# LeCAB CADDIES!



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ALL LECAB VERTS POST 'EM


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

[attachmentid=119329]


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

[attachmentid=119330]


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

[attachmentid=119331]


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=119332]


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

:cheesy: 
[attachmentid=119333]


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

:0 
[attachmentid=119334]


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

GOT DAYUM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

here you go.


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

see,this was back in december,its now painted,waitn on pics from da homie


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 5 2005, 10:21 PM
> *see,this was back in december,its now painted,waitn on pics from da homie
> [snapback]2813826[/snapback]​*


Damn now that's beat up.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 5 2005, 09:21 PM
> *see,this was back in december,its now painted,waitn on pics from da homie
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN someone didn't know what they had :tears:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sid_@Mar 4 2005, 07:17 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=119332]
> [snapback]2810390[/snapback]​*



dammm the good ol days ..riding in johns caddy...at the shaw...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> dammmm thats was the 1st rag caddy i seen back in the dayz ..deans ''snow white '' from individuals....


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

do they all come wit 90's moldings?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

damn nice cars! whats the production totals on the le cabs?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

THIS POST MAKES ME WANT TO CHOP MY 2 DOOR UP...


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Mar 6 2005, 12:42 AM
> *DAMN someone didn't know what they had :tears:
> [snapback]2814436[/snapback]​*


oh trust me ,he knew what he had ,just was on an xtended vacation and the car sat outside for 7 years,believe it or not this man is thee mann,so hold back your tears and keep lookin in lrm 4 this 1 :biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 6 2005, 11:47 AM
> *do they all come wit 90's moldings?
> [snapback]2815149[/snapback]​*


none of em did


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 6 2005, 02:57 PM
> *oh trust me ,he knew what he had ,just was on an xtended vacation and the car sat outside for 7 years,believe it or not this man is thee mann,so hold back your tears and keep lookin in lrm 4 this 1 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2815692[/snapback]​*


SO IF YOUR IN LRM YOU MADE IT? JUST A MAGAZINE W/ BIG WHEELS...


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 6 2005, 02:47 PM
> *SO IF YOUR IN LRM YOU MADE IT? JUST A MAGAZINE W/ BIG WHEELS...
> [snapback]2815809[/snapback]​*


think he was just trying to say they had a shoot for it. lrm has had the most le cabs.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

a pic i took in 95 or 96.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

one of the og's sitting in his. :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 6 2005, 04:47 PM
> *SO IF YOUR IN LRM YOU MADE IT? JUST A MAGAZINE W/ BIG WHEELS...
> [snapback]2815809[/snapback]​*


never mind my friend :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

This one was in Salt Lake but last I heard it was being sold to Japan. :dunno:












> _Originally posted by deestad_@Mar 6 2005, 10:09 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2817354[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 8 2005, 07:41 PM
> *This one was in Salt Lake but last I heard it was being sold to Japan.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



LOL its not being sold


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

How much r u guys wiiling to pay for one of these?
pretty clean an oldman's everyday driver....
just wanted to know???


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 6 2005, 04:57 AM
> *dammm the good ol days ..riding in johns caddy...at the shaw...
> [snapback]2814489[/snapback]​*












damn i remember when i took that pic...i wish i woulda taken more pics of that caddy...that was like back in 97 when i took that pic...i gotta look for the negatives and make some reprints


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

HOW MANY FACTORY LECAB'S WHERE MADE? I WAS TOLD IT WAS 300.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

THE HOMIE JAYS 79 LECAB


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

What ever happened to that tan one that was on Ebay awhile back?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Mar 6 2005, 11:52 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2817567[/snapback]​*


damn!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

There is on in Philly(a 79 I think) for $7000.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Mar 9 2005, 06:36 PM
> *What ever happened to that tan one that was on Ebay awhile back?
> [snapback]2830139[/snapback]​*



i think in japan now...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Mar 9 2005, 06:31 PM
> *THE HOMIE JAYS 79 LECAB
> [snapback]2830130[/snapback]​*



I MET HIM BEFORE...HE HAD A NICE LIGHT GREEN BROUGHAM FOR SALE BACK THEN...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd have to say that 50%+ le cabs that were made have been owned by lowriders at time or another lmao.

I hate old fucks with sentimental values :angry: Need I say more, especially when it comes to le cabs and 59 rags :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Mar 9 2005, 05:17 PM
> *HOW MANY FACTORY LECAB'S WHERE MADE? I WAS TOLD IT WAS 300.
> [snapback]2830081[/snapback]​*


287.........I think :dunno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THIS CAR.


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 10 2005, 03:43 PM
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THIS CAR.
> 
> 
> ...


pics from japan :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

twins :0 1 lecab and 1 coupe :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

nice


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

page in japan lowrider mag on making conversions.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Mar 11 2005, 06:11 PM
> *page in japan lowrider mag on making conversions.
> [snapback]2840278[/snapback]​*


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN I WONDER HOW MUCH THAT IS?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 11 2005, 06:23 PM
> *DAMN I WONDER HOW MUCH THAT IS?
> [snapback]2840324[/snapback]​*


thats about $6000


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

what are those 1/4 windows from, and whats up w/ the vent windows?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

seems like a conversion would be such a pain in the ass,and it would never be right.
think Ill just have to wait and spend the loot on a real one.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Mar 11 2005, 04:47 PM
> *seems like a conversion would be such a pain in the ass,and it would never be right.
> think Ill just have to wait and spend the loot on a real one.
> [snapback]2840417[/snapback]​*


 SHIT GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

yeah WE can dream right :biggrin:


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Mar 6 2005, 11:38 PM
> *a pic i took in 95 or 96.
> [snapback]2817774[/snapback]​*


Notice the "Vent" windows....and it`s Factory Done by Perris.......... :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Mar 12 2005, 12:21 AM
> *Notice the "Vent" windows....and it`s Factory Done by Perris.......... :0
> [snapback]2841766[/snapback]​*



Called a Paris and it was done by American Coachworks


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

the caddy converts a one of a kind no other car compatible the cutllas & skylark convert top frame & quarter dont work got 77-79 will work if u find one onthose im still looking my self for on just for the top but i do got ht interior for one back seat & kick panel but nor for sale & paris american coachwork emblems but i am selling an 80 g- body convetible top rack complete with quarter glass no cylinder or top moter but i folds perfect & its soild in oprtland so holler might can do some trading chrome undercarriage parts ?????????????? caddies a must


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> > dammmm thats was the 1st rag caddy i seen back in the dayz ..deans ''snow white '' from individuals....
> >
> >
> > [snapback]2814493[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

this 1978 is for sale for 13,500 on www.tedvernon.com


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

]i like this one the best, it was on Ebay....

thats probably the only car I would trade my 442 for...[attachmentid=126324]


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Mar 15 2005, 05:45 AM
> *]i like this one the best, it was on Ebay....
> 
> thats probably the only car I would trade my 442 for...[attachmentid=126324]
> [snapback]2852566[/snapback]​*


2 fucking sweet cars right there...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Mar 11 2005, 04:33 PM
> *uffin:
> [snapback]2840045[/snapback]​*


my fav.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Mar 11 2005, 10:52 PM
> *
> [snapback]2841075[/snapback]​*


Thats my old car :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 01:09 PM
> *Thats my old car :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

look buck


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

ok so im ready to buy a lecab...anyone got one fixed up for sale now?


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

wow ttt for theese beauties.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

This thread has me wanting to take mine off the back burner :biggrin:


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

for sale 40k


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 21 2005, 06:25 AM
> *for sale 40k
> [snapback]3166522[/snapback]​*


Where's it located??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

here


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 21 2005, 06:25 AM
> *for sale 40k
> [snapback]3166522[/snapback]​*


Sell me the hood ornament  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

there jus all so beautiful..................................


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:sniff:

Thanks to this thread, I may try to bust out before the end of summer with mine...


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

MR. IMPALA GOTO CRAIGLIST/NEW YORK THERE IS A 77-79 4DR SEDAN F/SALE CHECKITOUT!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@May 27 2005, 08:13 PM
> *MR. IMPALA GOTO CRAIGLIST/NEW YORK THERE IS A 77-79 4DR SEDAN F/SALE CHECKITOUT!
> [snapback]3192533[/snapback]​*



Why just Mr. Impala??? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2005, 01:51 PM
> *
> [snapback]3227496[/snapback]​*



Sell me your hood ornament  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2005, 01:51 PM
> *
> [snapback]3227496[/snapback]​*










 THANK YOU


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jun 5 2005, 07:24 PM
> *Sell me your hood ornament
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3228248[/snapback]​*


Sell me your right roof latch :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

My DREAM ryde... I will 1 day be rollin in 1... :biggrin: Oh and i will *NEVER* sell that fucker either...


----------



## mixedmex2001 (Apr 23, 2002)

:0


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Beautiful :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Those Nose emblems are a trip.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 14 2005, 10:40 PM
> *That was the homie DEANs Lac!
> [snapback]2851503[/snapback]​*


Tight looking...


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 26 2005, 08:00 PM
> *Those Nose emblems are a trip.
> [snapback]3486782[/snapback]​*


 Hess and Eisenhardt?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Mar 4 2005, 10:48 PM
> *here you go.
> [snapback]2810943[/snapback]​*


where did you get those pics from,that used to be my first caddy about five years ago.


----------



## 714RIDERZ (Dec 6, 2002)

heres mine


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ARE THERE ANY MORE LOWRIDER LECABS OUT THERE AND IF SO HOW MANY?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

the damn japs buy all these fuckers :angry:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Now them some mighty fine cars right there! uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

IMA CHOP MINE UP :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

That caddi is sick Nim :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 21 2005, 06:48 PM~3859884
> *That caddi is sick Nim :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 21 2005, 05:46 PM~3859858
> *IMA CHOP MINE UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


So thats why you wanted those white rims :0


----------



## brokencaddy (Dec 16, 2004)

Any one got any info the the chopped ones or any other drop top other than the Le Cabriolet esp. conversions


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Oct 3 2005, 02:43 PM~3934368
> *:biggrin:
> *


good buy homie :biggrin: , i wish i got it


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

So Pete finally sold his LeCab...Damn that's a great car...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 21 2005, 06:46 PM~3859858
> *IMA CHOP MINE UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Oct 3 2005, 07:01 PM~3936302
> *DON'T DO IT!!
> *


why shouldnt he do it? I say go for it. If i still had my 2 door, i wouldnt think about it.(if i could find the working top  )


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

westside le cab


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

im stil looking for a 80-82 lecab preferably with 90 euro update, drk ext and light interior


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Nov 11 2005, 01:42 AM~4184576
> *im stil looking for a 80-82 lecab preferably with 90 euro update, drk ext and light interior
> *


here you go for sale 1982 last year made


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOW MUCH?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

also the pics were taken after a 12 hour roadtrip so it was dirty and you know it runs good to drive from utah to los angeles


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

hey mr impala are those door panels from a four door lac or can you use anything from a four door lac to put on a two door from the door panels thanks cause i need door panels for my two door and there is a 90 four door down the street from my house.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

not my fav color comb but how much for that bronw one?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I seem to remember ,,, 45k is that right?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 11 2005, 11:00 AM~4186022
> *hey mr impala are those door panels from a four door lac or can you use anything from a four door lac to put on a two door from the door panels thanks cause i need door panels for my two door and there is a 90 four door down the street from my house.
> *


does anybody no


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 11 2005, 07:57 PM~4189041
> *does anybody no
> *


you use the pulls and switch covers off a 90 on your door panels ,if you have a fleetwood that is,if not IDK?>


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Nov 11 2005, 08:12 PM~4189147
> *you use the pulls and switch covers off a 90 on your door panels ,if you have a fleetwood that is,if not IDK?>
> *


 If you dont have a Fleetwood you just get the 2 dr Fleetwood door panels and use the 90s door pulls


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

BUSTIN' OUT 2006 :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=370546]


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

[attachmentid=370548]


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

awwwhhh shit! my rags are riches now thats tight!


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

compton le cab from the 90's


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 26 2005, 11:09 PM~3487793
> *where did you get those pics from,that used to be my first caddy about five years ago.
> *


hey BIG NENE don't you still have this car or did you sell it?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 31 2006, 04:11 PM~5528326
> *hey BIG NENE don't you still have this car or did you sell it?
> *


what pic a lecab man i need some more lecab pics


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

This might sound dumb, but I didn't even know they made a convertable, and i have two a fleetwood and a coupe :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 11:27 AM~2858719
> *
> *


hey homie pm me got to ask you about lecabs got a question for ya


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

mine


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2006, 04:45 PM~5528612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wish i could of bought that car! brent why you got to tease a mofo! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 31 2006, 05:05 PM~5528279
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry4885019

HERES ALOT OF PICS


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

NICE CANT WAIT TO GET MINE DONE


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Damn....i want a LeCab.... :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ya.you and every other member on this forum. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: nice!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jun 9 2006, 03:26 PM~5581608
> *Damn....i want a LeCab.... :angry:
> *



ill trade u mine for your 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jun 9 2006, 03:26 PM~5581608
> *Damn....i want a LeCab.... :angry:
> *



ill trade u mine for your 63 :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 9 2006, 05:13 PM~5582131
> *ill trade u mine for your 63  :biggrin:
> *


Let me rephrase that....i want BOTH... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jun 9 2006, 05:21 PM~5582160
> *Let me rephrase that....i want BOTH... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hater :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Did'int Lifestyle CC have a black one called "Latex" with a patened leather black interior? I coulda swore I saw it at the Peterson Museum in 2000. Ant pics?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 9 2006, 08:06 PM~5582835
> *Did'int Lifestyle CC have a black one called "Latex" with a patened leather black interior? I coulda swore I saw it at the Peterson Museum in 2000. Ant pics?
> *



it was a paris not a lecab


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 9 2006, 09:33 PM~5582971
> *it was a paris not a lecab
> 
> 
> ...



man pichut sucks. all red X for me. I cant see shit.

Brett, can you break down the differences in the Paris and Le cab by comparisson


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

here ya go Skim...









I'd like to know the difference too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 9 2006, 09:46 PM~5583047
> *here ya go Skim...
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS! I dont know why but that pichut.com shit never works on my work computer.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HERE"S A FEW FROM JAPAN I TOOK IN 2004...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 9 2006, 07:55 PM~5582787
> *hater  :biggrin:
> *


I know huh...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

MINE WILL BE READY SOON!!!! 82 LECAB


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 11 2006, 12:07 AM~5587665
> *MINE WILL BE READY SOON!!!! 82 LECAB
> *


PICS


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

that is the nicest mural ive ever seen


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2006, 05:24 AM~5588176
> *PICS
> *


what he said


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 11 2006, 12:07 AM~5587665
> *MINE WILL BE READY SOON!!!! 82 LECAB
> *




WTF !!!! YOU GOT EM ALL !!!! pics of the collection, less the ford truck, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 9 2006, 08:52 PM~5583305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OG AbeLs work......... :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 9 2006, 09:52 PM~5583305
> *HERE"S A FEW FROM JAPAN I TOOK IN 2004...
> 
> 
> ...


thats johns k old caddy we built...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

To
The
Top


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 11 2006, 03:59 PM~5590437
> *thats johns k old caddy we built...
> 
> 
> *


HEY HUEY DO YOU REMEMBER WHAT COLOR THAT WAS?


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

SO....WHO BOUGHT THIS ONE FROM THE UK????? ANYBODY KNOW??? MY BOY SENT ME THE LINK, TOLD ME THEY WANTED AROUND 9K US  :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 13 2006, 08:53 AM~5599947
> *HEY HUEY DO YOU REMEMBER WHAT COLOR THAT WAS?
> *



i think that one was the lincoln navigator pearl......


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> > dammmm thats was the 1st rag caddy i seen back in the dayz ..deans ''snow white '' from individuals....
> 
> 
> I REMEMBER WATCHIN DEAN SEASAW THAT BITCH UP AND DOWN THE SHAW


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HERES A PIC MR. IMPALA POSTED OF THIS SAME CAR WHEN IT WAS FEATURED IN STREET CUSTOMS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

does anybody gotta pic of lil ernies rag caddy. back in the early 90's


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 14 2006, 01:24 AM~5604682
> *does anybody gotta pic of lil ernies rag caddy. back in the early 90's
> *



dammm i member seeing him roll that fuker last i asked him about the rag when we did cashmoney that it was sitting ..i think he bottomed out a lil too hard ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2006, 11:58 PM~6375593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very tight Brian! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2006, 09:58 PM~6375593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a poster shot right there ..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

thanks guys


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2006, 10:58 PM~6375593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean ride homie


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)

ttt for vert lacs


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacsss_@Oct 16 2006, 11:49 PM~6383246
> *ttt for vert lacs
> *


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacsss_@Oct 16 2006, 11:49 PM~6383246
> *ttt for vert lacs
> *


ya x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

post more post more........


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

post more post more


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 13 2006, 06:16 PM~5602680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is that anthonys car? bow down


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2006, 11:58 PM~6375593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK pic :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 11:32 AM~6472395
> *SICK pic  :biggrin:
> *


fck ya


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHATS WITH THE FRONT EMBLEM ON THE LECABS.THAT AINT A CADDY EMBLEM.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Oct 30 2006, 03:13 PM~6473444
> *WHATS WITH THE FRONT EMBLEM ON THE LECABS.THAT AINT A CADDY EMBLEM.
> *


Its the Hess & Eisenhardt emblem


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> this the one from canada? wheres it new home? :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

I just found a 79 sivlle convertible behind a burnt up house not far from me. under a cover with the top down. now to find the owner


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> > this the one from canada? wheres it new home? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> BC


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)

> > this the one from canada? wheres it new home? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Langley, B.C.  :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacsss_@Nov 5 2006, 01:20 AM~6505750
> *Langley, B.C.    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 31 2006, 04:04 PM~5528271
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacsss_@Nov 4 2006, 11:20 PM~6505750
> *Langley, B.C.    :biggrin:
> *


shit I like that a lot. even if it aint euro'd I got respect.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

a lecab is a the ultimate to me it dont matter what it looks like!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 27 2006, 11:40 PM~6840795
> *a lecab is a the  ultimate to me it dont matter what it looks like!
> *


x2 all the way when it comes to caddies


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

CHICO IS SELLING HIS CHEAP.I HEARD HES WORKING ON ANOTHER IS IT TRUE???????????????


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2006, 10:02 PM~6840476
> *shit I like that a lot. even if it aint euro'd I got respect.
> *


It will be very soon.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Dec 27 2006, 11:54 PM~6841350
> *CHICO IS SELLING HIS CHEAP.I HEARD HES WORKING ON ANOTHER IS IT TRUE???????????????
> *


is that right ??????????/ how cheap


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 28 2006, 11:52 PM~6850005
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN THAT MUG IS BAD ASS!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 28 2006, 09:52 PM~6850005
> *
> *


THIS ONE WAS CONVERTED RIGHT, SEEN IT IN VEGAS ONE YEAR


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

Who did the conversion?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Dec 28 2006, 10:41 PM~6850516
> *Who did the conversion?
> *


I DONT KNOW BUT WHEN I SEEN IT BEFORE IT DIDNT LOOK LIKE THAT ALL THE WAY THERE WAS MORE WORK DONE


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

Looks Good!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Dec 28 2006, 10:46 PM~6850572
> *Looks Good!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 29 2006, 12:44 AM~6850550
> *I DONT KNOW BUT WHEN I SEEN IT BEFORE IT DIDNT LOOK LIKE THAT ALL THE WAY THERE WAS MORE WORK DONE
> *


YEAH WHATEVER BRO! 
























LOL! WHATS UP BRO, IM GOING TO HIT YOU UP THIS WEEKEND DOGGIE I GOT ME A NEW PHONE FINALLY :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Dec 28 2006, 09:41 PM~6850516
> *Who did the conversion?
> *


backyard boogie on that one by the owner :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 28 2006, 11:11 PM~6850817
> *YEAH WHATEVER BRO!
> LOL! WHATS UP BRO,  IM GOING TO HIT YOU UP THIS WEEKEND DOGGIE I GOT ME A NEW PHONE FINALLY  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL, IM IN A DAMN BLIZZARD


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 29 2006, 12:29 AM~6851624
> *backyard boogie on that one by the owner :cheesy:
> *


what top and quarter windows did he use?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Dec 29 2006, 10:09 AM~6852447
> *what top and quarter windows did he use?
> *


prob 78-79 lecab


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

There's a 79 for sale right now on ebay.

Item number: 290066106894


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i should have the hood ornaments soon, i been bugging the guy to make em already hes had mine for months i need to go down there and get on his ass


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

this one is from a 80


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2007, 01:08 AM~7018397
> *i should have the hood ornaments soon, i been bugging the guy to make em already hes had mine for months i need to go down there and get on his ass
> *


 :0


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

more more more


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ttt!!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 6 2005, 10:38 AM~2815247
> *THIS POST MAKES ME WANT TO CHOP MY 2 DOOR UP...
> *


x2 homie :biggrin: x2


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB+Dec 28 2006, 12:54 AM~6841350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Call him and find out, if you're really interested. The number is on my signature.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

be warned, if you have a lecab, and aint rolling right.. liv4lacs is da gonna come give you a citation.. man dont play, even has a patrol car..


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 07:02 PM~7024208
> *be warned, if you have a lecab, and aint rolling right..  liv4lacs is da gonna come give you a citation..  man dont play, even has a patrol car..
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0


----------



## SLABCITYOG (May 30, 2006)

1979 LE CABRIOLET FOR SALE. HOUSTON TEXAS
.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=260084273375&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:MT:31


My Webpage


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

how much we talking about.


----------



## SLABCITYOG (May 30, 2006)

> how much we talking about.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MIAMI , FLORIDA representing 









[/quote


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Charlotte, NC


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LUXURIOU$LAC, plague :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 07:02 PM~7024208
> *be warned, if you have a lecab, and aint rolling right..  liv4lacs is da gonna come give you a citation..  man dont play, even has a patrol car..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

I got one for sale completely updated motor moldings and a full frame molded serious callers only 602-242-3811 ask for todd I won't post no pics though no one has seen this one!!!!!1


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

what engines do lecabs come with?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 7 2007, 01:01 AM~7196802
> *what engines do lecabs come with?
> *


mine had a 4/6/8 but now it's got a 5.7


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 7 2007, 12:25 AM~7196678
> *I got one for sale completely updated motor moldings and a full frame molded serious callers only 602-242-3811 ask for todd  I won't post no pics though no one has seen this one!!!!!1
> *



You gonna sell that beauty?? :0 :0 :0 

Will you take payments? :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 7 2007, 12:25 AM~7196678
> *I got one for sale completely updated motor moldings and a full frame molded serious callers only 602-242-3811 ask for todd  I won't post no pics though no one has seen this one!!!!!1
> *



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

nice caddi homie would love to get my hands on convertable


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

ME TOO!


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

aa


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 6 2007, 07:14 PM~7192254
> *MIAMI , FLORIDA representing
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Ride
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 6 2007, 05:14 PM~7192254
> *MIAMI , FLORIDA representing
> 
> 
> ...


77-79 LeCab With 90 front end???


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

80s!!


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

seen this yesterday, i know its not a lecabriolet, but a baby caddy vert


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 27 2007, 01:41 AM~7559234
> *77-79 LeCab With 90 front end???
> *


how can you tell that?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 27 2007, 10:44 AM~7561539
> *how can you tell that?
> *


The body line looked a little different, but I might be wrong.


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

Body lines are different on 79 78 ! That one is a 82


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Mar 27 2007, 01:53 PM~7562020
> *  Body lines are different on 79 78 ! That one is a 82
> *


yep, and your avatar is the shit! :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

nice cars im working on one myself cant wait till its done :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Mar 27 2007, 12:11 PM~7562165
> *nice cars im working on one myself cant wait till its done :biggrin:
> *


 lets c pix


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

what was the last year Cadillac stopped making the lecab? :dunno:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Mar 27 2007, 07:22 PM~7564024
> * what was the last year Cadillac stopped making the lecab? :dunno:
> *


82 I think :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 27 2007, 05:07 PM~7564286
> *82 I think  :dunno:
> *


u shood know of all people, you have ALL the verts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Just because I'm ''new'' on here doesn't mean that I'm new to the game.Can someone that actually owns a LeCab or has done some fabrication work be able to tell me if a 80/90 update can be done on a 79.Those that come on here with the quick dumbass responses really show how much you don't know.Everyone else that has viable works skills,your opinions are welcome.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Mar 27 2007, 07:46 PM~7565085
> *Just because I'm ''new'' on here doesn't mean that I'm new to the game.Can someone that actually owns a LeCab or has done some fabrication work be able to tell me if a 80/90 update can be done on a 79.Those that come on here with the quick dumbass responses really show how much you don't know.Everyone else that  has viable works skills,your opinions are welcome.
> *


IT CAN BUT YOU HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR QTR PANELS


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Estimated time for quarter swap?Thanks for your help and much love on that Fleetwood Smiley.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Mar 27 2007, 07:56 PM~7565183
> *Estimated time for quarter swap?Thanks for your help and much love on that Fleetwood Smiley.
> *


YOU HAVE TO CHANGE THE SKIN DEPENDS WHO IS DOING IT BUT IF YOU HAVE A 78 LECAB YOU CAN DO IT ON 80 HARD TOP AND THX


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Will the rear body panel have to be replaced too?Where the trunk pulldown motor mounts.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Mar 27 2007, 08:01 PM~7565236
> *Will the rear body panel have to be replaced too?Where the trunk pulldown motor mounts.
> *


NO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Mar 27 2007, 08:01 PM~7565236
> *Will the rear body panel have to be replaced too?Where the trunk pulldown motor mounts.
> *


IF YOU HAVE A 78 LE CAB THERE IS AN EASIER WAY


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Yea I just picked up a 79.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 26 2007, 11:41 PM~7559234
> *77-79 LeCab With 90 front end???
> *


YOU WRONG BUDDY THATS THE REAL DEAL 1982


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Feb 17 2007, 01:37 PM~7286210
> *Clean Ride
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU AINT LIEING


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/004/180-1.jpg Check this out ..... 78-79 w/ Euro Clip and Panels..........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Mar 27 2007, 06:46 PM~7565085
> *Just because I'm ''new'' on here doesn't mean that I'm new to the game.Can someone that actually owns a LeCab or has done some fabrication work be able to tell me if a 80/90 update can be done on a 79.Those that come on here with the quick dumbass responses really show how much you don't know.Everyone else that  has viable works skills,your opinions are welcome.
> *


it can be done but in all reality its easier to get a 80 CDV and a 79 LEcab and cut the roof off the 80 and graft into it. a 79 you would need to cut the 1/4'ers change the deck lid clip doors etc too much work iv eseen a few clipped 80's with 79 parts and no one ever knows the difference since H&E did a 1/2 ass job when they built them anyways


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2007, 11:38 PM~7567010
> *it can be done but in all reality its easier to get a 80 CDV and a 79 LEcab and cut the roof off the 80 and graft into it. a 79 you would need to cut the 1/4'ers change the deck lid clip doors etc too much work iv eseen a few clipped 80's with 79 parts and no one ever knows the difference since H&E did a 1/2 ass job when they built them anyways
> *


Good info. :biggrin:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2007, 12:38 AM~7567010
> *it can be done but in all reality its easier to get a 80 CDV and a 79 LEcab and cut the roof off the 80 and graft into it. a 79 you would need to cut the 1/4'ers change the deck lid clip doors etc too much work iv eseen a few clipped 80's with 79 parts and no one ever knows the difference since H&E did a 1/2 ass job when they built them anyways
> *


Thanks alot Brent,it seemed to be the easiest way to do it.I've got a coupe that I was going to 90 so this will finish it out.Not an actual 80's LeCab but you do the best with what you got!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 8 2007, 11:23 PM~7215747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raider18 (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Feb 6 2007, 07:37 PM~7193611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad to be honest!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Mar 5 2005, 10:42 PM~2814436
> *DAMN someone didn't know what they had :tears:
> *


ttt


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: I like this one for some reason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Apr 22 2007, 06:48 PM~7749098
> *:0  :biggrin: I like this one for some reason...
> 
> 
> ...


very nice...


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Apr 22 2007, 05:48 PM~7749098
> *:0  :biggrin: I like this one for some reason...
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Apr 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7753974
> *Me too!!!
> *


i guess you can tell them if you want :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2007, 09:16 AM~7754174
> *i guess you can tell them if you want  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 27 2007, 06:04 AM~7559833
> *seen this yesterday, i know its not a lecabriolet, but a baby caddy vert
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2005, 07:50 PM~3935341
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 12 2007, 06:40 PM~7677210
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)

What about this one?


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@May 13 2007, 10:27 AM~7893585
> *What about this one?
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD GLADLY BRING THAT BACK TO UTAH FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 27 2007, 06:59 PM~7565212
> *YOU HAVE  TO  CHANGE THE SKIN  DEPENDS  WHO  IS DOING  IT  BUT  IF  YOU HAVE  A  78 LECAB  YOU CAN  DO  IT  ON  80 HARD TOP  AND  THX
> *


easiest and smartest way, nothing like a good coupe donor 

on another note, not a real bad idea considering the le cabs where built like what seems not the most talented of fabricators. they worked though


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 13 2007, 06:36 PM~7895557
> *easiest and smartest way, nothing like a good coupe donor
> 
> on another note, not a real bad idea considering the le cabs where built like what seems not the most talented of fabricators. they worked though
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I know I might not ever get a real one so I drew two but tha brown one iz not done















:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Someone's 79 on EBay. 4 Sale!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=ADME:B:SS:MT:1


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

no new lecabs comming out ???? since big bodie rags is poping out wherea the lecabs @ 4 da 07??? still going over to japan??


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 30 2007, 03:58 PM~8008420
> *Someone's 79 on EBay. 4 Sale!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=ADME:B:SS:MT:1
> *


hey sheen, what happened to you and your bros lecab, i want to buy one.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

those are some good drawings


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Like the Caddy converts. Question: Can you three wheel one of those?? Any Pics?? Peace....


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm lookin for the Le Cab hood emblem. PM me if you have any info. Thanks


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

WELL SINCE ILL NEVER COME ACROSS A REAL LE CAB I MADE A SMALLER VERSION OF ONE....LMAO.


























YEAH YEAH YEAH I KNOW ITS A MODEL CAR BUT HEY A MAN CAN DREAM :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 28 2007, 02:24 AM~8192639
> *WELL SINCE ILL NEVER COME ACROSS A REAL LE CAB I MADE A SMALLER VERSION OF ONE....LMAO.
> 
> 
> ...


  
:biggrin: 

How much????


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 22 2007, 03:28 PM~7957542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW I SHOULDNT BE POSTIN THIS!!!!
#1 WITHOUT A PIC
#2 CAUSE SOME PEOPLE GONNA H8 AND TALK SHIT BUT OH WELL  
FINALLY FOUND ONE AND IF YOUR EYES ARE WORKING WHEN YOU READ THIS LOOK UP ABOVE AND YOU WILL HAVE AN IDEA OF WAHT MY FINISHED PRODUCT WILL LOOK LIKE!!!! NO TRAILER QUEEN EITHER COMING TO DA STREETS OF HOMESTEAD AND DADE COUNTY IN DUE TYME-- AND NAW FOR YOU H8RS I AINT TALKING SHIT ITS DA REAL DEAL!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 30 2007, 12:58 PM~8008420
> *Someone's 79 on EBay. 4 Sale!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=ADME:B:SS:MT:1
> *


ARE YOU SELLING THE GREEN ONE?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 28 2007, 01:24 AM~8192639
> *WELL SINCE ILL NEVER COME ACROSS A REAL LE CAB I MADE A SMALLER VERSION OF ONE....LMAO.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 28 2007, 12:24 AM~8192639
> *WELL SINCE ILL NEVER COME ACROSS A REAL LE CAB I MADE A SMALLER VERSION OF ONE....LMAO.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 28 2007, 03:24 AM~8192639
> *WELL SINCE ILL NEVER COME ACROSS A REAL LE CAB I MADE A SMALLER VERSION OF ONE....LMAO.
> 
> YEAH YEAH YEAH I KNOW ITS A MODEL CAR BUT HEY A MAN CAN DREAM :biggrin:
> *


That's one nice model. Very well done.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Mar 4 2005, 09:48 PM~2810943
> *here you go.
> *


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

i am the proud owner of a '79 le cab now! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i picked this up last week,.,,,drove it today for the first time,,,i was grinning from ear to ear,,, :biggrin: 
know i know what its all about!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@Jun 30 2007, 02:22 PM~8209366
> *i am the proud owner of a '79  le cab now! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i picked this up last week,.,,,drove it today for the first time,,,i was grinning from ear to ear,,, :biggrin:
> ...



Sweet!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@Jun 30 2007, 04:22 PM~8209366
> *i am the proud owner of a '79  le cab now! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i picked this up last week,.,,,drove it today for the first time,,,i was grinning from ear to ear,,, :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN YOUR IN KY???????????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2007, 11:08 PM~8210920
> *DAMN YOUR IN KY???????????? :0  :0  :0
> *


did you find that in ky??????????


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2007, 10:10 PM~8210928
> *did you find that in ky??????????
> *



yup, down south close to bowling green,.. the car was less than 3 miles away from my pad ,,i found out about it about a year ago and have been trying to buy it ever since,,,the old man (he bought it with only3000 miles on it and less than a year old) called my monday before last and said he decided to sell it,,it was really weird cuz i was so happy he decided to sell,,but tripping cuz i was inbeteewn projects and didnt have the cash ready...but needless to say... ,,,i am broke right now,,but i figured i couldnt pass it up... :biggrin: 

hey,,this thing has a factory CB with the CB radio... where those standard on lecabs???


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@Jun 30 2007, 09:56 PM~8211174
> *yup, down south close to bowling green,.. the car was less than 3 miles away from my pad ,,i found out about it about a year ago and have been trying to buy it ever since,,,the old man (he bought it with only3000 miles on it and less than a year old) called my monday before last and said he decided to sell it,,it was really weird cuz i was so happy he decided to sell,,but tripping cuz i was inbeteewn projects and didnt have the cash ready...but needless to say... ,,,i am broke right now,,but i figured i couldnt pass it up... :biggrin:
> 
> hey,,this thing has a factory CB with the CB radio... where those standard on lecabs???
> *



Don't know Playboy but I can say that you found a gem..... TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

New LE-CAB From Homestead Just Re-Posting it from an Earlier Post Cant Wait to see it when the owner Brings it to the streets!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 30 2007, 08:06 PM~8210912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice le cab homie


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2007, 07:56 AM~8193116
> *
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :cheesy:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 23 2007, 12:50 PM~8371734
> *Nice le cab homie
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...atchlink:top:us


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 22 2007, 04:34 PM~7957583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* :0 :0 OOh Snap, Chicos Old Caddy. Haven't seen it since it left the States. 
Thanks for the Picture. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The Homie Joe driving it, This one was no trailer queen .  *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...atchlink:top:us


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 23 2007, 09:53 AM~8369680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2007, 09:39 AM~8194226
> *nice
> *


how much for the model car?? or can i exchange a stock one?(model car that is for one cut with a rack where can you buy the parts from ?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 1 2007, 04:51 PM~8449404
> *
> :0  :0 OOh Snap, Chicos Old Caddy. Haven't seen it since it left the States.
> Thanks for the Picture.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 1 2007, 04:51 PM~8449404
> *
> :0  :0 OOh Snap, Chicos Old Caddy. Haven't seen it since it left the States.
> Thanks for the Picture.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


REAL NICE !! I GOT TO SEE IT IN PERSON BEFORE CHICO SOLD IT TO JAPAN .


----------



## BigWorm1979 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@May 13 2007, 01:27 PM~7893585
> *What about this one?
> 
> 
> ...


This plain one is the nicest one!


----------



## BigWorm1979 (Aug 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2007, 01:16 PM~7754174
> *i guess you can tell them if you want  :0
> *



Dont worry everybody knows......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2007, 11:06 PM~8564497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: your a little bit LATE aren't you , about 5 months late
> *


No, it just took 5 months for it to get from georgia to las vegas!


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Aug 15 2007, 08:27 PM~8564670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 15 2007, 08:29 PM~8564681
> *NICE
> *


I WANT ONE OF THIS BEFORE I DIE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 16 2007, 12:11 AM~8565093
> *I must confess my true love for Large he is my hero hes everything i wish i could be although i will foloow in his footsteps im not ashamed to confess my feelings. Please dont take this the wrong way but baby im for real I cant stand fighting with you i toss and turn at night oh baby can we give it one more try
> *


Aww...Group hugg at the shop tommrow!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2007, 09:11 PM~8565093
> *I must confess my true love for Large he is my hero hes everything i wish i could be although i will foloow in his footsteps im not ashamed to confess my feelings. Please dont take this the wrong way but baby im for real I cant stand fighting with you i toss and turn at night oh baby can we give it one more try
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 15 2007, 09:19 PM~8565174
> *Aww...Group hugg at the shop tommrow!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: WHAT HAPPEND YOU RAN OUT THINGS TO QUOTE ME ON SO YOU STARTED MAKING SHIT UP , YOUR SO TALENTED :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what happened to all my QUOTES oh wait you got them :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice Pics


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

eBAY
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=ADME:B:SS:MT:1


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...fromZR40QQfviZ1


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin: ya got to luv this topic!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HUEROS LE CAB FROM MAJESTICS GLENDALE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

AW MAYNE HOLD UP! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2007, 03:33 PM~8692896
> *HUEROS LE CAB FROM MAJESTICS GLENDALE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2007, 02:33 PM~8692896
> *HUEROS LE CAB FROM MAJESTICS GLENDALE
> 
> 
> ...


Waht color is this Le-Cab color sceme is off the Chain Nice Le-Cab homie! :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2007, 04:33 PM~8692896
> *HUEROS LE CAB FROM MAJESTICS GLENDALE
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: ...I LIKE!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 15 2007, 11:56 AM~8796883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 15 2007, 01:56 PM~8796883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 15 2007, 03:54 PM~8797306
> *bad ass :cheesy:
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2007, 02:33 PM~8692896
> *HUEROS LE CAB FROM MAJESTICS GLENDALE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 16 2007, 01:58 AM~8800008
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where did your leaf and stripes go??
patterns coming??
:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 15 2007, 10:58 PM~8800008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks 100% Better w/ The Blue Top and Matching Panels........That Tan had 2 go..........


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 15 2007, 10:56 AM~8796883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 15 2007, 11:56 AM~8796883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE MY PANELS ??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 16 2007, 04:00 PM~8802124
> *WERE MY PANELS ??
> *


bwhahahaahhaaha :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Sep 16 2007, 03:01 PM~8801908
> *Looks 100% Better w/ The Blue Top and Matching Panels........That Tan had 2 go..........
> *


Yeah had to chang it up.... :biggrin: You know Im not finished :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 16 2007, 04:00 PM~8802124
> *WERE MY PANELS ??
> *


I got ya homie


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*WE WANT MORE TRUNK PICS...*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

MY BUDDY P JUST FOUND THIS


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO HAVE MY OWN


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 17 2007, 06:47 PM~9025836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A BADD BITCH I LOVE THE COLOR ANYONE KNOW WHAT COLOR THAT IZZ SCHIT IS BADD AZZ


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 17 2007, 07:19 PM~9026156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS LE-CAB ONE DAY ILL GET LUCKY AND RUN ACROSS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Here is one of the 2 coming straight outta Homestead.... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 21 2007, 03:40 PM~9051453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Does anybody know the exact production # for these cars?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 21 2007, 04:27 PM~9051629
> *Does anybody know the exact production # for these cars?
> *


I heard 282 made but im really starting to not believe that, im thinking its gotta close to 700 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 21 2007, 05:27 PM~9051629
> *Does anybody know the exact production # for these cars?
> *


1 out of 178 caddies produced (coupe or fleetwood) came out as a LeCab every year that coupe deville-fleetwood brougham or Le Cabriolet were produced...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

The tag inside the door jam on mine says it's out of 500.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 21 2007, 04:43 PM~9051702
> *1 out of 178 caddies produced (coupe or fleetwood) came out as a LeCab every year that coupe deville-fleetwood brougham or Le Cabriolet were produced...
> *


its only a matter of time dave, i know you will definatly end up with one you ballin ass fokker! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Oct 21 2007, 04:30 PM~9051645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well then thats 4 years for the 80's version so thats 712 total, i was 12 off if this is correct! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 21 2007, 06:54 PM~9052033
> *The tag inside the door jam on mine says it's out of 500.
> *


Post a pic, mine doesnt give a count?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 21 2007, 10:01 PM~9053058
> *its only a matter of time dave, i know you will definatly end up with one you ballin ass fokker! :biggrin:
> *


naw I got enough cars as it is Billy...  And these are hard to get...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 22 2007, 03:08 AM~9055201
> *Post a pic, mine doesnt give a count?
> 
> 
> ...


x2 mine says nada about production numbers!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 22 2007, 09:17 AM~9056464
> *x2 mine says nada about production numbers!
> 
> 
> ...



look in the upper corner 82 yr c = conv 506 production mumber


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

bad taping jobs on them stickers.....lol :around:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 22 2007, 11:32 AM~9056558
> *look in the upper corner 82 yr      c = conv          506 production mumber
> *


since 1978 maybe...... :biggrin: Or that number could be for all there conversions done eldos, torandos ect ect........ :dunno:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 22 2007, 12:52 PM~9056714
> *bad taping jobs on them stickers.....lol :around:
> *



Lmao :biggrin: Im lucky its still there!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 22 2007, 01:29 PM~9057726
> *Lmao  :biggrin: Im lucky its still there!
> *


ILL BE THERE TO PICK THAT CAR UP DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 03:30 PM~9057731
> *ILL BE  THERE TO  PICK  THAT  CAR  UP  DOGG    :biggrin:
> *


Im sure you will!  

Dont worry i wont tell anybody about the "T O O T, T O O T" train! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 22 2007, 10:20 PM~9062092
> *Im sure you will!
> 
> Dont worry i wont tell anybody about the "T O O T, T O O T" train! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0 damn those were both mine 


> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 4 2005, 06:59 PM~2810320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

my other one


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 22 2007, 09:25 PM~9062141
> *my other one
> 
> 
> ...


u sound like some body u know


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Oct 22 2007, 08:54 PM~9062384
> *u sound like some body u know
> *


LOL! I know who....


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Any body know how h&e did there rienforcements,or have pics?


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 17 2007, 07:04 PM~9026003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  tight color


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

quick question do these lecabs come from foactory like this or do people chop em up?the reason i ask is cus one of the homeboys keeps debating that every person that has a lecab converts it,i know he's wrong :twak: but is there any info were it shows that these lcabs came factory like this back in the 80s? there's 50 bucks in for me if i prove him wrong :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 22 2007, 09:25 PM~9062141
> *my other one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 23 2007, 05:58 PM~9067761
> *quick question do these lecabs come from foactory like this or do people chop em up?the reason i ask is cus one of the homeboys keeps debating that every person that has a lecab converts it,i know he's wrong :twak: but is there any info were it shows that these lcabs came factory like this back in the 80s? there's 50 bucks in for me if i prove him wrong :biggrin:
> *











1978 HESS EISENHARD CADILLAC DEVILLE LE CABRIOLET (CONVERTIBLE) DEALERSHIP BROCHURE. PROOF ENOUGH???


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you got a closer pic so i could print it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 23 2007, 09:08 PM~9069117
> *you got a closer pic so i could print it
> *


thats from ebay but I guess I can pull my original 1980 ad out and take a pic. Give me a sec :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2007, 07:11 PM~9069151
> *thats from ebay but I guess I can pull my original 1980 ad out and take a pic. Give me a sec :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

how much would it run to convert one of these?is anyone even doing it?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Oct 23 2007, 07:13 PM~9069175
> *how much would it run to convert one of these?is anyone even doing it?
> *











THIS ONE WAS CONVERTED OWNER WAS CHICO OF M&M HYDRAULICS NOT SURE WHO MADE IT A CONVERTIBLE . YOU CAN CALL HIS SHOP (310)-323-5616


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2007, 09:31 PM~9069329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 23 2007, 07:21 PM~9069251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I ALWAYS LIKED THIS CADDY, IS THE TOP OFF A 65 IMPALA?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 24 2007, 01:29 AM~9070700
> *I ALWAYS LIKED THIS  CADDY, IS THE TOP OFF A 65 IMPALA?
> *


hey :0 i thought you said,lol!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 23 2007, 11:30 PM~9070703
> *hey    :0  i thought you said,lol!
> *


I KNOW BUT I DID SOME THINKING, YOU DIDNT SEE ME IN HERE :biggrin: , I SAY THAT CAUSE THE FRONT DOOR WINDOWS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 24 2007, 01:34 AM~9070715
> *I KNOW BUT I DID SOME THINKING, YOU DIDNT SEE ME IN HERE :biggrin: , I SAY THAT CAUSE THE FRONT DOOR WINDOWS
> *


hahahaha right on ! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

THE HOMIES NEW LECAB.....GEORGE PRESIDENT OF STYLISTICS C.C L.A. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 23 2007, 10:40 PM~9070740
> *THE HOMIES NEW LECAB.....GEORGE PRESIDENT OF STYLISTICS C.C  L.A.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of the setup?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Oct 23 2007, 10:13 PM~9069175
> *how much would it run to convert one of these?is anyone even doing it?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337417 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 23 2007, 06:58 PM~9067761
> *quick question do these lecabs come from foactory like this or do people chop em up?the reason i ask is cus one of the homeboys keeps debating that every person that has a lecab converts it,i know he's wrong :twak: but is there any info were it shows that these lcabs came factory like this back in the 80s? there's 50 bucks in for me if i prove him wrong :biggrin:
> *


Well you're kinda both right...

GM never really _made_ a convertible caddy from the factory. They were coachbuilt (the same way hearses and limo's are built). Basically, you could go to the dealer & order the convertible, but you had a waiting period. What they would do was send out a stock coupe deville to the coachbuilder (hess & eisenhardt or american coachworks) & it would be converted there. You could then pick it up from the dealer when it was ready as a convertible. I think the one made by american coachworks was the "Paris"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Oct 24 2007, 08:09 AM~9071581
> *Well you're kinda both right...
> 
> GM never really made a convertible caddy from the factory.  They were coachbuilt (the same way hearses and limo's are built).  Basically, you could go to the dealer & order the convertible, but you had a waiting period.  What they would do was send out a stock coupe deville to the coachbuilder (hess & eisenhardt or american coachworks)  & it would be converted there.  You could then pick it up from the dealer when it was ready as a convertible.  I think the one made by american coachworks was the "Paris"
> *


Hess&Eisenhardt cars came with a full GM warranty. some Cadillac dealers even stocked them. Mine came off the showroom floor from Bland Cadillac Co. June 1982


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 23 2007, 11:29 PM~9070700
> *I ALWAYS LIKED THIS  CADDY, IS THE TOP OFF A 65 IMPALA?
> *


those racks are all hand made by new port converions in cali


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 24 2007, 10:29 AM~9072901
> *those racks are all hand made  by new port converions in cali
> *


I ALWAYS LIKED THIS ONE LOOKS JUST AS GOOD TO ME AS LONG AS THE TOP WORKS ,YOU HAVE HAD LECABS OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN, THEY OLD TO YOU BIG DADDY,NOTHING LIKE THE REAL THANG, BUT I WOULD SETTLE FOR A VERT BEING MADE, BUT ARE REALLY TUFF TO FIND, I SHOULD HAVE NEVER LET THAT BLACK ONE SLIP THREW MY HANDS, I DONT KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING I KICK MY SELF EVERYDAY FOR THAT :uh: ONE DAY I HOPE TO BE IN THE ELITE GROUP TO OWN ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Oct 23 2007, 08:21 PM~9069251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
And these where the first times out before it got totaled on the 10 freeway on the way back Home from Crenshaw Blvd.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

* Here's another picture of the White one, this one was Driven to Vegas from La Puente Super Show weekend.  

<img src=\'http://i11.tinypic.com/29elvo0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

that white one is clean. i still have the Lrm that chicos caddy is in.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

What does newport charge for a conversion?


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

they all look nice, homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 12:46 PM~9073957
> * Here's another picture of the White one, this one was Driven to Vegas from La Puente Super Show weekend.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i11.tinypic.com/29elvo0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 HOW MUCH DID THAT CONVERSION COST YOU? AND 2 DO YOU HAVE PIX OF THE TOTAL ? AND 3 YOUR CAR WAS A BADD MOTHER FUCKER!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE PIX OF <<<BOW DOWN>>> ANTHONY FUENTES OLD RIDE ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: ID SURE LIKE TO SEE SOME SHOTS OF THAT RIDE


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 25 2007, 02:10 AM~9079340
> *What does newport charge for a conversion?
> *


AND ARE THEY STILL DOING THEM NOW?? WHAT UP LARGE ?? :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 25 2007, 01:00 PM~9081720
> *HOW MUCH DID THAT CONVERSION COST YOU? AND 2 DO YOU HAVE PIX OF THE TOTAL ? AND 3 YOUR CAR WAS A BADD MOTHER FUCKER!!!
> *


*If you need prices call Newport Conversions. I'll try to find some pictures of the wreck and three it wasn't my Car, i'm just posting the pictures up for Chico.*


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 25 2007, 03:04 PM~9081759
> *AND ARE THEY STILL DOING THEM NOW?? WHAT UP LARGE ?? :biggrin:
> *



Waaasssssuuupppp!!!! I dont know i was just asking cuz im sure if they still are alot of pepole would want them.... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

x2


> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 25 2007, 02:10 AM~9079340
> *What does newport charge for a conversion?
> *


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Can u three-wheel a LeCab conversion???????


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 22 2007, 09:25 PM~9062141
> *my other one
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 25 2007, 01:04 PM~9081759
> *AND ARE THEY STILL DOING THEM NOW?? WHAT UP LARGE ?? :biggrin:
> *


*
I don't see why not, the Frame on the first one was Fully Wrapped and the Frame on the White one is also fully wrapped but the white one is stock.

Also They(Newport Conversions) charged $18,000.00 to convert this one back in 96-97.   

<img src=\'http://i21.tinypic.com/30moigo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2007, 02:48 PM~9083213
> *Also They(Newport Conversions) charged $18,000.00 to convert this one back in 96-97.</span></span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i21.tinypic.com/30moigo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*</span>
> [/b]



<span style=\'color:green\'>
That will put a stop to alot of the questions...and probably scare some people off. :0 You get what you pay for, sure it has gone up since then. Thats some good info to have :thumbsup: thanks Smurf


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2007, 03:48 PM~9083213
> *
> I don't see why not, the Frame on the first one was Fully Wrapped and the Frame on the White one is also fully wrapped but the white one is stock.
> 
> ...



Yep i called them bac in like 1999 they told me a price similar 2 that......Here's there number (714) 632-3287


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 25 2007, 03:10 AM~9079340
> *What does newport charge for a conversion?
> *


can they cut the quarter to look like a lecab


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

thes pics are SICK :0 and all the 9o's pics too!!

Here is his first one after it came back from getting the Conversion Done.[/b][/size]




















:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 25 2007, 04:15 PM~9083445
> *
> That will put a stop to alot of the questions...and probably scare some people off.  :0  You get what you pay for, sure it has gone up since then. Thats some good info to have :thumbsup: thanks Smurf
> *


I or anybody from M&Ms have never claimed these Cars as been LeCabs Replicas, these are Fleetwoods not LeCabs,</span> the plan was never to try and pass a Fleetwood as a LeCab, but a Fleetwood Rag, that's why the fleetwood mouldings are still there, If the owner wanted a LECAB i'm pretty sure with the amount of time and money put into one of the Rags he could have easily build a LECAB.  [/b]


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2007, 03:27 PM~9083541
> *I or anybody from M&Ms have never claimed these Cars as been LeCabs Replicas, these are Fleetwoods not LeCabs,</span> the plan was never to try and pass a Fleetwood as a  LeCab, but a Fleetwood Rag, that's why the fleetwood mouldings are still there, If the owner wanted a LECAB i'm pretty sure with the amount of time and money put into one of the Rags he could have easily build a LECAB.  *</span>
> [/b]




<span style=\'color:green\'>
Very true. I honestly just love cadillacs in general...yes a Le Cab would be great but to find one and do what I would like to it seems like a slimmer chance every day. I would rather pay a shop with EXPERIENCE to do this type of work than to half ass it. Oh and when you can drop the top like that (along with the quality those rides appear to have) it does not matter if it is a LeCab or not. Who can talk shit? But the few LeCab owners, and most of theirs are no longer "original" so it does not matter.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 25 2007, 05:00 PM~9083742
> *
> Very true. I honestly just love cadillacs in general...yes a Le Cab would be great but to find one and do what I would like to it seems like a slimmer chance every day. I would rather pay a shop with EXPERIENCE to do this type of work than to half ass it. Oh and when you can drop the top like that (along with the quality those rides appear to have) it does not matter if it is a LeCab or not. Who can talk shit? But the few LeCab owners, and most of theirs are no longer "original" so it does not matter.
> *


This is exactly why i didnt bother looking for a lecab,1 if i found one it wouldnt be cheap2 after i paid a mint for it ,it would still need lots of work 3 i felt i could build one my own way the way i would like it to look.


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

DA HOMIES FROM FRESNO LIFE C.C 
HE SAID IT WAS A "PARIS" CADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 25 2007, 08:16 PM~9085610
> *DA HOMIES FROM FRESNO LIFE C.C
> HE SAID IT WAS A "PARIS" CADDY
> 
> ...


NEVER SEEN THAT RED ONE BEFORE LOOKS JUST AS NICE TO ME,I LIKE THOSE PARIS ALSO
:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 damn not of a fan of the red but that mudafuckas clean :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 25 2007, 08:16 PM~9085610
> *DA HOMIES FROM FRESNO LIFE C.C
> HE SAID IT WAS A "PARIS" CADDY
> 
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I like these cars.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok question, on the 77-79 verts to 90 the front end can you use 80s coupe doors to fit right?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

These cars are sick...........even the once made it convertibles  they look so God damn hard.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

This make me want to make my cadi into a convert ....

Maybe some day


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

im getting one of these mo fos if its the last thing i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 25 2007, 09:16 PM~9085610
> *DA HOMIES FROM FRESNO LIFE C.C
> HE SAID IT WAS A "PARIS" CADDY
> 
> ...


man I like this one alot...tight as fuck..


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.hessandeisenhardt.co.uk/


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2007, 08:59 AM~9072019
> *Hess&Eisenhardt cars came with a full GM warranty. some Cadillac dealers even stocked them. Mine came off the showroom floor from Bland Cadillac Co. June 1982
> *


Brian, where was that place located originally?


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 25 2007, 08:16 PM~9085610
> *DA HOMIES FROM FRESNO LIFE C.C
> HE SAID IT WAS A "PARIS" CADDY
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 27 2007, 12:30 AM~9092872
> *ok question, on the 77-79 verts to 90 the front end can you use 80s coupe doors to fit right?
> *


it doesnt matter the quarters are different


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 27 2007, 06:30 PM~9097070
> *DAMN
> *


If I had a 77-79, I wouldnt even fuck with it. Its a rare car already and I can tell you this, in the future many people are gonna regret quarter clipping them older le cabs to make them look like a newer 80 and up.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2007, 08:59 PM~9097430
> *If I had a 77-79, I wouldnt even fuck with it. Its a rare car already and I can tell you this, in the future many people are gonna regret quarter clipping them older le cabs to make them look like a newer 80 and up.
> *


not i ,i would still do it! :biggrin: :cheesy: i guess i lve the 90'd look so much! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 18 2007, 06:32 AM~9028949
> *GORGEOUS  LE-CAB ONE DAY ILL GET LUCKY AND RUN ACROSS ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 17 2007, 06:19 PM~9026156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 17 2007, 06:02 PM~9025994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 17 2007, 05:47 PM~9025836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2007, 05:21 PM~9096556
> *Brian, where was that place located originally?
> *


Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

I like this one!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Nov 1 2007, 04:49 PM~9134078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Nov 1 2007, 05:49 PM~9134078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY NEW PICTURES OF THIS ONE?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 31 2007, 09:22 PM~9127745
> *:cheesy:
> *


Que onda! George?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2007, 07:59 AM~9072019
> *Hess&Eisenhardt cars came with a full GM warranty. some Cadillac dealers even stocked them. Mine came off the showroom floor from Bland Cadillac Co. June 1982
> *


pics or it aint happen!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

come on b post some pics of dat bad mothafucka i aint seen it since da houston show n im feening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2007, 06:59 PM~9097430
> *If I had a 77-79, I wouldnt even fuck with it. Its a rare car already and I can tell you this, in the future many people are gonna regret quarter clipping them older le cabs to make them look like a newer 80 and up.
> *


I agree.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 2 2007, 01:58 AM~9136844
> *pics or it aint happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> come on b post some pics of dat bad mothafucka i aint seen it since da houston show n im feening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *











thats all I have for now


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 27 2007, 10:40 PM~9098337
> *not i ,i would  still do it! :biggrin:  :cheesy: i guess i lve the 90'd look so much! :biggrin:
> *


Me too!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2007, 01:57 PM~9140537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2007, 03:57 PM~9140537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Nov 2 2007, 01:07 AM~9136885
> *I agree.
> *


Yeah bro, I would still do the 77-79 Le Cab up, I just wouldnt try to 90 it all out because the older ones Ive seen done so far with stock body still look good like that. I would just wait and try to get an 80 Le Cab :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

any new lecabs pics out there??


----------



## Ja1mz (Sep 18, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 2 ALL LECABS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 2 2007, 12:57 PM~9140537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

here u go homie i kno der hard 2 find so.... http://columbia.craigslist.org/car/436365920.html


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Date: 2007-09-30, 5:20PM EDT


1978 Cadillac Le Cabriolet Convertible De Ville. 
Very Rare car. 
Needs complete restoration.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 8 2007, 10:54 PM~9188122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats CHEVROLET IMPALAS caddy


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 9 2007, 05:41 AM~9189068
> *thats CHEVROLET IMPALAS caddy
> *


  wish i had 1.....


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 9 2007, 12:31 PM~9190717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that a Paris?? Not a LeCab?


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2007, 10:46 AM~9190832
> *Isnt that a Paris?? Not a LeCab?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2007, 10:46 AM~9190832
> *Isnt that a Paris?? Not a LeCab?
> *


Please esssplain... I am stupid when it comes to Lecabs/Paris.... I know they both look tight but am lost after that.  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 9 2007, 09:31 AM~9190717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea its a paris. i seen the full side pic in the japan mag. it has a curve before the boot, lecabs have the upwards angle...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 9 2007, 10:31 AM~9190717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought this was the one that was converted into a vert, its not a paris or a lecab if i im thinking of the right car


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone need the OG hood ornaments PM me i have a couple :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 9 2007, 05:57 PM~9194078
> *i thought this was the one that was converted into a vert, its not a paris or a lecab if i im thinking of the right car
> *


i dont know if it was converted, but it has the paris cut :dunno: and is in the ad for paris parts dealer in the japanese mag...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2007, 09:46 AM~9190832
> *Isnt that a Paris?? Not a LeCab?
> *


NONE OF THOSE :uh: ...IT'S A COUPE DE'VILLE CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 10 2007, 01:11 AM~9196395
> *NONE OF THOSE :uh:  ...IT'S A COUPE DE'VILLE CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE....
> *


hey i was right! one point for me!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 10 2007, 03:11 AM~9196395
> *NONE OF THOSE :uh:  ...IT'S A COUPE DE'VILLE CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE....
> *


i knew it wasnt a lecab, someone told me it was a paris. Ive never seen it in person or have I seen a good pic for that matter


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2007, 03:57 PM~9140537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chillen at the wheel


----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2007, 10:14 PM~9194903
> *anyone need the OG hood ornaments PM  me i have a couple  :biggrin:
> *


How much?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Nov 10 2007, 12:47 PM~9197543
> *How much?
> *


cheapest in town :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 10 2007, 01:01 PM~9197600
> *cheapest in town :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

hey bryan im trying to show u this cant get my pm through check it out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks for the tips


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ck this out 
http://www.hessandeisenhardt.co.uk/
they have a for sale section :0 but mostly 79s


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Nov 10 2007, 03:39 PM~9199215
> *ck this out
> http://www.hessandeisenhardt.co.uk/
> they have a for sale section :0  but mostly 79s
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Nov 10 2007, 06:39 PM~9199215
> *ck this out
> http://www.hessandeisenhardt.co.uk/
> they have a for sale section :0  but mostly 79s
> *


pretty sure thats the same dude that just sold his 81 on ebay.UK - low mileage too

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1981-Cadillac-Le-Cab...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

If the conversion rate is correct that car sold for about $13 K give or take afew.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Nov 11 2007, 02:25 PM~9203824
> *If the conversion rate is correct that car sold for about $13 K give or take afew.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anybody want to sell or trade one???


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*YA KNOOOOWWWW,... I would like to make an offer to whoever does actually have a lecab,... I would like to duplicate the rack on my CNC machine, and whoever would like to let us use their rack to make templates with, I would be willing to give them 2 more reproduced racks for their help and effort. *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 12 2007, 11:32 AM~9209946
> *YA KNOOOOWWWW,... I would like to make an offer to whoever does actually have a  lecab,... I would like to duplicate the rack on my CNC machine, and whoever would like to let us use their rack to make templates with, I would be willing to give them 2 more reproduced racks for their help and effort.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Nov 12 2007, 12:51 PM~9210873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 12 2007, 11:32 AM~9209946
> *YA KNOOOOWWWW,... I would like to make an offer to whoever does actually have a  lecab,... I would like to duplicate the rack on my CNC machine, and whoever would like to let us use their rack to make templates with, I would be willing to give them 2 more reproduced racks for their help and effort.
> *


I LIVE IN TUCSON WITH THIS DUDE HES NOT BULLSHITTING EITHER.


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

still got a couple hood ornaments for the OG Lecabs hit me up


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 11 2007, 10:16 AM~9202859
> *pretty sure thats the same dude that just sold his 81 on ebay.UK - low mileage too
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1981-Cadillac-Le-Cab...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i have a question didn't they make 200 leCabs in 1980 how come i see all kinds of years posted up cause i was told they only came out one yr that was in 80 can anybody solve this question or those are conversion lecabs  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

They were made from 78-84.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Nov 12 2007, 04:49 PM~9212660
> *They were made from 78-84.
> *


were they limited or prodution like the fleetwoods and coupes 

thanks homie


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

The only two years where there is a definite listing on Fleetwood coupe production is 1980-2300 models produced,and 1985-8336 models produced for only the first 6 months of 1985.Total 2 door production from 1980-1985 is estimated at about 274,000.The LeCab was a special order and only Hess&Eisenhardt or Cadillac corp. will have the true production numbers for those years.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 12 2007, 05:27 PM~9212489
> *i have a question didn't they make 200 leCabs  in 1980 how come i see all kinds of years posted up cause i was told they only came out one yr that was in 80 can anybody solve this question or those are conversion lecabs    :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


80-82 LECABS ARE THE ONES YOU CAN 90 OUT . ALL THE LATE 70'S MODELS YOU CAN 90 OUT BUT THERES MORE WORK INVOLVED .


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Nov 12 2007, 07:49 PM~9212660
> *They were made from 78-84.
> *


78-82


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 12 2007, 09:55 PM~9213702
> *78-82
> *


POST PICS OF THAT LECAB IN YOUR AVATAR :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*well, looks like we got some help from a real good guy here on Lay It Low, who will remain anonymous, ( unless he wants to say something) thanks again, and we'll keep u guys posted on the reproduction process! :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 12 2007, 09:55 PM~9213702
> *78-82
> *


X2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 12 2007, 06:55 PM~9213702
> *78-82
> *


x3


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 14 2007, 06:54 PM~9228769
> *well, looks like we got some help from a real good guy here on Lay It Low, who will remain anonymous, ( unless he wants to say something) thanks again, and we'll keep u guys posted on the reproduction process! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Nov 12 2007, 10:01 PM~9213771
> *POST PICS OF THAT LECAB IN YOUR AVATAR  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Nov 12 2007, 10:01 PM~9213771
> *POST PICS OF THAT LECAB IN YOUR AVATAR  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

now I remember why I changed my panels from tan to blue :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 03:42 AM~9232215
> *now I remember why I changed my panels from tan to blue :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I like how you changed yours


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Nov 12 2007, 05:49 PM~9212660
> *They were made from 78-84.
> *


yes sir


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 15 2007, 01:36 PM~9234199
> *yes sir
> *


:no:-82


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 15 2007, 01:47 PM~9234280
> *:no:-82
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 01:39 PM~9234644
> *
> *


X2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 12 2007, 04:01 PM~9211312
> *I LIVE IN TUCSON WITH THIS DUDE HES NOT BULLSHITTING EITHER.
> *


YALL LIVE TOGETHER :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 15 2007, 02:30 AM~9232172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 15 2007, 01:33 AM~9232183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU KEEP YOUR OTHER 2 CARS 2 DOOR LACS ?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2007, 03:19 PM~9235717
> *YALL LIVE TOGETHER  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 DONT BE TELLING EVERYBODY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 15 2007, 06:03 PM~9236015
> *DID YOU KEEP YOUR OTHER 2 CARS 2 DOOR LACS ?
> *


Yes


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 15 2007, 04:06 PM~9236034
> *Yes
> *


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 15 2007, 04:08 AM~9232265
> *:thumbsup: I like how you changed yours
> *


From this..... 








To this......








To this...... :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 15 2007, 10:48 PM~9238253
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I could have been alot farther along if I would have bought that maroon one I talked to you about back in 2000  I was too late   :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 10:50 PM~9238260
> *I could have been alot farther along if I would have bought that maroon one I talked to you about back in 2000  I was too late     :biggrin:
> *


Do you have a good set of the quarter le cabriolet emblems?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 15 2007, 10:56 PM~9238310
> *Do you have a good set of the quarter le cabriolet emblems?
> *


I still have the og ones off my car. I want to keep them tho....... Brent had the ones from his. Did you ask him already?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 11:00 PM~9238343
> *I still have the og ones off my car. I want to keep them tho....... Brent had the ones from his. Did you ask him already?
> *


No, I thought the ones he had were made by someone out there, they look smaller.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 15 2007, 11:05 PM~9238396
> *No, I thought the ones he had were made by someone out there, they look smaller.
> *


Mine are repos and look exactly the same as the og's


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 11:08 PM~9238427
> *Mine are repos and look exactly the same as the og's
> *


From Brent?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 16 2007, 12:09 AM~9238446
> *From Brent?
> *


Talk to him he even has the hood ornaments!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 16 2007, 12:47 AM~9239278
> *Talk to him he even has the hood ornaments!
> *


Wheres your Lecab? :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

anyone have pics of the H&E window regulators?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 16 2007, 12:59 AM~9239369
> *anyone have pics of the H&E window regulators?
> *


You having trouble with those windows in your conversion? :tears:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 15 2007, 06:03 PM~9236015
> *DID YOU KEEP YOUR OTHER 2 CARS 2 DOOR LACS ?
> *


They 4 $ale :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 15 2007, 09:47 PM~9239278
> *Talk to him he even has the hood ornaments!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 16 2007, 01:52 AM~9239320
> *Wheres your Lecab? :biggrin:
> *


Uh, somewhere out there! :biggrin: 

What it dew sheen!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 16 2007, 01:45 AM~9239636
> *:yes:
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2007, 07:32 AM~9240917
> *:no:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

He sold them ALL already????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 16 2007, 11:37 AM~9241250
> *:0
> 
> He sold them ALL already????
> *


dont think so....


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 08:44 PM~9238227
> *From this.....
> 
> 
> ...


so the blue ones the yellow and black one.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 15 2007, 11:18 PM~9239490
> *They 4 $ale :biggrin:
> *


i saw that this morning. believe me if i had the money i would be on your door step.. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 16 2007, 01:44 PM~9242109
> *so the blue ones the yellow and black one.
> *


Yep, it was dark brown and tan when I got it.


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2007, 11:55 AM~9242160
> *Yep, it was dark brown and tan when I got it.
> *


it looks like a 79 in the pic? did you change the qtrs? i dont know shit about la cabs... but i do know your cars sicc.. :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Nov 16 2007, 11:56 AM~9242171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 16 2007, 02:01 PM~9242192
> *it looks like a 79 in the pic? did you change the qtrs? i dont know shit about la cabs... but i do know your cars sicc..  :biggrin:
> *


nope its a 1982 I bought it with 24k miles now I think its up to 36k


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2007, 12:19 PM~9242315
> *nope its a 1982 I bought it with 24k miles now I think its up to 36k
> *


damm you lucky ... if i had one those. i wouldnt sell it if i was homeless :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 16 2007, 02:30 AM~9239798
> *Uh, somewhere out there!  :biggrin:
> 
> What it dew sheen!
> *


What up :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE+Nov 15 2007, 10:47 PM~9239278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LECAB !! :0


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 17 2007, 06:59 PM~9025960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 28 2006, 09:52 PM~6850005
> *
> *


 look like a lecab with the top peeled back


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sid_@Mar 4 2005, 07:15 PM~2810377
> *
> [attachmentid=119330]
> *


what happened to this car ?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 24 2007, 01:38 AM~9070731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2007, 01:19 PM~9242315
> *nope its a 1982 I bought it with 24k miles now I think its up to 36k
> *


hey man if you dont mine me asking much did you pay for it :biggrin:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

1995 CADDY FOR SALE OR TRADE - CAR HAS A MULTI COLOR CANDY PAINT , IT HAS HYDRO , AND DATONS


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Nov 17 2007, 11:11 PM~9250613
> *1995 CADDY FOR SALE OR TRADE - CAR HAS A MULTI COLOR CANDY PAINT , IT HAS HYDRO , AND DATONS
> 
> 
> ...


not a lecab homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 18 2007, 12:10 AM~9250906
> *not a lecab homie :biggrin:
> *


In the great words of SKIM, "NOT A LECAB VIOLATION", YOU ARE BANNED 2 DAYS FROM THIS TOPIC! :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 17 2007, 07:42 PM~9250228
> *
> *


you mean to tell me that laverdar color lecab is the blue & tan one that look like it been sitting for many years??????????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much?


> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Nov 17 2007, 09:11 PM~9250613
> *1995 CADDY FOR SALE OR TRADE - CAR HAS A MULTI COLOR CANDY PAINT , IT HAS HYDRO , AND DATONS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

lecabs & lecabs talk only homies :angry:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 18 2007, 02:00 AM~9251388
> *lecabs & lecabs talk only homies :angry:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YEAH THATS WHY I STARTED IT!!!!!!!!!!..LOL LECABS ONLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 16 2007, 12:02 AM~9239389
> *You having trouble with those windows in your conversion?  :tears:
> *


Nope. doing just fine, im just interested on how someone else takled the same issue,it just interests me. :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 10:22 PM~9255605
> *Nope. doing just fine, im just interested on how someone else takled the same issue,it just interests me. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good job :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 10:22 PM~9255605
> *Nope. doing just fine, im just interested on how someone else takled the same issue,it just interests me. :biggrin:
> 
> *


On my 81 I had in 2000, the front windows had 2 holes drilled through the bottom of them. I could never find one I sold it w/o the drivers window. I even called LOF in Ohio, they said they couldn't even get them.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 18 2007, 09:29 PM~9255677
> *On my 81 I had in 2000, the front windows had 2 holes drilled through the bottom of them. I could never find one I sold it w/o the drivers window. I even called LOF in Ohio, they said they couldn't even get them.
> *


Not an easy part to find.
I have to give huge credit to however put and lined up the glass in your big body vert as it is a huge pain in the nuts,i have over 50 hours into making that one window roll up and down. What did they use for window reg on that car?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9255737
> *Not an easy part to find.
> I have to give huge credit to however put and lined up the glass in your big body vert as it is a huge pain in the nuts,i have over 50 hours into making that one window roll up and down. What did they use for window reg on that car?
> *


Don't know, but that shit broke on me, it to me like 2 weeks to get that shit back working right. I think its a Lebaron track with some other clips from a couple cars put together.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 18 2007, 10:39 PM~9255784
> *Don't know, but that shit broke on me, it to me like 2 weeks to get that shit back working right.  I think its a Lebaron track  with some other clips from a couple cars put together.
> *


The front doors are the factory caddy regulators ones w/ glass sat inside a aluminum track


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 18 2007, 09:41 PM~9255813
> *The front doors are the factory caddy  regulators ones w/ glass sat inside a aluminum track
> *


Mine kinda works on the same idea,glass sits in a steal track that is mounted to a couple of tracks.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 10:48 PM~9255873
> *Mine kinda works on the same idea,glass sits in a steal track that is mounted to a couple of tracks.
> 
> *


You must have some hrs in that task :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

new westside cc le cab...everything works... :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

anyone lookin for upper or lowers...... hit this thread up (shameless plug )

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=374593


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Nov 18 2007, 11:18 PM~9256159
> *new westside cc le cab...everything works... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, is that the one that was on ebay from L.A. awhile ago? :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 16 2007, 02:18 AM~9239490
> *They 4 $ale :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Damm im gonna need a loan!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 19 2007, 02:00 AM~9257281
> *:uh: Damm im gonna need a loan!
> *


Quit frontin :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 18 2007, 08:26 PM~9255644
> *Good job :biggrin:
> *


 MY DRIVERS GLASS IS BROKEN! (DOOR) GOT THAT CDV GLASS BUT GOT THE SMALL HOLE IN IT IN THE CORNER TO GULD ING THE TRACK :angry: & YEA I THINK CAPRICE REGULATORS WORK OR ANY WITHPUT A Track for the glass 70 impala maybe cd blaze did the damn thang! big up homie! l"homie got heart"


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2007, 03:28 AM~9256244
> *Nice, is that the one that was on ebay from L.A. awhile ago? :thumbsup:
> *



dunno


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 22 2007, 12:48 PM~9281816
> *MY DRIVERS  GLASS IS BROKEN! (DOOR) GOT THAT CDV GLASS BUT GOT THE SMALL HOLE IN IT IN THE CORNER TO GULD ING THE  TRACK :angry:  & YEA I THINK CAPRICE REGULATORS WORK OR ANY WITHPUT A Track for the  glass 70 impala maybe  cd blaze did the  damn thang! big up homie! l"homie got heart"
> *


Good luck finding one


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 22 2007, 11:48 AM~9281816
> *MY DRIVERS  GLASS IS BROKEN! (DOOR) GOT THAT CDV GLASS BUT GOT THE SMALL HOLE IN IT IN THE CORNER TO GULD ING THE  TRACK :angry:  & YEA I THINK CAPRICE REGULATORS WORK OR ANY WITHPUT A Track for the  glass 70 impala maybe  cd blaze did the  damn thang! big up homie! l"homie got heart"
> *


Thanks mang,isnt the lecab glass realy straight at the top and front of the window,the stock coupe glass has a curve to it,this made for a bit of a pain since my convertible rack is straight,i got around it though my tweaking and shiming and adjusting and kicking my self in the nuts a few times. :biggrin: I bet there is a vert out there that i could use the door glass plus reg out of.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Theres dis one for sale in Dallas,Texas
seen it in person and its well worth what hes asking for it.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/489453749.html


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Nov 26 2007, 09:42 PM~9313330
> *Theres dis one for sale in Dallas,Texas
> seen it in  person and its well worth what hes asking for it.
> 
> ...


seen it personally at a red light in Irving....clean as fuck,won't last long b4 someone jumps on it


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Nov 27 2007, 12:03 AM~9313492
> *seen it personally at a red light in Irving....clean as fuck,won't last long b4 someone jumps on it
> *


Good price OBO too :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

thinkin about snatchin this baby up and puttin 4 pumps in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2007, 11:50 PM~9328379
> *thinkin about snatchin this baby up and puttin 4 pumps in the trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ON SOME COLOR MATCHED WHITE DISH 10'S


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 02:37 AM~9329178
> *:0 ON SOME COLOR MATCHED WHITE DISH 10'S
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 02:37 AM~9329178
> *:0 ON SOME COLOR MATCHED WHITE DISH 10'S
> *


maybe some swangas :cheesy:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2007, 09:00 AM~9329896
> *maybe some swangas :cheesy:
> *


you could, Thats in your city :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2007, 10:50 PM~9328379
> *thinkin about snatchin this baby up and puttin 4 pumps in the trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2007, 08:01 AM~9339117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those mine? i think i left them there :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 30 2007, 12:32 PM~9340141
> *are those mine?  i think i left them there :biggrin:
> *


Nope they in my car


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2007, 10:49 AM~9340267
> *Nope they in my car
> *


PICS


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Nov 30 2007, 04:52 PM~9343322
> *PICS
> *



X2.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Nov 30 2007, 05:52 PM~9343322
> *PICS
> *


X2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Some crazy fool was on the phone with me hoppin his lecab in the garage otherday, I know...I know pics or it didnt happen! :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 1 2007, 01:23 PM~9349133
> *Some crazy guy was on the phone with me hoppin his lecab the otherday, I know...I know pics or it didnt happen! :biggrin:
> *


exactly ... sad i have to look at this topic to live my dream of owning a la cab :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 1 2007, 03:23 PM~9349133
> *Some crazy fool was on the phone with me hoppin his lecab in the garage otherday, I know...I know pics or it didnt happen! :biggrin:
> *


no pics but there is a vid some where out there :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

^^^^^Nice!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 3 2007, 09:42 AM~9361461
> *^^^^^Nice!
> *


did them myself


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 10:03 AM~9361526
> *did them myself
> *


I like how you didn't put the chrome pieces back on there, the seam looks better


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 3 2007, 10:20 AM~9361581
> *I like how you didn't put the chrome pieces back on there, the seam looks better
> *


I wanted that 90's look plus the 80s chrome always break.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:41 AM~9361690
> *I wanted that 90's look plus the 80s chrome always break.
> *


LOOKS GOOD !! :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how did you shorten the wood panel?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 09:38 PM~9366373
> *how did you shorten the wood panel?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ahh cmon bro help a fellow rider out :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 07:52 PM~9366510
> *ahh cmon bro help a fellow rider out :thumbsup:
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID !! AND ME TO, YOU KNOW WHAT PARTS I NEED . :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 09:52 PM~9366510
> *ahh cmon bro help a fellow rider out :thumbsup:
> *


Ancient Chinese secret....... Sorry homie thats one im not tellin :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much for you to them then


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 10:05 PM~9366625
> *how much for you to them then
> *


If I can find some about $100 bux........ Very rare, hard to find  Im not being a dick they really are.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:04 PM~9366615
> *Ancient Chinese secret....... Sorry homie thats one im not tellin :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so their of of another car?? :dunno: naaa i think your bustin balls :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:08 PM~9366652
> *If I can find some about $100 bux........ Very rare, hard to find  Im not being a dick they really are.
> *


LIAR !! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: leo161, spike90fleetwood, AzianCuty, *urcarsux*, lowlife59

Willey!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

cmon dawg whats in it for you?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Dec 3 2007, 10:09 PM~9366663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puro pedo :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:10 PM~9366684
> *
> Puro pedo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Dec 3 2007, 09:27 AM~9361410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK, I HEARD THEY WAS OUTTA DODGE DART! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 10:04 PM~9366615
> *Ancient Chinese secret....... Sorry homie thats one im not tellin :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 4 2007, 03:30 AM~9369498
> *FUCK, I HEARD THEY WAS OUTTA  DODGE DART!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 08:38 PM~9366373
> *how did you shorten the wood panel?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like there out of a 85 4 door sedan devilles back doors.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 09:37 AM~9361443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some clean ass work right there :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder how much an upholstery shop would charge to do some work like that? Fucking Beautiful!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 you serious? gonnna go hit the yards this weekend  


> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 4 2007, 08:57 AM~9370277
> *Looks like there out of a 85 4 door sedan devilles back doors.
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 4 2007, 08:55 PM~9374306
> *:0 you serious? gonnna go hit the yards this weekend
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin+Dec 4 2007, 08:34 PM~9374151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont waste your time homie thats not it.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^ which ones are they from then


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 5 2007, 11:38 PM~9385173
> *^^^ which ones are they from then
> *


Its a Secret :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 6 2007, 12:10 PM~9388140
> *Its a Secret :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2007, 03:52 PM~9391176
> *:cheesy:
> *


 i know the secret LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thats GAY^^^


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

why not share :cheesy:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks to me like it is cut and plastic welded back together :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thats what i was thinking


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

That is what that straight black line is, where they cut it at!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 23 2007, 10:38 PM~9070731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does anybody have any better pics of this one


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 6 2007, 07:20 PM~9391411
> *Looks to me like it is cut and plastic welded back together :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 6 2007, 08:08 PM~9391815
> *That is what that straight black line is, where they cut it at!
> *


nope, thats just the grain homie!  !


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Mine :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you know the secret too,let me in on it  


> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 7 2007, 10:07 PM~9401693
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 08:52 PM~9366510
> *ahh cmon bro help a fellow rider out :thumbsup:
> *


 Send me yours and Ill shorten them for you :0 ,


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^ :thumbsup: thas all i needed to hear


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

All that acting like it's some top secret shit, just like the side moldings, damn :uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

http://www.hessandeisenhardt.co.uk/id6.html


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2007, 08:52 PM~9366510
> *ahh cmon bro help a fellow rider out :thumbsup:
> *


2 door 80's delta 88 royale. believe it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 8 2007, 03:21 AM~9402636
> *All that acting like it's some top secret shit, just like the side moldings, damn :uh:
> *


well at least i helped on the side panels info with that one topic, sorry but i promised that I'd never tell :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

90s caddy lil 4 door action, i was wondering what was yall talking about


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 seriuosly?


> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Dec 8 2007, 01:51 PM~9404770
> *2 door  80's delta 88 royale.  believe it.
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 8 2007, 06:07 PM~9405348
> *:0 seriuosly?
> *


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

billy answer you pms


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Dec 8 2007, 11:47 PM~9407055
> *billy answer you pms
> *


:0 i dont haVE any?


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 8 2007, 10:52 PM~9407072
> *
> :0
> *


hit me up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 7 2007, 11:23 PM~9401787
> *Mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that you chillin on the stairs sippin on that drank :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 01:36 AM~9407666
> *is that you chillin on the stairs sippin on that drank :biggrin:
> *


looks like a chica, (no disrespect)!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 9 2007, 12:40 AM~9407692
> *looks like a chica, (no disrespect)!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aw shit dogg I didnt even notice at first my bad LOL, sorry no disrespect....Im dying over here. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 6 2007, 08:08 PM~9391815
> *That is what that straight black line is, where they cut it at!
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 damn,so clean  


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 9 2007, 06:00 PM~9412118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Dec 9 2007, 09:14 PM~9412641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 8 2007, 02:21 AM~9402636
> *All that acting like it's some top secret shit, just like the side moldings, damn :uh:
> *


 :uh: It takes some time to learn this shit I live in NC and no one does the shit. Alot of the lowriders around here dont even see what you are talking about when you show up with your 90d Coupe. they think you can really go out and but a factory 90d 2 door Lac or that its just like putting a euro clip on a Cutlass. Most of what I know I had to figure out on my own or with just hints from others that have done the stuff themselves. 
My point is it takes someones money and experimenting to figure the shit out, so thats why not everyone wants to share. Besides its not top secret its right there in front of your face you just have be willing to screw some stuff up to figure it out, or pay someone to do it for you.
There is a whole topic on the mouldings, with about 3 ways of getting them done in the topic. When Lowrider did the digital dash article they didnt even give you all that.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Dec 9 2007, 06:14 PM~9412641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Dec 9 2007, 06:32 PM~9412808
> *:uh:  It takes some time to learn this shit I live in NC and no one does the shit. Alot of the lowriders around here dont even see what you are talking about when you show up with your 90d Coupe. they think you can really go out and but a factory 90d 2 door Lac or that its just like putting a euro clip on a Cutlass. Most of what I know I had to figure out on my own or with just hints from others that have done the stuff themselves.
> My point is it takes someones money and experimenting to figure the shit out, so thats why not everyone wants to share. Besides its not top secret its right there in front of your face you just have be willing to screw  some stuff up to figure it out, or pay someone to do it for you.
> There is a whole topic on the mouldings, with about 3 ways of getting them done in the topic. When Lowrider did the digital dash article they didnt even give you all that.
> *


:biggrin: half the fun is figuring it out uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 12:49 AM~9407756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  aw shit dogg I didnt even  notice at first my bad LOL, sorry no disrespect....Im dying over here. lol
> *


LOL, its all good homie.....come and buy the le cab and we'll call it even  7k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

More info on this one plz :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 10 2007, 07:43 PM~9420490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 

your driveway is full


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 10 2007, 04:43 PM~9420490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAJOR PROJECT... SHOULD BE DONE SOOON. :biggrin:
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&albumId=799919


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 10 2007, 07:57 PM~9420608
> *MAJOR PROJECT... SHOULD BE DONE SOOON. :biggrin:
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&albumId=799919
> 
> ...


79 to an 80s  Thats a project!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 10 2007, 08:01 PM~9420638
> *79 to an 80s   Thats a project!
> *


looks like a 78


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

78


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 10 2007, 08:33 PM~9420929
> *78
> *


with a 82-83 body :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

YES SIR. 90 FRONT, FRAME, ENGINE, DASH... WELL YOU KNOW..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 10 2007, 07:39 PM~9420992
> *YES SIR. 90 FRONT, FRAME,  ENGINE, DASH... WELL YOU KNOW..
> *


Heard about this SharkSide ride :0 Nice floorboard :biggrin:  Good to see it progressing :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 10 2007, 01:37 PM~9419139
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: bustin me out! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you just busted yourself out.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 10 2007, 06:17 PM~9421376
> *you just busted yourself out.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 10 2007, 08:17 PM~9421376
> *you just busted yourself out.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

pics i took...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 04:35 PM~9427790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the green one that was converted from 70s to 80s?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:dunno: i dont think so...


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 8 2007, 03:22 PM~9405164
> *90s caddy lil 4 door action, i was wondering what was yall talking  about
> *


so is this part of the secret some back seat attention :0


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Nope its a 82 Olds Ninety Eight!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 11 2007, 08:30 PM~9429829
> *Nope its a 82 Olds Ninety Eight!
> *


those cars were kinda nice a super rare!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

79 on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:SS:MOTORS:1123


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

The search is on, I am going to hit up ALL the junkyards until i find me one of those Olds!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 11 2007, 11:15 PM~9431445
> *The search is on, I am going to hit up ALL the junkyards until i find me one of those Olds!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


pm me if anyone finds a set


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 11 2007, 11:15 PM~9431445
> *The search is on, I am going to hit up ALL the junkyards until i find me one of those Olds!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


They are more rare then a Lecab!



















:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yea them olds is rare as fuck up here too, i thought they were everywere :around:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Dec 3 2007, 06:38 PM~9366373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X100000000..........LMFAO!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 11:30 PM~9431560
> *They are more  rare then a Lecab!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 09:46 PM~9431699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the shit :biggrin:   and you can bet dat


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 08:30 PM~9431560
> *They are more  rare then a Lecab!
> 
> 
> ...


Those VERTS are extremely rare.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^how much?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 12 2007, 02:16 PM~9435551
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> *


 :burn: :scrutinize: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 12 2007, 12:16 PM~9435551
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 08:24 PM~9431021
> *those cars were kinda nice a super rare!
> *


 what part yall need off of an olds 98 ??


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

that wood grain piece on the rear armrest


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 12 2007, 05:53 PM~9438459
> *that wood grain piece on the rear armrest
> *


 hno:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Calmado


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 12 2007, 07:39 PM~9439446
> *Calmado
> *


----------



## DaddyZ Caddy (Jul 2, 2007)

what up hommie's...does anyone know if 14" reverse will fit on a 64 caddy.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: El Perro *****, PoFolkz, fleetwoodcabron, Caddys 83'


sup max!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 4 2007, 09:57 AM~9370277
> *Looks like there out of a 85 4 door sedan devilles back doors.
> *


IS THAT OG ALL THOSE SCREWS ON THOSE SIDE PANELS I FIGURE THEY WOULD BE HIDDEN LOOKS OK I GUESS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

delta 88 huh?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ok is this the lavendar lecab that came out this year ?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 17 2007, 05:20 PM~9471615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it got redone?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 17 2007, 05:20 PM~9471615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If so, WOW!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

wow is a understatment :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so is it true? :0
uffin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 20 2007, 05:25 PM~9494091
> *so is it true? :0
> uffin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 17 2007, 04:20 PM~9471615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NO not the same one.*


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ebay.. got one


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/78-Cadillac...1QQcmdZViewItem
:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

clean paris uffin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 20 2007, 11:37 AM~9492679
> *rollerz WILL be there
> *


5 hours and i'm winning supper cheap


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 21 2007, 06:08 AM~9499891
> *5 hours and i'm winning supper cheap
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


good luck homie,its just another example of cars that are out there and just sitting in storage......


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

How hard is it to 90 out a paris?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 21 2007, 06:41 AM~9499944
> *How hard is it to 90 out a paris?
> *


*TAKES ALOT OF WORK TO 90 OUT A 79 LECAB BUT IT CAN BE DONE FENDERS AND PANEL DONT MATCH RIGHT UP LIKE ON THE 80'S LECAB *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Dec 21 2007, 05:41 AM~9499944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 01:33 PM~9427777
> *pics i took...
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 02:33 PM~9427777
> *pics i took...
> 
> 
> ...


I might be mistaken but I heard this fell off the trailer after the super show.I thought it was a Majestics car but my homie had some '90 parts that the LeCab needed and I was suppose to deliver. :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 21 2007, 11:27 AM~9501866
> *I might be mistaken but I heard this fell off the trailer after the super show.I thought it was a Majestics car but my homie had some '90 parts that the LeCab needed and I was suppose to deliver. :dunno:
> *


 :0 say it aint so


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 20 2007, 09:01 PM~9497154
> *NO not the same one.
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE, IT AIN'T THE SAME ONE. :thumbsup: 
THIS IS MY HOMIE'S, AND PRESIDENT OF *STYLISTICS* CAR CLUB FROM THE LOS ANGELES CHAPTER. HERE IS A PICTURE OF HIS LAVENDAR LECAB FROM THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW.



















:yes:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 21 2007, 12:27 PM~9501866
> *I might be mistaken but I heard this fell off the trailer after the super show.I thought it was a Majestics car but my homie had some '90 parts that the LeCab needed and I was suppose to deliver. :dunno:
> *


Yeah homie, it did but it wasn't that bad and atleast nothing that George can't take care of. Trust me, it will be back for Vegas with a vengance. :guns:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 21 2007, 11:43 AM~9502001
> *Yeah homie, it did but it wasn't that bad and atleast nothing that George can't take care of. Trust me, it will be back for Vegas with a vengance. :guns:
> *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 21 2007, 12:27 PM~9501866
> *I might be mistaken but I heard this fell off the trailer after the super show.I thought it was a Majestics car but my homie had some '90 parts that the LeCab needed and I was suppose to deliver. :dunno:
> *


 love the 5:20s!!!!! coker or prems??? they look rather meaty!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Is it just me or does the top look strange on this car? I dont mean the color.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 23 2007, 12:12 PM~9514475
> *Is it just me or does the top look strange on this car? I dont mean the color.
> 
> 
> ...


 it has a bow in the middle sorta as it looks


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

so what happened to blk pearl went to japan?? i loved this car!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

remember the 80 paris


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

OWNED :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 23 2007, 01:24 PM~9514895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 where or who made your top??? og style but modern! i need that glass back window :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 23 2007, 03:28 PM~9514911
> *where  or who made your top??? og style but modern! i need that glass back window :biggrin:
> *


Its the same pattern as the OG top just used a diamond canvas :cheesy: A friend and I did it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 23 2007, 12:12 PM~9514475
> *Is it just me or does the top look strange on this car? I dont mean the color.
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS YOU !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 23 2007, 03:45 PM~9515021
> *ITS YOU !!   :biggrin:
> *


is it really? Fkn Jessie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

願望i 有LeCab


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 23 2007, 01:53 PM~9515079
> *is it really? Fkn Jessie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE COLOR COMBO *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 23 2007, 03:24 PM~9514895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 23 2007, 09:44 PM~9518007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this not a og car? It has a different body line. Its more rounded.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 24 2007, 01:04 AM~9519029
> *Is this not a og car? It has a different body line. Its more rounded.
> *


*ITS A CONVERSION . NOT SURE IF IT STILL BELONGS TO CHICO FROM M&M HYDRAULICS .*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 20 2007, 11:55 PM~9497106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 23 2007, 11:08 AM~9514095
> *love the 5:20s!!!!! coker or  prems??? they look rather meaty!
> *


Looks like cokers?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 21 2007, 12:43 PM~9502001
> *Yeah homie, it did but it wasn't that bad and atleast nothing that George can't take care of. Trust me, it will be back for Vegas with a vengance. :guns:
> *


What happend??? :0 :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 23 2007, 10:44 PM~9518007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That muthafucker tight... :0 :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 24 2007, 11:52 AM~9521319
> *ITS A CONVERSION . NOT SURE IF IT STILL BELONGS TO CHICO FROM M&M HYDRAULICS .
> *


What kinda top is on that conversion? It looks like factory! Damn thats a good job... :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 25 2007, 11:40 AM~9527719
> *What kinda top is on that conversion? It looks like factory! Damn thats a good job... :thumbsup:
> *


its real good! actually!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

THE PERFECT DONOR! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 25 2007, 11:40 AM~9527721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh god thats awful, all its missing is a HONEY NUT CHEERIOS logo


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 25 2007, 01:37 PM~9527707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Puppet (May 22, 2006)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Dec 9 2007, 07:14 PM~9412641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET OKOLE (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 25 2007, 02:57 PM~9529215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i recognize that background... oh shit, thats dereks old car?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 25 2007, 05:58 PM~9529220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 25 2007, 11:40 AM~9527719
> *What kinda top is on that conversion? It looks like factory! Damn thats a good job... :thumbsup:
> *


*IM NOT SURE WHAT TOP WAS USED . YOU CAN CALL HIS SHOP M&M HYDRAULICS ASK FOR CHICO 310-323-5616 *


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

Newport Convertibles did it ......Here`s the info ...................................... 1025 S Melrose #B Placentia, CA 92870
(714) 632-3287
(714) 632-0482
[email protected] 
www.newportconvertible.com .............. But B ready to Peel That $$$$$.....Conversions Start @ $18,500..................


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 21 2007, 02:00 PM~9502967
> *
> *


Foolio you still need the PARTS? :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 26 2007, 01:47 AM~9533043
> *Foolio you still need the PARTS? :biggrin:
> *


le cab parts?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 23 2007, 01:24 PM~9514895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 26 2007, 07:38 PM~9536726
> *nice pic
> *


thanks


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 25 2007, 02:58 PM~9529220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I BELIVE THAT'S A SOUTHSIDE C.C LE CAB


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

This ones on Ebay, LOOKS NICE!

































http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 25 2007, 11:40 AM~9527721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


El Dorado???


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 28 2007, 10:54 AM~9550358
> *El Dorado???
> *


YEP
:barf:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StylisticsChicago_@Dec 25 2007, 02:13 PM~9529078
> *
> *


*STYLISTICS CHICAGO????????? "WTF" HEY HOMIE WHAT YOU MEAN WITH THAT???? HOW THE FUCK DID YOU COME UP WITH THAT NAME???? WHAT HISTORY DO YOU KNOW ON STYLISTICS??? PM ME IF YOU HAVE TO, I'D LIKE TO KNOW. :nono: :twak: *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 28 2007, 07:01 PM~9552793
> *STYLISTICS CHICAGO????????? "WTF"  HEY HOMIE WHAT YOU MEAN WITH THAT???? HOW THE FUCK DID YOU COME UP WITH THAT NAME???? WHAT HISTORY DO YOU KNOW ON STYLISTICS??? PM ME IF YOU HAVE TO, I'D LIKE TO KNOW.  :nono:  :twak:
> *


~STYLISTICS CHICAGO COMING SPRING 2008 TO A BLVD. NEAR YOU!~ :0 :0


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 28 2007, 04:55 PM~9553296
> *~STYLISTICS CHICAGO COMING SPRING 2008 TO A BLVD. NEAR YOU!~ :0  :0
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 28 2007, 05:55 PM~9553296
> *~STYLISTICS CHICAGO COMING SPRING 2008 TO A BLVD. NEAR YOU!~ :0  :0
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"SHIT HOMIE"..... :angry: HELL NO THEY AINT :nono: THEY NEED TO COMMUNICATE WITH SOMEONE FROM LA. CUZ AS FAR AS WE KNOW WE DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT THEM BEING LEGIT. :twak: </span>


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 28 2007, 10:54 AM~9550358
> *El Dorado???
> *


 baby lecab :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 26 2007, 08:10 PM~9537921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 making it happenen!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Nov 11 2005, 10:08 PM~4189746
> *:0
> *


damn really nice one! really like those caddies!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 27 2007, 06:55 PM~9545326
> *This ones on Ebay, LOOKS NICE!
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS LIKE SOME REAL PIMPIN! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 29 2007, 12:06 AM~9555978
> *LOOKS LIKE  SOME REAL PIMPIN! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

wtf ???? :twak:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 28 2007, 11:28 PM~9556105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 28 2007, 11:28 PM~9556105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 29 2007, 01:28 AM~9556105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to my world :uh: Houston Tx :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 28 2007, 11:28 PM~9556105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE SLABS, GREAT IDEA, DELTA 88 CAR JUST TO ROUND SO MAKES IT LOOK DIFFRENT, BUT NICE CAR :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 28 2007, 07:01 PM~9552793
> *STYLISTICS CHICAGO????????? "WTF"  HEY HOMIE WHAT YOU MEAN WITH THAT???? HOW THE FUCK DID YOU COME UP WITH THAT NAME???? WHAT HISTORY DO YOU KNOW ON STYLISTICS??? PM ME IF YOU HAVE TO, I'D LIKE TO KNOW.  :nono:  :twak:
> *


*WHO GIVES A FUCK.........

.....MORE LECAB PICS! :biggrin: *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Im in the MIA, wonderin if any body know about or got any lecab for sale or trades, hollar if any body got a word


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 29 2007, 08:08 PM~9560993
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK.........
> 
> .....MORE LECAB PICS! :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Hey fool you are right this aint the topic for it and i apologize to the readers and the topic starter but you need to mind your own *"FUCKEN" *business. </span> :buttkick:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 25 2007, 04:58 PM~9529220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a shortened rear end in this car.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 29 2007, 10:49 PM~9561791
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Hey fool you are right this aint the topic for it and i apologize to the readers and the topic starter but you need to mind your own  "FUCKEN" business. </span> :buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Dec 26 2007, 12:18 AM~9532362
> *Newport Convertibles    did it    ......Here`s the info ......................................  1025 S Melrose #B Placentia, CA 92870
> (714) 632-3287
> (714) 632-0482
> ...


 :0


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome to SoUTH MAyNE...

Not my style, but i'm not hatin.. I like seeing different cities, and how they ride! :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 29 2007, 07:49 PM~9560825
> *I LIKE THE SLABS, GREAT IDEA, DELTA 88 CAR JUST TO ROUND SO MAKES IT LOOK DIFFRENT, BUT NICE CAR :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

1978 cadillac le cabriolet - for sale - rough convertible. Mostly complete and very rare! serious inquiries only please. more pictures
available. Has engine but doesn't run. - $3500 - contact, Ryan. , SC, 29801, 00, 


Email: [email protected]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 25 2007, 01:37 PM~9527707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FKN TRAILOR QUEEN :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 30 2007, 10:50 AM~9564465
> *FKN TRAILOR QUEEN :biggrin:
> *


lol, wanted the Tahoe to drive when I put the car in tha show..... Went to Gentlemen’s Paradise that weekend  :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2007, 10:41 PM~9569405
> *lol, wanted the Tahoe to drive when I put the car in tha show..... Went to Gentlemen’s Paradise that weekend   :cheesy:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2007, 11:42 PM~9569426
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


You know they dont let you take pics up in that joint :biggrin:


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

704s :biggrin:


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sheens is nice....I LIKE


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn that shits tight as fuck!!!!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 :0 nice Caddy and bully too


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms+Dec 31 2007, 08:17 PM~9577132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 07:19 PM~9577145
> *
> 
> 
> ...





































MY REPLICA OF THIS BADASS LE CAB GUYZ. I COULDNT FIND A REFRENCE PIC OF THE SET UP SO I JUST MADE ONE..... :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 2 2008, 02:04 AM~9585339
> *
> MY REPLICA OF THIS BADASS LE CAB GUYZ. I COULDNT FIND A REFRENCE PIC OF THE SET UP SO I JUST MADE ONE..... :biggrin:
> *


You selling that?


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 11:19 PM~9585441
> *You selling that?
> *


I WOULDNT KNOW HOW TO PRICE IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 2 2008, 02:28 AM~9585518
> *I WOULDNT KNOW HOW TO PRICE IT.... :biggrin:
> *


Well LMK whenever you do


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 2 2008, 02:19 AM~9585441
> *You selling that?
> *


 dam sheen you really need that


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE+Jan 2 2008, 01:04 AM~9585339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: Thats some detail work! Both the ride and model look tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 2 2008, 01:38 AM~9585576
> *Well LMK whenever you do
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

all i can say dammmmmmmmmmm sheen :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 08:17 PM~9577132
> *704s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 01:33 PM~9427777
> *pics i took...
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 2 2008, 01:04 AM~9585339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 2 2008, 12:04 AM~9585339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


^^ thats some kick ass talent right there ^^


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

PM me if you have any le cab emblems.

Thanx


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jan 9 2008, 07:13 PM~9651309
> *PM me if you have any le cab emblems.
> 
> Thanx
> *


The hood?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jan 9 2008, 07:13 PM~9651309
> *PM me if you have any le cab emblems.
> 
> Thanx
> *


pm liv4lacs


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jan 9 2008, 04:13 PM~9651309
> *PM me if you have any le cab emblems.
> 
> Thanx
> *


PM ..... MR. IMPALA


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Dec 30 2007, 12:47 AM~9561775
> *Im in the MIA, wonderin if any body know about or got any lecab for sale or trades, hollar if any body got a word
> *


Gonna be hard to come by...............


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 15 2008, 09:02 AM~9699624
> *Gonna be hard to come by...............
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 15 2008, 11:02 AM~9699624
> *Gonna be hard to come by...............
> *


U got em :biggrin:


----------



## SLABCITYOG (May 30, 2006)

QUOTE(91lacin @ Dec 11 2007, 11:15 PM) 
The search is on, I am going to hit up ALL the junkyards until i find me one of those Olds!!!!!!! 


They are more rare then a Lecab!


I KNOW THIS IS THE LE CAB SECTION BUT WHO EVER LOOKING FOR THE 98 OLDS DROP HOLLA AT ME.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@Jun 30 2007, 03:22 PM~8209366
> *i am the proud owner of a '79  le cab now! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i picked this up last week,.,,,drove it today for the first time,,,i was grinning from ear to ear,,, :biggrin:
> ...


what did you do with the wheels


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 22 2008, 10:11 PM~9759894
> *what did you do with the wheels
> *


The wheels are still on the car. I bought this and is for sale already. It's in the classifides. Best offer takes it!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Spotted this 1 day headed 2 work parked in a grocery store lot.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jan 23 2008, 12:52 PM~9763522
> *Spotted this 1 day headed 2 work parked in a grocery store lot.......
> 
> 
> ...


in h-town that shyt would be gone..........  cant leave a car like that in a parking lot!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2008, 02:04 PM~9764090
> *in h-town that shyt would be gone..........  cant leave a car like that in a parking lot!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2008, 12:04 PM~9764090
> *in h-town that shyt would be gone..........  cant leave a car like that in a parking lot!!
> *


shit for real man....im almost 30 and i would pull that window back, hop in and pop that bitch real quick if i ever saw one of those or a lecab out like that....i dont even get down like that anymore but still...shit i know ya feel me and know what im talking about on that note.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@Jan 25 2008, 07:44 AM~9779977
> *shit for real man....im almost 30 and i would pull that window back, hop in and pop that bitch real quick if i ever saw one of those or a lecab out like that....i dont even get down like that anymore but still...shit i know ya feel me and know what im talking about on that note.
> *


 :uh: Real mofos work for their shit, not jack it :uh:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:27 AM~9770333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 03:27 AM~9770333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: right click - save


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 01:27 AM~9770333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Sheen your PM is full!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

still no updates who got it what they doing with it? 78lecab 80 quarters &doors...........







what i was told many years


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 29 2008, 03:06 AM~9810558
> *Sheen your PM is full!
> *


I just got back in town, clear now.


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

NO NEW ONES COMING OUT OR ANY FOR SALE 80 81 82. ITS WORTH A TRY :biggrin:


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

TTT!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 29 2008, 03:44 PM~9815139
> *still no updates who got it what they doing with it? 78lecab 80 quarters &doors...........
> 
> 
> ...


That is an 80 model Le Cab...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 10:38 PM~9852549
> *That is an 80 model Le Cab...
> *



no its not ..is a 78 or 79 ...i seen it a g's body shop when it was there did alot of work on it ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 2 2008, 09:49 PM~9852604
> *no its not ..is a 78 or 79 ...i seen it a g's body shop when it was there did alot of work on it ...
> 
> 
> *













Really??? :scrutinize:

To my knowledge that front end looks like an 80 model header panel.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 3 2008, 12:55 AM~9852646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CUZ IT IS A 80S FRONT ON THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

The paint looks stock to.


> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 2 2008, 10:03 PM~9852696
> *CUZ IT IS A 80S FRONT ON THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yea you would think if they did the 1/4 panel swap it'l at least have the 90s front on it :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 3 2008, 01:08 AM~9852713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS RAG WAS BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN THE 90 CADI HAVENT CAME OUT YET RIGHT? SO THEY WANTED TO 80 IT OUT I GUESS?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

they first time I saw i pic of that rag posted,,, dude said it was a 78-79 i think


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like a 78 because of the large sail panel.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp+Feb 2 2008, 11:15 PM~9853060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























:dunno: 

The sail panels look like the same size to me.


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

They might have used a 78`/79` Convertible as a Donor.....By The way the welds look in the Pics.....


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 10:57 PM~9852663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 still got this magazine?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 10:38 PM~9852549
> *That is an 80 model Le Cab...
> *


 in the old forum for lecabs wanted homie was saying the car sat for years, its a 78, with 80 clip front & rear, & the doors from back in the 80s ill find the pics if i have the guts that was left in there was 78


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 3 2008, 07:03 AM~9852696
> *CUZ IT IS A 80S FRONT ON THERE :biggrin:
> *


Looks like an 80's front end, Check out the stainless steel trim on the front bottom. Looks like that car had 80' stainless steel rocker panels running front to back.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 3 2008, 01:54 AM~9853428
> *Looks like an 80's front end, Check out the stainless steel trim on the front bottom. Looks like that car had 80' stainless steel rocker panels running front to back.
> *


its all 80ed out could nt find the guts pic all 78 from the wood grain to the steering wheel with the srt8 bar,& never notcied they put brougham rockers on it back then


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

all most bought this car when it posted up but my 79 was being shipped  wonder what it looks like now ?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

oklahoma wonder what happened to these as well??


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 3 2008, 10:51 AM~9853580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I almost bought that one,


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2008, 02:04 PM~9764090
> *in h-town that shyt would be gone..........  cant leave a car like that in a parking lot!!
> *


NOPE ID BE RIGHT THERE WHEN HE GOT BACK ...CUZ IT AINT ON SWANGAS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 3 2008, 08:21 AM~9853956
> *I almost bought that one,
> *


x2! i was to late..again! chi town


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 3 2008, 05:57 PM~9854341
> *x2! i was to late..again! chi town
> *


It wasnt in Chi-Town. It was in Atlantic City


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT A QUESTION FOR THOSE WHO KNOW? DO THE 90 TAIL LIGHTS LINE UP WITH A 77-79 CADI REAR????????????????? CUZ I KNOW THE 77-79 ARE SKINNIER? I WANT TO PUT 90 LIGHTS ON A 77


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 3 2008, 10:21 AM~9853956
> *I almost bought that one,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 3 2008, 08:24 PM~9855138
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Post a pic of it now. That used to be Arnold Palmers car


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 3 2008, 04:14 PM~9855850
> *:biggrin: Post a pic of it now. That used to be Arnold Palmers car
> *


Its the green/tan one a few pages back


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 3 2008, 03:47 AM~9853408
> *still got this magazine?
> *


i do :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 3 2008, 03:44 PM~9856391
> *Its the green/tan one a few pages back
> *


soooo, you own ARNOLDS old car?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

The sail panels look like the same size to me.
[/quote]
But not the same as the 80s lecabs. 








[/quote]
but pretty close to this 78.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 3 2008, 10:15 AM~9854414
> *It wasnt in Chi-Town. It was in Atlantic City
> *


 thats right! my bad! just remembered it on ebay


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 3 2008, 03:56 AM~9853597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt southsidecomp sell that one here really fast a few years back?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

southsidecomp had the white one i thought


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

79 LECAB 80S QUATERS, OLAMITE


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Feb 3 2008, 08:01 PM~9857616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THXZ MS. BROUGHAM thoses the pics i had, & how you find lecabs on cardomain i never find them ..............anyways see the wood grain thats all 78-79,got the other pics as well..................... this car blew my mind when i seen it.............. how it sat all thoses years.....................amazing


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 10:55 PM~9852646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it is when it was at gs the used a donor car that car was worked on a very long time ago they did the switch out on the qurates everything ..it had a piant and older pinstripe... they were gonna updated but car jus sat at gs for a long time.. in the back ..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2008, 11:26 PM~9859344
> *it is when it was at gs the used a donor car that car was worked on a very long time ago they did the switch out on the qurates everything ..it had a piant and older pinstripe... they were gonna updated but car jus sat at gs for a long time.. in the back ..
> 
> *


any updates on the car? new pics??


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2008, 11:26 PM~9859344
> *it is when it was at gs the used a donor car that car was worked on a very long time ago they did the switch out on the qurates everything ..it had a piant and older pinstripe... they were gonna updated but car jus sat at gs for a long time.. in the back ..
> 
> *


 wish i knew about it


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 3 2008, 07:30 PM~9856814
> *soooo, you own ARNOLDS old car?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 4 2008, 02:41 AM~9860044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man it was jus sitting for a long time..maybe around 96 or 97 cuz thats when john did his brown caddy vert,....


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2008, 04:32 PM~9863747
> *nah last i knew the car was sold ...along time ago ..
> man it was jus sitting for a long time..maybe around 96 or 97 cuz thats when john did his brown caddy vert,....
> 
> ...


 wonder why no one wanted to mess with it?? soon as i seen lady of rage hopping that white & peanut butter lecab on doc dres video i wanted one!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 4 2008, 06:51 PM~9864827
> *wonder why no one wanted to mess  with it?? soon as i seen  lady of rage  hopping that white & peanut butter lecab on doc dres  video i wanted one!
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i think thats was one of the 1st ones i think thats shaqs car well thats what they called him ..and went overseas really quick...when i seen the very 1st one was deans snowwhite that made me want one..


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2008, 07:08 PM~9864942
> *yeah i think thats was one of the 1st ones i think thats shaqs car well thats what they called him ..and went overseas really quick...when i seen the very 1st one was deans snowwhite that made me want one..
> 
> 
> *


deans was on house party 2 the movie chilling on the grass layin low!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2008, 10:26 PM~9859344
> *it is when it was at gs the used a donor car that car was worked on a very long time ago they did the switch out on the qurates everything ..it had a piant and older pinstripe... they were gonna updated but car jus sat at gs for a long time.. in the back ..
> 
> *


Got the 411 on this rag already.... from the first picture it looks like an 80 model from the front end to the rear quarters panels but, It was modify from an 77-79 to an 80 model Le Cab.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=149158


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 3 2008, 02:56 AM~9853597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those cars were in Auto trader and it said they were in Dallas but I heard it is a custom conv. not Le Cab.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so the only way to put 90 bumpers and taillights on the 77-79 lacs to put 80s rear quarters?????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

The bumpers bolt up to the frame :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 5 2008, 12:30 PM~9869977
> *The bumpers bolt up to the frame :biggrin:
> *



Same frame till like 96  BUT, my 79 is a wider body than my buddies 81...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i think its an optical illusion


----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Feb 4 2008, 11:14 AM~9861536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2008, 01:53 AM~9867989
> *Got the 411 on this rag already.... from the first picture it looks like an 80 model from the front end to the rear quarters panels but, It was modify from an 77-79 to an 80 model Le Cab.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=149158
> *


 THATS WHAT I WAS TRYING TO TELL EVERY ONE >>quote >>>>>>thats the homie rolands car gs converted it years ago by aits already frame offed and 90'd out, he needs a grey digital dash, who got 1?ll the wood grain its a 78<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<quote>>>>>>>


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

79 Le cab for sale

http://nashville.craigslist.org/car/538239001.html


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 5 2008, 06:18 PM~9871425
> *i think its an optical illusion
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

BY ANY CHANCE DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY PICS OF A LE CAB CONVERTIBLE RACK (SIDE PROFILE) IM BUILDING ANOTHER MODEL CAR N NEED PICS.... :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Feb 5 2008, 08:51 PM~9873634
> *79 Le cab for sale
> 
> http://nashville.craigslist.org/car/538239001.html
> *


wow!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Feb 6 2008, 12:36 AM~9874874
> *BY ANY CHANCE DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY PICS OF A LE CAB CONVERTIBLE RACK (SIDE PROFILE) IM BUILDING ANOTHER MODEL CAR N NEED PICS.... :biggrin:
> *


Ill send you a pic if you build me a model car :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2008, 07:37 PM~9880126
> *Ill send you a pic if you build me a model car :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 6 2008, 07:43 PM~9880156
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 
I already started one but you know how much extra time I have so its been chillin in the box all cut up for over a year..... LOL


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

dont know if this's been discussed already but what was the deal with BLACK PEARL, why does it have the 77-79 analog heater controls?maybe they wanted something different? or was it a 77-79 changed to 80s/90? was this a real lecab? :dunno: just wondering thats all


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 9 2008, 02:04 AM~9901035
> *dont know if this's been discussed already but what was the deal with BLACK PEARL, why does it have the 77-79 analog heater controls?maybe they wanted something different? or was it a 77-79 changed to 80s/90? was this a real lecab? :dunno: just wondering thats all
> 
> 
> ...


never noticed that? but its 1980 heat controls :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

o is that right? yea i never knew 80 came out with those heater controls :twak:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

yep an 80 is a 79 with a 80s body...... no compter crap no injection notta! :biggrin: i hunt down 80s been looking for a 1980 2 dr. brougham for ever


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

black pearl was tight as hell


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 9 2008, 02:04 AM~9901035
> *dont know if this's been discussed already but what was the deal with BLACK PEARL, why does it have the 77-79 analog heater controls?maybe they wanted something different? or was it a 77-79 changed to 80s/90? was this a real lecab? :dunno: just wondering thats all
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ISSUE OF LRM?...MONTH & YR PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 9 2008, 02:04 AM~9901035
> *dont know if this's been discussed already but what was the deal with BLACK PEARL, why does it have the 77-79 analog heater controls?maybe they wanted something different? or was it a 77-79 changed to 80s/90? was this a real lecab? :dunno: just wondering thats all
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2008, 04:37 PM~9880126
> *Ill send you a pic if you build me a model car :biggrin:
> *


im workin on a metal (more to scale) instead plastic vert rack.....how bout i make a vert rack for yours too for some pics (as many as possible) :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 08:52 AM~9969769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

My project  1978 cadillac paris convertible








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391595


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 07:52 AM~9969769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember those 2 cadis :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 24 2008, 02:30 PM~10017773
> *i remember those 2 cadis  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

t t t


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 27 2008, 12:13 AM~10040016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 80 paris!! who got bigger pics of this from lifestyles cc.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 21 2008, 11:15 AM~9995460
> *My project   1978 cadillac paris convertible
> 
> 
> ...


 damn homie looking good !


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 9 2008, 02:04 AM~9901035
> *dont know if this's been discussed already but what was the deal with BLACK PEARL, why does it have the 77-79 analog heater controls?maybe they wanted something different? or was it a 77-79 changed to 80s/90? was this a real lecab? :dunno: just wondering thats all
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS MY FAVORITE LECAB


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 08:52 AM~9969769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

nce pix homie ... your ride looks off the hook :biggrin: loving the baby blue lacab also :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10047564
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10047564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

How much does a Le Cab go for??


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone wanna trade a 75 raghouse for a lecab  COME ON FELLASSS LETSS DO ITTT!!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 28 2008, 12:52 PM~10050912
> *How much does a Le Cab go for??
> *


I saw a clean one on autotrader for $20,000.00 

Some day ??


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 28 2008, 12:51 PM~10050904
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 28 2008, 03:35 PM~10051224
> *I saw a clean one on autotrader for  $20,000.00
> 
> Some day ??
> *


link? :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone on these blog know where I could get a convertion kit to make my hardtop a convertible? This is for a two door 82-85 deville de elegance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 28 2008, 01:35 PM~10051224
> *I saw a clean one on autotrader for  $20,000.00
> 
> Some day ??
> *


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

who has pics of liv4lacs' hopping?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 29 2008, 04:39 AM~10056599
> *who has pics of liv4lacs' hopping?
> *


NIX has em.....


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Feb 28 2008, 09:15 PM~10054766
> *Anyone on these blog know where I could get a convertion kit to make my hardtop a convertible? This is for a two door 82-85 deville de elegance.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 28 2008, 02:01 PM~10050986
> *anyone wanna trade a 75 raghouse for a lecab  COME ON FELLASSS LETSS DO ITTT!!
> *


I'm interested in that....PM me pics


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 28 2008, 01:52 PM~10050912
> *How much does a Le Cab go for??
> *


Come and get this one for $7500


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 28 2008, 01:35 PM~10051224
> *I saw a clean one on autotrader for  $20,000.00
> 
> Some day ??
> *


77-79 or 80's?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 2 2008, 09:26 PM~10073697
> *Come and get this one for $7500
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

got some mr H town


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 2 2008, 10:06 PM~10074002
> *77-79 or 80's?
> *



It was a 78 ....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 3 2008, 01:59 AM~10075146
> *It was a 78 ....
> *


Wow 20k for a 78!!! :0 :0 :0 Thoes years seem to be cheaper than the 80's.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 3 2008, 12:35 AM~10074161
> *got some mr H town
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 4 2008, 10:12 PM~10091195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Feb 28 2008, 09:15 PM~10054766
> *Anyone on these blog know where I could get a convertion kit to make my hardtop a convertible? This is for a two door 82-85 deville de elegance.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 4 2008, 09:12 PM~10091195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Found this on myspace


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

That just need some Zeniths!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 6 2008, 07:30 PM~10107371
> *Found this on myspace
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 2 2008, 11:26 PM~10073697
> *Come and get this one for $7500
> 
> 
> ...


wHAT DOES IT NEED? IS IT RUNNING?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 4 2008, 10:12 PM~10091195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whys the rack rusty?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 5 2008, 12:12 AM~10091195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn them patterns set the car off :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Hess & Eisenhardt :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I SEE THAT ON EBAY NICE, WOULD BE BETTER IF A 80 OR 90


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 7 2008, 02:16 AM~10110739
> *wHAT DOES IT NEED? IS IT RUNNING?
> *


it needs a 80-84 donor car


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 25 2008, 12:42 AM~9777904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 14 2008, 12:11 AM~10165087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what do you think that old dood is thinking?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

he should throw the wide whites back on!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 17 2008, 03:31 PM~10189848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN DID YOU GET IT PINSTRIPED ?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 14 2008, 01:37 AM~10165299
> *what do you think that old dood is thinking?
> *


"DAMM THIS WOULD LOOK BAD AS A STREET ROD" LOL 
THE OLD FUCKER WAS RUDE TO ME WHEN I DROVE MY CAR IN .


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 17 2008, 06:34 PM~10189868
> *WHEN DID YOU GET IT PINSTRIPED ?
> *


Last Fall


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 17 2008, 07:28 PM~10191881
> *Last Fall
> *


COULDNT NOTICE IN THE OTHER PIX .. VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## OG HUSTLER (Nov 18, 2007)

nice caddys,.,.,.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:nicoderm: 








:nicoderm:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 18 2008, 07:37 PM~10200245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 18 2008, 05:37 PM~10200245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive been asking for pix of this car 4ever :biggrin: bad mother fucker seen it in person in 96


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 6 2008, 07:30 PM~10107371
> *Found this on myspace
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] pieces :roflmao:


----------



## nuttyblock (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 4 2005, 08:59 PM~2810320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know who owns this root beer joint?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nuttyblock_@Mar 19 2008, 01:14 PM~10205365
> *Do you know who owns this root beer joint?
> *


Japs


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 19 2008, 10:48 AM~10205592
> *Japs
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Mar 19 2008, 01:36 PM~10205989
> *:tears:
> *


$$$ talks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 01:38 PM~10206016
> *$$$ talks
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 11:38 AM~10206016
> *$$$ talks
> *


WHAT$ YOUR PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Mar 19 2008, 01:52 PM~10206152
> *WHAT$ YOUR PRICE  :biggrin:
> *


try me :cheesy:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@May 31 2006, 03:56 PM~5528227
> *compton le cab from the 90's
> 
> 
> ...


this is bow down right ? before anthony hooked it up :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

tttt


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

X2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 02:05 PM~10206275
> *try me :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 20 2008, 01:31 PM~10215184
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:05 PM~10206275
> *try me :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 20 2008, 07:55 AM~10213845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 20 2008, 10:06 AM~10214983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 THE PICS CAN YOU POST MORE PICS OF THIS ONE.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:05 PM~10206275
> *try me :cheesy:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here iz a Lecb. Im doin on MS paint!! ima put all these pics togetha and vake a 20 or 30 sec. vid on tha top goin up and down n the car hiitin switches!!..... Well um i dont know wut kolor to do it so give me some ideas!... Its in primer rite now!lol



































[/quote]


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 23 2008, 01:34 PM~10235636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne feel like im in the 1980s when im around that car thats how on point it is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 14 2008, 12:11 AM~10165087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this look better than before!!!!!!!!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 27 2008, 05:50 PM~10271766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE COLOR COMBINATION IS SICK :thumbsup: THE CAR OVERALL IS SICK!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 7 2008, 01:16 AM~10110739
> *wHAT DOES IT NEED? IS IT RUNNING?
> *


Runs and drives good. Needs top put on and bumper fillers. As you can see faded paint and the interior is cracked/weathered. Price drop, now 6k


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 27 2008, 08:30 PM~10272707
> *Runs and drives good. Needs top put on and bumper fillers. As you can see faded paint and the interior is cracked/weathered. Price drop, now 6k
> 
> 
> ...



good price


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 27 2008, 09:31 PM~10272075
> *THE COLOR COMBINATION IS SICK :thumbsup: THE CAR OVERALL IS SICK!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 25 2008, 08:39 PM~10256040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammm LEFTY hooked this up!!! goodshyt .. those who dont know lefty os OG ABELS lil bro...

:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

t t t


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 30 2008, 01:08 PM~10290204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

WHERE CAN I FIND A GOOD TOP FOR MY 69


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> [/quote
> :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0








:0 :0 :0 








  :cheesy:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

You adding some white?  
Wsup w/ the rear pieces; any luck?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10351060
> *You adding some white?
> Wsup w/ the rear pieces; any luck?
> *


Its oatmeal and not for my 82  

sorry been outta town for almost two weeks, no luck....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2008, 10:26 AM~10240978
> *mayne feel like im in the 1980s when im around that car thats how on point it is!!!!!!!!!!!
> *











:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 6 2008, 11:46 PM~10351702
> *:worship:
> *


:worship:







:worship:


:biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2008, 09:03 PM~10351235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM IM JEALOUS :uh: :angry: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes it's mine. 78 Lac, 24000 original miles...........

For all you who say 78's and 79's suck.............. Get your weight up, not your hate up.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2008, 08:42 PM~10351046
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THIS YOUR WORK BRIAN ?? *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 9 2008, 06:04 PM~10377002
> *Yes it's mine. 78 Lac, 24000 original miles...........
> 
> For all you who say 78's and 79's suck.............. Get your weight up, not your hate up.
> *


 :0


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

CLEAN


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 9 2008, 07:04 PM~10377002
> *Yes it's mine. 78 Lac, 24000 original miles...........
> 
> For all you who say 78's and 79's suck.............. Get your weight up, not your hate up.
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! ANYMORE PICS ?? *


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 02:27 AM~9770333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



some sick pics :biggrin:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 9 2008, 07:04 PM~10377002
> *Yes it's mine. 78 Lac, 24000 original miles...........
> 
> For all you who say 78's and 79's suck.............. Get your weight up, not your hate up.
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

78 on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...3QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 9 2008, 09:04 PM~10377002
> *Yes it's mine. 78 Lac, 24000 original miles...........
> 
> For all you who say 78's and 79's suck.............. Get your weight up, not your hate up.
> ...


they dont suck one bit, its just 80's are better :biggrin: 

nice find!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 12 2008, 07:53 PM~10400880
> *78 on Ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...3QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :0


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

SAN BERNARDINO TODAY COOL SHOW NICE DAY


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 13 2008, 08:09 PM~10406953
> *SAN BERNARDINO TODAY COOL SHOW NICE DAY
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> SAN BERNARDINO TODAY COOL SHOW NICE DAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

AND GOOD NIGHT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL

Haterz


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 14 2008, 08:13 PM~10417855
> *I have a Le Cab hood ornament, glove box script, quarter scripts, as well as an original Le Cabriolet brochure.
> 
> So we dont waste each others time price is 700 bucks firm.
> ...


Any Paris Emblems?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 14 2008, 11:13 PM~10417855
> *I have a Le Cab hood ornament, glove box script, quarter scripts, as well as an original Le Cabriolet brochure.
> 
> So we dont waste each others time price is 700 bucks firm.
> ...


Holy crap that mean I got a few g's in emblems and brochers :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 10:36 AM~10420476
> *Holy crap that mean I got a few g's in emblems and brochers :cheesy:
> *


yep......... your filthy rich!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 15 2008, 11:03 AM~10420655
> *yep......... your filthy rich!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Call me tonight on ur brake homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 11:59 AM~10421008
> *Call me tonight on ur brake homie
> *


4 show


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone know, where to get a new top cylinder for a Lecab, mine is leaking, when the top is up. Brian?


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

650-588-8836 auto trader bay area edition


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 15 2008, 06:23 PM~10423670
> *Does anyone know, where to get a new top cylinder for a Lecab, mine is leaking, when the top is up. Brian?
> *


hydroelectric outta florida


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 11:10 AM~10428738
> *hydroelectric outta florida
> *


You got there website or #? Googled it, no luck.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 15 2008, 07:07 PM~10425458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 $20,000 :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IN THE PROCESS OF BEING BUILT CAN WAIT BUT DOIN IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 17 2008, 07:54 AM~10437288
> *IN THE PROCESS OF BEING BUILT CAN WAIT BUT DOIN IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 17 2008, 08:04 AM~10437347
> *:0
> *


thanx homie  :biggrin:


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 17 2008, 10:04 AM~10437347
> *:0
> *


Is this in miami?,if it is cant wait to see it hit the streets!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Apr 17 2008, 11:10 AM~10438602
> *Is this in miami?,if it is cant wait to see it hit the streets!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

I know that bitch is gonna be bad,i had the choice of a lecab or a 61 vert,hard choices but i went with the 61.Either way couldnt go wrong!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 17 2008, 07:54 AM~10437288
> *IN THE PROCESS OF BEING BUILT CAN WAIT BUT DOIN IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Apr 17 2008, 11:16 AM~10438652
> *I know that bitch is gonna be bad,i had the choice of a lecab or a 61 vert,hard choices but i went with the 61.Either way couldnt go wrong!!!
> *



I'll Take a LeCab over anything even a 49 Chevy Suburban ,39 4dr Chevy Master Deluxe ;]


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 17 2008, 12:23 PM~10439176
> *I'll Take  a LeCab over anything even a 49 Chevy Suburban ,39 4dr Chevy Master Deluxe ;]
> *


X2 TO EXPENSIVE AND HARD 2 FIND :angry:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 17 2008, 12:23 PM~10439176
> *I'll Take  a LeCab over anything even a 49 Chevy Suburban ,39 4dr Chevy Master Deluxe ;]
> *


X2 TO EXPENSIVE AND HARD 2 FIND :angry:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Apr 17 2008, 11:16 AM~10438652
> *I know that bitch is gonna be bad,i had the choice of a lecab or a 61 vert,hard choices but i went with the 61.Either way couldnt go wrong!!!
> *


MY BROTHER STEVE AND I ARE DOING IT UP THANX FOR THE LOVE HOMIE
I WOULDNT BE ABLE TO HANDLE A LOT OF IT WITHOUT HIS HELP! AND OTHER HOMIES WHO CAME THREW WITH THOSE LIL EXTRAS YOU ALL KNOW WHO YOU ARE 2 MANY NAMES TO LIST!!


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

:nicoderm: NOW THATS A BAD ASS CADILACS COLLECTORS IDEM,SO TAKE CARE OF THEM ,KOOL TO SEE SO MANY PICTURES OF THEM .


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice...........wish I had a Vert!


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 17 2008, 10:47 PM~10443831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does Anthony Fuentes own these cars?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 17 2008, 04:24 PM~10439589
> *X2 TO EXPENSIVE AND HARD 2 FIND  :angry:
> *


thats the whole point, it costs to be different... :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 18 2008, 03:40 AM~10444658
> *thats the whole point, it costs to be different... :biggrin:
> *



x2..............


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 18 2008, 02:40 AM~10444658
> *thats the whole point, it costs to be different... :biggrin:
> *


U GOT THAT RIGHT :yessad:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 9 2008, 09:04 PM~10377002
> *Yes it's mine. 78 Lac, 24000 original miles...........
> 
> For all you who say 78's and 79's suck.............. Get your weight up, not your hate up.
> ...


nice, i wouldnt even cut it, just roll it just like you got it.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 17 2008, 09:54 AM~10437288
> *IN THE PROCESS OF BEING BUILT CAN WAIT BUT DOIN IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME
> 
> 
> ...


just restore it, and throw some wires on it


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 9 2008, 07:04 PM~10377002
> *NICE PARIS!!!!*


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 9 2008, 07:04 PM~10377002
> *Yes it's mine. 78 Lac, 24000 original miles...........
> 
> For all you who say 78's and 79's suck.............. Get your weight up, not your hate up.
> ...


IM NOT PULLIN ON YOU.IM A FAN OF THE 80S MODEL BUT SHIT TO BE REAL WITH YOU .THAT FUCKER IS TIGHT.PROPS HOMIE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 17 2008, 10:47 PM~10443831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 18 2008, 05:45 PM~10449414
> *
> *


 WOW !! A Le Cab and a 4 rag? Now that is the most beautiful garage I have ever seen..............

Props homie.

And thank you all for giving me props on my Paris.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IS THIS THESAME ONE? VERY NICE I LIKE HOW YOU ADDED THE FLEETWOOD ROCKERS


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

times two


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 21 2007, 11:37 AM~9501950
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE, IT AIN'T THE SAME ONE. :thumbsup:
> THIS IS MY HOMIE'S, AND PRESIDENT OF STYLISTICS CAR CLUB FROM THE LOS ANGELES CHAPTER. HERE IS A PICTURE OF HIS LAVENDAR LECAB FROM THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW.
> 
> ...


I M GLAD TO HAVE IT BACK AT HOME,I'LL TRY TO HAVE IT READY FOR THE
SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 18 2008, 06:49 PM~10449816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's ?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 17 2008, 09:47 PM~10443831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 18 2008, 12:47 AM~10443831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wish that was my garage. 1 time 4 the homie


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 17 2008, 10:48 PM~10444256
> *Does Anthony Fuentes own these cars?
> *


one of the japanese guys from SS.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 17 2008, 02:26 PM~10439599
> *X2 TO EXPENSIVE AND HARD 2 FIND  :angry:
> *


My ass.....is 6k too expensive??? Come and get it!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 19 2008, 09:03 PM~10456640
> *My ass.....is 6k too expensive??? Come and get it!
> 
> 
> ...


BRING IT 2 CALI AND U WILL GET SEVEN uffin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 18 2008, 03:47 PM~10448662
> *just restore it, and throw some wires on it
> *


that is the plan keeping og with all the lil extras but as clean as i can possibly get it!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 18 2008, 12:47 AM~10443831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

THIS TOPIC NEEDS PICS :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 22 2008, 10:00 PM~10479842
> *THIS TOPIC NEEDS PICS :0
> 
> 
> ...


this is that homemade one right? not a real lecab :dunno:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 22 2008, 08:05 PM~10479888
> *this is that homemade one right?  not a real lecab :dunno:
> *


Yup, it was in lowrider a while back!!!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 22 2008, 07:05 PM~10479888
> *this is that homemade one right?  not a real lecab :dunno:
> *


WOW FOOLED ME GREAT WORK :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 23 2008, 06:55 PM~10487056
> *WOW FOOLED ME GREAT WORK  :0
> *


u need to see it with the top up, ull retract your comment


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2008, 04:10 PM~10487156
> *u need to see it with the top up, ull retract your comment
> *



Quit hating, it made Lowrider Mag.

How many people can say their car was in LRM?

Besides, Detroit is new to this Lowriding thing, so sit back and play your part son.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 28 2008, 05:01 PM~10276880
> *dammm LEFTY hooked this up!!!  goodshyt .. those who dont know lefty os OG ABELS lil bro...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 23 2008, 04:28 PM~10487294
> *Quit hating, it made Lowrider Mag.
> 
> How many people can say their car was in LRM?
> ...


  well said


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 23 2008, 04:28 PM~10487294
> *Quit hating, it made Lowrider Mag.
> 
> How many people can say their car was in LRM?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

WOW


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the car looks nice but there are some things he could have done better. Like updating the dash and interior. But thats just my 2 cents.  No hating here!
























And cut off that door pillar!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

W OOOW


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 24 2008, 02:33 AM~10491336
> *I think the car looks nice but there are some things he could have done better. Like updating the dash and interior. But thats just my 2 cents.   No hating here!
> 
> 
> ...


The door pillars gotta go.


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 24 2008, 02:33 AM~10491336
> *I think the car looks nice but there are some things he could have done better. Like updating the dash and interior. But thats just my 2 cents.   No hating here!
> 
> 
> ...


GOT THIRD PLACE SEMI CUSTOM AT SAN BERNARDINO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

Who did the conversion? Was it done Local or???


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 23 2008, 07:28 PM~10487294
> *Quit hating, it made Lowrider Mag.
> 
> How many people can say their car was in LRM?
> ...


NEW? :roflmao: you need to get out more often son, and i wasnt haten.....just staten


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 25 2008, 02:39 AM~10500024
> *NEW?   :roflmao: you need to get out more often son, and i wasnt haten.....just staten
> *


Yes NEW. As in NEW to Lowriding compared to let's say, Southern California.

The word is an adjective, sometimes an adverb, or sometimes used as a noun-adjective. 

Meaning:

1. Of recent origin, production, purchase, etc.; having but lately come or been brought into being. 
2. Of a kind now existing or appearing for the first time. 
3. Having but lately or but now come into knowledge. 
4. Unfamiliar or strange. 
5. Having but lately come to a place, position, status, etc. 
6. Unaccustomed. 

I think the above definitions clearly reflect my point about Detroit being NEW.

Besides the owner did the conversion himself. You should give dude props.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 25 2008, 07:47 PM~10505423
> *Yes NEW.  As in NEW to Lowriding compared to let's say, Southern California.
> 
> The word is an adjective, sometimes an adverb, or sometimes used as a noun-adjective.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

The door pillar is there to hold the window, and you can barely tell its there, unless the door is open


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 25 2008, 07:47 PM~10505423
> *Yes NEW.  As in NEW to Lowriding compared to let's say, Southern California.
> 
> The word is an adjective, sometimes an adverb, or sometimes used as a noun-adjective.
> ...


 If the owner did the conversion himself, That`s Tight! If U can`t find a LeCab F**K it .....Make One! .....Nice Job!!!!!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 27 2008, 01:36 PM~10514888
> *The door pillar is there to hold the window, and you can barely tell its there, unless the door is open
> *


thats where the window regulators without frames come in almost any gm rag :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 27 2008, 05:15 PM~10516320
> *thats where the window regulators  without frames come in almost any gm rag :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Apr 28 2008, 10:44 PM~10527506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a lecab but still tight


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Apr 28 2008, 08:44 PM~10527506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this a conversion??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Apr 25 2008, 10:47 PM~10505423
> *Yes NEW.  As in NEW to Lowriding compared to let's say, Southern California.
> 
> The word is an adjective, sometimes an adverb, or sometimes used as a noun-adjective.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Apr 28 2008, 08:44 PM~10527506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 30 2008, 03:58 PM~10544345
> *ANYMORE PICS :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 02:40 AM~10548922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favs, :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 1 2008, 07:20 AM~10549585
> *one of my favs,  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mine too :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Apr 28 2008, 08:44 PM~10527506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKES THIS CADDY ANY MORE PICS GORGEOUS!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT NEED MORE MOTIVATION TILL I FIND MINE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 2 2008, 08:05 PM~10563952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CAR BEAUTIFUL :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@May 3 2008, 03:51 PM~10567890
> *BAD ASS CAR BEAUTIFUL :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OOPS MY BAD THOUGHT OF SOMETHING WHILE TYPING IS IT FOR SALE LOOKS LIKE IT IS OR IS IT A CAR SHOW. IS THIS THE ONE FROM FLORIDA NICE CAR


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 27 2008, 07:15 PM~10516320
> *thats where the window regulators  without frames come in almost any gm rag :biggrin:
> *


 Or Gbody


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 5 2008, 12:09 AM~10576170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when I took my ride to the midwest showdown in 04  forgot all about that pic :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

GARBAGE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SERVER!!!!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 4 2008, 10:09 PM~10576170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@May 3 2008, 02:54 PM~10567900
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: OOPS MY BAD THOUGHT OF SOMETHING WHILE TYPING IS IT FOR SALE LOOKS LIKE IT IS OR IS IT A CAR SHOW. IS THIS THE ONE FROM FLORIDA NICE CAR
> *


LOOKS LIKE POMONA SWAPMEET


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@May 5 2008, 04:52 PM~10581078
> *LOOKS LIKE POMONA SWAPMEET
> *


yup


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@May 5 2008, 02:52 PM~10581078
> *LOOKS LIKE POMONA SWAPMEET
> *


RECENTLY OR OLD PIC?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@May 5 2008, 05:41 PM~10581415
> *RECENTLY OR OLD PIC?
> *


I wanna say 3 years old


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 03:43 PM~10581432
> *I wanna say 3 years old
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 12:24 AM~10576297
> *when I took my ride to the midwest showdown in 04  forgot all about that pic :cheesy:
> *


Clean Lac. :0


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 24 2008, 02:33 AM~10491336
> *I think the car looks nice but there are some things he could have done better. Like updating the dash and interior. But thats just my 2 cents.   No hating here!
> 
> 
> ...


all you hatters need to quit.


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@May 5 2008, 05:19 PM~10582623
> *all you hatters need to quit.
> *


No hating here! Im just jealous :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 4 2008, 10:09 PM~10576170
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oooooowwwweeeeeee thats nice.


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 29 2008, 09:05 AM~10529250
> *was this a conversion??
> *


looks like a newport conversion


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@May 5 2008, 09:19 PM~10582623
> *all you hatters need to quit.
> *


just wondering, but why when someone states an opinion there hateing?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[ any one find what issue of lrm is black pearl ????? lecab


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[ any one find what issue of lrm is black pearl ????? lecab


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2008, 11:58 AM~10608582
> *just wondering, but why when someone states an opinion there hateing?
> *


Ask your friends to explain to you why it's hating. A real friend will put you up on it.
:buttkick:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@May 11 2008, 01:31 PM~10628257
> *
> 
> Ask your friends to explain to you why it's hating. A real friend will put you up on it.
> ...


i dont need anyone to tell me when and when not to speak an opinion, besides i have no friends :tears:... TTT for the LE CABs


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 10 2008, 09:10 PM~10625437
> *[ any one find what issue of lrm is black  pearl ????? lecab
> *


i have the centerfold hanging up. i can tell you when i get home.


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2008, 12:58 PM~10608582
> *just wondering, but why when someone states an opinion there hateing?
> *


im not saying that what was said was or wasnt hating. it depends on how someone wants to take it. theres people that no matter how good a car looks or whatever the case may be, they always have something negative to say. thats hating. having an opinion, or a fact that doesnt sit well with the recipient, isnt hating. 

also when your friends dont tell you the truth and just tell you "good job," even though they should tell you to redo something, thats hating. 

so i dont know whose the hater her.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali4ya_@May 11 2008, 04:05 PM~10629017
> *im not saying that what was said was or wasnt hating. it depends on how someone wants to take it. theres people that no matter how good a car looks or whatever the case may be, they always have something negative to say. thats hating. having an opinion, or a fact that doesnt sit well with the recipient, isnt hating.
> 
> also when your friends dont tell you the truth and just tell you "good job," even though they should tell you to redo something, thats hating.
> ...


look , i think the car looks good and yes he did a good job, but come on with the top up....you (not implying anyone directly) cannnot tell me it looks good, thats all.


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 11 2008, 01:22 PM~10629086
> *look , i think the car looks good and yes he did a good job, but come on with the top up....you (not implying anyone directly) cannnot tell me it looks good, thats all.
> *



LOL, you guys are funny.

The car made LRM. Nuff said.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@May 11 2008, 05:03 PM~10629403
> *
> LOL, you guys are funny.
> 
> ...


big props on that thats cool, but LRM is a garbage magzine


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 11 2008, 02:22 PM~10629086
> *look , i think the car looks good and yes he did a good job, but come on with the top up....you (not implying anyone directly) cannnot tell me it looks good, thats all.
> *


you asking my opinion?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

well ill tell it anyways. i like the car. i think the post shouldnt be there, but it doesnt bug me too much.
the only thing that bugs the shit out of me and this is my opinion. the interior i feel it should be redone. 
they did a good job on the conversion, theres some stuff i would have done different but it looks good. he pulled it off, not many can. his car made the mag and i give him props. but i think i would have held off a little and redida few things before letting my car be featured.
but then again thats just me opinion, im not hating.


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to see your car six1rag. I bet it is nice. Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali4ya_@May 11 2008, 01:24 PM~10629517
> *well ill tell it anyways. i like the car. i think the post shouldnt be there, but it doesnt bug me too much.
> the only thing that bugs the shit out of me and this is my opinion. the interior i feel it should be redone.
> they did a good job on the conversion, theres some stuff i would have done different but it looks good. he pulled it off, not many can. his car made the mag and i give him props. but i think i would have held off a little and redida few things before letting my car be featured.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@May 11 2008, 07:28 PM~10630219
> *I would love to see your car six1rag. I bet it is nice. Do you have any pictures of it?
> *


i dont have a car, im just frontin  , look this got taken way outta context


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@May 11 2008, 12:39 PM~10628889
> *i have the centerfold hanging up.  i can tell you when i get home.
> *


 cool! do that for me homie i got the magazine but not sure moth & whats on the cover


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali4ya_@May 11 2008, 03:05 PM~10629017
> *im not saying that what was said was or wasnt hating. it depends on how someone wants to take it. theres people that no matter how good a car looks or whatever the case may be, they always have something negative to say. thats hating. having an opinion, or a fact that doesnt sit well with the recipient, isnt hating.
> 
> also when your friends dont tell you the truth and just tell you "good job," even though they should tell you to redo something, thats hating.
> ...


Agree!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2008, 11:56 PM~10631937
> *Agree!!!!!!!!!
> *


110%


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> well ill tell it anyways. i like the car. i think the post shouldnt be there, but it doesnt bug me too much.
> the only thing that bugs the shit out of me and this is my opinion. the interior i feel it should be redone.
> they did a good job on the conversion, theres some stuff i would have done different but it looks good. he pulled it off, not many can. his car made the mag and i give him props. but i think i would have held off a little and redida few things before letting my car be featured.
> but then again thats just me opinion, im not hating.
> ...


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> > well ill tell it anyways. i like the car. i think the post shouldnt be there, but it doesnt bug me too much.
> > the only thing that bugs the shit out of me and this is my opinion. the interior i feel it should be redone.
> > they did a good job on the conversion, theres some stuff i would have done different but it looks good. he pulled it off, not many can. his car made the mag and i give him props. but i think i would have held off a little and redida few things before letting my car be featured.
> > but then again thats just me opinion, im not hating.
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

2 Much Hating in here :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Wanted to try something and it came out better than I thought so I had to do it to the Lecab :cheesy:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 06:47 AM~10633240
> *
> Wanted to try something and it came out better than I thought so I had to do it to the Lecab :cheesy:
> *


  Now make me a set :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 12 2008, 05:54 AM~10633253
> *  Now make me a set :biggrin:
> *


Its a pain in the ass..... lol, Need to do the passenger side on my car 1st :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 12 2008, 01:53 AM~10632673
> *2 Much Hating in here :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 03:47 AM~10633240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 06:59 AM~10633259
> *Its a pain in the ass..... lol, Need to do the passenger side on my car 1st :biggrin:
> *


Well, once they come in production, put me 1st on the list :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 12 2008, 02:09 PM~10636042
> *Well, once they come in production, put me 1st on the list :biggrin:
> *


you got it :cheesy:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 11 2008, 10:53 PM~10632673
> *2 Much Hating in here :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 11 2008, 09:51 PM~10631447
> *cool! do that  for me  homie i  got the  magazine but  not  sure moth & whats on the cover
> *


November 2003 bro.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 13 2008, 11:49 PM~10650434
> *
> *


post pics not smilies :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 03:47 AM~10633240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


howd you do that?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 14 2008, 01:38 AM~10651199
> *howd you do that?
> *


with led's


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 05:47 AM~10633240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+May 12 2008, 12:09 PM~10636042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YEA AND ME TO, ALONG WITH MY OTHER PARTS !! *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 15 2008, 07:35 PM~10664903
> *YEA AND ME TO, ALONG WITH MY OTHER PARTS !!
> *


I havent forgot


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 08:19 PM~10666251
> *I havent forgot
> *


 :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

what years were og lecabs...like from the 78-85 models...just curious???


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 16 2008, 12:06 AM~10666634
> *what years were og lecabs...like from the 78-85 models...just curious???
> *


78-82


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 15 2008, 11:07 PM~10666640
> *78-82
> *


thanks... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 15 2008, 09:09 PM~10666660
> *thanks... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


1978-1982

The Le Cab was built by Hess and Eisenhardt.

The Paris was built by American Coachworks.

Now for the real enthuisiasts, why did Cadillac have two companies build the convertibles?

Which one is structually built better?

Which one is more popular and sought after?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@May 16 2008, 12:30 AM~10666832
> *1978-1982
> 
> 
> ...


H&E


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 16 2008, 12:52 AM~10667095
> *H&E
> *


Without a doubt :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 15 2008, 10:05 PM~10667234
> *Without a doubt  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 15 2008, 09:05 PM~10667234
> *Without a doubt  :biggrin:
> *


CAN A ROOKIE KNOW WHY THE HESS & EISENHARDT ARE PREFFERED


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@May 15 2008, 09:30 PM~10666832
> *1978-1982
> 
> The Le Cab was built by Hess and Eisenhardt.
> ...


and there was no 80's paris'

80s cadis are more popular than 77-79s.

so thats probably got a little to do with why le cabs are more popular than paris'

i think the le cabs body lines are nicer, and i like the way to top sits and looks. cant say it was the quality, cuz both are shitty. imo


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 12 2008, 04:47 AM~10633240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hater















:biggrin: Just fukn with ya Coast.  Any updates on your boys conversion? That has been one hell of a project!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 16 2008, 06:19 PM~10672915
> *:worship: Have been coming up with ideas for my mirrors and taillights...shits not easy. Yours came out perfect :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 11:40 PM~10548922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

To the top


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 11:40 PM~10548922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@May 15 2008, 09:30 PM~10666832
> *1978-1982
> 
> The Le Cab was built by Hess and Eisenhardt.
> ...



what type of reinforcements would these companies use on a car ???, i know it aint as simple as chopping off the top & making quarter glass

like did they do framework , how would they keep the body from splitting?


----------



## cadlinc (Feb 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 21 2008, 12:59 AM~10701789
> *what type of reinforcements would these companies use on a car ???, i know it aint as simple as chopping off the top & making quarter glass
> 
> like did they do framework , how would they keep the body from splitting?
> *


hess frame re-enforcement :0 










back side re-enforcement


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:0 KNOWLEDGE IS POWER :0


> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 21 2008, 02:49 PM~10705943
> *hess frame re-enforcement  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 24 2008, 01:05 AM~10725842
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 24 2008, 01:05 AM~10725842
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


car belongs down south


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

yep,not rusting away


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 23 2008, 11:05 PM~10725842
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FOR SALE? :0 





















A ITS WORTH A TRY CANT BLAME ME FOR TRYING :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@May 24 2008, 06:37 PM~10729355
> *:0 FOR SALE? :0
> A ITS WORTH A TRY CANT BLAME ME FOR TRYING :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2008, 12:53 AM~10726369
> *car belongs down south
> *


 :yes: :banghead:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 25 2008, 03:23 AM~10732063
> *:yes:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411487


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@May 25 2008, 10:44 PM~10736805
> *Where is that LeCab at!! Is it for sale?
> *


 :dunno: :no: :nono:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@May 25 2008, 09:44 PM~10736805
> *Where is that LeCab at!! Is it for sale?
> *


LONG STORY.........& SORRY TO SAY..... IT'S NOT


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 24 2008, 01:05 AM~10725842
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


is that the 81 in vancouver? :0


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc+May 25 2008, 10:44 PM~10736805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOPS WHAT HAVE I STARTED :biggrin:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 27 2008, 06:51 AM~10744750
> *is that the 81 in vancouver?  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 21 2008, 12:59 AM~10701789
> *what type of reinforcements would these companies use on a car ???, i know it aint as simple as chopping off the top & making quarter glass
> 
> like did they do framework , how would they keep the body from splitting?
> *


some more re-enforcements they used:

- steel plate welded inside rear 1/4 (behind quarter glass)
- cut/relocated rear 1/4 braces in trunk
- extra piece welded to upper deck in trunk (for trunk shock)
- upper door hinge welded to door pillar along top edge


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 27 2008, 04:39 PM~10747520
> *some more re-enforcements they used:
> 
> - steel plate welded inside rear 1/4  (behind quarter glass)
> ...


not on mine :0


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

& mine


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 29 2008, 12:02 AM~10759002
> *& mine
> *


& MINE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I'll take a pic - its def a Hess weld  :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 27 2008, 05:58 PM~10748815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM AM I THE ONLY ONE WITH OUT A LE CAB :yessad:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> > well ill tell it anyways. i like the car. i think the post shouldnt be there, but it doesnt bug me too much.
> > the only thing that bugs the shit out of me and this is my opinion. the interior i feel it should be redone.
> > they did a good job on the conversion, theres some stuff i would have done different but it looks good. he pulled it off, not many can. his car made the mag and i give him props. but i think i would have held off a little and redida few things before letting my car be featured.
> > but then again thats just me opinion, im not hating.
> ...


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

im not saying that it wasnt alot of work. i give him props for doing it and following thru. but you cant say that pillar shouldnt be there. but thats besides the point. it looks good.
now lets pretend it was a hard top... that interior doesnt cut it. thats the only thing i think is putting a damper on his car. everything else is what no one else has the balls to do. thats all im saying. the interior has nothing to do with the hours and craftmaship put into the car. 
im not hating on him for the conversion. i just think he should get his money back from the upholsterer.


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

THIS TOPIC NEEDS PICS TO RELEIVE THE TENSION IN THE FORUM :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

AAAAAAggggg


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2008, 10:21 PM~10784714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2008, 10:21 PM~10784714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think this one is from Nor Cal???


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2008, 10:21 PM~10784714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT LOOKS CHOPPED :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

yes


----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)

ill give somebody evathang i own, my left arm and my right nut fo an 80s lecab....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Jun 4 2008, 02:02 PM~10797103
> *ill give somebody evathang i own, my left arm and my right nut fo an 80s lecab....
> *


if im ever in need of a arm or nutt Ill keep you in mind :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

my Lecab on the strip in vegas 04. you can see my top latch :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:41 PM~10798683
> *my Lecab on the strip in vegas 04. you can see my top latch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good pic.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

NOTA REAL LECAB BUT ITS SOMETHIN.........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 01:30 AM~10802315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did he ever sell this 80?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:41 PM~10798683
> *my Lecab on the strip in vegas 04. you can see my top latch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the mini van. Waiting for you to get out and go in the hotel!!! :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 4 2008, 11:44 PM~10802805
> *I was in the mini van. Waiting for you to get out and go in the hotel!!!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Jun 5 2008, 04:45 PM~10806496
> *Where can I get my hands on one of these LeCabriolets! Does anybody have one for sale? Damn! I need one of those!!!!!
> *


Good Luck, be prepared to break bread


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 04:41 PM~10798683
> *my Lecab on the strip in vegas 04. you can see my top latch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the almost exactly looks like a scene in the video for the dreams "falsetto".


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 4 2008, 10:30 PM~10802315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID HE ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yes that 80 was sold i hear u will all be seeing it VERY soon


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@May 31 2008, 09:37 AM~10777463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 01:21 AM~10802239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 12:30 AM~10802315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wish i had the extra cash at the time, that car was and hour and half from house.........


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love this car TTT


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

not a real lecab, but its close!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 8 2008, 12:50 AM~10821425
> *not a real lecab, but its close!!
> 
> 
> ...


i think you have more werk and thawt into urs then H&E had when they slapped theres together....much respect to you homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

for sale 8000 o mejor oferta real lecab one owner everything works in miami


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 8 2008, 01:57 AM~10822154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 6 2008, 05:37 PM~10814575
> *what a waste
> *


waste of???


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 7 2008, 09:50 PM~10821425
> *not a real lecab, but its close!!
> 
> 
> ...


Had not followed the build for a while, looks badass!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jun 8 2008, 11:49 AM~10823441
> *Had not followed the build for a while, looks badass!!
> *


 yea bro big ups!! you did that!!!!!!!!! i didnt like the cut 1st but i feel you know ! why you didnt want the lecab body lines the way the tops made look like a hard top i like! cant wait till you do a big body or a ss imp


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 8 2008, 01:57 AM~10822154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey that lecab looks like the one that had the engine & dash fire, the fixed it instead of parts?? :around:


----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

dash fire and engine fire can you explain this one 2 me is it an 80s model or what.


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 8 2008, 01:31 PM~10823679
> *hey that lecab  looks like  the one that had the  engine &  dash  fire, the  fixed it instead of parts?? :around:
> *


No..I have that car,all of the transplantable parts have been grafted onto a 81.Not wanting to give out too much info.Just found a new top for the rack about a month ago.Deal was so good I bought 2 of them.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 8 2008, 12:31 PM~10823679
> *hey that lecab  looks like  the one that had the  engine &  dash  fire, the  fixed it instead of parts?? :around:
> *


the only fire thats been close to this vert is the bar-b-q on sundays cookin some carne asada..


ive been getting alot of messages regarding this car its a 79 original motor,mileage,interior,power everything and only needs one latch in this pic it was freshly tooken out of my buddies storage and i currently drive it to the miami hangout every week..

8 thousand takes it


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jun 8 2008, 01:28 PM~10823983
> *No..I have that car,all of the transplantable parts have been grafted onto a 81.Not wanting to give out too much info.Just found a new top for the rack about a month ago.Deal was so good I bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> ...


 hey whats up there you are ....... long time no see ..............................that looked like your car right in color? & i hear ya homie good luck with the build............ im on the same page pm me


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 8 2008, 03:12 PM~10824333
> *the only fire thats been close to this vert is the bar-b-q on sundays cookin some carne asada..
> ive been getting alot of messages regarding this car its a 79 original motor,mileage,interior,power everything and only needs one latch in this pic it was freshly tooken out of my buddies storage and i currently drive it to the miami hangout every week..
> 
> ...


 good luck with the latch hope you have the piece that broke off the latch, & a good pot metsl or cast iron welder.................. i had that same problem the top wasnt stretched & to tight & snapped the latch so know all about & theres none no where to be found..........


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 8 2008, 01:29 PM~10823664
> *yea  bro big  ups!!  you  did  that!!!!!!!!! i didnt like  the cut  1st  but  i feel you know ! why  you didnt  want the lecab body lines the way the  tops  made look  like a hard  top i like!  cant wait till you  do a  big  body or a  ss imp
> *


 :biggrin: Lincoln next!!!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jun 8 2008, 01:28 PM~10823983
> *No..I have that car,all of the transplantable parts have been grafted onto a 81.Not wanting to give out too much info.Just found a new top for the rack about a month ago.Deal was so good I bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: Whats up, carnal?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElPistiador_@Apr 23 2008, 10:02 AM~10484687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its a 2 door,lac,and vert,........plus decals say lecab so i think its good enuff to post :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

>


[/quote]
what up spank....lovin the car


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jun 8 2008, 10:26 PM~10826886
> *:wave: Whats up, carnal?
> *


Sup Tury, stay busy on the LeCabs,One for me and one for an overseas buyer


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

>


[/quote]
*LOOKING GOOD !! JUST NOTICED THE REAR DISC BRAKES *. :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2008, 01:32 AM~10821594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Southside, I think?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 9 2008, 09:57 PM~10835290
> *Southside, I think?
> *


I think its Indios?!?!? :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt







:roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 10 2008, 10:58 AM~10838098
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


Damn for a sec I thought it was 90'd out!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 12:34 AM~10802352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 10:34 PM~10802352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  so sickkkk


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 12 2008, 12:10 AM~10852011
> * so sickkkk
> *


just a bit sicker :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2008, 07:15 AM~10853470
> *just a bit sicker :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 How about a pic of it three-wheelin'....


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2008, 07:15 AM~10853470
> *just a bit sicker :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 12:34 AM~10802352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn, ride is so clean, Brian id probably fuck a fat bitch for ya if you'd make me a set of panels, she cant have red hair with freckles tho :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 14 2008, 08:54 AM~10868529
> *god damn, ride is so clean, Brian id probably fuck a fat bitch for ya if you'd make me a set of panels, she cant have red hair with freckles tho  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 14 2008, 08:54 AM~10868529
> *god damn, ride is so clean, Brian id probably fuck a fat bitch for ya if you'd make me a set of panels, she cant have red hair with freckles tho  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I did fuck a fat girl!
:0 





























In his Le Cab!!! :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

LeCab's???????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Jun 14 2008, 10:54 AM~10868529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn: :happysad:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Jun 14 2008, 12:00 PM~10868722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


skeet, skeet, skeet, over brians lecab seat, seat, seat....

:cheesy:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 14 2008, 02:10 PM~10869820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE OF THE GREEN ONE


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Just this one.


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/720860277.html :dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 8 2008, 01:57 AM~10822154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE INFO ????


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jun 15 2008, 07:25 PM~10875010
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/720860277.html  :dunno:
> *


Thats sweet :uh:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

look what i found :0 :biggrin: 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/720786543.html


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 15 2008, 06:17 PM~10875230
> *look what i found :0  :biggrin:
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/720786543.html
> *


is this a real lecab? :uh:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

naw is just a chop top, the guy said they were gonna make it a fully working top but something happened to the guy that was gonna do it so there selling it


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 15 2008, 06:23 PM~10875266
> *naw is just a chop top, the guy said they were gonna make it a fully working top but something happened to the guy that was gonna do it so there selling it
> *


I'm looking for ones these caddys, and im willing to pay a big price for a stock or thats is done up already


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jun 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10875287
> *I'm looking for ones these caddys, and im willing to pay a big price for a stock or thats is done up already
> *


 :0 How much?


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jun 15 2008, 05:29 PM~10875287
> *I'm looking for ones these caddys, and im willing to pay a big price for a stock or thats is done up already
> *


U WILL GET ONE FAST IF YOUR WILLING TO SPEND ALOT GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 15 2008, 06:58 PM~10875441
> *:0  How much?
> *


17,000-20,000 for one that done up right, and 4,000-8,000 for a stock one


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jun 15 2008, 09:04 PM~10875475
> *17,000-20,000 for one that done up right, and 4,000-8,000 for a stock one
> *


Your gonna need a lot more than that, I spent 20k on my 82 stock  before shipping, GL


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR+Jun 15 2008, 06:03 PM~10875469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE THAT BACK :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 15 2008, 06:05 PM~10875485
> *Your gonna need a lot more than that, I spent 20k on my 82 stock  before shipping, GL
> *


:0 VERY NICE CAR


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 15 2008, 06:05 PM~10875485
> *Your gonna need a lot more than that, I spent 20k on my 82 stock  before shipping, GL
> *


X2


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jun 15 2008, 06:04 PM~10875475
> *17,000-20,000 for one that done up right, and 4,000-8,000 for a stock one
> *


that will get you a HT


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 15 2008, 01:42 PM~10874373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This car is for sale, hit me up if you are serious.

50k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 15 2008, 08:30 PM~10875578
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jun 15 2008, 11:04 PM~10876133
> *This car is for sale, hit me up if you are serious.
> 
> 50k
> *


  Good Deal


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jun 15 2008, 05:21 PM~10875259
> *is this a real lecab? :uh:
> *


did anyone save the seattle craigslist link the author deleted it what was it ?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 15 2008, 05:17 PM~10875230
> *look what i found :0  :biggrin:
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/720786543.html
> *


is right here man


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ah shit he delete it i guess :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 15 2008, 10:22 PM~10875878
> *that will get you a HT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac+Jun 14 2008, 02:10 PM~10869820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This ones form AZ, correct??

Any pics of the interior? It doesn't look like thier double pillows, (could be mistaking thou? :dunno: )


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jun 15 2008, 07:25 PM~10875010
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/720860277.html  :dunno:
> *


$14500?!?!? WTF there was one a few miles from my house for $3000 it was white on white......


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jun 15 2008, 08:04 PM~10876133
> *This car is for sale, hit me up if you are serious.
> 
> 50k
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

damn i luv this topic! :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 2 2008, 03:04 AM~9585339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here, Sell me your model :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

One beautiful ass ride.


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 16 2008, 06:35 PM~10883285
> *damn i luv this  topic! :biggrin:
> *


Me too!!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Jun 16 2008, 09:49 PM~10885395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Jun 17 2008, 08:43 AM~10886976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any side pics of this - wanna see how he did the fleetwood top trim at the cut


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 16 2008, 09:49 PM~10885395
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 17 2008, 07:54 PM~10891156
> *looking good :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 17 2008, 09:07 AM~10887694
> *any side pics of this - wanna see how he did the fleetwood top trim at the cut
> *



Closest one i could find. Looks like its cut along the body-line, not over it.


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Just throwing this out there......


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

IT NEEDS TO BE A TWO DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

yeah, that would be badass


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

78 Hess on Ebay :cheesy: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

85 Hess & Eisenhardt Eldog, use the top :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-El...sspagenameZWDVW :dunno:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ran up on this 79 lecab i been looking for for the last year,at the gas station this college chick was driving said it was her sister car white on red o.g clean with custom plates i snapped a pic with my work phone ill post soon


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10936682
> *85 Hess & Eisenhardt Eldog, use the top :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-El...sspagenameZWDVW  :dunno:
> *


Yea for a Gbody


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jun 24 2008, 07:26 AM~10939004
> *Yea for a Gbody
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 25 2008, 11:27 PM~10953755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very clean


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 24 2008, 07:15 AM~10938756
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 24 2008, 06:15 AM~10938756
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


They found a girl with a ass like the roof! Its gone!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 25 2008, 11:27 PM~10953755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 26 2008, 03:21 PM~10956616
> *They found a girl with a ass like the roof! Its gone!!!  :roflmao:
> *


Ha Haa :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 02:33 PM~10957638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK now that is a sick pic!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Jun 25 2008, 10:27 PM~10953755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWO SICK ASS RIDES!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 26 2008, 12:21 PM~10956616
> *They found a girl with a ass like the roof! Its gone!!!  :roflmao:
> *


i'd still hit it! :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 26 2008, 11:44 PM~10960875
> *i'd still hit it!  :dunno:
> *


me toooo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 26 2008, 02:21 PM~10956616
> *They found a girl with a ass like the roof! Its gone!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:41 PM~10960834
> *TWO SICK ASS RIDES!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 26 2008, 01:27 AM~10953755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was that pic taken when you were pullin into Supercuts


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 27 2008, 10:14 PM~10966851
> *was that pic taken when you were pullin into Supercuts
> *


No GOD :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 30 2008, 05:43 PM~10983959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU RIDING ON 13'S BRIAN ??*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10960939
> *me toooo :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'd still fall asleep in her ass cheeks, face down. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 30 2008, 08:17 PM~10984191
> *YOU RIDING ON 13'S BRIAN ??
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 30 2008, 06:20 PM~10984219
> *
> *


*I TAKE THAT AS A YES , LOOKS GOOD ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 30 2008, 08:43 PM~10984384
> *I TAKE THAT AS A YES , LOOKS GOOD !   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 29 2008, 07:20 PM~10975709
> *No GOD :biggrin:
> *


ok, whatever. el cheapo :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 09:54 PM~10984458
> *ok, whatever. el cheapo :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 30 2008, 06:43 PM~10983959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10984390
> *:biggrin:
> *


What kind of Grill you have?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 2 2008, 11:49 PM~11002310
> *What kind of Grill you have?
> *


the king of all grills ... I call it a hearse style grill, Brian and i have the same one as the undertakers but not engraved  :biggrin: 

i like your style grill also , both are the best lookin because they have a point in the center up top, i think theres like 6 different kinds of grills for the 80-90's rwd lacs


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 30 2008, 05:43 PM~10983959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S THE STICKER ON THE WINSHIELD FOR BRO ?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Brian i like the 13's man, glad you found dem spacers :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 12:54 AM~11002355
> *the king of all grills ... I call it a hearse style grill, Brian and i have the same one as the undertakers but not engraved   :biggrin:
> 
> i like your style grill also , both are the  best lookin because they have a point in the center up top, i think theres like 6 different kinds of grills for the 80-90's rwd lacs
> *


You know of any on the market? Anyone?? :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 3 2008, 12:59 AM~11002412
> *You know of any on the market? Anyone?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 2 2008, 09:59 PM~11002412
> *You know of any on the market? Anyone?? :biggrin:
> *










[/IMG]

Will be putting this one on Ebay soon. Freshly chromed & teeth were polished. Ready to slap on yo ride!  








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> [/IMG]
> 
> Will be putting this one on Ebay soon. Freshly chromed & teeth were polished. Ready to slap on yo ride!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if the rear quarter windows were made? Or did they use them from another car?? Or what could be used?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 2 2008, 11:59 PM~11002412
> *You know of any on the market? Anyone?? :biggrin:
> *


they are starting to show up here lately, im wondering if they are as rare as i hear, what are you gonna do with yours?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 6 2008, 12:36 PM~11021743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 6 2008, 02:34 PM~11022023
> *Does anyone know if the rear quarter windows were made? Or did they use them from another car?? Or what could be used?
> *


I think they were made, LOF or some shit, I tried to get one a long time ago for my 81, no luck.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 6 2008, 12:24 PM~11022267
> *I think they were made, LOF or some shit, I tried to get one a long time ago for my 81, no luck.
> *


Im looking for two rear quarter glasses! Anyone???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 2 2008, 09:54 PM~11002355
> *the king of all grills ... I call it a hearse style grill, Brian and i have the same one as the undertakers but not engraved   :biggrin:
> 
> i like your style grill also , both are the  best lookin because they have a point in the center up top, i think theres like 6 different kinds of grills for the 80-90's rwd lacs
> *


The one I had on my old lac back in 99-00 went all the way back to the hood on the header panel, anyone know the story on that?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

alright check it out heres the break down for different style grills of 80-92 caddies

houston slab style made by ASC its rounded smooth up top with no flat top edge unlike the alpha and comes to a point just like the alpha

(i had this for a lil bit), it goes all the way to the hood) this slab style is now chillin in houston where it belongs :biggrin: 





















same brand ASC but different width up top, this covers 1/4 of the header panel instead of going all the way to the hood, comes to a point in the center and its rounded smooth up top with no flat top edge like the Alpha




















Alpha style comes to a point in the center above the bars but is more squared off up top than the ASC grill










E&g mid height style grill the top of the bars are below headlight bezels and has a square spot in the center for the E&G badge




















E&g tall style grill, the bars are above the headlight bezels and has a square spot in the center for the E&G badge

























lincoln continental stlye grill for 80-92's, name of the brand unknown?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 06:49 PM~11031106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry billy boy but these were made by Wisco  from 1980-84


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11031281
> *sorry billy boy but these were made by Wisco  from 1980-84
> *


DAMN I JUST GOT OWNED BY BRIAN...... YOU BASTARD  :biggrin: 


If they look the same in the front and have the same bars then whats up with the sticker Adrian/Mr.lac found on the backside of the same style in this thread??? Im confused and curious, perhaps the slab style was a wisco and the ones like we have are a ASC or Wiscos?? 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11026523


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 07:23 PM~11031358
> *DAMN I JUST GOT OWNED BY BRIAN...... YOU BASTARD   :biggrin:
> If they look the same in the front and have the same bars then whats up with the sticker Adrian/Mr.lac found on the backside of the same style in this thread??? Im confused and curious, perhaps the slab style was a wisco and the ones like we have are a ASC or Wiscos??
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11026523
> *


Many moons ago i had one with a Wisco sticker on the inside :dunno: maybe they were bought out by ASC?  I also had a Wisco brochure with a pic on a limo but I have no idea what happened to it????


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 7 2008, 10:23 PM~11032492
> *Many moons ago i had one with a Wisco sticker on the inside :dunno: maybe they were bought out by ASC?  I also had a Wisco brochure with a pic on a limo but I have no idea what happened to it????
> *


Wisco (an American Sunroof Company).


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 7 2008, 09:23 PM~11032492
> *Many moons ago i had one with a Wisco sticker on the inside :dunno: maybe they were bought out by ASC?  I also had a Wisco brochure with a pic on a limo but I have no idea what happened to it????
> *


hmmmm, crazy, well im callin it a hearse grill i guess :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> > [/IMG]
> >
> > Will be putting this one on Ebay soon. Freshly chromed & teeth were polished. Ready to slap on yo ride!
> >
> ...


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 2 2008, 10:56 PM~11002378
> *WHAT'S THE STICKER ON THE WINSHIELD FOR BRO ?
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 7 2008, 04:13 PM~11031281
> *sorry billy boy but these were made by Wisco  from 1980-84
> *


I was miss inform many years ago too fellas but, I found out what they are call. They are call ROLLS ROYCE style grill for rwd cadillac made by ASC.  










Yes. This is one of the sticker I had found in the back of one of the grills I got re plated.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 6 2008, 09:36 AM~11021743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! These grills are RARE because they are not as comend as the E&g grills.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 7 2008, 01:27 PM~11029582
> *Im looking for two rear quarter glasses! Anyone???
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Jul 7 2008, 04:23 PM~11031358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's also another possibility.


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

The topic is Le Cabs

Not grills..............

But I got meat for all ya'lls grill

Bustin caps in the mix

rather be judged by twelve than carried by six.

Nicca !!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Lac-of-Respect, mafiacustoms*
:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jul 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11034554
> *The topic is Le Cabs
> 
> Not grills..............
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :barf: :loco:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 7 2008, 11:20 PM~11034745
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :barf:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jul 7 2008, 09:03 PM~11034554
> *The topic is Le Cabs
> 
> Not grills..............
> ...


too much shaw for marty :cheesy:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jul 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11034554
> *The topic is Le Cabs
> 
> Not grills..............
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

C-Walk..................87 Chevy Caprice (90'd out LeCab) *Coming Soon*


:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jul 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11034554
> *The topic is Le Cabs
> 
> Not grills..............
> ...


sorry lol good info though thanks fellas.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jul 8 2008, 10:14 AM~11037290
> *C-Walk..................87 Chevy Caprice (90'd out LeCab) *Coming Soon*
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jul 8 2008, 01:14 PM~11037290
> *C-Walk..................87 Chevy Caprice (90'd out LeCab) *Coming Soon*
> :0  :0  :0
> *


confused the fuck outta me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 8 2008, 11:35 AM~11037925
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Make a reasonable offer............


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 8 2008, 11:35 AM~11037925
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *



Any chance of a build-up topic on that? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Jul 8 2008, 12:03 AM~11034554
> *The topic is Le Cabs
> 
> Not grills..............
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jul 8 2008, 04:20 PM~11040195
> *Any chance of a build-up topic on that?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Not yet!!! :biggrin: Let get into the deep in first! When I start treading water pretty good I might start posting some build up pics!!!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

post them :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

At the time owned the car less than 3 weeks and added the grill, rear bumper and wheels :cheesy: back in April of 02


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

only had 24k miles on it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 10:53 PM~11060910
> *only had 24k miles on it
> *


baller :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 10 2008, 10:54 PM~11060914
> *baller :0
> *


 :|


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 10:55 PM~11060922
> *:|
> *


its true :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 10 2008, 10:56 PM~11060934
> *its true :0  :biggrin:
> *


I dont live on 1.2 acres with a 100 year old tree  




























:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 10:59 PM~11060954
> *I dont live on 1.2 acres with a 100 year old tree
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no but you do own a lecab , feel better :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11060966
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no  but you do own a lecab , feel better :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I think I might go with the acreage :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:03 PM~11060979
> *I think I might go with the acreage :biggrin:
> *


man o man, say did your friend find the right shit??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 10 2008, 11:06 PM~11061006
> *man o man, say did your friend find the right shit??
> *


no idea :dunno: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

anyone know if the body mount bushings from a 93-96 fleet would work for the 80-92, i know they both have the same frame, just curious, the dealers can only get me the heavy duty suspension bushings made for the optional stronger suspension package upgrade thru the years 93-96,shit isnt cheap either :uh: ?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 09:59 PM~11060954
> *I dont live on 1.2 acres with a 100 year old tree
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry billy but that was funny as hell


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 10 2008, 11:38 PM~11061267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sorry billy but that was funny as hell
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2008, 02:48 PM~11071644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes nice :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2008, 01:49 PM~11071652
> *shes nice :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

a lil drip drip on your grill brian :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

SLAB STYLE


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dem folks kno wut day doin


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 27 2008, 05:07 PM~10044436
> *80 paris!!  who  got  bigger pics of this  from  lifestyles cc.
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jul 14 2008, 05:56 PM~11087891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Jul 14 2008, 09:44 PM~11087764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that actually looks pretty good to me


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Jul 14 2008, 06:44 PM~11087764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow why that lecab look like an model car ?? or is it me ??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 14 2008, 10:25 PM~11088849
> *wow  why that  lecab look like  an  model car ??  or  is it  me ??
> *


i see it too...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 14 2008, 08:28 PM~11088885
> *i see it too...
> *


jus checkin, thought my eyes was tripping looks like a small scale, & the car looks thin....... if that make scense.............. but its nice texas style it just need some 14x7 72s wrapped in a vogue & some air shocks to hold the weight for the beat & the seats back in .. its nice thoe homie!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jul 14 2008, 06:56 PM~11087891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 8 2008, 11:35 AM~11037925
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


So is you sayin without saying your making that caprice a rag? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta+Jul 14 2008, 05:44 PM~11087764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn them hoes are pokin


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Jul 14 2008, 06:44 PM~11087764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now dats Texas!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 20 2008, 11:09 AM~11132113
> *Now dats HOUSTON Texas!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

ANY BETTER PICS OF THAT TEXAS ONE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that slab is the shit :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR+Jul 20 2008, 01:40 PM~11133016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU GUYS LIKE THAT LOOK ??* :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LOVE SLABS AND A LAC VERT MAN YOU CANT BEAT THAT ,IT FUCKIN TIGHT LOVE HOW ITS SITTIN


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2008, 02:35 PM~11133268
> *YOU GUYS LIKE THAT LOOK ??  :0
> *


NOPE JUST WANT BETTER PICS OF THE CAR ILL IMAGINE ITS ON 13'S


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Jul 20 2008, 04:05 PM~11133677
> *NOPE JUST WANT BETTER PICS OF THE CAR ILL IMAGINE ITS ON 13'S
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2008, 02:23 PM~11132631
> *:biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MR.COACHWINBUSH CHK UR PM????


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 23 2008, 09:34 AM~11158026
> *MR.COACHWINBUSH CHK UR PM????
> *


 :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 5 2005, 08:21 PM~2813826
> *see,this was back in december,its now painted,waitn on pics from da homie
> *


is this one out yet?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 10:02 PM~11135880
> *lol
> *


brian empty your mailbox , I have a question for ya :biggrin:


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:40 PM~11133016
> *ANY BETTER PICS OF THAT TEXAS ONE
> *


































[/


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight as fick but dont like the seats


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Jul 24 2008, 10:28 AM~11167441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that hurts. Never understood paying 10g's for a set of used rims.


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 24 2008, 10:30 AM~11167455
> *that hurts. Never understood paying 10g's for a set of used rims.
> *


Me either, but that's when they were out of production. Now you can get a new set for about $2,500.00


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Jul 24 2008, 12:28 PM~11167441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste of a lecab


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: i like the truck plates!wtf?


----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm looking to buy an 80-82 lecabriolet stock. any leads please pm me cash in hand. would love to purchase the one I had red redinterior an 80 with 42k miles.thanks,


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coachwinbush_@Jul 26 2008, 07:43 AM~11183247
> *I'm looking to buy an 80-82 lecabriolet stock. any leads please pm me cash in hand. would love to purchase the one I had red redinterior an 80 with 42k miles.thanks,
> *


still looking to see what i can find for you here in miami or in florida


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jose24+Jul 24 2008, 09:28 AM~11167441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

I need a pump for the top, just installed 2 new rams (cylinders), still slow, must be the pump. LMK


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

still for sale in miami all original clean car ready for whatever comes with a couple spare parts ...price is firm 9000 cant go any lower message me if anything


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 26 2008, 06:46 PM~11186055
> *I need a pump for the top, just  installed 2 new rams (cylinders), still slow, must be the pump. LMK
> *


run your top pump off the hydraulic batteries at 48 volts and that will quicken it up, it should have that top up in couple seconds. cool.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Jul 24 2008, 09:28 AM~11167441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea i noticed that as well the truck plates....................................... :biggrin: the seats & boot & belts & wheels not my style, but........ its nice.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 26 2008, 05:12 PM~11186183
> *still for sale in miami all original clean car ready for whatever comes with a couple spare parts ...price is firm 9000 cant go any lower message me if anything
> 
> 
> ...


dimelo!!!!!!!!still 4 sale


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 26 2008, 04:46 PM~11186055
> *I need a pump for the top, just  installed 2 new rams (cylinders), still slow, must be the pump. LMK
> *


aint the pump universal think you can use any pump for the top


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 23 2008, 10:02 PM~11163553
> *brian empty your mailbox , I have a question for ya :biggrin:
> *


good luck that fool is like the president of "the united states of america" hes very hard to get in touch wit......lol


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 26 2008, 11:13 PM~11187027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This yours?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 26 2008, 08:26 PM~11187096
> *This yours?
> *


na, i wish thoe, ill be there soon thoe just got to assemble together & other projects keep jumin in the way but i dig this car


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Jul 24 2008, 09:28 AM~11167441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE hold up


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 26 2008, 05:12 PM~11186183
> *still for sale in miami all original clean car ready for whatever comes with a couple spare parts ...price is firm 9000 cant go any lower message me if anything
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 26 2008, 08:13 PM~11187027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2008, 04:21 PM~11190764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang Sheen, that looks just like your old one.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Jul 26 2008, 08:13 PM~11187027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 okay its a toss up. not sure if i likem lowride or O.G. IMTHINKING BOTH!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 27 2008, 06:08 PM~11190956
> *dang Sheen, that looks just like your old one.
> *


My 81 was burgundy fool :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2008, 02:21 PM~11190764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 Sale? :dunno:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 27 2008, 07:44 PM~11191327
> *4 Sale?  :dunno:
> *


No its gone, old owners trying to find it.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2008, 04:46 PM~11191331
> *No its gone, old owners trying to find it.
> *


Gone cause you got it? Or just gone? :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2008, 06:46 PM~11191331
> *No its gone, old owners trying to find it.
> *


Why? they heard what it might become?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

late 70's paris project


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 27 2008, 05:19 PM~11191827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2008, 04:21 PM~11190764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was only a few miles from me too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11192063
> *It was only a few miles from me too
> *


Mr. Tim Vickers


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

liv4lac empty your inbox


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 27 2008, 09:02 PM~11192071
> *liv4lac empty your inbox
> *


I just did last week  :angel:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2008, 09:03 PM~11192075
> *I just did last week   :angel:
> *


im ready


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2008, 07:03 PM~11192075
> *I just did last week   :angel:
> *


 i need weather stipping for my top & the "a" pillar where can i get it or the gm 68- 72 midsize vert & alter it...


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 26 2008, 05:38 PM~11186311
> *dimelo!!!!!!!!still 4 sale
> *


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 26 2008, 05:12 PM~11186183
> *still for sale in miami all original clean car ready for whatever comes with a couple spare parts ...price is firm 9000 cant go any lower message me if anything
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2008, 04:46 PM~11191331
> *No its gone, old owners trying to find it.
> *


Sheen aka Mr. Droptop lol. Check your pm


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 28 2008, 06:52 PM~11200785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MAN !! LOOKS GOOD ............*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 27 2008, 05:19 PM~11191827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This paris top look like the one in the Habor area at a friends shop...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 26 2008, 07:42 PM~11187194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pictures of this one?? It looks familiar.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2008, 07:06 PM~11200929
> *Any more pictures of this one?? It looks familiar.
> *


mr. impala homie ask him


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 28 2008, 06:09 PM~11200965
> *mr. impala homie  ask  him
> *


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11200757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 28 2008, 09:56 PM~11200836
> *MAN !! LOOKS GOOD ............
> *


Thanks


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2008, 10:06 PM~11200929
> *Any more pictures of this one?? It looks familiar.
> *


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11200757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some mafia shit right there
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2008, 08:00 PM~11200869
> *This paris top look like the one in the Habor area at a friends shop...
> *



Spot in Long beach next 2 the burrito restaurant....... :0


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jul 29 2008, 11:22 AM~11205671
> *Spot in Long beach next 2 the burrito restaurant....... :0
> *



Yeah, that narrows it down :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jul 29 2008, 09:22 AM~11205671
> *Spot in Long beach next 2 the burrito restaurant....... :0
> *


Nope not in Long beach but, it is in the H.A.

No were near a burrito restaurant.  

It's right next door to a auto body and welding shop's.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

REPOST!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 29 2008, 08:42 AM~11204984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*5:20'S * :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 29 2008, 06:27 PM~11209713
> *Nope not in Long beach but, it is in the H.A.
> 
> No were near a burrito restaurant.
> ...



Looks like the same spot by the burrito restaurant i was eat'n at off of long beach blvd, looked down and took a pic a while back


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jul 29 2008, 08:39 PM~11212104
> *Looks like the same spot by the burrito restaurant i was eat'n at off of long beach blvd, looked down and took a pic a while back
> 
> 
> ...


That one belongs to convertible world.... Rite next to king taco....


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Jul 29 2008, 08:47 AM~11205014
> *thats some mafia shit right there
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Quit IT


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 29 2008, 10:25 PM~11212474
> *That one belongs to convertible world.... Rite next to king taco....
> *


damn homies lol yall up on it! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: zooter86, HustlerSpank, lowsanjogp


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 30 2008, 09:08 PM~11220225
> *damn  homies lol yall up  on it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*MY FAV. LECABS !! *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 30 2008, 09:32 PM~11221039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS LOOKING AT THAT MAG TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 30 2008, 09:34 PM~11221055
> *WAS LOOKING AT THAT MAG TODAY :cheesy:
> *


*WHATS ON THE COVER ?? MONTH & YEAR ?? THNX...*


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 30 2008, 09:32 PM~11221039
> *this one nice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 30 2008, 07:08 PM~11220225
> *damn  homies lol yall up  on it!  :biggrin:
> *


Lol... I know the owner & it's gone already.... :0


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know, I know, you want an 80-or up so you can 90 it out and be like all the others.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 1 2008, 06:24 PM~11237384
> *I know, I know, you want an 80-or up so you can 90 it out and be like all the others.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: you a fool MARTY


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

my old lecab project - hopefully it is getting done up


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 1 2008, 05:24 PM~11237384
> *I know, I know, you want an 80-or up so you can 90 it out and be like all the others.
> 
> 
> ...


i aint trippin i love thoes ones 2


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 1 2008, 08:40 PM~11237491
> *my old lecab project - hopefully it is getting done up
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 1 2008, 05:24 PM~11237384
> *I know, I know, you want an 80-or up so you can 90 it out and be like all the others.
> 
> 
> ...


*IT MIGHT NOT BE AN 80'S RAG BUT IT LOOKS GOOD !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

500 cash and their your's...............


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 1 2008, 07:24 PM~11237384
> *I know, I know, you want an 80-or up so you can 90 it out and be like all the others.
> 
> 
> ...


The next LeCab I find will stay stock 80-82 right down to the 215-75 r15s  Ive passed on 78-79s over the years not b/c They cant be 90ed but b/c I prefer the 80s body style  Your car is beautiful build what you like


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

DAMN I WANT A LE CAB


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 1 2008, 07:43 PM~11237524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


og or fleetwood flavoured?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 30 2008, 10:34 PM~11221055
> *WAS LOOKING AT THAT MAG TODAY :cheesy:
> *


got that poster on my wall


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 1 2008, 05:24 PM~11237384
> *I know, I know, you want an 80-or up so you can 90 it out and be like all the others.
> 
> 
> ...


 ya cayate marty :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2008, 11:57 AM~11241756
> *The next LeCab I find will stay stock 80-82 right down to the 215-75 r15s  Ive passed on 78-79s over the years not b/c They cant be 90ed but b/c I prefer the 80s body style  Your car is beautiful build what you like
> *


*HOOK ME UP WITH IT .........*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 26 2008, 05:12 PM~11186183
> *still for sale in miami all original clean car ready for whatever comes with a couple spare parts ...price is firm 9000 cant go any lower message me if anything
> 
> 
> ...


still 4 sale dimelo money is money


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Aug 2 2008, 01:03 PM~11242054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRULY A GANGSTER RIDE LOVE THE RED!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Aug 2 2008, 01:03 PM~11242054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:scrutinize:

Ebay Item number: 110274628346

THIS MODEL DOES NOT COME IN CONVERTABLE, SO A CUSTOM COMPANY HAS CUT THE TOP OFF AND HAS DONE A COMPLETE FINISH WITH LEATHER INSIDE OF THE CAR TO MATCH THE INSIDE WITH THE EXTERIOR PAINT JOB.

:uh: :0 :uh: :0 

Found this and for a second I thought I hit the jackpost :angry: then noticed the year and the extra doors :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 6 2008, 12:18 PM~11275119
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> Ebay Item number: 110274628346
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 6 2008, 11:24 AM~11274551
> *Very Nice!!!
> *


look like damu rider


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Aug 1 2008, 05:41 PM~11237502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how do u let sucha rare car get that bad?????????


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 7 2008, 12:34 AM~11280386
> *how  do u let sucha  rare car  get that  bad?????????
> *


found it sitting in the woods :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 2 2008, 03:10 PM~11241810
> *og or fleetwood flavoured?
> *




It was an og lecab


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Aug 2 2008, 02:03 PM~11242054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: Very Nice!!!!


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Majestic Life...............


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 10 2008, 10:01 AM~11305726
> *The Majestic Life...............
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 10 2008, 09:09 AM~11305759
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



The Undertaker :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 10 2008, 12:01 PM~11305726
> *The Majestic Life...............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 10 2008, 09:01 AM~11305726
> *The Majestic Life...............
> 
> 
> ...


dayum
:0


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 10 2008, 09:01 AM~11305726
> *The Majestic Life...............
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA LOVE THAT LIFE


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> I know, I know, you want an 80-or up so you can 90 it out and be like all the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 13 2008, 04:30 PM~11336376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sick! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> > I know, I know, you want an 80-or up so you can 90 it out and be like all the others.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

X3


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 10 2008, 09:01 AM~11305726
> *The Majestic Life...............
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Aug 15 2008, 09:44 AM~11350561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mr Impalas old ride


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 15 2008, 06:55 PM~11355263
> *mr Impalas old ride
> 
> 
> ...



wass up B


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 16 2008, 05:58 PM~11360499
> *wass up B
> *


wass the deeeal phiiill :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Complete Front clip including radiator support. "Everything but engine" :biggrin: 
All lights and bulbs.
Front bumper.
All moldings except back bumper.
Digital Dash w/ everything but radio.
Fleetwood quarter windows covers inside and out.
Any takers???


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 17 2008, 06:00 PM~11366786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHATS THAT BACK THERE 64 ?? ANY PICS ?? *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

theres a 79 le cab for sale on ebay as we speak clean as fuck


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 17 2008, 10:05 PM~11367314
> *theres a 79 le cab for sale on ebay as we speak clean as fuck
> *


I spoke to him, 18k is his buy it now  HIGH BIDDER :biggrin:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEBI:IT&ih=005


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 17 2008, 07:08 PM~11367341
> *I spoke to him, 18k is his buy it now  HIGH BIDDER :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEBI:IT&ih=005
> *


fukers taxin damn and i only want 8 for mine


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 18 2008, 12:17 PM~11372679
> *fukers taxin damn and i only want 8 for mine
> *


PICS AND LOCATION 
IS IT THAT GRAY ONE?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 18 2008, 02:17 PM~11372217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Aug 18 2008, 09:30 PM~11376241
> *You buyin' that '79 LeCab? Looks clean! I got my '96 Fleetwood Brougham on there, too!  Doin' real good! :biggrin:  See what happens in the next couple of says! I would post a link to ebay,  but I don't know how.  :angry:
> 
> By the way, that LeCab you got.... Shit is tight Homie!
> *


Nah 18k is too much for a 79.

Thx  

This is the only 96 on Ebay from NY, must be yours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...d=p4506.c0.m245

Shit hasn't been working like usual, here Item number: 320286634761

Clean


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:no: :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 18 2008, 01:12 PM~11372176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 21 2008, 01:06 AM~11400337
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.......*


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

x2


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

12k craigslist


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

bad ass


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 23 2008, 10:18 PM~11422291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 24 2008, 12:18 AM~11422291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That one is in MD....not far at all....only if it was an 80


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 26 2008, 06:13 PM~11445696
> *That one is in MD....not far at all....only if it was an 80
> *


make it an 80


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 26 2008, 06:13 PM~11445696
> *That one is in MD....not far at all....only if it was an 80
> *


 :yessad: My thought also!!! :angry:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 26 2008, 08:27 PM~11447109
> *make it an  80
> *



Grrrrrrrrrrr...................... No disrespect to nobody but lets look at this nonsense of converting a 78-79 to an 80.

First off, there were only 500-750 (roughly) Le Cabriolets EVER made from 78-82.

ANY year, is hard to find.

There were even FEWER Paris editions made between 78-82.

Converting a 78-79 would be just that, a fake 80. It would actually be worth LESS money.

You'd be better off chopping a 80's hardtop, which this topic is full of.

Unless of course the 78-79 you have is just a pile of shit and in need of a total restoration anyhow. But other than that why make it an 80?

I doubt very much anyone in this topic would pass on any year.

Except those who already have a rag.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 26 2008, 08:51 PM~11447416
> *Grrrrrrrrrrr...................... No disrespect to nobody but lets look at this nonsense of converting a 78-79 to an 80.
> 
> First off, there were only 500-750 (roughly) Le Cabriolets EVER made from 78-82.
> ...


I WOULD TAKE ANY YEAR BUT I JUST DONT LIKE THE79 BODY STYLE NEVER HAVE, TO ME THE 80S STYLE JUST LOOKS BETTER, AND EVEN BETTER 90D. YOUR RIDE IS CLEAN AND I LIKE THE LITTLE CHANGES YOU DID AND YOU GOT ONE OF THE CLEANEST I HAVE SEEN IN THAT STYLE. BUT IF I HAD A 7OS I WOULD STILL WANT A 80S JUST FOR THE BODY STYLE ALONE BUT THATS JUST ME


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 26 2008, 11:40 PM~11447284
> *:yessad: My thought also!!!  :angry:
> *


Go get it :biggrin: 
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/812626598.html


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 26 2008, 11:14 PM~11447685
> *Go get it  :biggrin:
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/812626598.html
> *


dont encourage him homie, Lac-of Respect leave some caddies for the rest of us homie :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 26 2008, 10:51 PM~11447416
> *Grrrrrrrrrrr...................... No disrespect to nobody but lets look at this nonsense of converting a 78-79 to an 80.
> 
> First off, there were only 500-750 (roughly) Le Cabriolets EVER made from 78-82.
> ...


Its not really about that homie.....its about what looks the best...the best style....but to tell you the truth the 79s dont look too bad at all


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 26 2008, 09:55 PM~11448270
> *Its not really about that homie.....its about what looks the best...the best style....but to tell you the truth the 79s dont look too bad at all
> *


 true true! but just my opinion, i luv the 80s body styel i& if its done correct...................... trust me ull get every penny & sum for it! & theres a a few conversions your looking @ on lil! & ull see more...................... :biggrin: mines! & paris didnt make 80s homie they stopped @ 79 :biggrin: but like i said big up to all vert lacs aslong as that top peel back your in there! just think of the bigbody lacz verts there making them & getting major cheeze! but seeling dont matter its about building it!.......................................


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 26 2008, 09:53 PM~11448250
> *dont encourage him homie, Lac-of Respect leave some caddies for the rest of us homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> > I know, I know, you want an 80-or up so you can 90 it out and be like all the others.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Having a Vert Lac in the 70's......................................................................$15000
Having a Vert Lac in the 80's......................................................................$18000
Having a Vert Lac 70's or 80's, 90'd out....................................................$23000
Having a Vert Lac with a Majestics Plaque in the back..............................Priceless*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 27 2008, 11:17 AM~11451007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YOU FOOL.BUT TRUE THAT!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> Having a Vert Lac in the 80's......................................................................$18000
> 
> I dont know my 80 le cab was 32k in 1980 got the window sticker ....


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> > Having a Vert Lac in the 80's......................................................................$18000
> >
> > I dont know my 80 le cab was 32k in 1980 got the window sticker ....
> 
> ...


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 27 2008, 04:26 PM~11454239
> *That's what I thought to, that they were in the 30's new.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> > Having a Vert Lac in the 80's......................................................................$18000
> >
> > I dont know my 80 le cab was 32k in 1980 got the window sticker ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I was talking about 80's body style! Not in the 80's!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 27 2008, 05:25 PM~11453646
> *
> 
> I dont know my 80 le cab was 32k in 1980 got the window sticker ....
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 27 2008, 08:08 PM~11456398
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


ok ok next week i have to look for all the paperwork


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

is there a site i can read up about on these? i might go look at one on the weekend, where should any spots to look at?


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 27 2008, 08:22 PM~11456529
> *
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Aug 26 2008, 10:51 PM~11447416
> *Grrrrrrrrrrr...................... No disrespect to nobody but lets look at this nonsense of converting a 78-79 to an 80.
> 
> First off, there were only 500-750 (roughly) Le Cabriolets EVER made from 78-82.
> ...


Ive passed on 79's verts , id rather have the 80's or make one into a 80 ,if i couldnt do that my 2dr fleet will do just fine, and if that fails then id roll the 79 vert.... the only thing i hate about the 70's is the front end... looks like dog shit, 80's nose looks way better..... but the 90's clips are the way to go, im not a 79 fan much and i can understand why they want to convert them to 80's, im sayin fuck what they're worth, lowriders only bring in lowriders money anyhow not only that but no one wants to sacrifice the best apperance for their car just to be different from the rest...

:biggrin: I think deep down you really want a 80 ....
you sure do rant about this subject quite often...lol

sayin
whats wrong with the 79's :angry: ???????

ITS KINDA LIKE TELLIN SOMEBODY........


:rant: WATER TASTES BETTER THAN GATORADE! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

http://i36.tinypic.com/23gxqo8.jpg sneak peak


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by le cab_@Aug 28 2008, 12:30 PM~11460718
> *http://i36.tinypic.com/23gxqo8.jpg sneak peak
> *


thats gonna be bad :0


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by le cab_@Aug 28 2008, 10:30 AM~11460718
> *http://i36.tinypic.com/23gxqo8.jpg sneak peak
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by le cab_@Aug 28 2008, 01:30 PM~11460718
> *http://i36.tinypic.com/23gxqo8.jpg sneak peak
> *


Is that the same car (red one)?


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by le cab_@Aug 28 2008, 10:44 AM~11460858
> *
> *


http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=29lzrsg&s=4


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by le cab_@Aug 28 2008, 02:03 PM~11461055
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=29lzrsg&s=4
> *


here use the to post pics
[img]http://i33.tinypic.com/29lzrsg.jpg


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 704 Sheen, lowsanjogp, LAC_MASTA, *coachwinbush
*


That look like your old one?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 26 2008, 10:10 PM~11448428
> *true  true! but  just  my opinion, i luv  the  80s  body styel  i&  if its  done  correct......................  trust  me ull get every penny & sum  for it! & theres a a few conversions your looking @  on lil! & ull see more...................... :biggrin:  mines! & paris  didnt make 80s homie they  stopped @ 79 :biggrin:  but like i said  big up to all vert lacs  aslong as that  top peel back your  in there! just think of the  bigbody lacz verts  there making them & getting major  cheeze!  but seeling dont matter  its  about  building it!.......................................
> *


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 28 2008, 12:17 PM~11460605
> *
> sayin
> whats wrong with the 79's :angry: ???????
> ...


i have to stick up for him. true, the 90'd out lecabs are nice, as are the regular 80's and 70's. i like the 79's and 80's stock... i might would throw some d's on it, but that would probably be it. if i had Bill Gates money and i had a stock 79 le cab i wouldnt ninety it out, only restore it. why mess up an OG car where only a few where made? i am a classic automobile enthusiast; i like rare cars and i would keep them that way. if you had a rare painting of only a thousand prints and you think it would look better with another tree on it, adding another tree might suit you but you also will make it depreciate in other peoples eyes.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 28 2008, 03:05 PM~11462164
> *i have to stick up for him. true, the 90'd out lecabs are nice, as are the regular 80's and 70's. i like the 79's and 80's stock... i might would throw some d's on it, but that would probably be it. if i had Bill Gates money and i had a stock 79 le cab i wouldnt ninety it out, only restore it. why mess up an OG car where only a few where made? i am a classic automobile enthusiast; i like rare cars and i would keep them that way.  if you had a rare painting of only a thousand prints and you think it would look better with another tree on it, adding another tree might suit you but you also will make it depreciate in other peoples eyes.
> *


yeah but talk to any classic caddy guy - lecabs don't even count in their books...they're "chop-tops" ...the only value these cars have is with us - lowriders


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> :biggrin: I think deep down you really want a 80 ....
> you sure do rant about this subject quite often...lol
> 
> 
> > You're confused dude. You missed my point entirely.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 17 2008, 08:02 PM~11366796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 28 2008, 02:12 PM~11462788
> *yeah but talk to any classic caddy guy - lecabs don't even count in their books...they're "chop-tops" ...the only value these cars have is with us - lowriders
> *


  
like homie said there is no 80s paris. the paris' are made using chevy "spare parts" on a cruedly chopped cadi. if your not a car collector and can put a team together to turn it into the car that you want, fuck it, why not. 
if your a car collector and into collecting rare cars... dont think these would be at the top of the list. it wont make you what an older chevy will. you can probably pick any car ever made and park it in a garage and just wait untill theres no more left, and it be worth something.

i still wish i had one :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 28 2008, 04:12 PM~11462788
> *yeah but talk to any classic caddy guy - lecabs don't even count in their books...they're "chop-tops" ...the only value these cars have is with us - lowriders
> *


maybe not now cause they're only 30 years old. wait 20 mo and you'll be seeing ddouble


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 28 2008, 06:23 PM~11465118
> *maybe not now cause they're only 30 years old. wait 20 mo and you'll be seeing ddouble
> *


yep thats why WE want them! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

LeCabs suck! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 05:52 PM~11465373
> *LeCabs suck! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 09:52 PM~11465373
> *LeCabs suck! :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: Well give me yours Kracker :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by le cab_@Aug 28 2008, 10:30 AM~11460718
> *http://i36.tinypic.com/23gxqo8.jpg sneak peak
> *


 :0 :biggrin: call me up when u need help homie :biggrin: lets get it done homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> > :biggrin: I think deep down you really want a 80 ....
> > you sure do rant about this subject quite often...lol
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 28 2008, 04:12 PM~11462788
> *yeah but talk to any classic caddy guy - lecabs don't even count in their books...they're "chop-tops" ...the only value these cars have is with us - lowriders
> *


 :biggrin: amen


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 28 2008, 03:11 AM~11458510
> *is there a site i can read up about on these? i might go look at one on the weekend, where should any spots to look at?
> *


----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

yea sheen that kind a look like it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by le cab_@Aug 28 2008, 11:30 AM~11460718
> *http://i36.tinypic.com/23gxqo8.jpg sneak peak
> *


THATS RIGHT ANOTHER MAJESTIC CAR SHOULD BE OUT SOON


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 28 2008, 11:46 AM~11460874
> *Is that the same car (red one)?
> 
> 
> ...


YES IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 17 2008, 06:02 PM~11366796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

DONT FORGET ABOUT BIG BROTHER









I WONDER IF YOU COULD PUT A NINETY FRONT END ON HERE, SEEING THAT THE TAIL LOOKS LIKE A DEVILLE, BUT HEY, I LIKE THIS ONE LIKE IT TIS..........


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

82 :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 29 2008, 03:08 PM~11472441
> *82 :0
> 
> 
> ...


screw 82's 79's are best


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 29 2008, 04:11 PM~11472472
> *screw 82's 79's are best
> *


STFU :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 29 2008, 03:13 PM~11472489
> *STFU  :0
> *


coupe devilles are better then Le cabs


----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

yea thats it


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 29 2008, 04:24 PM~11472586
> *coupe devilles are better then Le cabs
> *


Go preach some other shit :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coachwinbush_@Aug 29 2008, 04:29 PM~11472629
> *yea thats it
> *


  :thumbsup: Good find


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 29 2008, 03:32 PM~11472655
> *Go preach some other shit :biggrin:
> *


SATAN WANTS YOU


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 29 2008, 01:08 PM~11472441
> *82 :0
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOURS B4 THE MAKEOVER NICE?


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Aug 29 2008, 05:14 PM~11473038
> *OK! Who's LeCab is that!!
> *


A guy in TX just bought it


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Aug 29 2008, 04:53 PM~11472870
> *IS THAT YOURS B4 THE MAKEOVER NICE?
> *


NO


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 29 2008, 01:08 PM~11472441
> *82 :0
> 
> 
> ...


this fucker its nice..................


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Aug 29 2008, 02:35 PM~11473181
> *Damn!! How did I miss this one?
> Good Find!!
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 29 2008, 01:08 PM~11472441
> *82 :0
> 
> 
> ...


wtf how can i get down in the 80's lecab i lucked up on a 79....... & this is @ a car lot!! i need to travel the high climate states......................... wonder what it went for?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Aug 29 2008, 01:48 PM~11472823
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 29 2008, 05:51 PM~11474874
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :barf:
> *


X2 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 29 2008, 09:42 PM~11474815
> *wtf  how  can i  get  down in the  80's lecab  i lucked  up  on a 79.......  &  this  is  @  a car lot!!  i need  to  travel the  high  climate states.........................  wonder what  it  went  for?
> *


A very very good deal


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 06:52 PM~11465373
> *LeCabs suck! :biggrin:
> *


*LIES !! * :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

ANY 80'S OUT THERE I LOST MY LEADS ON THE 2 THEY FOUND FOR ME?


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

still for sale clean title located in miami florida asking 8 stacks nothing less everything works,all original power, 502 c.u.,i drive it rarely just to keep it on point,a lot of new parts ,suspension is stock, never had any rims on and is unmolested interior is gray only thing missing is one latch which i bought it broken and i managed to locate it as well which will be included in the sale of the vehicle no rust anywhere ac works and have a couple le cab emblems also included with the car 


if i dont sell it it will join my other le cab in my fleet ....i hate to sell it but i want to finish my 64 vert ss and i know i will regret sellin my lecab but fuk it someone out there needs it and i already have one,no need to be greedy..lol... any questions get at me i can deliver the car in the eastcoast for a small fee thank you


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D+Aug 30 2008, 10:06 AM~11478264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with these lecabs is that before & after??????? i want an 80


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2008, 04:41 PM~11191314
> *My 81 was burgundy fool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmnn


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 3 2008, 07:45 PM~11509988
> *still for sale clean title located in miami florida asking 8 stacks nothing less everything works,all original power, 502 c.u.,i drive it rarely just to keep it on point,a lot of new parts ,suspension is stock, never had any rims on and is unmolested interior is gray  only thing missing is one latch which i bought it broken and i managed to locate it as well which will be included in the sale of the vehicle no rust anywhere ac works and have a couple le cab emblems also included with the car
> if i dont sell it it will join my other le cab in my fleet ....i hate to sell it but i want to finish my 64 vert ss and i know i will regret sellin my lecab but fuk it someone out there needs it and i already have one,no need to be greedy..lol... any questions get at me i can deliver the car in the eastcoast for a small fee thank you
> 
> ...


hey homie pm me some info on the ride............i might got someone who wants it...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Sep 3 2008, 11:06 PM~11512126
> *whats  up  with these lecabs is that before & after??????? i want an 80
> *


No red one is a









Black one is a


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 3 2008, 09:30 PM~11513006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 30 2008, 10:06 AM~11478264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEZZ ZIRRR DATS DEM BOYS FROM THE SOUTH I SEE YA HOMIEZ


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 29 2008, 02:24 PM~11472586
> *coupe devilles are better then Le cabs
> *


 wtf you think lecabs are????????? lmfao :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DECIDED TO POST MY PROJECT UP 1NCE AGAIN JUST TO REP DA SOUTH LIKE MY OTHER HOMIES  :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 4 2008, 09:08 AM~11515461
> *DECIDED TO POST MY PROJECT UP 1NCE AGAIN JUST TO REP DA SOUTH LIKE MY OTHER HOMIES   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THERE YOU GO DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Sep 3 2008, 04:06 PM~11509645
> *What's the story with this one?
> 
> :thumbsup: Nice ride.
> *


GOT ONE OTHER PROJECT TO FINISH FIRST, (61). THEN THIS ONE


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 3 2008, 09:30 PM~11513006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sheen-ster, you help the guy find this one? Or you just postin the pics for'em?


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 06:52 PM~11465373
> *LeCabs suck! :biggrin:
> *


Maybe a _"CoupeDorado"_ is more your liking :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

damn i need to comb florida out skirts & trailer parks & find me one, or a retirement hood im sure theres some older folks stuck in the 80's with lecabs sitting


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Sep 4 2008, 04:09 PM~11519831
> *Maybe a "CoupeDorado" is more your liking :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I could show that some love! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 4 2008, 01:31 PM~11518541
> *THERE YOU GO DOGG  :biggrin:
> *


THANX  :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Sep 5 2008, 12:25 AM~11522695
> *damn  i need  to  comb florida  out skirts &  trailer  parks &  find me one,  or a retirement hood im sure  theres  some older folks stuck in the  80's with  lecabs sitting
> *


I'm sure you could find a few in Florida  TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Sheen!!! Any LeCabs at the Auto Fair?  :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 6 2008, 12:25 AM~11531808
> *Hey Sheen!!! Any LeCabs at the Auto Fair?    :biggrin:
> *


Nah, if there was they would be stashed in my garage already  A lot of 57 HT's though, I didn't see 1 vert. Maybe tomorrow there will be more cars out, weather is screwing shit up this w/e :angry: You taking your 2 Big Body's tomorrow??


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 4 2008, 10:27 AM~11516689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i should do my lecab like this............after i cut the upper quarters & what not off & put it on ebay listed as an lecab :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 5 2008, 09:31 PM~11531877
> *Nah, if there was they would be stashed in my garage already   A lot of 57 HT's though, I didn't see 1 vert. Maybe tomorrow there will be more cars out, weather is screwing shit up this w/e :angry:  You taking your 2 Big Body's tomorrow??
> *


 :dunno: Hasnt stopped raining here since 2:00pm :angry:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 6 2008, 01:12 AM~11532287
> *:dunno: Hasnt stopped raining here since 2:00pm  :angry:
> *


It's dry down here  , maybe It will be down there to


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 5 2008, 10:13 PM~11532299
> *It's dry down here   , maybe It will be down there to
> *


damm. is that the new 57, homie???(avatar)


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 6 2008, 02:11 AM~11532814
> *damm. is that the new 57, homie???(avatar)
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 6 2008, 07:18 AM~11533924
> *:yes:
> *


TRADE OR STILL HAVE THE LECAB?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 4 2008, 12:27 PM~11516689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 28 2008, 04:20 PM~11462850
> *I love this pic  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Sep 6 2008, 01:52 PM~11534712
> *TRADE OR STILL HAVE THE LECAB?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Still have


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 6 2008, 01:58 PM~11535664
> *Still have
> *


Nice Avatar!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 6 2008, 05:36 PM~11535822
> *Nice Avatar!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 20 2007, 08:55 PM~9497106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 4 2008, 08:08 AM~11515461
> *DECIDED TO POST MY PROJECT UP 1NCE AGAIN JUST TO REP DA SOUTH LIKE MY OTHER HOMIES   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NI99A u and bubba gonna be killin it. :0 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

T T T :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 9 2008, 08:26 AM~11557042
> *DAMN NI99A u and bubba gonna be killin it. :0  :0
> *


Thanx homie  :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Aug 29 2008, 02:33 PM~11473170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT ARE LECAB'S GOING FOR IN THIS CONDITION ?? *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:32 PM~11569452
> *WHAT ARE LECAB'S GOING FOR IN THIS CONDITION ??
> *


big bux :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 10 2008, 07:26 PM~11571526
> *big bux :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS UP WITH THE BUMPER KIT ?? *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 10 2008, 07:26 PM~11571526
> *big bux :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 06:32 PM~11569452
> *WHAT ARE LECAB'S GOING FOR IN THIS CONDITION ??
> *


About 20k :0


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 11 2008, 09:31 PM~11582443
> *About 20k :0
> *


WHERE? :biggrin: :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

LeCab might be a permanent convertible by tomorrow..... Stupid Ike!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 11 2008, 09:31 PM~11582443
> *About 20k :0
> *


*THATS A GOOD PRICE !! I WOULD KEEP THE LECAB SHEEN ITS A RARE CAR....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 07:05 PM~11589319
> *LeCab might be a permanent convertible by tomorrow..... Stupid Ike!!!
> *


*LIES !! YOU KNOW THE LECAB IS IN THE GARAGE.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 12 2008, 09:17 PM~11589428
> *LIES !! YOU KNOW THE LECAB IS IN THE GARAGE..... :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 09:05 PM~11589319
> *LeCab might be a permanent convertible by tomorrow..... Stupid Ike!!!
> *


man i hope not, i know your worrying bro,... please lord dodge "tastefully topless"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11589454
> *man i hope not, i know your worrying bro,... please lord dodge "tastefully topless"
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 07:18 PM~11589436
> *hno:
> *


WHATS drive that fucker to UTAH


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 12 2008, 09:31 PM~11589545
> *WHATS drive that fucker to UTAH
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 07:37 PM~11589598
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats up homie ill call you tomorrow with new number


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

13s& juice? 
14s & juice?
14s with vogues? & beat in the trunk
& yes im talking real daytons bet yest 72 spokes :biggrin: 
need an opinion?? what the lecb riders & fans thinks?? i kinda dont want to cut im thinking sorta som thing lil diff,................14s vogues juice & beat but the og plan was 13s & 5:20s was trying to make a throwback lecab 7 give back to the 90s  .not sure


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Sep 12 2008, 11:47 PM~11590177
> *13s&  juice?
> 14s & juice?
> 14s with vogues? & beat in the  trunk
> ...


13s & Juice


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 12 2008, 08:48 PM~11590186
> *13s & Juice
> *


thats my whole deal! i want 13s & juice then i want beat & vogues like that one that was brandy & peanut butter with vogues & 14s un cut that was in the lrm & then i look @ blk pearl with the 13s , them i back to scm & bow down juice & 14s, ....................... damnnn i need 2 lecabs cut & un cut


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Sep 12 2008, 11:08 PM~11590333
> *thats my whole  deal! i want 13s &  juice then  i want beat & vogues  like that one  that  was brandy &  peanut butter with  vogues & 14s  un cut that  was in the  lrm  & then  i look @  blk pearl with  the  13s ,  them  i  back  to scm &  bow down juice &  14s, ....................... damnnn  i need  2  lecabs cut &  un cut
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 12:09 AM~11590336
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


me 3 :biggrin:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

You can for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 12 2008, 09:09 PM~11590336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 LEO I HAD TO DO IT HOMIE, YOUR NEW RIDE COMMING OUT :0 LECAB


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 13 2008, 12:32 PM~11593474
> *:0 LEO I HAD TO DO IT HOMIE, YOUR NEW RIDE COMMING OUT :0 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS ?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Sep 13 2008, 01:34 PM~11593486
> *ANY MORE PICS ?
> *


HIS TRYING TO FINISH IT RIGHT NOW ILL KEEP YOU POSTED WITH THEM PICS


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

....................... damnnn i need 2 lecabs cut & un cut
[/quote]


Im working on that I think by tomorrow and yes pics


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11589454
> *man i hope not, i know your worrying bro,... please lord dodge "tastefully topless"
> *


lecab made it but my 95 didnt  








the tree on the left vertical is new  
















bashed   itsa a total loss....


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2008, 12:51 AM~11596359
> *lecab made it but my 95 didnt
> 
> *


 :angry: 

At least you will be able to find another 95 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 13 2008, 11:52 PM~11596372
> *:angry:
> 
> At least you will be able to find another 95 :biggrin:
> *


had a dude with cash for the 95 on friday... I told him come back on sun after the storm..... I fked up big time


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 11:58 PM~11596424
> *had a dude with cash for the 95 on friday... I told him come back on sun after the storm..... I fked up big time
> *


damnnnnnnnnn  at least the lecab is chillin :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

all in all bro, your still lucky to be ok along with your lecab


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 13 2008, 10:28 PM~11596700
> *all in all bro, your still lucky to be ok along with your lecab
> *


x2


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 13 2008, 12:32 PM~11593474
> *:0 LEO I HAD TO DO IT HOMIE, YOUR NEW RIDE COMMING OUT :0 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 09:51 PM~11596359
> *lecab made it but my 95 didnt
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2008, 12:28 AM~11596700
> *all in all bro, your still lucky to be ok along with your lecab
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 09:51 PM~11596359
> *lecab made it but my 95 didnt
> 
> 
> ...


*SUX ! *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

trapped in the garage but safe


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2008, 01:59 PM~11599917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2008, 01:59 PM~11599917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship: Thank God!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 12 2008, 07:05 PM~11589319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 11:51 PM~11596359
> *lecab made it but my 95 didnt
> 
> 
> ...




Damn, hope you guys are OK down thier.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2008, 12:14 AM~11597405
> *
> *


Ur ok bro thats all the matters....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2008, 02:14 AM~11597405
> *
> *


we caught the left overs today from ike around 10:00am to 5:30pm,the wind blew down some big trees and tore off some roofs , shit was so powerful bro,mothernature wasnt fucking around today neither :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 12 2008, 08:48 PM~11590186
> *13s & Juice
> *


AND 5.20'S  :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Sep 14 2008, 08:34 PM~11602615
> *AND 5.20'S   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 14 2008, 07:25 PM~11602503
> *Ur ok bro thats all the matters....
> *


X3


Material thing are replaceable but, life is not.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2008, 12:51 AM~11596359
> *lecab made it but my 95 didnt
> 
> 
> ...


It's fixable, just make it a rag :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

OG 520s on my RED Bitch


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 11:16 AM~11605338
> *OG 520s on my RED Bitch
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, what year is it?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

1980 6.0 motor


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 11:30 AM~11605835
> *1980 6.0 motor
> *


thats bad ass spanky cant wait to see what it will look like after you get crackin on it :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 11 2005, 10:32 AM~4185803
> *also the pics were taken after a 12 hour roadtrip so it was dirty and you know it runs good to drive from utah to los angeles
> *























My old brown one was a 82 i now had all 80 81 82 all the same but the motor 81 and 82 had 4100s in them this red one has 6.0


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 15 2008, 09:36 AM~11605876
> *thats bad ass spanky cant wait to see what it will look like after you get crackin on it :biggrin:
> *


No no bro this one staying OG my 81 its all 90 out with juice this one just rims &520s


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 10:05 AM~11606104
> *No no bro this one staying OG my 81 its all 90 out with juice this one just rims &520s
> *


DONT WANT TO SALE IT I WANT TO PART OF THE CLUB ALSO :biggrin: 
ANY PICS OF THE 81 ?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Sep 15 2008, 10:08 AM~11606137
> *DONT WANT TO SALE IT I WANT TO PART OF THE CLUB ALSO  :biggrin:
> ANY PICS OF THE 81 ?
> *


Ill be done new year picnic LA i hope


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 12:05 PM~11606104
> *No no bro this one staying OG my 81 its all 90 out with juice this one just rims &520s
> *


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 10:20 AM~11606233
> *Ill be done new year picnic LA  i hope
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Sep 14 2008, 02:54 PM~11600164
> *Damn, hope you guys are OK down thier.
> *


X2 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 01:05 PM~11606104
> *No no bro this one staying OG my 81 its all 90 out with juice this one just rims &520s
> *


 :thumbsup: That's what I want an Og one.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Aug 18 2008, 11:12 AM~11372176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 09:51 PM~11596359
> *lecab made it but my 95 didnt
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY DUDE THAT SCHIT HURTS I LIVE HERE IN MIA AND I WENT THRU ANDREW LOST ERRYTHING BUT AT THE SAME TIME I DONT WISH THAT ON ANYBODY SCHIT MAKES YOU WANNA CRY BUT ULL BOUNCE BACK CAN ALWAYS JUMP ON ANOTHER BIGBODY BUT LE-CABS AND YOUR LIFE IS IRREPLACIBLE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 15 2008, 06:41 AM~11604979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL CAR HOMIE


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 07:16 AM~11605338
> *OG 520s on my RED Bitch
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ranfla Spanks.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 16 2008, 06:49 AM~11614453
> *BEAUTIFUL CAR HOMIE
> *


Thanks holmes


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2008, 09:58 AM~11615985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HERE'S MINE  



















DOIN' A REPLICA OF THIS ONE RITE NOW


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 11:06 AM~11625839
> *HERE'S MINE
> 
> 
> ...


THE SILVER ONE IS BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Sep 17 2008, 12:38 PM~11626636
> *THE SILVER ONE IS BAD ASS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 tryin to make the model as bad as the real one


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 09:51 PM~11596359
> *
> bashed    itsa a total loss....
> 
> ...



* perfect candidate for a 2dr rag conversion  *


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2008, 07:20 PM~11653926
> * perfect candidate for a 2dr rag conversion
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHICH ISSUE OF LRM DID THIS CADI COME OUT IN ?? *


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Not mine but on CL
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/ctd/847237677.html


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

Damn


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:0 NOT BAD 7500


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Sep 22 2008, 06:05 PM~11667379
> *~TO THE TOP~
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2008, 09:20 PM~11653926
> * perfect candidate for a 2dr rag conversion
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

2 Members: lowriv1972, CadiRolo

I found you!!!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2008, 06:28 AM~11684337
> *2 Members: lowriv1972, CadiRolo
> 
> I found you!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya i was just day dreaming :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 20 2008, 11:54 PM~11655156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 300Cman (Sep 24, 2008)

Check out http://yourwhip.com its a New awesome site!!!!!! you can create car clubs and create personal member page example page http://yourwhip.com/badknight Show Off Your Whip 24/7!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 06:06 PM~11688357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 24 2008, 03:10 PM~11688385
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


and you still wish you had it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 06:12 PM~11688405
> *and you still wish you had it
> *


YEA AS A PARTS CAR LOL FAKE ASS RAG LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 24 2008, 03:14 PM~11688434
> *YEA AS A PARTS CAR LOL FAKE ASS RAG LOL
> *


your so cool


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

for 64crawling :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:53 PM~11688801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHY!!!!!!! :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Sep 24 2008, 03:11 PM~11689011
> *WHY!!!!!!! :0
> *


x100


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

use to have the right ones.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 04:20 PM~11689085
> *use to have the right ones.
> 
> 
> ...


Until he checked out those DUB magazines sitting by his ride.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Ignore the gaint hole in the bumper :angry: i got a fresh one reddy for after paint!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:53 PM~11688801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


actually .dont look bad..... be better if it was a 80's caprice


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:53 PM~11688793
> *for 64crawling  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :0 I always wondered what it would look like










and its SICK AS FUCK!!!! imo :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 24 2008, 11:13 AM~11686155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats where al the rags lacz went......japan wonder how many made it over there??? bet theres sum sitting ,abandoned


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:53 PM~11688793
> *for 64crawling  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



okay i like it! ................with a fat built motor (vette) be a nice lecab-rod


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 01:13 PM~11686155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this a new one :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[




> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 24 2008, 08:39 PM~11691752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean!!!!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MANY MORE O.G. 80 81 82 LE CABS ARE STILL OUT THERE LOOKS LIKE ILL NEVER FIND ONE STILL LOOKING I MEEN NOT 90'D OUT THERE TO XPENSIVE. :angry: 
ANYMORE OF THIS ONE :0 *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 24 2008, 08:39 PM~11691752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LAST I HEARD ALOT OF THOSE RIDES FROM JAPAN ARE COMING BACK TO THE US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 26 2008, 02:01 PM~11708523
> *LAST I HEARD ALOT OF THOSE RIDES FROM JAPAN ARE COMING BACK TO THE US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*ABOUT TIME :angry: *


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Sep 26 2008, 06:57 PM~11710606
> *ABOUT TIME  :angry:
> *



:yessad:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E_@Oct 3 2005, 05:57 PM~3935387
> *
> *


my project LeCab


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Sep 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11712078
> *my project LeCab
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE PICTURES BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2008, 11:18 PM~11712118
> *WHATS UP WITH THE PICTURES BIG DADDY :cheesy:
> *


i don't know its been posted up before its way back on page 4


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHOSE CONVERTING THE 2 DOOR FLEETWOODS TO DROPS AND HOW MUCH? ANY INFO WOULD HELP THANX


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Sep 26 2008, 10:49 PM~11712317
> *i don't know its been posted up before its way back on page 4
> *


PM SENT, GO TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

<a href="http://s445.photobucket.com/albums/qq173/skippylecab/?action=view&current=post-13721-1128383842.jpg" target="_blank">







</a
trying to post picture


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@Sep 27 2008, 01:55 AM~11712357
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHOSE CONVERTING THE 2 DOOR FLEETWOODS TO DROPS AND HOW MUCH? ANY INFO WOULD HELP THANX
> *


i know cdblazin is doing one. i think he has his own shop


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 27 2008, 08:18 AM~11713645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE THAT NOW I CANT SEE THE PICS I DONT KNOW WHY THE ONES U EMAIL ITS A 78*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Sep 27 2008, 11:34 AM~11714244
> *IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE THAT NOW I CANT SEE THE PICS I DONT KNOW WHY THE ONES U EMAIL ITS A 78
> *


Well no shit boss, Its a project needs paint and some other shit


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Sep 27 2008, 04:07 PM~11715752
> *Well no shit boss, Its a project needs paint and some other shit
> *


NICE CADDY


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 27 2008, 08:02 PM~11716637
> *NICE CADDY
> *


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen the car "Black Pearl" yesterday. It's in good hands getting a make-over.


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Not mine its somewhere in chi town


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Sep 28 2008, 08:00 AM~11719272
> *I seen the car "Black Pearl" yesterday. It's in good hands getting a make-over.
> *


ohh yea one of my favs! :biggrin: what all they doing in the make over??


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Sep 28 2008, 09:13 PM~11724044
> *ohh yea  one  of my favs! :biggrin:  what  all they  doing in the  make over??
> *


All I can tell you is it's not going to be black anymore............


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Sep 29 2008, 05:14 PM~11731743
> *ANY PICS FOR THE FANS?</span>* :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Sep 20 2008, 09:54 PM~11655156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Sep 28 2008, 08:00 AM~11719272
> *I seen the car "Black Pearl" yesterday. It's in good hands getting a make-over.
> *


hope its not blue.....................cuz mines is


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Sep 30 2008, 09:53 PM~11744403
> *hope its not blue.....................cuz mines is
> *


mine too :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Sep 30 2008, 07:53 PM~11744403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing that goes with BLUE is GOLD :biggrin: .......... Kinda like the BIG MAJESTICS !!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Sep 30 2008, 08:56 PM~11745264
> *
> BLUE
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Sep 30 2008, 09:56 PM~11745264
> *The only thing that goes with BLUE is GOLD.......... Kinda like the BIG MAJESTICS !!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Sep 30 2008, 08:56 PM~11745264
> *The only thing that goes with BLUE is GOLD  :biggrin: .......... Kinda like the BIG MAJESTICS !!
> *


 i hear ya! & nahhh!! no bad luck here........... im blessed bro bro! & it ill be another blue lecab to the list & im riding mines no trailer's oriental blue with a bright blue rag :biggrin: & my frames blue at the moment as well


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

TTT :angry: :biggrin: 1/15 SCALE LeCab :0


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 1 2008, 12:24 PM~11750526
> *TTT :angry:  :biggrin:  1/15 SCALE LeCab  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*ONE OF MY FAVORITES  *


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

what happen this one?

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 3 2008, 06:45 PM~11772001
> *what happen this one?
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


damn that is an old pic ........I wonder if it got built ........anyone got info?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Does anyone have a pics of the white and gold (I think) 78 or 79 that was 90'ed out


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*~T.T.T~ :biggrin: *


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 5 2008, 08:08 AM~11782301
> *~T.T.T~ :biggrin:
> *


there is one for sale on craigslist in texas PostingID: 863777660 :0


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by le cab_@Oct 5 2008, 12:40 PM~11783473
> *there is one for sale on craigslist in texas PostingID: 863777660 :0
> *


*ANY MORE INFO HOMIE*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

ive been selling my lecab for a while and when someone comes to see it they fall in love but dont have money or want to trade all types of shit but i need the space i know im gonna regret it later but my other rare projects should help me foreget about it


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 5 2008, 02:28 PM~11783978
> *ive been selling my lecab for a while and when someone comes to see it they fall in love but dont have money or want to trade all types of shit but i need the space i know im gonna regret it later but my other rare projects should help me foreget about it
> *


where da pics?? :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 3 2008, 04:45 PM~11509988
> *still for sale clean title located in miami florida asking 8 stacks nothing less everything works,all original power, 502 c.u.,i drive it rarely just to keep it on point,a lot of new parts ,suspension is stock, never had any rims on and is unmolested interior is gray  only thing missing is one latch which i bought it broken and i managed to locate it as well which will be included in the sale of the vehicle no rust anywhere ac works and have a couple le cab emblems also included with the car
> if i dont sell it it will join my other le cab in my fleet ....i hate to sell it but i want to finish my 64 vert ss and i know i will regret sellin my lecab but fuk it someone out there needs it and i already have one,no need to be greedy..lol... any questions get at me i can deliver the car in the eastcoast for a small fee thank you
> 
> ...


here it is homie


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 5 2008, 05:38 PM~11784020
> *here it is homie
> *


Thought it sold on Ebay a few weeks ago?


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by le cab_@Oct 5 2008, 01:40 PM~11783473
> *there is one for sale on craigslist in texas PostingID: 863777660 :0
> *


I looked all over Texas could not find it.. and the link you sent me didn't work..


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*ANY 80 81 82 OUT THERE?*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 5 2008, 02:38 PM~11784020
> *here it is homie
> *


I HAD SOME COMMUNICATION ISSUES WITH THE REAL OWNER OF THE LECAB...SORRY BUT THE CAR WAS SOLD ...FINALLY GOT A HAPPY NEW HOME AND SOMEONE ON HERE BOUGHT IT  









DONT ASK NO NAMES :biggrin: 


SHOULD BE HURTING FEELINGS REAL SOON :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> TTT :angry: :biggrin: 1/15 SCALE LeCab :0
> 
> http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii181/1MANSHOW84/UPINCOMING%
> u meant 1/25 scale???


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 5 2008, 08:53 PM~11787319
> *I HAD SOME COMMUNICATION ISSUES WITH THE REAL OWNER OF THE LECAB...SORRY BUT THE CAR WAS SOLD ...FINALLY GOT A HAPPY NEW HOME AND SOMEONE ON HERE BOUGHT IT
> DONT ASK NO NAMES :biggrin:
> SHOULD BE HURTING FEELINGS REAL SOON :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 4 2008, 05:33 PM~11778398
> *Does anyone have a pics of the white and gold (I think) 78 or 79 that was 90'ed out
> *


this one?


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Oct 5 2008, 03:02 PM~11784118
> *I looked all over Texas could not find it.. and the link you sent me didn't work..
> *


*SAME HERE JUST GAVE UP :angry: *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 09:42 AM~11790725
> *this one?
> 
> 
> ...


I wasnt even close but that was what i was looking for  thanks


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 30 2008, 08:14 PM~11744645
> *mine too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Any Le Cabs for sale? in and around AZ?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Oct 6 2008, 11:23 PM~11797663
> *Any Le Cabs for sale? in and around AZ?
> *


This one maybe $50k (posted a while ago) :dunno:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/863777660.html
*HERE YOU GO GUYS O.G. 82 LE CAB I THINK ITS TO MUCH BUT THANKS A LOT LE CAB SEE IF ANYONE OUT THERE SCOOPS IT UP $45000 :0 *


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Sep 3 2008, 10:46 AM~11505798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 7 2008, 03:09 PM~11804244
> *
> *


*WHO KNOWS HERES THE PICS HE EMAILED ME WONT BUDGE ON THE PRICE 40K SAID ITS THE LOWEST*


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*45k's too much? Whats a "fair" price for a lecab in that condition then?*


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Oct 6 2008, 08:41 PM~11797858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I SAY LIKE 20 K TOPS *


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 7 2008, 05:08 PM~11805222
> *YOUR CHOICE  THE GREEN ONE OR THE ORIGINAL
> I SAY LIKE 20 K TOPS
> *


Naw about 10years ago 20k was a good price now days for one like that one(OG)about 35-38 uummmmn maybe 40k if you want one baddddd


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

or you can make one like cdblazin did :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 7 2008, 07:39 PM~11806071
> *or you can make one like cdblazin did :thumbsup:
> *


Yup!! i got about 6 grand total into this bitch and thats including the car!!looks like i save about $34,000 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 7 2008, 07:14 PM~11805812
> *Naw about 10years ago 20k was a good price now days for one like that one(OG)about 35-38 uummmmn maybe 40k if you want one baddddd
> *


hellllllllllllllllllllllllll no :uh:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 7 2008, 08:09 PM~11807061
> *Yup!! i got about 6 grand total into this bitch and thats including the car!!looks like i save about $34,000 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


U May have saved $ ,BuT SORRY ..... NOT EVEN CLOSE TO A LECAB....!!!!!!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 7 2008, 09:16 PM~11807140
> *U May have saved $ ,BuT SORRY ..... NOT  EVEN CLOSE TO A LECAB....!!!!!!!
> *



Oh ya!! how so???? the fact that it wasnt built by hess and eisenhardt or the fact that it looks different on purpose?


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

double post


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I know of some one that got lucky an bought one (lecab) for $5000 a few years ago (2~3 years ago to be exact!)


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2008, 08:59 PM~11807673
> *I know of some one that got lucky an bought one (lecab) for $5000 a few years ago (2~3 years ago to be exact!)
> *


WAS IT THAT WHITE ONE


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2008, 07:59 PM~11807673
> *I know of some one that got lucky an bought one (lecab) for $5000 a few years ago (2~3 years ago to be exact!)
> *


*X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 7 2008, 08:21 PM~11807201
> *Oh ya!! how so???? the fact that it wasnt built by hess and eisenhardt or the fact that it looks different on purpose?
> *


 The Fact that the Top Looks like a El Dorado Top and That back Window .....Damn.......Your LeHACK can`t Compare to a OG Lecab......
Sorry.........


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 7 2008, 08:09 PM~11807061
> *Yup!! i got about 6 grand total into this bitch and thats including the car!!looks like i save about $34,000 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


And you will never get $34,000 out of it sorry homie but its just not the same :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2008, 08:59 PM~11807673
> *I know of some one that got lucky an bought one (lecab) for $5000 a few years ago (2~3 years ago to be exact!)
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm: pics????


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 7 2008, 06:14 PM~11805812
> *Naw about 10years ago 20k was a good price now days for one like that one(OG)about 35-38 uummmmn maybe 40k if you want one baddddd
> *


*20 K TEN YEARS AGO COMMON I KNOW ALL THE FELLOW LE CAB OWNERS DIDNT PAY THAT MUCH LETS SEE IF EVERY BODY PUTS HOW MUCH THE PAYED FOR THEIRS I DOUBT ANYBODY PAYED 40 K FOR IT OR 20 K 10YRS AGO* :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 6 2008, 08:41 PM~11797858
> *This one maybe $50k (posted a while ago) :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

im getn me one real soon, i hope :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 01:34 PM~11813698
> *im getn me one real soon, i hope  :biggrin:
> *


*HOW MUCH AND WHAT YEAR? LUCKY :0 *


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 8 2008, 12:18 AM~11807846
> *The Fact that the Top Looks like a El Dorado Top and That back Window .....Damn.......Your LeHACK  can`t Compare to a OG Lecab......
> Sorry.........
> *


damn never seen so much hating. bet you can even put on your fucking knock-offs muchless convert a car to a vert :uh: . and to other people hating, shouldnt talk, having a big body and calling it a lecab doesnt count either.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 01:51 AM~11808829
> *And you will never get $34,000 out of it sorry homie but its just not the same  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


i didnt know he wanted to sell it? :dunno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[:cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@May 31 2008, 09:37 AM~10777463
> *THIS TOPIC NEEDS PICS TO RELEIVE THE TENSION IN THE FORUM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

whats up roadmonsta?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 8 2008, 12:18 AM~11807846
> *The Fact that the Top Looks like a El Dorado Top and That back Window .....Damn.......Your LeHACK  can`t Compare to a OG Lecab......
> Sorry.........
> *



I'm not chosing sides, however,

you may not like the style top he decided to make for his car, but as far as comparing his work , to the work that was originaly done by H&E, there is no comparison. If you've ever seen the "inner workings" of an og lecab, and compare it to the craftmanshio of his, there is no comparison. And until you've owned one, or restored one, you don't understand. 

I'm not saying his is worth more or less, just built way better.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 7 2008, 11:51 PM~11808829
> *And you will never get $34,000 out of it sorry homie but its just not the same  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



Bro i get the fact that its not a real lecab and that i wouldnt get alot of money for it, but im not building it for an investment buy given it some kind of fake value that these cars hold, lets get real, these cars arent worth shit to anybody else but lowriders.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 8 2008, 03:12 PM~11814591
> *whats up roadmonsta?
> *


what up homie


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11814606
> *Bro i get the fact that its not a real lecab and that i wouldnt get alot of money for it, but im not building it for an investment buy given it some kind of fake value that these cars hold, lets get real, these cars arent worth shit to anybody else but lowriders.
> *


But the non lowriders don't let em go for cheap.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11814090
> *HOW MUCH AND WHAT YEAR? LUCKY  :0
> *


79


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 7 2008, 10:18 PM~11807846
> *The Fact that the Top Looks like a El Dorado Top and That back Window .....Damn.......Your LeHACK   can`t Compare to a OG Lecab......
> Sorry.........
> *



Your entitled to your opinion and its apparent that you dont know me or my work.
You cant compare it to a lecab because it different, and i did it on purpose,because i dont like the top or sail panels on lecabs, not to mention the price, and if you knew anything about a conversion you would understand why these cars have sail panels and half the deck lid missing,its because it was easier to produce them in high #s. Dont think for a minute the h&e are car designers there conversion specialists who are in the business of making money with as little time and effort as possible.

Read my build up and educate yourself, then build one for yourself and post it up so we can grade it for you.
I decided to do something different, you can do that you know,its your car build it your way.

But if your skill level only allows you to pay someone to build a cookie cutter big body than i respect that.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 8 2008, 06:43 PM~11814898
> *Your entitled to your opinion and its apparent that you dont know me or my work.
> You cant compare it to a lecab because it different, and i did it on purpose,because i dont like the top or sail panels on lecabs, not to mention the price, and if you knew anything about a conversion you would understand why these cars have sail panels and half the deck lid missing,its because it was easier to produce them in high #s. Dont think for a minute the h&e are car designers there conversion specialists who are in the business of making money with as little time and effort as possible.
> 
> ...


which reminds me, im in the process of building a vert. but it wont be a 80's. i would like your opinion if you dont mind


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 8 2008, 03:43 PM~11814898
> *Your entitled to your opinion and its apparent that you dont know me or my work.
> You cant compare it to a lecab because it different, and i did it on purpose,because i dont like the top or sail panels on lecabs, not to mention the price, and if you knew anything about a conversion you would understand why these cars have sail panels and half the deck lid missing,its because it was easier to produce them in high #s. Dont think for a minute the h&e are car designers there conversion specialists who are in the business of making money with as little time and effort as possible.
> 
> ...


No one is Doubting your Ability or Skill......But your comment about SAVING 34K....?!? Compared to WHAT ..ANOTHER CHOP TOP?.....C`MON now .....YOUR LeCHOP CAN`T COMPARE TO THE VALUE OF AN OG LECAB......


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 8 2008, 05:18 PM~11815248
> *No one is Doubting your Ability or Skill......But your comment about SAVING 34K....?!?  Compared to WHAT ..ANOTHER CHOP TOP?.....C`MON now .....YOUR LeCHOP CAN`T COMPARE  TO THE VALUE OF AN OG LECAB......
> *



HACK is a reference to ones skill level, when someone does a bad job at something you call them a hack, so yes you were making a stab at my skill level, but whatever.

Your correct it cant compare to the value of a real lecab, all im saying is that i have a drop top caddy,that is the intended goal whether a real lecab or what i built. i was just able to drop the top on my coupe for thousands less thats all i was trying to say.

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 03:28 PM~11814756
> *79
> *


*THE ONE FROM FLORIDA? REMEMBERFROGG HAD A GOOD ONE AND CHEAP FOR 7K*


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 8 2008, 07:18 PM~11815248
> *No one is Doubting your Ability or Skill......But your comment about SAVING 34K....?!?  Compared to WHAT ..ANOTHER CHOP TOP?.....C`MON now .....YOUR LeCHOP CAN`T COMPARE  TO THE VALUE OF AN OG LECAB......
> *


your only buying the name H&E. their quality of work is not that spectacular. have you ever seen their frame work?? or body work?


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rag top Cadillacs SUCK !!!

This topic is fucking stoooooooooopid LOL


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 8 2008, 07:18 PM~11815248
> *No one is Doubting your Ability or Skill......But your comment about SAVING 34K....?!?  Compared to WHAT ..ANOTHER CHOP TOP?.....C`MON now .....YOUR LeCHOP CAN`T COMPARE  TO THE VALUE OF AN OG LECAB......
> *


:banghead: A LeCab *is* a LeChop... Look it up. They were converted. Only difference is the LeCab's were mass-produced in a few weeks. CD happens to have the option to spend all the time he needs to get exactly the car HE wants. Not whats easiest for a limousine company to make.

Whether it's CD's "LeHack"









Or a real LeCab











BOTH started life as _this..._









I'm sure if he wanted the big sail panel & the '66 impala lookin top, he could have used one. Probably would have been a lot easier & faster too.


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

THAT`S TRUE .....THEY DID ALL START AS HARDTOPS.......BUT A LECAB HOLDS VALUE.....A LEHACK OR LECHOP DOESN`T.......SORRY!


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

cd blazin nice work on that vert caddy of yours.i was very impressed and good job doing it on your own


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Oct 8 2008, 07:54 PM~11815596
> *cd blazin nice work on that vert caddy of yours.i was very impressed and good job doing it on your own
> *


X2


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11814606
> *Bro i get the fact that its not a real lecab and that i wouldnt get alot of money for it, but im not building it for an investment buy given it some kind of fake value that these cars hold, lets get real, these cars arent worth shit to anybody else but lowriders.
> *


I'm with you homie. I'm building my wife one and I don't care if it doesn't look real. I CAN'T AFFORD A REAL ONE. Just as long as it's clean is what matters. Many of the haters don't know or care about craftmanship which is one of the things that's lacking in lowriders today. Everyone is copying the next 100 people. Where is the individuality in the sport. Le Cabs are cool but there's only like 20 of them mugs around anyway. and 15 of those are in Japan. naw J/K. But on the real don't hate.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:01 PM~11815676
> *I'm with you homie. I'm building my wife one and I don't care if it doesn't look real. I CAN'T AFFORD A REAL ONE. Just as long as it's clean is what matters. Many of the haters don't know or care about craftmanship which is one of the things that's lacking in lowriders today. Everyone is copying the next 100 people. Where is the individuality in the sport. Le Cabs are cool but there's only like 20 of them mugs around anyway. and 15 of those are in Japan. naw J/K. But on the real don't hate.
> *


well put homie


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

here is the link for cd blazin build up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337417
and this for the people trying to down grade cd blazin caddy,when you can build vert like this with your own hands from scratch then run your fucking mouth


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 8 2008, 04:53 PM~11815576
> *THAT`S TRUE .....THEY DID ALL START AS HARDTOPS.......BUT A LECAB HOLDS VALUE.....A LEHACK OR LECHOP DOESN`T.......SORRY!
> *



tell em your story how u spent like 20,000 at newport conversions and got a really bad hack job and then sold it for peanuts


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 02:54 PM~11814433
> *damn never seen so much hating. bet you can even put on your fucking knock-offs muchless convert a car to a vert :uh: . and to other people hating, shouldnt talk, having a big body and calling it a lecab doesnt count either.
> *


Back to school guys...If you had a 1980-1982 Le Cab you would know that it is not just a name that built the car, because it cost more money back in 1980 to convert a ht than the value of the car itself. So that can only say one thing, only people with money back then could get one. 

For all the people that keep saying these cars do not have value to collectors are wrong. The owner of the Palace Stations in Vegas owns 3 of them he purchased from other collectors for no less than 30,000 a piece. But some of you folks might not get out much so you don't know and people have been saying that these cars are only worth money to people in the lowrider community. YOU ARE WRONG.

And for your information potna do you know what "LE CABRIOLET" means? Look it up and you'll know why I put in on my big body.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Oct 8 2008, 05:10 PM~11815743
> *here is the link for cd blazin build up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337417
> and this for the people trying to down grade cd blazin caddy,when you can build vert like this with your own hands from scratch then run your fucking mouth
> *



No disrespectto the homie CD Blazin MUCH PROPS for doing it himself. I know of alot of people that started them and didnt finish and sent the car to the scrap yard. But when people compare cadillac prices my Le Cabs are like my kids and that is why I stick up for them.

You get me?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Oct 8 2008, 08:10 PM~11815743
> *here is the link for cd blazin build up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337417
> and this for the people trying to down grade cd blazin caddy,when you can build vert like this with your own hands from scratch then run your fucking mouth
> *


:yes: Now I have to say, CD is a good friend of mine, but I can still recognize exceptional craftsmanship when I see it. & the thought, planning, effort, craftsmanship, incredible attention to detail, & best of all, _originality_ put into his conversion far exceed that of 99% of the lowriders out there. & that other 1% aint far off... & the car isnt even done yet. If you really want to learn something about how this car was built & why he did it, check out the build. Literally Second to none. 

This car is NOT a LeCab. I could give a fuck about what value they hold, I know which one I would rather have.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 08:18 PM~11815838
> *Back to school guys...If you had a 1980-1982 Le Cab you  would know that it is not just a name that built the car, because it cost more money back in 1980 to convert a ht than the value of the car itself. So that can only say one thing, only people with money back then could get one.
> 
> For all the people that keep saying these cars do not have value to collectors are wrong. The owner of the Palace Stations in Vegas owns 3 of them he purchased from other collectors for no less than 30,000 a piece. But some of you folks might not get out much so you don't know and people have been saying that these cars are only worth money to people in the lowrider community. YOU ARE WRONG.
> ...


your right spanky but I never said his was a lecab, i was simply suggesting a alternative to the "real" thing. in my eyes his is the real thing but not everyone will agree. i have to build my big body vert on my own cuz i cant afford to pay topo or you for it. is yours a true lecab IDK. it has the "makings" of one.


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL.

Lowriding started, resides, lives and dies in California. We are the Kings of this shit. The rest of the nation follows us. 

Sort of how New York City is the heart and hub of fashion trends.

If you want a real opinion of this guys work, invite various respectable Cali dudes to come to this topic and rate his craftsmanship on this Lac.

Guranteed it'll be low ratings and opinions.

However they will give him props on doing it himself.

The car looks silly. Quit being frauds and telling dude it looks good. It don't

On another note, people misuse the term "hating" way to often on this website.

If I have a fucking ugly suit on and you tell me it's ugly, THATS TRUTH, That's NOT hating.

Now go back to playing your parts....pawns.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 08:37 PM~11815977
> *LOL.
> 
> Lowriding started, resides, lives and dies in California. We are the Kings of this shit. The rest of the nation follows us.
> ...


post up your ride


----------



## Malibudeville (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 05:22 PM~11815865
> *No disrespectto the homie CD Blazin MUCH PROPS for doing it himself. I know of alot of people that started them and didnt finish and sent the car to the scrap yard. But when people compare cadillac prices my Le Cabs are like my kids and that is why I stick up for them.
> 
> You get me?
> *











Is this one yours homie?
You bringin it to town this weekend so I can get some more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm just glad that people are on this topic it died for a while....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 05:46 PM~11816078
> *I'm just glad that people are on this topic it died for a while....
> *


FOCUS :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malibudeville_@Oct 8 2008, 05:46 PM~11816076
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's one of mine but naw, I'm not taking it this year I am going to gofor pleasure this year. That stuff is stressful!


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 05:43 PM~11816048
> *post up your ride
> *



Dude, you have a stock Lac on 14's, China rims, at a car show.

Look at the car to the right of your hood in your avitar picture.

Are you fucking kidding me?

The only thing you could school me on is DONK.

But I got that Dank *****.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibudeville_@Oct 8 2008, 08:46 PM~11816076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yours has the sail panel and obviously its a vert, so it is a lecab i would guess.


----------



## Malibudeville (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 05:48 PM~11816095
> *Naw, I'm going for pleasure this year. That stuff is stressful!
> *


Right on homie. Nevertheless, it was one of my favorite rides last year. Hope you guys enjoy yourselves at the show.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malibudeville_@Oct 8 2008, 05:50 PM~11816124
> *Right on homie. Nevertheless,  it was one of my favorite rides last year.  Hope you guys enjoy yourselves at the show.
> *



Thanks man. Same to you.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 08:50 PM~11816121
> *Dude, you have a stock Lac on 14's, China rims, at a car show.
> 
> Look at the car to the right of your hood in your avitar picture.
> ...


hmmm thats was my first lac. and it was far from stock, though it did have chinas your right. but your statement about everything cali is ignorant. just stfu. who said anything about donks? waste of metal if you ask me. but have you ever cut the top off anything? or do you do the same ol shit ?


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 05:54 PM~11816170
> *hmmm thats was my first lac. and it was far from stock, though it did have chinas your right. but your statement about everything cali is ignorant. just stfu. who said anything about donks? waste of metal if you ask me. but have you ever cut the top off anything? or do you do the same ol shit ?
> *



Please tell me you don't believe that sawz-all-ing a top off a car is something new, reccomended or fashionable in Lowriding?

I'm done with you *****.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 05:50 PM~11816123
> *yours has the sail panel and obviously its a vert, so it is a lecab i would guess.
> *



Its a conversion and I branded it a Le Cab because that is what I was working towards. I am just glad people like it. If I don't sell it soon I would like to re-do the paint again same color differant ideas.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 08:59 PM~11816209
> *Please tell me you don't believe that sawz-all-ing a top off a car is something new, reccomended or fashionable in Lowriding?
> 
> I'm done with you *****.
> *


wow your a fucking moron. im still waitin for pix of your ride"homie" bet you dont got one


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 09:00 PM~11816213
> *Its a conversion and I branded it a Le Cab because that is what I was working towards. I am just glad people like it. If I don't sell it soon I would like to re-do the paint again same color differant ideas.
> *


spank dont get me wrong, your ride is flawless. if you do keep it cant wait to see it redone. :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 06:03 PM~11816238
> *spank dont get me wrong, your ride is flawless. if you do keep it cant wait to see it redone. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 08:59 PM~11816209
> *Please tell me you don't believe that sawz-all-ing a top off a car is something new, reccomended or fashionable in Lowriding?
> 
> I'm done with you *****.
> *


apparently you dont see spanky's vert on this page. tell him his shit is fashionable


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

youve been writing for ahile i hope its suspenseful


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 06:01 PM~11816225
> *wow your a fucking moron. im still waitin for pix of your ride"homie" bet you dont got one
> *



My shit will be at the Supershow.

Only club members have seen the car thus far. I am not gonna post one here for a surrogate lowrider.

The car will speak for itself.

Let me know if you are going to be in Vegas so I can give you my contact info.

That way I can videotape your jaw dropping and post it in this topic on Sunday night along with pictures of my car.

Okay?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: BIGPHACE, rivman, Kadillac G, Mr Minnesota, vinylfreek, sj_sharx4, low4ever, lowsanjogp, LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS, HustlerSpank, 454SSallday
FULL HOUSE


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

MAN I GOT AN 81 FLEETWOOD THAT I WANTED TO HAVE CONVERTED TO DROP, BUT AFTER READIN ALL THIS SHIT IMMA LEAVE IT ALONE :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 06:07 PM~11816279
> *apparently you dont see spanky's vert on this page. tell him his shit is fashionable
> *



There is a BIG difference between chopping a coupe de ville and converting a big body to the caliber of Spanks.

Please do not insult Spank like that again sucka!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:11 PM~11816317
> *MAN I GOT AN 81 FLEETWOOD THAT I WANTED TO HAVE CONVERTED TO DROP, BUT AFTER READIN ALL THIS SHIT IMMA LEAVE IT ALONE :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 09:10 PM~11816302
> *My shit will be at the Supershow.
> 
> Only club members have seen the car thus far. I am not gonna post one here for a surrogate lowrider.
> ...


still


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 09:12 PM~11816321
> *There is a BIG difference between chopping a coupe de ville and converting a big body to the caliber of Spanks.
> 
> Please do not insult Spank like that again sucka!
> *


your right the two are not in the same class but chop top means youve lowered the roof line. both are verts with WORKING tops.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS all i said was post your ride dont know why you got pussy hurt and calling a *****.


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 06:19 PM~11816367
> *LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS all i said was post your ride dont know why you got pussy hurt and calling a *****.
> *



I am a *****..............*****


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

DDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

CADI OWNERS AINT KNOW PUNKS....I LUV THIS SHIT.....CATS ON HERE BE CYBER-BANGIN AND GIVEN OUT ASS WHOOPINS VIA KEYBOARD.....DATS WHATS UP :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao: KEEP RIDIN ALIVE


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

your right cockscious you win!


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

******. I'm out. dont let ignorant trash like conscious dictate what you do with your ride.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

oh and before i leave cockscious you can








****** fuck!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 06:29 PM~11816480
> *oh and before i leave cockscious you can
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 06:29 PM~11816480
> *oh and before i leave cockscious you can
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, So not only are you a fake and surrogate lowrider you are also a fuckimg internet gangster.

Tell you what maynnneee, as you all put it, I will post my Hotel and room number I'll be at in vegas on Sunday morning.

You and any other person in this forum can come see me.

I will be in Blue and Gold from the M.

Let me know. 

Nuff said


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

violence? epic fail! :thumbsdown:


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

uh huh...........


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS, lowsanjogp, rememberFROGG, camnutz63


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn, what happened in here :0 

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 09:37 PM~11816559
> *LOL, So not only are you a fake and surrogate lowrider you are also a fuckimg internet gangster.
> 
> Tell you what maynnneee, as you all put it, I will post my Hotel and room number I'll be at in vegas on Sunday morning.
> ...


what chapter?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Old school style steering wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 8 2008, 10:30 PM~11817142
> *Old school style steering wheel. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 8 2008, 03:43 PM~11815493
> *Rag top Cadillacs SUCK !!!
> 
> This topic is fucking stoooooooooopid  LOL
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 06:22 PM~11815865
> *No disrespectto the homie CD Blazin MUCH PROPS for doing it himself. I know of alot of people that started them and didnt finish and sent the car to the scrap yard. But when people compare cadillac prices my Le Cabs are like my kids and that is why I stick up for them.
> 
> You get me?
> *



I def get you!!! And i will be the first to admit when im wrong, so i learned that these cars are holding value thats good for you since you own half of them :biggrin:
We get defensive because we are all pasionate about this sport and the hard work we put into these cars, so when someone talks some shit we speak up.

And to be honest i have the most respect for you out of any one on lil, your caddy is the only car that i come back to and look at pics of on a regular basis and thats because of all the detail that went into it and the fact that every part of the conversion is done and done cleanly and tastefully.You know i stuck up for your car since day one when all the haterz were bashing it and i will still say its the baddest big body ever!!! :biggrin: 

For real TTT


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

whats up CD


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> Back to school guys...If you had a 1980-1982 Le Cab you would know that it is not just a name that built the car, because it cost more money back in 1980 to convert a ht than the value of the car itself. So that can only say one thing, only people with money back then could get one.
> 
> For all the people that keep saying these cars do not have value to collectors are wrong. The owner of the Palace Stations in Vegas owns 3 of them he purchased from other collectors for no less than 30,000 a piece. But some of you folks might not get out much so you don't know and people have been saying that these cars are only worth money to people in the lowrider community. YOU ARE WRONG.
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 07:29 PM~11817125
> *what chapter?
> *



Doesn't matter.

Let me know if you want to meet up in Vegas .

Until then.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

im not going to vegas. and it does matter, i have homies in the big M


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*WOW WHAT HAPPENED ANY PICS *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 07:37 PM~11816559
> *LOL, So not only are you a fake and surrogate lowrider you are also a fuckimg internet gangster.
> 
> Tell you what maynnneee, as you all put it, I will post my Hotel and room number I'll be at in vegas on Sunday morning.
> ...


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HustlerSpank, gonze704, cd blazin, Kadillac G, david, mafiacustoms, impala61pat, twatstfr

lol wass up fool


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 08:29 PM~11817758
> *im not going to vegas. and it does matter, i have homies in the big M
> *


You HAD homies in the Big M.

I'll be out that way in November.

I really am done talking to you about this.

To be continued.

PS: Keep the M name out your mouth.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 06:37 PM~11815977
> *LOL.
> 
> Lowriding started, resides, lives and dies in California. We are the Kings of this shit. The rest of the nation follows us.
> ...



All RESPECTABLE Cali dudes are more than welcome to give me there honest opinion. 

Theres alot of things on this car that i dont like but im never happy with anything i do,im my worst critic, anyone who strives for perfection will get that.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 8 2008, 07:28 PM~11817120
> *Damn, what happened in here :0
> 
> TTT :biggrin:
> *


we are Back....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562+Oct 7 2008, 08:01 PM~11807693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is two that I know of one I don't have pictures but the other one that was bought a lil under 5K. The pictures are in this topic. The lavender Lecab from Stylistics c.c..... what up GM customs.... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, HustlerSpank, gonze704, Dylante63, 87-93-94, BLVDBROUGHAM, Big Rich, impala61pat, cd blazin, LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS, Kadillac G

Holy shit! This topic blowing up!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 11:43 PM~11817947
> *we are Back....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:49 PM~11818009
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, HustlerSpank, gonze704, Dylante63, 87-93-94, BLVDBROUGHAM, Big Rich, impala61pat, cd blazin, LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS, Kadillac G
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

lol wass up fool
[/quote]

u ready for sunday homie


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> lol wass up fool


u ready for sunday homie
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 05:46 PM~11816078
> *I'm just glad that people are on this topic it died for a while....
> *


agreed! :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

what chapter!? keep majestics out my mouth? they get nothin but praise from me. From krickets rides on the east coast to smileys undertaker on the west coast and everyone in between. And the dream team of coarse. so what chapter


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

and for those wondering how it started, go back a few pages. All I asked him to do was post pics of his ride after that he got "gangsta" on me. Some people on here are just so ignorant. And I apologize for takin over the thread wit this bullshit. Let's get back to the rides. TTT


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 09:02 PM~11818165
> *and for those wondering how it started, go back a few pages. All I asked him to do was post pics of his ride after that he got "gangsta" on me. Some people on here are just so ignorant. And I apologize for takin over the thread wit this bullshit. Let's get back to the rides. TTT
> *



I am reading them now :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 09:02 PM~11818165
> *and for those wondering how it started, go back a few pages. All I asked him to do was post pics of his ride after that he got "gangsta" on me. Some people on here are just so ignorant. And I apologize for takin over the thread wit this bullshit. Let's get back to the rides. TTT
> *



Can you kindly point out to me/us where he got "gangsta" on you?


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: for your Caddy


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

can't quote cuz I'm writing from my iPod but the whole thing about meeting up at vegas and calling me *****. Don't care to much for that word but to each his own


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 09:14 PM~11818292
> *can't quote cuz I'm writing from my iPod but the whole thing about meeting up at vegas and calling me *****. Don't care to much for that word but to each his own
> *



You may have mistook "jaw dropping" as a threat.

He means his car is tight and you would be an awe.

You may have mistook "*****" as a racial slur.

Majestics has many men from many backgrounds and we say that word to one another all the time.

Is there anything else you'd like to say, address or clear up at this time?


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 9 2008, 12:27 AM~11818417
> *You may have mistook "jaw dropping" as a threat.
> 
> He means his car is tight and you would be an awe.
> ...


mine probably wasn't any better. But asking to go to hotel room, come on. He ain't inviting me for tea. I've seen enough violence. Two trips to Baghdad will do it for you. I respect people and their rides. Until you cross that line. all I did was ask to post pics of his ride then he started on his rant.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

WATCH AS DRAMATIC HIPPIE OPENS THE DOOR TO HIS GARAGE THEN SUDDENLY REALIZES THAT HE DOESNT OWN A REAL LECAB............OBSERVE











"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"















fuck all this bullshit, CD BLAZIN you have MY UPMOST RESPECT, I dont know many to suceed an atempt at doing a vert top on these coupes period,might not look like a lecab but it still looks nice, thats the truth... NOW back to lecabin
gooney goon goon bitches :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS what is wrong with cdblazin caddy since you think the quality is low and you think it will get rated low by cali builders.also being from cali has nothing to do with someones ablity to build a car and cali builds junk too just like every other state.i know the diffrecne between a well built car and pos but to say cd blazin caddy is low par is fucking hating have you even looked at his topic,thier is nothing low par about his build.you need to get some fucking glasses hater.


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*WITCH ONE OF THESE IS FAKE OR ALL ARE O.G. LE CABS NO DISRESPECT TO NO ONE THERE ALL BAD ASS IN MY EYES*


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 07:18 PM~11815838
> *
> For all the people that keep saying these cars do not have value to collectors are wrong. The owner of the Palace Stations in Vegas owns 3 of them he purchased from other collectors for no less than 30,000 a piece. But some of you folks might not get out much so you don't know and people have been saying that these cars are only worth money to people in the lowrider community. YOU ARE WRONG.*


damn homie - I hope you are right - cause I've never met a classic caddy dude that even considers my lecab to be a real convertible, let alone anything worth collecting

not that I give 2 shits what these "classic caddy" types think anyway


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 8 2008, 07:48 PM~11816095
> *Yeah it's one of mine but naw, I'm not taking it this year I am going to gofor pleasure this year. That stuff is stressful!
> *


I was looking forward to kickin it with ya homie but Ike fked up my plans so Im sure Ill see ya next year


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 9 2008, 11:13 AM~11821219
> *WITCH ONE OF THESE IS FAKE OR ALL ARE O.G. LE CABS NO DISRESPECT TO NO ONE THERE ALL BAD ASS IN MY EYES
> 
> 
> ...


not a fake I have plenty of proof :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 9 2008, 05:29 PM~11825697
> *I was looking forward to kickin it with ya homie but Ike fked up my plans so Im sure Ill see ya next year
> *


*L.A. ON NEW YEARS !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 9 2008, 07:54 PM~11825865
> *L.A. ON NEW YEARS !!   :biggrin:
> *


not with a baby on the way :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

My old one go it from john kennedy at BOWTIE connection L.A. not fake homie


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 9 2008, 05:29 PM~11825697
> *I was looking forward to kickin it with ya homie but Ike fked up my plans so Im sure Ill see ya next year
> *


Next year homie 4sure


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

did H&E custom make the top or did they take it off another car?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 9 2008, 08:05 PM~11825965
> *Next year homie 4sure
> *


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

what's up Topo?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Oct 9 2008, 05:54 PM~11821064
> *LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS what is wrong with cdblazin caddy since you think the quality is low and you think it will get rated low by cali builders.also being from cali has nothing to do with someones ablity to build a car and cali builds junk too just like every other state.i know the diffrecne between a well built car and pos but to say cd blazin caddy is low par is fucking hating have you even looked at his topic,thier is nothing low par about his build.you need to get some fucking glasses hater.
> *


*Church* dude made one ignorat statement after another.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 9 2008, 05:56 PM~11825874
> *not with a baby on the way :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 9 2008, 05:30 PM~11825709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 9 2008, 08:53 PM~11826460
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:0 This ones is fake


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 9 2008, 07:47 PM~11826947
> *:0 This ones is fake
> 
> 
> ...


LET'S SEE YOUR'S HOLMES.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 9 2008, 07:47 PM~11826947
> *:0 This ones is fake
> 
> 
> ...


BUT HE DONE A EXCELLENT JOB! thats alot of work! trust me! & if he fine tune it! add a stay fast top (orange), & 71-76 window regualtors in the doors to get rid of the strip off the glass, be off the rocker for an deville rag & ohh orange pads to match the top. :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 9 2008, 09:26 PM~11827808
> *BUT HE  DONE  A EXCELLENT  JOB!  thats  alot  of  work! trust me! & if  he  fine  tune it! add a  stay  fast  top (orange), & 71-76 window regualtors in the doors to  get  rid  of the strip off the  glass, be off the rocker for an  deville rag & ohh  orange pads  to  match the  top. :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S kingoflacs


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 9 2008, 09:47 PM~11826947
> *:0 This ones is fake
> 
> 
> ...


that it is, but damn i have to say corey its the closet to a lecab that i have honestly seen yet, again another prop to this guy for makin his own


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 9 2008, 11:26 PM~11827808
> *BUT HE  DONE  A EXCELLENT  JOB!   thats  alot  of  work! trust me! & if  he  fine  tune it! add a  stay  fast  top (orange), & 71-76 window regualtors in the doors to  get  rid  of the strip off the  glass, be off the rocker for an  deville rag & ohh  orange pads  to  match the  top. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

l. a. county


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 9 2008, 09:42 PM~11827989
> *that it is, but damn i have to say corey its the closet to a lecab that i have honestly seen yet, again another prop to this guy for makin his own
> *


THANK'S


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Oct 9 2008, 09:50 PM~11828068
> *THANK'S
> *


 no prob!!!!!!! i like that joint! just fine tune it alil homie! brighen it up a lil & flip the script on dem haters! :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 9 2008, 06:03 PM~11825954
> *My old one go it from john kennedy at BOWTIE connection L.A. not fake homie
> 
> 
> ...


this one was his too...


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 9 2008, 07:47 PM~11826947
> *:0 This ones is fake
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS NICE EVENTHOUGH ITS NOT TRUE LE CAB I WOULD BUY IT , MUCH PROPS TO THE PERSON WHO BUILT IT


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Oct 9 2008, 10:36 PM~11828415
> *THIS ONE IS NICE EVENTHOUGH ITS NOT TRUE LE CAB I WOULD BUY IT , MUCH PROPS TO THE PERSON WHO BUILT IT
> *



he should get some emblems made "ragdeville"


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 9 2008, 09:44 PM~11828010
> *l. a. county
> 
> 
> ...


1 BAD MOFO


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 9 2008, 06:03 PM~11825954
> *My old one go it from john kennedy at BOWTIE connection L.A. not fake homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 10 2008, 10:28 AM~11830959
> *1 BAD MOFO
> *












THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 10 2008, 08:31 PM~11834425
> *:cheesy:
> *


aint you suppose to busy decorating the baby room??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:0 

*SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T*

































[/quote]


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:0 Nice.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> :0
> 
> *SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T*


[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> :0
> 
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>IS THAT A CAPRICE? :0 *


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> :0
> 
> *SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T*


[/quote]

that bitch is bad right there


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

WOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THAT BOX RAG IS THA SHIT :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2008, 11:35 AM~11837552
> *DAMN THAT BOX RAG IS THA SHIT :0
> *


x123421 :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*IS THAT A CAPRICE? :0 *
[/quote]
this 2 door box vert is off the chain nice whip homie :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> :0
> 
> *SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T*


[/quote]
I LIKES THIS CAR NICE WORK :biggrin: IS THIS GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

Car s from Vegas homie


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

TIGHT MOTHER :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

looking for a trade a caprice convertible for a caddy convertible and it doesnt need 2 be real le cab as long as everything works


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

that bitch is bad right there
[/quote]
is the top from a paris?


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*LETS GET BACK TO THE SUBJECT :biggrin: *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 12 2008, 09:30 AM~11842669
> *LETS GET BACK TO THE SUBJECT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 any more pics


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> that bitch is bad right there


is the top from a paris?
[/quote]
probably made in Japan


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 12 2008, 12:30 PM~11842669
> *LETS GET BACK TO THE SUBJECT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Updates lookin good on that


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 10 2008, 08:53 PM~11834943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS, looks really nice, anymore pictures


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 12 2008, 09:30 AM~11842669
> *LETS GET BACK TO THE SUBJECT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow the patterns really set it off! :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*I KNOW THERE HAD TO ME MORE LE CABS AT THE SUPER SHOW SO FAR THIS ONE HAS ONE 1 ST PRICE *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 12 2008, 10:54 PM~11845937
> *I KNOW THERE HAD TO ME MORE LE CABS AT THE SUPER SHOW SO FAR THIS ONE HAS ONE 1 ST PRICE
> 
> 
> ...


Before








:thumbsup: Came out nice


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Oct 9 2008, 10:23 PM~11827775
> *LET'S SEE YOUR'S HOLMES.
> *


I wasnt meaning anything by saying that. EL PECADOR asked in the last page if any of a couple cars he posted were fake or OG lecabs.I was just stating what I knew.Your car looks good bro it doesnt have to be a hess & eisenhardt to be a convertable


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> :0
> 
> *SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T*


[/quote]


:0 Nice caprice


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

B4
<img src=\'http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj18/tremcheese1/beans2007vegassupershowpics091.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AFTER
<img src=\'http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj18/tremcheese1/PURPLE.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />







 What's up George... :wave:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

no new lecabs besides the purp, vegas 08


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11853936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 FUCKIN NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 12 2008, 09:30 AM~11842669
> *LETS GET BACK TO THE SUBJECT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shutting the game down  :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Make me a reasonable offer. I will NOT sell one emblem. It is a package deal.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 14 2008, 12:22 PM~11859206
> *shutting the game down   :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 14 2008, 02:29 PM~11860492
> *Make me a reasonable offer. I will NOT sell one emblem. It is a package deal.
> 
> 
> ...


pm price


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

I got an individual set of the Lecabriolet quarter emblems I'll sell. Not selling my hood emblems or OG Glove box scripts.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 14 2008, 02:29 PM~11860492
> *Make me a reasonable offer. I will NOT sell one emblem. It is a package deal.
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie I NEVER would had figured that was you I was talking to until you said something!!! :biggrin: One LUV!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 14 2008, 09:03 AM~11857916
> *T T M F T 92 LAC VERT
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Neff U, It's NOT and 92 LeCab (No such thing). It's a 80's model Le Cab updated to a 90's from a 4 dr 90's fleetwood brougham donor car. I know cause, I sold the homie George the parts after last years Las Vegas super show incident.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 14 2008, 01:29 PM~11860492
> *Make me a reasonable offer. I will NOT sell one emblem. It is a package deal.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What is the package deal price, If you don't mind posting it up? :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Oct 7 2008, 07:59 PM~11807673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:nicoderm:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 15 2008, 12:19 AM~11865195
> *Nice! What is the package deal price, If you don't mind posting it up?  :nicoderm:
> *


Posted a while back...



QUOTE(Majestics SD @ Apr 14 2008, 11:13 PM) *
I have a Le Cab hood ornament, glove box script, quarter scripts, as well as an original Le Cabriolet brochure.

So we dont waste each others time price is 700 bucks firm.

The brochure is not scratched, it's a reflection off the plastic protection sheet it is in.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 14 2008, 10:17 PM~11865161
> *Damn! Neff U, It's NOT and 92 LeCab (No such thing). It's a 80's model Le Cab updated to a 90's from a 4 dr 90's fleetwood brougham donor car. I know cause, I sold the homie George the parts after last years Las Vegas super show incident.
> *


dont mind that fool dogg he dont know what the fuck he talkin bout


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a new rear window motor for one?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 14 2008, 09:17 PM~11865161
> *Damn! Neff U, It's NOT and 92 LeCab (No such thing). It's a 80's model Le Cab updated to a 90's from a 4 dr 90's fleetwood brougham donor car. I know cause, I sold the homie George the parts after last years Las Vegas super show incident.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 14 2008, 09:37 PM~11865421
> *dont  mind  that  fool  dogg  he  dont  know  what  the  fuck he  talkin  bout
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11865161
> *Damn! Neff U, It's NOT and 92 LeCab (No such thing). It's a 80's model Le Cab updated to a 90's from a 4 dr 90's fleetwood brougham donor car. I know cause, I sold the homie George the parts after last years Las Vegas super show incident.
> *


is it a real Le Cab? cause nothing on his car says it is - or nothing on his show sign  

saw it up close - bad ass build either way though :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84-caddy_@Oct 14 2008, 08:55 PM~11865628
> *is it a real Le Cab? cause nothing on his car says it is - or nothing on his show sign
> 
> saw it up close - bad ass build either way though  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's real as it came out the dealership.  I told the homie to get the H&E header panel ornament and other emblems from Mr. Impala. A while back when he was selling them but, I don't know why he didn't.


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 07:10 PM~11816302
> *My shit will be at the Supershow.
> 
> Only club members have seen the car thus far. I am not gonna post one here for a surrogate lowrider.
> ...



















:dunno: No Majestics Verts at the show?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 14 2008, 08:37 PM~11865421
> *dont  mind  that  fool  dogg  he  dont  know  what  the  fuck he  talkin  bout
> *


I know youngsters don't know no better. :biggrin: 

What up with you Smiley? You had Vegas blinging with new fresh engraving and a few more murals .... Nice touch!... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Tell Jack, I said what's up homie. I still have those part he need for the L_C_b! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 14 2008, 11:10 PM~11865862
> *I know youngsters don't know no better. :biggrin:
> 
> What up with you Smiley? You had Vegas blinging with new fresh engraving and a few more murals .... Nice touch!... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Tell Jack, I said what's up homie. I still have those part he need for the L_C_b! :biggrin:
> *


THX DOGG ILL LET HIM KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 14 2008, 08:37 PM~11865414
> *Posted a while back...
> QUOTE(Majestics SD @ Apr 14 2008, 11:13 PM) *
> I have a Le Cab hood ornament, glove box script, quarter scripts, as well as an original Le Cabriolet brochure.
> ...


  

But only if the rear quarter panel ones were OG's :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 14 2008, 08:38 PM~11865438
> *Anyone know where I can get a new rear window motor for one?
> *


Send me a picture.  :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 15 2008, 12:06 AM~11865795
> *It's real as it came out the dealership.  I told the homie to get the H&E header panel ornament and other emblems from Mr. Impala.  A while back when he was selling them but, I don't know why he didn't.
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 14 2008, 10:10 PM~11865862
> *I know youngsters don't know no better. :biggrin:
> 
> What up with you Smiley? You had Vegas blinging with new fresh engraving and a few more murals .... Nice touch!... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Tell Jack, I said what's up homie. I still have those part he need for the L_C_b! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 14 2008, 08:01 PM~11864213
> *:nono:
> *


NO OFFENSE to anyone JUS THINK ITS A NICE LE-Cab from where it started at to now


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 14 2008, 09:32 PM~11865366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NO WAY 5K


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 15 2008, 01:15 AM~11865919
> *Send me a picture.   :biggrin:
> *


  .. I will soon.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 15 2008, 04:59 AM~11867909
> * .. I will soon.
> *


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11864757
> *Sup Homie I NEVER would had figured that was you I was talking to until you said something!!!  :biggrin: One LUV!!!
> *



What up Cricket :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 14 2008, 11:37 PM~11865414
> *Posted a while back...
> QUOTE(Majestics SD @ Apr 14 2008, 11:13 PM) *
> I have a Le Cab hood ornament, glove box script, quarter scripts, as well as an original Le Cabriolet brochure.
> ...



































so I have about 3g's worth of crap here :dunno: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

okay 4g's :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2008, 07:37 PM~11875090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You trying to start some shit ?

The price I posted back in April was just that ........APRIL.

Let me know how you want to procede.

.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 15 2008, 10:08 PM~11875485
> *You trying to start some shit ?
> 
> The price I posted back in April was just that APRIL.
> ...


relax homie just havin a lil fun..... my shits not for sale anyways....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 15 2008, 10:08 PM~11875485
> *You trying to start some shit ?
> 
> The price I posted back in April was just that ........APRIL.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 15 2008, 03:28 PM~11872151
> *
> What up Cricket  :biggrin:
> *


What up Fool!


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2008, 08:13 PM~11875537
> *relax homie just havin a lil fun..... my shits not for sale anyways....
> *


Good to know.

Thanks.

Nuff said.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 15 2008, 08:15 PM~11875553
> *Good to know.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


wow


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

T T T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 15 2008, 10:53 PM~11876065
> *wow
> *


 :around:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

wow! x 2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2008, 06:37 PM~11875090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stuff Liv4Lacs! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 12 2008, 07:54 PM~11845937
> *I KNOW THERE HAD TO ME MORE LE CABS AT THE SUPER SHOW SO FAR THIS ONE HAS ONE 1 ST PRICE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 16 2008, 02:42 PM~11883914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 15 2008, 11:24 PM~11876542
> *Nice stuff Liv4Lacs! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I have a lot of H&E stuff.... Lots of dealer promo sales presentation type stuff used to push the Le Cabriolets and Eldorado convertibles to the dealers..... unfortunately nothing I have has production any numbers  even some pics of the place where the cars were made :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 15 2008, 09:15 PM~11875553
> *Good to know.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



Damn :wow: somebody has had too much internetz hno: 


<span style=\'color:green\'>Beautiful cars in this topic..original and custom. :thumbsup: One day before my kids put me in my grave I will have one.  :cheesy:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2008, 08:37 PM~11875090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice
I could really use some of that :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:56 PM~11886779
> *Nice
> I could really use some of that  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2008, 08:41 PM~11887327
> *:biggrin:
> *


 maybe you could help me with something Iam going to send you a pm


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 07:37 PM~11816559
> *LOL, So not only are you a fake and surrogate lowrider you are also a fuckimg internet gangster.
> 
> Tell you what maynnneee, as you all put it, I will post my Hotel and room number I'll be at in vegas on Sunday morning.
> ...


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

1 more day hno: :biggrin: 

TO BE CONTINUED................................


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 22 2008, 05:20 PM~11943336
> *1 more day  hno:    :biggrin:
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED................................
> *


Its not in the condition I was thinking it was


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 23 2008, 09:26 PM~11958991
> *Its not in the condition I was thinking it was
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 24 2008, 12:26 AM~11958991
> *Its not in the condition I was thinking it was
> 
> 
> ...


still yet nice find corey


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2008, 10:14 PM~11875544
> *:uh:
> *


whats good brian :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

GOD'S SON 2


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11958991
> *Its not in the condition I was thinking it was
> 
> 
> ...


*U BOUGHT IT IS THIS THE ONE FROM FLORIDA 79* :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 24 2008, 02:05 PM~11963827
> *U BOUGHT IT IS THIS THE ONE FROM FLORIDA 79 :thumbsup:
> *


yes this is the one from florida 
I had to join the club


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 23 2008, 11:26 PM~11958991
> *Its not in the condition I was thinking it was
> 
> 
> ...


Whats all wrong with it


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

But it's at your house, so what's the fucking difference



> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 23 2008, 11:26 PM~11958991
> *Its not in the condition I was thinking it was
> 
> 
> ...


But it's at your house, so what's the fucking difference :twak: :twak: 

whats the smiley face for "jealous"???


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Oct 25 2008, 02:27 AM~11969219
> *But it's at your house, so what's the fucking difference
> But it's at your house, so what's the fucking difference :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


I know
but its not in the condition i was told


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

very cool cory! now we can discuss price on the caprice :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the 79 Le Cabriolet. I have faith that you will turn it into a sick ass ride. Do not be discouraged about the condition it is in.

Take your time.............Here is some inspirtation...............


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 25 2008, 08:08 AM~11969616
> *I know
> but its not in the condition i was told
> *


 :0 whats the bad of the car, what you pay for it pm me


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Still my favorite.... :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

On e bay.............

copy and paste this into your browser.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1308


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 25 2008, 11:38 AM~11970846
> *On e bay.............
> 
> copy and paste this into your browser.
> ...


 :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

inspirtation...............




































THAY SHOULD OV HAD A DROP TOP LAC IN THAT MOVIE BLOW INSTED OV A COUPE :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 25 2008, 01:30 PM~11971352
> *inspirtation...............
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 25 2008, 04:40 PM~11971928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh very nice car pete


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Oct 25 2008, 04:41 PM~11972219
> *Oh very nice car pete
> *


WHATS UP BIG DADDY LETS SEE SOME NEW PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 25 2008, 03:40 PM~11971928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :)


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros+Oct 25 2008, 03:40 PM~11971928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 25 2008, 06:50 PM~11972472
> *WHATS UP BIG DADDY LETS SEE SOME NEW PICTURES :biggrin:
> *


nothing new for it yet


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 25 2008, 08:53 AM~11970024
> *Congrats on the 79 Le Cabriolet. I have faith that you will turn it into a sick ass ride. Do not be discouraged about the condition it is in.
> 
> Take your time.............Here is some inspirtation...............
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 25 2008, 10:10 PM~11973922
> *Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 26 2008, 12:32 AM~11973683
> *Very Nice  :)
> *



I can't take the credit for this one, its not mine anymore. Its in skippys hands now. I think he plans on doing good things!!


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 26 2008, 09:08 AM~11975174
> *I can't take the credit for this one, its not mine anymore.  Its in skippys hands now.  I think he plans on doing good things!!
> *


We will see what happens


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 25 2008, 09:53 AM~11970024
> *Congrats on the 79 Le Cabriolet. I have faith that you will turn it into a sick ass ride. Do not be discouraged about the condition it is in.
> 
> Take your time.............Here is some inspirtation...............
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 25 2008, 11:10 PM~11973922
> *Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....
> 
> 
> ...


we had to see what it looked like with some daytons on it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 25 2008, 10:10 PM~11973922
> *Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE...*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 24 2008, 12:26 AM~11958991
> *Its not in the condition I was thinking it was
> 
> 
> ...


dont feel bad homie my car wasnt all that when I picked it up


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 26 2008, 12:58 PM~11975910
> *we had to see what it looked like with some daytons on it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*~TO THE TOP~ :biggrin: *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 26 2008, 12:10 AM~11973922
> *Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass cory!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2LOW66 (Feb 11, 2008)

NICE LOOKING RIDE CORE  WILL WE BE SEEING IT SATURDAY?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2LOW66_@Oct 28 2008, 08:41 PM~12000093
> *NICE LOOKING RIDE CORE  WILL WE BE SEEING IT SATURDAY?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

found this in the glove box


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:11 PM~12000431
> *found this in the glove box
> 
> 
> ...


Their broken...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 28 2008, 09:28 PM~12000673
> *Their broken...
> *


Yes but its better than nothing


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE PIC......*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:18 PM~12001370
> *Yes but its better than nothing
> *


 :no:  PM SENT!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

]NICE RAG


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 29 2008, 01:28 AM~12002573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sheens and brians are my favorite 2 out the bunch, clean nothing too crazy but very street


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i need one in my life :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 28 2008, 11:34 PM~12002829
> *i need one in my life :biggrin:
> *


*SAME HERE  *


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:58 AM~11975910
> *we had to see what it looked like with some daytons on it
> *


PROPS TO U BUDDY HOPE U GET HER RIGHT AND GLAD SHE MADE IT IN UR HANDS AS SAFE AS POSSIBLE SHE WILL BE MISSED BUT I HAVE FAITH U WILL NEVER LET HER DOWN...CONGRATULATIONS AND ENJOY IT :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 29 2008, 12:32 AM~12002825
> *sheens and brians are my favorite 2 out the bunch, clean nothing too crazy but very street
> *


 :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 25 2008, 10:10 PM~11973922
> *Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....
> 
> 
> ...


I AM HAPPY FOR YOU CORE YOU ARE IN A ELITE GROUP. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BUILD.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I LIKE THIS ONE.......*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 29 2008, 06:41 PM~12009875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL TAKE THE FLEETROCKERS SINCE THEY DONT REALLY NEED THEM :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 29 2008, 02:32 AM~12002825
> *sheens and brians are my favorite 2 out the bunch, clean nothing too crazy but very street
> *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 29 2008, 07:31 PM~12010400
> *I WILL TAKE THE FLEETROCKERS SINCE THEY DONT REALLY NEED THEM :biggrin:
> *


thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 29 2008, 02:15 PM~12007077
> *PROPS TO U BUDDY HOPE U GET HER RIGHT AND GLAD SHE MADE IT IN UR HANDS AS SAFE AS POSSIBLE SHE WILL BE MISSED BUT I HAVE FAITH U WILL NEVER LET HER DOWN...CONGRATULATIONS AND ENJOY IT  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks  she needs a major make over and will in do time


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 29 2008, 05:59 PM~12008994
> *I AM HAPPY FOR YOU CORE YOU ARE IN A ELITE GROUP. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BUILD.
> *


Thanks bro it will be a while before I start this one


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 12 2008, 06:54 PM~11845937
> *I KNOW THERE HAD TO ME MORE LE CABS AT THE SUPER SHOW SO FAR THIS ONE HAS ONE 1 ST PRICE
> 
> 
> ...


THANK 45 THE PICS HOMIES


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 29 2008, 09:31 PM~12011773
> *THANK 45 THE PICS HOMIES
> *


*CAME OUT DE AQUELLAS !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*I LIKE THIS ONE.......*


That one belongs to a SOUTHSIDE C.C member...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 29 2008, 08:37 PM~12011853
> *CAME OUT DE AQUELLAS !!   :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:57 PM~12011363
> *Thanks bro it will be a while before I start this one
> *


make it happen bro, i know you will


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 26 2008, 06:10 AM~11973922
> *Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice find Core, hope i have that luck or pocket sometime


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2LOW66_@Oct 28 2008, 09:41 PM~12000093
> *NICE LOOKING RIDE CORE  WILL WE BE SEEING IT SATURDAY?
> *


HOLY SHIT HE POSTED SOMETHING!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:0 H & E limo conversion?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Oct 30 2008, 02:18 PM~12017361
> *:0  H & E limo conversion?
> 
> 
> ...


ill take the emblem. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Oct 29 2008, 09:41 PM~12011891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Oct 30 2008, 04:18 PM~12017361
> *:0  H & E limo conversion?
> 
> 
> ...


1. grab the hood ornament 
2. PM me with a price

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Spank's rolling on some OG 520s :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 30 2008, 06:41 PM~12019723
> *1. grab the hood ornament
> 2. PM me with a price
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 31 2008, 02:56 PM~12027785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TO THE TOP :0 *


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 30 2008, 05:41 PM~12019723
> *1. grab the hood ornament
> 2. PM me with a price
> 
> ...


When I went back it was gone.  but i will keep an eye out for it!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 29 2008, 09:41 PM~12011891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet, like it just rolled out of the dealership showroom.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Oct 29 2008, 11:42 PM~12012395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

79


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:0


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hoping to have my 82 LeCab out by Summer 09.will post build topic in a couple weeks.


----------



## rauls78 (Oct 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Nov 2 2008, 12:54 PM~12039475
> *Hoping to have my 82 LeCab out by Summer 09.will post build topic in a couple weeks.
> *


IS IT A CONVERSION FROM A 79 TO A 80 ARE A OG ONE? I REMBEMBER YOU HAD A TOPIC A WAYS BACK. ANYWAY LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING THE PICTURES :thumbsup:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

You won't be disappointed with the results.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 26 2008, 12:10 AM~11973922
> *Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it for the first time on saturday. She needs alittle TLC but still a good find!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE+Nov 2 2008, 10:23 AM~12038753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like this one ?? shitt theses day it dont matter as long as that top peelz back! in a rag lac you cant loose not what what it is specially a lecab 79 or 80's.........................


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

> > Here's core's LeCab. Pics were taken today.....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 3 2008, 10:11 AM~12046321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE WAS HOLDING OUT ON PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Nov 2 2008, 02:54 PM~12039475
> *Hoping to have my 82 LeCab out by Summer 09.will post build topic in a couple weeks.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2008, 08:03 PM~12052026
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


*THE LECAB WAS LOOKING NICE SATURDAY !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 3 2008, 10:07 PM~12052068
> *THE LECAB WAS LOOKING NICE SATURDAY !!   :thumbsup:
> *


sheeeeeeeeeetttt.......... It was filthy!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 3 2008, 10:06 AM~12046280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S FOR THE PIC'S POPEYE.  :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

NICE LE -CAB PICS :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO GET FINSHED UP ON MINE NOTHING CRAZY IM NOT GONNA EVEN CUT HER, FULL 90 KIT, DASH, SOUNDS AND STR8 RIDE HER :biggrin:  
HERES A OLD PIC new one posted when shes done in march/april


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 08:21 AM~12069032
> *NICE LE -CAB PICS :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO GET FINSHED UP ON MINE NOTHING CRAZY IM  NOT GONNA EVEN CUT HER, FULL 90 KIT, DASH, SOUNDS AND STR8 RIDE HER  :biggrin:
> HERES A OLD PIC new one posted when shes done in march/april
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 10:21 AM~12069032
> *NICE LE -CAB PICS :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO GET FINSHED UP ON MINE NOTHING CRAZY IM  NOT GONNA EVEN CUT HER, FULL 90 KIT, DASH, SOUNDS AND STR8 RIDE HER  :biggrin:
> HERES A OLD PIC new one posted when shes done in march/april
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 11:21 AM~12069032
> *NICE LE -CAB PICS :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO GET FINSHED UP ON MINE NOTHING CRAZY IM  NOT GONNA EVEN CUT HER, FULL 90 KIT, DASH, SOUNDS AND STR8 RIDE HER  :biggrin:
> HERES A OLD PIC new one posted when shes done in march/april
> 
> ...


quit bs'in and post the progress pics now! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2008, 07:19 PM~12074443
> *quit bs'in and post the progress pics now! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*!NI<span style=\'color:yellow\'>CE!</span>*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 6 2008, 12:27 PM~12081326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I still cant believe this is the only frame reinforcement and seeing it first hand makes me laugh


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Nov 3 2008, 05:33 PM~12050505
> *LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE WAS HOLDING OUT ON PICS! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 6 2008, 01:27 PM~12081326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this car :biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 7 2008, 04:43 AM~12088112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAADDDD ASSS :biggrin:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 7 2008, 08:04 PM~12094851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

George..... Nice meeting you today at the TRAFFIC show.

This is my new favorite rag Cadillac.










[/quote]


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> George..... Nice meeting you today at the TRAFFIC show.
> 
> This is my new favorite rag Cadillac.


[/quote]
*X2* :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 6 2008, 04:21 PM~12081271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 9 2008, 02:56 AM~12103097
> *
> *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/gillyloks/shakeys7-6-08003.jpg
the PARIS looks like a damu riderz member


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin: opps ya know which car im trying to post :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 08:09 PM~12130568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*JEALOUS* uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 10:14 PM~12130635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  beautiful


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 10 2008, 08:46 PM~12117828
> *:biggrin:  opps ya know  which car  im trying to post  :biggrin:
> *


any pics of your project?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*TO THE TOP* uffin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 11 2008, 10:45 PM~12131947
> *any pics of your project?
> *


sup homie where u been? i seen you all over craigslist, naw no pics yet, i put it 2 the side & working on that 2dr brougham, everythings there, includng the paint just need to be sprayed. but the lecab im gonna speed up the progress after xmas........ what bout u ?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

car 506 made by h&e ?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 3 2008, 09:03 AM~12046263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

TTMFT



















[/quote]


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 12 2008, 10:55 PM~12140053
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like white out !
:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 13 2008, 11:04 PM~12151504
> *looks like white out !
> :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Oct 25 2008, 07:53 AM~11970024
> *Congrats on the 79 Le Cabriolet. I have faith that you will turn it into a sick ass ride. Do not be discouraged about the condition it is in.
> 
> Take your time.............Here is some inspirtation...............
> ...


HOPE TO SEE U AT OUR TOY DRIVE


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> TTMFT


[/quote]
TTT Lookin good jorge!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 12 2008, 08:55 PM~12140053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Show off :biggrin: 









:scrutinize:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Maybe one day i could be so lucky


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Nov 14 2008, 02:19 PM~12157554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0 :0 IN UR FACE BAT MAN!!!!!!! POW !!PUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 12 2008, 08:53 PM~12140013
> *sup  homie  where  u been?  i seen  you  all  over  craigslist,  naw  no pics  yet, i put it  2 the side & working on that 2dr brougham,  everythings there, includng the paint  just need to  be  sprayed. but the lecab im gonna speed  up the progress  after xmas........ what  bout u ?
> *


nothing much.i'm on c/l alot always look'n.so you bring'n that 2-dr brougham back out?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TTT Lookin good jorge!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
this one is shuttin the game down. clean as fuck


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT Lookin good jorge!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
THANKS Y GRASIAS POR EL PARO


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> nothing much.i'm on c/l alot always look'n.so you bring'n that 2-dr brougham back out?
> yes sir! :biggrin: i ned a extra set of rockers thoe im using the ones for my other project


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## punlb (Oct 2, 2006)

damn homie what tha fuck are u feeding that girl thats crazy a big body next to a RAG!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12162087
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 11:41 PM~12131050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 14 2008, 09:25 PM~12162087
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS BIG RICH


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^^ that is a beautiful car. saw it in vegas, really was one of my favorites at the whole show. really nice choice of colors, and the lavender pillows in there are really nice too. !!!! very inspirational. :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12162087
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 2 ''FAME''


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sid_@Mar 4 2005, 07:15 PM~2810377
> *
> [attachmentid=119330]
> *


 :thumbsup: Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 16 2008, 10:05 AM~12171284
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS BIG RICH
> *


*I got you HOMIE!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 16 2008, 11:49 AM~12171808
> *^^ that is a beautiful car. saw it in vegas, really was one of my favorites at the whole show. really nice choice of colors, and the lavender pillows in there are really nice too. !!!! very inspirational.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12162087
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Bad azz Le-Cab. Goes Down in The Books with All the other show stopping Caddys!Just my Opinion  :biggrin:  :0


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

http://i35.tinypic.com/2ir[IMG]
[img]http://i37.tinypic.com/30t01fc.jpg


just making sure this lecab didnt get missed........ look like paul wall been grubbin!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 19 2008, 12:24 AM~12198110
> *
> just making sure  this lecab didnt get missed........ look like  paul wall been  grubbin!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

TO
THE 
TOP


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 20 2008, 07:15 PM~12214749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Quedo mas "CHINGON" delo que estava George.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 23 2008, 11:06 PM~12239929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 23 2008, 10:06 PM~12239929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS PERRO ''O'' Y GRASIAS POR LAS PARTES :thumbsup:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

liv4lac car at the magnificos car show


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 24 2008, 04:00 PM~12245354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by punlb_@Nov 14 2008, 10:32 PM~12162169
> *damn homie what tha fuck are u feeding that girl  thats crazy a big body next to a RAG!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao??????????? :biggrin:
> *


SAVE YOUR STUPID COMMENTS YOU FAT FUCK :barf: PUN


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 24 2008, 02:32 PM~12245051
> *GRACIAS PERRO  ''O'' Y GRASIAS POR LAS PARTES :thumbsup:
> *


NO AY DE QUESO, NO MAS DE PAPA... :biggrin: 

TU SAAAAVEEEEEESSS!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

~TO THE TOP~


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 24 2008, 07:00 PM~12245354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 27 2008, 12:33 AM~12272166
> *NO AY DE QUESO, NO MAS DE PAPA... :biggrin:
> 
> TU SAAAAVEEEEEESSS!!    :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: HAVEN'T HEARD THAT IN YEARS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 24 2008, 04:00 PM~12245354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 27 2008, 11:23 AM~12275479
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HAVEN'T HEARD THAT IN YEARS!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MartyMar (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yo brian i got tha arial shot.......tell john he was chillin to hard......


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Mar 4 2005, 09:48 PM~2810943
> *here you go.
> *


TTT


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 24 2008, 07:32 PM~12247552
> *liv4lac car at the magnificos car show
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love it :biggrin: :biggrin: say homeboy when you gonna find me one ??????

call me when u have a chance Brian, guess u been a busy man


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 14 2008, 09:25 PM~12162087
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SHE'S LIKE "AHHH SHIT!!! I BROKE THE MIRROR." :twak: :twak:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

anyone know if todds le cab is still for sale?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Dec 7 2008, 02:43 PM~12360876
> *anyone know if todds le cab is still for sale?
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 29 2008, 09:06 AM~12287324
> *yo brian i got tha arial shot.......tell john he was chillin to hard......
> 
> 
> ...


I think I just fucked my neck up lookng at these pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2008, 11:00 PM~12376262
> *I think I just fucked my neck up lookng at these pics!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 8 2008, 11:54 PM~12376204
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


is this black pearl?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 8 2008, 11:54 PM~12376204
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn i love the tripple black :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:10 PM~12376317
> *is this black pearl?
> *


 :no:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12162087
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch broke the mirrors...lmao... fukin yewita


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Dec 7 2008, 03:43 PM~12360876
> *anyone know if todds le cab is still for sale?
> *



Yes it is definitely for sale. If you are not a looky-loo I can shoot you the direct connect.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this car is shutting down the le cab game IMO


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 9 2008, 02:54 AM~12376204
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


ahh yeah!


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 9 2008, 03:13 PM~12381665
> *Yes it is definitely for sale. If you are not a looky-loo I can shoot you the direct connect.
> *


pm sent


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider+Dec 7 2008, 03:43 PM~12360876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what it looks like ?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

Le CAB CADDIES TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 05:55 PM~12382709
> *this car is shutting down the le cab game IMO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 04:55 PM~12382709
> *this car is shutting down the le cab game IMO
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.... not cause George is the homie but, because his Lecab speaks for it self....


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 11 2008, 09:08 PM~12405922
> *I agree.... not cause George is the homie but, because his Lecab speaks for it self....
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartyMar_@Nov 28 2008, 02:48 PM~12282618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of headlight was used in this conversion?


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 05:55 PM~12382709
> *this car is shutting down the le cab game IMO
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR :yes: :yes:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MartyMar_@Nov 28 2008, 02:48 PM~12282618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*A SMALL DONATION FROM ME... THE OG AIRCRAFT CONNECT...  *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 18 2008, 02:35 AM~12463083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are those inner-fenders off of?


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Dec 18 2008, 09:00 AM~12464998
> *Are those coker 5.20's?
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 18 2008, 03:49 PM~12467877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 18 2008, 11:41 AM~12464838
> *what are those inner-fenders off of?
> *


thats what id like to know :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 18 2008, 09:41 AM~12464838
> *what are those inner-fenders off of?
> *


 caprice may be ? 77-79 impala glasshouse


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 18 2008, 03:49 PM~12467877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is that a late 70's T-BIRD rag next to the lecab, i like thoes as well seen a white & red one local rollin around


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

sweet pic Neff U ....


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 8 2007, 11:23 PM~7215747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite Lac. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Still have the centerfold.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Dec 18 2008, 08:41 AM~12464838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 20 2008, 11:02 AM~12483367
> *is that a late 70's T-BIRD rag next to the lecab, i like thoes as well seen a white & red one local rollin around
> *


YES ITS A 1979 T BIRT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*2 OF MY FAVORITE.......*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 25 2008, 07:00 PM~12526701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYONE KNOW WHICH ISSUE OF LRM DID THIS COME OUT IN ?? THNX ! *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 25 2008, 07:00 PM~12526701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 26 2008, 10:42 AM~12530404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Did H&E run weatherstripping on the header bow?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Dec 20 2008, 05:20 PM~12484767
> *sweet pic Neff U ....
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:34 PM~12463080
> *A SMALL DONATION FROM ME... THE OG AIRCRAFT CONNECT...
> 
> 
> ...


MR. LAC THANKS 4 THE SMALL DONATION HAY TE MIRO ON NEW YEARS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 28 2008, 08:04 PM~12547188
> *Did H&E run weatherstripping on the header bow?
> 
> 
> ...


good question i dont recall mines have that header rubber, better yet i need rubber on my top what kinda car & where can i get it ? better yet mines dont have it on the header im quite sure!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12556198
> *good question i dont recall mines have that header rubber, better yet i need rubber on my top what kinda car & where can i get it ? better yet mines dont have it on the header im quite sure!
> *


Right mine doesnt either but I wasnt sure if thats the way they built them 
my top was replaced


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 26 2008, 11:42 AM~12530404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


November 2003, got that shit on my wall!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

here's an ad I found on eBay


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 29 2008, 05:41 PM~12554246
> *MR. LAC THANKS 4 THE SMALL DONATION HAY TE MIRO ON NEW YEARS
> *


No problem perro.. I'll see you there homie.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 29 2008, 11:26 PM~12557902
> *No problem perro.. I'll see you there homie.
> *


KOOL


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 29 2008, 11:13 PM~12557304
> *here's an ad I found on eBay
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 06:55 PM~12382709
> *this car is shutting down the le cab game IMO
> 
> 
> ...


*X2 *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Dec 29 2008, 10:41 PM~12556907
> *November 2003, got that shit on my wall!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

that was from the weinerschnitzel days on crenshaw..i think i was abou 16 when i took that pic...



> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 26 2008, 01:00 AM~12526701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12556198
> *good question i dont recall mines have that header rubber, better yet i need rubber on my top what kinda car & where can i get it ? better yet mines dont have it on the header im quite sure!
> *


mine don't have it as well


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

here's a few more that I had saved on my computer








































enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

oops, forgot one








:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> here's a few more that I had saved on my computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRINIBOY (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Aug 29 2008, 12:48 PM~11472823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak: :nono: are you really serious


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 18 2008, 03:49 PM~12467877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 31 2008, 12:57 PM~12570427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 18 2008, 09:41 AM~12464838
> *what are those inner-fenders off of?
> *


Maybe a 78-79 Gran Prix. I know thoes ones are made of metal.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*MAJESTICS PICNIC 2009*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12162087
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad cadi homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Jan 1 2009, 09:34 PM~12580837
> *MAJESTICS PICNIC 2009
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

HOLLY SHIT!!! Look what I just found on Ebay...  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978-1979-C...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 2 2009, 08:45 PM~12588714
> *HOLLY SHIT!!! Look what I just found on Ebay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978-1979-C...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *



Nice!!!! Now I just need the car to go with it.


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

HOLLY SHIT!!! Look what I just found on Ebay... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978-1979-C...A1%7C240%3A1318 



> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 2 2009, 09:52 PM~12588788
> *Nice!!!! Now I just need the car to go with it.
> *


I just need it


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Jan 2 2009, 11:23 PM~12589949
> *HOLLY SHIT!!! Look what I just found on Ebay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978-1979-C...A1%7C240%3A1318
> I just need it
> *


They must have a bunch of them that the 3rd one I seen them list

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Jan 1 2009, 08:34 PM~12580837
> *MAJESTICS PICNIC 2009
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 THE PICS BIG SPANKS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jan 4 2009, 10:53 AM~12601445
> *THANKS 4 THE PICS BIG SPANKS
> *


*NO PROBLEM HOMIE BAD ASS CAR  *


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 3 2009, 01:34 AM~12590106
> *They must have a bunch of them that the 3rd one I seen them list
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> *



would'nt that be the same top into the 80's ?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 3 2009, 12:34 AM~12590106
> *They must have a bunch of them that the 3rd one I seen them list
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> *


Kee Auto Top in Charlotte makes them
http://www.keeautotop.com/


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 2 2009, 08:45 PM~12588714
> *HOLLY SHIT!!! Look what I just found on Ebay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978-1979-C...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *



HOLLY SHIT LOOK WHAT I FOUND ON E-BAY

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...%3A1|240%3A1308


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 2 2009, 11:34 PM~12590106
> *They must have a bunch of them that the 3rd one I seen them list
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> *


I bought the first 3 she had last year for the 80's and one for the 78-79 model.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jan 5 2009, 06:18 PM~12614675
> *I bought the first 3 she had last year for the 80's and one for the 78-79 model.
> *


79-81 same top correct? just differnt part number


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2009, 10:33 PM~12628862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jan 5 2009, 01:34 PM~12612065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 7 2009, 05:25 PM~12632510
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



we should get a picture with your le cabriolet an chan's le cabriolet :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2009, 09:33 PM~12628862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

IN JAPAN


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*For Sale in Japan for 39 g's*








:0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 8 2009, 12:57 AM~12640684
> *For Sale in Japan for 39 g's
> 
> 
> ...


  anymore pics of it


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 8 2009, 12:10 AM~12640386
> *IN JAPAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 8 2009, 12:10 AM~12640386
> *IN JAPAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 8 2009, 12:57 AM~12640684
> *For Sale in Japan for 39 g's
> 
> 
> ...



TTT!!!! Dat shit iz just too dope to look at once.


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

THE HOMIE SPANKS FROM UTAH


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 9 2009, 10:20 AM~12652422
> *THE HOMIE SPANKS FROM UTAH
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

might have a le cab for sale pretty soon 81 but i gotta go see it first...pics are so so


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jan 8 2009, 01:39 AM~12640834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 9 2009, 04:07 PM~12654587
> *might have a le cab for sale pretty soon 81 but i gotta go see it first...pics are so so
> *


YOU MIGHT HAVE ONE FOR SALE SOON???????? OR YOU MIGHT BUY ONE SOON???
IF FOR SALE I HAVE CASH LET ME KNOW....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 8 2009, 02:57 AM~12640684
> *For Sale in Japan for 39 g's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that bish is clean


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 9 2009, 02:07 PM~12654587
> *might have a le cab for sale pretty soon 81 but i gotta go see it first...pics are so so
> *


*ARE U SELLING IT OR KEEPING IT I GOT THE CASH ALSO OR WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH MY 85 AND SOME CASH PM PRICE :0 *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: 









i wanna see more of this one :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 9 2009, 10:20 AM~12652422
> *THE HOMIE SPANKS FROM UTAH
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE....*


----------



## raffylong (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sid_@Mar 4 2005, 07:14 PM~2810371
> *
> [attachmentid=119329]
> *



I really love the design of this vintage car, coz it looks like an old school Chrysler 300C. LOL











______________________________
I need <a href=\'http://www.car-stuff.com/gas-saving-products.html\' target=\'_blank\'>ways to increase gas mileage</a> for my car!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 9 2009, 02:07 PM~12654587
> *might have a le cab for sale pretty soon 81 but i gotta go see it first...pics are so so
> *


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

DOES ANYONE 3 WHEEL THERE LECAB???????


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 15 2009, 12:25 AM~12710361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

There's a clean 79 le cabriolet in the Dallas craigslist if anybody is looking for one.
Does anybody know if what he's asking is a good deal or over priced?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jan 16 2009, 09:06 PM~12728649
> *There's a clean 79 le cabriolet in the Dallas craigslist if anybody is looking for one.
> Does anybody know if what he's asking is a good deal or over priced?
> *


 GOOD PRICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jan 16 2009, 08:06 PM~12728649
> *There's a clean 79 le cabriolet in the Dallas craigslist if anybody is looking for one.
> Does anybody know if what he's asking is a good deal or over priced?
> *



THERE WAS A 81 A COUPLE MONTHS BACK OVER PRICED WANTED 45K HAVENT SEEN THE 79 GOT A LINK?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 15 2009, 02:25 AM~12710361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jan 5 2009, 01:36 PM~12612079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 1979 LE CAB


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Look wut i foound!!!!! a Lecab!!!
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/995913644.html


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 18 2009, 03:48 PM~12741722
> *Look wut i foound!!!!! a Lecab!!!
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/995913644.html
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 30 2008, 11:59 PM~12566951
> *oops, forgot one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Jan 4 2009, 01:32 PM~12601727
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE BAD ASS CAR
> *


yeah the fuck it is....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2009, 11:33 PM~12628862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:0 im sorry but it dont get no better


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHICH MONTH OF STREET CUSTOMS DID BOWDOWN COME OUT ON ?? THNX ! *


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 23 2009, 08:58 PM~12798271
> *:0 im sorry but it dont get no better
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 23 2009, 09:58 PM~12798271
> *:0 im sorry but it dont get no better
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 23 2009, 10:15 PM~12798399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 23 2009, 09:58 PM~12798271
> *:0 im sorry but it dont get no better
> 
> 
> ...


 no words for it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 24 2009, 10:10 PM~12805293
> * no words for it
> *


this mofo is bad ass, was this black pearl?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 23 2009, 11:15 PM~12798399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Volume3 #3


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:0


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jan 25 2009, 09:03 AM~12808157
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Wheels Set it Off very nice!! This is the Cleanest Pre-80`s Cadillac Vert Out ......!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Jan 25 2009, 11:42 AM~12808976
> *Wheels Set it Off very nice!! This is the Cleanest Pre-80`s Cadillac Vert Out ......!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

DAMMMMMM!!!! ''THAT SHIT LOOKS DUN UP''!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Jan 25 2009, 12:42 PM~12808976
> *Wheels Set it Off very nice!! This is the Cleanest Pre-80`s Cadillac Vert Out ......!!!
> *


I think thats a 78/79 vert no 80's


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 24 2009, 09:08 PM~12805699
> *this mofo is bad ass, was this black pearl?
> *


thought it was too but i think mr.lac said two different cars


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Jan 25 2009, 11:42 AM~12808976
> *Wheels Set it Off very nice!! This is the Cleanest Pre-80`s Cadillac Vert Out ......!!!
> *


Thanks for the compliments :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Jan 25 2009, 02:43 PM~12809315
> *I think thats a 78/79 vert no 80's
> *



thats why he said its the "cleanest PRE 80s vert" 

pre 80s would be 78/79


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 25 2009, 04:21 PM~12810279
> *thats why he said its the "cleanest PRE 80s vert"
> 
> pre 80s would be 78/79
> *


i guess i better go back to school and learn some more


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 24 2009, 09:44 PM~12806032
> *Volume3 #3
> *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Jan 25 2009, 12:43 PM~12809315
> *I think thats a 78/79 vert no 80's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jan 25 2009, 09:03 AM~12808157
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE OG 78 RAG HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Jan 24 2009, 08:08 PM~12805699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 25 2009, 08:22 PM~12812840
> *VERY NICE OG 78 RAG HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2009, 01:14 AM~12806980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice this is from when you drove to Ohio by Max right


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CAMERA PHONE PICTURES. WILL GET MORE PICTURES WHEN I GET OVER THERE LOTS OF SNOW OUT THERE STILL.1981 BUT THE GUY WAS PUTTIN A 79 CLIP ON IT HE LIKED THE LOOK BUT ITS NOT REALLY ON THE CAR, GONNA YANK THAT OFF GATHERED UP THE 90 PARTS TO GET STARTED NOT A REAL LECAB BUT IT WILL LOOK REAL GOOD WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

:nicoderm: Why do I always think about refinancing my house when I look at this topic?????!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 30 2009, 04:57 PM~12861099
> *:nicoderm: Why do I always think about refinancing my house when I look at this topic?????!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 30 2009, 09:51 PM~12863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Please excuse me while I whip this out!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 30 2009, 11:18 PM~12864465
> *Please excuse me while I whip this out!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


SHOTGUN! :biggrin:


----------



## 85eurolac (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2009, 09:14 PM~12806980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Liv4Lacs can you PM me. I need a quote for a pre sewn vinyl top and bumper kit for my fleet. Your mailbox is full.


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 30 2009, 11:00 PM~12864300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 30 2009, 11:00 PM~12864300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 30 2009, 09:51 PM~12863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 30 2009, 10:00 PM~12864300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 31 2009, 12:00 AM~12864300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2009, 02:49 PM~12859761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those 1/4windows and the sail panel are from a mid 80,s eldog ,riviera, or toranado hardtop.


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

Any pics of 90'd le cabs?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!*
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 08:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Congrats George! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


ORALE HOMIE LOOKS GOOD CONGRATS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 08:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG RICH


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOVE THE SPREAD ON THIS RIDE THEY NEED TO DO ANOTHER CADDY ISSUE


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 6 2009, 11:50 AM~12917129
> *:thumbsup: LOVE THE SPREAD ON THIS RIDE THEY NEED TO DO ANOTHER CADDY ISSUE
> *


That would be sweet


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 11:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 10:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 5 2009, 05:50 PM~12917129
> *:thumbsup: LOVE THE SPREAD ON THIS RIDE THEY NEED TO DO ANOTHER CADDY ISSUE
> *


or a all LeCab issue


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE+Jan 30 2009, 12:31 AM~12855559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm box is empty :cheesy:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Feb 5 2009, 01:04 PM~12915074
> *THANKS BIG RICH
> *












:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

my cars only good enough for a postage stamp size pic in LRM


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats homie on the cover of lrm


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 5 2009, 09:46 PM~12922018
> *congrats homie on the cover of lrm
> *


GRASIAS HOMIE


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats George !! :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


X1000000000000000000000000 con grads!!!!!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

I WANA THANK ALL U PEOPLE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Feb 6 2009, 12:28 PM~12926413
> *I WANA THANK ALL U PEOPLE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

Felizidades George :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :worship: 
Congratz Homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

again, that car is killing the lecab came, congrats on cover


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 10:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



I just got this issue today, congrats homie!!! car looks sick!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2009, 12:33 AM~12628862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you wore a wig LOL


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 11 2009, 10:09 AM~12972526
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

[/quote]


got my issue yesterday. Congrats! I love this car!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

>


got my issue yesterday. Congrats! I love this car! 
[/quote]
THANKS ON EVRY BODYS COMENTS


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

>


got my issue yesterday. Congrats! I love this car! 
[/quote]
SPOTLIGHT ON ''FAME'' AN '80 Le CABRIOLET FROM THE STYLISTICS CAR CLUB


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Feb 16 2009, 09:31 PM~13023724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 5 2009, 05:41 PM~12910481
> *The Homie's Made Front Cover!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Cool, cant wait to cop that issue... it wont be out untill may down here tho :angry:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Feb 16 2009, 10:41 PM~13023903
> *NICE
> *


Very nice, it has the same interior color as my 80 Coupe. Who knew that this color combo looks OK. I thought it would look weird, guess I was wrong!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Feb 16 2009, 10:31 PM~13023724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


OOps, I posted the reply on the wrong one, no wonder I did not get the images with my post. Duh!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:28 AM~13025876
> *Cool, cant wait to cop that issue... it wont be out untill may down here tho :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Feb 16 2009, 09:31 PM~13023724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Feb 16 2009, 09:31 PM~13023724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Tight........... I like all years of Le Cab and Paris


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 17 2009, 05:29 PM~13031868
> *Tight........... I like all years of Le Cab and Paris
> *


*ESPECIALLY IF THEY HAVE 27,000 OG MILES......* :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 17 2009, 05:34 PM~13031922
> *ESPECIALLY IF THEY HAVE 27,000 OG MILES......  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 23 2009, 09:15 PM~12798399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Feb 18 2009, 09:46 AM~13038568
> *T T T
> *


POST MORE PICS OF YOUR CAR! IT'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 17 2009, 05:29 PM~13031868
> *Tight........... I like all years of Le Cab and Paris
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 25 2008, 07:00 PM~12526701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2009, 01:49 PM~12859761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I almost bought that when it was in Cali, but I figured why buy more fake crap when I already have this one.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13044615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> http://i41.tinypic.com/167j8mv.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Feb 18 2009, 09:52 PM~13045548
> *I almost bought that when it was in Cali, but I figured why buy more fake crap when I already have this one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Feb 16 2009, 09:31 PM~13023724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


rare color


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:28 AM~13025876
> *Cool, cant wait to cop that issue... it wont be out untill may down here tho :angry:
> *


 theres to differnt covers one of the guts a profile like black pearl


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13045811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON TO THE TOP


----------



## 78coupe (Apr 1, 2008)

phuckit i want one


----------



## 78coupe (Apr 1, 2008)

motivated


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> > http://i41.tinypic.com/167j8mv.jpg[/img]
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Feb 18 2009, 09:52 PM~13045548
> *I almost bought that when it was in Cali, but I figured why buy more fake crap when I already have this one.
> 
> 
> ...


REAL OR FAKE IT WONT MATTER IN THE END TO ME AND YOURS LOOKS JUST AS AS GOOD TO ME AS A REAL ONE, AND THANKS FOR CALLIN MY CAR CRAP, :cheesy: BY NEXT YEAR IT WILL LOOK TOTALLY DIFFRENT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 19 2009, 03:42 PM~13051964
> *REAL OR FAKE IT WONT MATTER IN THE END TO ME AND YOURS LOOKS JUST AS AS GOOD TO ME AS A REAL ONE, AND THANKS FOR CALLIN MY CAR CRAP, :cheesy:  BY NEXT YEAR IT WILL LOOK TOTALLY DIFFRENT
> *


Don't mind me just figure of speech. Keep that motivaton up


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13044615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Feb 19 2009, 06:24 PM~13053349
> *Don't mind me just figure of speech. Keep that motivaton up
> *


YOU TOO  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2009, 10:09 PM~13045811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 18 2009, 09:45 PM~13044615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best Lac in Texas imo


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Best lac on my street! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Today rolling with the club in LA.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 22 2009, 11:33 PM~13082767
> *Today rolling with the club in LA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 20 2009, 02:50 PM~13061646
> *Best Lac in Texas imo
> *


X2


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 22 2009, 11:33 PM~13082767
> *Today rolling with the club in LA.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 22 2009, 11:33 PM~13082767
> *Today rolling with the club in LA.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE RAG HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheleo+Feb 23 2009, 05:21 AM~13083778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your compliments, I appreciate them.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 22 2009, 11:33 PM~13082767
> *Today rolling with the club in LA.
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS NICE WITH THE OG LOOK, WITH THEM SEALED BEAMS


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 23 2009, 08:39 PM~13091825
> *Thank you for your compliments, I appreciate them.
> *


make sure next time u get your LA shirt :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 22 2009, 11:33 PM~13082767
> *Today rolling with the club in LA.
> 
> 
> ...


Baddest 70's Le Cab out!!! Period! :worship:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2009, 01:35 PM~13098595
> *Baddest 70's Le Cab out!!! Period!  :worship:
> *


PARIS


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 24 2009, 08:37 PM~13102846
> *PARIS
> *



Yep, it's a Paris. Fewer Paris' made than Le Cab.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 24 2009, 08:58 PM~13103099
> *Yep, it's a Paris. Fewer Paris' made than Le Cab.
> *


american coachwork


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 24 2009, 10:36 PM~13104153
> *american coachwork
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: Yes indeed, American Coachworks= Paris

Hess and Eisenhardt=Le Cab

:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2009, 01:35 PM~13098595
> *Baddest 70's Le Cab out!!! Period!  :worship:
> *


 :ugh: Thats what I said Paris!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Feb 18 2009, 10:46 AM~13038568
> *T T T
> *


QUOTE(MR.*512* @ Jan 23 2009, 09:15 PM) 
I have that issue, I'll get back to you on it. I think it's some of the early issues but I'll let you know, K
:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## pimptyne (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 24 2009, 07:58 PM~13103099
> *Yep, it's a Paris. Fewer Paris' made than Le Cab.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Feb 25 2009, 05:10 PM~13111210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 26 2009, 02:53 PM~13119701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 26 2009, 01:53 PM~13119701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> WTF??? WHERE THIS COME FROM ??? WHOA! THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & SLEEK! BLACK IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 26 2009, 12:53 PM~13119701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Damn thats clean!


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

^Is that Black Pearl cuz if so I still have that poster on my wall :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Feb 26 2009, 08:37 PM~13123340
> *^Is that Black Pearl cuz if so I still have that poster on my wall :thumbsup:
> *



Black Pearl is now blue.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Crenshaw Marty is your caddy stock?


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 26 2009, 01:53 PM~13119701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 26 2009, 09:26 PM~13123922
> *Crenshaw Marty is your caddy stock?
> *


Pretty much stock. The car has 27,500 documented original miles. It's a 1978 Paris which is the least produced rag from 78-82. I put 1985 2 door Fleetwood moldings, Caprice head light and a 5th wheel. OG white guts, wood grain almost flawless, resprayed in the two-tone color, all the chrome/stainless was polished.

I could not bring myself to lifting the car with the minimal original miles she has. But I am known to change my mind frequently. :biggrin:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

WELL IF IT ISNT PARIS MARTY MAR :around:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Feb 26 2009, 11:45 PM~13125489
> *WELL IF IT ISNT PARIS MARTY MAR  :around:
> *


It's HACKER to you LOL


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

WTF??? WHERE THIS COME FROM ??? WHOA! THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & SLEEK! BLACK IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!
[/quote]

look like japan


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 26 2009, 11:45 PM~13125483
> *Pretty much stock. The car has 27,500 documented original miles. It's a 1978 Paris which is the least produced rag from 78-82. I put 1985 2 door Fleetwood moldings, Caprice head light and a 5th wheel. OG white guts, wood grain almost flawless, resprayed in the two-tone color, all the chrome/stainless was polished.
> 
> I could not bring myself to lifting the car with the minimal original miles she has. But I am known to change my mind frequently. :biggrin:
> *


*ITS A NICE LOOKING PARIS.....*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0


> WTF??? WHERE THIS COME FROM ??? WHOA! THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & SLEEK! BLACK IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!


 look like japan 
[/quote]


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 27 2009, 05:11 PM~13131737
> *ITS A NICE LOOKING PARIS.....
> *


Thanks for compliment


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 27 2009, 12:45 AM~13125483
> *Pretty much stock. The car has 27,500 documented original miles. It's a 1978 Paris which is the least produced rag from 78-82. I put 1985 2 door Fleetwood moldings, Caprice head light and a 5th wheel. OG white guts, wood grain almost flawless, resprayed in the two-tone color, all the chrome/stainless was polished.
> 
> I could not bring myself to lifting the car with the minimal original miles she has. But I am known to change my mind frequently. :biggrin:
> *


Very nice ride Homie


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> WTF??? WHERE THIS COME FROM ??? WHOA! THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & SLEEK! BLACK IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!


 look like japan 
[/quote]
sweet


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Mar 4 2005, 09:48 PM~2810943
> *here you go.
> *


NICE :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2009, 10:39 PM~13206400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn to hell!!!  Tell the Driver to come up here!


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

be couple more years till done :uh:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2009, 10:39 PM~13206400
> *
> 
> 
> ...




where did you find this at???


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 23 2008, 11:06 PM~12239929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO ''FAME'' FOR PLACEN 1ST ON FULL CUSTOM LUX 80s N 3RD PLACE ON BEST OF SHOW AT DA LRM SHOW IN AZ


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2009, 09:39 PM~13206400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2009, 11:39 PM~13206400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 another one?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2009, 09:39 PM~13206400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fuck i wonder what my chances are on finding one of these one day :banghead:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2009, 10:39 PM~13206400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU FOUND ME A LECAB BRIAN ?? * :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Mar 6 2009, 11:15 PM~13206658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR IS THIS LE CAB :thumbsup:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 7 2009, 07:28 PM~13211937
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS LE CAB  :thumbsup:
> *


78


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Mar 7 2009, 06:55 PM~13212113
> *78
> *


NICE :thumbsup: I AM WORKING ON A 79 LE CAB :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Mar 7 2009, 12:15 AM~13206658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2009, 11:39 PM~13206400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you seriuos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Mar 7 2009, 12:26 AM~13206740
> *where did you find this at???
> *


Looks like the one from Utah that Mr Impala was selling on here for 20k a few weeks ago.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 7 2009, 10:02 PM~13213493
> *Looks like the one from Utah that Mr Impala was selling on here for 20k a few weeks ago.
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE SPANKY HAD BUT IT WAS 10X CLEANER THEN THAT ONE


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:39 AM~13209693
> *:0  fuck i wonder what my chances are on finding one of these one day  :banghead:
> *


there is one on S f craigs list a 1978.. le cab.... just seen it today!!!!!


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's one...........


http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...QAdIdZ109688701


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2009, 10:39 PM~13206400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 7 2009, 11:12 PM~13214431
> *there is one on S f craigs list a 1978..  le cab.... just seen it today!!!!!
> *


couldnt find it, but i did find this never seen one with no 1/4 windows :0 looks like its a bald top also


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/1061792087.html


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

SSSS


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 8 2009, 09:35 PM~13220915
> *heres a pic of the homies le' cab trunk
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

GG


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 8 2009, 09:37 PM~13220935
> *Badass!!!
> *


*X2*


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> does that equal this??


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

recycle


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2006, 10:58 PM~6375593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIV4LACs do you have a pm setup?


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 9 2009, 11:32 PM~13232267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is that wood back bumper? were can i get one :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> > does that equal this??
> 
> 
> yes its the same car. the filler finally gave up on the way from utah to cali. aside from that and the rims it still is the exact same car. If anyone has ever had a 80 cadi they know how brittle them fillers are after 29 years


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Mar 8 2009, 01:02 AM~13214348
> *IT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE SPANKY HAD BUT IT WAS 10X CLEANER THEN THAT ONE
> *


It's the same car, I knew I was right. :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2009, 09:50 AM~13248349
> *yes its the same car. the filler finally gave up on the way from utah to cali. aside from that and the rims it still is the exact same car. If anyone has ever had a 80 cadi they know how brittle them fillers are after 29 years
> *


STILL FOR SALE ?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

WOOD UP SMILIE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THE LAST RIDE LECAB


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## asphlat dancin 59 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump for more pics.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 12:27 PM~2858719
> *
> *


Any on here have Brian's #


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 11 2009, 02:29 PM~13250167
> *It's the same car, I knew I was right. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: my bad homie i seen the car when spanky had it down here in the lake those fleetwood rims were killing it


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asphlat dancin 59_@Mar 16 2009, 10:49 PM~13302026
> *bump for more pics.
> *


BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 19 2009, 02:55 PM~13328137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

SOON! :0


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

How much do you think a 79 that needs work is worth? Theres a guy here always talking about selling it but never ends up. Its decent but needs body work and interior and top. It also has a factory 6th wheel which i've never seen on a Le cab before?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 24 2009, 10:30 AM~13374128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 24 2009, 11:30 AM~13374128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

Just got my April issue of LRM today...That is one beautiful cadi, congrats to the owner:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Mar 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13381500
> *Just got my April issue of LRM today...That is one beautiful cadi, congrats to the owner:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Mar 24 2009, 09:02 PM~13380401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:420:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Mar 24 2009, 09:13 PM~13381500
> *Just got my April issue of LRM today...That is one beautiful cadi, congrats to the owner:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 UR COMENTS


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Apr 2 2009, 11:06 AM~13465104
> *
> *


 X 2


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Le Cab owners I think I might of found a set of latches for my 79 for a hefty $$$$

What do you think a set is worth??????









these are not the latches they are Joe's


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 19 2009, 02:55 PM~13328137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 4 2009, 05:32 PM~13484364
> *Le Cab owners I think I might of found a set of latches for my 79 for a hefty $$$$
> 
> What do you think a set is worth??????
> ...



where u find them you should let me get them bad bois :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 5 2009, 07:48 PM~13490960
> *where u  find them you should let me get them bad bois  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

were can iget weather strips at? can anyone help me out?


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:| 77-83 Le cabriolets are....................BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 4 2009, 06:32 PM~13484364
> *Le Cab owners I think I might of found a set of latches for my 79 for a hefty $$$$
> 
> What do you think a set is worth??????
> ...



TTT


pics will be up shortly to show Iam not BSing :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## [GM]*FAN (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 11:41 PM~13567908
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 11:41 PM~13567908
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...



MY *****! :biggrin: 

shit looks double dope


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 10:41 PM~13567908
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

:biggrin: Ese CHAPO!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 10:41 PM~13567908
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good on the gold


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 08:41 PM~13567908
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks better on 13s


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 09:41 PM~13567908
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el bigotes_@Apr 14 2009, 08:02 PM~13579431
> *:biggrin: Ese CHAPO!
> *


Q~vo? who is this? Brocha?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 10 2009, 11:28 AM~13538753
> *TTT
> pics will be up shortly to show Iam not BSing :biggrin:
> *


Got to love the internet :biggrin: 6 months of searching payed off :biggrin:

They need some work ,one lever must of broke and one was made to replace it




























 and got a little extra


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 15 2009, 10:46 PM~13591342
> *Got to love the internet :biggrin: 6 months of searching payed off :biggrin:
> 
> They need some work and one lever must of broke and one was made to replace it
> ...


 damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn homie mines broke off on the right side how did he fix it ? & re chrome or powder coat it


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 15 2009, 11:48 PM~13591355
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn homie mines  broke  off on the right side how  did  he fix it ? & re chrome or powder coat it
> *


  completely made a new one from steel its bare(rusty).Its not made that great but works.I will be making a new one to look more like the OG one


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 10:41 PM~13567908
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Brian


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I love this pic of the new paint on my caprice :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 16 2009, 01:04 AM~13591468
> * completely made a new one from steel its bare(rusty).Its not made that great but works.I will be making a new one to look more like the OG one
> 
> *


I had to make one of mine from steel too!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2009, 08:48 AM~13592842
> *I had to make one of mine from steel too!
> *


  Do you have a pic of the one you made?
I still cant believe I found a set


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 15 2009, 11:38 PM~13591640
> *I love this pic of the new paint on my caprice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT CAPRICE....* :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 16 2009, 11:00 PM~13601044
> * Do you have a pic of the one you made?
> I still cant believe I found a set
> *



i've seen it. its legit, looks JUST like an original.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> :ugh:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2009, 07:48 AM~13592842
> *I had to make one of mine from steel too!
> *


 hey how you make them& im scared to take mines apart might not get it back to gether correct, the spring & all if i mail it to you how much can you fix my handle for liv4lacs?????


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

These latches are available all day long in the SGV, just gotta know what supplier to use.

Have fun fellas.

LOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 09:41 PM~13567908
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Apr 20 2009, 08:06 PM~13636594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> These latches are available all day long in the SGV, just gotta know what supplier to use.
> ...


so u dont wanna help out then.. fuk it anyone needs them pm me ill give u da info on where to find parts for lecabs and others...no need to go on a mission i can get em all day :nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 20 2009, 11:38 PM~13637992
> *so u dont wanna help out then.. fuk it anyone needs them pm me ill give u da info on where to find parts for lecabs and others...no need to go on a mission i can get em all day :nicoderm:
> *


just post it up right here


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 20 2009, 09:38 PM~13637992
> *so u dont wanna help out then.. fuk it anyone needs them pm me ill give u da info on where to find parts for lecabs and others...no need to go on a mission i can get em all day :nicoderm:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Who asked for help?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Apr 21 2009, 06:33 PM~13646215
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Who asked for help?
> ...


not me :biggrin: Ive been on my own with my LeCab since 02


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Apr 21 2009, 04:33 PM~13646215
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Who asked for help?
> ...


me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:02 PM~13647736
> *me
> *










your avitar brings back memories :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 07:09 PM~13647824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 so much motivation! one of my fav lecabs!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:12 PM~13647858
> *so much motivation! one of my fav lecabs!
> *


it was bone stock :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

thats whats up! stock nice to cuz the car so damn rare you can ride with hub caps & turn heads lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:14 PM~13647882
> *thats whats up! stock nice to cuz the car so damn rare you  can ride  with hub caps & turn heads lol
> *


I'll have another stock one some day


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

you on the hunt i bet huh? lol! its like deep sea diving, for a wrecked ship, you must be a good scuba diver lol! how you find them jointz (lecabs)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:19 PM~13647935
> *you on the  hunt  i bet huh? lol!  its like  deep sea diving, for a wrecked ship, you must be a good scuba diver lol! how you find them  jointz (lecabs)
> *


i know of 2 but they wont sell them :angry: took me 4 or 5 years to talk the old man into selling me the white one :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 09:21 PM~13647961
> *i know of 2 but they wont sell them :angry: took me 4 or 5 years to talk the old man into selling me the white one :cheesy:
> *



this is a guy who follows and records license plate numbers for future reference :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 21 2009, 07:27 PM~13648027
> *this is a guy who follows and records license plate numbers for future reference :biggrin:
> *


lol i did that before lol ! on a 78 lecab 15 yrs . ago are state wont do it anymore private info! lol! i know of a one oner 78 now but no 80's


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ohh got where abouts of a 79 sitting in front of a yard with an earl sheib blue paint thats peeled like an orange never took the drive to see.............................................................................................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13648108
> *lol i did  that  before lol ! on a 78 lecab 15 yrs . ago are state  wont do it anymore private info!  lol! i know  of a one oner 78 now but no 80's
> *


My girl has some cops at her job that hook it up


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Apr 20 2009, 09:06 PM~13636594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> These latches are available all day long in the SGV, just gotta know what supplier to use.
> ...


Are you sure your not thinking of these latches?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

those impala latches??


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> Are you sure your not thinking of these latches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 21 2009, 08:32 PM~13648108
> *lol i did  that  before lol ! on a 78 lecab 15 yrs . ago are state  wont do it anymore private info!  lol! i know  of a one oner 78 now but no 80's
> *


the white one with red guts and special license plates?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 21 2009, 11:14 PM~13651336
> *the white one with red guts and special license plates?
> *


yep i taked to her lol & know the house on the hill its garge kept rolled up on her at the gas station haha & my peeps found the house, i heard theres a yellow 78 lecab rolling around yesterday my bro called & told me bout


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 22 2009, 09:59 PM~13661951
> *yep i taked to her lol & know the house on the hill its garge kept rolled up on her at the gas station haha & my peeps found the house, i heard theres a yellow 78 lecab rolling around yesterday my bro called &  told me bout
> *


hit me on the pm i can't remember what the plate said.she lives on the other side of the bridge from me?cause that's were i seen her at.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

nope me & lester found it ,lol! top of lovejoy homie

i can't remember what the plate said.she lives on the other side of the bridge from me?cause that's were i seen her at.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 21 2009, 11:05 PM~13649557
> *Are you sure your not thinking of these latches?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13662303
> *nope me & lester found it ,lol! top of lovejoy homie
> 
> i can't remember what the plate said.she lives on the other side of the bridge from me?cause that's were i seen her at.
> *


ok close enough.still across the bridge.lol.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1136398943.html :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Apr 23 2009, 11:31 AM~13667089
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1136398943.html :0
> *





Chop Top :thumbsdown: :0


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

i thought it looked funny with out the other windows. :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472661


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 07:52 PM~13648398
> *My girl has some cops at her job that hook it up
> *


Liv4lacs I hear you are the one to see about the booty kits. I know this is not the topic this goes in but i know you probably check this one pretty often :biggrin: I am looking for a complete smooth one with caddy cap and all. Can you help me in Iraq right now trying to tie up some loose ends. Oh yeah its for a bigbody. Thanks hit me up with a pm if you can. L8


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 25 2009, 03:09 AM~13684770
> *Liv4lacs I hear you are the one to see about the booty kits.  I know this is not the topic this goes in but i know you probably check this one pretty often :biggrin:  I am looking for a complete smooth one with caddy cap and all. Can you help me in Iraq right now trying to tie up some loose ends.  Oh yeah its for a bigbody. Thanks hit me up with a pm if you can. L8
> *


HE GETS DOWN HE HAS A TOPIC ON THE KITS HE HAS DONE CHECK IT OUT


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

sup with my lecab latch who can fix it ? & need weatherstripping


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 25 2009, 03:09 AM~13684770
> *Liv4lacs I hear you are the one to see about the booty kits.  I know this is not the topic this goes in but i know you probably check this one pretty often :biggrin:  I am looking for a complete smooth one with caddy cap and all. Can you help me in Iraq right now trying to tie up some loose ends.  Oh yeah its for a bigbody. Thanks hit me up with a pm if you can. L8
> *


better get in line......:0.....na j/k he da man for da job homie....nobody doing this shit better than this whiteboy aka loserforlac...:biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

i need weathers stripping for my lecab and also the window sweeps for both windows


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 4 2009, 08:16 AM~13777866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2SHORT (Sep 12, 2008)

nice caddys


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

X 85 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 5 2009, 02:35 PM~13793207
> *X 85 :biggrin:
> *


X 82


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coachwinbush_@May 4 2009, 11:31 AM~13779152
> *i need weathers stripping for my lecab and also the window sweeps for both windows
> *


I was wondering about weatherstripping too


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> I was wondering about weatherstripping too
> 
> x3


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just joined the le cab club.......pics coming soon


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 13 2009, 12:48 PM~13874154
> *I just joined the le cab club.......pics coming soon
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Le cabriolet in the works LRM JUNE 2008 
HATE ME NOW 
FIRST CADILLAC TO HAVE FIBERGLASS FLOOR
fiberglass floor??? & & what year lecab


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 14 2009, 08:23 PM~13890213
> *Le cabriolet in the works LRM JUNE 2008
> HATE ME NOW
> FIRST CADILLAC TO HAVE FIBERGLASS FLOOR
> ...


79 going on 90.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 14 2009, 08:23 PM~13890213
> *Le cabriolet in the works LRM JUNE 2008
> HATE ME NOW
> FIRST CADILLAC TO HAVE FIBERGLASS FLOOR
> ...


 the green big body w/ molded floor?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 15 2009, 10:14 AM~13895512
> *the green big body w/ molded floor?
> *


Yea the green big body is mine.... but I just pick up a le cab..... can't wait to drop the top and cruise H-town . It will be a few months before that. Got a lot of work to do on it.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 15 2009, 03:25 PM~13898892
> *Yea the green big body is mine.... but I just pick up a le cab..... can't wait to drop the top and cruise  H-town . It will be a few months before that. Got a lot of work to do on it.
> *


CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR FIND :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

wondering where this car is ?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin for pics of a boot from a Lecab caddy if anyone can help me out


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 15 2009, 08:55 PM~13902163
> *wondering where this car is ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

713 area code is houston,texas....probably on the south side of hustle twn...texas..aka houston,tx...lol....born n raise...my homies... uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 15 2009, 11:55 PM~13902163
> *wondering where this car is ?
> 
> 
> ...


its here in houston, candy red with 84s on it. that pic is at the slab spot, its a store where you can get all your slab needs, the owner of the store is the one that ones that lecab


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 15 2009, 11:55 PM~13902163
> *wondering where this car is ?
> 
> 
> ...


 i beleive this is it


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13964267
> *i beleive this is it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats pretty clean


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

SWANGIN N BANGING DOWN MLK...SOUTH EAST MUTHAFUKAS....H-TWN.. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 21 2009, 10:52 PM~13964393
> *SWANGIN N BANGING DOWN MLK...SOUTH EAST MUTHAFUKAS....H-TWN.. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :ugh: i dont know him


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

not bad! but like the o.g look better, but a nice slab!


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 21 2009, 08:56 PM~13964440
> *not bad! but like the o.g look better, but a nice slab!
> *


QUE ONDA KINGOFLAC :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@May 21 2009, 09:00 PM~13964497
> *QUE ONDA KINGOFLAC :biggrin:
> *


huh?? lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

there is a 78-79 brochure on ebay right now for @ $20 shipped


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2009, 11:09 AM~13969974
> *there is a 78-79 brochure on ebay right now for @ $20 shipped
> *


yep : 0 my car came with it & the care guide


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 21 2009, 07:32 PM~13963441
> *its here in houston, candy red with 84s  on it. that pic is at the slab spot, its a store where you can get all your slab needs, the owner of the store is the one that ones that lecab
> *


naw man the red lecab and the brandy wine one arent the same car...the brandy lecab has been on the scene since the 90's...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@May 23 2009, 12:26 AM~13975442
> *naw man the red lecab and the brandy wine one arent  the same car...the brandy lecab has been on the scene since the 90's...
> *


Was Condrey's car in the 90's


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2009, 10:57 PM~13982057
> *Was Condrey's car in the 90's
> *


*CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE........*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@May 23 2009, 12:26 AM~13975442
> *naw man the red lecab and the brandy wine one arent  the same car...the brandy lecab has been on the scene since the 90's...
> *


:dunno: im not old :biggrin: :biggrin: , but thanks for sharing that info


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 24 2009, 10:55 PM~13987591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Le Cabs SUCK j/k


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13987591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!! :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

hmm could this be the car?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

WHATS UP... LE CAB HOMIES MY CADDI IS ALMOST READY TO HIT THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@May 26 2009, 01:09 PM~14002626
> *WHATS UP... LE CAB HOMIES MY CADDI IS ALMOST READY TO HIT THE STREETS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICTURES THIS TOPIC NEEDS A NEW PUSH


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/classified-ad/8321541
Look everyone a lecab for sale

















Too late...... I got it.... and yes I drove all the way to canada
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 26 2009, 03:50 PM~14004286
> *http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/classified-ad/8321541
> Look everyone a lecab for sale
> 
> ...


OK Already.........


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 26 2009, 03:50 PM~14004286
> *http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/classified-ad/8321541
> Look everyone a lecab for sale
> 
> ...



:roflmao: congratz


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 26 2009, 03:50 PM~14004286
> *http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/classified-ad/8321541
> Look everyone a lecab for sale
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 26 2009, 05:50 PM~14004286
> *http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/classified-ad/8321541
> Look everyone a lecab for sale
> 
> ...


another lecab in houston, that makes it 5 right?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 09:11 PM~14008250
> *another lecab in houston, that makes it 5 right?
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

name the five thats in houston im curious


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 26 2009, 04:50 PM~14004286
> *http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/classified-ad/8321541
> Look everyone a lecab for sale
> 
> ...


You bullshitting,right? :0 
I offered that clown more than the asking price now,3-4 years ago,and he wouldn't take it,had cash in hand.The car is mouse infested,and needs a complete resto,but worth the $$$$ if he'll actually let it go when it comes time to take it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coachwinbush_@May 28 2009, 12:20 PM~14025454
> *name the five thats in houston im curious
> *


1. live4lacs blue lowrider
2. slabriders white was just posted
3. the slab lecab a page back
4. the red lecab a page back
and 
5.the red one that was at last minute that needed work

might be more tho


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 28 2009, 12:24 PM~14026058
> *You bullshitting,right? :0
> I offered that clown more than the asking price now,3-4 years ago,and he wouldn't take it,had cash in hand.The car is mouse infested,and needs a complete resto,but worth the $$$$ if he'll actually let it go when it comes time to take it.
> *


Are you sure its the same one? This one was in canada.and its in descent shape. No mouses found yet and iv been all over it. Doesn't matter cause its getting 90 metal anyway.. I got it for less than asking price.... only took me 3600miles round trip to get it home.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 4 2009, 10:16 AM~13777866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is also questionable, might be the red one that need work, it could be a 6th one, or it might not be from houston :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 27 2009, 02:45 AM~14010950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight when is it going to come out?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 28 2009, 03:06 PM~14027821
> *Are you sure its the same one? This one was in canada.and its in descent shape. No mouses found yet and iv been all over it. Doesn't matter cause its getting 90 metal anyway..  I got it for less than asking price.... only took me 3600miles round trip to get it home.
> *


It's the same one,I'm about 100 miles from there,it's in east selkirk right?Just north of WPG,seller stinks of B.O,it's the only lecab I know of that was around here.I offered him $5500 when he was asking $5000 awhile back,and he wouldn't sell it as he was just being a dyck.
Good project though,looked fairly complete,but yeah it was full of mouse nests when i seen it last,but w/e,that's nothing.


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 26 2009, 04:50 PM~14004286
> *http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/classified-ad/8321541
> Look everyone a lecab for sale
> 
> ...


I called that guy like 2 months ago about that car. You should have stopped by when you picked it up.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93+May 28 2009, 04:06 PM~14027821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lowdeville aint bullshittin.. im suprised the guy actually let it go. congrats on the purchase though.. make it right.. 

maybe he just didnt like deville. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 28 2009, 08:13 PM~14030098
> *It's the same one,I'm about 100 miles from there,it's in east selkirk right?Just north of WPG,seller stinks of B.O,it's the only lecab I know of that was around here.I offered him $5500 when he was asking $5000 awhile back,and he wouldn't sell it as he was just being a dyck.
> Good project though,looked fairly complete,but yeah it was full of mouse nests when i seen it last,but w/e,that's nothing.
> *


pretty sure there is another one running around winnipeg somewhere. i remember seeing it in south st vital a couple years ago. wasnt the same one for sale out selkirk way eitehr.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 28 2009, 07:41 PM~14030388
> *lowdeville aint bullshittin.. im suprised the guy actually let it go.  congrats on the purchase though.. make it right..
> 
> maybe he just didnt like deville. lol.
> *


haha!He kept telling me he was getting phone calls from Cali and figured he was sitting on a treasure(kinda was i guess),think he thought he was gonna get double what he was asking or some shit.Musta needed the money finally I suppose. :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

more pic's ple :biggrin: ases!!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 28 2009, 08:46 PM~14030439
> *haha!He kept telling me he was getting phone calls from Cali and figured he was sitting on a treasure(kinda was i guess),think he thought he was gonna get double what he was asking or some shit.Musta needed the money finally I suppose. :biggrin:
> *


lol... at least it will be built nice.. not sayin that wouldnt happen up here. but he sure didnt want to sell it back then.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 26 2009, 04:50 PM~14004286
> *http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/classified-ad/8321541
> Look everyone a lecab for sale
> 
> ...


 post a pic ,the link dont work


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats the pic from the link.


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 26 2009, 04:50 PM~14004286
> *http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/classified-ad/8321541
> Look everyone a lecab for sale
> 
> ...


Damn man, I was waiting on my coupe to sell then I wanted to pick this one up  

Congrats tho...........................just outta curiousity how'd you'd find out about it way up here?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@May 28 2009, 10:13 PM~14031430
> *Damn man, I was waiting on my coupe to sell then I wanted to pick this one up
> 
> Congrats tho...........................just outta curiousity how'd you'd find out about it way up here?
> *


exactly what i was trying to figure out


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2009, 04:02 PM~14027774
> *1. live4lacs blue lowrider
> 2. slabriders white was just posted
> 3. the slab lecab a page back
> ...


man you WAY OFF!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@May 28 2009, 10:13 PM~14031430
> *Damn man, I was waiting on my coupe to sell then I wanted to pick this one up
> 
> Congrats tho...........................just outta curiousity how'd you'd find out about it way up here?
> *


so real good huntin id say :dunno:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@May 28 2009, 09:13 PM~14031430
> *Damn man, I was waiting on my coupe to sell then I wanted to pick this one up
> 
> Congrats tho...........................just outta curiousity how'd you'd find out about it way up here?
> *


Google (le cabriolets for sale)...I was wondering way no one up there picked it... the guy told me he was about to get locked up.so I guess that's why he let it go... cheap too.......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2009, 11:11 PM~14032211
> *man you WAY OFF!!!! :cheesy:
> *


well please inform us


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@May 28 2009, 09:13 PM~14031430
> *Damn man, I was waiting on my coupe to sell then I wanted to pick this one up
> 
> Congrats tho...........................just outta curiousity how'd you'd find out about it way up here?
> *


Google (le cabriolets for sale)...I was wondering way no one up there picked it... the guy told me he was about to get locked up.so I guess that's why he let it go... cheap too.......


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 28 2009, 10:28 PM~14032448
> *. the guy told me he was about to get locked up.
> *


I don't even want to imagine what for :ugh: (those who met this cat know what I mean)


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:20 PM~12462961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:21 PM~12462964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:21 PM~12462972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:35 PM~12463083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SE VALE ''FAME'' TO THA TOP


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 28 2009, 11:35 PM~14032543
> *I don't even want to imagine what for :ugh: (those who met this cat know what I mean)
> *



lol..ahhhh selkirks finest. haha..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

This one is in Canada :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@May 29 2009, 06:00 PM~14041070
> *T T T
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

does anyone know the color of the lecab caddy from japan


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14042364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93+May 28 2009, 10:32 PM~14032504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 29 2009, 09:58 PM~14043622
> *does anyone know the color of the lecab caddy from japan
> *


Lol witch one?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13987591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2009, 11:31 PM~14032488
> *well please inform us
> *


I AINT N0 SNICH!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

http://i36.tinypic.com/23gxqo8.jpg
*ANOTHER BAD ASS LE CAB COMING OUT SOON :0 *


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2009, 10:51 PM~14057024
> *I AINT N0 SNICH!!!
> *


 :uh: how is that snitching?


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 09:41 PM~13567908
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...



damnn! made my dick hard


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 31 2009, 10:27 PM~14057428
> *http://i36.tinypic.com/23gxqo8.jpg
> ANOTHER BAD ASS LE CAB COMING OUT SOON :0
> *


la majestics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2009, 04:02 PM~14027774
> *1. live4lacs blue lowrider
> 2. slabriders white was just posted
> 3. the slab lecab a page back
> ...


there's a red and white one in la porte, but i ain't no snitch! LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 1 2009, 01:12 AM~14058460
> *:uh:  how is that snitching?
> *


Ain't my place to put names out there... Some ppl are building cars on the DL!


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 31 2009, 11:27 PM~14057428
> *http://i36.tinypic.com/23gxqo8.jpg
> ANOTHER BAD ASS LE CAB COMING OUT SOON :0
> *


wwwhhhaaaatttt!!!!! :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2009, 01:00 PM~14061825
> *Ain't my place to put names out there... Some ppl are building cars on the DL!
> *


 :0 
thats different, then just letting people know


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 12:19 AM~14068904
> *:0
> thats different, then just letting people know
> 
> ...


puro pedo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2009, 07:52 PM~14075542
> *puro pedo
> *



look who got off the toilet :uh:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: 
Thanks Sheen


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2009, 05:52 PM~14075542
> *puro pedo
> *


*HECHAS !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 3 2009, 01:20 PM~14082958
> *HECHAS !!   :biggrin:
> *


TE HECHAS GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:nicoderm: EY!GUEY! MORE PIC'S plea :biggrin: se


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 08:21 PM~13647961
> *i know of 2 but they wont sell them :angry: took me 4 or 5 years to talk the old man into selling me the white one :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 3 2009, 12:57 AM~14078533
> *:0  :biggrin:
> Thanks Sheen
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2009, 05:37 PM~14086575
> *TE HECHAS GUEY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pics of your lecab, dj short dog


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

MORE PICS PICS PICS FACKIN SHIAT!!!!


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:angry: PIC'S


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

PICS :dunno: ANYBODY ???


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 03:39 PM~14112464
> *pics of your lecab, dj  short dog
> *


YEAH! were the pic's at homie!!!!! :yes:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:guns:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Not a Lecab, but this is my shit...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 6 2009, 11:22 PM~14115091
> *Not a Lecab, but this is my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


its still bad ass , its a vert clean project homie , thanks for the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 7 2009, 01:31 AM~14116046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh! yeah! :thumbsup: clean ass le-cab! :yes:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 6 2009, 11:31 PM~14116046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One day i'll get up there...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 6 2009, 10:20 PM~14114576
> *MORE PICS PICS PICS FACKIN SHIAT!!!!
> *


post yours


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I know some of yall got some good pics so support this topic!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480850


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Short Dog's Lecab from La Porte, TX


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 06:09 PM~14120598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 07:09 PM~14120598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 06:09 PM~14120598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 7 2009, 02:24 PM~14119297
> *One day i'll get up there...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 7 2009, 12:31 AM~14116046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A++


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 6 2009, 10:22 PM~14115091
> *Not a Lecab, but this is my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


A++


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 07:52 PM~14120455
> *post yours
> *


  :dunno: :|


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 08:09 PM~14120598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 7 2009, 02:24 PM~14119297
> *One day i'll get up there...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE MEE LE_CAB CANT WAIT TO GET HER DONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

can anyone tell me where to fill the fluid for my vert top on my lecab
shit is moving slow and i dont know shit bout verts its my first one!!!! 
Top always worked great been sitting for about 5-6 months and now its hesitating a lil bit what can yall adise me 2 do!!  :uh:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 8 2009, 11:31 AM~14125032
> *can anyone tell me where to fill the fluid for my vert top on my lecab
> shit is moving slow and i dont know shit bout verts its my first one!!!!
> Top always worked great been sitting for about 5-6 months and now its hesitating a lil bit what can yall adise me 2 do!!   :uh:
> *


Behind the back seat. Pull the little black plug out of the pump & put Trans fluid in it.
If you need cylinders, http://www.topsdown.com/New-top-lift-cylinder-p180.html


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 8 2009, 08:40 AM~14125089
> *Behind the back seat. Pull the little black plug out of the pump & put Trans fluid in it.
> If you need cylinders, http://www.topsdown.com/New-top-lift-cylinder-p180.html
> *


THANX PIMPIN IM GONNA CHECK ON THAT THIS WEEKEND AND GO FROM THERE!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 6 2009, 11:31 PM~14116046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN IT LOOKS NICE !!* :nicoderm:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Who's knows of a 79. Im on the hunt again.


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 7 2009, 10:09 PM~14121506
> *  :dunno:  :|
> *


:dunno: id figure your here for ideas


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY+Jun 7 2009, 10:44 AM~14118412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jun 8 2009, 12:54 PM~14125714
> *Who's knows of a 79. Im on the hunt again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

theres a convertible caddy...on ebay........check it out guys...... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

its a 79 le cab......heres the item number Item number: 320381668678.... :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Co...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

what yall think about chrome undies on a uncut car(lecab)14x7's & vouges????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 6 2009, 10:31 PM~14116046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of this LeCab on full lock up?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Co...5fCarsQ5fTrucks le cab.... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jun 10 2009, 03:49 PM~14152216
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Co...5fCarsQ5fTrucks  le cab.... uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *




He's looking for 30k for that 79.
I think thats a little to much. The no reserve shell bidding should be fun to watch. :twak:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HERE IS ANOTHER WESTSIDE C.C., LE CAB


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 11 2009, 12:29 PM~14161594
> *HERE IS ANOTHER WESTSIDE C.C., LE CAB
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!! I want one!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Quarterback_@Jun 11 2009, 02:30 PM~14161606
> *Nice!!!!!! I want one!!!!
> *


yeah this cars are sick but not the 78-79


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 11 2009, 03:29 PM~14161594
> *HERE IS ANOTHER WESTSIDE C.C., LE CAB
> 
> 
> ...


Show the mural


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 02:55 PM~14161860
> *yeah this cars are sick but not the 78-79
> *


 NOT THE 78-79? WHAT? :loco: THERE ALL BAD ASS 78-82 uffin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 11 2009, 02:29 PM~14161594
> *HERE IS ANOTHER WESTSIDE C.C., LE CAB
> 
> 
> ...


WESTSiDEcc got two red & silver? :thumbsup: nice rides homie


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 11 2009, 07:50 PM~14164758
> *NOT THE 78-79? WHAT?  :loco: THERE ALL BAD ASS 78-82 uffin:
> *


i dont like the front end other than that


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 6 2009, 11:31 PM~14116046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

WoWwW


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

post pics problem solved


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

If its an hess and eisenhardt it is a Le cab. if its not a Hess and eisenhardt its something else like a Paris. 


Hess & Eisenhardt(LeCabriolet)(1978-1983), American Custom Coachworks(Paris)(1977-1979), Car Craft(1978, 1986-1991), Coach Builders Limited(1989-1991)


if you custom made it yourself then you can call it what you want but if you call it a le cab you are copyrighting infringing :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 09:06 PM~14166620
> *post pics problem solved
> *


x2


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 11 2009, 12:29 PM~14161594
> *HERE IS ANOTHER WESTSIDE C.C., LE CAB
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE FOR POSTING MY CAR UP :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 11 2009, 04:40 PM~14164094
> *Show the mural
> *


I WILL HAVE MY HOMIE POST A COUPLE MORE PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

PROBLEM SOLVED Le CAB T T T


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 11 2009, 04:57 PM~14164842
> *WESTSiDEcc got two red & silver?  :thumbsup: nice rides homie
> *


Correction this silver one used to be the Red one. We also have a candy tequila gold one with a mural on the trunk as well. I'll post a pic of both of them.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jun 11 2009, 08:43 PM~14167139
> *PROBLEM SOLVED Le CAB T T T
> *


  But do you have any pics of it locked up?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 11 2009, 12:29 PM~14161594
> *HERE IS ANOTHER WESTSIDE C.C., LE CAB
> 
> 
> ...


YEP , CAME OUT REAL NICE


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 11 2009, 11:14 PM~14166712
> *THANKS HOMIE FOR POSTING MY CAR UP  :thumbsup:
> *


any pic's wit the top up ? looks like a new top on it ? LA$WestSide$Ryder ttt on your ride homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 12 2009, 03:49 AM~14168935
> *  But do you have any pics of it locked up?
> *


YEAH! WERE ARE THE PIC'S OF IT LOCKED UP ? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 12 2008, 07:54 PM~11845937
> *I KNOW THERE HAD TO ME MORE LE CABS AT THE SUPER SHOW SO FAR THIS ONE HAS ONE 1 ST PRICE
> 
> 
> ...


FAME!!!!!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 23 2007, 11:38 PM~9070731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 01:55 PM~14161860
> *yeah this cars are sick but not the 78-79
> *


 :angry: 
If your going to talk bad about the 78-79's thats because you dont have either


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 12 2009, 10:29 AM~14170265
> *:angry:
> If your going to talk bad about the 78-79's thats because you dont have either
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Can anyone help me with this, only the pass. side sags? Iam assuming its a bushing but not sure which one.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 11 2009, 12:29 PM~14161594
> *HERE IS ANOTHER WESTSIDE C.C., LE CAB
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 12 2009, 11:29 AM~14170265
> *:angry:
> If your going to talk bad about the 78-79's thats because you dont have either
> *


let da haterz be cory fukem..on a side note :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 12 2009, 10:41 AM~14170723
> *Can anyone help me with this, only the pass. side sags? Iam assuming its a bushing but not sure which one.
> 
> 
> ...



more likely its an adjustment on the bar that pulls the rack back when folding, there should be some up and down adjustment to correct this. :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*BUMP :0 *


----------



## danny24 (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]
PURO WESTSIDE C.C.
ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 12 2009, 07:19 AM~14169719
> *any pic's wit the top up ? looks like a new top on it ? LA$WestSide$Ryder ttt on your ride homie! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

>


PURO WESTSIDE C.C.
ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 02:55 PM~14161860
> *yeah this cars are sick but not the 78-79
> *


this is coming from a guy that only restores rusty 65 impala 4 doors :uh:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2009, 04:33 PM~14174490
> *this is coming from a guy that only restores rusty 65 impala 4 doors :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 12 2009, 06:38 PM~14174531
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2009, 06:33 PM~14174490
> *this is coming from a guy that only restores rusty 65 impala 4 doors :uh:
> *


:0 ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 12 2009, 12:03 PM~14170886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch looks clean !!! would be nice to see it with the new paint job locked up :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 12 2009, 04:14 PM~14174817
> *bitch looks clean !!! would be nice to see it with the new paint job locked up :biggrin:
> *


OK LET ME WORK ON IT


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jun 12 2009, 07:43 PM~14175038
> *OK LET ME  WORK ON IT
> *


eres' chingon vato!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 12 2009, 04:47 PM~14175062
> *eres' chingon vato!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 12 2009, 09:41 AM~14170723
> *Can anyone help me with this, only the pass. side sags? Iam assuming its a bushing but not sure which one.
> 
> 
> ...


i remember my bro's skylark rag top did that, but it was the side cables that goes in the top side rails (hold down cables) i think....... & like the guts in there keep it C.D.V. & im diging that im going with an look like that as well nothing wild kinda O.G.


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 11 2009, 05:57 PM~14164842
> *WESTSiDEcc got two red & silver?  :thumbsup: nice rides homie
> *


HERE IS A PIC OF THE OTHER LECAB
















































HERE IS THE TRUNK FOR THE GOLD ONE








HERE IS THE TRUNK FOR THE GREY


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jun 12 2009, 09:44 PM~14175803
> *HERE IS A PIC OF THE OTHER LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean car, the mural on the grey one is sick! CALiFAS SHiT! uffin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jun 12 2009, 10:01 PM~14175955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5HH8p8ZVn4 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 12 2009, 10:29 AM~14170265
> *:angry:
> If your going to talk bad about the 78-79's thats because you dont have either
> *


wasnt talking bad about them i just dont like them, i dont like the ffront end of them


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 12 2009, 01:52 PM~14171922
> *let da haterz be cory fukem..on a side note  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


why does your car say deville and not le cabriolet on the rear quarter?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I KNOW THESE LECABS ARE RARE......
WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF FINDING AN 80-82 LECAB ?? 
AND WERE WOULD YOU LOOK TO FIND ONE ?? 
IVE LOOKED IN CLASSIC CARS WEBSITES,MAGAZINES AND HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING.....*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 13 2009, 09:34 AM~14179319
> *I KNOW THESE LECABS ARE RARE......
> WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF FINDING AN 80-82 LECAB ??
> AND WERE WOULD YOU LOOK TO FIND ONE ??
> ...


I think thats all you can do, unless you make a conversion. Its very hard to find 80s lecabs!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jun 12 2009, 07:01 PM~14175955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Clean Vert!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 13 2009, 02:09 AM~14177311
> *why does your car say deville and not le cabriolet on the rear quarter?
> *


it actually says coupedeville and thats how it was purchased and before u say anything about da wheels it came like that too captain obvious :angry: but i do have plenty of spare lecabriolet emblems so i dont think that will be a problem ..guess what year it is captain?..


smh at ur 4 door build topic :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 14 2009, 05:56 PM~14188475
> *I think thats all you can do, unless you make a conversion. Its very hard to find  80s lecabs!
> *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jun 12 2009, 09:01 PM~14175955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jun 12 2009, 08:01 PM~14175955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 14 2009, 08:37 PM~14188805
> *it actually says coupedeville and thats how it was purchased and before u say anything about da wheels it came like that too captain obvious :angry: but i do have plenty of spare lecabriolet emblems so i dont think that will be a problem ..guess what year it is captain?..
> smh at ur 4 door build topic :0
> *


i knew what it said i just didnt want to type everything , i was just asking why and i know it came with those wheels i saw it when you first posted it.


atleast im doing something with my car unlike you, its been the same for a long as time


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 15 2009, 01:47 AM~14191731
> *i knew what it said i just didnt want to type everything , i was just asking why and i know it came with those wheels i saw it when you first posted it.
> atleast im doing something with my  car unlike you, its been the same for a long as time
> *


keep doin what u doin i dont give a fuk dat lecab aint even mine its another members on here,mine is completely finished so kick rocks sucka u buildin a 4 door 65 seriously u must be smokin hards or some shit cus u should be da last to even talk in this thread u dont know what it takes to own a lecab bitch :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 12 2009, 11:09 PM~14177311
> *why does your car say deville and not le cabriolet on the rear quarter?
> *


LIKE HOMIE SAID IT WAS BOUGHT LIKE THAT  OWNER GAVE ME ALL THE ORIGINAL EMBLEMS THEY CAME WITH BUT THEY OLD AS SHIT SO I GOTTA GET SOME NEW ONES PROBABLY GONNA BE A MISSION TO FIND BUT THATS WHAT MAKE THIS SCHIT FUN  AFTER ALL THE HEADACHES,BITCHIN AND LATE NIGHTS
YOU GET TO LAY DA TOP BACK AND BUMP OLD SCHOOL SNOOP ,DRE ,AND CUBE!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:  GOTTA LOVE THEM LE-CABS


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 12 2009, 10:41 AM~14170723
> *Can anyone help me with this, only the pass. side sags? Iam assuming its a bushing but not sure which one.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help on this guys Ill check the cable and see if there is any adjustment


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd182/l.../DSC02300-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 15 2009, 05:49 PM~14199971
> *http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd182/l.../DSC02300-1.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Jun 15 2009, 04:01 AM~14192590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it wasnt so fkin hot here Id do that all the way to work daily :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 15 2009, 08:49 PM~14199971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:24 PM~14201102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> if it wasnt so fkin hot here Id do that all the way to work daily :biggrin:
> *



sure you would buddy :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:30 PM~14201214
> *sure you would buddy :uh:
> *


too hot Mr.ACSIDEJOBKING :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WILL BE DONE WITH MY CADDY SOON, SO I CAN JOIN THE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 15 2009, 10:44 PM~14201489
> *I WILL BE DONE WITH MY CADDY SOON, SO I CAN JOIN THE CLUB :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:43 PM~14201466
> *too hot Mr.ACSIDEJOBKING :uh:
> *



:biggrin: 

pics of car outside garage por favor


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:47 PM~14201538
> *:biggrin:
> 
> pics of car outside garage por favor
> *


should have took your own on sat puto! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:52 PM~14201615
> *should have took your own on sat puto! :biggrin:
> *



i said OUTSIDE of garage mary!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:53 PM~14201626
> *i said OUTSIDE of garage mary!
> *


i woulda backed it out :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:54 PM~14201647
> *i woulda backed it out :biggrin:
> *



i dunno u seemed a lil buzzed..... :scrutinize:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 06:09 PM~14120598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:57 PM~14201697
> *i dunno u seemed a lil buzzed..... :scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR POWER QUARTER WINDOWS


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 08:24 PM~14201102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> if it wasnt so fkin hot here Id do that all the way to work daily :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   
I CANT WAIT BUT YOU RIGHT I WOULD WAIT TOO, ITS HOT AS FUK HERE IN MIAMI :0 
ITS 95 DEGRESS BUT WITH HUMIDITY FEELS LIKE ITS 102 DEGREES


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 15 2009, 04:01 AM~14192590
> *keep doin what u doin i dont give a fuk dat lecab aint even mine its another members on here,mine is completely finished so kick rocks sucka u buildin a 4 door 65 seriously u must be smokin hards or some shit cus u should be da last to even talk in this thread u dont know what it takes to own a lecab bitch :uh:
> *


so just because you and I have different taste in cars im "smoking hards" no wonder why lots of people talk shit about lowriders


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 15 2009, 08:34 AM~14193006
> *LIKE HOMIE SAID IT WAS BOUGHT LIKE THAT   OWNER GAVE ME ALL THE ORIGINAL EMBLEMS THEY CAME WITH BUT THEY OLD AS SHIT SO I GOTTA GET SOME NEW ONES PROBABLY GONNA BE A MISSION TO FIND BUT THATS WHAT MAKE THIS SCHIT FUN  AFTER ALL THE HEADACHES,BITCHIN AND LATE NIGHTS
> YOU GET TO LAY DA TOP BACK AND BUMP OLD SCHOOL SNOOP ,DRE ,AND CUBE!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:   GOTTA LOVE THEM LE-CABS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 15 2009, 09:44 PM~14201489
> *I WILL BE DONE WITH MY CADDY SOON, SO I CAN JOIN THE CLUB :biggrin:
> *


Done with it already damn


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Another 79 On Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...59#ht_599wt_944


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*DAMN NO 80-82 LECABS FOR SALE ?? *


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 16 2009, 07:14 PM~14211109
> *DAMN NO 80-82 LECABS FOR SALE ??
> *



LOL, you may be waiting for years...........


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jun 16 2009, 09:45 PM~14213130
> *LOL, you may be waiting for years...........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 16 2009, 03:18 PM~14208986
> *Done with it already damn
> *


NOT YET :cheesy:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jun 16 2009, 09:45 PM~14213130
> *LOL, you may be waiting for years...........
> *


*MAYBE !! I KNOW OF 2 LECABS, BUT THERE NOT FOR SALE THEY BELONG TO SOME OLD PEOPLE....*


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

i wounder how much that 79 going to sell for?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 18 2009, 10:32 AM~14228649
> *MAYBE !! I KNOW OF 2 LECABS, BUT THERE NOT FOR SALE THEY BELONG TO SOME OLD PEOPLE....
> *




*PASS THE INFO ILL MAKE EM AN OFFER THEY CANT REFUSE:biggrin: *


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 18 2009, 07:44 PM~14232559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Jun 18 2009, 05:46 PM~14232585
> *PASS THE INFO ILL MAKE EM AN OFFER THEY CANT REFUSE:biggrin:
> *


*SORRY CHARLIE , NO CAN DO.....* :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

\


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 08:53 PM~14234400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 10:53 PM~14234400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 07:53 PM~14234400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Clean!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Jun 19 2009, 04:19 AM~14236897
> *:nicoderm:...clear turn signals look good!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 08:53 PM~14234400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A RARE PICTURE OF ONE OF THE KING :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 18 2009, 05:44 PM~14232559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEP MAN THIS CADDY IS REALLY NICE, AND I SEEN THAT OTHER ONE IN YOUR CLUB A COUPLE TIMES IN VEGAS WAS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 10:53 PM~14234400
> *
> 
> 
> ...




buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

cadillac style .... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2009, 11:27 PM~14245378
> *YEP MAN THIS CADDY IS REALLY NICE, AND I SEEN THAT OTHER ONE IN YOUR CLUB A COUPLE TIMES IN VEGAS WAS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES
> *


THANKS HOMIE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Jun 16 2009, 02:53 AM~14204028
> *HOW MUCH FOR POWER QUARTER WINDOWS
> *


$$$$


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 07:53 PM~14234400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 10:53 PM~14234400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jun 20 2009, 02:01 PM~14248329
> *cadillac style .... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Any full shots of this?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 20 2009, 11:33 PM~14250635
> *Any full shots of this?
> *




























its hard to get current pics of this car cus its always LOCKED UP IN THE GARAGE :uh:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 21 2009, 07:54 AM~14252512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow i didn't think it was same car. i noticed that it had different top interior trim mouldings, plus the guy's screen name was nameless i was thinking liv4lacs


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 21 2009, 03:27 PM~14255873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 21 2009, 03:27 PM~14255873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 21 2009, 06:30 PM~14255888
> *wow i didn't think it was same car.  i noticed that it had different top interior trim mouldings, plus the guy's screen name was nameless i was thinking liv4lacs
> *



nah, its the same car. the 'lavender'(i hope brian doesn't see that)colored car is a lecab that belongs to my homie(liv4cracks) here in houston. all those pics are old and its gone through some subtle changes. the one with the gold d's is the most current pic.

nameless(titty bar fool!) was down here for the supershow a few years ago. thats where he took those pics.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 21 2009, 07:54 AM~14252512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, beautiful car, sucks it stays in the garage, especially next to that hood hno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 21 2009, 04:27 PM~14255873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasn this car for sale on here a while back?


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

PERFECT LOW MILE 79 JUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSST POSTED ON EBAY......I JUST THREW UP IN MY MOUTH! I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO POST LINKS BUT HERES THE ITEM NUMBER! GOOD LUCK IF IT WAS AN 80+ IT WOULD BE WAR!

170346643175


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Sheen - your PM box is full....


----------



## danny24 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 18 2009, 05:44 PM~14232559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WESTSIDE!!!!
TTMFT..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 22 2009, 12:13 AM~14258825
> *wow, beautiful car, sucks it stays in the garage, especially next to that hood  hno:
> *



nah, thats the old garage. you should see the new one :ugh:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Damn brian she looks dusty in this pic :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

>



[/quote]
I need the wheels off this ride


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 28 2007, 07:11 AM~8193152
> *I KNOW I SHOULDNT BE POSTIN THIS!!!!
> #1 WITHOUT A PIC
> #2 CAUSE SOME PEOPLE GONNA  H8 AND TALK SHIT BUT OH WELL
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :burn:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 13 2009, 12:09 AM~14177311
> *why does your car say deville and not le cabriolet on the rear quarter?
> *


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ''Hater4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 01:21 PM~14273491
> *
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 15 2009, 03:01 AM~14192590
> *keep doin what u doin i dont give a fuk dat lecab aint even mine its another members on here,mine is completely finished so kick rocks sucka u buildin a 4 door 65 seriously u must be smokin hards or some shit cus u should be da last to even talk in this thread u dont know what it takes to own a lecab bitch :uh:
> *


so why does your signature say ''1 lecab coming soon'' if its complete , sounds like bs! :thumbsdown:


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ''Hater4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 01:29 PM~14273587
> *so why does your signature say ''1 lecab coming soon'' if its complete , sounds like bs! :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ''Hater4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 01:30 PM~14273607
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: seriously :| :|


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 15 2009, 06:49 PM~14199971
> *http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd182/l.../DSC02300-1.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE CAN I TAKE MY CADDY TO GET THIS DONE TO IT? N HOW MUCH DOES IT COST?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ''Hater4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 11:43 AM~14273168
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :burn:
> *


i cant even entertain this fool hes making my side hurt from laughing so much
what a boaring person some time h8rs can make the saddest people laugh
thanx for the love and support :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny24 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 15 2009, 06:49 PM~14199971
> *http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd182/l.../DSC02300-1.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 23 2009, 02:18 PM~14274066
> *i cant even entertain this fool hes making my side hurt from laughing so much
> what a boaring person some time h8rs can make the saddest  people laugh
> thanx for  the love and support :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :| post a pic of ''black friday'' boooo!!!! hno:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ''Hater4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 03:29 PM~14273587
> *so why does your signature say ''1 lecab coming soon'' if its complete , sounds like bs! :thumbsdown:
> *


cuz its a 96 thats comin soon u duck sauce :uh:


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 15 2009, 03:01 AM~14192590
> *''i dont give a fuk dat lecab aint even mine its another members on here,mine is completely finished so kick rocks sucka'' *


you say its not yours''the lecab'' its another members car.you said mine is completely finish.but your signature says 1 lecab coming soon.so whats completely finish?  a 96 caddy convertible is not consider a le cab, 1978-1982 are the only le cab made in this earth. ''you duck i'll spit the sauce'' :thumbsup:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:420:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ''Hater4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 06:47 PM~14275530
> *you say its not yours''the lecab'' its another members car.you said mine is completely finish.but your signature says 1 lecab coming soon.so whats completely finish?    a 96 caddy convertible is not consider a le cab, 1978-1982 are the only le cab made in this earth. ''you duck i'll spit the sauce'' :thumbsup:
> *


fuk ur 4 door u bitch my 79 is done u dikblower since 04 asshole :roflmao: and who said a 96 aint a lecab because they never made it gtfoh u dumbfuk ...the 80 lecab posted is from miami i see u meet him already fukface...and the other lecab[grey one]was bought by someone on here which was mine and i still have my 81 so u can stay tuned for that one which is why it says lecab coming soon my 96 is another story... :twak: ...end of story u lose ..u still own a 4 door u broke clown


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :rofl: :420:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2009, 01:36 PM~14263389
> *nah, thats the old garage.  you should see the new one :ugh:
> *


is that good or bad :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 23 2009, 04:09 PM~14275126
> *cuz its a 96 thats comin soon u duck sauce :uh:
> *


dont you read what you post dick licker quote '' cuz its a 96 thats coming soon u duck sauce'' now you saying its a 81 lecab thats coming soon '' :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 23 2009, 06:52 PM~14276693
> *fuk ur 4 door u bitch my 79 is done u dikblower since 04 asshole :roflmao: and who said a 96 aint a lecab because they never made it gtfoh u dumbfuk ...the 80 lecab posted  is from miami i see u meet him already fukface...and the other lecab[grey one]was bought by someone on here which was mine  and i still have my 81 so u can stay tuned for that one which is why it says lecab coming soon my 96 is another story... :twak: ...end of story u lose ..u still own a 4 door u broke clown
> :roflmao:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :420:
> *


BULL SHiT!!!


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ''Hater4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 08:13 PM~14277454
> *BULL SHiT!!!
> *


 uffin: :420: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ''Hater4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 10:15 PM~14277480
> *uffin:   :420:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *


fuk ur piece of shit 4 door u duck


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ''faggot4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 10:15 PM~14277480
> *uffin:  :420:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 22 2009, 09:42 PM~14266971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this bitch is clean


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

>


I need the wheels off this ride  
[/quote]IS THIS LAC IN JAPAN.....?....IM GUESSIN GUESSING CUSE...OF ALL THE LITTLE FART CANS IN THE BK GROUND.... :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2009, 10:24 PM~14277595
> *damn this bitch is clean
> *


THIS ONE...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHICH ISSUE OF STREET CUSTOMS DID THIS COME OUT IN ?? *


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 23 2009, 08:16 PM~14277501
> *fuk ur piece of shit 4 door u duck
> *


kwack!kwack! :around: hno:


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oraletelametocarlo_@Jun 23 2009, 08:17 PM~14277520
> *:0
> *


 :uh: 


FAGGETRON fucking transformer get yo story right :0


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ''Hater4Life''_@Jun 23 2009, 10:34 PM~14279131
> *:uh:
> FAGGETRON fucking transformer get yo story right :0
> *


go fuck carlos!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

bored


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

any updates !!! :cheesy: who evers buildind, fixing ,changing wheels, oil change ,washing the car :dunno: anything on le cabs !!! :biggrin:
pic's


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 23 2009, 11:46 PM~14279285
> *any updates !!! :cheesy:  who evers buildind, fixing ,changing wheels, oil change ,washing the car  :dunno:  anything on le cabs !!! :biggrin:
> pic's
> *


:rofl:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 22 2009, 10:41 PM~14269050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERT WITH A EXTRA DOOR , EASY TO GET THE KIDS IN :cheesy:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2009, 12:48 AM~14279323
> *:rofl:
> *


why are u in here fukface lecabs only have 2 doors :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 24 2009, 03:45 PM~14284903
> *why are u in here fukface lecabs only have 2 doors :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


whats your point? if you dont like it just keep your mouth shut
i dont like your 500 dollar g body with them cheap ass wheels but you dont see me saying shit, no everyone like the same stuff


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 16 2009, 10:14 PM~14211109
> *DAMN NO 80-82 LECABS FOR SALE ??
> *


For the right price you can have one


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 24 2009, 02:55 PM~14285013
> *For the right price you can have one
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 24 2009, 01:55 PM~14285013
> *For the right price you can have one
> *


*IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT YOURS THANKS !! BUT I LIKE TO BUILD MY OWN...... *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

08


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 24 2009, 04:14 PM~14285183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any side view pic's


----------



## ''Hater4Life'' (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2009, 02:47 PM~14284937
> *whats your point? if you dont like it just keep your mouth shut
> i dont like your 500 dollar  g body with them cheap ass wheels but you dont see me saying shit, no everyone like the same stuff
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

1992 CADILLAC HEADER PANEL CLEAN COMES WITH FRONT BUMBER ENDS AND FRONT BUMPER MOULDINGS AND FILLERS BELOW THE LIGHTS, GRILL DOES HAVE A CRACK AT THE TOP, YOU CANT SEE WHEN ITS ON AND SOMEONE BROKE OFF THE MIDDLE TAB IN THE REAR. AND THEY BROKE ONE OF THE BACK SCREWS IN THE DRIVERS CORNER BUT STILL WILL WORK FINE. 360 OR BEST OFFER SHIPPED LOCATED IN ROY UTAH


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 24 2009, 01:59 PM~14285047
> *IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT YOURS THANKS !! BUT I LIKE TO BUILD MY OWN......
> *


Good luck finding a OG one then!!!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 24 2009, 12:55 PM~14285013
> *For the right price you can have one
> *


 :0 

You plan to let her go?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 24 2009, 04:59 PM~14285047
> *IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT YOURS THANKS !! BUT I LIKE TO BUILD MY OWN......
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 23 2009, 08:51 PM~14277899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Volume 3 #3 yellow Convt 61 on front


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jun 18 2009, 11:32 AM~14228649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 25 2009, 12:31 PM~14295600
> *Volume 3 #3 yellow Convt  61 on front
> *


*THNX DONALD...*


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

This fucking car sucks.....................


LOL


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 25 2009, 01:33 PM~14295621
> *THNX DONALD...
> *


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jun 25 2009, 04:01 PM~14297875
> *This fucking car sucks.....................
> LOL
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 08:53 PM~14234400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know where homie got that set up built at schit is raw as hell :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Need help. Can some tell me how wide the rear deck lid between the trunk and were the the top chrome trim is. On a 80-82 lecab . Looks like 2 inches.but I need exact measurement. Thanks.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 27 2009, 07:44 AM~14313535
> *anybody know where homie got that set up built at schit is raw as hell :biggrin:
> *



the tank was built in cali.

the setup was installed locally by a homie out the garage :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 27 2009, 05:44 AM~14313535
> *anybody know where homie got that set up built at schit is raw as hell :biggrin:
> *


*HE DID THE SETUP...*


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 24 2009, 03:14 PM~14285183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AINT DATS A CAPRICE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 25 2009, 12:10 AM~14291882
> *:0
> 
> You plan to let her go?
> *


HEY MR LAC GIVE ME A CALL I NEED PARTS FOR MY NEW PROGECT TX


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MR.CADILLAC

ready to join the club :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2009, 04:48 PM~14316338
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: MR.CADILLAC
> 
> ...




Yep


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=7033931


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

awesome pics marinate :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 28 2007, 12:24 AM~8192639
> *WELL SINCE ILL NEVER COME ACROSS A REAL LE CAB I MADE A SMALLER VERSION OF ONE....LMAO.
> 
> 
> ...




NICE

HOW MUCH TO MAKE ME ONE??


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jun 27 2009, 02:45 PM~14315983
> *HEY MR LAC GIVE ME A CALL I NEED PARTS FOR MY NEW PROJECT
> *


 :0


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sorry brain, the people demand pics :biggrin: 

today:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 11:40 PM~14324715
> *sorry brain, the people demand pics :biggrin:
> 
> today:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 11:40 PM~14324715
> *sorry brain, the people demand pics :biggrin:
> 
> today:
> ...


ive never seen the front end :0


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Jun 29 2009, 08:53 AM~14328266
> *:nicoderm: ... :thumbsup:
> Triple Gold D'z and ASC Grille look good also!
> *


X3


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 29 2009, 10:41 AM~14327642
> *ive never seen the front end  :0
> *



hardy har har :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 09:40 PM~14324715
> *sorry brain, the people demand pics :biggrin:
> 
> today:
> ...


T T T


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 30 2009, 07:28 PM~14344243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man, luv the og look on the car looks simple and clean! :worship:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 09:40 PM~14324715
> *sorry brain, the people demand pics :biggrin:
> 
> today:
> ...



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

nice pics and car :thumbsup:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

VERY NICE PICTURES


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: arabretard, slabrider93, Mass-Cads, 63 VERT, 713ridaz, sloNez, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

slonez hookin it up with pics and everyone wants to see :0


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)

Had to add some new pics to keep topic on top.


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jul 3 2009, 05:59 PM~14374495
> *Had to add some new pics to keep topic on top.
> *


well all appreciate it :thumbsup: i saved all of these pics to add to my collection


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

i only got one pic to add


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 4 2009, 07:13 AM~14378667
> *i only got one pic to add
> 
> 
> ...


WE NEVER SEEN THIS PICTURE, I WANNA SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 4 2009, 09:13 AM~14378667
> *i only got one pic to add
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that yours?


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 4 2009, 10:06 AM~14378865
> *:0 that yours?
> *


no not mine homie its friends, car is getting completely made over as we speak


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

i got a couple other pics of a fellow club members LeCab thats gettin redone as well


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 4 2009, 08:28 AM~14378932
> *i got a couple other pics of a fellow club members LeCab thats gettin redone as well
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloNez+Jul 3 2009, 03:04 PM~14374038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 5 2009, 12:21 PM~14385101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AM REALLY FEELING THE COLOR ON THIS ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice rides...............


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

''SAW THIS CAB @ WOODLY PARK''







:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice car............


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 6 2009, 01:29 AM~14390583
> *''SAW THIS CAB @ WOODLY PARK''
> 
> 
> ...


Looked good out dippin after the hop on sunday!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 7 2009, 12:55 AM~14399832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

*TTMFT*


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 7 2009, 01:55 AM~14399832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that hoe is sick!!! posted up in the corner ! :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP FOR A GOOD TOPIC


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 8 2009, 08:39 PM~14417858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BUILT THIS? IF SO CAN YOU BUILD A COPY OF MINE?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 8 2009, 08:48 PM~14417946
> *YOU BUILT THIS? IF SO CAN YOU BUILD A COPY OF MINE?
> *


Yeah I built it. Show me some pics of urs and i'll c what i can do.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 8 2009, 08:39 PM~14417858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2009, 05:16 PM~14419201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeet pic.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:16 PM~14419201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jul 8 2009, 10:56 PM~14418100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass picture


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:16 PM~14419201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRASIAS CARNALITO


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy: 








[/quote]


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Lac-of-Respect

WUS GOOD HOMIE GOOD MEETING YOU AT THE MIAMI PICNIC


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

JD from Zenith is doing a ONE DAY raffle for a set of all chrome Zeniths and its only $15.00

<span style='color:blue'>PLEASE DO NOT SCREW IT UP AND FOLLOW PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO THE "T"!

Cannot beat that, even if you dont trust my link just go to the wheel topic and see for yourself.  </span>

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14423307


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TOP ONE, HEADER COMES WITH BUMPER ENDS AND FRONT MOULDINGS 380 SHIPPED








CLEAN BUMPER BOTTOM ONE, COMPLETE BUMPER WITH ENDS AND LIGHTS 260 SHIPPED
























REAR BUMPER FILLERS NICE 120 FOR THE SET
























ALL OF THES MOULDINGS 165 SHIPPED
FOUND THIS TODAY AT THE YARD,EVERYTHING IS SHIPPED IN THE U.S. ONLY, ALL PARTS ARE LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH HERE IS A GOOD DEAL I WILL LET IT ALL GO FOR 750 SHIPPED IN U.S. ONLY


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14418537
> *1981
> *


*QUE PASO AMIGO...* :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

rare photograph uncovered!

rumors abound of a video reportedly showing a lecab hopping :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 02:33 PM~14460467
> *rare photograph uncovered!
> 
> rumors abound of a video reportedly showing a lecab hopping :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 03:33 PM~14460467
> *rare photograph uncovered!
> 
> rumors abound of a video reportedly showing a lecab hopping :biggrin:
> ...



:0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> rare photograph uncovered!
> 
> rumors abound of a video reportedly showing a lecab hopping :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 09:40 PM~14324715
> *sorry brain, the people demand pics :biggrin:
> 
> today:
> ...


not a big fan of all golds but that car looks off the fucken sick


----------



## westside (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 09:40 PM~14324715
> *sorry brain, the people demand pics :biggrin:
> 
> today:
> ...





that caddy is sick man. More pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 9 2009, 10:14 AM~14422921
> *Lac-of-Respect
> 
> WUS GOOD HOMIE GOOD MEETING YOU AT THE MIAMI PICNIC
> *


You too Dogg! Maybe next time I can show you a LeCab! :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

KINGOVKINGS CAR SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 13 2009, 10:59 PM~14466181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE FLIKAS!! .NEFF-U.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 04:33 PM~14460467
> *rare photograph uncovered!
> 
> rumors abound of a video reportedly showing a lecab hopping :biggrin:
> ...


@ 2:27
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfkDnsxc-zE


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 14 2009, 02:29 PM~14470437
> *@ 2:27
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfkDnsxc-zE
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jul 13 2009, 09:36 PM~14463158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 13 2009, 10:05 PM~14463579
> *not a big fan of all golds but that car looks off the fucken sick
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THESE ARE FROM A OLD MAG I FOUND AT A FRIEND


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 13 2009, 11:59 PM~14466181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 14 2009, 12:29 PM~14470437
> *@ 2:27
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfkDnsxc-zE
> *



that looked like marshal rag caddy... been in japan since 95 i think..


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

80-92 brougham

e&g grill all chrome
one ding on one bar(on the driver side above emblem)
$350 shipped or best offer
pm me i'm paypal ready


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jul 14 2009, 11:55 AM~14469975
> *THANKS FOR THE FLIKAS!! .NEFF-U.
> *


ANY TIME GEE!!!!


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 13 2009, 11:06 PM~14465843
> *You too Dogg! Maybe next time I can show you a LeCab!  :0  :wow: :biggrin:
> *


IF YOUR LE-CAB LOOKS ANYTHING LIKE THE BIGBODY AND THE VERT THE GAME WILL BE SEWED UP!! IM JUS DOIN MINE ALL BLACK,LIL ENGINE WORK,AND JUS ALL DAMN CLEAN BUT WIT A FEW EXTRA GOODIES.SO I AT LEAST HOPE WHEN ITS DONE IT WILL GAIN A LIL RESPECT FROM ERRYBODY LIKE YOU AND SMILEY YALL BOYZ DOIN THE DAMN THANG.  BE EASY HOMIE HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME WE MEET AT A SHOW I CAN BRING OUT A COUPLE OF MINE BE EASY PIMPIN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 16 2009, 08:53 AM~14491289
> *if it looks anything like both of your cadis the game will be sewed up!!Im jus doin mine all back triple black,lil engine work,and jus all damn clean but wit a few extra goodies.so i hope when its done it gains a lil respect from errybody   BE EASY HOMIE HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME WE MEET AT A SHOW I CAN BRING OUT A COUPLE OF MINE   BE EASY PIMPIN.
> *


 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/1263694641.html


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 17 2009, 09:21 AM~14502587
> *http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/1263694641.html
> *


LAST TIME I SEEN THAT CAR IT LOOKED LIKE THAT AT 12,000 MAYBE SOMEONE ELSE BOUGHT IT AND JACKED THAT PRICE WAY UP


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 06:33 PM~14460467
> *rare photograph uncovered!
> 
> rumors abound of a video reportedly showing a lecab hopping :biggrin:
> ...


what the fuck brian you been hopping your shit?!!!!!!!!!!! he man send me a pic of your set up i have never even seen it.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 14 2009, 12:06 AM~14465843
> *You too Dogg! Maybe next time I can show you a LeCab!  :0  :wow: :biggrin:
> *


Hey Homie :biggrin: when Payaso and me and Tony rolled in the vert bro that was nice. you are one of a kind homie.Hit me up when the Baby is born homie. I had a blast with you all God Bless. :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 03:33 PM~14460467
> *rare photograph uncovered!
> 
> rumors abound of a video reportedly showing a lecab hopping :biggrin:
> ...


guess you guys never saw spankys lecab working


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2009, 02:50 PM~14512592
> *guess you guys never saw spankys lecab working
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2009, 08:51 PM~14515018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Cadi 90'd out bed :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2009, 01:50 PM~14512592
> *guess you guys never saw spankys lecab working
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

[quote=


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2009, 01:50 PM~14512592
> *guess you guys never saw spankys lecab working
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: Thats bad!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 17 2009, 09:59 PM~14508428
> *LAST TIME I SEEN THAT CAR IT LOOKED LIKE THAT AT 12,000 MAYBE SOMEONE ELSE BOUGHT IT AND JACKED THAT PRICE WAY UP
> *


nope thats the same owner he's been trying to sell it for 3-4 years now
I tried talking him down years ago wouldnt budge now its going up :dunno:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 21 2009, 12:39 AM~14533935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:16 PM~14419201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 20 2009, 10:39 PM~14533935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 20 2009, 10:30 PM~14533839
> *nope thats the same owner he's been trying to sell it for 3-4 years now
> I tried talking him down years ago wouldnt budge now its going up :dunno:
> *


 :0 THATS A CRAZY JUMP IN PRICE, AND IS DUMB, IF IT COULDNT SELL AT 12,000 HOW HE GONNA SELL THE SAME CAR AT 20,000 :uh:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2009, 08:10 PM~14475978
> *
> *


liv4lacs trying to send you a pm but its full


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

on a MISSION
















79 le cab :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

before the 1/4 swaps


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

after








still needs a lot of work ..but im on the grind...... :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jul 22 2009, 09:42 PM~14555415
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: by the way who painted your Green caddy?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

One of my boys .. he works at a shop but does shit on the side... great price and work . let me know if you need the hook up :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jul 22 2009, 09:36 PM~14555347
> *before the 1/4 swaps
> 
> 
> ...


does it have 80s doors in this pic?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 22 2009, 10:05 PM~14555694
> *does it have 80s doors in this pic?
> *


yea 80 doors 90 front 79 rear...
does not line up looks bad...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jul 22 2009, 10:07 PM~14555728
> *yea 80 doors 90 front 79 rear...
> does not line up looks bad...
> *


 :thumbsup: 

it looking good now


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jul 22 2009, 08:42 PM~14555415
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jul 22 2009, 09:42 PM~14555415
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


Keep on grindin will be there soon big homie


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jul 22 2009, 10:36 PM~14555347
> *before the 1/4 swaps
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the progress pic's homie....nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 11:40 PM~14324715
> *sorry brain, the people demand pics :biggrin:
> 
> today:
> ...


damn i like the all golds on it :0


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489735


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jul 22 2009, 07:42 PM~14555415
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 23 2009, 06:38 PM~14565257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I HAVE RECENTLY BEEN LOOKING THROUGH THIS FORUM,BUT FROM WHAT I GATHER FROM WHAT LITTLE INFORMATION IVE TOUCHED ON(QUICKLY GOING THROUGH THE PAGES)IS THE 80S LE CABS ARE ALOT EASIER TO 90 OUT.IS IT THE SAME PROCESS OF 90ING OUT SAY, AN 80-85 FLEETWOOD?IF SO,I SPOTTED A LE CAB IN FRESNO,OLDER GENTLEMAN,LOOKS TO BE AN ORIGINAL OWNER.I RECENTLY TOUCHED BASES WITH HIM,AND I AM TRYING TO ESTABLISH A REPOOR,HOPEFULLY RESULTING WITH THE AQUISITION OF SAID VEHICLE.IM NOT REALLY SURE HOW TO YEAR THESE VEHICLES,BUT I WILL GET SOME PICTURES OF IT,MAYBE YOU GENTLEMEN CAN HELP ME OUT,AND LET ME KNOW EXACTLY WHAT I NEED TO 90 OUT THIS VEHICLE.I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A FAN OF FLEETWOOD AND FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMS 90D OUT,BUT THE CONVERTIBLES SIMPLY SEEMED OUT OF MY REACH(FINANCIALLY).IF THE GENTLEMAN WHO OWNS THIS VEHICLE DOES DECIDE TO SELL,AND I DONT HAVE WHAT HE WANTS MONEY WISE,I WILL GLADLY SHARE HIS INFORMATION WITH YOU ALL. I MEAN I WOULD RATHER SEE SOMEONE RIDING IT, SOMEONE WHO LOVES THESE CARS,INSTEAD OF SEEING IT SIT AND ROT AWAY.ILLTRY TO GET PICS THIS WEEKEND,AND POST THEM AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> [/quote
> THATS ONE CLEAN ASS LE' CAB !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 23 2009, 07:38 PM~14565257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

skeeet... my favorite lecab ^


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 24 2009, 02:46 AM~14567814
> *I HAVE RECENTLY BEEN LOOKING THROUGH THIS FORUM,BUT FROM WHAT I GATHER FROM WHAT LITTLE INFORMATION IVE TOUCHED ON(QUICKLY GOING THROUGH THE PAGES)IS THE 80S LE CABS ARE ALOT EASIER TO 90 OUT.IS IT THE SAME PROCESS OF 90ING OUT SAY, AN 80-85 FLEETWOOD?IF SO,I SPOTTED A LE CAB IN FRESNO,OLDER GENTLEMAN,LOOKS TO BE AN ORIGINAL OWNER.I RECENTLY TOUCHED BASES WITH HIM,AND I AM TRYING TO ESTABLISH A REPOOR,HOPEFULLY RESULTING WITH THE AQUISITION OF SAID VEHICLE.IM NOT REALLY SURE HOW TO YEAR THESE VEHICLES,BUT I WILL GET SOME PICTURES OF IT,MAYBE YOU GENTLEMEN CAN HELP ME OUT,AND LET ME KNOW EXACTLY WHAT I NEED TO 90 OUT THIS VEHICLE.I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A FAN OF FLEETWOOD AND FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMS 90D OUT,BUT THE CONVERTIBLES SIMPLY SEEMED OUT OF MY REACH(FINANCIALLY).IF THE GENTLEMAN WHO OWNS THIS VEHICLE DOES DECIDE TO SELL,AND I DONT HAVE WHAT HE WANTS MONEY WISE,I WILL GLADLY SHARE HIS INFORMATION WITH YOU ALL. I MEAN I WOULD RATHER SEE SOMEONE RIDING IT, SOMEONE WHO LOVES THESE CARS,INSTEAD OF SEEING IT SIT AND ROT AWAY.ILLTRY TO GET PICS THIS WEEKEND,AND POST THEM AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.
> *


If you cant tell the difference just look at the front ends. You should be able to see a difference in the grill, lights and bumpers. If he sells it and you cant get it let me know please, thanks.

78-79



80-89


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

thank you brothers for all the i.m.'s,as soon as i know what year it is,ill let you all know,as for the information on the differences,that was also greatly appreciated.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 23 2009, 10:26 PM~14567326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ''MR LAC''OH N THANKS FOR THE MAG :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 23 2009, 07:38 PM~14565257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 23 2009, 11:26 PM~14567326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE [email protected]#$%^ IS [email protected]#$ CLEAN ''FAME'' LOOK REAL GOOD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

REAR BUMPER FILLERS NICE, LIKE NEW 100 FOR THE SET, SHIPPED IN THE US :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























[/quote]
MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I RECENTLY POSTED INFORMATION ABOUT A LE CAB I BECAME AWARE OF,THE GENTLEMAN WHO OWNS IT IS THO ORIGINAL OWNER.I WENT TO HIS HOME,HOPING TO SPEAK WITH HIM ABOUT THE VEHICLE,BUT HE WAS AWAY ON "PERSONAL BUISNESS" HIS WIFE SAID,I HAD A BREIF CONVERSATION WITH HER,HOPING NOT TO APPEAR TO PUSHY,SHE TOLD ME THAT THE CAR WAS BOUGHT IN 1980, ITS BLUE WITH A DARK BLUE TOP,I WANTED TO ASK HER TO SEE IT AND TAKE PICTURES,BUT SHE DIDNT OFFER,SO I DIDNT PUSH THE SUBJECT.IM SURE YOU ALL KNOW HOW THE ELDERLY CAN BE VERY HOSPITABLE AND ARE EAGER TO MAKE THE SALE,AT A FAIRLY REASONABLE PRICE,AND THEN YOU HAVE THE EXACT OPPOSITE,PEOPLE WHO DO NOT WANT TO EVEN CONSIDER EVEN SPEAKING TO YOU,AND ARE EVEN INSULTED BY INQUIRING ABOUT THE VEHICLE.I PROMISE YOU ALL ,AS SOON AS I CAN GET PHOTOGRAPHS OF THIS VEHICLE I WILL POST THEM,UNTIL THEN I AM PATIENTLY WAITING.HIS WIFE SAID SHE WOULD INFORM HIM,THAT I CAME TO SEE HIM,AND SHE TOLD ME THAT HE WAS "SERIOUSLY DEBATING" IF HE WAS GOING TO SELL THE CAR,UNTIL THEN BROTHERS...IM A PATIENT MAN,ILL WAIT AS LONG AS IT TAKES.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

looking for an 1980 -82 lecab give me a call at 2817726028 or [email protected] if ya find what im looking for let me know


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coachwinbush_@Jul 28 2009, 01:44 PM~14605035
> *looking for an 1980 -82 lecab give me a call at 2817726028 or [email protected] if ya find what im looking for let me know
> *


 MR IMPALA had one for sale not to long ago, look a few pages back.


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coachwinbush_@Jul 28 2009, 11:44 AM~14605035
> *looking for an 1980 -82 lecab give me a call at 2817726028 or [email protected] if ya find what im looking for let me know
> *


just find the guys who took yours they probably arent too far away


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 13 2009, 11:59 PM~14466181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SAW THIS CAR IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND SAW THAT IT HAD 4 PUMPS BUT ONLY 2 SWITCHES.WHATS THE POINT ON ALL THEM PUMP IF U JUST DO FRONT TO BACK.WHY NOT JUST GET A 2 PUMP SETUP.ITS JUST A QUESTION.THIS IS THE NUMBER 1 LECAB IVE SEEN


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I can almost smell the interior!!!


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

are they as long as the fleetwoods or a little shorter?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 28 2009, 07:55 PM~14610020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL TELL U RITE NOW,,THIS IS A MOST WANTED CAR RITE NOW!!
LE CAB,90'D OUT!!!
ITS LIKE CRACK IN 90'Z,,EVERY 1 WANTS 1!! :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coachwinbush_@Jul 28 2009, 10:44 AM~14605035
> *looking for an 1980 -82 lecab give me a call at 2817726028 or [email protected] if ya find what im looking for let me know
> *


What happen to yours? :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 29 2009, 06:12 AM~14613600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

been looking homie. got peep in the streets looking


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coachwinbush_@Jul 29 2009, 01:35 PM~14616154
> *been looking homie. got peep in the streets looking
> *


any pics


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jul 4 2009, 07:50 PM~14382124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP WIHT THIS ONE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jul 28 2009, 05:40 PM~14608551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know how it is you gotta be careful where you leave your cars these days.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 29 2009, 06:12 AM~14613600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

T T M T


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

FUNNY HOW WHEN I WAS SELLING MINE I HAD A HARD TIME SELLING IT LOCALLY AND ON HERE ..NOW I STILL GET PMS ASKING ME TO SELL IT LOL...

EVEN THOUGH ITS BEEN GONE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T
uffin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 29 2009, 07:12 AM~14613600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite Le Cab :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Aug 4 2009, 02:34 PM~14671689
> *My favourite Le Cab  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2009, 02:43 PM~14673586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE......*


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2009, 04:43 PM~14673586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 29 2009, 09:12 AM~14613600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2009, 03:43 PM~14673586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm where's the sunvisors


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 4 2009, 09:18 PM~14677739
> *hmmmmm where's the sunvisors
> *


AT THE PAD :nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 4 2009, 11:37 PM~14679374
> *AT THE PAD  :nicoderm:
> *


YES SIR.....


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> NICE PIC SHEEN......


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2009, 02:44 PM~14673594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 28 2009, 04:40 PM~14608551
> *just find the guys who took yours  they probably arent too far away
> *


LOL


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2009, 01:26 PM~14617982
> *You know how it is you gotta be careful where you leave your cars these days.
> *


even shops!


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 6 2009, 12:18 AM~14690577
> *even shops!
> *


Yep........... :yes:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Aug 5 2009, 09:51 AM~14681553
> *YES SIR.....
> *


 uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WESTSIDE LE CABS LOOKING GOOD TTT!!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jul 3 2009, 04:11 PM~14374083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my fav


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

>



[/quote]

layed...just how i like em


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 22 2009, 11:41 PM~14269050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate when good cars go to waste


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

does anyone know whats a good top to use for a lecab conversion that looks like the original top and 1/4 windows?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Aug 8 2009, 11:34 PM~14715107
> *does anyone know whats a good top to use for a lecab conversion that looks like the original top and 1/4 windows?
> *


none, honestly............................newports not bad but nonne like a lecab, find a donor car homie,......... if your lucky enuff, if you do play the lottery....


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A LE CAB ......SEND INFO...SERIOUS ABOUT IT.... :biggrin: :nicoderm: PM ME IF YOU HAVE SOME INFO PLEASE...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 23 2009, 11:26 PM~14567326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP WITH ''FAME''


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 14 2009, 08:56 AM~14768076
> *
> *


when dose it come 2 the westside?? :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> [/quo
> LOVEN THEM CLEAR TURNING LITES!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

> > [/quo
> > LOVEN THEM CLEAR TURNING LITES!!
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

WHAT BASE DOES THE LECAB H&E HOOD EMBLEM FIT ON??


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

HOW'S EVERYBODY'S LE-CAB PROJECTS COMING ALONG ANY PROGRESS PIC'S?!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 14 2009, 02:56 PM~14771423
> *when dose it come 2 the westside?? :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: SOON SOON SOON................


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Aug 15 2009, 09:07 AM~14776689
> *HOW'S EVERYBODY'S LE-CAB PROJECTS  COMING ALONG ANY PROGRESS PIC'S?!!!
> *


Just Fine....


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14773072
> *WHAT BASE DOES THE LECAB H&E HOOD EMBLEM FIT ON??
> *



ANY ONE???


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Aug 17 2009, 08:03 PM~14796859
> *Just Fine....
> *


PIC'S WOULD BE NICE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

>


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

what ever happend to the lecab rememberfrogg was trying to sell a while back


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 18 2009, 04:51 PM~14807817
> *ANY ONE???
> *


Shoot me a PM


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 20 2009, 07:12 PM~14830910
> *Shoot me a PM
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Some reading material:

*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a very rare Cadillac in which only 100 were ever made. The DeVille Le Cabriolet is an outstanding car that has been blown out to produce approx 300 HP, work completed by Muscle Car Alley in Elma, NY. at a cost of over 5300 in May of 2008. Maximum Torque Specialist out of Apple Valley, CA also did some serious performance work in November of 2007. The car is a shear rocket ship and suspension has also been modified to handle all the hot rodding done to the car. 1977 was Cadillac's 75th anniversary, and saw the introduction of the downsized Deville coupes and sedans. These new cars featured a better use of space and engineering, resulting in a vehicle that was nearly a foot shorter and 1/2 ton lighter than last year, but with a larger trunk and a roomier interior. These were also the first Deville models since it's introduction in 1949 to be marketed without fender skirts over the rear wheels. The 500 in³ V8 (which produced 190 horsepower) was replaced for '77 by a 180 horsepower 425 in³ V8 variant of similar design.
For 1977, the line-up included the two-door Coupe de Ville ($9,654) and four-door Sedan de Ville ($9,864). The $650 d'Elegance package, an interior dress-up option carried over from the previous generation of Devilles, continued for both models. 3-sided, wrap-around tail lamps were a 1977 feature only (although they would re-appear in 1987). Coupe de Ville's popular "Cabriolet" option, priced at $348, included a rear-half padded vinyl roof covering and opera lamps. An optional electronic fuel-injected version of the standard 7.0 liter powerplant, adding 15 horsepower (11 kW), was available for an additional $647. Sales figures were 138,750 Coupe de Villes and 95,421 Sedan de Villes.
In addition to a redesigned grille and hood ornament, 1978 saw slim, vertical tail lamps inset into chrome bumper end caps with built-in side marker lamps (Cadillac would retain this "vertical tail lamp inset" design feature on Deville through 1984, and again from 1989 through 1999). New for 1978, a "Phaeton" package was optional for Deville. Available on both coupe and sedan, the $1,929 Phaeton package featured a simulated convertible-top, special pin striping, wire wheel discs, and "Phaeton" name plates in place of the usual "Coupe de Ville" or "Sedan de Ville" ornament on the rear fenders. Inside were leather upholstered seats and a leather-trimmed steering wheel matching the exterior color. The package was available in "Cotillion White" (with Dark Blue roof), "Platinum Silver" (with a Black roof), or "Arizona Beige" (with a Dark Brown roof). Coupe de Ville's popular Cabriolet roof package was priced at $369, while the d'Elegance package (for coupe or sedan) was available at $689. Electronic fuel injection, which added 15 horsepower (11 kW), was available at $744. Electronic level control - which used suspension-mounted sensors and air filled rear shocks - kept the car's height level regardless of passengers and cargo weight, was available for $140. Sales dropped slightly from 1977 to 117,750 for the $10,444 Coupe de Ville, and 88,951 for Sedan de Ville, priced at $10,668.
With bigger changes coming in '80, the 1979 models saw few alterations, one of which was a new grille design. The "Phaeton" package, now priced at $2,029, was still available in three colors, but with two new replacement colors: "Western Saddle Firemist" (with leather interior in "Antique Saddle") replacing the "Arizona Beige", and "Slate Firemist" (with leather interior in "Antique Gray") replacing "Platinum Silver". The d'Elegance package was back, at $725, which included Venetian velour upholstery (in four colors) with a 50/50 split front seat, overhead assist handles, Tangier carpeting, door pull handles, and "d'Elegance" emblems among other niceties. In addition to the $783 "fuel-injection" option, there was also the choice of a 350 in³ LF9 diesel V8 (built by Oldsmobile) for $849. Coupe de Ville's cabriolet package, priced at $384, was available in 17 colors. Production rose slightly to 121,890 for Coupe de Ville ($11,728), and 93,211 for Sedan de Ville ($12,093).
1980 saw a significant refresh, with a lower, more aerodynamic nose, higher tail end, and a heavier, more substantial appearance. The Phaeton option was discontinued, but the $1,005 d'Elegance package remained. The Coupe de Ville now wore full, bright side window surround moldings, whereas the sedan had body-color door frames with a thin chrome bead around the window opening (as used in 1977 - 1979). The chromed-plastic grille held a very diplomatic, Rolls-Royce inspired design, with thick vertical bars. The grille cast for 1980 was used again for the 1989 to 1992 Cadillac Brougham. Late in the 1980 model year, V6 power (in the form of a 4-bbl 252 CID engine manufactured by Buick) was offered as a credit option. Cadillac had not offered an engine with fewer than 8 cylinders since 1914. The standard engine for 1980 was a new 368 CID (6.0 L) V8. Unlike the pre-1980 models, the rear window glass for both two and four door models was now the same, as the two door models did away with the sporty slanted rear window and adopted the formal vertical look shared with the sedans. Pricing for Deville was $12,899 for the coupe; $13,282 for the sedan. Sales dropped miserably for the 1980 model year, despite new sheetmetal and a multitude of improvements. Coupe de Ville was down to 55,490 (less than half of the '79 figures), Sedan de Ville was also down by nearly half at 49,188. Oldsmobile's 5.7 liter diesel V8 was still available at $924, as was the popular Cabriolet option for Coupe de Ville at $350.
1981's biggest news was the introduction of Cadillac's modulated-displacement 368 in³ V8-6-4 engine. Developed by the Eaton Corporation - with design elements that had been tested for over 500,000 miles (800,000 km) - allowed various engine computers to decide how many cylinders were needed to power the car for optimal fuel economy. The theory was 8 cylinders from a complete stop, 6 cylinders during usual driving, and just four cylinders at cruising speed. The changes in cylinder operation were seamless, and most drivers did not detect any difference in operation. However, in some cases, reliability and component failure led to customer complaints. Cadillac defended it's micro-compressor controlled powerplant, and even offered special extended warranties to customers. Also available was Oldsmobile's 5.7 liter V-8 diesel engine. The 125 horsepower (93 kW) Buick V6, teamed with an automatic transmission, returned for '81 after a short initial offering in the spring of 1980. Coupe de Ville was priced at $13,450, while Sedan de Ville, priced at $13,847, now had the unique option of an available automatic seat belt system - the first offered on a GM vehicle. With the automatic shoulder/lap belt system (only for the outboard front seat passengers), the shoulder point was moved from the upper B-pillar to the upper door glass frame, and the belt reel was moved from the floor onto the door itself, installed in the lower corner. With this, you could theoretically leave the seat belt latched at all times, and simply get in and out of the vehicle without having to unfasten the belt. The $150 option (which would re-appear as standard equipment on the 1990 - 1992 Brougham), was available only on V6-powered Sedan de Villes. The V6 option itself was a $165 credit over the standard V8 in Deville. A new grille design was made up of small squares, similar to the pattern from 1979. The egg-crate 1981 grille cast was used again for the 1987 and 1988 Cadillac Brougham models. A new Electronic Climate Control panel did away with the slide lever and thumb wheel in favor of a digital display which allowed the driver to set the interior temperature to a single degree - from 65 to 85 (or "max" settings at 60 and 90 degrees. Option groups included the $1,005 d'Elegance package (available on both models), and the Cabriolet package (for Coupe de Ville) at $363. Sales were up slightly from 1980 - 89,991 sedans versus 62,724 coupes (figures include Deville and Fleetwood models).
Changes for '82 were kept to a minimum, but still included a new grille design (which was used through 1986), revamped parking lamp / tail lamp ornamentation, and a new standard wheel cover design. Cadillac introduced a new aluminum-block 249 cu 4.1 liter HT series V8 engine to replace the V8-6-4. The new power plant featured a closed-loop digital fuel injection system, free-standing cast-iron cylinders within a cast-aluminum block, and was coupled with a 4-speed automatic-overdrive transmission. Other engine options included the Buick V6 or Oldsmobile's diesel V8. Inside, the Electronic Climate Control had an updated fascia that now included an "Outside Temperature" button. Previously, the outside temperature was available through an illuminated thermometer mounted to the driver's outside mirror. With the new front-drive Cadillac Cimarron taking over as Cadillac's entry-level model, the $15,249 Coupe de Ville was now a step-up. Sedan de Ville was priced at $15,699. Sales totals for 1982 included 50,130 coupes and 86,020 sedans (figures include Deville and Fleetwood models).
For 1983, slight reworkings under the hood added 10 horsepower (now rated at 135) to the standard 4.1 liter powerplant. Meanwhile, the Buick V6 credit-option was dropped. The biggest visible change was hardly noticeable - while the grille design was a carry-over from the previous year (and would be through 1986), the Cadillac script moved from the chrome header onto the grille itself. Coupe de Ville's popular Cabriolet roof package added $415 to its $15,970 sticker price. While both models, including the $16,441 Sedan de Ville, could be ordered with the $1,150 d'Elegance package. 1983 was supposed to be the last year for the rear-drive De Ville, as new front-drive models would take over for 1984. However, numerous developmental delays caused De Ville to stay in rear-drive form for another year. Sales figures looked healthy, with a total of 109,004 sedans and 65,670 coupes (figures include Deville and Fleetwood models).
Because of a delay in production of the new front-drive De Villes (which were now going to be 1985 models), 1984 was a re-run for the rear-wheel drive Coupe de Ville ($17,140) and its four-door companion, the popular Sedan de Ville ($17,625). It would also be the last time De Ville used the "V" emblem below the Cadillac crest, as 1985 and on would use the crest and wreath emblem - formerly a Fleetwood exclusive. Visible changes included body-color side moldings, and gold-tone winged crests on the parking lamps up front and tail lights in back. Hidden changes included a revised exhaust system with a revamped catalytic converter. The diesel V8 was now available at no additional charge. While the optional d'Elegance package remained at $1,150, the Cabriolet option for Coupe de Ville went up to $420. For 1984, sales figures show a total four-door production of 107,920 units, and an additional 50,840 two-door units (figures include Deville and Fleetwood models). These figures are somewhat deceiving though, as this was a very short model year for the rear-drive Coupe and Sedan de Ville. The rear-wheel drive model sales figures - impressive for such a shortened production run - showed that buyers were not quite ready for smaller Cadillacs just yet. The new front-drive 1985 Coupe de Ville and Sedan de Ville arrived in Cadillac showrooms during the Spring of 1984, about six months earlier than most new-car introductions, so both the 1984 rear-drive and 1985 front-drive models were selling at the same time for nearly half a year. Cadillac sold 45,330 units of the new 1985 front-drive models during the 1984 model year (35,940 four-doors and 9,390 two-doors.

*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ok jas tooooooo much to read...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 20 2009, 10:36 PM~14833094
> *ok jas tooooooo much to read...
> *



WHAT...SOME PPL SPED TOO MUCH TIME ON HERE WITH NOTHING ELSE TO DO.....NOT MENTIONING ANY NAMES.... :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2009, 03:44 PM~14673594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 21 2009, 03:11 AM~14836289
> *
> *


  :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 21 2009, 11:31 PM~14845703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Aug 19 2009, 08:47 PM~14822014
> *PIC'S WOULD BE NICE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


They will be real nice when it's done!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 20 2009, 09:12 PM~14832793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2009, 11:30 AM~14847902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE SIDE EMBLEMS...(LE CABRIOLET)


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 22 2009, 02:31 AM~14845703
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD WESTSIDER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 22 2009, 11:44 AM~14847985
> *LOOKIN GOOD WESTSIDER :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 22 2009, 01:44 PM~14847985
> *LOOKIN GOOD WESTSIDER :biggrin:
> *


is that a new addition to the westside cc the green le cab?


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Aug 22 2009, 11:07 AM~14847190
> *They will be real nice when it's done!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 21 2009, 11:31 PM~14845703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 21 2009, 11:31 PM~14845703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2009, 12:30 PM~14847902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Show off :angry:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 24 2009, 10:46 PM~14871697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN DOSE IT COME WEST SIDE? :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2009, 01:30 PM~14847902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any chance you could snap a pic from the other angle im tryin to see how the stem fits in to the base

thanks in advance


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 26 2009, 12:32 AM~14883925
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NEW DAY
MY RAG LAC


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 06:51 PM~14891471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ,,,,who did the work????


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

who is the dude that got that one from up here near winnipeg? he got a topic yet?? cant remember who it was.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 07:51 PM~14891471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you cut the top off your deville


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 26 2009, 07:32 PM~14892011
> *nice ,,,,who did the work????
> *


TJ IN VEGAS :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 26 2009, 08:10 PM~14892430
> *:0  you cut the top off your deville
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 22 2009, 01:38 PM~14847951
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE SIDE EMBLEMS...(LE CABRIOLET)
> *



good luck, he doesn't sell anything. not even to his homies :uh: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14893122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: :tears: its finally home :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WESTSIDES 3rd le cab


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 26 2009, 10:07 PM~14893122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn I didnt even know that he was selling his


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WESTSIDE LE CAB 1


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WESTSIDE LE CAB 2


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WESTSIDE LE CAB 3


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 26 2009, 09:49 PM~14893586
> *:0    Damn I didnt even know that he was selling his
> *


HE WASN'T


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

what up page? i see you had to put the new lecab to good use cruisin around...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 26 2009, 10:12 PM~14893845
> *what up page? i see you had to put the new lecab to good use cruisin around...
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE WESTSIDE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> [lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > [lookin good homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> THANK YOU HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14893122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao I'm wearing the same shirt the driver has on.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 06:51 PM~14891471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
WHAT DID THAT RUN U??

PRETTY CLOSE TO ORIGINAL?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 27 2009, 06:18 AM~14895659
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> WHAT DID THAT RUN U??
> 
> ...


MY HOMIE IN VEGAS TJ IS DOING THEM, MADE TO LOOK SIMILAR, ILL SEND YOU A PM ON THE PRICE BUT NOT VERY MUCH AT ALL, AND THE QUALITY OF THE WORK IS GREAT


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i want 1 so fuckin bad


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

but orignal hard 2 find all 90d out


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> Nice
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14893122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OMG Sheen have you lost your mind. That is one beautiful car.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2009, 07:04 AM~14895896
> *MY HOMIE IN VEGAS TJ IS DOING THEM, MADE TO LOOK SIMILAR, ILL SEND YOU A PM ON THE PRICE BUT NOT VERY MUCH AT ALL, AND THE QUALITY OF THE WORK IS GREAT
> *


shoot me the 411 also if you could man  looks real nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> > Nice
> > :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 26 2009, 10:49 PM~14893586
> *:0    Damn I didnt even know that he was selling his
> *



x2.......................i had no idea!!! That is my all time favourite Le cab maybe even favourite car :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 08:51 PM~14891471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


caddy looking good !!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 26 2009, 11:43 PM~14893504
> *:tears:  :tears: its finally home  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WESTSIDES  3rd le cab
> *


congrats!!! on your car homie!!! :thumbsup: uffin: you going to leave it the same or change it up far as color. ttt westside cc


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Aug 27 2009, 08:05 PM~14903746
> *congrats!!! on your car homie!!!  :thumbsup:  uffin:  you going to leave it the same or change it up far as color. ttt westside cc
> *


 THANKS HOMIE FOR RIGHT NOW IM GOING TO ENJOY IT MAYBE LATER I WILL CHANGE IT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 06:51 PM~14891471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet, must be nice to have two rag top caddys


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 27 2009, 06:09 PM~14900735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORIGINALY WHOS CAR WAS THIS ONE.......THERE WAS A LECAB IN N,CAROLINA A FEW YEARS BACK....SAME COLOR BUT WITH OUT THE 90D OUT CONVERSION, IS THIS IS IT...? :0


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 26 2009, 10:06 PM~14893784
> *HE WASN'T
> *


 :0 He was just made an offer he couldn't refuse then? That is one beautiful car. Congrats to the new owner. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 28 2009, 05:26 AM~14906878
> *ORIGINALY WHOS CAR WAS THIS ONE.......THERE WAS A LECAB IN N,CAROLINA A FEW YEARS BACK....SAME COLOR BUT WITH OUT THE 90D OUT CONVERSION, IS THIS IS IT...? :0
> *


Not the same!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 26 2009, 09:58 PM~14893699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrates! One of the nicest LeCabs out!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Aug 27 2009, 03:09 PM~14900735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS ONE WAS JOHN'S FROM BOWTIE CONNECTION....*


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> :thumbsup: thats tight!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 29 2009, 10:27 AM~14919194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> > :thumbsup: thats tight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD RAGMAN & PAGE WESTSIDE C.C. FO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 30 2009, 07:07 AM~14925373
> *LOOKIN GOOD RAGMAN & PAGE WESTSIDE C.C. FO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

IS IT HARD TO CUT A CADDY TO MAKE IT A LE CAB?? WHAT TOP TO USE?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 29 2009, 10:27 AM~14919194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PIC uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> :biggrin:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14893122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice vert whats the name of that green :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 31 2009, 05:58 PM~14940182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Aug 31 2009, 05:08 PM~14939641
> *nice vert whats the name of that green :0  :thumbsup:
> *


....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> > [/quote
> > :biggrin:
> > :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> > [/quote
> > YEP, :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 31 2009, 06:02 PM~14940233
> *I LIKE THIS ONE
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks for the compliment BP, thanks for that number yesterday too


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Aug 31 2009, 01:25 AM~14932944
> *IS IT HARD TO CUT A CADDY TO MAKE IT A LE CAB?? WHAT TOP TO USE?
> *


IF YOU CUT A CADDY IT WONT :nono: MAKE IT A LECAB IT WILL MAKE IT A CHOP TOP CADDY


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 31 2009, 09:44 PM~14943343
> *:biggrin:
> Thanks for the compliment BP, thanks for that number yesterday too
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE ... :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:
still loves me a cadi :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 31 2009, 10:35 AM~14935179
> *BAD ASS PIC uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 1 2009, 12:10 AM~14944801
> *IF YOU CUT A CADDY IT WONT  :nono: MAKE IT A LECAB IT WILL MAKE IT A CHOP TOP CADDY
> *


preech!!!!!!! not a chop top but jus a ragg lac if its done right tell em dont fake the funk hands down to the west side homie 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 1 2009, 02:10 AM~14944801
> *IF YOU CUT A CADDY IT WONT  :nono: MAKE IT A LECAB IT WILL MAKE IT A CHOP TOP CADDY
> *


CALL IT WUT U WANT...BUT IT'LL STILL B TOPLESS.... :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i don't mind conversions, lowridings about customizing right?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 1 2009, 04:34 PM~14950875
> *i don't mind conversions, lowridings about customizing right?
> *


to each his own. it would be like owning a convertible impala that came with a straight 6. just aint the real deal., like holyfield.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 07:58 PM~14951860
> *to each his own. it would be like owning a convertible impala that came with a straight 6. just aint the real deal., like holyfield.
> *



real not real, doesn't matter to me. unless you're a car collector. me personally, i'm not worried about a cars value, once you cut it, there it goes....

but i digress... :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 1 2009, 07:07 PM~14951982
> *real not real, doesn't matter to me.  unless you're a car collector.  me personally, i'm not worried about a cars value, once you cut it, there it goes....
> 
> but i digress... :biggrin:
> *


I agree! Who cares if it's real or not, the goal it's to ride in a drop top lac, you can buy a lecab or do a drop top yourself, either way your rolling in a conversion.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 1 2009, 06:07 PM~14951982
> *real not real, doesn't matter to me.  unless you're a car collector.  me personally, i'm not worried about a cars value, once you cut it, there it goes....
> 
> but i digress... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IF ANYONE IS THINKING OF DOING THIS I SAY GO FOR IT, UNLESS YOU CAN FIND A REAL ONE, THERE IS ALOT OF CLONES OUT THERE. I'M HAPPY WITH MY CONVERSION, ITS NOT A LECAB OR PARIS ITS A RAG TOP LAC, I HAD A CHANCE TO GET A COUPLE REAL LECABS TWICE, AND ALMOST DIPPED INTO MY KIDS COLLEGE FUNDS TO GET IT, BUT MY FIRST FOUR OLDEST KIDS COLLEGE MONEY IS SET TO THE SIDE PAID IN FULL, SO I JUST DECIDED TO RIDE A CONVERSION, MUCH PROPS TO THE GUYS WITH A REAL ONE, AND MUCH PROPS TO THE GUYS BUILDING THEM ONE THAT CANT FIND OR AFFORD ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Sep 1 2009, 12:35 PM~14948529
> *preech!!!!!!! not a chop top but jus a ragg lac if its done right tell em dont fake the funk  hands down to the west side homie
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THEY GOT A NICE TRIPLET SET GOING ON :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jul 3 2009, 03:04 PM~14374038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that a pearl over the baby blue??? i baught a dark baby blue but i wana give it a lil som else to it however i dnt wana make it lighter any ideas????


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2009, 09:16 PM~14953664
> *IF ANYONE IS THINKING OF DOING THIS I SAY GO FOR IT, UNLESS YOU CAN FIND A REAL ONE, THERE IS ALOT OF CLONES OUT THERE. I'M HAPPY WITH MY CONVERSION, ITS NOT A LECAB OR PARIS ITS A RAG TOP LAC, I HAD A CHANCE TO GET A COUPLE REAL LECABS TWICE, AND ALMOST DIPPED INTO MY KIDS COLLEGE FUNDS TO GET IT, BUT MY FIRST FOUR OLDEST KIDS COLLEGE MONEY IS SET TO THE SIDE PAID IN FULL, SO I JUST DECIDED TO RIDE A CONVERSION, MUCH PROPS TO THE GUYS WITH A REAL ONE, AND MUCH PROPS TO THE GUYS BUILDING THEM ONE THAT CANT FIND OR AFFORD ONE :thumbsup:
> *


Ride is looking good and Fam is always first big homie :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 1 2009, 06:07 PM~14951982
> *real not real, doesn't matter to me.  unless you're a car collector.  me personally, i'm not worried about a cars value, once you cut it, there it goes....
> 
> but i digress... :biggrin:
> *


im not knocking the conversions. chico's caddy that came out in lrm was a car i always stared at, and it was a conversion. im just saying. its like saying a chrysler 300 looks like a bentley, until a bentley pulls up. but the chrysler still looks good.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 1 2009, 08:37 PM~14953961
> *Ride is looking good and Fam is always first big homie :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 1 2009, 07:21 PM~14952943
> *I agree! Who cares if it's real or not, the goal it's to ride in a drop top lac, you can buy a lecab or do a drop top yourself, either way your rolling in a conversion.
> *


............either way your rolling in a conversion. :0


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 1 2009, 07:21 PM~14952943
> *I agree! Who cares if it's real or not, the goal it's to ride in a drop top lac, you can buy a lecab or do a drop top yourself, either way your rolling in a conversion.
> *



Are you kidding people? Drive, own and inspect a real one.............than drive a fake one, own a fake one and inspect a fake one.

Guranteed you'll see the difference.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 1 2009, 10:52 PM~14955159
> *Are you kidding people? Drive, own and inspect a real one.............than drive a fake one, own a fake one and inspect a fake one.
> 
> Guranteed you'll see the difference.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 1 2009, 09:52 PM~14955159
> *Are you kidding people? Drive, own and inspect a real one.............than drive a fake one, own a fake one and inspect a fake one.
> 
> Guranteed you'll see the difference.
> *


WELL I WONT SAY THAT THERE AINT A DIFFRENCE, WHEN IT CLEARLY IS A DIFFRENCE, BUT THEY ARE SOME CONVERSION DROP LACS OUT THERE THAT CAN HOLD THERE OWN LIKE YOUR BUDDY WITH THE ORANGE ONE WITH THE PATTERNS THAT MUTHERFUCKERS BAD BE IT REAL OR FAKE


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 28 2009, 03:57 PM~14911126
> *Congrates! One of the nicest LeCabs out!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2009, 07:04 AM~14895896
> *MY HOMIE IN VEGAS TJ IS DOING THEM, MADE TO LOOK SIMILAR, ILL SEND YOU A PM ON THE PRICE BUT NOT VERY MUCH AT ALL, AND THE QUALITY OF THE WORK IS GREAT
> *


are you talkin bout dude from royals cc with the red rag caprice?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 11:05 PM~14955942
> *are you talkin bout dude from royals cc with the red rag caprice?
> *


YES


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:dunno: I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THEY CAME LIKE THIS? I NEVER SEEN ANY FOR SALE IN MY AREA OR IN HERE.....I'D LIKE TO GET ONE OR IF I CANT I'LL JUST CHOP IT OFF :biggrin: SHIT FIRST I NEED TO BUY ONE I'VE ONLY OWNED A 86 LS AND A 92 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM AND NOW I GOT A 1990 FLEETWOOD B......... NO I NEED TO GET MY HANDS IN A 2 DR 90D OUT THEN CHOP CHOP :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Sep 1 2009, 11:14 PM~14956001
> *:dunno:  I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THEY CAME LIKE THIS? I NEVER SEEN ANY FOR SALE IN MY AREA OR IN HERE.....I'D LIKE TO GET ONE OR IF I CANT I'LL JUST CHOP IT OFF :biggrin: SHIT FIRST I NEED TO BUY ONE I'VE ONLY OWNED A 86 LS AND A 92 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM AND NOW I GOT A 1990 FLEETWOOD B......... NO I NEED TO GET MY HANDS IN A 2 DR 90D OUT THEN CHOP CHOP  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2009, 11:08 PM~14955962
> *YES
> *


i know him. he is cool people


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

uso lecab


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> looking nice homie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 1 2009, 06:07 PM~14951982
> *real not real, doesn't matter to me.  unless you're a car collector.  me personally, i'm not worried about a cars value, once you cut it, there it goes....
> 
> but i digress... :biggrin:
> *


WELL IT REALLY DOES MATTER BECAUSE IT STILL DOESNT MAKE IT A LE CAB . CUT OR UNCUT THEY ONLY MADE SO MANY SO YOUR WRONG THEY ARE STILL WORTH ALOT MONEY AND IF THATS THE CASE I WOULD BE CUTTING MY 58 IMPALA HARD TOP INTO RAG AND THATS A BIG... :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Got to throw my conversion in there  Fully 90d


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 2 2009, 12:01 AM~14956457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good! Cant wait to be out on the streets like you!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice rides..........


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2009, 10:06 PM~14955362
> *WELL I WONT SAY THAT  THERE AINT A DIFFRENCE, WHEN IT CLEARLY  IS A DIFFRENCE, BUT THEY ARE SOME CONVERSION DROP LACS OUT THERE THAT CAN HOLD THERE OWN LIKE YOUR BUDDY WITH THE ORANGE ONE WITH THE PATTERNS  THAT MUTHERFUCKERS BAD BE IT REAL OR FAKE
> *



I agree there are some really nice and well done fakes. What makes the orange one the bomb is that he did it himself, and I mean himself. Workable rack, power windows (all 4) and the fabrication.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 2 2009, 01:07 AM~14956475
> *Got to throw my conversion in there    Fully 90d
> 
> 
> ...


looking good came along ways :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

They both look bad ass and i would ride them until the wheels fall off :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 2 2009, 05:01 AM~14956769
> *I agree there are some really nice and well done fakes. What makes the orange one the bomb is that he did it himself, and I mean himself. Workable rack, power windows (all 4) and the fabrication.
> *


YEP IF YOU AR MAKING A CONVERTIBLE CADDY, YOU GOT TO HAVE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think what homie was trying to say is that all over these cars are "conversions" even lecabs. because did cadillac contract someone to make them into convertibles. they werent done at the cadillac factory. either way. i like em both. but chop tops get a thumbs down. working convertible tops are the way to go


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 2 2009, 12:42 AM~14956395
> *WELL IT REALLY DOES MATTER BECAUSE IT STILL DOESNT MAKE IT A LE CAB . CUT OR UNCUT THEY ONLY MADE SO MANY SO YOUR WRONG THEY ARE STILL WORTH ALOT MONEY AND IF THATS THE CASE I WOULD BE CUTTING MY 58 IMPALA HARD TOP INTO RAG AND THATS A BIG... :nono:  :nono:
> *


 YOU ARE RIGHT BIG DADDY,WELL NO MATTER WHAT IS DONE TO IT DOSENT MAKE IT A LECAB? CAUSE IF IT WASNT MADE BACK THEN AND BUY THE SAME COMPANY. BUT A LECAB SHOULDNT BE IN THERE YOU HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF FINDING A VERT 58, CONVERTING IMPALAS AND THINGS TO ME SEEM WAY DIFFRENT CAUSE THERE IS ALOT OF VERT IMPALAS YOU CAN FIND THEM ALL DAY, BUT VERT CADDYS MOST PEOPLE CANT. THERE IS A NETWORK OF GUYS THAT FIND THEM ALL DAY I SEEN ALOT OF THEM COME IN AND OUT OF UTAH, BUT WITH PRICES GOING UP AND FINDING THEM HARDER, YOU MIGHT START SEEING A LOT MORE LECAB CLONES OUT THERE AND PEOPLE PUTTING A TAG ON THEM SAYIN THEY ARE REAL WHICH IS WRONG, JUST A VERT LAC AND ONLY A FEW PEOPLE CAN TELL THE DIFFRENCE IF EVERYTHING IS USED OFF A DONOR.

BUT THERE IS A DIFFRENCE BETWEEN A RAG LAC AND A LECAB OR PARIS, AND I BET IT WILL BE POINTED OUT EVERYTIME THE CONVERSION GETS A LITTLE SHINE :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 2 2009, 01:07 AM~14956475
> *Got to throw my conversion in there    Fully 90d
> 
> 
> ...


ON POINT, THIS HAS BECOME A GOOD LITTLE CONVERSATION HERE,


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 2 2009, 08:19 AM~14957851
> *YOU ARE RIGHT BIG DADDY,WELL NO MATTER WHAT IS DONE TO IT DOSENT MAKE IT A LECAB? CAUSE IF IT WASNT MADE BACK THEN AND BUY THE SAME COMPANY. BUT A LECAB SHOULDNT BE IN THERE YOU HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF FINDING A VERT 58, CONVERTING IMPALAS AND THINGS TO ME SEEM WAY DIFFRENT CAUSE THERE IS ALOT OF VERT IMPALAS YOU CAN FIND THEM ALL DAY, BUT VERT CADDYS MOST PEOPLE CANT. THERE IS A NETWORK OF GUYS THAT FIND THEM ALL DAY I SEEN ALOT OF THEM COME IN AND OUT OF UTAH, BUT WITH PRICES GOING UP AND FINDING THEM HARDER, YOU MIGHT START SEEING A LOT MORE LECAB CLONES OUT THERE AND PEOPLE PUTTING A TAG ON THEM SAYIN THEY ARE REAL WHICH IS WRONG, JUST A VERT LAC AND ONLY A FEW PEOPLE CAN TELL THE DIFFRENCE IF EVERYTHING IS USED OFF A DONOR.
> 
> BUT THERE IS A DIFFRENCE BETWEEN A RAG LAC AND A LECAB OR PARIS, AND I BET IT WILL BE POINTED OUT EVERYTIME THE CONVERSION GETS A LITTLE SHINE :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 2 2009, 08:19 AM~14957851
> *YOU ARE RIGHT BIG DADDY,WELL NO MATTER WHAT IS DONE TO IT DOSENT MAKE IT A LECAB? CAUSE IF IT WASNT MADE BACK THEN AND BUY THE SAME COMPANY. BUT A LECAB SHOULDNT BE IN THERE YOU HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF FINDING A VERT 58, CONVERTING IMPALAS AND THINGS TO ME SEEM WAY DIFFRENT CAUSE THERE IS ALOT OF VERT IMPALAS YOU CAN FIND THEM ALL DAY, BUT VERT CADDYS MOST PEOPLE CANT. THERE IS A NETWORK OF GUYS THAT FIND THEM ALL DAY I SEEN ALOT OF THEM COME IN AND OUT OF UTAH, BUT WITH PRICES GOING UP AND FINDING THEM HARDER, YOU MIGHT START SEEING A LOT MORE LECAB CLONES OUT THERE AND PEOPLE PUTTING A TAG ON THEM SAYIN THEY ARE REAL WHICH IS WRONG, JUST A VERT LAC AND ONLY A FEW PEOPLE CAN TELL THE DIFFRENCE IF EVERYTHING IS USED OFF A DONOR.
> 
> BUT THERE IS A DIFFRENCE BETWEEN A RAG LAC AND A LECAB OR PARIS, AND I BET IT WILL BE POINTED OUT EVERYTIME THE CONVERSION GETS A LITTLE SHINE :cheesy:
> *


 IT REALLY DOESN`T MATTER IF IT LECAB OR IT WAS CONVERTED .....AS LONG AS IT IS DONE RIGHT..... i HAVE SEEN CONVERSIONS THAT LOOK REAL GOOD ,BUT THEN AGAIN THERE R SOME OUT THERE THAT LOOK LIKE A BIG WASTE OF TIME AND $...... BUT THE FACT OF THE MATTER REMAINS , IT`S WHATEVER MAKES THE OWNER HAPPY......"2 EACH THERE OWN"


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Sep 2 2009, 10:51 AM~14959261
> *IT REALLY DOESN`T MATTER IF IT LECAB OR IT WAS CONVERTED  .....AS LONG AS IT IS DONE RIGHT..... i HAVE SEEN CONVERSIONS THAT LOOK REAL  GOOD ,BUT THEN AGAIN THERE R SOME OUT THERE THAT LOOK LIKE A BIG WASTE OF TIME AND $...... BUT THE FACT OF THE MATTER REMAINS , IT`S WHATEVER MAKES THE OWNER HAPPY......"2 EACH THERE OWN"
> *


I AGREE JUST DONT CALL IT A LECAB OR A PARIS : :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah I heard that 1 of these caddys getting all this Fame is not really a LeCab! :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali4ya_@Sep 2 2009, 11:26 AM~14959584
> *Yeah I heard that 1 of these caddys getting all this Fame is not really a LeCab! :uh:
> *


WICH ONE ? :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

what up big smiley :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 2 2009, 01:10 PM~14959432
> *I AGREE JUST DONT CALL IT A LECAB OR A PARIS :  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


if you pay for it you can call it anything you want


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Sep 2 2009, 11:46 AM~14959812
> *if you pay for it you can call it anything you want
> *


But we all will know its fake . so call it what you want .


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

So I can I call my 79 lecab. A lecab after I make it an 80??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 2 2009, 12:43 PM~14959789
> *what up big smiley :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 2 2009, 11:34 AM~14960351
> *So I can I call my 79 lecab. A lecab after I make it an 80??
> *


Yeah its still a Lecab. Just fully 90'd


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

if it aint original it aint worth shit unless the buyer is a rider once you cut it collectors don't want it so it dont matter we as lowriders are looked at by other car builders and collectors as the ones that fuck up good cars anyway so who cares about worth if it looks good and done right than ride that bitch prps to the original lecabs but same props to the good conversions its all about lowriding and thats only wort anything to us that are in it


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Sep 2 2009, 02:08 PM~14961183
> *if it aint original it aint worth shit unless the buyer is a rider once you cut it collectors don't want it so it dont matter we as lowriders are looked at by other car builders and collectors as the ones that fuck up good cars anyway so who cares about worth if it looks good and done right than ride that bitch prps to the original lecabs but same props to the good conversions its all about lowriding and thats only wort anything to us that are in it
> *


THEY ARE STILL WORTH MONEY CUT IF THEY ARE DONE RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 2 2009, 02:34 PM~14960351
> *So I can I call my 79 lecab. A lecab after I make it an 80??
> *


if the title says convertible than its a true convertible from cadillac which means its a le cab or a paris , dont get me wrong homies i think its bad ass when some body take a challenge like that to make a car into a convertible , man as long as your happy with your ride thats all that matters. uffin: post some progress pic's homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

last time I was at Bowtie in March


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 2 2009, 05:52 PM~14962199
> *last time I was at Bowtie in March
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 2 2009, 01:34 PM~14960351
> *So I can I call my 79 lecab. A lecab after I make it an 80??
> *


It wont be the only one out there that was a 78 or 79 made into a 80's,theres just some we dont know about :0 and yes its still a LeCab


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Sep 2 2009, 04:20 PM~14961892
> *if the title says convertible than its a true convertible from cadillac which means its a le cab or a paris , dont get me wrong homies i think its bad ass when some body take a challenge like that to make a car into a convertible , man as long as your happy with your ride thats all that matters. uffin:  post some progress pic's homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


The title for my 79 lecab doesnt say convertible


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 2 2009, 11:09 PM~14964740
> *The title for my 79 lecab doesnt say convertible
> *


Not all Lecab's say that on the title


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 2 2009, 09:11 PM~14964761
> *Not all Lecab's say that on the title
> *


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 2 2009, 10:09 PM~14964740
> *The title for my 79 lecab doesnt say convertible
> *


it should say convrt on it ask some of the le cab owners see what they say? if any body should know is liv4lacs.


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14964761
> *Not all Lecab's say that on the title
> *


oh! i didn't know that, thanks 4 that info. :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Sep 2 2009, 09:14 PM~14964803
> *it should say convrt on it ask some of the le cab owners see what they say? if any body should know is liv4lacs.
> *


Proof is in the door :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 2 2009, 10:24 PM~14964931
> *Proof is in the door :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you know what core, you sho right about that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, CORE
WHATS UP DADDY, I SEEN THE CAPRICE :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 2 2009, 09:47 PM~14965226
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, CORE
> WHATS UP DADDY, I SEEN THE CAPRICE :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up plague what do you think  



Did you use that converson you picked up for yours?


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 2 2009, 03:14 PM~14961823
> *THEY ARE STILL WORTH MONEY CUT IF THEY ARE DONE RIGHT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 2 2009, 08:56 PM~14965351
> *Whats up plague what do you think
> Did you use that converson you picked up for yours?
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS :0 THAT ONE IS UP THERE, LOOKS REAL GOOD ITS ON POINT BIG DADDY I KNOW THAT VERT OF YOUR WILL BE ON POINT
:thumbsup: 
NOPE ITS A DIFFRENT ONE


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Candy apple red lecab for sale on Dallas craigslist if anybodys interested


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1356052543.html :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 1 2009, 10:52 PM~14955159
> *Are you kidding people? Drive, own and inspect a real one.............than drive a fake one, own a fake one and inspect a fake one.
> 
> Guranteed you'll see the difference.
> *


IM not kidding anybody, i was just giving my opinion, im not knocking either one real or fake. Ive seen real ones and have inspected them,and i built and own a fake one, of course there going to be different because they were built by different people with different ideas and visions. I have seen fake ones that are terrible and ive seen conversions that were 10 times better than the real ones. im not clear on what your point is?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 3 2009, 08:03 PM~14975489
> *IM not kidding anybody, i was just giving my opinion, im not knocking either one real or fake. Ive seen real ones and have inspected them,and i built and own a fake one, of course there going to be different because they were built by different people with different ideas and visions. I have seen fake ones that are terrible and ive seen conversions that were 10 times better than the real ones. im not clear on what your point is?
> *



The point is quite simple. Here it is: There is differnce between a real and a fake one. A real one will always be woth more. Got it?


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Get it, got it, good :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

blablablablabla more pics please


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 4 2009, 06:17 AM~14978833
> *The point is quite simple. Here it is: There is differnce between a real and a fake one. A real one will always be woth more. Got it?
> *


Well I understand your point but......I have a buddy that pulled 40K for a Conversion........So kinda depends on who`s Buying........


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

YOUR CARS ONLY WORTH WHAT SOMEONES WILLING TO PAY :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Sep 4 2009, 04:18 PM~14983517
> *Well I understand your point but......I have a buddy that pulled 40K for a Conversion........So kinda depends on who`s Buying........
> *


:0


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Sep 4 2009, 05:18 PM~14983517
> *Well I understand your point but......I have a buddy that pulled 40K for a Conversion........So kinda depends on who`s Buying........
> *


Dats Right!!


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 2 2009, 09:24 PM~14964931
> *Proof is in the door :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The sticker is one of the easiest parts to repro.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 4 2009, 06:21 PM~14984416
> *:tongue:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I would like to see more of the converted Lacs that used to be out in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Sep 4 2009, 04:18 PM~14983517
> *Well I understand your point but......I have a buddy that pulled 40K for a Conversion........So kinda depends on who`s Buying........
> *


Good for your buddy.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 4 2009, 06:17 AM~14978833
> *The point is quite simple. Here it is: There is differnce between a real and a fake one. A real one will always be woth more. Got it?
> *


either way, they both are conversions! They still had to be modified and chopped to a functional vert. There is plenty people that work magic and reproduce as LeCab and Paris versions were or even better. Just like Coast One said " Itz only worth what someone is willing to pay"


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 4 2009, 06:17 AM~14978833
> *The point is quite simple. Here it is: There is differnce between a real and a fake one. A real one will always be woth more. Got it?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Sep 5 2009, 12:29 AM~14987066
> *either way, they both are conversions! They still had to be modified and chopped to a functional vert. There is plenty people that work magic and reproduce as LeCab and Paris versions were or even better. Just like Coast One said " Itz only worth what someone is willing to pay"
> *



You keep convincing yourself of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Sep 4 2009, 06:20 PM~14984024
> *The sticker is one of the easiest parts to repro.
> *


Either way mine doesnt say convertible on the title but it is a H&E Le Cabriolet


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THE REAL LE CAB AND PARIS OWNERS KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND KNOW WHAT YOU OWN FOR THE REST FIND ONE IF YOU CAN... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 5 2009, 07:53 AM~14987862
> *Either way mine doesnt say convertible on the title but it is a H&E Le Cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE ONE


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 19 2009, 02:55 PM~13328137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the top


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 24 2009, 11:30 AM~13374128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


blablabla fuck it let the cars to do the talking more picks please


----------



## danny24 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Sep 1 2009, 12:35 PM~14948529
> *preech!!!!!!! not a chop top but jus a ragg lac if its done right tell em dont fake the funk  hands down to the west side homie
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


*WESTSIDE!!!
<span style=\'color:gray\'>T
T
T*</span>


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 4 2009, 06:17 AM~14978833
> *The point is quite simple. Here it is: There is differnce between a real and a fake one. A real one will always be woth more. Got it?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

T T T


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 1 2009, 09:52 PM~14955159
> *Are you kidding people? Drive, own and inspect a real one.............than drive a fake one, own a fake one and inspect a fake one.
> 
> Guranteed you'll see the difference.
> *


the originals. both paris and lecabs were garbage. they did a real half ass job with fabrication and welds. u want proof , take the back seat and rack out of your leacab and tell me what u think . not talking shit, just saying that there was a lot of things that were overlooked on originals.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0 









:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Sep 7 2009, 01:30 PM~15004715
> *the originals. both paris and lecabs were garbage. they did a real half ass job with fabrication and welds. u want proof , take the back seat and rack out of your leacab and tell me what u think  . not talking shit, just saying that there was a lot of things that were overlooked on originals.
> *


your right.. BUT NO MATTER WHAT YOU CANT TAKE ITS VALUE AWAY (LE CAB ,PARIS) THEY ARE STILL WORTH MORE THAN ANY FAKE OR CONVERSIONS YOU HAVE TO OWN ONE TO APPRECIATE ONE :nicoderm:


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice caddies!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Sep 7 2009, 01:30 PM~15004715
> *the originals. both paris and lecabs were garbage. *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Is that so?, then why do so may people want them? And if fakes are better then why dont more people make them?

If you look at the previous 197 pages of this topic you wont find a single motherfuckah posting " I want a fake Lecab, fuck a real one"

Except you.

I mean I aint talking shit, but don't you San Jose cats still roll with buffed out white walls and neon lights?

Just playing.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 7 2009, 04:39 PM~15004799
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



max stole pats caddy......lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WELL I GOT AROUND 20 PMS OF PEOPLE WANTING TO GET THE WORK DONE TO GET THEM A VERT, SO ITS OUT THERE AND PEOPLE WANT IT DONE, BUT ONCE THERE ARE MORE OUT THERE MORE PEOPLE WILL WANT TO DO IT, NOBODY IS GOING TO CHANGE ANYONES MIND ON ANY OF THIS BUT IT IS GREAT CONVERSATION. IF YOU HAVE A REAL ONE BUILD IT, IF YOU CANT FIND ONE BUILD ONE HAS BEEN THIS WAY FOR AS LONG AS I KNOW WITH ANYTHING. I HAVE A CONVERSION AND YOU WONT SEE ME PUTTING LECAB ANYTHING ON IT UNLESS I HAD A 78-79 PARTS CAR TO MAKE A CLONE. I WANT PEOPLE TO KNOW ITS A CONVERSION AND I HOPE I HAVE THE SKILLZ TO MAKE IT STAND ON ITS ON, AND MAYBE IT WILL GIVE PEOPLE ANOTHER OPTION


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 7 2009, 06:59 PM~15007999
> *WELL I GOT AROUND 20 PMS OF  PEOPLE WANTING TO GET THE WORK DONE TO GET THEM A VERT, SO ITS OUT THERE AND PEOPLE WANT IT DONE, BUT ONCE THERE ARE MORE OUT THERE MORE PEOPLE WILL WANT TO DO IT, NOBODY IS GOING TO CHANGE ANYONES MIND ON ANY OF THIS BUT IT IS GREAT CONVERSATION. IF YOU HAVE A REAL ONE BUILD IT, IF YOU CANT FIND ONE BUILD ONE HAS BEEN THIS WAY FOR AS LONG AS I KNOW WITH ANYTHING. I HAVE A CONVERSION AND YOU WONT SEE ME PUTTING LECAB ANYTHING ON IT UNLESS I HAD A 78-79 PARTS CAR TO MAKE  A CLONE. I WANT PEOPLE TO KNOW ITS A CONVERSION AND I HOPE I HAVE THE SKILLZ TO MAKE IT STAND ON ITS ON, AND MAYBE IT WILL GIVE PEOPLE ANOTHER OPTION
> *


well put


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 7 2009, 03:49 PM~15005778
> *your right.. BUT NO MATTER WHAT YOU CANT TAKE ITS VALUE AWAY (LE CAB ,PARIS) THEY ARE STILL WORTH MORE THAN ANY FAKE OR CONVERSIONS YOU HAVE TO OWN ONE TO APPRECIATE ONE :nicoderm:
> *



all true & i broke my car down & seen all that!!! , buts its still a rare car.................


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 7 2009, 01:39 PM~15004799
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 i been looking for this pic lol i remember it a long time agao lol


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 7 2009, 06:59 PM~15007999
> *WELL I GOT AROUND 20 PMS OF  PEOPLE WANTING TO GET THE WORK DONE TO GET THEM A VERT, SO ITS OUT THERE AND PEOPLE WANT IT DONE, BUT ONCE THERE ARE MORE OUT THERE MORE PEOPLE WILL WANT TO DO IT, NOBODY IS GOING TO CHANGE ANYONES MIND ON ANY OF THIS BUT IT IS GREAT CONVERSATION. IF YOU HAVE A REAL ONE BUILD IT, IF YOU CANT FIND ONE BUILD ONE HAS BEEN THIS WAY FOR AS LONG AS I KNOW WITH ANYTHING. I HAVE A CONVERSION AND YOU WONT SEE ME PUTTING LECAB ANYTHING ON IT UNLESS I HAD A 78-79 PARTS CAR TO MAKE  A CLONE. I WANT PEOPLE TO KNOW ITS A CONVERSION AND I HOPE I HAVE THE SKILLZ TO MAKE IT STAND ON ITS ON, AND MAYBE IT WILL GIVE PEOPLE ANOTHER OPTION
> *


how much does he charge?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 7 2009, 03:49 PM~15005778
> *your right.. BUT NO MATTER WHAT YOU CANT TAKE ITS VALUE AWAY (LE CAB ,PARIS) THEY ARE STILL WORTH MORE THAN ANY FAKE OR CONVERSIONS YOU HAVE TO OWN ONE TO APPRECIATE ONE :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ITS ALWAYS BETTER AND NICE TO OWN A REAL ONE MARTY & PAGE :thumbsup: AND THE REST WHO OWN ONE . BUT IF YOU CANT FIND EM AND CANT AFFORD EM THEN CHOP THAT SHIT UP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 7 2009, 09:12 PM~15009921
> *ITS ALWAYS  BETTER  AND  NICE  TO  OWN A REAL  ONE  MARTY   & PAGE    :thumbsup: AND  THE  REST  WHO  OWN  ONE  . BUT IF  YOU CANT  FIND  EM  AND  CANT AFFORD  EM THEN  CHOP  THAT SHIT  UP   :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you heard nuff said


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 7 2009, 09:12 PM~15009921
> *ITS ALWAYS  BETTER  AND  NICE  TO  OWN A REAL  ONE  MARTY  & PAGE    :thumbsup: AND  THE  REST  WHO  OWN  ONE  . BUT IF  YOU CANT  FIND  EM  AND  CANT AFFORD  EM THEN  CHOP  THAT SHIT  UP  :biggrin:
> *



I AGREE. :cheesy:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

HOW MUCH DO THE REAL LE CABS RUN FOR. ONE THAT WILL NEED A FULL RESTO???


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 7 2009, 05:33 PM~15006951
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Is that so?, then why do so may people want them? And if fakes are better then why dont more people make them?
> 
> If you look at  the previous 197 pages of this topic you wont find a single motherfuckah posting " I want a fake Lecab, fuck a real one"
> ...


come on now, theres not too many people left that ride buffed white walls. not all of us ride like that, i never have. but there some that do up here like theres some that ride buffed whites down there... oh shit









any one would buy a legit lecab over a chop any day. not everyone can make a clean chop. what the talk is about the lack of craftmanship that wnt into a lecab or a paris back then, they didnt even have a gutter for the water to escape at the base of the top. some people that are building chops may be taking those details into consideration and building them the way they were suppose to have been. but a lecab is a lecab, cant get any better than that. a chop will always be a chop. but it only matters if you plan on selling them i guess...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Sep 8 2009, 04:01 AM~15011772
> *HOW MUCH DO THE  REAL LE CABS RUN FOR. ONE THAT WILL NEED A  FULL RESTO???
> *


they dont honestly have a set value,the market dictates how much they run for...meaning its gonna cost as much as the next man wants to pay for it...

i regret selling mine now,but i would of never searched for a new one leading me to find an 81 so its all good brother plus the owner is a pretty stand up guy :biggrin: so i know shes in good hands


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 01:21 AM~15011825
> *come on now, theres not too many people left that ride buffed white walls. not all of us ride like that, i never have. but there some that do up here like theres some that ride buffed whites down there... oh shit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 8 2009, 12:06 AM~15011172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you heard nuff said
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 8 2009, 08:04 AM~15012848
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 01:21 AM~15011825
> *come on now, theres not too many people left that ride buffed white walls. not all of us ride like that, i never have. but there some that do up here like theres some that ride buffed whites down there... oh shit
> 
> 
> ...











THATS AN OLD PICTURE PLAYER THIS IS HOW WE ROLL TODAY THIS CAR HAS BIN DONE FOR 13 YEARS AND STILL LOOKS DOPE HOLLA...AND BELIEVE ME IT MATTERS WHEN YOU OWN ONE... A REAL ONE THAT IS :nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 8 2009, 08:47 AM~15013126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 8 2009, 10:47 AM~15013126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 08:51 PM~14891471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey plague did the conversion come with the quarter glass and what about the s/s trim that starts on top of doors go's around the top edge?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 8 2009, 12:46 AM~15011869
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE COMO ESTAS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Sep 8 2009, 05:29 PM~15018371
> *hey plague did the conversion come with the quarter glass and what about the s/s trim that starts on top of doors go's  around the top edge?
> *


YES IT HAS THE QUARTER GLASS WITH WORKING WINDOWS FRONT AND BACK, AND IT HAS THE TRIM ALL THE WAY AROUND. I HAD JUST BROUGHT IT BACK WHEN THIS PICTURE WAS TAKEN SO IT STILL NEEDS SOME WORK BUT I'M WORKING ON IT. THIS CAR WAS AT FIRST A COUPE MADE TO LOOK LIKE A FLEET, THATS WHY IT HAS THE LOWER TRIM,


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THIS IS O.G LE CAB AND O.G PARIS FEST


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:nono:
I AM HAPPY YOU GOT A LECAB BIG DADDY AND YOUR RIDE IS REALLY CLEAN, ONE OF THE NICEST ONES OUT THERE, THERE IS ALOT OF CLONES IN HERE JUST CAUSE IT SAYS LECAB AND LOOKS LIKE ONE AND ITS A 80S MODEL DONT MEAN ITS REAL. AND THERE IS ALOT OF THOSE IN THIS TOPIC ALREADY. BUT EVERYONE HAS THERE ON VIEW ON THIS SUBJECT. I AM PROUD TO SAY MINE IS NOT A FAKE LECAB IT IS A CONVERTIBLE CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2009, 06:26 PM~15054913
> *:nono:
> I AM HAPPY YOU GOT A LECAB BIG DADDY AND YOUR RIDE IS REALLY CLEAN, ONE OF THE NICEST ONES OUT THERE, THERE IS ALOT OF CLONES IN HERE JUST CAUSE IT SAYS LECAB AND LOOKS LIKE ONE AND ITS A 80S MODEL DONT MEAN ITS REAL. AND THERE IS ALOT OF THOSE IN THIS TOPIC ALREADY. BUT EVERYONE HAS THERE ON VIEW ON THIS SUBJECT.  I AM PROUD TO SAY MINE IS NOT A FAKE LECAB IT IS A CONVERTIBLE CADDY :biggrin:
> *


CAME OUT NICE HOMIE


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

if you guys had to pick between a77 to 79 real lecab or a clone conversion 80 to 85 coupe what would you all pick?


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 11 2009, 08:06 PM~15055819
> *if you guys had to pick between a77 to 79 real lecab or a clone conversion 80 to 85 coupe what would you all pick?
> *


i don't think there was 77.. but my 78 is fine for me  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 11 2009, 08:58 AM~15050234
> *THIS IS O.G LE CAB AND O.G PARIS FEST
> *


SUP BIG PAGE ARE U GOING TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 19 2009, 01:55 PM~13328137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK IT HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
FAKE OR NO FAKE THEY ALL FUCKING CHINGONES


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 24 2009, 10:30 AM~13374128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 11 2009, 07:06 PM~15055819
> *if you guys had to pick between a77 to 79 real lecab or a clone conversion 80 to 85 coupe what would you all pick?
> *


A 79 lecab no question ...og le cabs baby holla


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15054994
> *CAME OUT NICE HOMIE
> *


 THANKS BIG DADDY WHATS BEEN UP WITH YOU, AFTER JESSIE PAINTS YOUR BOYS CAR, WE ARE CHANGING THIS WHOLE CAR AGAIN AND ITS GONNA LOOK WAY DIFFRENT :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I think I took this pic at the 2001 super show


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Bad pic from 98 super show


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 11 2009, 07:06 PM~15055819
> *if you guys had to pick between a77 to 79 real lecab or a clone conversion 80 to 85 coupe what would you all pick?
> *


 80`s .......


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Sep 11 2009, 08:26 PM~15056591
> *SUP BIG PAGE ARE U GOING TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW?
> *


FOR SURE AND YOU


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 11 2009, 11:48 PM~15057408
> *I think I took this pic at the 2001 super show
> 
> 
> ...


i was there :cheesy:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Liv4Crack whats up big daddy when u gonna sell me the Lecab, Im ***** rich this week!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 12 2009, 07:46 AM~15058982
> *Liv4Crack whats up big daddy when u gonna sell me the Lecab, Im ***** rich this week!!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 7 2009, 09:12 PM~15009921
> *ITS ALWAYS  BETTER  AND  NICE  TO  OWN A REAL  ONE  MARTY  & PAGE    :thumbsup: AND  THE  REST  WHO  OWN  ONE  . BUT IF  YOU CANT  FIND  EM  AND  CANT AFFORD  EM THEN  CHOP  THAT SHIT  UP  :biggrin:
> *


aint that the truth smiley :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 11 2009, 09:55 PM~15056921
> *A 79 lecab no question ...og le cabs baby holla
> *


X2

A 79 LeCab uffin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2009, 07:39 AM~15058953
> *i was there :cheesy:
> *


Are you going this year?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 11 2009, 09:58 AM~15050234
> *THIS IS O.G LE CAB AND O.G PARIS FEST
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2009, 10:19 PM~15057168
> *THANKS BIG DADDY WHATS BEEN UP WITH YOU, AFTER JESSIE PAINTS YOUR BOYS CAR, WE ARE CHANGING THIS WHOLE CAR AGAIN AND ITS GONNA LOOK WAY DIFFRENT :biggrin:
> *


    hno: hno: YOURE GONNA BE UP THIER WITH THOSE CLEAN ASS PAINT JOBS  YOURE IN GOOD HANDS BELIEVE ME  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 11 2009, 07:06 PM~15055819
> *if you guys had to pick between a77 to 79 real lecab or a clone conversion 80 to 85 coupe what would you all pick?
> *


A OG 78 OR 79 ALL DAY..... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 12 2009, 09:46 AM~15058982
> *Liv4Crack whats up big daddy when u gonna sell me the Lecab, Im ***** rich this week!!!!!
> *



holy buttcracks, he's alive!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 11 2009, 09:42 PM~15057815
> *FOR SURE AND YOU
> *


KOOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless+Sep 12 2009, 09:46 AM~15058982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure yet :happysad:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

brian whats up my polish brother from another mother?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 13 2009, 09:07 PM~15069605
> *brian whats up my polish brother from another mother?
> *


sup bro..... sorry i didn't get back at you b4 I left Michigan  things were so hectic after the funeral   time flew......


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2009, 10:17 PM~15069703
> *sup bro..... sorry i didn't get back at you b4 I left Michigan  things were so hectic after the funeral    time flew......
> *


it's kool bro i was jus wondering if you made it there and back safe i didn't really wanna call and bug you while you were up there.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Sep 14 2009, 10:22 AM~15076412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Sep 14 2009, 01:22 PM~15076412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Sep 14 2009, 11:22 AM~15076412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THE WESTSIDE C.C LE CAB FEST


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 14 2009, 01:16 PM~15078064
> *                        THE WESTSIDE LE CAB FEST
> 
> 
> ...


What size cylinders are you running Page? Because thats a nice ass lock up!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 14 2009, 03:30 PM~15078721
> *What size cylinders are you running Page? Because thats a nice ass lock up!
> *


8' CYLINDERS AND THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 14 2009, 02:16 PM~15078064
> *                        THE WESTSIDE LE CAB FEST
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE PiC!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 14 2009, 02:35 PM~15078768
> *8' CYLINDERS AND THANKS HOMIE
> *


  Trying to make it to your level homie!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 14 2009, 04:42 PM~15079479
> * Trying to make it to your level homie!
> *


1978 Cadillac Paris Coupe convertible build ... NICE BUILD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 14 2009, 05:12 PM~15080591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Page and them Westside boys straight dippin. Looking real good

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 14 2009, 06:50 PM~15081071
> *Thanks cm whats good with you?*


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 12 2009, 05:09 PM~15062012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody have better pics of this car bitch is bad


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 15 2009, 07:27 AM~15085951
> *anybody have better pics of this car bitch is bad
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer...ais/897645.html

:0 Price drop.
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/1372090953.html


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 15 2009, 06:27 AM~15085951
> *anybody have better pics of this car bitch is bad
> *


----------



## danny24 (Jan 5, 2009)

*WESTSIDE C.C.!!!*


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 14 2009, 05:16 PM~15078064
> *                        THE WESTSIDE C.C LE CAB  FEST
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Sep 15 2009, 02:48 PM~15089659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 14 2009, 08:12 PM~15080591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats even better than pic's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Top Down, Chrome Spinnin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 15 2009, 10:39 PM~15093481
> * Top Down, Chrome Spinnin
> *


new shoes :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny24_@Sep 15 2009, 03:10 PM~15089882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: I MISSED OUT COSTA MESA WAS THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 15 2009, 02:30 PM~15088967
> *http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer...ais/897645.html
> 
> :0 Price drop.
> ...



That car is only 30 minutes from me. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Sep 16 2009, 06:52 PM~15103089
> *:banghead:  :banghead: I MISSED OUT  COSTA MESA WAS THE SHIT :biggrin:
> *


NOT REALY


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Sep 16 2009, 08:54 PM~15103822
> *NOT REALY
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Sep 15 2009, 02:48 PM~15089659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 14 2009, 02:16 PM~15078064
> *                        THE WESTSIDE C.C LE CAB  FEST
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see these caddys out doing it


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 16 2009, 10:26 PM~15104868
> *nice to see these caddys out doing it
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 17 2009, 09:41 AM~15107618
> *:thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE
> *


WHAT UP PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 17 2009, 01:24 PM~15109402
> *WHAT UP PAGE  :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie ...what's craccin


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 17 2009, 01:50 PM~15109604
> *What's up homie ...what's craccin
> *


CHILLIN BIG DOG , WHAT'S UP FOR THE WEEKEND ???
I HEARD THEY MIGHT BE DOWN HERE IN THA HARBOR 
@ THE PARK ???


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 17 2009, 01:53 PM~15109631
> *CHILLIN BIG DOG , WHAT'S UP FOR THE WEEKEND ???
> I HEARD THEY MIGHT BE DOWN HERE IN THA HARBOR
> @ THE PARK ???
> *


OH YEAH HOMIE LET ME KNOW ABOUT HARBOR PARK :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Sep 14 2009, 12:22 PM~15076412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It doesnt get any better than that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 17 2009, 07:39 PM~15113546
> *It doesnt get any better than that :0  :biggrin:
> *


T T T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 4 2005, 06:00 PM~2810323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TT T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 4 2005, 06:34 PM~2810451
> *:biggrin:
> *


T T T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

whats up george how is your car comming along?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 17 2009, 08:12 PM~15114121
> *whats up george how is your car comming along?
> *


SUP HOMIE PAGE ''FAME'' IS COMMING ALONG ALRIHT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Sep 17 2009, 09:18 PM~15114227
> *SUP HOMIE PAGE ''FAME'' IS COMMING ALONG ALRIHT
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 17 2009, 08:24 PM~15114354
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


I DONT KNOW IF U KNOW BUT I WORK ON UR CAR B4 !


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Sep 17 2009, 09:49 PM~15114764
> *I DONT KNOW IF U KNOW BUT I WORK ON UR CAR B4 !
> *


NO I DIDNT KNOW BUT THATS COOL GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)

Paris


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 18 2009, 03:25 PM~15121054
> *Paris
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice laid out uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 18 2009, 03:25 PM~15121054
> *Paris
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

My Paris............... :biggrin:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 18 2009, 05:59 PM~15122359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS DOPE AS FUCK


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 17 2009, 10:21 PM~15115196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 18 2009, 07:49 PM~15122275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this bitch is clean!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 18 2009, 05:25 PM~15121054
> *Paris
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WHAT YEAR WERE ALL THESE BAD ASS LECABS BEING SPORTED ?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THIS TREO IS A THING OF TODAY ...

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THE AFTERMATH</span>
<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>O.G.LAC</span>
<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>ACAPULCO GOLD</span>


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 18 2009, 04:41 PM~15121716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 18 2009, 04:25 PM~15121054
> *Paris
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think this is a paris they didnt make them in 80 an look at the door windows


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 18 2009, 08:46 PM~15122252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 19 2009, 10:40 AM~15126759
> *I dont think this is a paris they didnt make them in 80 an look at the door windows
> *


Its a Paris. They did the whole 78 to 90s conversion. The chrome is a reinforcement for the windshield pillar. That way it the body tweeks from the hydros the windshield wont crack


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 18 2009, 05:25 PM~15121054
> *Paris
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 18 2009, 03:25 PM~15121054
> *Paris
> 
> 
> ...


is this car still with lifestyle? i dont think ive seen it :0


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 20 2009, 02:42 PM~15133001
> *is this car still with lifestyle? i dont think ive seen it  :0
> *


its in japan i think


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 20 2009, 11:56 AM~15133076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 20 2009, 10:56 AM~15133077
> *its in japan i think
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Sep 20 2009, 10:58 AM~15133093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> one of my favs, i tried scanning that pic scanner didnt work...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[/quote]
love this profile, looking good


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Sep 20 2009, 10:27 PM~15138019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 20 2009, 11:56 AM~15133077
> *its in japan i think
> *


cool, well least we know its hitting the streets like there aint no tomorrow


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 20 2009, 02:29 AM~15131286
> *Its a Paris. They did the whole 78 to 90s conversion. The chrome is a reinforcement for the windshield pillar. That way it the body tweeks from the hydros the windshield wont crack
> *


You 100% sure 
paris didnt put that chrome pillar in 79 so why would they put it in 80?


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

>


love this profile, looking good 
[/quote]
NICEEEEEEE


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 23 2009, 01:50 PM~15166017
> *You 100% sure
> paris didnt put that chrome pillar in 79 so why would they put it in 80?
> *


Because the OG Paris windshield pillar isnt that steardy. So when he did the conversion he probably welded that reinforcement. I cant see any other reason it would be there.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

I THOUGHT IT WAS TO KEEP THE WINDOW ON THE TRACK SINCE THEY DIDNT CUT OFF THE FRONT PART OF THE FRAME(_AND PROBABLY DIDT SWAP OUT THE WINDOW RAILS AND REPLACED WITH 70S GUIDES_) WHEN THEY USED THE DOORS OFF AN 80S LAC. ??

I DONT KNOW, IM JUST GUESSING.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

THESE ONES HAVE THE VENT WINDOW STYLE PILLARS uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2009, 03:57 PM~15167132
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS TO KEEP THE WINDOW ON THE TRACK SINCE THEY DIDNT CUT OFF THE FRONT PART OF THE FRAME(AND PROBABLY DIDT SWAP OUT THE WINDOW RAILS AND REPLACED WITH 70S GUIDES)  WHEN THEY USED THE DOORS OFF AN 80S LAC.  ??
> 
> I DONT KNOW, IM JUST GUESSING.
> *


 :0 Yeah that could be it too. I didnt think about that. You think they would use the old tracks from the 78 paris. That would also help the windshield too.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

maybe they did swapped them and are just there for support. or maybe it was just for style. 80s lincolns had the little vent window that would roll down before the door window and would roll up after the door window rolled up. i always thought it would be cool if it rolled up and down independently.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:0 Yeah Coast your right


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I THOUGHT IT WAS A CUSTOM CONVERSION NOT A PARIS..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

in the japanese mag it says paris. and has an ad selling paris parts. it looks like a paris to me. specially that quarter,its smooth all the way up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Feb 6 2007, 07:37 PM~7193611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2009, 06:03 PM~15167818
> *in the japanese mag it says paris. and has an ad selling paris parts. it looks like a paris to me. specially that quarter,its smooth all the way up
> *


YEAH I REMEBER .YOU GUYS TALKIN BOUT IT BEFORE WITH MR LAC AND SAYIN IT WAS JUST A COUPE CONVERSION, BUT .LOOKS ALOT DIFFRENT FROM A PARIS TOO ME


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 06:14 PM~15167963
> *YEAH I REMEBER .YOU GUYS TALKIN BOUT IT  BEFORE WITH MR LAC AND SAYIN IT WAS JUST A COUPE CONVERSION, BUT .LOOKS ALOT DIFFRENT FROM A PARIS TOO ME
> *


it may be, if anyone knew it would probably be him :biggrin: 
i mean theres nothing left that would say paris since it was turned into an 80s. the only thing that says paris to me is the curve cut by where the qtr window goes and the flat angle on the whole top half of the quarter panel. 

im not going to say its defenatly a paris cuz i cant say it is.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT MUTHA FUCKA BAD THO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

any pictures of the windows up?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 06:23 PM~15168057
> *THAT MUTHA FUCKA BAD THO
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2009, 05:12 PM~15167263
> *THESE ONES HAVE THE VENT WINDOW STYLE PILLARS uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE NOT LECABS OR PARIS THESE BELONG TO MY HOMIE CHICO FROM LOS ANGELES CC AND HE SENT THESE TO A COMPANY TO GET THE CONVERSION HE SOLD THE PURPLE ONE HE STILL HAS THE WHITE ONE IS A 1985 FLEETWOOD


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 06:06 PM~15167851
> *TTT
> *


THANK'S :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

REAL LECABS OR CONVERSIONS MY WEBSITE IS ALMOST READY, WILL BE COMPLETE AND GOING BY MONDAY, WE HAVE THOSE HARD TO FIND /80/90 CADILLAC PARTS TO DO YOUR CONVERSION FOR EXAMPLE
CADILLAC MOULDINGS- MADE WITH CORES OR WITHOUT
DASHS-WITH WIRING HARNESS
WOOD GRAIN SWITCHS
HEADER PANELS
SEATS.
ALL PARTS ARE MARKED USED OR NEW

AND ANY OTHER PIECES THAT YOU MIGHT NEED IF YOU DONT SEE IT GIVE ME A CALL.
WWW.UTAHLOWRIDERCONNECTION.COM OPENS MONDAY AND OUR SHOP OPENS UP NEXT MONTH
801-425-3756 PHILLIPA


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

READY TO GET STARTED FOR NEXT YEAR.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Sep 23 2009, 07:36 PM~15168758
> *THANK'S :wave:
> *


YOUR CAR .PUSHES ME AND THE STORY AND HOW FAR IT HAS COME I LOOK AT IT ALMOST EVERYDAY AT MY SHOP, ITS ON MY WALL OF RIDES VERY NICE RIDE YOU GUYS PUT IT DOWN


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 07:59 PM~15169003
> *YOUR CAR .PUSHES ME AND THE STORY AND HOW FAR IT HAS COME I LOOK AT IT ALMOST EVERYDAY AT MY SHOP, ITS ON MY WALL OF RIDES VERY NICE RIDE YOU GUYS PUT IT DOWN
> *


WOW THANK'S :tears:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 23 2009, 07:12 PM~15168507
> *THESE ARE NOT LECABS OR PARIS THESE BELONG TO MY HOMIE CHICO FROM LOS ANGELES CC AND HE SENT THESE TO A COMPANY TO GET THE CONVERSION HE SOLD THE PURPLE ONE HE STILL HAS THE WHITE ONE IS A 1985 FLEETWOOD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BEFORE I TEAR INTO IT AGAIN :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Sep 23 2009, 08:17 PM~15169176
> *WOW THANK'S  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 08:23 PM~15169241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 23 2009, 07:12 PM~15168507
> *THESE ARE NOT LECABS OR PARIS THESE BELONG TO MY HOMIE CHICO FROM LOS ANGELES CC AND HE SENT THESE TO A COMPANY TO GET THE CONVERSION HE SOLD THE PURPLE ONE HE STILL HAS THE WHITE ONE IS A 1985 FLEETWOOD
> *


didnt say they were lecab or paris. just pointed out that they have the vent window piece that they were talking about...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2009, 10:20 PM~15170582
> *didnt say they were lecab or paris. just pointed out that they have the vent window piece that they were talking about...
> *


I DIDNT SAY YOU SAID HOMIE.. THE VENT WINDOW LOOKS LIKE SOMTHING THE COMPANY THAT CUT MY HOMIES CAR DOES ...THATS WHAT IM SAYING


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

me too :biggrin:

uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 07:50 PM~15168911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15169241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 24 2009, 07:08 AM~15172293
> *:0
> *


YOU BOUT READY TO DO YOUR PART :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 07:50 PM~15168911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see this mofo finished :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 07:01 PM~15167786
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS A CUSTOM CONVERSION NOT A PARIS..
> *


Right and I dont even think paris converted coupe devilles in the 80's


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15169241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats in the works? Paint?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 24 2009, 01:17 PM~15176071
> *Right and I dont even think paris converted coupe devilles in the 80's
> *


 :no: Only in 78-79


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 24 2009, 02:18 PM~15176096
> *Whats in the works? Paint?
> *


YEAH PAINT AND A NEW SET UP AND UNDERNEATH AND INTERIOR


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:0 Looks like 2 companys made the "Paris" cut convertibles:

Bradford Motorcars Inc in Florida









American Custom Coachworks of Beverly Hills, CA :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15169241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

le cabs or paris or conversion is not the big deal, its how the turn out of the car that makes the car........at least thats what i think........ i know who in the fuck ask the new guy..LOL


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

luv these caddy's.......


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Sep 24 2009, 07:20 PM~15178995
> *le cabs or paris or conversion is not the big deal, its how the turn out of the car that makes the car........at least thats what i think........ i know  who in the fuck ask the new guy..LOL
> *


 U R Not Alone ..... I Feel The Same Way


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Sep 24 2009, 07:20 PM~15178995
> *le cabs or paris or conversion is not the big deal, its how the turn out of the car that makes the car........at least thats what i think........  who in the fuck ask the new guy
> *


thats what you say when you dont own a le cab or paris or for even that matter a caddie conversion.


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 25 2009, 01:18 AM~15181943
> *thats what you say when you dont own a le cab or paris or for even that matter a caddie conversion.
> *


you forgot to highlite LOL i was joking homie when i said who ask the new guy......, what i can't joke ..., because i don't have a le cab, paris, or a conversion..... :dunno:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 25 2009, 01:14 AM~15181934
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 24 2009, 08:28 AM~15172421
> *YOU BOUT READY TO DO YOUR PART :cheesy:
> *


Always


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

ANY BODY GOT A LECAB FOR SALE OR TRADE LET ME KNOW OR IF YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A CADDY MADE INTO A LECAB CONVERSION PM ME PLEASE THANKS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 27 2009, 11:25 PM~15204596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK ON THE PIC MR LAC THE YONKE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 17 2009, 11:26 PM~15115243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 car is fire! :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 29 2009, 09:07 PM~15224433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE CONVERSIONS ...SIC AS FUCC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 29 2009, 07:48 PM~15224330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I know where there is a 79 Lecab for 14K

http://www.myclassiccargarage.com :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 29 2009, 08:48 PM~15224330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 27 2009, 09:41 PM~15203339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite le cab of all time


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 08:23 PM~15169241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good man


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

[/quote]
THiS LeCaB is fucking clean props homie :thumbsup:


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

[/quote]
dA SHiZZZa!!!


----------



## Cecamania (Oct 1, 2009)

>


dA SHiZZZa!!!
[/quote]


*THAT'S SWEET!!! :0 


N E ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET AN H&E HOOD EMBLEM????*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 30 2009, 09:52 PM~15235609
> *my favorite le cab of all time
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:25 PM~15243489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car looks dope :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> dA SHiZZZa!!!


*THAT'S SWEET!!! :0 
N E ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET AN H&E HOOD EMBLEM????*
[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Cecamania (Oct 1, 2009)

> *THAT'S SWEET!!! :0
> N E ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET AN H&E HOOD EMBLEM????*


:roflmao:
[/quote]


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 2 2009, 10:58 PM~15255596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda of switch is that in the back. Looks nice and clean.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 2 2009, 11:58 PM~15255596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 2 2009, 11:58 PM~15255596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP ''FAME'' ALLWAYS REPPING THE BIG ''S''


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Oct 1 2009, 04:55 PM~15242701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Oct 3 2009, 07:33 PM~15260115
> *THANKS........... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Oct 3 2009, 08:06 PM~15260315
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

FUNNY I KNOW WHERE ONE IS ,JUST SITS OUT IN A PARKIN LOT BEEN THERE FOR A LONG TIME , I WOULDA THOUGHT IT BEEN STOLEN BYE NOW LOL 
YEARS AGO OSHIE HAD A LECAB IN A SHOP , PEOPLE BROKE IN AND STOLE THAT SHIT , NEVER FOUND IT ,, BAD ASS CARS


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 27 2009, 08:41 PM~15203339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

>


THiS LeCaB is fucking clean props homie :thumbsup:
[/quote]
uffin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

what happened to these car's?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn look at that windshield post!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ALL 90S MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS ARE INCLUDED NO BUMPERS ARE LIGHTS JUST SLAP ON AND GO HAVE THE BUMPER ENDS ALSO LOCATED IN UTAH, US SHIPPING ONLY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

REALLY NICE GRILL DAMN NEAR NEW 450 SHIPPED US ONLY LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> IM DROOLING! where the hell you find this???????? never seen one in real life....... this guy was telling me about a red & white H/T 4100 cdv convertible in the hills in washington red & white.......... might go for a drive... to see anyways but damn seen pics of the 4 door rags wow he found one.............................. your a bed man livin for lacs


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

american coachworks, beverly hills


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Oct 4 2009, 09:08 PM~15268126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its a paris


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2009, 04:33 PM~15264674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks more like a le junk right there :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2009, 03:01 PM~15265117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why you slangin the moldings off your drop top? :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 4 2009, 09:43 PM~15268470
> *why you slangin the moldings off your drop top? :0
> *


GOT SOME OTHERS ONES SINCE IM CHANGING THE PAINT, THEN I WILL JUST SLAP THEM ON :cheesy:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

post pics on the vert!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Oct 3 2009, 09:39 PM~15260925
> *FUNNY I KNOW WHERE ONE IS ,JUST SITS OUT IN A PARKIN LOT  BEEN THERE FOR A LONG TIME  , I WOULDA THOUGHT IT BEEN STOLEN BYE NOW  LOL
> YEARS AGO OSHIE HAD A LECAB IN A SHOP , PEOPLE BROKE IN AND STOLE THAT SHIT  , NEVER FOUND IT  ,,    BAD ASS CARS
> *



is it a white one?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2009, 01:22 AM~15269179
> *is it a white one?
> *


Leasure world?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 4 2009, 12:22 PM~15264344
> *what happened to these car's?
> 
> 
> ...


BLACK FRIDAY COMING ALONG SLOWLY BUT SURELY IM WORKIN ON TWO CARS AT THE SAME TYME SO ITS A LIL TOUGH BUT IM HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!NUCCA DONT LIVE AT HOME WITH MOMMY AND DADDY!!NO OFFENSE TO THOSE THAT DO :biggrin: I GOT TWO CRIBS AND A FAM THEY COME FIRST THEN I PLAY


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 5 2009, 08:06 AM~15270116
> *BLACK FRIDAY COMING ALONG SLOWLY BUT SURELY IM WORKIN ON TWO CARS AT THE SAME TYME SO ITS A LIL TOUGH BUT IM HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!NUCCA DONT LIVE AT HOME WITH MOMMY AND DADDY!!NO OFFENSE TO THOSE THAT DO :biggrin: I GOT TWO CRIBS AND A FAM THEY COME FIRST THEN I PLAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 5 2009, 07:06 AM~15270116
> *BLACK FRIDAY COMING ALONG SLOWLY BUT SURELY IM WORKIN ON TWO CARS AT THE SAME TYME SO ITS A LIL TOUGH BUT IM HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!NUCCA DONT LIVE AT HOME WITH MOMMY AND DADDY!!NO OFFENSE TO THOSE THAT DO :biggrin: I GOT TWO CRIBS AND A FAM THEY COME FIRST THEN I PLAY
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 2 2009, 10:58 PM~15255596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK ON THE PICS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 2 2009, 11:58 PM~15255596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2009, 10:23 PM~15268787
> *GOT SOME OTHERS ONES SINCE IM CHANGING THE PAINT, THEN I WILL JUST SLAP THEM ON :cheesy:
> *


dam that paint was pretty fresh to wasn it?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 29 2009, 08:48 PM~15224330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :loco:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> i want this car........


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

wonder if the use the "a" pillar from a hearse or ambulance its thick & the angles alil differnt............


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

HERE SHE IS
FITS 80-92 RWD CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM

GOLD SHINLY NO BARS BENT
CHROME NICE SOME FADE ON TOP AREA

$300 SHIPPED 

PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER OR WIRE











































pm me


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Oct 4 2009, 09:08 PM~15268126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there was awhite 80's model 4door real vert on the tv show "miami ink"
it was on on the show within the first couple of minutes just about every show..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I know ppl on there hustle and all but this is "the LeCab" topic!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:0 I guess I cant post mine then. Its only a Paris


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2009, 05:13 PM~15285767
> *:0 I guess I cant post mine then. Its only a Paris
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 29 2009, 08:48 PM~15224330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats what is all about...ridin n enjoying these fuckin cars


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Oct 6 2009, 05:20 PM~15285835
> * Thats what is all about...ridin n enjoying these fuckin cars
> *


Thats what the fuck im talking about :: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:yes: No point of building a car if you aint going to drive that bitch!


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2009, 05:13 PM~15285767
> *:0 I guess I cant post mine then. Its only a Paris
> 
> 
> ...


Paris - LeCab ..... It`s still a Drop Top! And The Body is looking Pretty Flat!! Tight.............


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 6 2009, 05:23 PM~15285864
> *Thats what the fuck im talking about ::  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 6 2009, 04:35 PM~15285989
> *Paris - LeCab ..... It`s still a Drop Top!  And The  Body is looking Pretty Flat!! Tight.............
> *


  Yeah hopefully it will see some paint soon. Cant wait! Feels like I've been building this car forever! :banghead:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2009, 05:13 PM~15285767
> *:0 I guess I cant post mine then. Its only a Paris
> 
> 
> ...


what are the differences between a paris an a le cab? any details please


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Oct 6 2009, 07:56 AM~15280870
> *there was awhite  80's model  4door  real vert on the tv show "miami ink"
> it was on on the show within the first couple of minutes just about every show..
> *


 really...................................... hmmmmmmmm got to you tube it!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Oct 6 2009, 05:49 PM~15286792
> *what are the differences between a paris an a le cab? any details please
> *


  Read through the topic. You will find all the info. Its been talked about many, many times.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> Yeah hopefully it will see some paint soon. Cant wait! Feels like I've been building this car forever! : love the car! cant wait to see what the finish product look like............... the wheels are gangsta! military green fabric top?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> > Yeah hopefully it will see some paint soon. Cant wait! Feels like I've been building this car forever! : love the car! cant wait to see what the finish product look like............... the wheels are gangsta! military green fabric top?
> 
> 
> :yes: Umbrella fabric. should match the color scheme nicely.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

cool cool!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 6 2009, 06:17 PM~15287117
> *cool cool!
> *


Hows yours coming out? Are you keeping it stock or are you going to cut it?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2009, 07:26 PM~15287230
> *Hows yours coming out? Are you keeping it stock or are you going to cut it?
> *


 i was ognna cut it, got most of the chrome for the undercarriage, hydros & frame but change of plans.............. it going on my 2door brougham, the lecab going to be uncut just a fresh pair of og daytons 14" skinny whites euroed in & out going coffee colors  mocha & nutmeg


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 6 2009, 06:52 PM~15287548
> *i was  ognna  cut it, got most of the chrome for the undercarriage, hydros & frame but change of plans.............. it  going on  my 2door brougham,  the lecab going to be uncut just a fresh pair of og daytons 14" skinny whites  euroed in & out going coffee colors  mocha & nutmeg
> *


Good color combo. :thumbsup: But I say cut the LeCab. Cant beat a caddy vert all chromed out!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Oct 6 2009, 07:13 PM~15285767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean Sunbrella?? come in almost any color  :cheesy:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> Good color combo. :thumbsup: But I say cut the LeCab. Cant beat a caddy vert all chromed out!
> yea true if i do might just do 8's all around & aircrafts


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 6 2009, 09:03 PM~15289078
> *you know what i ment :biggrin:
> you mean Sunbrella?? come in almost any color   :cheesy:
> *


  I know! just wanted to have a reason to post the pic. Yeah sunbrella  Couldnt find a good looking green anywhere else.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> > Good color combo. :thumbsup: But I say cut the LeCab. Cant beat a caddy vert all chromed out!
> > yea true if i do might just do 8's all around & aircrafts
> 
> 
> :cheesy: Aircrafts


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 6 2009, 10:03 PM~15289078
> *you know what i ment :biggrin:
> you mean Sunbrella?? come in almost any color   :cheesy:
> *


is sunbrella like a vinyl material ?


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 07:50 PM~15168911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A BRO............... :cheesy:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2009, 05:45 PM~15286102
> * Yeah hopefully it will see some paint soon. Cant wait! Feels like I've been building this car forever! :banghead:
> *


Good Things come to those who wait and When U R Finally Driving her ..... It will be All Worth It!!!!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 7 2009, 03:00 PM~15295623
> *Good Things come to those who wait and  When U R Finally Driving her ..... It will be All Worth It!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks. I just want to get out on the street before it starts rainning.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THESE CADDYS IN VEGAS SO WE CAN CHOP IT UP ON CADDYS :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

NOT GOING THIS YEAR GONNA RE DO IT FOR NEXT YEAR NEW COLOR SCHEME  :thumbsup:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 8 2009, 07:59 PM~15307453
> *  NOT GOING THIS YEAR GONNA RE DO IT FOR NEXT YEAR  NEW COLOR SCHEME   :thumbsup:
> *


What Kolors R U going??


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 8 2009, 10:59 PM~15307453
> *  NOT GOING THIS YEAR GONNA RE DO IT FOR NEXT YEAR  NEW COLOR SCHEME   :thumbsup:
> *


What? Your not taking my lecab :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 8 2009, 10:22 PM~15308889
> *What? Your not taking my lecab :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 
YOUR LIVING IN THE PAST FOOL


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 8 2009, 08:17 PM~15307635
> *What Kolors R U going??
> *


NOT SURE YET BUT SOMETHING IN THE BLUES


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 9 2009, 06:48 AM~15310286
> *NOT SURE YET BUT SOMETHING IN THE BLUES
> *


candy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 8 2009, 07:59 PM~15307453
> *  NOT GOING THIS YEAR GONNA RE DO IT FOR NEXT YEAR  NEW COLOR SCHEME   :thumbsup:
> *


THATS COOL IF YOU CHANGING THE COLOR SO I CAN HAVE THAT SCHEME THEN :biggrin: , I WILL STILL LOOK FOR YOU AND YOUR SQUAD TO SAY WHATS UP BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 9 2009, 01:26 PM~15313070
> *THATS COOL IF YOU CHANGING THE COLOR SO I CAN HAVE THAT SCHEME THEN :biggrin: , I WILL STILL LOOK FOR YOU AND YOUR SQUAD TO SAY WHATS UP BIG DADDY :biggrin:
> *


COOL SEE YOU UP THERE ...AND PAINT BLUE CANDY FOR SURE  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Oct 9 2009, 08:28 AM~15310844
> *candy!!! :biggrin:
> *


CANDY BLUE FOR SURE  :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 9 2009, 01:43 PM~15313211
> *CANDY BLUE  FOR SURE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*For Sale.*_
Kustom Lasercut Caddy Steering wheel.
Pm me if your interested.Already Chrome
Leather wrap and Horn extra.


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 12 2009, 09:00 AM~15330877
> *For Sale.
> Kustom Lasercut Caddy Steering wheel.
> Pm me if your interested.Already Chrome
> ...




:uh:


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 8 2009, 06:55 PM~15307393
> *HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THESE CADDYS IN VEGAS SO WE CAN CHOP IT UP ON CADDYS :cheesy:
> *


WAS UP TO ALL THE OG LeCAB WHERE THEY AT?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Oct 14 2009, 09:09 AM~15351990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that grille :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 14 2009, 01:30 PM~15355454
> *WAS UP TO ALL THE OG LeCAB  WHERE THEY AT?
> *


WELL I DONT HAVE A LECAB BUT LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY IS LOOKING AT NEXT YEAR I THINK, YOUR CAR WAS REALLY CLEAN LIKED THE PAINTED WOOD, THE ENGRAVING ON THE BUMPER ENDS BUT THE WAY IT WAS DISPLAYED IS WHAT REALLY CAUGHT MY EYE. YOU DESERVE THAT TROPHY THERE WAS ALOT OF NICE CADDYS, GOT A CHANCE TO TALK TO SOME OF YOUR SQUAD YOU LOOKED BUSY, BUT THAT MUTHERFUCKER IS BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2009, 09:02 PM~15361097
> *WELL I DONT HAVE A LECAB BUT LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY IS LOOKING AT NEXT YEAR I THINK, YOUR CAR WAS REALLY CLEAN LIKED THE PAINTED WOOD, THE ENGRAVING ON THE BUMPER ENDS BUT THE WAY IT WAS DISPLAYED IS WHAT REALLY CAUGHT MY EYE. YOU DESERVE THAT TROPHY THERE WAS ALOT OF NICE CADDYS, GOT  A CHANCE TO TALK TO SOME OF YOUR SQUAD YOU LOOKED BUSY, BUT THAT MUTHERFUCKER IS BAD :thumbsup:
> *


o0oh! really painted wood peices , well weres the pic's at homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2009, 11:02 PM~15361097
> *WELL I DONT HAVE A LECAB BUT LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY IS LOOKING AT NEXT YEAR I THINK, YOUR CAR WAS REALLY CLEAN LIKED THE PAINTED WOOD, THE ENGRAVING ON THE BUMPER ENDS BUT THE WAY IT WAS DISPLAYED IS WHAT REALLY CAUGHT MY EYE. YOU DESERVE THAT TROPHY THERE WAS ALOT OF NICE CADDYS, GOT  A CHANCE TO TALK TO SOME OF YOUR SQUAD YOU LOOKED BUSY, BUT THAT MUTHERFUCKER IS BAD :thumbsup:
> *


what up Plague!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2009, 08:02 PM~15361097
> *WELL I DONT HAVE A LECAB BUT LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY IS LOOKING AT NEXT YEAR I THINK, YOUR CAR WAS REALLY CLEAN LIKED THE PAINTED WOOD, THE ENGRAVING ON THE BUMPER ENDS BUT THE WAY IT WAS DISPLAYED IS WHAT REALLY CAUGHT MY EYE. YOU DESERVE THAT TROPHY THERE WAS ALOT OF NICE CADDYS, GOT  A CHANCE TO TALK TO SOME OF YOUR SQUAD YOU LOOKED BUSY, BUT THAT MUTHERFUCKER IS BAD :thumbsup:
> *


I WAS JUST JK HOMIE OH THANKS FOR UR COMENTS ONE OF MY BOYS SAID
DA HE TALK TO U


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Oct 15 2009, 09:49 AM~15365841
> *o0oh! really painted wood peices ,  well weres the pic's at homie!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 wheres the pics at?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Oct 15 2009, 10:49 AM~15365841
> *o0oh! really painted wood peices ,  well weres the pic's at homie!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I CANT FIND MY CAMERA


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 15 2009, 12:50 PM~15367051
> *what up Plague!
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER GOOD TALKING CADDYS WITH YOU, YOU ARE BLOCKING ME IN THE PICTURE :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 15 2009, 12:53 PM~15367070
> *I WAS JUST JK HOMIE OH THANKS FOR UR COMENTS ONE OF MY BOYS SAID
> DA HE TALK TO U
> *


OH NO ITS ALL GOOD BIG DADDY AND MUCH RESPECT, I HATE THE COMPUTER CAUSE YOU CAN NEVER GET A FEEL FOR WHAT ONE IS SAYING, I DONT THINK YOU MENT ANYTHING, CAUSE I DIDNT, WAS JUST RESPONDING AND I WRITE IN BIG LETTERS CAUSE MY EYES ARE BAD :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 15 2009, 01:02 PM~15367152
> *x2 wheres the pics at?
> *


I TOOK ALOT OF PICTURES MOSTLY OF THE COUPES, CAUSE I FIGURED EVERYBODY WOULD GET EVERYTHING ELSE, JUST CANT FIND MY CAMERA


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 15 2009, 01:36 PM~15367424
> *I TOOK ALOT OF PICTURES MOSTLY OF THE COUPES, CAUSE I FIGURED EVERYBODY WOULD GET EVERYTHING ELSE, JUST CANT FIND MY CAMERA
> *


 :cheesy: aaww! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Oct 15 2009, 01:39 PM~15367456
> *:cheesy: aaww! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CHECK CHINGOMEX TOPIC THAT FOOL GOT PICTURES FOR DAYS


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 15 2009, 01:41 PM~15367467
> *CHECK CHINGOMEX TOPIC THAT FOOL GOT PICTURES FOR DAYS
> *


I ALREADY DID, NO PIC'S OF FAME'S INTERIOR :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ___________@Oct 15 2009, 01:42 PM~15367486
> *I ALREADY DID, NO PIC'S OF FAME'S INTERIOR  :angry:
> *


I WOULD JUST GO STRAIT TO THE SOURCE


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 15 2009, 12:53 PM~15367070
> *I WAS JUST JK HOMIE OH THANKS FOR UR COMENTS ONE OF MY BOYS SAID
> DA HE TALK TO U
> *


HELLO, MR SOURCE POST PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 7 2009, 03:49 PM~15295985
> *uffin:
> *


wassss up big page


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Oct 8 2009, 06:04 PM~15306929
> *T
> T
> T
> *


sup loko


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Oct 12 2009, 02:07 PM~15333865
> *:uh:
> *


was up marty


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 15 2009, 01:50 PM~15367051
> *what up Plague!
> *


Whats up Joe hows that 80's coming along


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

These cars suck, every Le Cab and Paris






















































































































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15372574
> *sup loko
> *


CHILLEN....

YOUR CAR LOOK REAL GOOD AT THE SHOW..... :thumbsup:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an 80' Coupe that I want to convert ..i live in Louisiana what is the best place to get it done...i'd rather go to FL where I can drive ..and how much am i looking at for the conversion ..thanks


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Oct 16 2009, 08:45 AM~15376370
> *I have an 80' Coupe that I want to convert ..i live in Louisiana what is the best place to get it done...i'd rather go to FL where I can drive ..and how much am i looking at for the conversion ..thanks
> *


If U get it done a Coach Builders Ltd. Inc 

Not Cheap though it will cost U about $18.5K ......  And Does Not come Close to Factory.......But it`s a Convert., Cheaper to have a Custom Shop Convert it for U........


Contact Information about Coach Builders Ltd Inc

1410 S Main St
High Springs, FL,
32643-3804 
Phone: 386-454-2060 
Fax: 386-454-4080


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2009, 07:13 PM~15285767
> *:0 I guess I cant post mine then. Its only a Paris
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2009, 05:13 PM~15285767
> *:0 I guess I cant post mine then. Its only a Paris
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the inside works


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2009, 12:22 AM~15269179
> *is it a white one?
> *


 NAH I THINK ITS BLUE


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 16 2009, 05:27 PM~15381901
> *looks like the inside works
> *


:yes: Door chimes and everything


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 15 2009, 08:47 PM~15372554
> *wassss up big page
> *


wussup homie how are you...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 15 2009, 09:16 PM~15372904
> *Whats up Joe hows that 80's coming along
> *


PEOPLE TALKING BOUT YOUR CAPRICE BIG DADDY, HOW ITS ON POINT


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 15 2009, 03:33 PM~15367398
> *WHAT UP  BROTHER GOOD TALKING CADDYS WITH YOU, YOU ARE BLOCKING ME IN THE PICTURE :cheesy:
> *


damn - I havent even seen the group pic yet!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 15 2009, 11:16 PM~15372904
> *Whats up Joe hows that 80's coming along
> *


collectin dust ...behind a 56 nomad now 

hows yours doin?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 16 2009, 04:56 PM~15381247
> *If U get it done a Coach Builders Ltd. Inc
> 
> Not Cheap though it will cost U about $18.5K  ......   And Does Not come Close to Factory.......But it`s a Convert.,    Cheaper to have a Custom Shop Convert it for U........
> ...


 :wow: i better start a piggy bank today


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 16 2009, 07:39 PM~15382455
> *:yes: Door chimes and everything
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Oct 18 2009, 01:48 PM~15393494
> *looks sweet
> *


  Thanks!


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

much props to all these caddies..............


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I can almost smell that new interior  :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 16 2009, 07:39 PM~15382455
> *:yes: Door chimes and everything
> 
> 
> ...


 full tank of gas ehh ?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

>


:thumbsup:
[/quote]
All engraving done in 3 weeks before the Super Show  

Esta bien PLACOSO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 20 2009, 08:45 PM~15418794
> *full tank of  gas  ehh ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Oct 15 2009, 09:25 PM~15373014
> *These cars suck, every Le Cab and Paris
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DOES YOURS COUNT :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> :thumbsup:


All engraving done in 3 weeks before the Super Show  

Esta bien PLACOSO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> All engraving done in 3 weeks before the Super Show
> 
> Esta bien PLACOSO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


  









[/quote]
THANKS


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 17 2009, 03:44 PM~15387841
> *PEOPLE TALKING BOUT YOUR CAPRICE BIG DADDY, HOW ITS ON POINT
> *


Is that right :biggrin: ? If your going to do it, do it right uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 18 2009, 09:01 AM~15391930
> *collectin dust ...behind a 56 nomad now
> 
> hows yours doin?
> *


I havent touched it since I got it  but hopefully that will change


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

the engraving looks sweet on this ride


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 21 2009, 11:18 PM~15430979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i really liked all the engraving.


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

drastic bean pic's


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
this bitch is fucking bad, chingon vato :thumbsup:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

the engraving on that purple lecab is SICK!


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 22 2009, 02:55 PM~15436503
> *the engraving on that purple lecab is SICK!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 9 2009, 09:46 AM~15310268
> *
> YOUR LIVING IN THE PAST FOOL
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:420:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

T T T


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Oct 23 2009, 05:26 PM~15449076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
THANKS FOR THE PICS ON ''FAME''


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
THANKS FOR THE PICS ON ''FAME''
[/quote]
can't take mr bean credit for the pic's ,but i am glad to post them in the le cab topic you got one badass lac homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've had the pleasure of seeing the purple one a few times and it is definately one of the nicest


----------



## DADDILAC'N (Oct 25, 2009)

1990 CADDY JUST GOT RID OF LAST YEAR!
























MY 1993 CADDY JUST PICKED UP OUT OF STOCKTON, NEW PROJECT








CADDY I GOT RID OF TO MY PARTNER!!








CADDY LIFE BABY REPRESENT THE SKYS THE LIMIT!!


----------



## DADDILAC'N (Oct 25, 2009)

THE PURPLE LAC IS OFF THE HOOK THAT IS A PIECE OF WK.... STAY DOWN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DADDILAC'N_@Oct 25 2009, 08:47 AM~15459926
> *1990 CADDY JUST GOT RID OF LAST YEAR!
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
THANKS FOR THE PICS ON ''FAME''
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DADDILAC'N_@Oct 25 2009, 08:47 AM~15459926
> *1990 CADDY JUST GOT RID OF LAST YEAR!
> 
> 
> ...


And now back to our regular scheduled program...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 25 2009, 07:40 PM~15463595
> *And now back to our regular scheduled program...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i know, right!! :uh: :uh: 

:buttkick: rookie


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 25 2009, 09:40 PM~15463595
> *And now back to our regular scheduled program...
> *











:dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 09:17 PM~15464838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up Dogg? You got Hydro's on there?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 25 2009, 11:19 PM~15464871
> *What up Dogg? You got Hydro's on there?
> *


for over 2 years :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 09:23 PM~15464930
> *for over 2 years :biggrin:
> *


Oh! You the one with the square tank huh?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 25 2009, 11:24 PM~15464943
> *Oh! You the one with the square tank huh?
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 09:25 PM~15464957
> *
> *


OK I remeber now! :biggrin: I didnt want to go back and look threw the pages! :biggrin: That is one of the cleanest LeCabs out Dogg! Simple and Clean! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 25 2009, 11:34 PM~15465099
> *OK I remeber now!  :biggrin: I didnt want to go back and look threw the pages!  :biggrin: That is one of the cleanest LeCabs out Dogg! Simple and Clean!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.... I built it as if it was ordered from gm in 1992.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 09:36 PM~15465133
> *Thanks bro.... I built it as if it was ordered from gm in 1992.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 25 2009, 09:51 PM~15465323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
i love it


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

wow..........nice rides........lucky guys that own these nice caddys.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 09:17 PM~15464838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE COLORS BAD ASS CAR... :thumbsup: FOR THE TRUE LE CABS


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 11:36 PM~15465133
> *Thanks bro.... I built it as if it was ordered from gm in 1992.
> *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 09:17 PM~15464838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 26 2009, 09:46 AM~15467935
> *I LIKE THE COLORS BAD ASS CAR...  :thumbsup:  FOR THE TRUE LE CABS
> *


Thanks homie, Ive been playin with the idea of changing the color  my paint job is going on seven years old and I want to freshin it up. problem is I love the color combo I have now....


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Oct 23 2009, 06:26 PM~15449076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2009, 04:28 PM~15472632
> *Thanks homie, Ive been playin with the idea of changing the color  my paint job is going on seven years old and I want to freshin it up. problem is I love the color combo I have now....
> *


YEAH HOMIE YOUR CAR IS DOPE IM ABOUT TO CHANGE MY COLOR TO ALL CANDY BLUE </span>


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 26 2009, 06:46 AM~15467935
> *I LIKE THE COLORS BAD ASS CAR...  :thumbsup:  FOR THE TRUE LE CABS
> *


X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2 FOR THE TRUE LE CABS


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> :thumbsup:


All engraving done in 3 weeks before the Super Show  

Esta bien PLACOSO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
THATS HOW WE DO IT Q NO?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 25 2009, 09:51 PM~15465323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 27 2009, 05:37 PM~15485729
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 10:36 PM~15465133
> *Thanks bro.... I built it as if it was ordered from gm in 1992.
> *


you got it on lock bro


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 27 2009, 06:37 PM~15485729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 26 2009, 09:55 PM~15476468
> *X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2 FOR THE TRUE LE CABS
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Oct 28 2009, 09:13 AM~15491637
> *:uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Oct 28 2009, 08:13 AM~15491637
> *:uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


PINCHE AMIGO TE SALES I GOT A PIN FOR SALE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Oct 28 2009, 09:13 AM~15491637
> *:uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahaha sup james puro Ls homie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

2000 Vegas Show :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 28 2009, 03:30 AM~15489802
> *you got it on lock bro
> *


im tryin.... so many things i still want to do


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 06:11 PM~15495551
> *im tryin.... so many things i still want to do
> *


like finish the signal mirrors.......do i need to come lock myself in tha hoe again


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2009, 06:18 PM~15495629
> *like finish the signal mirrors.......do i need to come lock myself in tha hoe again
> *











no :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 06:34 PM~15495792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2009, 06:38 PM~15495822
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 04:34 PM~15495792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 04:03 PM~15495472
> *2000 Vegas Show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch was raw!!! Never got to see it with the top up!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 04:03 PM~15495472
> *2000 Vegas Show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN, SOMEONE GOT ANY MORE PICTURES OF ANY NEW ONES OR OLD ONES WE HAVENT SEEN


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

2004 Vegas!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Oct 28 2009, 10:23 PM~15498211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a junk box :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Oct 28 2009, 08:23 PM~15498211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.... CANT WAIT TO PAINT MINE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR THE REAL LE CABS & PARIS


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 29 2009, 02:40 PM~15506423
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE REAL LE CABS & PARIS
> *


HELL YEAH


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 28 2009, 09:02 PM~15499736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE BEST Le Cab IN TOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Oct 28 2009, 08:23 PM~15498211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 28 2009, 10:02 PM~15499736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 26 2009, 10:02 PM~14893737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 6 2009, 11:31 PM~14116046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 29 2009, 07:24 PM~15508834
> *THE BEST Le Cab IN TOWN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :h5:...your car is super clean i like the new engraving  :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 25 2009, 05:13 PM~13111232
> *  Looks good!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 29 2009, 07:06 PM~15509349
> *Thanks  :h5:...your car is super clean i like the new  engraving  :thumbsup:
> *


ITS ALRIGHT FOR A BROKE ASS MEXICAN


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Oct 28 2009, 11:50 AM~15492471
> *hahahahaha sup james puro Ls homie
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 29 2009, 09:00 PM~15510006
> *ITS ALRIGHT FOR A BROKE ASS MEXICAN
> *


LOL YEAH RIGHT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Gotta luv them LeCab lacs!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 30 2009, 10:30 AM~15514816
> *Gotta luv them LeCab lacs!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

KICCING BACK IN THE HOOD............


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WESTSIDE C.C.</span> LE CAB FEST</span>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

got a 77-79 e&g grill for sale, PM me if interested.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE CENTER GOLD GRILL AND 13'S WILLING TO TRADE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 31 2009, 02:33 PM~15523473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wrong topic homie :dunno:
:uh:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 31 2009, 12:57 PM~15522905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 31 2009, 12:46 PM~15522842
> *KICCING BACK IN THE HOOD............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

all chrome grill
super nice $300 or best offer!!!!
has brackets to install included




































89-92 headerpanel
no cracks on lights at all
no cracks on headerpanel at all
there may be some dirt on it in the picture
very nice supper clean













































90 filler









80-88









passanger side has a good filler



























super clean
gold and chrome 
80-92 brougham grill
straight bars

$350 or best offer


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What ever happened to this one? Did it ever get a makeover?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is the hottest one


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 11:00 PM~15498765
> *what a junk box :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

How much would I expect to pay for a kit _exactly_ like this one?

I want one for a 77 CDV .....Thanks....

Bad ass car, by the way!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15534033
> *
> 
> 
> ...










any any close ups of your dash?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 1 2009, 09:36 AM~15528200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH THATS THE BEST ON THE WEST


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 2 2009, 09:01 AM~15535925
> *HELL YEAH THATS THE  BEST ON THE WEST
> *


your shit is super hot too homie, sorry didnt mean any disrespect. the green one has always had me wanting one thou, and this old man in my neighborhood wont let me get his....sucks to be me


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 2 2009, 10:24 AM~15536711
> *your shit is super hot too homie, sorry didnt mean any disrespect.  the green one has always had me wanting one thou, and this old man in my neighborhood wont let me get his....sucks to be me
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE....I WAS JUST FORTUNATE TO HAVE A GOOD HOMEBOY TO GIVE UP HIS CUZ BELIEVE ME IT TOOK ME A YEAR TO GET IT FROM HIM LOL BUT ITS HOME NOW AND I WISH YOU GOOD LUCK ON GETTING THE OLD MANS :thumbsup: WE NEED MORE OF THESE BEAUTIFUL CADDYS IN THE LOW RIDING WORLD.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 2 2009, 12:15 AM~15534319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL TAKE SOME SOON STAY TUNED MOST LIKELY NEXT SUNDAY...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 2 2009, 09:01 AM~15535925
> *HELL YEAH THATS THE  BEST ON THE WEST
> *


THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15534033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PIC


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15534033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 1 2009, 03:36 PM~15529614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 3 2009, 07:46 PM~15554724
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE PIC
> *


SUP LOKOTE HOW U DOING


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anyone have instructions or the post for people that want to make the conversion?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

IS IT JUST ME OR HAS PAGE BEEN PUTTIN' HELLA MILES ON THAT LAC SINCE HE GOT IT :biggrin: KEEP IT MOVIN HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 4 2009, 12:28 AM~15557343
> *IS IT JUST ME OR HAS PAGE BEEN PUTTIN' HELLA MILES ON THAT LAC SINCE HE GOT IT  :biggrin:  KEEP IT MOVIN HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WAS JUST TELLING MY SON HOW MUCH I LOVE MY LE CAB....


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 29 2009, 10:27 AM~14919194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 4 2009, 12:28 AM~15557343
> *IS IT JUST ME OR HAS PAGE BEEN PUTTIN' HELLA MILES ON THAT LAC SINCE HE GOT IT  :biggrin:  KEEP IT MOVIN HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


if you spent too much on it to drive it, it aint worth shit :biggrin: good to see it hittin the streets


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15534033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 4 2009, 10:16 AM~15560105
> *if you spent too much on it to drive it, it aint worth shit  :biggrin:  good to see it hittin the streets
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 4 2009, 10:16 AM~15560105
> *if you spent too much on it to drive it, it aint worth shit  :biggrin:  good to see it hittin the streets
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 3 2009, 10:50 PM~15556323
> *SUP LOKOTE HOW U DOING
> *


 QUE PASA :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 4 2009, 11:16 AM~15560105
> *if you spent too much on it to drive it, it aint worth shit  :biggrin:  good to see it hittin the streets
> *


 :worship:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 3 2009, 11:35 PM~15557376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I WAS JUST TELLING MY SON HOW MUCH I LOVE MY LE CAB....
> *


LLA ME DI CUENTA LOL


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 5 2009, 08:01 PM~15576629
> *LLA ME DI CUENTA LOL
> *


LOL IM JUST DRIVING IT AND HOPPING IT AS MUCH I CAN BEFORE IT GETS ITS NEW MAKE OVER...


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone need this? chrome looks beautiful, i will let the pictures do the talkin

taking offers on it just PM me if your intrested and serious  

*i just realized the pics i took today arent the best, let me know if anyone wants better/clearer pis ....but we can all see what is lol


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

HAD THE CHANCE TO SEE THIS IN JAPAN. CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 8 2009, 07:23 PM~15602041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 8 2009, 08:23 PM~15602041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 07:50 PM~15168911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MY HOMIES RAG FLEETWOOD NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT HIS IS A CONVERSION


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 AM~15606171
> *MY HOMIES RAG FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 8 2009, 07:23 PM~15602041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 AM~15606171
> *MY HOMIES RAG FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 AM~15606171
> *MY HOMIES RAG FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

REAL LE CAB FROM THE WESTSIDE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 1 2009, 03:36 PM~15529614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL SHIT MY BOY PAID 1,000 BUCKS @ RYDEL IN RESEDA 4 HIS JUST LIKE THAT 1  
BRAND NEW OUT THE BOX!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Nov 7 2009, 03:08 PM~15592836
> *anyone need this? chrome looks beautiful, i will let the pictures do the talkin
> 
> taking offers on it just PM me if your intrested and serious
> ...


Let me know how much Im interested Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 AM~15606171
> *MY HOMIES RAG FLEETWOOD NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT HIS IS A CONVERSION
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sweet caddy Homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 AM~15606171
> *MY HOMIES RAG FLEETWOOD NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT HIS IS A CONVERSION
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THIS CHICO'S ?? *


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 9 2009, 08:14 PM~15613926
> *IS THIS CHICO'S ??
> *


.YES SIR


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Nov 7 2009, 05:08 PM~15592836
> *anyone need this? chrome looks beautiful, i will let the pictures do the talkin
> 
> taking offers on it just PM me if your intrested and serious
> ...


SWEET!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 1 2009, 03:36 PM~15529614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AN ARM N A LEG IF U GETTIN IT FROM THIS EXPENSIVE ASS WHITEBOY DAT OWNS DAT LECAB!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:






















BTW......WERE MY MODAFUCKIN KIT AT?????? :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2009, 11:41 PM~15615263
> *AN ARM N A LEG IF U GETTIN IT FROM THIS EXPENSIVE ASS WHITEBOY DAT OWNS DAT LECAB!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> BTW......WERE MY MODAFUCKIN KIT AT?????? :biggrin: :happysad:
> *


 :uh: call ups and complain, they union so you know they slow.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2009, 09:49 PM~15615395
> *:uh: call ups and complain, they union so you know they slow.
> *


Blame it on the "brown" guys hu...:uh: :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Could we all speak english?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 9 2009, 05:02 PM~15611594
> *REAL SHIT MY BOY PAID 1,000 BUCKS @ RYDEL IN RESEDA 4 HIS JUST LIKE THAT 1
> BRAND NEW OUT THE BOX!
> *



How long ago?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

wonder if this one is done yet


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> wonder if this one is done yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 AM~15606171
> *MY HOMIES RAG FLEETWOOD NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT HIS IS A CONVERSION
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work! Who did the conversion?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily 












































































































make me an offer 786 378 3124


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 9 2009, 10:47 PM~15616114
> *Very nice work! Who did the conversion?
> *


newport did the conversion


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 4 2009, 12:28 AM~15557343
> *IS IT JUST ME OR HAS PAGE BEEN PUTTIN' HELLA MILES ON THAT LAC SINCE HE GOT IT  :biggrin:  KEEP IT MOVIN HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 9 2009, 09:37 PM~15615981
> *wonder if this one is done yet
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That mofo is going to be bad!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS
[/quote]


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
> MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS


[/quote]

All Ready :tears: Did you find something better? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

All Ready :tears: Did you find something better? :biggrin:
[/quote]
I AM UP TO MY ASS IN CARS, AND I WAS JUST HAVING A CUSTOM 4 PUMP SETUP BUILT FOR THIS


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 9 2009, 03:30 PM~15611139
> *REAL LE CAB FROM THE WESTSIDE
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH THE BEST IN THE WEST!!!!!
MAYBE ONE DAY I CAN GET TO THE WESTSIDE LEVEL!!!!!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
> MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS


[/quote]
nice car


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 9 2009, 09:59 AM~15606171
> *MY HOMIES RAG FLEETWOOD NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT HIS IS A CONVERSION
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 AM~15606171
> *MY HOMIES RAG FLEETWOOD NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT HIS IS A CONVERSION
> 
> 
> ...


dispensa what place did he took at san diego show


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Nov 11 2009, 09:14 AM~15632155
> *dispensa what place did he took at san diego show OR [WHAT PLACE DID HE TAKE AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW]
> *


This caddy conversion took 2nd place ...and your point is ?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 10 2009, 11:02 PM~15629285
> *HELL YEAH THE BEST IN THE WEST!!!!!
> MAYBE ONE DAY I CAN GET TO THE WESTSIDE LEVEL!!!!!
> *


sure "MAYBE" :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 11 2009, 04:32 PM~15636269
> *This  caddy conversion took 2nd place ...and your point is ?
> *


KE ONDA MR BIG PAGE? EY CARNAL DISPENSA PERO MY HOMIE WAS JUST ASKING A QUESTION CUZ HE DIDNT MAKE IT THE SHOW SIMPLE AS THAT. 

SO HOW YOU DOING HOMIE DISPENSA I DIDNT RECOGNIZE YOU HONKING AT ME.
ITS JUST THAT I WOULD HAVE NEVER THOUGHT I SEE YOU IN A BIG CAR. BUT THEN AGAIN "BIG PAGE" HAS TO GO BIG ALL AROUND KE NO EVEN THE PLAQUE ?? LOL... 
JUS KIDDING HOMIE I JUS HOPE YOU DONT GIVE UP ON THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND GO EAST COAST STYLE ON ME. LOL....... 

ORALE HOMIE I SEE YOU AROUND IN THE....... "WESTSIDE"!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 11 2009, 05:58 PM~15637237
> *KE ONDA MR BIG PAGE? EY CARNAL DISPENSA PERO MY HOMIE WAS JUST ASKING A QUESTION CUZ HE DIDNT MAKE IT THE SHOW SIMPLE AS THAT.
> 
> SO HOW YOU DOING HOMIE DISPENSA I DIDNT RECOGNIZE YOU HONKING AT ME.
> ...


I"ll never leave the lowrider scene homie I just have four other cars that are lowriders so I wanted something different but no worries..Congrats on your win.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Nov 7 2009, 04:08 PM~15592836
> *anyone need this? chrome looks beautiful, i will let the pictures do the talkin
> 
> taking offers on it just PM me if your intrested and serious
> ...


How much? but it dont look OG


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

What it do Page?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
> MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS


[/quote]
:wow: already?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 11 2009, 04:58 PM~15637237
> *KE ONDA MR BIG PAGE? EY CARNAL DISPENSA PERO MY HOMIE WAS JUST ASKING A QUESTION CUZ HE DIDNT MAKE IT THE SHOW SIMPLE AS THAT.
> 
> SO HOW YOU DOING HOMIE DISPENSA I DIDNT RECOGNIZE YOU HONKING AT ME.
> ...


SUP BROTHERHOOD THANKS FOR STOPING BY HOMIE USTED NO AGA CASO 
JUST BEE HAPPY ESO ES TODO


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 11 2009, 09:19 PM~15639329
> *What it do Page?
> *


what up pimp .where you bin hidding at lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 11 2009, 11:33 PM~15640820
> *SUP BROTHERHOOD THANKS FOR STOPING BY HOMIE USTED NO AGA CASO
> JUST BEE HAPPY ESO ES TODO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 9 2009, 09:37 PM~15615981
> *wonder if this one is done yet
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 11 2009, 11:33 PM~15640820
> *SUP BROTHERHOOD THANKS FOR STOPING BY HOMIE USTED NO AGA CASO
> JUST BEE HAPPY ESO ES TODO
> *



:cheesy:  KE ONDA MR. RAYMOND??? AWW HOMIE. IM ALWAYS HAPPY YOU KNOW THAT!! :yes: :yes: SPECIALLY WHEN I SEE ALL MY "LOWRIDING" BROTHERS OUT THERE REPRESENTING THE "WESTSIDE"!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

what up... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 12 2009, 03:55 PM~15647749
> *what up... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up big dog? hey i met this old man today in huntington park that paints and he told me that he chopped somebodies shit, i was :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: when i found out who it was :biggrin: :biggrin: you're going to trip on this 1


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 12 2009, 04:14 PM~15647292
> *:cheesy:   KE ONDA MR. RAYMOND??? AWW HOMIE. IM ALWAYS HAPPY YOU KNOW THAT!! :yes:  :yes: SPECIALLY WHEN I SEE ALL MY "LOWRIDING" BROTHERS OUT THERE REPRESENTING THE "WESTSIDE"!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHILLEN...HOMIE ROGER YOU KNOW THE WESTSIDE IS THE BESTSIDE .....


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 12 2009, 06:08 PM~15647879
> *what up big dog? hey i met this old man today in huntington park that paints and he told me that he chopped somebodies shit, i was    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: when i found out who it was  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you're going to trip on this 1
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 12 2009, 05:08 PM~15647879
> *what up big dog? hey i met this old man today in huntington park that paints and he told me that he chopped somebodies shit, i was    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: when i found out who it was  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you're going to trip on this 1
> *


:0 :0 :0 who bro...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15649414
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 12 2009, 05:27 PM~15648071
> *CHILLEN...HOMIE ROGER YOU KNOW THE WESTSIDE IS THE BESTSIDE .....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 12 2009, 07:34 PM~15649988
> *:wave:
> *


Q HONDA JEFE COMO A ESTADO, ECHEME UN CABLE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 12 2009, 07:41 PM~15650072
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


QUE HONDA MR ROG LLA TE MIRO MUCHO POR ACA THATS KOOL!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

WHOS SHIT DID HE CUT AND DID HE DO A GOOD JOB


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 9 2009, 09:37 PM~15615981
> *wonder if this one is done yet
> 
> 
> ...



been done for a awhile


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

got pics


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 13 2009, 11:43 AM~15655699
> *been done for a awhile
> *


i know u have pics of it done :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 13 2009, 09:59 AM~15654794
> *WHOS SHIT DID HE CUT AND DID HE DO A GOOD JOB
> *


OH WHAT A TANGLED WEB WE WEEVE WHEN WE PRACTICE TO DECIEVE :0 hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:0


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:around:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 13 2009, 11:43 AM~15655699
> *been done for a awhile
> *


*PICS....* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HOLLA!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 10 2009, 08:30 PM~15627453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 HOOKIN ME UP WITH A DEAL ON THIS LAK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2009, 02:51 AM~15662255
> *HOLLA!!!
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIE YOUR LE CAB LOOKIN CLEAN


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2009, 03:28 AM~15662294
> *WUTS GOOD HOMIE YOUR LE CAB LOOKIN CLEAN
> *


THANKS HOMIE... YOU BOUGHT THE BLACK ONE?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2009, 03:33 AM~15662302
> *THANKS HOMIE YOU BOUGHT THE BLACK ONE
> *


YEAH I GOT IT FROM THE HOMIE LETS SEE WUT I CAN DO WITH IT WAS READING TRUU THESE PAGES SEEMS LIKE ITS GONNA BE TUFF :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2009, 03:35 AM~15662303
> *YEAH I GOT IT FROM THE HOMIE LETS SEE WUT I CAN DO WITH IT WAS READING TRUU THESE PAGES SEEMS LIKE ITS GONNA BE TUFF  :biggrin:
> *


NICE ...CONGRATS HOMIE IM SURE YOU WILL DO JUST FINE :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2009, 03:37 AM~15662307
> *NICE ...CONGRATS HOMIE IM SURE YOU WILL DO JUST FINE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2009, 03:38 AM~15662309
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


DID YOU SELL YOUIR GLASS HOUSE ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2009, 03:40 AM~15662312
> *DID YOU SELL YOUIR GLASS HOUSE ?
> *


WE DID A 3 WAY DEAL ONE OF HIS HOMIES WANTED THE RAG HOUSE I WANTED THE LAK HE WANTED HIS MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2009, 03:41 AM~15662316
> *WE DID A 3 WAY DEAL ONE OF HIS HOMIES WANTED THE RAG HOUSE I WANTED THE LAK HE WANTED HIS MONEY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SHIT SEEMS LIKE EVERYBODY WON :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2009, 03:43 AM~15662319
> *:biggrin: SHIT SEEMS LIKE EVERYBODY WON :thumbsup:
> *


I THINK SO IM KOO WITH THE CADDY NOW JUST HAVE 2 DO SOME HOMEWORK AND BUILD RIGHT WANNA EARN MY RESPECT ITS NO O.G. BUT WILL DO MY THING WITH IT GOING MULTY CANDY GREENS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2009, 03:46 AM~15662325
> *I THINK SO IM KOO WITH THE CADDY NOW JUST HAVE 2 DO SOME HOMEWORK AND BUILD RIGHT WANNA EARN MY RESPECT ITS NO O.G. BUT WILL DO MY THING WITH IT GOING MULTY CANDY GREENS
> *


THATS DOPE IT DONT MATTER IF ITS NOT O.G. AT LEAST YOUR GONNA KEEP IT REAL THATS WHAT MATTERS AS FOR THE CANDY GREENS THATS DOPE... IM ABOUT TO TAKE MINES APART AND RE DO IT IN CANDY BLUES... HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ONE OF MY HOMIES REALLY KNOWS ALOT ABOUT THESE CARS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2009, 03:51 AM~15662337
> *THATS DOPE IT DONT MATTER IF ITS NOT REAL AT LEAST YOUR GONNA KEEP IT REAL THATS WHAT MATTERS AS FOR THE CANDY GREENS THATS DOPE... IM ABOUT TO TAKE MINES APART AND RE DO IT IN CANDY BLUES... HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ONE OF MY HOMIES REALLY KNOWS ALOT ABOUT THESE CARS
> *


FOR SURE I WILL I NEED 2 KNOW ALL ABOUT THESE RIDES DONT WANNA LOOK LIKE A FOO :biggrin: AFTER I SEEN YOUR'S IN HP I WAS SOLD IN GETTIN ONE GAVE UP THE RAG HOUSE ASAP GONA FINISH MY SONS REGAL AND JUMP ON THIS I WANNA BE READY NEXT SUMMER


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2009, 03:55 AM~15662344
> *FOR SURE I WILL I NEED 2 KNOW ALL ABOUT THESE RIDES DONT WANNA LOOK LIKE A FOO  :biggrin: AFTER I SEEN YOUR'S IN HP I WAS SOLD IN GETTIN ONE GAVE UP THE RAG HOUSE ASAP GONA FINISH MY SONS REGAL AND JUMP ON THIS I WANNA BE READY NEXT SUMMER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2009, 03:27 AM~15662291
> *THANKS 4 HOOKIN ME UP WITH A DEAL ON THIS LAK
> *


congratz on your new toy ,nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 07:46 PM~15649446
> *uffin:
> *


I might just have to join this Topic!!! :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 14 2009, 07:25 AM~15662726
> *congratz on your new toy ,nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 14 2009, 08:08 AM~15662852
> *I might just have to join this Topic!!!  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2009, 11:57 AM~15664163
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Oh its true! Its damn true!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2009, 04:27 AM~15662291
> *THANKS 4 HOOKIN ME UP WITH A DEAL ON THIS LAK
> *












Whats up GOODTIMES congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 14 2009, 02:10 PM~15664956
> *Oh its true! Its damn true!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 14 2009, 02:58 PM~15665320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUTS GOOD G TIMER  AND THANKS


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 14 2009, 06:11 PM~15665824
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...




THAT'S NICE!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 15 2009, 10:29 PM~15675321
> *THAT'S NICE!!
> *


I've never seen one before,I just picked it up


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 14 2009, 06:25 AM~15662726
> *congratz on your new toy ,nice :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 14 2009, 03:10 PM~15664956
> *Oh its true! Its damn true!!!  :biggrin:
> *


PICS JOTO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

can anyone help me find all the weather strippin or any others i can use. any info would help


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 16 2009, 08:17 AM~15678409
> *PICS  JOTO :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE R U COMING TO R TOY DRIVE?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 16 2009, 09:17 AM~15678409
> *PICS  JOTO :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 17 2009, 10:46 AM~15691477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Nov 16 2009, 05:06 PM~15682948
> *can anyone help me find all the weather strippin or any others i can use. any info would help
> *


any help :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Nov 17 2009, 10:04 PM~15697578
> *any help  :biggrin:
> *


Try N.C.E in new port beach california . they do convertible conversions they might have an answer for you


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:25 PM~15698693
> *Try N.C.E  in new port beach california . they do convertible conversions they might have an answer for you
> *


good lookin forgot about them thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big head+Nov 12 2009, 05:08 PM~15647879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 17 2009, 11:47 PM~15698936
> *I KNOW WHO'S IT IS !!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:54 PM~15699012
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:54 PM~15699012
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 14 2009, 02:10 PM~15664956
> *Oh its true! Its damn true!!!  :biggrin:
> *


HEARD ABOUT YOU, OH ITS TRUE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 17 2009, 11:14 PM~15699251
> *HEARD ABOUT YOU, OH ITS TRUE!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 17 2009, 11:22 PM~15699331
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


*CONGRATS BRO !!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 17 2009, 11:47 PM~15698936
> *:0  :biggrin:
> I KNOW WHO'S IT IS !!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


WHO WHO WHO???? I WANNA KNOW...Give us a hint :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 17 2009, 11:22 PM~15699331
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, PAPER CHASER, FREAKY TALES, BIG PAGE, KandyPainted, LA$WestSide$Ryder, 87-93-94

WUTS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 17 2009, 11:24 PM~15699348
> *CONGRATS BRO !!! :thumbsup:
> *


I no nothing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 18 2009, 12:25 AM~15699357
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, PAPER CHASER, FREAKY TALES, BIG PAGE, KandyPainted, LA$WestSide$Ryder, 87-93-94
> 
> ...


Trying to figure out this mystery


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 17 2009, 11:25 PM~15699355
> *WHO WHO WHO???? I WANNA KNOW...Give us a hint :cheesy:
> *



THE CAR IS ALL OVER IN THIS TOPIC


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 17 2009, 11:26 PM~15699378
> *Trying to figure out this mystery
> *


ITS RIGHT IN YOUR FACE HOMIE, FIGURE IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 17 2009, 11:26 PM~15699378
> *Trying to figure out this mystery
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 18 2009, 12:26 AM~15699381
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Nov 17 2009, 11:26 PM~15699378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THINK BACK A FEW MONTHS & TRY TO REMEMBER THE 2 PAGES
OF POST THAT GOT DELETED . THAT SHOULD BE A REAL GOOD 
HINT FOR THE BOTH OF YOU CAUSE I KNOW YOU 2 WERE IN THE 
TOPIC READING .*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 17 2009, 11:44 PM~15699581
> *
> THINK BACK A FEW MONTHS & TRY TO REMEMBER THE 2 PAGES
> OF POST THAT GOT DELETED . THAT SHOULD BE A REAL GOOD
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 18 2009, 12:44 AM~15699581
> *
> THINK BACK A FEW MONTHS & TRY TO REMEMBER THE 2 PAGES
> OF POST THAT GOT DELETED . THAT SHOULD BE A REAL GOOD
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THIS SO CALLED LE CAB :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 17 2009, 10:44 PM~15699581
> *
> THINK BACK A FEW MONTHS & TRY TO REMEMBER THE 2 PAGES
> OF POST THAT GOT DELETED . THAT SHOULD BE A REAL GOOD
> ...


 :0 I read it :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 17 2009, 11:47 PM~15699615
> *WHAT COLOR IS THIS SO CALLED LE CAB</span> :0  :0  hno:  hno:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>*IT'S MORE THEN 1 COLOR * :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SOMEONE POST A PIC :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 18 2009, 12:48 AM~15699622
> *IT'S MORE THEN 1 COLOR  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 18 2009, 02:26 AM~15699376
> *I no nothing!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BIG PAGE, mac2lac, 704 Sheen, LowSanJo_Nate, PAPER CHASER


WHAT UP PLAYERS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WARRIORS COME OUT AND PLAYAY
WARRIORS COME OUT AND PLAYAY
WARRIORS COME OUT AND PLAYAY<span style=\'colorurple\'>.</span>


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

TOOOOOOOOOOO THE TOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Short Dog's LeCAB


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2009, 08:34 AM~15702108
> *D.J. Short Dog's LeCAB
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2009, 11:34 AM~15702108
> *D.J. Short Dog's LeCAB
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, your tall.  :0 Can we get you to lay down and take another pic of it? :cheesy:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE 90 EVERYTHING FRONT,BACK.SIDE SKIRTS,DASH BOARD.NOT A 4100 ITS A V6.NO RUST WHAT SO EVER.VERY CLEAN CAR $3000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 18 2009, 03:11 PM~15704290
> *Damn, your tall.  :0 Can we get you to lay down and take another pic of it?  :cheesy:
> *


lol, short dog was on the ferry in galveston and went on the deck to take the pic.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:26 PM~15699378
> *Trying to figure out this mystery
> *


no se agan pendejos!!!!! and if you dont know you will see it at "STYLISTICS" event on sunday. They did do a really good job on the engraving :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 18 2009, 05:54 PM~15706468
> *no se agan pendejos!!!!! and if you dont know you will see it at "STYLISTICS" event on sunday. They did do a really good job on the engraving  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 18 2009, 05:54 PM~15706468
> *no se agan pendejos!!!!! and if you dont know you will see it at "STYLISTICS" event on sunday. They did do a really good job on the engraving  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :0 :0 WHAT...SAY IT AINT SO!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 18 2009, 04:54 PM~15706468
> *no se agan pendejos!!!!! and if you dont know you will see it at "STYLISTICS" event on sunday. They did do a really good job on the engraving  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 18 2009, 06:45 PM~15706981
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO YOUR SAYING THE PURPLE CADDY IS NOT REAL WOW I READ SOMETHING ELSE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BIG UPS TO THE REAL WESTSIDE C.C AND ALL OUR REAL HOMIES HOLLA


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Got a question on the Stylistics ride, anyone have pics of it in a fully locked up position? Love the way Lacs looked locked up. :cheesy: 

What about layed to the floor?


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 04:47 PM~15707004
> *SO YOUR SAYING THE PURPLE CADDY IS NOT REAL WOW I READ SOMETHING ELSE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE....
> *


IF YOU WANT WE'LL GO TO THE OLD MAN??? HEY YOU HAVE TO ADMIT HE DOES A GOOD JOB :biggrin: SHIT I'M GOING TO TAKE HIM MY FLEETWOOD!!! WE CAN MAKE A BUNCH OF THEM WHATS UP?????? WE CAN MAKE ALOT OF $$$$$$


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 18 2009, 07:01 PM~15707160
> *IF YOU WANT WE'LL GO TO THE OLD MAN??? HEY YOU HAVE TO ADMIT HE DOES A GOOD JOB :biggrin: SHIT I'M GOING TO TAKE HIM MY FLEETWOOD!!! WE CAN MAKE A BUNCH OF THEM WHATS UP?????? WE CAN MAKE ALOT OF $$$$$$
> *


WHAT ARE WE GONNA SAY THAT THEY ARE REAL TOO...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 18 2009, 07:01 PM~15707160
> *IF YOU WANT WE'LL GO TO THE OLD MAN??? HEY YOU HAVE TO ADMIT HE DOES A GOOD JOB :biggrin: SHIT I'M GOING TO TAKE HIM MY FLEETWOOD!!! WE CAN MAKE A BUNCH OF THEM WHATS UP?????? WE CAN MAKE ALOT OF $$$$$$
> *


Iam thinking he used a donor 78 79 for it :yes:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 05:03 PM~15707178
> *WHAT ARE WE GONNA SAY  THAT THEY ARE REAL TOO...
> *


CMON HOMIE FUCK IT!!!! BUT WE HAVE TO GET 80'S SO WE DONT HAVE TO TOUCH THE PANELS, IT MAKES IT EASIER FOR HIM TO DO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WOW


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 18 2009, 07:16 PM~15707326
> *WOW
> *


X7623176352176231927319827318927381073


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 05:17 PM~15707342
> *X7623176352176231927319827318927381073
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 18 2009, 07:10 PM~15707266
> *Iam thinking he used a donor 78 79 for it  :yes:
> *


    :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 18 2009, 03:54 PM~15706468
> *no se agan pendejos!!!!! and if you dont know you will see it at "STYLISTICS" event on sunday. They did do a really good job on the engraving  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE HOMIE ESO QUIERE DESIR DA U COMING TO R TOY DRIVE
KOOL THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT 
DONT FORGET STYLISTICS 4 ANNUAL TOY DRIVE SUNDAY,22 2009 N LAKEWOOD CA 
FOR MORE IMF CALL 562)200-1078 THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 18 2009, 08:30 PM~15708192
> *ORALE HOMIE ESO QUIERE DESIR DA U COMING TO R TOY DRIVE
> KOOL THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT
> DONT FORGET STYLISTICS 4 ANNUAL TOY DRIVE                                SUNDAY,22 2009 N LAKEWOOD CA
> ...


WESTSIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 06:52 PM~15708446
> *WESTSIDE  C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE I KNOW I FUCK UP THATS Y IM BACK 
NOV, 22 2009 OH N THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SIEMPRE ES BUENO
TENER EL SOPORTE DE TODA LA GENTE AHI TE TE MIRO CON VIP PARKING.........


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 05:47 PM~15707004
> *THIS NEXT PART IS NOT FOR YOU PAGE , BUT FOR ALL THOSE PM'ING ME !!!</span>
> 
> JUST TO ANSWER A FEW QUESTIONS REGARDING
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 18 2009, 09:43 PM~15709068
> *I THINK YOU QUOTED ME BY MISTAKE ???
> I WAS JUST LOL AT WHAT  THE PERSON I
> QUOTED SAID ...
> ...


VERY WELL PUT :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

compton le cab from the 90's


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 10:19 PM~15709541
> *compton le cab from the 90's
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 5 2005, 06:21 PM~2813826
> *see,this was back in december,its now painted,waitn on pics from da homie
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

4 Members: Lac-of-Respect, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, teresa, BIG PAGE


:biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 18 2009, 09:15 PM~15710224
> *4 Members: Lac-of-Respect, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, teresa, BIG PAGE
> :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP LAC OF ''RESPECT''


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

SUP SMILEY U COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND OH WHAT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

This might be a dumb question?
But...
Would any of you guy consider this a LeCab?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 18 2009, 11:23 PM~15710329
> *SUP SMILEY U COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND OH WHAT
> *


yes we will be there


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 18 2009, 10:21 PM~15710313
> *WAS UP LAC OF ''RESPECT''
> *


Whats Crackin?


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 18 2009, 10:27 PM~15710383
> *This might be a dumb question?
> But...
> Would any of you guy consider this a LeCab?
> ...


how about a LeCap?


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 19 2009, 12:51 AM~15710653
> *how about a LeCap?
> *


Hahha......thats what i was about to say :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*LeCAB OR NOT SHOW ME WHAT UR SO CALL'D LeCAB HAS DONE IN THE SHOWs!!!!! just A ?*
:0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 18 2009, 11:34 PM~15711129
> *LeCAB OR NOT SHOW ME WHAT UR SO CALL'D LeCAB HAS DONE IN THE SHOWs!!!!! just A ?
> :0
> *


WUTS GOOD SPIKE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 18 2009, 11:44 PM~15711212
> *WUTS GOOD SPIKE
> *


SHIT U KNOW DOG JUST HERE AND U ! EVERYTHING GOOD


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 18 2009, 10:27 PM~15710383
> *This might be a dumb question?
> But...
> Would any of you guy consider this a LeCab?
> ...


IT HAS A LECAB STYLE!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 18 2009, 08:43 PM~15709068
> *I THINK YOU QUOTED ME BY MISTAKE ???
> I WAS JUST LOL AT WHAT  THE PERSON I
> QUOTED SAID ...
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE ALOT GOING ON BIG DOWG


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 18 2009, 11:52 PM~15711287
> *SHIT U KNOW DOG  JUST HERE AND U ! EVERYTHING GOOD
> *


YOU GETTIN DOWN HOMIE AND PUTTIN GOOD WORK OUT IN THE STREETS IM GOOD GOING OUT OF STATE FOR THAT LAK NOT LECAB :biggrin: AND DOING A LIL HOMEWORK BEFORE I START THE BUILD UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, zfelix, dodgers_fan, Big Aaron

WUTS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 11:57 PM~15711337
> *
> *


NICE PICS NEFF  U ORDER THEM CADDY PARTS ?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 18 2009, 11:55 PM~15711319
> *YOU GETTIN DOWN HOMIE AND PUTTIN GOOD WORK OUT IN THE STREETS IM GOOD GOING OUT OF STATE FOR THAT LAK NOT LECAB  :biggrin: AND DOING A LIL HOMEWORK BEFORE I START THE BUILD UP
> *


 :biggrin: DAAAMMMM THX BIG HOMIE NEED ANY TIPS OR HELP LET ME KNOW!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 18 2009, 11:58 PM~15711347
> *:biggrin: DAAAMMMM THX BIG HOMIE NEED ANY TIPS OR HELP LET ME KNOW!
> *


SURE WILL WANNA COMPETE WITH THE BIG DOWGS


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 18 2009, 11:59 PM~15711358
> *SURE WILL WANNA COMPETE WITH THE BIG DOWGS
> *


*LOL ME TOO* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 12:01 AM~15711380
> *LOL ME TOO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT YOU BEEN FOO :biggrin: STOP PLAYING


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 18 2009, 10:27 PM~15710383
> *This might be a dumb question?
> But...
> Would any of you guy consider this a LeCab?
> ...


 LeCaprilet.............. :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 12:02 AM~15711389
> *SHIT YOU BEEN FOO  :biggrin: STOP PLAYING
> *


MAN I'M JUST A CHI-WA-WA


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 12:34 AM~15711129
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>what it doo foo *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 12:04 AM~15711403
> *MAN I'M JUST A CHI-WA-WA
> *


AHAHAHAHAHA DONT MAKE ME POST UP PICS OF THAT 4 :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 16 2007, 08:58 PM~8804909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 12:04 AM~15711413
> *what it doo foo
> *


 :0 I FORGOT 2 CALL U BACK MY BAD U KNOW WHEN UR BUYING DUC RAG U CAN FORGET SSHHHHHHHHHHHH!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 12:04 AM~15711413
> *what it doo foo
> *


WUTS GOOD PAGE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 18 2009, 11:27 PM~15710383
> *This might be a dumb question?
> But...
> Would any of you guy consider this a LeCab?
> ...


that shit looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

le cap :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 12:07 AM~15711432
> *:0 I FORGOT 2 CALL U BACK MY BAD U KNOW WHEN UR BUYING DUC RAG U CAN FORGET  SSHHHHHHHHHHHH!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 12:05 AM~15711416
> *AHAHAHAHAHA DONT MAKE ME POST UP PICS OF THAT 4  :0
> *


WHAT NOT THE VERT OPPSSSSSSS I MEAN HARD TOP


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 18 2009, 11:58 PM~15711346
> *NICE PICS NEFF  U ORDER THEM CADDY PARTS ?
> *


DONT HAVE PAYPAL YET,JUST CASH,ILL CALL HIM OR JUST LET ME KNOW?
HE STAYS ON DECK WITH THEM PARTS.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 12:08 AM~15711446
> *WHAT NOT THE VERT OPPSSSSSSS I MEAN HARD TOP
> *


IM TELLING YOU HOMIE I WAS TALKIN ABOUT THAT VERT :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 01:07 AM~15711432
> *:0 I FORGOT 2 CALL U BACK MY BAD U KNOW WHEN UR BUYING DUC RAG U CAN FORGET  SSHHHHHHHHHHHH!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 12:10 AM~15711462
> *IM TELLING YOU HOMIE I WAS TALKIN ABOUT THAT VERT  :biggrin:
> *


SSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 01:07 AM~15711432
> *:0 I FORGOT 2 CALL U BACK MY BAD U KNOW WHEN UR BUYING DUC RAG U CAN FORGET  SSHHHHHHHHHHHH!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 19 2009, 12:09 AM~15711457
> *DONT HAVE PAYPAL YET,JUST CASH,ILL CALL HIM OR JUST LET ME KNOW?
> HE STAYS ON DECK WITH THEM PARTS.
> *


IM GONNA BE UP FOR A FEW LET ME KNOW WUS SUP HOMIE IM READY 2 LEAVE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 01:07 AM~15711436
> *WUTS GOOD PAGE
> *


whats good pimp :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 12:11 AM~15711471
> *SSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 12:13 AM~15711489
> *whats good pimp :biggrin:
> *



GETTIN STUFF READY FOR MY ROAD TRIP


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

I NEED TOO GET OUT OF THIS PAGE TO MANY BALLERS IN HERE FOR ME SEE YA!! :wave: :wave: BE SAFE FELOS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BIG PAGE, Big Aaron, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, sloNez, 90suburban, allbluedup, bigjay2551



busy le cab fest today what up homies :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 12:16 AM~15711506
> *I NEED TOO GET OUT OF THIS PAGE TO MANY BALLERS IN HERE FOR ME SEE YA!! :wave:  :wave: BE SAFE FELOS
> *


STAY UP HOMIE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 01:16 AM~15711502
> *GETTIN STUFF READY FOR MY ROAD TRIP
> *


thats right how long you staying..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 01:16 AM~15711506
> *I NEED TOO GET OUT OF THIS PAGE TO MANY BALLERS IN HERE FOR ME SEE YA!! :wave:  :wave: BE SAFE FELOS
> *


alrato homie stay up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 12:18 AM~15711522
> *thats right how long you staying..
> *


9-10 DAYS HOMIE WANNA MEET UP WITH A PAINTER OUT THAT WAY WORK OUT SOME DEALS SO I CAN BRING THAT CADDY PAINTED BAK HOME  AND ALSO GET MORE INFO ON THEM IMPALAS I TOLD YOU ABOUT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 12:13 AM~15711488
> *IM GONNA BE UP FOR A FEW LET ME KNOW WUS SUP HOMIE IM READY 2 LEAVE NOW  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 12:13 AM~15711488
> *IM GONNA BE UP FOR A FEW LET ME KNOW WUS SUP HOMIE IM READY 2 LEAVE NOW  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 19 2009, 12:20 AM~15711536
> *PM SENT
> *


  KEEP ME POSTED FOO WILL BE OUT THERE A FEW DAYS IF YOU NEED THEM PARTS


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 12:21 AM~15711550
> * KEEP ME POSTED FOO WILL BE OUT THERE A FEW DAYS IF YOU NEED THEM PARTS
> *


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

I just cant get enough of these LeCabs. I cant afford one but, a conversion will keep me plenty happy


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 01:19 AM~15711530
> *9-10 DAYS HOMIE WANNA MEET UP WITH A PAINTER OUT THAT WAY WORK OUT SOME DEALS SO I CAN BRING THAT CADDY PAINTED BAK HOME   AND ALSO GET MORE INFO ON THEM IMPALAS I TOLD YOU ABOUT
> *


thats dope shoot me some pics


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90suburban_@Nov 19 2009, 01:24 AM~15711573
> *I just cant get enough of these LeCabs. I cant afford one but, a conversion will keep me plenty happy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90suburban_@Nov 19 2009, 12:24 AM~15711573
> *I just cant get enough of these LeCabs. I cant afford one but, a conversion will keep me plenty happy
> *


IM HAPPY :biggrin: WITH A CONVERSION


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 12:27 AM~15711588
> *thats dope shoot me some pics
> *


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 01:31 AM~15711617
> *IM HAPPY  :biggrin: WITH A CONVERSION
> *


I work at Microsoft and everybody was saying what their dream car was and I said a LeCab, and they were like "WTF is a LeCab"....Lol, so I had everybody at Microsoft on LIL checking out LeCabs. Fuckn Kodak moment if I've ever seen one.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90suburban_@Nov 19 2009, 01:40 AM~15711684
> *I work at Microsoft and everybody was saying what their dream car was and I said a LeCab, and they were like "WTF is a LeCab"....Lol, so I had everybody at Microsoft on LIL checking out LeCabs. Fuckn Kodak moment if I've ever seen one.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i own seven beautiful cars thats including my everyday cars 
and my le cab is my favorite one :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90suburban_@Nov 19 2009, 12:40 AM~15711684
> *I work at Microsoft and everybody was saying what their dream car was and I said a LeCab, and they were like "WTF is a LeCab"....Lol, so I had everybody at Microsoft on LIL checking out LeCabs. Fuckn Kodak moment if I've ever seen one.
> *


GOOD CHOICE IT TOOK ME A BIT 2 FALL FOR 1 TILL I SEEN THE HOMIES BIG PAGE LECAB IN A SHOW IN H.P. THEN I WAS SOLD :biggrin: BUT THEM BAD MUTHA FUKAS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 12:43 AM~15711695
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i own seven beautiful cars thats including my everyday cars
> and my le cab is my favorite one :biggrin:
> *


ONLY 7 HOMIE :biggrin: YOU KILLIN EM 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BODY PESDUB (Jun 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 01:44 AM~15711705
> *GOOD CHOICE IT TOOK ME A BIT 2 FALL FOR 1 TILL I SEEN THE HOMIES BIG PAGE LECAB IN A SHOW IN H.P. THEN I WAS SOLD  :biggrin: BUT THEM BAD MUTHA FUKAS
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 11:10 PM~15711467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE DA WAS VEGAS SHOW N 07 AFTER 7 MONTHS OF WORK 
INCLUDING THE FRAME OFF OH N THANKS FOR THA FLIKA


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 19 2009, 12:10 AM~15711467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam! now i know y cus da [email protected]#$%^r is clean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 12:19 AM~15711530
> *9-10 DAYS HOMIE WANNA MEET UP WITH A PAINTER OUT THAT WAY WORK OUT SOME DEALS SO I CAN BRING THAT CADDY PAINTED BAK HOME   AND ALSO GET MORE INFO ON THEM IMPALAS I TOLD YOU ABOUT
> *


I was wondering why you were going back, hes a good painter fo sho


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

[/quote]
:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 19 2009, 02:04 AM~15711414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i missed alot in 2 days :0


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 11:57 PM~15711337
> *
> *


THANK'S FOR THE NEFF U :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 19 2009, 05:32 PM~15718396
> *damn i missed alot in 2 days :0
> *


lol! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 10:55 PM~15711312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 10:57 PM~15711337
> *
> *


T T T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 10:58 PM~15711349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DA WAS ON 2006


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 11:00 PM~15711369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 13 2008, 06:47 PM~11853718
> *B4
> <img src=\'http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj18/tremcheese1/beans2007vegassupershowpics091.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> AFTER
> ...


LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2007 N 2008...................... SUP MR LAC


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 13 2008, 07:05 PM~11853936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LAS VEGAS SHOW 2008


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:20 PM~12462961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:21 PM~12462964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:21 PM~12462972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:34 PM~12463080
> *A SMALL DONATION FROM ME... THE OG AIRCRAFT CONNECT...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:35 PM~12463083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

>


:thumbsup:
[/quote]
VEGAS SHOW 2009


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

>


THANKS
[/quote]


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

What up Jorge ??


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 19 2009, 09:22 PM~15722199
> *What up Jorge ??
> *


AQUI NOMAS HEY HOMIE I WAS LOOKING FOR U N SD
HEY CARNAL SU CARRO ESTA BONITO!!!! ASI MANTENGALO 
Y TAMBIEN MANTENGA SU BUENA ACTITUD,
I SEE U N NEW YEARS


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 19 2009, 09:22 PM~15722199
> *What up Jorge ??
> *


AQUI NOMAS HEY HOMIE I WAS LOOKING FOR U N SD
HEY CARNAL SU CARRO ESTA BONITO!!!! ASI MANTENGALO 
Y TAMBIEN MANTENGA SU BUENA ACTITUD,
I SEE U N NEW YEARS


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2009, 12:58 AM~15711347
> *:biggrin: DAAAMMMM THX BIG HOMIE NEED ANY TIPS OR HELP LET ME KNOW!
> *


X2 GT
I pmed you my number bro


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj18/tr...showpics091.jpg[/img]








[/size][/color]
[/quote
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 19 2009, 12:04 AM~15711414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HANDS DOWN SOME BADD ASS LE-CABS OUT RIGHT NOW
HOPE MINE WILL BE JUS AS CLASSY!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 10:33 AM~15726387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KILLEN EM


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MR.CADILLAC, PAPER CHASER

WHAT UP BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Nov 20 2009, 10:42 AM~15726477
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MR.CADILLAC, PAPER CHASER
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Nov 19 2009, 01:27 PM~15716015
> *I was wondering why you were going back, hes a good painter fo sho
> *


  IM HERE IN UTAH DROVE IN EARLY MORNING WILL BE READY SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 20 2009, 12:35 AM~15723699
> *X2 GT
> I pmed you my number bro
> *


THANKS G TIMER


----------



## LOUMARPMP1 (Aug 4, 2008)

> :thumbsup:


VEGAS SHOW 2009
[/quote]


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 20 2009, 02:10 PM~15728042
> * IM HERE IN UTAH DROVE IN EARLY MORNING WILL BE READY SOON
> *


Damn your out there already post some pics


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

>











[/quote]

[/quote]

Nice, but have been looking for pics of your ride locked up all the way around and layed. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 11:33 AM~15726387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM FEELING THOSE BACK LIGHTS GOERGE NICE I SAW IT IN DIEGO MY FAVORITE ONE THEIR


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 20 2009, 12:10 PM~15728042
> * IM HERE IN UTAH DROVE IN EARLY MORNING WILL BE READY SOON
> *


WAS UP HOMIE YOU KNOW WHAT PARTS I NEED AT LEAST GET THE PANEL ILL GIVE U THE CASH WHEN U GET BACK


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 20 2009, 03:58 PM~15729062
> *WAS UP HOMIE YOU KNOW WHAT PARTS I NEED AT LEAST GET THE PANEL ILL GIVE U THE CASH WHEN U GET BACK
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 09:33 AM~15726387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR DA PIC N FOR TAKING UR TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 19 2009, 09:05 PM~15721136
> *T T T
> *


QUE PASA GEORGE COMO ESTAS , COMO TE FUE EN SAN DIEGO :dunno: :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 20 2009, 05:54 PM~15730653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 19 2009, 12:58 AM~15711349
> *<img src=\'http://i15.tinypic.com/2aep6ac.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


GOT TO LOVE IT.. NICE PIC NEPHEW THANKS SHEEN :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 20 2009, 06:07 PM~15731321
> *QUE PASA GEORGE COMO ESTAS , COMO TE FUE EN SAN DIEGO :dunno:  :wave:
> *


WE DID GOOD!! WE TOOK 5 OUT OF 7 CARS 4 CARS FROM ''LA''
N 3 CARS FROM ''SAN DIEGO'' 
I TOOK 1st n 80s FULL CUSTOME 
MY BROTHER DAVE TOOK 1 N 90s FULL CUSTOME
MY BROTHER ROGER TOOK 2nd N 90s MILD CUSTOME 
MY BROTHER ROBERT TOOK 1st N 60s FULL CUSTOME
MY BROTHER MIKE TOOK 3rd N 70s MILD CUSTOME
THANKS FOR ASKING HEY GIVE A CALL HOMIE


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 10:33 AM~15726387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass LE CAB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 20 2009, 09:12 PM~15732565
> *bad ass LE CAB!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 20 2009, 05:54 PM~15730653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 20 2009, 01:53 PM~15729009
> *IM FEELING THOSE BACK LIGHTS GOERGE NICE I SAW IT IN DIEGO MY FAVORITE ONE THEIR
> *


THANKS BRO I REALLY APPRECIATE UR COMMENTS.......


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 12:07 AM~15735114
> *THANKS BRO I REALLY APPRECIATE UR COMMENTS.......
> *


*Y!![/COLOR][/COLOR]* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 20 2009, 02:18 PM~15728756
> *Damn your out there already post some pics
> *


IM OUT HERE HOMIE PULLED OUT THE DEAL NICE LAK NO PICS  KEEPIN MY 75 RAG FOR NOW WILL BE OUT HERE A WEEK ON A MINI VACATION WILL GET AT YOU LATER


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 20 2009, 11:09 PM~15735139
> *Y!![/COLOR][/color] :biggrin:
> *


HEY WAS UP HOMIE NA, U MY BIG HOMIE FOR NOW ON SEE U ON SUNDAY
BIG HOMIE..............


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 12:16 AM~15735206
> *HEY WAS UP HOMIE NA, U MY BIG HOMIE FOR NOW ON SEE U ON SUNDAY
> BIG HOMIE..............
> *


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 20 2009, 11:20 PM~15735238
> *
> *


''Y'' U KNOW YYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YA ME LOS CORRIO A TODOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 01:24 AM~15735271
> *''Y'' U KNOW YYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YA ME LOS CORRIO A TODOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


HE DID'NT RUN ANYBODY OFF... HOMIE<span style=\'color:red\'> I TOLD MY HOMIES TO LAY OFF THE SUBJECT THATS WHY NOBODY CONTINUED TO POST ANY MORE COMMENTS ON YOUR CARS BUILD... YOU GOT A NICE CAR AND THE REST IS WHAT IT IS AND KNOW WHAT IT IS  </span>


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 20 2009, 10:33 AM~15726388
> *HANDS DOWN SOME BADD ASS LE-CABS OUT RIGHT NOW
> HOPE MINE WILL BE JUS AS CLASSY!!
> *


Me too!!! :0 




























:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 21 2009, 04:08 AM~15736086
> *Me too!!!  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 21 2009, 03:09 AM~15736088
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 21 2009, 12:10 AM~15735152
> *IM OUT HERE HOMIE PULLED OUT THE DEAL NICE LAK NO PICS   KEEPIN MY 75 RAG FOR NOW WILL BE OUT HERE A WEEK ON A MINI VACATION WILL GET AT YOU  LATER
> *


SORRY THIS WAS NOT THE CAR FOR YOU AND WE COULDNT GET THE DEAL DONE, GOOD LUCK WITH WHATEVER YOU END UP DOING, AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK BIG DADDY


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 21 2009, 01:07 AM~15735967
> *HE DID'NT RUN ANYBODY OFF... HOMIE<span style=\'color:red\'> I TOLD MY HOMIES TO LAY OFF THE SUBJECT  THATS WHY NOBODY CONTINUED TO POST ANY MORE COMMENTS ON YOUR CARS BUILD... YOU GOT A NICE CAR  AND THE REST IS WHAT IT IS AND KNOW WHAT IT IS    </span>
> *


THATS KOOL PAGE U GOT IT LIKE THAT. i'M NOT THAT TYPE OF PERSON THAT
PUTS ANOTHER MANS GAME DOWN, JUST TO GET MY GAME STRONGER. LOOKS LIKE U DON'T LIKE ME BY THE WAY U MAKE THIS COMMENT. BUT ITS KOOL YOUR THE ONE THAT CAME UP TO ME IN SAN DIEGO AND SEEM THAT YOU WHERE KOOL N YOU ALSO SAID THAT I HAD A NICE CAR. LIKE YOU SAID YOU THAT 
I KNOW WHAT IT IS, YES I KNOW WHAT ITIS!
N U KNOW WHAT PAGE? THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY, N YEAH U R THE MAN!!!!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 21 2009, 07:15 AM~15736594
> *SORRY THIS WAS NOT THE CAR FOR YOU AND WE COULDNT GET THE DEAL DONE, GOOD LUCK WITH WHATEVER YOU END UP DOING, AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK BIG DADDY
> *


SUP HOMIE DA WAS KOOL TALKING TO U THE OTHER NITE!


----------



## THE HATER (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 02:58 PM~15738499
> *THATS KOOL PAGE U GOT IT LIKE THAT. i'M NOT THAT TYPE OF PERSON THAT
> PUTS ANOTHER MANS GAME DOWN, JUST TO GET MY GAME STRONGER. LOOKS LIKE U DON'T LIKE ME BY THE WAY U MAKE THIS COMMENT. BUT ITS KOOL YOUR THE ONE THAT CAME UP TO ME IN SAN DIEGO AND SEEM THAT YOU WHERE KOOL N YOU ALSO SAID THAT I HAD A NICE CAR. LIKE YOU SAID YOU THAT
> I KNOW WHAT IT IS, YES I KNOW WHAT ITIS!
> ...


YOUR CAR IS TIGHT AND YOU BUILT IT. ALL THESE OTHER DUDES ARE HATING :biggrin: BECAUSE IT TAKES THEM 10 PLUS YEARS TO BUILD A CAR :uh: AND THE OTHER HALF JUST GOES AND BUYS ONE DONE AND SHOW SOMEBODY ELSES HARD WORK. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. YOU DOING IT. THEY AINT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 02:58 PM~15738499
> *THATS KOOL PAGE U GOT IT LIKE THAT. i'M NOT THAT TYPE OF PERSON THAT
> PUTS ANOTHER MANS GAME DOWN, JUST TO GET MY GAME STRONGER. LOOKS LIKE U DON'T LIKE ME BY THE WAY U MAKE THIS COMMENT. BUT ITS KOOL YOUR THE ONE THAT CAME UP TO ME IN SAN DIEGO AND SEEM THAT YOU WHERE KOOL N YOU ALSO SAID THAT I HAD A NICE CAR. LIKE YOU SAID YOU THAT
> I KNOW WHAT IT IS, YES I KNOW WHAT ITIS!
> ...


IM FAR FROM HATING THATS WHY I TOLD MY HOMIES TO LAY OF THE SUBJECT...I DIDNT AIR OUT NO BODYS DIRTY LAUNDRY HOMIE ALL I KNOW BRO THAT ITS A SMALL WORLD AND EVERYBODY KNOWS EVERYBODY


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE HATER_@Nov 21 2009, 06:09 PM~15739593
> *YOUR CAR IS TIGHT AND YOU BUILT IT. ALL THESE OTHER DUDES ARE HATING :biggrin: BECAUSE IT TAKES THEM 10 PLUS YEARS TO BUILD A CAR :uh:  AND THE OTHER HALF JUST GOES AND BUYS ONE DONE AND SHOW SOMEBODY ELSES HARD WORK. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. YOU DOING IT. THEY AINT
> *


BRO YOU DONT KNOW SHIT...I BUILD MY SHIT BUT WHEN YOU CAN BUY A RARE CAR LIKE MINE AND ITS NOT IN RUST BUCKET CONDITIONS ITS A PLUS SO WHEN YOU SEE MY CAR REDONE CHEERLEADER PLEASE DONT COMMENT NOSEY BASTARD.... CUZ IM SURE YOU DONT OWN NOTHING WORTH WHILE NOSEY CLOWN... YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY ABOUT ME CLOWN I BIN BUILDING CARS FOR YEARS FOO I JUST SELL THEM CUZ I DONT GIVE A FUCK


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HE DID'NT RUN ANYBODY OFF... HOMIE<span style=\'color:red\'><span style=\'color:red\'> I TOLD MY HOMIES TO LAY OFF THE SUBJECT</span>  THATS WHY NOBODY CONTINUED TO POST ANY MORE COMMENTS ON YOUR CARS BUILD... YOU GOT A NICE CAR  AND THE REST IS WHAT IT IS AND KNOW WHAT IT IS    </span></span>
[/b][/quote]
MAYBE YOU NEED TO READ THIS AGAIN CUZ THIS DONT SOUND LIKE HATING TO ME</span>


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 21 2009, 05:49 PM~15740234
> *
> *


WHATS UP MARTY HOW U DOIN...I HOPE U DOING OKAY BECAUSE IN THISS SIDE OF TOWN EVERTHING IS BEUTIFULL..............


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 07:21 PM~15740485
> *WHATS UP  MARTY HOW U DOIN...I HOPE U DOING OKAY BECAUSE IN THISS SIDE OF TOWN EVERTHING IS BEUTIFULL..............
> *



Hello George, your car is gorgeous, sorry I did not make it to Bird's show.

I will; see you on the first?

Nos vemos.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 21 2009, 06:28 PM~15740540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 07:49 PM~15740688
> *THANKS
> *


got to give prop's were its due :biggrin: TTT for fame uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 21 2009, 01:10 AM~15735152
> *IM OUT HERE HOMIE PULLED OUT THE DEAL NICE LAK NO PICS   KEEPIN MY 75 RAG FOR NOW WILL BE OUT HERE A WEEK ON A MINI VACATION WILL GET AT YOU  LATER
> *


ni pedo homie alrato se encuentra uno chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 21 2009, 08:15 AM~15736594
> *SORRY THIS WAS NOT THE CAR FOR YOU AND WE COULDNT GET THE DEAL DONE, GOOD LUCK WITH WHATEVER YOU END UP DOING, AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK BIG DADDY
> *


NO PROBLEM THANKS 4 LETTIN ME SEE IT AND IM HERE IN UTAH HAVING A GOOD TIME ON A MINI VACATION BOUGHT ME A 64 S/S TODAY I DONT FEEL THAT BAD MY RAG WILL BE OUT HERE WITH MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS FOR NOW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 21 2009, 08:09 PM~15740847
> *ni pedo homie alrato se encuentra uno chingon  :thumbsup:
> *


YEZZ ZIRR


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I'm gonna jump back into bed with my girl........... yawn...stretch......


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 21 2009, 09:10 PM~15740862
> *YEZZ ZIRR
> *


your 75 is staying in utah?


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 21 2009, 08:11 PM~15740875
> *Well I'm gonna jump back into bed with my girl...........  yawn...stretch......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 21 2009, 09:11 PM~15740875
> *Well I'm gonna jump back into bed with my girl...........  yawn...stretch......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 21 2009, 08:12 PM~15740882
> *your 75 is staying in utah?
> *


FOR NOW HOMIE I BOUGHT A 64 IMPALA OUT HERE TODAY SO IM TAKIN THAT BAK WHEN I LEAVE AND COMING BAK FOR THE RAG IF IT DONT SELL OUT HERE


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 21 2009, 08:14 PM~15740901
> *
> *



Pues que onda Page?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 21 2009, 09:14 PM~15740903
> *FOR NOW HOMIE I BOUGHT A 64 IMPALA OUT HERE TODAY SO IM TAKIN THAT BAK WHEN I LEAVE AND COMING BAK FOR THE RAG IF IT DONT SELL OUT HERE
> *


THATS COOL HOWS THAT FOUR WHAT YOU GOT UP YOUR SLEEVE HOMIE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 21 2009, 09:16 PM~15740914
> *Pues que onda Page?
> *


QUE ONDAS MARTY QUE DISE LA VIDA EN SAN DIEGO SE MIRA QUE BIEN...


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 21 2009, 08:18 PM~15740937
> *QUE ONDAS MARTY QUE DISE LA VIDA EN SAN DIEGO SE MIRA QUE BIEN...
> *



Pues aqui es el casa del sol, sin juvia..............worked on my 64 rag today, holidays are here, life is good.

I hope your's is too.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15740960
> *Pues aqui es el casa del sol, sin juvia..............worked on my 64 rag today, holidays are here, life is good.
> 
> I hope your's is too.
> *


AWSOME HOMIE THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 21 2009, 09:45 PM~15741127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 21 2009, 08:11 PM~15740875
> *Well I'm gonna jump back into bed with my girl...........  yawn...stretch......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:0 uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 22 2009, 02:28 AM~15742877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Got to love H&E but :nosad:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 21 2009, 07:05 PM~15740809
> *got to give prop's were its due :biggrin:  TTT for fame uffin:
> *


LIKE I SAID THANKS, I THINK DA MY WIFE PICK THE PERFEC NAME FOR IT,
''FAME'' I WANA LIVE FOR EVA!!! LOL


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 22 2009, 02:35 AM~15742908
> *Got to love H&E but :nosad:
> *


LOL... FOUND IT ON THE WEB


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

SUP WESTSIDE CC :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

1982 Le Cabriolet HESS & EISENHARDT GOT TO LOVE THESE CADDY'S :0 :0 :0 










:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 22 2009, 01:46 AM~15742948
> *LIKE I SAID THANKS, I THINK DA MY WIFE PICK THE PERFEC NAME FOR IT,
> ''FAME'' I WANA LIVE FOR EVA!!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: la cantas vien !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 22 2009, 02:32 AM~15742897
> *:0  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


OG SHIT  :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 22 2009, 11:47 PM~15750635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUTS GOOD PAGE WERE IS THIS @ HOMIE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 23 2009, 02:32 PM~15755585
> *WUTS GOOD PAGE WERE IS THIS @ HOMIE
> *


THIS WAS LAST NIGHT AT HOME DEPOT...YOUR HOMIES WERE OUT THERE LAST NIGHT PORNO, EZ 64


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

LIVLACS SOLD HIS CAR AND THEY PUT IT ON SOME SWANGS!!! :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 01:37 PM~15755641
> *THIS WAS LAST NIGHT AT HOME DEPOT...YOUR HOMIES WERE OUT THERE LAST NIGHT PORNO, EZ 64
> *


GOTTA GET BACK SOON WILL TAKE MY RAG HOUSE OUT THAT WAY


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 23 2009, 02:42 PM~15755702
> *GOTTA GET BACK SOON WILL TAKE MY RAG HOUSE OUT THAT WAY
> *


THATS COOL HIT ME UP


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 23 2009, 04:39 PM~15755663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 23 2009, 02:39 PM~15755663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE ESCALADE SEATS IN THERE WTF


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15755663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15755663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nwo dat u say dat page....I think they are escalade seats.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 23 2009, 03:11 PM~15755977
> *Nwo dat u say dat page....I think they are escalade seats.
> *


THATS FUCKED UP TRUCK SEATS IN A LE CAB POOR CAR UGLY ASS WHEELS


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15755663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: THATS NOT LIV4LACS RIDE I SPOKE TO HIM AT THAT SHOW ,HE STILL GOT IT , SOME ONE ELSES CAR.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 03:16 PM~15756020
> *THATS FUCKED UP TRUCK SEATS IN A LE CAB POOR CAR UGLY ASS WHEELS... THESE WHEELS ARE A TEXAS THING I DONT THINK I HAVE A EVER SEEN RIMS LIKE THIS IN CALI
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 23 2009, 03:16 PM~15756024
> *:nono:  :nono:  THATS NOT LIV4LACS RIDE  I SPOKE TO HIM AT THAT SHOW ,HE STILL GOT IT , SOME ONE ELSES CAR.....
> *


MAYBE ITS ANOTHER CONVERSION LOOK AT THE BOOT HOW IT POKES UP WEIRD


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

LOOK AT THE 1/4 WINDOWS .......DOESN'T HAVE IT.... ITS A CHOP TOP........LE CAB OWNERS WILL NOTICE THAT REAL QUICK


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 02:19 PM~15756051
> *MAYBE ITS ANOTHER CONVERSION LOOK AT THE BOOT HOW IT POKES UP WEIRD
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 23 2009, 03:20 PM~15756058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had'nt even noticed i was stuck on those ugly wheels :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 02:22 PM~15756069
> *I had'nt even noticed i was stuck on those ugly wheels :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THERE REAL POPULAR HERE IN THE ...."H"


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 23 2009, 03:23 PM~15756083
> *THERE REAL POPULAR HERE IN THE ...."H"
> *


I KNOW I JUST DONT GET IT...ITS LIKE BEER TASTE YOU JUST GOT TO GET USED TO IT..
BUT THATS JUST NOT FOR ME


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 02:27 PM~15756105
> *I KNOW I JUST DONT GET IT...ITS LIKE BEER TASTE YOU JUST GOT TO GET USED TO IT..
> BUT THATS JUST NOT FOR ME
> *


 YEA I CAN'T SEE THE NICE,COOL,BADASS W/E IN THOSE WHEEL.... THEN AGAIN I AM FROM L.A


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15755663
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THATS NOT A LE CAB THATS A LE CHOP TOP LOOK AT IT CLOSE AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 23 2009, 02:16 PM~15756024
> *:nono:  :nono:  THATS NOT LIV4LACS RIDE  I SPOKE TO HIM AT THAT SHOW ,HE STILL GOT IT , SOME ONE ELSES CAR.....
> *


Yea dat ain't his car.....I just fuckin wit y'all...I would drive to his house and molly *** him upside the head if he did dat to his car.......but chop swangs or w/e this car is nice.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 22 2009, 11:17 PM~15750397
> *1982 Le Cabriolet  HESS & EISENHARDT GOT TO LOVE THESE CADDY'S  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


this is the nicest one by far....clean and simple (no disrespect) i love this one right here


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG PAGE, LA$WestSide$Ryder
:h5:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 04:00 PM~15757101
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG PAGE, LA$WestSide$Ryder
> :h5:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE......NICE PICS OF YOUR LE CAB...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> 1982 Le Cabriolet HESS & EISENHARDT GOT TO LOVE THESE CADDY'S :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> THATS NOT A LE CAB THATS A LE CHOP TOP
> [/quote
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 23 2009, 04:25 PM~15756672
> *this is the nicest one by far....clean and simple (no disrespect) i love this one right here
> *


THANKS HOMIE TOPO BUILT IT FOR MY HOMIE SHEEN AND NOW ITS MINE THANKS SHEEN :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 05:12 PM~15757259
> *THANKS HOMIE TOPO BUILT IT FOR MY HOMIE SHEEN  AND NOW ITS MINE THANKS SHEEN :biggrin:
> *


ORALE I KNEW IT LOOKED FAMILIAR :biggrin: I REMEMBER HIM DOING IT  REAL CLEAN BRO  HE WAS STILL DOING THE RED BIG BODY WHEN THIS WAS BEING BUILT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> > 1982 Le Cabriolet HESS & EISENHARDT GOT TO LOVE THESE CADDY'S :0 :0 :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 23 2009, 05:23 PM~15757391
> *ORALE I KNEW IT LOOKED FAMILIAR :biggrin:  I REMEMBER HIM DOING IT   REAL CLEAN BRO  HE WAS STILL DOING THE RED BIG BODY WHEN THIS WAS BEING BUILT
> *


THIS ONE THE BLUE BIG BODY TWO DOOR AND THE RED TWO DOOR BIG BODY HIT VEGAS THAT YEAR ALL RAGS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

MY FAV'S :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 05:26 PM~15757424
> *THIS ONE THE BLUE BIG BODY TWO DOOR AND THE RED TWO DOOR BIG BODY HIT VEGAS THAT YEAR ALL RAGS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SIMON I REMEMBER NICE PIC UP HOMIE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 04:12 PM~15757259
> *THANKS HOMIE TOPO BUILT IT FOR MY HOMIE SHEEN  AND NOW ITS MINE THANKS SHEEN :biggrin:
> *


i know homie, ive been watching


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 23 2009, 03:39 PM~15757557
> *MY FAV'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRO I LIKE UR SIGNATURE I LIKE THAT!!!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 01:18 PM~15754780
> *OG SHIT   :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

They look like the same seats my 01 deville has and its diffenetly not a LeCab and it has fleetwood trim down the hood and doors


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 23 2009, 06:51 PM~15758322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

X :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

its a 83 Fleetwood Coupe LaChop


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 23 2009, 05:40 PM~15758180
> *HEY BRO I LIKE UR SIGNATURE I LIKE THAT!!!!
> *


gracias.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 23 2009, 08:24 PM~15758722
> *gracias.... :biggrin:
> *


all bark no bite


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2009, 06:29 PM~15758766
> *all bark no bite
> *


 :0 you read español... :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2009, 07:21 PM~15758679
> *its a 83 Fleetwood Coupe LaChop
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT THATS FUCCIN UGLY le chop is that what they call the fake ones lol


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2009, 07:29 PM~15758766
> *all bark no bite
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2009, 07:21 PM~15758679
> *its a 83 Fleetwood Coupe LaChop
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same car Brian? That car must be from Texas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 23 2009, 08:52 PM~15760781
> *Is that the same car? That car must be from texas :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

:0 DAMN!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ...., LastMinuteCustoms, LKWD Local, 82gbody rider


:wave: LastMinuteCustoms


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 23 2009, 09:15 PM~15759373
> *:0  you read español...  :h5:
> *


poquito :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2009, 07:21 PM~15758679
> *its a 83 Fleetwood Coupe LaChop
> 
> 
> ...


it piss's me off to see a fleetwood chop.....why can't they cut coupes?i bet it had a sunroof too. :thumbsdown: p.s. the wheels are ugle too.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > [/quote
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> THAT SILVER AINT NO JOKE!!!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 24 2009, 03:26 AM~15764209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with a 64 top


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> poquito :cheesy:
> :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

if its a chop how can you tell if its a coupe or a fleet


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 24 2009, 02:06 PM~15767094
> *if its a chop how can you tell if its a coupe or a fleet
> *


i would assume most of them are coupes, 
just because why would you chop a fleet? 

rather chop a coupe, than 90 and fleet it out... than waste a fleetwood ?


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

WHATS UP JORGE TTT FOR FAME HOMIE BEST LECAB OUT PERIOD HOMIE.YOU DOING WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO BE HUMBLE & LET THE CAR SPEAK FOR ITSELF.YOU DID ALL THE WORK YOURSELF FRAME OFF,PATTERNS,& COMPLETE BUILD.STYLISTICS QUALITY IS WHAT WE BUILD & YOUR WINS AT THE SHOWS PROVE IT.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

AND NOBODY IS DISAGREEING GEORGE HAS A VERRY NICE CADDY ...YOU GUYS GOT IT TWISTED UP WE'RE DEFINITELY NOT HATING SOMEBODY NOT US POSTED SOMETHING ABOUT FAME NOT BEING A REAL LECAB. I DIDNT OUR CLUB MEMBERS DIDNT EITHER SO FOR YOU TO DISRESPECT OTHER LE CAB OWNERS BY SAYING HIS IS THE BEST LE CAB IS NOT COOL EVERYBODY TAKES PRIDE IN BUILDING THEIR CARS I WAS JUST FORTUNATE TO GET ONE DONE CUZ THEIR AINT NONE OUT THEIR SO I CAN BUILD AND IM SURE YOU KNOW THAT ... AND TRUST ME WE ALL WIN TROPHIES ...I PERSONALLY THINK FAME IS A DOPE CAR BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION IF YOU THINK HIS IS THE BEST THATS YOUR OPINION... 
SO LETS JUST CONTINUE POSTING PICS OF OUR CARS AND LETS ALL STOP THIS NON SENSE 
LOWRIDING IS FOR FUN WITH THE FAM ATLEAST FOR ME IT IS.. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 24 2009, 01:06 PM~15767094
> *if its a chop how can you tell if its a coupe or a fleet
> *


Trim


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 24 2009, 02:58 PM~15767559
> *i would assume most of them are coupes,
> just because why would you chop a fleet?
> 
> ...


they wasted a fleetwood


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 05:30 PM~15769519
> *they wasted a fleetwood
> *


  :tears:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Might see yall in mine on the 1st in LA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 24 2009, 06:24 PM~15770097
> *Might see yall in mine on the 1st in LA  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU BOUGHT THE GREEN ONE IN AZ?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 24 2009, 03:26 PM~15769493
> *Trim
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

T T T FOR THE REAL LeCab CADDIES!!!!! FUCK IT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 07:50 PM~15770949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 07:48 PM~15770935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 more pics of the eldorado?



















:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 24 2009, 08:59 PM~15771040
> *:0 more pics of the eldorado?
> :biggrin:
> *


heres your eldo :uh: 









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 08:04 PM~15771092
> *heres your eldo :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:05 PM~15771103
> *NICE
> *


garage built


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 08:06 PM~15771112
> *garage built
> *


THATS ONE OF MY FAV LE CABS


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

thats not an eldo,,,


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:07 PM~15771129
> *THATS ONE OF MY FAV LE CABS
> *


thanks  and im not even 75% finished :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 08:08 PM~15771141
> *thanks  and im not even 75% finished :biggrin:
> *


AS SOON AS IM DONE WITH MY RAG 64 IM TEARING MINE DOWN ...AND DOOING IT MY WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

all in all even le cabs are just chops, just that they are the original chops and done by the same dude all at once.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 08:17 PM~15771261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice where you been homie?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 24 2009, 09:20 PM~15771295
> *Nice where you been homie?
> *


being a new daddy :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2009, 10:10 PM~15762014
> *poquito :cheesy:
> *


*MENTIRAS...* :biggrin: ....... :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 24 2009, 09:33 PM~15771431
> *MENTIRAS...  :biggrin: ....... :wave:
> *


no mames


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 07:27 PM~15771362
> *being a new daddy :cheesy:
> *



*CONGRATS ON THE NEW BABY * :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 09:45 PM~15771567
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW BABY  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 07:46 PM~15771590
> *thanks homie :cheesy:
> *


*ENJOY EVERY BIT OF IT BRO IT'S A BEAUTIFUL THING !!!
NOTHIN LIKE THAT FEELING OF BEING A NEW FATHER :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 08:27 PM~15771362
> *being a new daddy :cheesy:
> *


BOY OR GIRL WHO< GONNA INHERIT THAT CADDY :cheesy: 
CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 09:49 PM~15771611
> *ENJOY EVERY BIT OF IT BRO IT'S A BEAUTIFUL THING !!!
> NOTHIN LIKE THAT FEELING OF BEING A NEW FATHER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:51 PM~15771624
> *
> BOY OR GIRL WHO< GONNA INHERIT THAT CADDY :cheesy:
> CONGRATS  HOMIE
> *


lil boy so now I have some one to leave my car to :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 08:52 PM~15771638
> *lil boy so now I have some one to leave my car to :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL MY SON GETS MINE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 24 2009, 07:08 PM~15770530
> *T T T FOR THE REAL LeCab CADDIES!!!!! FUCK IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 08:27 PM~15771362
> *being a new daddy :cheesy:
> *


Congrats Bro


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 04:06 PM~15769252
> *AND NOBODY IS DISAGREEING  GEORGE HAS A VERRY NICE CADDY ...YOU GUYS GOT IT TWISTED UP WE'RE DEFINITELY NOT HATING  SOMEBODY  NOT US POSTED SOMETHING ABOUT FAME NOT BEING A REAL LECAB. I DIDNT OUR CLUB MEMBERS DIDNT EITHER SO FOR YOU TO DISRESPECT OTHER LE CAB OWNERS BY SAYING HIS IS THE BEST LE CAB  IS NOT COOL EVERYBODY TAKES PRIDE IN BUILDING THEIR CARS I WAS JUST FORTUNATE TO GET ONE DONE CUZ THEIR AINT NONE OUT THEIR SO I CAN BUILD AND IM SURE YOU KNOW THAT ... AND TRUST ME WE ALL WIN TROPHIES ...I PERSONALLY THINK FAME IS A DOPE CAR  BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION IF YOU THINK HIS IS THE BEST THATS YOUR OPINION...
> SO LETS JUST CONTINUE POSTING PICS OF OUR CARS AND  LETS ALL STOP THIS NON SENSE
> LOWRIDING IS FOR FUN WITH THE FAM ATLEAST FOR ME IT IS.. :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *



Very well put :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BIG PAGE, PAPER CHASER, QCC, LowSanJo_Nate, FREAKY TALES, MR.CADILLAC, 915imperials, sloNez

WHAT UP FAM


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 07:29 PM~15772110
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BIG PAGE, PAPER CHASER, QCC, LowSanJo_Nate, FREAKY TALES, MR.CADILLAC, 915imperials, sloNez
> 
> ...


Tryin to join the club


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 07:27 PM~15771362
> *being a new daddy :cheesy:
> *



CONGRATS ON THE NEW BABY :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 24 2009, 09:04 PM~15772660
> *Tryin to join the club
> 
> 
> ...




Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 06:27 PM~15771362
> *being a new daddy :cheesy:
> *


  Congrats!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 24 2009, 10:04 PM~15772660
> *Tryin to join the club
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats dope what colors you going with :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 07:27 PM~15771362
> *being a new daddy :cheesy:
> *


i got to say i saw a pic of the little one and he gets the good looks from the mommy........lol!....... :biggrin: j/k ,congratz


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Nov 24 2009, 06:20 PM~15771289
> *all in all even le cabs are just chops, just that they are the original chops and done by the same dude all at once.
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

QUOTE(GASHOPJUNKIE @ Nov 24 2009, 06:20 PM) 
all in all even le cabs are just chops, <span style=\'color:green\'>just that they are the original chops and done by the same dude all at once.

and thats were the moneys at  

</span>

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

the way i look at it , they were order , done how ever you want to say it, by cadillac yes they were done at another place verses the plant but they were still order by cadillac..... my 2 cents ...... :biggrin: 
but i am not knocking the people that convert them , if there done right i will give them prop's.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

x100000000000000000000000000000


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

*X2000000000000000000000000000000 *:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

I LOVE THIS TOPIC............ :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

I LOVE THIS TOPIC............ </span>:thumbsup:
[/b][/quote]
ME TOO TTT FOR THE REAL LE CABS</span>


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
ME TO!! I LOVE IT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 05:26 PM~15770112
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOU BOUGHT THE GREEN ONE IN AZ?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 24 2009, 11:52 PM~15774113
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
ME TO!! I LOVE IT
[/quote
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 24 2009, 10:39 PM~15773960
> *I LOVE THIS TOPIC............ </span>:thumbsup:
> *



*GREAT TOPIC & MUCH RESPECT TO THOSE IN 
HERE THAT KEEP IT REAL & DON'T FAKE THE FUNK !!!*


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*JUST MY 2 PENNIES =

ON A SIDE NOTE A REAL LECAB WAS A COUPE THAT
WAS SENT OUT BY CADILLAC TO BE MADE INTO A 
CONVERTABLE BY A SEPERATE ENTITY OR COMPANY .
THE FACT THAT CADILLAC SENT IT OUT IS WHAT 
MAKES IT REAL & A VERY RARE CAR WHICH IS SOME 
WHAT HARD TO FIND TODAY .


& A CONVERSION MADE IN A LOCAL SHOP , BACK YARD ,
OR EVEN GARAGE IS A CONVERSION NO MATTER HOW 
YOU PUT IT , THE CAR WILL NEVER BE A REAL LECAB !!!
& ANY 1 WHO OWNS A CONVERSION SHOULD BE PROUD 
OF WHAT THEY HAVE & CONSIDERING WHAT IT IS THEY 
SHOULD SIMPLY KEEP IT REAL !!!


THERE ARE A LOT OF NICE CONVERSIONS OUT THERE 
& I COMMEND THE OWNERS WHO OWN THEM & HAD 
THE BALLS TO CUT THE CAR UP & CONVERT IT .


ASWELL AS THERE ARE A LOT OF BEAUTIFUL 
REAL LECABS OUT THERE THAT ARE DONE UP .*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WE LOVE THEM SO MUCH WE HAVE THREE :0 
<img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/IMG_6493.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/DSC06549.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/DSC06775.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THE WESTSIDE LE CAB FEST


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 10:52 PM~15774122
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 10:56 PM~15774176
> *GREAT TOPIC & MUCH RESPECT TO THOSE IN
> HERE THAT KEEP IT REAL & DON'T FAKE THE FUNK !!!
> JUST MY 2 PENNIES =
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 11:56 PM~15774176
> *GREAT TOPIC & MUCH RESPECT TO THOSE IN
> HERE THAT KEEP IT REAL & DON'T FAKE THE FUNK !!!
> JUST MY 2 PENNIES =
> ...


VERY WELL PUT MR PAPER CHASER


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder+Nov 24 2009, 10:59 PM~15774207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> WE LOVE THEM SO MUCH WE HAVE THREE :0
> <img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/IMG_6493.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/DSC06549.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/DSC06775.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 10:56 PM~15774176
> *GREAT TOPIC & MUCH RESPECT TO THOSE IN
> HERE THAT KEEP IT REAL & DON'T FAKE THE FUNK !!!
> JUST MY 2 PENNIES =
> ...


I sponsor this add! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lac-of-Respect, BIG PAGE, PAPER CHASER, arabretard, CARLITOS WAY, teresa, GrumpysBird, BAYTOWNSLC, LA$WestSide$Ryder

:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BIG PAGE, PAPER CHASER, LA, Lac-of-Respect, arabretard, CARLITOS WAY, teresa, GrumpysBird, BAYTOWNSLC

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: WHATS UP WHAT IT DOO DOOO


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 24 2009, 11:03 PM~15774249
> *I sponsor this add!  :biggrin:
> *


*THANK YOU !!!
& BY THE WAY YOUR BIG BODY CADILLAC CONVERSION
IS 1 BAD MOTHER FUCKER !!!* :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 10:58 PM~15774193
> *WE HAVE ANOTHER OG 1981 LE CABRIOLET COMMING OUT SOON *


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
BUENAS NOCHES A TODOS N KEEP THIS TOPIC ''TO THE TOP''


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 11:06 PM~15774280
> *THANK YOU !!!
> & BY THE WAY YOUR BIG BODY CADILLAC  CONVERSION
> IS 1 BAD MOTHER FUCKER  !!! :biggrin:
> *


So is yours! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*AND WE HAVE ANOTHER OG 1981 LE CABRIOLET COMMING OUT SOON*</span>  
[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 AYE FOOO!!! THATS TOP SECRET</span>


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 24 2009, 11:11 PM~15774357
> *So is yours!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


*YES IT IS & I AM DAMN PROUD OF IT !!!* :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:12 PM~15774362
> *
> <span style=\'color:red\'>:0  :0  :0 AYE FOOO!!! THATS TOP SECRET</span>
> *


 :biggrin: NOT NO MORE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 25 2009, 12:12 AM~15774368
> *YES IT IS & I AM DAMN PROUD OF IT !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 11:12 PM~15774368
> *YES IT IS & I AM DAMN PROUD OF IT !!! :biggrin:
> *


Im gone to build another one... SOON!!!























REAL SOON!!! Bahahahahahahaaa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:12 PM~15774362
> *FUCK IT LET IT BE KNOWN.......*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 11:12 PM~15774368
> *YES IT IS & I AM DAMN PROUD OF IT !!! :biggrin:
> *


When you going to bust that shit out?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 12:15 AM~15774404
> *Im gone to build another one... SOON!!!
> REAL SOON!!! Bahahahahahahaaa!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO 




















BWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:15 PM~15774397
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*JUST KEEPIN IT REAL BROTHER , NO FAKING THE FUNK 
OVER HERE . I AM 1 PROUD OWNER OF A CONVERTED 
2 DOOR BIG BODY BUILT BY THE MAN TOPO HIMSELF .* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 25 2009, 12:17 AM~15774426
> *JUST KEEPIN IT REAL BROTHER , NO FAKING THE FUNK
> OVER HERE . I AM 1 PROUD OWNER OF A CONVERTED
> 2 DOOR BIG BODY BUILT BY THE MAN TOPO HIMSELF . :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE YOU KNOW WHATS UP LOL


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Nov 24 2009, 11:15 PM~15774404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOON BROTHER REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:17 PM~15774424
> *ME TOO
> BWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 11:17 PM~15774426
> *JUST KEEPIN IT REAL BROTHER , NO FAKING THE FUNK
> OVER HERE . I AM 1 PROUD OWNER OF A CONVERTED
> 2 DOOR BIG BODY BUILT BY THE MAN TOPO HIMSELF . :biggrin:
> *


Yes SiiiR!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 12:20 AM~15774451
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOT TO LOVE TOPO MAFIA CUSTOMS


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:21 PM~15774462
> *GOT TO LOVE <span style=\'color:blue\'>TOPO MAFIA CUSTOMS</span>
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG PAGE took one of the baddest LeCabs from the East to the West! So I had to get one from the West and bring it to the East! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 25 2009, 12:23 AM~15774479
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


MAFIA CUSTOMS


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:25 PM~15774495
> *MAFIA CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 12:23 AM~15774481
> *BIG PAGE took one of the baddest LeCabs from the East to the West! So I had to get one from the West and bring it to the East!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK IT HOMIE WE DOO WHAT WE GOT TO DOO FOR THEM REAL ONES


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 12:31 AM~15774563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

I KNOW THIS IS THE LECAB FEST , BUT I THOUGHT
I WOULD POST UP A PIC OF MY CADILLAC JUST TO 
SHOW HOW A PROUD OWNER OF A CONVERSION 
KEEPS IT REAL :biggrin: 


MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY CONVERSION GETTING BLOCKED OFF
& READY FOR PAINT .


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 25 2009, 12:42 AM~15774682
> *I KNOW THIS IS THE LECAB FEST , BUT I THOUGHT
> I WOULD POST UP A PIC OF MY CADILLAC JUST TO
> SHOW HOW A PROUD OWNER OF A CONVERSION
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

TOPIC OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-VxAW24rOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-VxAW24rOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 11:56 PM~15774176
> *GREAT TOPIC & MUCH RESPECT TO THOSE IN
> HERE THAT KEEP IT REAL & DON'T FAKE THE FUNK !!!
> JUST MY 2 PENNIES =
> ...


Well said


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 25 2009, 12:09 AM~15774329
> *WE HAVE ANOTHER OG 1981 LE CABRIOLET COMMING OUT SOON
> *


 :0 pics or it didnt happen :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 25 2009, 12:00 AM~15774857
> *:0  pics or it didnt happen  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 12:50 AM~15774769
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-VxAW24rOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-VxAW24rOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


this yours looks clean? 68k miles?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 25 2009, 12:05 AM~15774892
> *this yours looks clean?
> *


Just something I found on youtube!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 01:01 AM~15774859
> *:biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BIG PAGE,
WE LOVE THEM SO MUCH WE HAVE THREE :0 
<img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/IMG_6493.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/DSC06549.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/DSC06775.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THE WESTSIDE LE CAB FEST


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

maybe ill pick one of these up after i finish my fleetwood :biggrin:








if i can find one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 25 2009, 02:15 AM~15775420
> *maybe ill pick one of these up after i finish my fleetwood :biggrin:
> if i can find one
> *


DONT COUNT ON IT OR IT DEPENDS ON THE YEAR 80-82 VERY DIFICULT GOOD LUCK


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 02:17 AM~15775425
> *DONT COUNT ON IT OR  IT DEPENDS ON THE YEAR 80-82 VERY DIFICULT GOOD LUCK
> *


yea i could be searchin for years!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 08:11 PM~15772760
> *Thats dope what colors you going with :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Green on green


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 25 2009, 02:39 AM~15775493
> *Green on green
> 
> 
> ...


DAAMMMM :0 :0 :0 THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 12:43 AM~15775506
> *DAAMMMM :0  :0  :0 THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> Green on green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 11:42 PM~15774682
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 25 2009, 12:00 AM~15774857
> *:0  pics or it didnt happen  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 08:53 PM~15771658
> *THATS COOL MY SON GETS MINE :biggrin:
> *


supp dad :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 25 2009, 10:18 AM~15776825
> *supp dad  :biggrin:
> *


SON BRING UNDER TAKER HOME DADDY WANTS TO USE IT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 10:20 AM~15776845
> *SON BRING UNDER TAKER HOME DADDY WANTS TO USE IT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

paper chaser i cant wait to see it finished 
:0


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 08:25 PM~15759520
> *OH SHIT THATS FUCCIN UGLY le chop is that what they call the fake ones lol
> *




try building one!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 25 2009, 10:27 AM~15776915
> *try building one!
> *


I AM BUT NO LE CHOPS FOR ME. ONLY REAL SHIT FOR ME PLAYER OH AND ITS FRAME OFF MOLDED AND PATTERNED FRAME :0 :0 :0 :0 








































:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 10:38 AM~15777046
> *I AM BUT NO LE CHOPS FOR ME. ONLY REAL SHIT FOR ME PLAYER OH AND ITS FRAME OFF MOLDED AND PATTERNED FRAME  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANYBODY KNOWS ANYBODY SELLING ONE?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 25 2009, 12:56 PM~15779058
> *ANYBODY KNOWS ANYBODY SELLING ONE?
> *


I DID KNOW SOMEONE SELLING ONE??? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.rollin84z.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=35


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 24 2009, 11:31 PM~15774563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS LOVELY !! * :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 25 2009, 01:27 PM~15779324
> *http://www.rollin84z.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=35
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 24 2009, 11:09 PM~15774329
> *WE HAVE ANOTHER OG 1981 LE CABRIOLET COMMING OUT SOON
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 10:38 AM~15777046
> *I AM BUT NO LE CHOPS FOR ME. ONLY REAL SHIT FOR ME PLAYER OH AND ITS FRAME OFF MOLDED AND PATTERNED FRAME  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WOW looks good! your talented! you did the paint patterns and the upholstery, not many people can do all that by themselves. much props! :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

CD BLAZIN YOUR DOING A BEUTIFULL JOB ON YOUR CAR HOMIE VERY WELL BUILT & THE QUALITY IS BETTER THAN A H&E LECABRIOLET.LECABS ARE NICE CARS BUT HAD A FEW FLAWS YOUR METAL WORK IS VERY DETAILED.PEOPLE LIKE MR. IMPALA & OTHERS THAT KNOW LECABS WILL AGREE WITH ME & LIKE HE SAID BEFORE THIS CARS ARE ONLY WORTH MONEY TO US LOWRIDERS COLLECTORS DONT EVEN CONSIDER THIS CARS CONVERTIBLES DUE TO THE FACT THAT ALL WERE CONVERSIONS.NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY BAD ASS CARS.EVEN SOME PEOPLE ARE CONVERSIONS JUMPING FROM ONE CLUB TO ANOTHER BUT ITS COOL WE ALL DO WHAT MAKES US HAPPY.I DONT HATE JUST SPEAK THE TRUTH ONE CLUB ONLY FOR ME BLACK & GOLD FOE LIFE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Nov 25 2009, 05:33 PM~15781088
> *CD BLAZIN YOUR DOING A BEUTIFULL JOB ON YOUR CAR HOMIE VERY WELL BUILT & THE QUALITY IS BETTER THAN A H&E LECABRIOLET.LECABS ARE NICE CARS BUT HAD A FEW FLAWS YOUR METAL WORK IS VERY DETAILED.PEOPLE LIKE MR. IMPALA & OTHERS THAT KNOW LECABS WILL AGREE WITH ME & LIKE HE SAID BEFORE THIS CARS ARE ONLY WORTH MONEY TO US LOWRIDERS COLLECTORS DONT EVEN CONSIDER THIS CARS CONVERTIBLES DUE TO THE FACT THAT ALL WERE CONVERSIONS.NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY BAD ASS CARS.EVEN SOME PEOPLE ARE CONVERSIONS JUMPING FROM ONE CLUB TO ANOTHER BUT ITS COOL WE ALL DO WHAT MAKES US HAPPY.I DONT HATE JUST SPEAK THE TRUTH ONE CLUB ONLY FOR ME BLACK & GOLD FOE LIFE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Thanks man and i got BIG tricks for it this year!!!! i promise its got mods nobody has ever seen before!!!!!!! i got to come correct and bring some fresh ideas to the lowrider game!!! :biggrin: lecab owners keep doing your thing! nice cars!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> CD BLAZIN YOUR DOING A BEUTIFULL JOB ON YOUR CAR HOMIE VERY WELL BUILT & THE QUALITY IS BETTER THAN A H&E LECABRIOLET.LECABS ARE NICE CARS BUT HAD A FEW FLAWS YOUR METAL WORK IS VERY DETAILED.PEOPLE LIKE MR. IMPALA & OTHERS THAT KNOW LECABS WILL AGREE WITH ME & LIKE HE SAID BEFORE THIS CARS ARE ONLY WORTH MONEY TO US LOWRIDERS COLLECTORS DONT EVEN CONSIDER THIS CARS CONVERTIBLES DUE TO THE FACT THAT ALL WERE CONVERSIONS.NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY BAD ASS CARS.EVEN SOME PEOPLE ARE CONVERSIONS JUMPING FROM ONE CLUB TO ANOTHER BUT ITS COOL WE ALL DO WHAT MAKES US HAPPY.I DONT HATE JUST SPEAK THE TRUTH ONE CLUB ONLY FOR ME BLACK & GOLD FOE LIFE!!!! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THE WESTSIDE LE CAB FEST


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 25 2009, 05:23 PM~15780989
> *WOW looks good!   your talented! you did the paint patterns and the upholstery, not many people can do all that by themselves.  much props! :biggrin:
> *



MY WAY CUZ I GOT IT LIKE THAT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN WHY IS THERE SO MUCH NEAGATIVE STUFF IN HERE, LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IN HERE BUILDS NICE RIDES JUST KEEP BUILDING NO NEED TO PUT ANYONE DOWN IF YOU HAVE A REAL ONE OR IF YOU HAVE A FAKE ONE OR REAL ONE IF YOU BUILD IT OR BOUGHT IT WHATEVER ITS ALL LOWRIDING JUST RIDE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 25 2009, 12:56 PM~15779058
> *ANYBODY KNOWS ANYBODY SELLING ONE?
> *


I DO A REAL ONE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:30 PM~15782170
> *DAMN WHY IS THERE SO MUCH NEAGATIVE STUFF IN HERE, LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IN HERE BUILDS NICE RIDES JUST KEEP BUILDING NO NEED TO PUT ANYONE DOWN IF YOU HAVE A REAL ONE OR IF YOU HAVE A FAKE ONE OR REAL ONE IF YOU BUILD IT OR BOUGHT IT WHATEVER ITS ALL LOWRIDING JUST RIDE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 25 2009, 01:15 AM~15775420
> *maybe ill pick one of these up after i finish my fleetwood :biggrin:
> if i can find one
> *


YOU GOT THE RIGHT PEOPLE ON YOUR TEAM DOWN THAT WAY


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:31 PM~15782189
> *I DO A REAL ONE
> *


WHAT YEAR AND HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 06:33 PM~15782213
> *WHAT YEAR AND HOW MUCH :biggrin:
> *


ITS A 80S MODEL


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 06:37 PM~15782266
> *ITS A 80S MODEL
> *


BUT I'M HOLDING IT OUT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:37 PM~15782266
> *ITS A 80S MODEL
> *


IF YOUR SERIOUS PM SOME PICS IM INTERESTED...ITS NOT THE ONE OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY WAS GONNA BUY IS IT ?


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> > CD BLAZIN YOUR DOING A BEUTIFULL JOB ON YOUR CAR HOMIE VERY WELL BUILT & THE QUALITY IS BETTER THAN A H&E LECABRIOLET.LECABS ARE NICE CARS BUT HAD A FEW FLAWS YOUR METAL WORK IS VERY DETAILED.PEOPLE LIKE MR. IMPALA & OTHERS THAT KNOW LECABS WILL AGREE WITH ME & LIKE HE SAID BEFORE THIS CARS ARE ONLY WORTH MONEY TO US LOWRIDERS COLLECTORS DONT EVEN CONSIDER THIS CARS CONVERTIBLES DUE TO THE FACT THAT ALL WERE CONVERSIONS.NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY BAD ASS CARS.EVEN SOME PEOPLE ARE CONVERSIONS JUMPING FROM ONE CLUB TO ANOTHER BUT ITS COOL WE ALL DO WHAT MAKES US HAPPY.I DONT HATE JUST SPEAK THE TRUTH ONE CLUB ONLY FOR ME BLACK & GOLD FOE LIFE!!!! :
> > biggrin:
> > THATS ALL GREAT AND ALL ONCE AGAIN THATS YOUR OPINION THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS THEY ARE WORTH ALOT OF MONEY NO MATTER WHO BUYS IT ....FIND A 80-82 FOR CHEAP CUZ I WANT IT AND IM SURE YOU WONT FIND IT FOR CHEAP ../IF YOU REALLY WANT TO KNOW COLLECTORS BUY ANYTHING THATS RARE LIKE H&E LE CABS BECAUSE THEY WERE CONTRACTED THRU CADILLAC TO BUILD... THE COUPES ARENT THE ONLY ONES TO GET CUT EITHER ITS ALSO THE BARIATZ & H&E ALSO BUILT AMBULANCES AND FLOWER CARS & HEARSES THAT WERE ALSO SOLD THRU CADILLAC.. AS FOR ME I LOVE LECABS AND OTHERS WHO CUT THEIR CARS AND CLAIM THEIR LE CABS DO TO AND FOR ME ITS <span style=\'color:blue\'>WESTSIDE C.C TILL THE MUTHAFUCCIN WHEELS FALL OFF.... </span>
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 25 2009, 07:42 PM~15782339
> *there is an 80 in boston thats rotted to shit and there is one at a garage in texas, the owner of the garage got the lecab for nothing because the customer couldnt pay for the brakes, my boy is picking it up for nothing!!!!!! :biggrin:  there have been alot of people that have found them for shit money!!!
> *


THATS ALL TYPE OF CARS PIMP THEIR WILL ALWAYS BE DIAMONDS IN THE RUFF ...GUESS WHAT PEOPLE WIN THE LOTTERY ALSO ... SOME PEOPL,E GET LUCKY I PICKED UP A 62 RAG IN GOOD CONDITIONS FOR CRUMBS BEFORE WHATS YOUR POINT


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 10:56 PM~15774176
> *GREAT TOPIC & MUCH RESPECT TO THOSE IN
> HERE THAT KEEP IT REAL & DON'T FAKE THE FUNK !!!
> JUST MY 2 PENNIES =
> ...


  I don't know about rare!! I know where there are 3 of them for sale  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 25 2009, 07:51 PM~15782445
> * I don't know about rare!! I know where there are 3 of them for sale   :biggrin:
> *


"SOUNDS GOOD"



WHERE AND WHAT YEARS ARE THEY I WANT THEM ALL IF THEY'RE 80'S AND UP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 06:39 PM~15782286
> *IF YOUR SERIOUS PM SOME PICS IM INTERESTED...ITS NOT THE ONE OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY WAS GONNA BUY IS IT ?
> *


COME ON MAN ITS A REAL ONE, MINE IS A CONVERTIBLE CADILLAC CONVERSION :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 25 2009, 06:51 PM~15782445
> * I don't know about rare!! I know where there are 3 of them for sale   :biggrin:
> *


80S MODELS ARE THE RARE ONES THOSE OTHERS ARE THE WRONG YEAR, MY WIFE SAID WHATS UP ON THAT GARBABGE THING YOU GETTING ME IN TROUBLE SEE YOU ON FRIDAY :twak: :twak:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:04 PM~15782627
> *80S MODELS  ARE THE RARE ONES THOSE OTHERS ARE THE WRONG YEAR, MY WIFE SAID WHATS UP ON THAT GARBABGE THING YOU GETTING ME IN TROUBLE SEE YOU ON FRIDAY :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 25 2009, 07:05 PM~15782643
> *
> *


WE HAVE A SHOP TOGETHER THATS MY BROTHER :cheesy:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:12 PM~15782719
> *WE HAVE A SHOP TOGETHER THATS MY BROTHER :cheesy:
> *


no , i mean 80 being rare not the others....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 25 2009, 07:13 PM~15782727
> *no , i mean 80 being rare not the others....
> *


WELL THE OTHERS ARE COOL YOU FIND THOSE ALL DAY THE 70S MODEL, BUT LIKE PAGE SAID THE 80S ARE HARD TO FIND PERIOD AND DONT COME CHEAP THATS WHY I WENT WITH A CONVERSION CAUSE I LIKE THE 80S STYLE


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:cheesy: ok i got you..... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 25 2009, 07:17 PM~15782778
> *:cheesy:  ok i got you..... :biggrin:
> *


BUT IF YOU GOT GARBAGE DISPOSAL HOW MUCH SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:21 PM~15782806
> *BUT IF YOU GOT GARBAGE DISPOSAL HOW MUCH SHIPPED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no i don't lol!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 06:52 PM~15782463
> *"SOUNDS GOOD"
> WHERE AND WHAT YEARS ARE THEY I WANT THEM ALL IF THEY'RE 80'S AND UP
> *


Me too! :biggrin: Ill even take sloppy seconds! :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 12:56 AM~15775343
> *BIG PAGE,
> WE LOVE THEM SO MUCH WE HAVE THREE :0
> <img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/IMG_6493.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 07:22 PM~15782826
> *Me too!  :biggrin: Ill even take sloppy seconds!  :roflmao:
> *


ONE IS 80 THE OTHER 3 OR 70S MODELS 1 PARIS 2 LECABS


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:26 PM~15782863
> *ONE IS 80 THE OTHER 3 OR 70S MODELS 1 PARIS 2 LECABS
> *


there all beautiful.......


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:26 PM~15782863
> *ONE IS 80 THE OTHER 3 OR 70S MODELS 1 PARIS 2 LECABS
> *


Ill even take one rotted! I want to do a conversion on something else and use the real LeCab stuff!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 07:28 PM~15782891
> *Ill even take one rotted! I want to do a conversion on something else and use the real LeCab stuff!
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER AND ILL CALL YOU REAL QUICK


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 08:01 PM~15782585
> *COME ON MAN ITS A REAL ONE, MINE IS A CONVERTIBLE CADILLAC  CONVERSION :cheesy:
> *


who did your conversion? it looks good!


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 12:56 AM~15775343
> *BIG PAGE,
> WE LOVE THEM SO MUCH WE HAVE THREE :0
> <img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/IMG_6493.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 25 2009, 07:43 PM~15783064
> *who did your conversion? it looks good!
> *


 THANKS BIG DADDY, MY BROTHER TJ :cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 08:46 PM~15783086
> *THANKS BIG DADDY, MY BROTHER TJ :cheesy:
> *


no doubt! you got any build pics? i like to see how other people tackle the same obsticles differently, especially the door glass and regs, thats the hardest part for shure!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 25 2009, 07:48 PM~15783109
> *no doubt! you got any build pics? i like to see how other people tackle the same obsticles differently, especially the door glass and regs, thats the hardest part for shure!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS TUFF GETTING THE FRONT WINDOWS TO STAY UP ROLL UP AND DOWN FREELY, I AM `UP DATING MY TOPIC NOW AND AM POSTING PICTURES UP CAUSE I AM REDOING THE CAR FOR NEXT SUMMER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR A LECAB BUT I GOT THIS 79 STILL FORSALE 2500 NEEDS A LITTLE WORK TO FLY A PLAQUE :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 08:52 PM~15783145
> *THAT IS TUFF GETTING THE FRONT WINDOWS TO STAY UP ROLL UP AND DOWN FREELY, I AM `UP DATING MY TOPIC NOW AND AM POSTING PICTURES UP CAUSE I AM REDOING THE CAR FOR NEXT SUMMER
> *


 cool cool! i ended up going a different route for my door and 1/4 glass. Ill look out for your build :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:04 PM~15782627
> *80S MODELS  ARE THE RARE ONES THOSE OTHERS ARE THE WRONG YEAR, MY WIFE SAID WHATS UP ON THAT GARBABGE THING YOU GETTING ME IN TROUBLE SEE YOU ON FRIDAY :twak:  :twak:
> *


Don't worry homie, I will never let anyone know the location of them Lecabs  And the garbage thing----------------------> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 25 2009, 11:27 PM~15784991
> *Don't worry homie, I will never let anyone know the location of them Lecabs  And the garbage thing----------------------> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


of course because they are rare like i said before cuz foreals im ready to buy all of um if they are 80's and up


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 07:54 PM~15783160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


On the real... They made those LeCab's too! :0 I got pics! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 11:40 PM~15785124
> *On the real... They made those LeCab's too!  :0 I got pics!  :biggrin:
> *


pics please.......


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 24 2009, 09:56 PM~15774176
> *GREAT TOPIC & MUCH RESPECT TO THOSE IN
> HERE THAT KEEP IT REAL & DON'T FAKE THE FUNK !!!
> JUST MY 2 PENNIES =
> ...


NOT ENOUGH THATS WHY WERE DOING CONVERSIONS. BUT EVEN THOUGH PEOPLE THINK MINE LOOKS REAL I WILL NEVER TRY TO PASS IT OFF AS BEING A LE CAB. BUT WHAT YOU SAID, YOU GOT IT RIGHT. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 25 2009, 11:46 PM~15785182
> *NOT ENOUGH THATS WHY WERE DOING CONVERSIONS. BUT EVEN THOUGH PEOPLE THINK MINE LOOKS REAL I WILL NEVER TRY TO PASS IT OFF AS BEING A LE CAB. BUT WHAT YOU GOT IT RIGHT.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats what im saying


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 25 2009, 10:41 PM~15785137
> *pics please.......
> *


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRRbpfd-o7Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRRbpfd-o7Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 26 2009, 12:05 AM~15785458
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRRbpfd-o7Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRRbpfd-o7Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 25 2009, 11:05 PM~15785458
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRRbpfd-o7Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRRbpfd-o7Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THIS ONE, :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

THIS IS A FUNNY TOPIC....... :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

What tops are they using on the le cab caddy looks like an eldorado top


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by george_@Nov 27 2009, 05:28 PM~15799846
> *What tops are they using on the le cab caddy looks like an eldorado top
> *


ITS DIFFRENT BUT CLOSE BIG DADDY I HAD A 80S CADDY COUPE DEVILLE VERT WITH A ELDARDO TOP DIFFENT BIG DADDY, YOU NEED A REAL ONE


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

I've seen some that are converted but nobody tells you what they used I want to convert my coup just need more info


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2009, 08:16 PM~15782763
> *WELL THE OTHERS ARE COOL YOU FIND THOSE ALL DAY THE 70S MODEL, BUT LIKE PAGE SAID THE 80S ARE HARD TO FIND PERIOD AND DONT COME CHEAP THATS WHY I WENT WITH A CONVERSION CAUSE I LIKE THE 80S STYLE
> *


 :dunno: :twak:


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

any info on what cnvertible top is used on a conversion


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by george_@Nov 27 2009, 06:52 PM~15800605
> *any info on what cnvertible top is used on a conversion
> *


80s LEBARON, FORD 70S LTD OR GALIXIE 500 BUT ALL NEED TO BE MODIFIED


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 27 2009, 06:44 PM~15800541
> *:dunno:  :twak:
> *


WHAT UP DADDY, I WAS JUST SAYING FROM MY POINT OF VIEW I WOULD RATHER HAVE A 80S CAUSE MY DAD HAD ONE GROWING UP,,AND I LIKE THAT STYLE BETTER FOR ME THE 70S LECAB HAS BEEN EASY TO FIND BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A 80S CONVERSION THAN A REAL 70S BUT THATS JUST ME


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 27 2009, 08:14 PM~15801389
> *WHAT UP DADDY, I WAS JUST SAYING FROM MY POINT OF VIEW I WOULD RATHER HAVE A 80S CAUSE MY DAD HAD ONE GROWING UP,,AND I LIKE THAT STYLE BETTER FOR ME THE 70S LECAB HAS BEEN EASY TO FIND BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A 80S CONVERSION THAN A REAL 70S BUT THATS JUST ME
> *


I Agree.................


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by george_@Nov 27 2009, 06:45 PM~15800007
> *I've seen some that are converted but nobody tells you what they used I want to convert my coup just need more info
> *


i used 2 lebaron tops and it was a mutha fucker!! try to stay away from a rack that has pot metal, it sucks to work with!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 27 2009, 05:03 PM~15799661
> *:tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 28 2009, 01:27 AM~15803559
> *:biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*When I bite into a York Peppermint Patty...
Its like letting the top down on a LeCab and letting the wind blow over your bald head!*

You can Quote me on that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:rofl: :roflmao: :h5: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks for the info ill try it after i take some meusurements ive done a few 61 62 63 and64 impalas thoseare easy but a caddy has a upper quertersection that i rather cut the right way insted of welding if u know what i mean . i just wish i knew some one local who has one to take good meuserments.caddy are not like a 60s eara car that u can covert with ease u need good info . that coach campany that made them are human just like us that car was never intended to be convertible dou to cost efectiveness so gm said the last gm convertble was 1975 they got cheap .but i know one thing we desiegn them then we build them. all the info i get is greatly aprecaetedthanks. thats why we are a rare breed lowriding if u cant find build it no fear the caddys are dime and dozen plenty of bodys out there if i screw up ill try it agian


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

I hear that someone in NC has the LeCab convertible tops,frames and glass.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by george_@Nov 28 2009, 02:25 AM~15803900
> *thanks for the info ill try it after i take some meusurements ive done a few 61 62 63 and64 impalas thoseare easy but a caddy has a upper quertersection that i rather cut the right way insted of welding if u know what i mean . i just wish i knew some one local who has one to take good meuserments.caddy are not like a 60s eara car that u can covert with ease u need good info . that coach campany that made them are human just like us that car was never intended to be convertible dou to cost efectiveness so gm said the last gm convertble was 1975 they got cheap .but i know one thing we desiegn them then we build them. all the info i get is greatly aprecaetedthanks. thats why we are a rare breed lowriding if u cant find build it no fear the caddys are dime and dozen plenty of bodys out there if i screw up ill try it agian
> *


please just use coupe bodys not the fleetwood broughams.


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL, I am impressed with all the LeCab and Paris experts.

But those who do not even own a lowrider to begin with, then come in here claiming they'd rather have this car or that car over this or that car. STFU

I guess the holiday's brings out the looky-loo's and window shoppers. Wanksters.

I'm Crenshaw Marty and I approve this post bitches............ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 28 2009, 12:38 PM~15805547
> *LOL, I am impressed with all the LeCab and Paris experts.
> 
> But those who do not even own a lowrider to begin with, then come in here claiming they'd rather have this car or that car over this or that car. STFU
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 28 2009, 11:38 AM~15805547
> *LOL, I am impressed with all the LeCab and Paris experts.
> 
> But those who do not even own a lowrider to begin with, then come in here claiming they'd rather have this car or that car over this or that car. STFU
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0 ^^


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 28 2009, 11:38 AM~15805547
> *LOL, I am impressed with all the LeCab and Paris experts.
> 
> But those who do not even own a lowrider to begin with, then come in here claiming they'd rather have this car or that car over this or that car. STFU
> ...


I FELT THIS WAS AT ME CAUSE I SAID I WOULD RATHER HAVE THIS, SO I WILL RESPOND, WHY IS IT HARD TO BELIEVE THAT SOMEONE WOULD RATHER HAVE A CONVERSON THAN A 70S MODEL, NOT HARD AT ALL , ITS FUNNY IN THIS TOPIC ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO ARE IN THIS TOPIC IS WORRIED WHAT THE NEXT GUYS GOT. YOU GUYS GOT LECABS AND PARIS CADDYS THATS COOL, BUT NO NEED TO PUT ANYONE DOWN, I RESPONDED TO WHAT WAS SAID TO ME ABOUT THE LECABS I AM FAR FROM A EXPERT BUT DO KNOW SOME THINGS AND DO KNOW WHERE SOME ARE. I DONT GET INTO THE WHOLE COMPUTER ARGUING AND NAME CALLING BACK AND FORTH CAUSE I'M ABOVE THAT AND IT GETS NOWHERE. I HAVE TREATED EVERYONES COMMENTS WITH RESPECT EVEN IF ITS SOMETHING I DONT AGREE WITH IT, ITS ALL ABOUT RESPECTING OTHER CLUBS AND PEOPLES VIEWS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Nov 28 2009, 09:32 AM~15804921
> *I hear that someone in NC has the LeCab convertible tops,frames and glass.
> *


HEY STRANGER :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 28 2009, 04:00 PM~15806658
> *HEY STRANGER :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: HEY BUDDY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 28 2009, 02:53 PM~15806623
> *I FELT THIS WAS AT ME CAUSE I SAID I WOULD RATHER HAVE THIS, SO I WILL RESPOND, WHY IS IT HARD TO BELIEVE THAT SOMEONE WOULD RATHER HAVE A CONVERSON THAN A 70S MODEL, NOT HARD AT ALL , ITS FUNNY IN THIS TOPIC ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO ARE IN THIS TOPIC IS WORRIED WHAT THE NEXT GUYS GOT. YOU GUYS GOT LECABS AND PARIS CADDYS THATS COOL, BUT NO NEED TO PUT ANYONE DOWN, I RESPONDED TO WHAT WAS SAID TO ME ABOUT THE LECABS I AM FAR FROM A EXPERT BUT DO KNOW SOME THINGS AND DO KNOW WHERE SOME ARE. I DONT GET INTO THE WHOLE COMPUTER ARGUING AND NAME CALLING BACK AND FORTH CAUSE I'M ABOVE THAT AND IT GETS NOWHERE. I HAVE TREATED EVERYONES COMMENTS WITH RESPECT EVEN IF ITS SOMETHING I DONT AGREE WITH IT, ITS ALL ABOUT RESPECTING OTHER CLUBS AND PEOPLES VIEWS
> *



I wasn't talking to you. 

But it's narcissistic that you felt I was and even more that you felt compelled to respond.

I clearly stated "But those who do not even own a lowrider to begin with, then come in here claiming they'd rather have this car or that car over this or that car. STFU"

I'm Crenshaw Marty, and I approve this message again bitches..........and NO I aint calling you a bitch Plague !

I do respect cubs. LOWRIDER clubs that is. For instance we have these fools that show up to the spot here with trucks and airbags, on 20's etc. I aint feeling it, I aint respecting it. That aint LOWRIDING.

But for the record, I aint respecting that shit in a respectful manner.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 28 2009, 04:14 PM~15806718
> *I wasn't talking to you.
> 
> But it's narcissistic that you felt I was and even more that you felt compelled to respond.
> ...


WHATS UP MARTY :biggrin: PLAQUE'S GOOD PEOPLE I VAUCHE FOR THAT HOMIE HE MEANS NO DISRESPECT TO NOBODY  I KNOW YOU WERENT DIRRECTING IT TO HIM, HE JUST FEELS SOME PEOPLE DONT RESPECT THE FACT THAT SOME PEOPLE CANT AFFORT A LECAB OR THEIR HARD TO FIND YOU FEEL ME  SO THEY BUILT THEIR OWN TO LOOK LIKE A LECAB :biggrin: ONE DAY I WILL HAVE ONE OF THIS BAD BOYS IN GODS WILL :biggrin: YOU GOT A CLEAN ONE MARTY AND ALL OG TOO  BIG "M" BABY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 28 2009, 03:14 PM~15806718
> *I wasn't talking to you.
> 
> But it's narcissistic that you felt I was and even more that you felt compelled to respond.
> ...


WELL I DO APOLOGIZE AND I WILL TAKE THE FOOT OUT MY MOUTH


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 28 2009, 03:28 PM~15806799
> *WHATS UP MARTY :biggrin:  PLAQUE'S GOOD PEOPLE I VAUCHE FOR THAT HOMIE HE MEANS NO DISRESPECT TO NOBODY  I KNOW YOU WERENT DIRRECTING IT TO HIM, HE JUST FEELS SOME PEOPLE DONT RESPECT THE FACT THAT SOME PEOPLE CANT AFFORT A LECAB OR THEIR HARD TO FIND YOU FEEL ME  SO THEY BUILT THEIR OWN TO LOOK LIKE A LECAB :biggrin:  ONE DAY I WILL HAVE ONE OF THIS BAD BOYS IN GODS WILL :biggrin:  YOU GOT A CLEAN ONE MARTY AND ALL OG TOO    BIG "M" BABY
> *


HEY BIG DADDY LETS GET IT KNOCKED OUT :cheesy:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 28 2009, 03:35 PM~15806831
> *WELL I DO APOLOGIZE AND I WILL TAKE THE FOOT OUT MY MOUTH
> *



No worries, I do it all the time........... eat my foot that is. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 28 2009, 04:36 PM~15806838
> *HEY BIG DADDY LETS GET IT KNOCKED OUT :cheesy:
> *


WHEN GOD BLESSES ME WITH ONE ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

]







































[/quote]

1983 90D COUPE DEVILLE 
ALL 90 EXTERIOR
COMES WITH DIGITAL DASH
42 INCH MOONROOF
14X7 DAYTONS AND 520S WITH CHINA KNOCKOFFS ALL 90S DOOR SWITCHES AND BROUGHAM INTERIOR LIGHTS
2500 OBO CASH
I HAVE BEEN BUILDING THIS FOR THE LAST 2 DAYS,GOING TO PAINT IT THIS UPCOMING WEEK IF ITS PAINTED ADD ANOTHER 500 I JUST HAVE TO PUT THE HEADER AND ROCKERS ON 
[/quote]


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lechop for sale on ebay!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1983-Custom...=item3ca79eb663




:uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 28 2009, 04:14 PM~15806718
> *I wasn't talking to you.
> 
> But it's narcissistic that you felt I was and even more that you felt compelled to respond.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 27 2009, 09:14 PM~15801389
> *WHAT UP DADDY, I WAS JUST SAYING FROM MY POINT OF VIEW I WOULD RATHER HAVE A 80S CAUSE MY DAD HAD ONE GROWING UP,,AND I LIKE THAT STYLE BETTER FOR ME THE 70S LECAB HAS BEEN EASY TO FIND BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A 80S CONVERSION THAN A REAL 70S BUT THATS JUST ME
> *


Whats up Plague I just had too post that for the love of the Le Cabriolet's.We are all entitled to our opinions it cool  . I love my 79, yes it was easier to find one but I dont have a problem saying its a 79, its still a Le Cabriolet.I feel if built right it can be as bad as any 80's.Would I prefer an 80's, of course who wouldnt. Would I cut up my 79 and put the top on an 80's hell no.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 28 2009, 06:13 PM~15807303
> *Whats up Plague I just had too post that for the love of the Le Cabriolet's.We are all entitled to our opinions it cool  . I love my 79, yes it was easier to find one but I dont have a problem saying its a 79, its still a Le Cabriolet.I feel if built right it can be as bad as any 80's.Would I prefer an 80's, of course who wouldnt. Would I cut up my 79 and put the top on an 80's hell no.
> *


I AGREE I LOVE ALL LE CABS AND PARIS'S :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
JUST KEEP IT REAL 


THIS WAS BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE LETTERS W.S.
AND THE WESTSIDE CAR CLUB FOUNDATION


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 28 2009, 06:17 PM~15807348
> *I AGREE I LOVE ALL LE CABS AND PARIS'S :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> JUST KEEP IT REAL
> *


Right, it is what it is 
I am sure who ever bought this 78 didnt fix it up to be a 78.I am sure they used the top and glass and put it on an 80's


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 28 2009, 06:21 PM~15807373
> *Right, it is what it is
> I am sure who ever bought this 78 didnt fix it up to be a 78.I am sure they used the top and glass and put it on an 80's
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF ANIMALS LET THIS HAPPEN TO SUCH BEAUTYS.... :angry:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 28 2009, 05:13 PM~15807303
> *Whats up Plague I just had too post that for the love of the Le Cabriolet's.We are all entitled to our opinions it cool  . I love my 79, yes it was easier to find one but I dont have a problem saying its a 79, its still a Le Cabriolet.I feel if built right it can be as bad as any 80's.Would I prefer an 80's, of course who wouldnt. Would I cut up my 79 and put the top on an 80's hell no.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 28 2009, 09:56 AM~15805335
> *please just use coupe bodys not the fleetwood broughams.
> *


x1,000


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 28 2009, 06:34 PM~15807454
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THATS FUCKED UP THEY SHOULD PUT THOSE PEOPLE IN JAIL...FOR NEGLECT :angry: :angry:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 28 2009, 05:34 PM~15807454
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


i'll buy that for a dollar :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 28 2009, 06:59 PM~15807597
> *i'll buy that  for a dollar  :biggrin:
> *


and i'll raise you one


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

shit illl even buy a 78 79 le cab ill just cut and change the querter panels change the doors and put the uero front end change the trunk .shit they sit on the same frame


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

FOUND THIS IN THE FOR SALE SECTION :biggrin: 



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=512197


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 28 2009, 02:55 AM~15803739
> *When I bite into a York Peppermint Patty...
> Its like letting the top down on a LeCab and letting the wind blow over your bald head!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Now i think im gonna wash mine up and roll out tonight.......


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 09:02 PM~15808494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now i think im gonna wash mine up and roll out tonight.......
> *


maybe ill bring out the fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 28 2009, 07:25 PM~15807394
> *WHAT KIND OF ANIMALS LET THIS HAPPEN TO SUCH BEAUTYS.... :angry:
> *


the same kind that let that 58 wagon next to it go to hell


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 28 2009, 10:04 PM~15808516
> *maybe ill bring out the fleetwood  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 09:05 PM~15808529
> *:0
> *


if only i had a place to rest my arms :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 28 2009, 06:51 PM~15807204
> *lechop for sale on ebay!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1983-Custom...=item3ca79eb663
> ...



mas puto it is a fleetwood coupe  

1G6A*B47*85D9156735


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 28 2009, 10:08 PM~15808551
> *if only i had a place to rest my arms  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
















 














:cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 09:08 PM~15808552
> *mas puto it is a fleetwood coupe
> 
> 1G6AB4785D9156735
> *


LOL i called it a lechop homie. wouldnt disrespect lecabs by calling THAT one 



scoop me up :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fresh out of mo city texas :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2009, 09:30 PM~15808768
> *fresh out of mo city texas  :0
> *


them boys know how to build em :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 28 2009, 05:13 PM~15807303
> *Whats up Plague I just had too post that for the love of the Le Cabriolet's.We are all entitled to our opinions it cool  . I love my 79, yes it was easier to find one but I dont have a problem saying its a 79, its still a Le Cabriolet.I feel if built right it can be as bad as any 80's.Would I prefer an 80's, of course who wouldnt. Would I cut up my 79 and put the top on an 80's hell no.
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Nov 28 2009, 07:11 PM~15808048
> *FOUND THIS IN THE FOR SALE SECTION    :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=512197
> *


I WILL BE HELPING IN THE BUILD OF THIS ONE FOR A FRIEND , WILL BE DOING A BUILD TOPIC


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ANDALE ANDALE ARIBA ARIBA AY AY AY YA AY


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 08:02 PM~15808494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now i think im gonna wash mine up and roll out tonight.......
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 08:08 PM~15808552
> *mas puto it is a fleetwood coupe
> 
> 1G6AB4785D9156735
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: QUE NO!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 30 2009, 03:50 AM~15819486
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 03:11 AM~15819816
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: What it do Mr. QCC


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 30 2009, 06:28 AM~15819853
> *:wave: What it do Mr. QCC
> *


:h5: :biggrin: Mr. lecab :0


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 04:46 AM~15819881
> *:h5:  :biggrin: Mr. lecab :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 04:11 AM~15819816
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 










































































..... :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 02:46 AM~15819881
> *:h5:  :biggrin: Mr. lecab :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Nov 30 2009, 09:17 PM~15827157
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 03:46 AM~15819881
> *:h5:  :biggrin: Mr. lecab :0
> *


 :0 Mr. "Phantom of the Opera" :angry: :x: Im Hating!!! 






























Can I just have the umbrella? :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 30 2009, 08:32 PM~15827385
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 30 2009, 08:30 PM~15827360
> *:uh:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2009, 09:05 AM~15831678
> *:h5:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:ugh: 










:biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:angry: :machinegun:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*2 OF MY FAVS......*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> *2 OF MY FAVS......*
> [/quote
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 1 2009, 11:03 AM~15831670
> *:0 Mr. "Phantom of the Opera"  :angry:  :x: Im Hating!!!
> Can I just have the umbrella?  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah...you can be the chauffeur anytime :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15841424
> *Yeah...you can be the chauffeur anytime :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats fine with me! Just Black the windows out so they want see your ass in the back and Ill ride with my driver window down and they will think that shit is mine!
:roflmao: 

Cant wait to see it with those 6's on it! :thumbsup: It going to look really good!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

T
T
M
T


FOR ALL THE REAL LE CAB & PARIS RAGS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 2 2009, 07:09 PM~15851593
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


WUTS GOOD PAGE


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

*HACiA ARRiBA PARA LOS Le CABRIOLETS COMPADRE!!!!!* *...................* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 2 2009, 08:17 PM~15851702
> *WUTS GOOD PAGE
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT IT DOOO


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Dec 2 2009, 08:22 PM~15851758
> *HACiA ARRiBA PARA LOS Le CABRIOLETS COMPADRE!!!!! ................... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 2 2009, 10:06 PM~15853455
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 3 2009, 12:16 AM~15854694
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2009, 01:25 AM~15854841
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What good everybody?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 2 2009, 11:25 PM~15854841
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 3 2009, 12:36 AM~15854954
> *What good everybody?
> *


drop top weather :biggrin: snow on friday in H-town :0 its coo' ill roll with the top down windows up and heat on blast :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 2 2009, 11:46 PM~15855065
> *drop top weather :biggrin:  snow on friday in H-town :0 its coo' ill roll with the top down windows up and heat on blast  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 THATS HOW I ROLL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 3 2009, 12:47 AM~15855078
> *:0  :0 THATS HOW I ROLL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol fkit


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 30 2009, 08:35 PM~15828307
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 2 2009, 10:46 PM~15855065
> *drop top weather :biggrin:  snow on friday in H-town :0 its coo' ill roll with the top down windows up and heat on blast  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 2 2009, 07:09 PM~15851593
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


fo sho


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Gerth Brooks (Nov 24, 2009)

Weres more pictures of da multi color purple le cab that car is da best i saw it in vegas.Car has no competition well built i talked 2 da owner he said he did it all himself no shop thats a true low rider.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 2 2009, 07:09 PM~15851593
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


what about the fake 1's?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 3 2009, 03:12 PM~15860582
> *what about the fake 1's?? :biggrin:
> *


THOSE TOO IF THEY KEEP IT REAL... :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gerth Brooks_@Dec 3 2009, 03:11 PM~15860568
> *Weres more pictures of da multi color purple le cab that car is da best i saw it in vegas.Car has no competition well built i talked 2 da owner he said he did it all himself no shop thats a true low rider.
> *


LOOK THROUGH THE WHOLE TOPIC YOU WILL FIND ALL THE PICS OF GEORGES CAR YOU WANT NEWBIE :thumbsup:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 3 2009, 03:12 PM~15860582
> *what about the fake 1's?? :biggrin:
> *


LIKE THE ONE UR BUILDING  :scrutinize:


----------



## Gerth Brooks (Nov 24, 2009)

Big Page whats ur problem u always have something negative to say,i didnt direct this comment 2 u or put u down in anyway.I cant believe ur da president of Westside i know some guys from ur club they good people but ur disrespectful n always triping on peoples comments.U dont know but cool call me a newbie will see how direspectful u get now let poeple see how u are a big hater.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

--------------------
BIG PAGE ,THE PRESIDENT... 64 AARON THE MINI PRESIDENT
HESS & EISENHARDT KEEPN IT REAL


NO NEED TO HATE AS YOU CAN TELL


1958 IMPALA...........SKYS's THE LIMIT
1964 IMPALA ..........SUNNY SIDE UP
1964 IMPALA VERT ..........PRODUCT OF MY ENVIRONMENT
1962 IMPALA WAGON........LOS ANGELES SKYLINE 
1975 CAPRICE VERT......... DONKEY KONG
1982 LE CAB CADI.........THE AFTERMATH
</span>



YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY
</span>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 3 2009, 03:21 PM~15860680
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LOOK THROUGH THE WHOLE TOPIC YOU WILL FIND ALL THE  PICS OF GEORGES CAR YOU WANT  NEWBIE :thumbsup:
> *


Gerth Brooks Today, 03:46 PM
new member 

Newbie THATS HOW IT READS.....THANK YOU

Posts: 2
Joined: Nov 2009




NOW IF YOU CALL THIS HATING MAYBE YOU DONT KNOW THE DEFINITION OF HATING
FIGURE IT OUT THEN HOLLA BACK PLAYER AND I CALLED YOU A NEWBIE CUZ THATS WHAT IT SAYS ON YOUR AVITAR... :0 

BIG PAGE

WESTSIDE C. C.
</span>


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Mar 11 2005, 03:32 PM~2840042
> *
> *


THATS A BAD AZZ LAC HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 3 2009, 06:21 PM~15862575
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :0  :nicoderm:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

any 79 le cabs for sale in california


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 3 2009, 06:21 PM~15863236
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


YOU GET THE PIC OF THE ASANTI'S I SENT YOU ?


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

*este tema de Le Cab's es muy interesante!!!*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 2 2009, 01:29 AM~15840777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Dec 3 2009, 09:22 PM~15863851
> *este tema de Le Cab's es muy interesante!!!
> *


agreed :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 3 2009, 04:05 PM~15861699
> *IP CHECK</span> COMING!!!*
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 3 2009, 08:37 PM~15864760
> *DO I SEE AN IP CHECK COMING!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 3 2009, 07:21 PM~15863843
> *YOU GET THE PIC OF THE ASANTI'S I SENT YOU ?
> *


How about you send me some Asanti's and I will send you some pics? :biggrin:  

Whats Crackin Brother?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lac-of-Respect, LA$WestSide$Ryder, plague

:wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 3 2009, 09:32 PM~15865541
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lac-of-Respect, LA$WestSide$Ryder, plague
> 
> ...


HEY BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 3 2009, 09:30 PM~15865516
> *How about you send me some Asanti's and I will send you some pics?  :biggrin:
> 
> Whats Crackin Brother?
> *


LOL , WHATS UP BRO . JUST CHILLIN TRYING
TO GET MY 2 DOOR DONE . HOW ARE THINGS 
OUT THERE ?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 3 2009, 09:45 PM~15865721
> *LOL , WHATS UP BRO . JUST CHILLIN TRYING
> TO GET MY 2 DOOR DONE . HOW ARE THINGS
> OUT THERE ?
> *


Rainy! Cold! You know just the normal reasons not to move away from Ca... :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 3 2009, 10:27 PM~15866304
> *Rainy! Cold! You know just the normal reasons not to move away from Ca...  :biggrin:
> *


LOL , YOU SHOULD MOVE OUT HERE .
YOU KNOW YOU WOULD NEVER LEAVE :biggrin:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gerth Brooks_@Dec 3 2009, 01:46 PM~15860932
> *Big Page whats ur problem u always have something negative to say,i didnt direct this comment 2 u or put u down in anyway.I cant believe ur da president of Westside i know some guys from ur club they good people but ur disrespectful n always triping on peoples comments.U dont know but cool call me a newbie will see how direspectful u get now let poeple see how u are a big hater.
> *


YA WHATS UP WITH THE ATTITUDE PAGE??? YOU ARE VERY NEGATIVE, ASSHOLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 4 2009, 12:03 AM~15866788
> *YA WHATS UP WITH THE ATTITUDE PAGE??? YOU ARE VERY NEGATIVE, ASSHOLE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2009, 08:02 PM~15864348
> *agreed :biggrin:
> *


*verdad que si compa "vivir para lacs"...... * :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 3 2009, 09:37 PM~15864760
> *DO I SEE AN IP CHECK COMING!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: we know who you are :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 4 2009, 12:03 AM~15866788
> *YA WHATS UP WITH THE ATTITUDE PAGE??? YOU ARE VERY NEGATIVE, ASSHOLE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck you fat bitch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:42 PM~15867195
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fuck you fat bitch :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U FAT PEACE OF SHIT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 4 2009, 12:46 AM~15867223
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U FAT PEACE OF SHIT
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 3 2009, 11:40 PM~15867181
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  we know who you are  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:50 PM~15867252
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 2 2009, 07:28 PM~15851843
> *WHATS UP HOMIE  WHAT IT DOOO
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE MORE PEDOS IN HERE I SEE :biggrin: YOU BUY ANY MORE CARS YET


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 3 2009, 10:29 PM~15866326
> *LOL , YOU SHOULD MOVE OUT HERE .
> YOU KNOW YOU WOULD NEVER LEAVE  :biggrin:
> *


Then I would spend to much in stamps sending my Lawyers Money! :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 3 2009, 07:21 PM~15863843
> *YOU GET THE PIC OF THE ASANTI'S I SENT YOU ?
> *




Working on it for you :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 4 2009, 07:52 AM~15868666
> *Working on it for you :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Dec 3 2009, 07:22 PM~15863851
> *este tema de Le Cab's es muy interesante!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 3 2009, 02:39 PM~15860868
> *LIKE THE ONE UR BUILDING    :scrutinize:
> *


 :x: or the 1 ur building :scrutinize: :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 4 2009, 12:56 AM~15867666
> *Then I would spend to much in stamps sending my Lawyers Money!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 4 2009, 01:56 AM~15867664
> *CHILLIN HOMIE MORE PEDOS IN HERE I SEE  :biggrin: YOU BUY ANY MORE CARS YET
> *


NO... IM TRYING TO CATCH UP TO YOU PLAYER :0  ...AS FOR THESE PEDOS IN HERE IS JUST A BUNCH OF HATER NON SENSE MEANS NOTHING


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 4 2009, 12:09 PM~15871080
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 4 2009, 01:26 PM~15872363
> *NO... IM TRYING TO CATCH UP TO YOU PLAYER :0   ...AS FOR THESE PEDOS IN  HERE IS JUST A BUNCH OF HATER NON SENSE MEANS NOTHING
> *


HATERS??? YOU ARE THE HATER!!!! cause ur fake le cab will "NEVER" look as good as his "FAKE" le cab!!!!! you fat bitch!!!


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

EVERY one of these lacks are fucking shit bag cars..........I do not know why you people even flock to this page to see them........


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 4 2009, 03:56 PM~15873837
> *EVERY one of these lacks are fucking shit bag cars..........I do not know why you people even flock to this page to see them........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Is this whole thread dedicated to two cars? There's more of the kid than there is of the car.


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 4 2009, 04:56 PM~15873837
> *yours is my favorite 70's  :x:*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 4 2009, 04:30 PM~15873570
> *HATERS??? YOU ARE THE HATER!!!! cause ur fake le cab will "NEVER" look as good as his "FAKE" le cab!!!!! you fat bitch!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 4 2009, 05:30 PM~15873570
> *HATERS??? YOU ARE THE HATER!!!! cause ur fake le cab will "NEVER" look as good as his "FAKE" le cab!!!!! you fat bitch!!!
> *


Yeah yeah everybody knows my car is real I mean everybody come with a new one already that one is getting old...and why do you keep disrespecting his car.. as for you your a fat bitch instigator. :biggrin: but your still my homie everybody knows you have the green 62 rag from delagation and that you kick with WESTSIDE. So nice try fat ****** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 4 2009, 08:15 PM~15875804
> *Yeah yeah everybody knows my car is real I mean everybody why do you keep disrespecting his car as for you  your a fat bitch instigator. :biggrin:  but your still my homie everybody knows you have the green 62 rag from delagation and that you kick with WESTSIDE. So nice try fat ******  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 4 2009, 05:56 PM~15873837
> *Don't trip homie this is my dog this foos just fucking around he has nothing better to do. Me and this Foo grew up together. So don't trip its pura masa*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow what went wrong with this thread?! It used to be one of the best on lil, now it's the same shit talking and hating as the rest of lil!


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

WORD


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 4 2009, 08:33 PM~15875996
> *Don't trip homie this is my dog this foos just fucking around he has nothing better to do. Me and this Foo grew up together. So don't trip its si ése es el caso, entonces aponerse hacer tamales....</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ...., mr.dannyboy, *plague*

:wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Dec 4 2009, 10:47 PM~15877245
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ...., mr.dannyboy, plague
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG DADDY, DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD DODGE BALL FOR ME LEAGUES, THERE WAS SOME GANGSTERS AGAINST SOME SCHOOL KIDS WEARING THAT ASS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 4 2009, 10:49 PM~15877279
> *WHATS UP BIG DADDY, DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD DODGE BALL FOR ME LEAGUES, THERE WAS SOME GANGSTERS AGAINST SOME SCHOOL KIDS WEARING THAT ASS OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 4 2009, 10:03 PM~15876253
> *Wow what went wrong with this thread?! It used to be one of the best on lil, now it's the same shit talking and hating as the rest of lil!
> *


I AGREE  CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG... WE SHOULD JUST KEEP POSTING UP PICS OF OUR BEAUTIFUL RIDES(MARTY :biggrin: )AND KEEP CHATTING IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

MY FAVORITE TOPIC......... :yes:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 5 2009, 09:34 AM~15879588
> * :biggrin:
> 
> My car sucks !!! All these cars suck dog, the worst cars in the lowriding scene.....puro basura !!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 5 2009, 01:40 PM~15880769
> * :biggrin:
> 
> My car sucks !!! All these cars suck dog, the worst cars in the lowriding scene.....puro basura !!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 4 2009, 07:15 PM~15875804
> *Yeah yeah everybody knows my car is real I mean everybody come with a new one already that one is getting old...and why do you keep disrespecting his car.. as for you  your a fat bitch instigator. :biggrin:  but your still my homie everybody knows you have the green 62 rag from delagation and that you kick with WESTSIDE. So nice try fat ******  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh, SO YOU LIKE DRY SNITCHING??????????? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 5 2009, 02:27 PM~15881089
> *oh, SO YOU LIKE DRY SNITCHING??????????? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Dry snitching what's that . We're homies I just thought everyone should know before they get the wrong idea.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 5 2009, 01:40 PM~15880769
> * :biggrin:
> 
> My car sucks !!! All these cars suck dog, the worst cars in the lowriding scene.....puro basura !!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 5 2009, 01:40 PM~15880769
> * :biggrin:
> 
> My car sucks !!! All these cars suck dog, the worst cars in the lowriding scene.....puro basura !!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 5 2009, 02:08 PM~15881842
> *Dry snitching what's that . We're homies I just thought everyone should know before they get the wrong idea.    :biggrin:
> *


hating on goerge and dry snitching!!!!! dam dogg never thought of you like that!!! ITS GOOD TO KNOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 5 2009, 04:24 PM~15881937
> *hating on goerge and dry snitching!!!!! dam dogg never thought of you like that!!! ITS GOOD TO KNOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


For your info I like georges car and i said it before and I never hate I have to many things in my life then to think about another man. ..so cut it out already homie that shits getting old
See you tomorrow big homie. .. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 5 2009, 02:30 PM~15881981
> *For your info I like georges car and i said it before  and I never hate I have to many things in my life then to think about another man. ..so cut it out already homie that shits getting old
> See you tomorrow big homie. .. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO BALLS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15881988
> *NO BALLS!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 5 2009, 02:35 PM~15882010
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 5 2009, 04:40 PM~15882031
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

As you requested Big Page !!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 5 2009, 05:41 PM~15882709
> *As you requested Big Page !!!
> 
> 
> ...



QUE FEO!!!




















































J/K :biggrin: BADASS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 5 2009, 06:41 PM~15882709
> *As you requested Big Page !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> As you requested Big Page !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 5 2009, 06:27 PM~15883041
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

1982 CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE LE CABRIOLET H&E


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

SMILEY CUT YOURS HOMIE MAKE IT A RAG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 5 2009, 11:06 PM~15885454
> *SMILEY CUT YOURS HOMIE MAKE IT  A RAG :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




 :wow:  hno: DO IT :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 5 2009, 11:06 PM~15885454
> *~~~THE GAME WOULD BE ON LOCK~~~</span>*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 6 2009, 04:52 PM~15890625
> *~~~THE GAME WOULD BE ON LOCK~~~,BUT I THINK IT LOOKS REAL HOOD AZ A 2 DOOR BROUGHAM HARD TOP!! *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> 1982 CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE LE CABRIOLET H&E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 6 2009, 11:54 PM~15895004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 6 2009, 12:06 AM~15885454
> *SMILEY CUT YOURS HOMIE MAKE IT  A RAG :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 7 2009, 12:01 PM~15898816
> *:0  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Big Page, congrats on the spread in this months LRM


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 7 2009, 04:11 PM~15901541
> *Big Page, congrats on the spread in this months LRM
> *


THANKS HOMIE EVEN THOUGH THEY MADE THEIR OWN STORY UP :uh: I GUESS ITS COOL...I TALKED TO TOPO TODAY AND HE SAID THATS HOW LRM GETS DOWN...


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 7 2009, 03:11 PM~15901541
> *Big Page, congrats on the spread in this months LRM
> *



Pics or it did not happen :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 7 2009, 08:48 PM~15905337
> * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHATS FUCKED UP IS THAT I HAVENT SEEN THE ISSUE YET AND THEY ALL READY GOT IT IN TEXAS *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 7 2009, 08:48 PM~15905337
> *Pics or it did not happen    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15905373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OG 1982 H&E CADILLAC LE CABRIOLET
WESTSIDE C.C. LOS ANGELES TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15905373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE FOR POSTING UP THE PICS...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 7 2009, 09:05 PM~15905560
> *THANKS HOMIE FOR POSTING UP THE PICS...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Your ride is on point


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 7 2009, 06:49 PM~15905362
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHATS FUCKED UP IS THAT I HAVENT SEEN THE ISSUE YET AND THEY ALL READY GOT IT IN TEXAS
> *


CONGRATS ON MAG PAGE THATS A CLEAN LeCAB, 
I OH BY THE WAY I HAVE LIKE 20 OF THOSE ISSUES 
TUVE Q AGARRAR LOS MAS Q PUDIERA.................


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 7 2009, 09:07 PM~15905591
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Your ride is on point
> *


THANKS HOMIE I REALLY APPRECIATE IT  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 7 2009, 09:08 PM~15905606
> *CONGRATS ON MAG PAGE THATS A CLEAN LeCAB,
> I OH BY THE WAY I HAVE LIKE 20 OF THOSE ISSUES
> TUVE Q AGARRAR LOS MAS Q PUDIERA.................
> *


COOL GRACIAS HOMEI ... :biggrin: I NEED SOME OF THOSE(PASA)


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> [/quote :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15905373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :angel: :THIS IS HOW THE WESTSIDE DOES HERE IN LA.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

[/quote
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> > [/quote :biggrin:
> > :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 7 2009, 10:50 PM~15905373
> *
> 
> 
> ...





WESTSIDE C.C. CONGRATZ MY BRUTHA


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 7 2009, 09:21 PM~15906732
> *CONGRATS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


THANKS THATS ME MY DAD AND MY OLDER BROTHER... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 8 2009, 12:46 AM~15907192
> *THANKS THATS ME MY DAD AND MY OLDER BROTHER... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I C U BIG AARON LOOKING GOOD LIL MAN U A STAR NOW :0


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 7 2009, 09:49 PM~15907237
> *I C U BIG AARON LOOKING GOOD LIL MAN U A STAR NOW :0
> *


LIKE MY DAD SAYS WESTSIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 
WE ARE ALLSTARS NOW THE WHOLE WESTSIDE C.C. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 7 2009, 08:58 PM~15905457
> *OG 1982 H&E CADILLAC LE CABRIOLET
> WESTSIDE C.C. LOS ANELES TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> *


CAN US LIL PEOPLE GET AN AUTOGRAPHED COPY :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 8 2009, 12:53 AM~15907294
> *LIKE MY DAD SAYS WESTSIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> WE ARE ALLSTARS NOW THE WHOLE WESTSIDE C.C.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



GOOD DEAL LIL MAN AND WISE WORDS SPOKIN LIKE A REAL RYDR :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 7 2009, 08:09 PM~15905620
> *THANKS HOMIE I REALLY APPRECIATE IT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 7 2009, 10:59 PM~15907394
> *CAN  US LIL PEOPLE  GET AN  AUTOGRAPHED COPY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SURE JUST TELL YOUR ASSISTANT TO CALL MY ASSISTANT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 7 2009, 11:37 PM~15908013
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 7 2009, 10:23 PM~15906760
> *WESTSIDE C.C. CONGRATZ MY BRUTHA
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

CONGRATZ BIG PAGE! I havent seen it yet around here but I going out tomorrow looking! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > [/quote :biggrin:
> > :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2009, 12:33 AM~15908828
> *CONGRATZ BIG PAGE! I havent seen it yet around here but I going out tomorrow looking!  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU BIG HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR FOR NEW YEARS...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 7 2009, 10:13 PM~15906598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 7 2009, 11:35 PM~15908853
> *THANK YOU BIG HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR FOR NEW YEARS...
> *


Shit I can wait myself! Just trying to start the New Years off right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2009, 12:38 AM~15908898
> *Shit I can wait myself! Just trying to start the New Years off right!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 7 2009, 11:41 PM~15908920
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 That Avatar is sick!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 8 2009, 12:38 AM~15908906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2009, 12:43 AM~15908947
> *:0 That Avatar is sick!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

*BIG CONGRATS TO WESTSIDE C.C. *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 8 2009, 12:46 AM~15908989
> *BIG CONGRATS TO WESTSIDE C.C.
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE WE REALLY APPRECIATE THAT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15905373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRADS BIG HOMIE THATS GOOD STUFF RIGHT THERE PROPS 2 WESTSIDE CC AND THE HOMIE BIG PAGE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 8 2009, 01:17 AM~15909312
> *CONGRADS BIG HOMIE THATS GOOD STUFF RIGHT THERE PROPS 2 WESTSIDE CC AND THE HOMIE BIG PAGE
> *


THATS WHATS UP HOMIE ,THANKS  :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 12:34 AM~15909436
> *THATS WHATS UP HOMIE ,THANKS   :thumbsup:
> *


YOU DOING 2 MUCH PIMP


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 02:31 AM~15908813
> *THANK YOU BROTHER   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



U KNOW HOW WE DO IT WITH THAT WESTSIDE C.C. LUV LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

CONGRATS PAGE YOUR CAR LOOKS GOOD WE SAW THE FEATURE AT OUR MEETING ON SUNDAY.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 12:29 AM~15908773
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SURE JUST TELL YOUR ASSISTANT TO CALL MY ASSISTANT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 8 2009, 09:00 AM~15910678
> *CONGRATS PAGE YOUR CAR LOOKS GOOD WE SAW THE FEATURE AT OUR MEETING ON SUNDAY.
> *


THANKS HOMIE , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 8 2009, 08:33 AM~15910533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MR.CADILLAC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

congrats big page :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 8 2009, 12:44 PM~15912569
> *congrats big page :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS BIG DAWG


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats, BIG PAGE! You definitely have the hottest LeCab I've laid eyes on!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Dec 8 2009, 03:35 PM~15914284
> *Congrats, BIG PAGE! You definitely have the hottest LeCab I've laid eyes on!
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE, :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 04:26 PM~15915463
> *THANK YOU HOMIE, :thumbsup:
> *


qvo homie


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 8 2009, 05:41 PM~15915622
> *qvo homie
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND WHAT ARE GUYS HITTING ???


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WHATS UP BIG SMILEY CAN YOU PM ME THE ENGRAVERS NUMBER ,THANKS HOMIE
ITS ALMOST TIME FOR A MAKE OVER :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:18 PM~15916100
> *WHATS UP BIG SMILEY CAN YOU PM ME THE ENGRAVERS NUMBER ,THANKS HOMIE
> ITS ALMOST TIME FOR A MAKE OVER :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 8 2009, 06:48 PM~15916519
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:55 PM~15916616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just fell out my fucking sofa,those are some bad ass shots


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 8 2009, 08:19 PM~15917745
> *I just fell out my fucking sofa,those are some bad ass shots
> *


LOL THANKS FOR POSTING THOSE PICS UP YESTERDAY :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:55 PM~15916616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UPS ON THE FEATURE :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mutha Fuken NICE Page !!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

[/quote]



Nice :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Bad ass pic right here...*


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Beautiful shoot man! The pics look perfect!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:55 PM~15916616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats page :worship: uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 8 2009, 10:46 PM~15919880
> *:guns:
> *


:roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 8 2009, 09:06 PM~15918305
> *BIG UPS ON THE FEATURE :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2009, 09:55 PM~15919024
> *Bad ass pic right here...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 9 2009, 12:01 AM~15920882
> *Congrats page  :worship:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks dawg


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

>


Nice :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 8 2009, 10:00 PM~15919089
> *Beautiful shoot man!  The pics look perfect!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin: ...............nice bro................


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 8 2009, 10:46 PM~15919880
> *:guns:
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 03:28 PM~15925775
> *
> *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15905373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT ISSUE IS THIS IN :angry:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 9 2009, 03:35 PM~15927028
> *WHAT ISSUE IS THIS IN :angry:
> *


THE NEW ISSUE FEB 2010


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> Mutha Fuken NICE Page !!
> 
> 
> x 2 on that


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:08 PM~15916784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

got it today......nice feature.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeez I just got January a week ago :rant: :rant:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 12:28 PM~15925775
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 9 2009, 03:49 PM~15927193
> *Geeeeeeeeeeeeeez I just got January a week ago :rant:  :rant:
> *


THEY GET THE ISSUE IN TEXAS BEFORE US,AS MY INFORMANT TELLS ME THEY PRINT LRM IN MIDWEST


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 02:53 PM~15927233
> *THEY GET THE ISSUE IN TEXAS BEFORE  US,AS MY INFORMANT TELLS ME THEY PRINT LRM IN MIDWEST
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 02:53 PM~15927233
> *THEY GET THE ISSUE IN TEXAS BEFORE  US,AS MY INFORMANT TELLS ME THEY PRINT LRM IN MIDWEST
> *



I better relocate then :biggrin: Either way congrats Big P and the whole Westside C.C :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15927291
> *I better relocate then  :biggrin:  Either way congrats Big P and the whole Westside C.C :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU SIR AND HAPPY HOLLIDAYS TO YOU AND YOUR FAM... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 03:00 PM~15927316
> *THANK YOU SIR AND HAPPY HOLLIDAYS TO YOU AND YOUR FAM... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Same to you and Yours From myself and the entire Urban Legends C.C family.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 9 2009, 04:11 PM~15927437
> *Same to you and Yours From myself and the entire Urban Legends C.C family.
> *


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:08 PM~15916784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 02:42 PM~15927102
> *THE NEW ISSUE  FEB 2010
> *


congrats homie, well deserved


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 8 2009, 08:23 PM~15918507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 03:53 PM~15927233
> *THEY GET THE ISSUE IN TEXAS BEFORE  US,AS MY INFORMANT TELLS ME THEY PRINT LRM IN MIDWEST
> *


Im in the midwest and I still didnt get my Feb issue


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

need new emblems for a Le-cab,weather stripping and felts dor the windows any 
directions to go homies  trying to get this damn car on the streets been b.s.n.to long already


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:55 PM~15916616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie Le-cab is Off Da Chain and Nice Feature 
Congrats again


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 9 2009, 06:15 PM~15929503
> *Im in the midwest and I still didnt get my Feb issue
> *


Im on the East and I already got it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 10 2009, 01:44 PM~15937224
> *need new emblems for a Le-cab,weather stripping and felts dor the windows any
> directions to go homies  trying to get this damn car on the streets been b.s.n.to long already
> *


Yes, where would one find these items... if they needed them?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 10 2009, 02:44 PM~15937224
> *need new emblems for a Le-cab,weather stripping and felts dor the windows any
> directions to go homies  trying to get this damn car on the streets been b.s.n.to long already
> *


sell it to me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Are the rear arches of the frame wrapped twice on the outside?


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

who wants to trade a tru le cab caddy for 63 impala covertible only 300 were made so they say


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 10 2009, 04:47 PM~15940238
> *sell it to me  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 10 2009, 11:02 PM~15943886
> *who wants to trade a tru le cab caddy for 63 impala covertible only 300 were made so they say
> *



they made more than 300. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 10 2009, 12:50 PM~15937863
> *Im on the East and I already got it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Alright who's your connection, HUH WHO DO YOU KNOW CAUCASIAN *TELL ME* :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

LA$WestSide$Ryder, BIG PAGE, 704 Sheen

:wave:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 10 2009, 09:02 PM~15943886
> *who wants to trade a tru le cab caddy for 63 impala covertible only 300 were made so they say
> *


pics and year?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 11 2009, 06:48 PM~15952613
> *LA$WestSide$Ryder, BIG PAGE, 704 Sheen
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 11 2009, 05:46 PM~15952585
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: :x:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 12 2009, 03:45 AM~15957235
> *:uh:  :x:
> *


 :0 :uh: :ugh: :around:  :nicoderm: :x:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2009, 02:49 AM~15957258
> *:0  :uh:  :ugh:  :around:    :nicoderm:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin: :around: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Made You A Hater


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

WHATS CRACKIN BIG PAGE,JUST GOT MY LRM IN THE MAIL,SHIT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: BUT WHT WITH THAT 5.7 UNDER THE HOOD?
ANY PIC'S??


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 12 2009, 04:17 PM~15960727
> *WHATS CRACKIN BIG PAGE,JUST GOT MY LRM IN THE MAIL,SHIT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: BUT WHT WITH THAT 5.7 UNDER THE HOOD?
> ANY PIC'S??
> *


HE DIDNT TAKE ANY BUTS ITS GOT ALOT OF Paint and chrome under the hood


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2009, 11:03 PM~15964615
> *HE DIDNT TAKE ANY BUTS ITS GOT ALOT OF Paint and chrome under the hood
> *


do u have any u can post??


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 13 2009, 12:24 AM~15965320
> *do u have any u can post??
> *


Hers my 5.7 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 02:36 AM~15965442
> *Hers my 5.7  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 01:36 AM~15965442
> *Hers my 5.7  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that LeCAB is one sick caddy homie


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Man I wish I could get me one of these shits,man!!!! if my bitch wasnt taking me to court over this child support,Id be taking a saw to a coupe and hit me some switches,this resesion got a foo doing bad,Im fixin to go to the car show and stand next to one of yalls shits and get me some pussy!!W


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 03:36 AM~15965442
> *Hers my 5.7  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...

















































.....Y JUE SU!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 13 2009, 04:25 AM~15966171
> *Man I wish I could get me one of these shits,man!!!! if my bitch wasnt taking me to court over this child support,Id be taking a saw to a coupe and hit me some switches,this resesion got a foo doing bad,Im fixin to go to the car show and stand next to one of yalls shits and get me some pussy!!W
> *


For some reason I cant read anything you say without reading your Screan Name and looking at your Avatar and LMAO!!! And your sig... You have got to be a funny Dude!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 01:36 AM~15965442
> *Hers my 5.7  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much did they charge for that


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 13 2009, 09:17 AM~15966764
> *how much did they charge for that
> *


Alot... The car came with it! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

cricket what year you have?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 12:36 AM~15965442
> *Hers my 5.7  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ala madre :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:  thats clean


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 12:36 AM~15965442
> *Hers my 5.7  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :worship:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:08 PM~15916784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Big Page


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 01:36 AM~15965442
> *Hers my 5.7  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## Dippin'low! (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:55 PM~15916616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



insane!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 13 2009, 08:08 PM~15971698
> *that looks familiar :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 13 2009, 06:55 PM~15970833
> *:wave:  :worship:
> *


What up SD


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Chopped!!! :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i238/stilltippin863/hjgk056.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
OOPS!!! Wrong kind of Chopped!!! :around: :rofl: :around: *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 13 2009, 12:52 AM~15965545
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ESTRADA... Soon to be... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 13 2009, 12:50 PM~15968099
> *ala madre  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

he should find a le cab doner for this one :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 13 2009, 10:41 PM~15973640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 13 2009, 08:04 PM~15970963
> *congrats Big Page
> *


thanks big homie


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 12 2009, 11:36 PM~15965442
> *Hers my 5.7  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks good!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 13 2009, 10:41 PM~15973640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it even has the hubcaps, thats classic


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 04:55 PM~15916616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS CAR!!! CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Dec 14 2009, 03:16 PM~15979317
> *BADD ASS CAR!!! CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE
> *


X2 got the mag today


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 14 2009, 12:41 AM~15973640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all he needs are some painted on ww's :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 14 2009, 01:47 AM~15974850
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looks good!
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 11 2009, 07:33 AM~15946440
> *they made more than 300. :biggrin:
> *


The key is finding the 300 plus


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 15 2009, 08:50 PM~15991873
> *The key is finding the 300 plus
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 15 2009, 03:19 AM~15985212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:420:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 15 2009, 03:19 AM~15985212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LeChop


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 16 2009, 12:35 AM~15995975
> *LeChop
> *


 :0


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 15 2009, 01:19 AM~15985212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


top up pics???


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

slabrider93 - Any updated pics? :cheesy:


Guess not.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Here are some pictures I found, sure they have been posted already but Im bored...





Favorite stock pic I have found so far.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Favorite stock pic I have found so far.


that is a nice pic


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 16 2009, 07:57 PM~16002751
> *slabrider93 - Any updated pics?  :cheesy:
> Guess not.
> *


Working on it bro...trying to get it perfect...pics coming soon.in the body shop right now.. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 16 2009, 08:37 PM~16003843
> *Working on it bro...trying to get it perfect...pics coming soon.in the body shop right now.. :biggrin:
> *


 WHATS UP DADDY


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 16 2009, 01:35 AM~15995975
> *LeChop
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 09:16 AM~15966756
> *For some reason I cant read anything you say without reading your Screan Name and looking at your Avatar and LMAO!!! And your sig... You have got to be a funny Dude!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 16 2009, 07:16 PM~16003000
> *Here are some pictures I found, sure they have been posted already but Im bored...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 15 2009, 12:19 AM~15985212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2009, 02:44 AM~16007036
> *:uh:
> *


WUTS GOOD BIG PAGE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 04:00 AM~16007070
> *WUTS GOOD BIG PAGE
> *


Sup. Homie what's good


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2009, 10:18 PM~16004361
> * WHATS UP DADDY
> *


WHATS UP bRO. TRING TO MAKE IT, WHAT ABOUT YOU... YOU KEEPING THE CAR?
ALSO THE CARS NOT AT A BODYSHOP ITS IN MY GARAGE GETTING THE BODY WORK DONE .. BY MY BOY AND I... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CHROME IS GOOD THE TOP IS NICE BUT THE BUCKET IS REALLY DENTED WOULD NEED TO BE FIXED LOCATED IN OGDEN,UTAH 370 SHIPPED


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 17 2009, 07:11 AM~16007513
> *WHATS UP bRO. TRING TO MAKE IT, WHAT ABOUT YOU... YOU KEEPING THE CAR?
> ALSO THE CARS NOT AT A BODYSHOP ITS IN MY GARAGE GETTING THE BODY WORK DONE .. BY MY BOY AND I... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, GONNA KEEP AT IT, AND STARTED BUILDING ONE TO SELL WAS JUST SHOWING MY WIFE YOUR GREEN CADDY IN LOWRIDER, HIT ME UP :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2009, 03:44 AM~16007036
> *:uh:
> *



give a dude some credit!! god dawn man!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 15 2009, 12:19 AM~15985212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and how do we know that this is a chop?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 17 2009, 07:10 PM~16013504
> *and how do we know that this is a chop?
> *


cuz we seen it in person...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2009, 06:11 PM~16013517
> *cuz we seen it in person...
> *


oh, i was just asking...thanks.


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2009, 06:11 PM~16013517
> *cuz we seen it in person...
> *


IZ it a Bad Chop in person?? `Cause it looks Kinda Booty in the pics......


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 14 2009, 11:19 PM~15985212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 17 2009, 07:10 PM~16013504
> *and how do we know that this is a chop?
> *


look at the sail panel, dead give away! but still alot of work!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 17 2009, 06:43 PM~16013863
> *look at the sail panel, dead give away! but still alot of work!! :biggrin:
> *


STILL LOOKS GOOD BRO...I WISH I HAD THE KNOW HOW I WLD BE DOING MINE ITS KINDA HARD TRYN TO FIND SME ONE TO TRUST TO DO IT RIGHT AND I DNT TRUST MYSELF LOL KEEP UP THE GOOD WRK THO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 13 2009, 08:08 PM~15971698
> *that looks familiar :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MARINATE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

damn !!!!!!!! all the cadis are very sick !!!!!
excuse me for tha question  but all of this cadillacs came original ragtop from the agency dealer ?????????? or is made conversion ?


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 17 2009, 09:33 PM~16015099
> *damn !!!!!!!! all the cadis are very sick !!!!!
> excuse me for tha question    but all of this cadillacs came original ragtop from the agency dealer  ?????????? or is made conversion ?
> *


all conversions


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 17 2009, 09:45 PM~16015264
> *all conversions
> *


all conversions your right but the lecabs come from the cadillac dealer from h&e and were serviced by cadillac cuz they were contracted through cadillac all the others are JUST LE CHOPS and are not official...like it or not ...it is what it is.. and at the end of the day they are all imitating the lecab or the paris


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

one way or another, ITS A CHOP, QUE NO??


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2009, 09:26 PM~16015734
> *all conversions your right but the lecabs come from the cadillac dealer from h&e and were serviced by cadillac cuz they were contracted through cadillac all the others are JUST LE CHOPS and are not official...like it or not ...it is what it is.. and at the end of the day  they are all imitating the lecab or the  paris
> *


 :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Dec 17 2009, 06:17 PM~16013576
> *IZ it a Bad Chop in person?? `Cause it looks Kinda Booty in the pics......
> *



Whats up Rob How is the Le Cab Comming :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: ANYONE GOT PICS OF "THE AFTERMATH" FETURED IN LRM FEB ISSUE ? THAT RIDE IS CLEAN.  :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 17 2009, 10:20 PM~16016293
> *  :biggrin: ANYONE GOT PICS OF "THE AFTERMATH" FETURED IN LRM FEB ISSUE ? THAT RIDE IS CLEAN.   :biggrin:
> *


JUST GO BACK THREW THE LAST FEW PAGES BIG DADDY


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 17 2009, 10:25 PM~16016348
> *JUST GO BACK THREW THE LAST 60 PAGES BIG DADDY
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 17 2009, 10:39 PM~16015863
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2009, 10:20 PM~16016843
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 17 2009, 10:44 PM~16016536
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

THA DOOKIE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:08 PM~15916784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE LRM FEATURE PAGE! CAR IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2009, 10:26 PM~16015734
> *all conversions your right but the lecabs come from the cadillac dealer from h&e and were serviced by cadillac cuz they were contracted through cadillac all the others are JUST LE CHOPS and are not official...like it or not ...it is what it is.. and at the end of the day  they are all imitating the lecab or the  paris
> *




just so im clear, h&e is an official chop? so if the roof leaked or the rack was fucked up you could bring it to any cadillac dealer and they would fix the work that went wrong from h&e?? hahahaha! doubt it!! cadillac would tell you to shit in your hat and bring that shit back to mess and eisenhack!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 18 2009, 11:34 AM~16019874
> *just so im clear, h&e is an official chop?   so if the roof leaked or the rack was fucked up you could bring it to any cadillac dealer and they would fix the work that went wrong from h&e??  hahahaha! doubt it!! cadillac would tell you to shit in your hat and bring that shit back to mess and eisenhack!!
> *


and im sure you seen my le cab in the magazine and i have two more CARS and they will be ready 2010 no hate in me I JUST STATE THE FACTS...IF YOU DONT LIKE ME CUZ I WRITE THE TRUTH THEN DONT COMMENT ON MY SHIT...
by the way what do you drive ???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2009, 09:26 PM~16015734
> *all conversions your right but the lecabs come from the cadillac dealer from h&e and were serviced by cadillac cuz they were contracted through cadillac all the others are JUST LE CHOPS and are not official...like it or not ...it is what it is.. and at the end of the day  they are all imitating the lecab or the  paris
> *


YEP, YOU ARE RIGHT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, WestsideRider
WHATS UP DADDY, YOU WORKING TODAY, AINT SEEN YOU AT THE SHOP :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 17 2009, 09:39 PM~16015860
> *one way or another, ITS A CHOP, QUE NO??
> *


Yeah, they we're all hardtops! I might be incorrect here but i think even all the Lecab titles still say Coupe Deville


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 18 2009, 01:06 PM~16021079
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, WestsideRider
> WHATS UP DADDY, YOU WORKING TODAY, AINT SEEN YOU AT THE SHOP :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, i had to be a witness at a court marriage :biggrin: The wifey is always dragging me into shit like that :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

By the way, congrats on the LRM spread Big Page :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 18 2009, 02:14 PM~16021146
> *By the way, congrats on the LRM spread Big Page :thumbsup:
> *


thank you homie i appreciate the compliment ...  my title says convertible :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Dec 18 2009, 10:39 AM~16019381
> *CONGRATS ON THE LRM FEATURE PAGE! CAR IS BEAUTIFUL!
> *


thank you bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 17 2009, 10:39 PM~16015860
> *one way or another, ITS A CHOP, QUE NO??
> *


I say yeah, BUT there is a FACTORY "chop" and the the aftermarket "chop"
Just like for Impalas. There are NOS parts and there are the aftermarket repops.
The Factory cut,Just like the NOS parts are to te manufactures specs.
The aftermarket cut just like the repops can be pretty damn close, but not 100%.
Just my .02


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 18 2009, 02:22 PM~16021216
> *thank you homie  i appreciate the compliment  ...  my title says convertible :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats on the layout in LRM! Car looks great homie and deserved to be in the magazine!
One of my favorite Le Cabs ever!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 18 2009, 02:29 PM~16021265
> *I say yeah, BUT there is a FACTORY "chop" and the the aftermarket "chop"
> Just like for Impalas. There are NOS parts and there are the aftermarket repops.
> The Factory cut,Just like the NOS parts are to te manufactures specs.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY VIEW YOU WILL ALWAYS SEE CADILLAC CLONES JUST LIKE VERT IMPALAS THERE IS ALOT POPPING UP MORE AND MORE CAUSE WHO DONT WANT A VERT THE LAST 2 ISSUES OF LOWRIDER HAD 61 IMPALAS THAT WERE MADE CONVERTIBLE SO YOU CAN STILL HAVE THAT LEVEL REACHED, BUT MONEY AND FINDING THE RIGHT YEAR ALL COMES INTO PLAY WITH THESE CADDYS, NO MATTER WHATS DONE A CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME AS A OG LECAB EVEN WITH A DONER, BUT I BELIEVE THERE IS ALOT OF NICE ONES THAT PEOPLE ARE BUILDING AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ALL REAL OR FAKE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 18 2009, 02:30 PM~16021279
> *Congrats on the layout in LRM! Car looks great homie and deserved to be in the magazine!
> One of my favorite Le Cabs ever!
> *


thank you bro ....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 18 2009, 02:36 PM~16021328
> *MY VIEW YOU WILL ALWAYS SEE CADILLAC CLONES JUST LIKE VERT IMPALAS THERE IS ALOT POPPING UP MORE AND MORE CAUSE WHO DONT WANT A VERT THE LAST 2 ISSUES OF LOWRIDER HAD 61 IMPALAS THAT WERE MADE CONVERTIBLE SO YOU CAN STILL HAVE THAT LEVEL REACHED, BUT MONEY AND FINDING THE RIGHT YEAR ALL COMES INTO PLAY WITH THESE CADDYS, NO MATTER WHATS DONE A CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME AS A OG LECAB EVEN WITH A DONER, BUT I BELIEVE THERE IS ALOT OF NICE ONES THAT PEOPLE ARE BUILDING AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ALL REAL OR FAKE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: same here but that blue one we saw in person and they didnt do a good job thats all ...so to me its a le chop one thats well made is a conversion ..but thats just me


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 18 2009, 01:44 PM~16021404
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: same here but that blue one we saw in person and they didnt do a good job thats all ...so to me its a le chop one thats well made is a conversion ..but thats just me
> *


WELL ON ANOTHER NOTE THAT WEATHER LOOKS GOOD OUT THERE YOU GUYS HAVING SHOWS, AND THE FIRST OF THE YEAR IS COMING


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 18 2009, 01:08 PM~16021095
> *Yeah, they we're all hardtops! I might be incorrect here but i think even all the Lecab titles still say Coupe Deville
> *



Mine Says 

Year Make Model
1981 Cadillac Convertible :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 15 2009, 12:19 AM~15985212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick ride Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 12:36 AM~15965442
> *Hers my 5.7  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 18 2009, 03:08 PM~16021095
> *Yeah, they we're all hardtops! I might be incorrect here but i think even all the Lecab titles still say Coupe Deville
> *


Any truth to this? Want to look for one but need to know what to look for. Honestly, I like the Le Cabs because everything is already done. Easier to customize that way then to have to go through all the fabrication.

CDBlazin... love what you have done with your convertible. :thumbsup: From reading your build up it states that you wanted to improve on what E&H/Cadillac did when making the Le Cab. I can respect that, you have done more work to your ride than most when restoring an old school. 

Sucks that this topic has the feel of not wanting to say or ask the wrong question without somebody looking to bite your head off, I think part of that is because its hard to understand how comments are made when reading them and not in person.
Everyone who has posted in here has provided motivation, thank you for that.  

Not that it matters but here is the info I found...

Cadillac commissioned (1977-1984) Hess & Eisenhardt (LeCabriolet) (1978-1983), American Custom Coachworks (Paris)

When fewer and fewer convertibles became available to U.S. buyers (mid 1970's - mid 1980s), an aftermarket cottage industry grew for new cars to be converted into convertibles because it seemed that there were still a few buyers who wanted a new convertible. Everything from Firebirds to Celicas, Lincolns to Cutlass Cieras were modified into convertibles. Tens of thousands of cars were converted by several dozen quality shops across the country. These coach companies often marketed to new car dealerships, but they usually did not work for, or in conjunction with the car manufacturer. The new-car dealership could contract with any aftermarket company to add any option they wanted to add to a car, as long as it did not compromise the strength integrity or cause warranty problems on that car. Options like roof-racks, sunroofs, leather interior, spoilers, rustproofing and all sorts of things could be done to a new car, even though the car manufacturer had nothing to do with that product or conversion. The conversion van phenomenon is a very similar process. 

The convertible conversion was built as a dealer option that was ordered by the new car dealership (or could be ordered privately if you already owned the car) just like rustproofing or custom pinstriping could be ordered for a car by the dealership. As far as a car manufacturer was concerned, as long as the car was converted in a way that did not negatively compromise the car to cause warranty problems, then the new car dealership could do, or have done, whatever they wanted to do. These conversions are not considered OEM or factory options. Conversions done before the final sale to the consumer, for/by the new car dealership are considered dealer options. All coach convertible conversions sold directly to the private car owner are considered "aftermarket" conversions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coach_convertible


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:55 PM~15916616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 8 2009, 11:44 AM~15912569
> *congrats big page :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 18 2009, 03:42 PM~16022372
> *Mine Says
> 
> Year  Make      Model
> ...


THAT FUCKER IS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 18 2009, 03:02 PM~16022570
> *Any truth to this? Want to look for one but need to know what to look for. Honestly, I like the Le Cabs because everything is already done. Easier to customize that way then to have to go through all the fabrication.
> 
> CDBlazin... love what you have done with your convertible. :thumbsup: From reading your build up it states that you wanted to improve on what E&H/Cadillac did when making the Le Cab. I can respect that, you have done more work to your ride than most when restoring an old school.
> ...


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cadillac commissioned (1977-1984) Hess & Eisenhardt (LeCabriolet) (1978-1983), American Custom Coachworks (Paris)


Can ANYONE post a picture of a 80-83 Paris?

I doubt it.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 18 2009, 07:27 PM~16023341
> *Cadillac commissioned (1977-1984) Hess & Eisenhardt (LeCabriolet) (1978-1983), American Custom Coachworks (Paris)
> Can ANYONE post a picture of a 80-83 Paris?
> 
> ...



:0 There lies the fault with www.wikipedia.com (user posted info.) Can anyone post info straight from Cadillac or H&E on these cars? Not looking for he said/he said but actual info.

<span style=\'color:green\'>Reading further looks like they built 1984 models? Is the difference between Le Cabriolet and Paris simply that they were modified in different factories? 

Cadillac DeVille(1977-1984) Hess & Eisenhardt(LeCabriolet)(1978-1983), American Custom Coachworks(Paris)(1977-1979)


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 18 2009, 07:02 PM~16023581
> *:0  There lies the fault with www.wikipedia.com (user posted info.) Can anyone post info straight from Cadillac or H&E on these cars? Not looking for he said/he said but actual info.
> 
> Reading further looks like they built 1984 models? Is the difference between Le Cabriolet and Paris simply that they were modified in different factories?
> ...


last year built 1982 Le Cabs ....last year paris is 1979


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 18 2009, 08:09 PM~16023638
> *last year built 1982 Le Cabs ....last year paris is 1979
> *


:thumbsup:

Now looking to find out the difference between Paris and Le Cab. 

Have seen 79' Le Cabs, does that just mean its a 79' that was converted by H&E rather than American Custom Coachworks?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 18 2009, 07:35 PM~16023899
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Now looking to find out the difference between Paris and Le Cab.
> ...


yup


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 18 2009, 06:09 PM~16023638
> *last year built 1982 Le Cabs ....last year paris is 1979
> *


waddup big homie imma get u that email this week so we can get crackin on those windows  . the paris was also made up to 81 oishi from lifestyle had one named laytex 81 paris cv , and anthony from homies bought one from a guy in san diego la gente c.c tan color one a 1980


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 18 2009, 09:32 PM~16025474
> *waddup big homie  imma get u that email this week so we can get crackin on those windows    .  the paris was also made up to 81  oishi from lifestyle had one  named laytex 81 paris cv , and anthony from homies bought one from a guy in san diego  la gente c.c  tan color one a 1980
> *



Whats up John :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 18 2009, 10:32 PM~16025474
> *waddup big homie  imma get u that email this week so we can get crackin on those windows    .  the paris was also made up to 81  oishi from lifestyle had one  named laytex 81 paris cv , and anthony from homies bought one from a guy in san diego  la gente c.c  tan color one a 1980
> *


What up doggie cool im excited bout doing those windows its gonna look sick as fuck ...i saw oeshi's and it looked like a conversion with the post on the windows like chicos ....


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Big Rich, MR.CADILLAC, BIG PAGE


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:55 PM~15916616
> *
> 
> 
> ...




GOT THE MAGAZINE TONIGHT CONGRATS ON THE LRM FEATURE PAGE! CAR IS BEAUTIFUL! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 18 2009, 11:13 PM~16025757
> *GOT IT TONIGHT CONGRATS ON THE LRM FEATURE PAGE! CAR IS BEAUTIFUL!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie what up with that trailer :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 18 2009, 10:14 PM~16025764
> *thanks homie what up with that trailer  :biggrin:
> *




After the first of the year I need to get it done still working on company name and phone number and website. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 18 2009, 11:13 PM~16025753
> *Big Rich, MR.CADILLAC, BIG PAGE
> *


crenshaw marty what it do.....cant wait for new years


big rich whats up homie


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 18 2009, 11:17 PM~16025781
> *After the first of the year I need to get it done still working on company name and  phone number and website.  :biggrin:
> *


cool... you know we do all that homie just incase you need any help.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 18 2009, 10:18 PM~16025802
> *cool... you know we do all that homie just incase you need any help.
> *




Cool Thanks I will give you a call


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 18 2009, 11:21 PM~16025827
> *Cool Thanks I will give you a call
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]
SNAGGED THIS PICTURE FROM MR. LOWSANJONATES BUILD HE PUT ALOT OF WORK IN THIS RIDE ONE OF THE ONES I'M REALLY WAITING TO SEE  ALONG WITH AROUND 5 OTHERS THAT I HAVE SOLD PARTS TOO


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT for that.. drop top caddies....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

>


SNAGGED THIS PICTURE FROM MR. LOWSANJONATES BUILD HE PUT ALOT OF WORK IN THIS RIDE ONE OF THE ONES I'M REALLY WAITING TO SEE  ALONG WITH AROUND 5 OTHERS THAT I HAVE SOLD PARTS TOO 
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 i :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2009, 08:26 PM~16015734
> *all conversions your right but the lecabs come from the cadillac dealer from h&e and were serviced by cadillac cuz they were contracted through cadillac all the others are JUST LE CHOPS and are not official...like it or not ...it is what it is.. and at the end of the day  they are all imitating the lecab or the  paris
> *


ok , ok , when u need make a conversion from wich car u get the convertible mechanism ? osea de k karro le keda pues ?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 18 2009, 11:19 PM~16026197
> *ok , ok , when u need  make a conversion from wich car u get the convertible mechanism ? osea de k karro le keda pues ?
> *


A 70S STYLE LECAB IF YOU CAN FIND A DECENT PRICE ON ONE, IF YOU CANT FIND ONE START LOOKING FOR SOMEHING THAT YOU CAN MAKE WORK BUT WILL NOT BE THE SAME


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 17 2009, 09:53 PM~16015996
> *Whats up Rob How is the Le Cab Comming  :biggrin:
> *


It`s getting there .........Hopefully by summer she will be Ready 2 Show!


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 18 2009, 10:34 AM~16019874
> *just so im clear, h&e is an official chop?  so if the roof leaked or the rack was fucked up you could bring it to any cadillac dealer and they would fix the work that went wrong from h&e??  hahahaha! doubt it!! cadillac would tell you to shit in your hat and bring that shit back to mess and eisenhack!!
> *


R U FKN Serious?? Just because U Hacked the Top off your Coupe and Put some Time in building it U Think your Car is Equal to Or Better Then A LeCab?? What the fuk Are U Smoking ?!!??


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 18 2009, 05:02 PM~16022570
> *Sucks that this topic has the feel of not wanting to say or ask the wrong question without somebody looking to bite your head off, I think part of that is because its hard to understand how comments are made when reading them and not in person.
> Everyone who has posted in here has provided motivation, thank you for that.
> Not that it matters but here is the info I found...*


x2 It's funny how everyone worships the ground Topo walks on cuz he turned a 4-door Bigbody into a 2-door, but if someone turns a Coupe D into a rag it gets picked apart! :uh: I thought Lowriding was about *customizing* if it's the "real deal" or not... :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 18 2009, 04:00 PM~16022558
> *Sick ride Homie
> *


Not mine!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Dec 19 2009, 01:36 AM~16026767
> *R U FKN Serious??  Just because U Hacked the Top off your Coupe and Put some Time in building it U Think your Car is Equal to Or Better Then A LeCab?? What the fuk Are U Smoking ?!!??
> *


How's ur foot taste in yer mouth homie? You said it best..it takes time to *build* something that's not original. A LeCab is *already* a LeCab! Doesn't take any work to make a convertible a convertible... speaking of work, I didn't read anywhere in Feb. LRM that the owner put in *any* actual work.. Seems Topo took care of all that too... 

yeah I said it...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 19 2009, 01:55 AM~16026888
> *How's ur foot taste in yer mouth homie?  You said it best..it takes time to build something that's not original.  A LeCab is already a LeCab! Doesn't take any work to make a convertible a convertible... speaking of work, I didn't read anywhere in Feb. LRM that the owner put in any actual work.. Seems Topo took care of all that too...
> 
> yeah I said it...
> *


REAL MUTHAFUCCIN G'S NO ACTORS NO STUDIO GANSTERS 100% STREET CERTIFIED... STEP UP YOUR GAME MAYBE YOU WONT HAVE TO BUILD YOUR OWN


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 02:15 AM~16027231
> *and im sure my homeboy topo will out  build any ragedy bucket you bring to the table clown
> YOU BETTER STAY IN NORTH IOWA WITH THAT BULLSHIT THIS IS LOS ANGELES IN THE MUTHAFUCCIN HOUSE YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY  <span style=\'color:blue\'>YEAH I SAID IT AND WHAT </span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

>


SNAGGED THIS PICTURE FROM MR. LOWSANJONATES BUILD HE PUT ALOT OF WORK IN THIS RIDE ONE OF THE ONES I'M REALLY WAITING TO SEE  ALONG WITH AROUND 5 OTHERS THAT I HAVE SOLD PARTS TOO 
[/quote]
1 day this car will see the street!  

And I do have to say this, " the quality of work that has went into my car is 100% better then when it came off the showroom floor!"

:biggrin: 

1978 Cadillac Paris d'Elegance


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 18 2009, 08:32 PM~16025474
> *waddup big homie  imma get u that email this week so we can get crackin on those windows    .  the paris was also made up to 81  oishi from lifestyle had one  named laytex 81 paris cv , and anthony from homies bought one from a guy in san diego  la gente c.c
> tan color one a 1980
> 
> *


 :cheesy: I want to see.


----------



## FUCKWHATUHEARD (Dec 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 02:15 AM~16027231
> *REAL MUTHAFUCCIN G'S NO ACTORS NO STUDIO GANSTERS  100% STREET CERTIFIED...  STEP UP YOUR GAME MAYBE YOU WONT HAVE TO BUILD YOUR OWN
> 
> *


THE FUCKED UP PART THAT THEY WERENT YOUR IDEAS.............................
THEY WERE SHEEN"s.........................................................................
ALL YOU DID WAS COME UP ON THE RIDE AND EVERYONE IS ON YOUR LIL DICK
LIKE YOU BUILT THAT BITHCH
YES IT IS A REAL NICE CAR .. BUT IF YOU DIDNT AL LEAST COME UP WITH THE 
PAINT SCEM IT ANT SHIT BUT SOMEOME ELSES VISIONS............
I THINK ITS REAL GAY THAT YOU GOT IN LRM WITH SOMEONE ELSES CAR....
YOU SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST CHANGED ONE FUCKING THING BEFORE .. TAKING 
PICS IN FRONT OF IT .....................
YOU HAVE ALOT OF SMART ASS REMARKS TO PEOPLE THAT WORK HARD ON THERE SHIT ..........THATS SOME HATTING ASS SHIT
I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GOING TO SAY THAT IM A NEWIBE AND I DONT KNOW SHIT .. BUT IV BEEN ON HERE FOR A LONG TIME AS GUEST BUT NEVER SIGNED UP BECAUSE I HAD NOTHING TO SAY... TILL NOW................. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 18 2009, 12:36 PM~16020423
> *and im sure you seen my le cab in the magazine and i have two more CARS  and they will be ready 2010 no hate in me I JUST STATE THE FACTS...IF YOU DONT LIKE ME CUZ I WRITE THE TRUTH THEN DONT COMMENT ON MY SHIT...
> by the way what do you drive  ???
> *



This is the last im going to speek about this, i understand you guys love your lecabs, i didnt buy one( even though i know where there is one and yes i can afford it) because i have to love what im driving, i dont love lecabs!! sorry i dont like the sail panel on the 1/4 and i hate the top and how alot of the interior is finished off. Im more interested about the story and nostalgia of the lecab then the car itself. I converted my own coupe the way i wanted it for the reason that i dont like the lecabs, if you had ever done a conversion you would understand why they are built the way they are and you would understand why there is a sail panel and why the rack sits up high when it folds etc etc>

Here is my issue!! i worked my fucking ass off on this conversion and pulled my hair out trying to get it the way i wanted( to stay true to the coupe style that caddy intended for) form and function not function and production numbers! so when you go out and buy the hardest lecab out there and come on here acting like your the spokes person for lecabs and shitting on conversions and anything thats not a real lecab than i got a problem homie!!! You cant denie that h&e didnt do the best work in the world, bondo over card board, 1/2 inch of lead, no drip rails , no seam sealer, poor welds on the racks, non matching reinforcement from one side of the frame to the other, sorry man even the lecab owners are posting pics and telling storys about the poor quality, its not hate its a fact!! im not saying my work is any better then h&e but i did put in as much hard working and engineering as them. you have to respect that! 
I dont care if you buy your shit and dont get your finger nails dirty, we all get to our dreams a different way, but mother fucker i do get my nails dirty and poor my heart into my cars!! and i do it all my self start to finish!!

Im not hating on you page your car is beutiful!! but be a little more open minded with some of us that have conversions, there not easy to make bro!!! we all have a common love and its lowrider caddys with the lid peeled off! :biggrin: 


and as far as my cars and work, search my name for my topics homie because i dont have a couple hours to post pics!! I got to get my finger nails dirty!! :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think they all suck ! LeCabs, Paris and conversions.

Here is my piece of shit for your viewing displeasure.

1978 Paris, Bought BRAND NEW in Beverly Hills on 12/23/1977 by Lance Sieberling.

I purchased it from Lances wife in April 2008 and did my thing to it.

29,000 OG miles, believe that!

Come hate on it all you want on New Years.

I hate on it constantly.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Dec 19 2009, 01:36 AM~16026767
> *R U FKN Serious??  Just because U Hacked the Top off your Coupe and Put some Time in building it U Think your Car is Equal to Or Better Then A LeCab?? What the fuk Are U Smoking ?!!??
> *


I never said it equal or better than a lecab!! atleast i hacked the roof off myself and didnt pay newport 20k to do it for me! 20k on a conversion? now what are you smoking?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:angel: :biggrin: Sometimes the truth hurts... Me personally I'll give the backyard builder props before the "checkbook rider".. maybe just me.. I also *like* the bump on the 1/4 panel of LeCabs, just looks right to me..
Im actually diggin the paint on the one in LRM, never been into the "solid color" look but I like it! Them clear corners are also sweet...
As far as me being in Iowa, that's never stopped me from doing the damn thing in this Lowrider world... I said what I was thinking, and maybe stepped on some toes, but if the shoe fits, wear it...


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

MR.CADILLAC, cd blazin, BIG PAGE


Whats up Granpa and Big Page :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCKWHATUHEARD_@Dec 19 2009, 09:34 AM~16028017
> *THE FUCKED UP PART THAT THEY WERENT YOUR IDEAS.............................
> THEY WERE SHEEN"s.........................................................................
> ALL YOU DID WAS COME UP ON THE RIDE AND EVERYONE IS ON YOUR  LIL DICK
> ...


well maybe if you read the story dumb ass it will explain alot to you it says i traded sheen for the car and for your info the car dosent even look the same i just have so many cars that im putting together that i cant tear down my le cab until oune of them is done dumbass but you will see my le cab in lrm soon along with my 64 rag this year done my way cuz i got it like that..... why buy a peice of shit rust bucket when you dont have to...so if you want to sell any thing worth whille holla at me  :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 11:22 AM~16028656
> *MR.CADILLAC, cd blazin, BIG PAGE
> Whats up Granpa and Big Page :biggrin:
> *


what up .MR CADILLAC whats poppin


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 19 2009, 10:32 AM~16028312
> *I think they all suck ! LeCabs, Paris and conversions.
> 
> Here is my piece of shit for your viewing displeasure.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 10:26 AM~16028682
> *what up .MR CADILLAC whats poppin
> *




Not much just getting ready to take the kids out and you?


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 19 2009, 09:32 AM~16028312
> *I think they all suck ! LeCabs, Paris and conversions.
> 
> Here is my piece of shit for your viewing displeasure.
> ...




Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 19 2009, 10:11 AM~16028213
> *This is the last im going to speek about this, i understand you guys love your lecabs, i didnt buy one( even though i know where there is one and yes i can afford it) because i have to love what im driving, i dont love lecabs!! sorry i dont like the sail panel on the 1/4 and i hate the top and how alot of the interior is finished off. Im more interested about the story and nostalgia of the lecab then the car itself.  I converted my own coupe the way i wanted it for the reason that i dont like the lecabs, if you had ever done a conversion you would understand why they are built the way they are and you would understand why there is a sail panel and why the rack sits up high when it folds etc etc>
> 
> Here is my issue!!  i worked my fucking ass off on this conversion and pulled my hair out trying to get it the way i wanted( to stay true to the coupe style that caddy intended for)  form and function not function and production numbers!  so when you go out and buy the hardest lecab out there and come on here acting like your the spokes person for lecabs and shitting on conversions and anything thats not a real lecab than i got a problem homie!!!  You cant denie that h&e didnt do the best work in the world, bondo over card board, 1/2 inch of lead, no drip rails , no seam sealer, poor welds on the racks, non matching reinforcement from one side of the frame to the other, sorry man even the lecab owners are posting pics and telling storys about the poor quality, its not hate  its a fact!! im not saying my work is any better then h&e but i did put in as much hard working and engineering as them. you have to respect that!
> ...


homie i understand that... coversions are cool when done right im not argueing that someone said something about the blue one that lac of respect posted he got that pic from our topic we seen that car in person and it was built all wrong so i called it a le chop no disrespect to others but that one was a hack job go back and look at the pics and you will see stuff all wrong and thats off pics


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 11:35 AM~16028737
> *Not much just getting ready to take the kids out and you?
> *


about to go whatch my 9 yr old in a church play


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn BIG PAGE you taking alot of heat up in here...... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 02:15 AM~16027231
> *REAL MUTHAFUCCIN G'S NO ACTORS NO STUDIO GANSTERS  100% STREET CERTIFIED...  STEP UP YOUR GAME MAYBE YOU WONT HAVE TO BUILD YOUR OWN
> 
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ITS CRAZY PEOPLE MAKING NEW SCREEN NAMES TO SAY SHIT, THIS TOPIC IS CRAZY, IT DONT MATTER IF ITS BUILT OR BOUGHT, SOME GUYS GOT TIME, SOME DONT, DONT MAKE YOU LESS OF A RIDER ONE WAY OR ANOTHER, OR MORE OF A RIDER, THERES NO RULES TO THIS ONLY THE RULES WE PUT ON EACH OTHER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 10:48 AM~16028820
> *damn BIG PAGE you taking alot of heat up in here...... :biggrin:
> *


I'M STILL WAITING TO SEE YOUR OLD LECAB WAS CLEAN WHEN YOU HAD IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 19 2009, 11:00 AM~16028527
> *:angel:  :biggrin: Sometimes the truth hurts... Me personally I'll give the backyard builder props before the "checkbook rider".. maybe just me.. I also like the bump on the 1/4 panel of LeCabs, just looks right to me..
> Im actually diggin the paint on the one in LRM, never been into the "solid color" look but I like it! Them clear corners are also sweet...
> As far as me being in Iowa, that's never stopped me from doing the damn thing in this Lowrider world... I said what I was thinking, and maybe stepped on some toes, but if the shoe fits, wear it...
> *


well thats great i have built alot of cars in my life but i dont have to anymore i have a successful business to run i have to many things going in my life so i pay others to incorporate my ideas into my cars i thank god i can write checks i love my life and really at the end of the day IT IS WHAT IT IS ... this aint the first car in a magazine for me <span style=\'color:blue\'>I BEEN DOING THIS SHIT BEFORE MOBY DICK WAS A GUPPY ....</span>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 19 2009, 10:56 AM~16028876
> *I'M STILL WAITING TO SEE YOUR OLD LECAB WAS CLEAN WHEN YOU HAD IT :biggrin:
> *


that thang is going to hurt alot of feelings when is done but that's all i'm going to say....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 11:48 AM~16028820
> *damn BIG PAGE you taking alot of heat up in here...... :biggrin:
> *


DOUBLE O WHAT IT DO HOMIE ...THE DIFFRENCE IS I TALK THE TALK AND WALK THE WALK AND IF I SEE SOMETHING WRONG I CALL IT AND BITCH ****** GET ALL BUT HURT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 12:06 PM~16028928
> *that thang is going to hurt alot of feelings when is done but that's all i'm going to say....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

do what you do BIG PAGE haters and shit talkers are going to do what they do best.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 11:00 AM~16028895
> *well thats great i have a built alot of cars in my life  but i dont have to anymore i have a successful business to run i have to many things going in my life so i pay others to incorporate my ideas into my cars i thank god i can write checks i love my life and really at the end of the day IT IS WHAT IT IS ... this aint the first car in a magazine for me <span style=\'color:blue\'>I BEEN DOING THIS SHIT BEFORE MOBY DICK WAS A GUPPY ....</span>
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 10:48 AM~16028820
> *damn BIG PAGE you taking alot of heat up in here...... :biggrin:
> *




Whats up DOUBLE-O :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 12:09 PM~16028946
> *do what you do BIG PAGE haters and shit talkers are going to do what they do best.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS PLAYER WHATS UP WITH THAT LE CAB DOUBLE O :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 11:12 AM~16028966
> *YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS PLAYER WHATS UP WITH THAT LE CAB DOUBLE O  :0
> *




I was going to buy his car 2 years ago but I had some problems so I had to step back from it and let a UCE Member from Las Vegas buy it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 11:11 AM~16028959
> *Whats up DOUBLE-O :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 19 2009, 09:32 AM~16028312
> *I think they all suck ! LeCabs, Paris and conversions.
> 
> Here is my piece of shit for your viewing displeasure.
> ...



And by Hate on it you mean Drool uncontrollably


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 11:15 AM~16028985
> *I was going to buy his car 2 years ago but I had some problems so I had to step back from it and let a UCE Member from Las Vegas buy it
> *


i still keep in touch with him and trust me when i tell you that thang is coming....... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 11:19 AM~16029009
> *i still keep in touch with him and trust me when i tell you that thang is coming....... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



I know I heard it was going to be bas ass :0 

I just bought a 1981 Le Cab :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 12:19 PM~16029009
> *i still keep in touch with him and trust me when i tell you that thang is coming....... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I LOVE THESE CARS HOMIE I HAVE BIN WANTING ONE FOR YEARS AND FINALLY GOT SHEEN TO GIVE UP HIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

man is crazy cause once i seen you bought sheen's car and than you made the magazine i had a feeling you were going to get alot of shit talking from it . 

beautiful car to say the least.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 12:22 PM~16029020
> *I know I heard it was going to be bas ass :0
> 
> I just bought a 1981 Le Cab  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT ONE MR. CADILLAC


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

KEEP RIDIN AND LET THE HATERS HATE , FUCK IT


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 11:23 AM~16029032
> *WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT ONE MR. CADILLAC
> *



Threw a freind of mine that is all ways on the look out for cars :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 12:23 PM~16029026
> *man is crazy cause once i seen you bought sheen's car and than you made the magazine i had a feeling you were going to get alot of shit talking from it .
> 
> beautiful car to say the least.....
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE TO ME IT WAS A POINT I WAS MAKING TO MY SELF AND TO MY HOMIE SHEEN I BIN TELLING THAT DUDE THAT CAR NEEDED TO BE IN L.A. AS SOON AS IM DONE WITH MY RAG 4 THATS GUARANTEED TO BE ON THE COVER OF LRM IM GOING TO TEAR DOWN MY LECAB AND DO IT MY WAY BUT I NEEDED SOMETHING FLY MEAN WHILE YOU FEEL ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 11:29 AM~16029056
> *ITS COOL HOMIE TO ME IT WAS A POINT I WAS MAKING TO MY SELF AND TO MY HOMIE SHEEN I BIN TELLING THAT DUDE THAT CAR NEEDED TO BE IN L.A. AS SOON AS IM DONE WITH MY RAG 4 THATS GUARANTEED TO BE ON THE COVER OF LRM IM GOING TO TEAR DOWN MY LECAB AND DO IT MY WAY BUT I NEEDED SOMETHING FLY MEAN WHILE  YOU FEEL ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 12:27 PM~16029049
> *Threw a freind of mine that is all ways on the look out for cars  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON THE FIND AND IF YOUR FREIND FINDS ANOTHER ONE AND YOU DONT WANT IT PLEASE LET ME KNOW I WANT IT :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 11:31 AM~16029072
> *CONGRATS ON THE FIND AND IF YOUR FREIND FINDS ANOTHER ONE AND YOU DONT WANT IT PLEASE LET ME KNOW I WANT IT :biggrin:
> *


What year would you be looking for?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 12:32 PM~16029082
> *What year would you be looking for?
> *


1980 AND UP MODELS


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 02:27 PM~16029049
> *Threw a freind of mine that is all ways on the look out for cars  :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmmm is the leCab a green color?... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 19 2009, 11:35 AM~16029101
> *Hmmmmm is the leCab a green color?... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 02:37 PM~16029116
> *hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:around:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 11:29 AM~16029056
> *ITS COOL HOMIE TO ME IT WAS A POINT I WAS MAKING TO MY SELF AND TO MY HOMIE SHEEN I BIN TELLING THAT DUDE THAT CAR NEEDED TO BE IN L.A. AS SOON AS IM DONE WITH MY RAG 4 THATS GUARANTEED TO BE ON THE COVER OF LRM IM GOING TO TEAR DOWN MY LECAB AND DO IT MY WAY BUT I NEEDED SOMETHING FLY MEAN WHILE  YOU FEEL ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DO WHAT YOU DO BIG DAWG.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 18 2009, 12:34 PM~16019874
> *just so im clear, h&e is an official chop?  so if the roof leaked or the rack was fucked up you could bring it to any cadillac dealer and they would fix the work that went wrong from h&e??  hahahaha! doubt it!! cadillac would tell you to shit in your hat and bring that shit back to mess and eisenhack!!
> *


*Any more questions?*


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 19 2009, 09:51 AM~16028444
> *I never said it equal or better than a lecab!!  atleast i hacked the roof off myself and didnt pay newport 20k to do it for me!  20k on a conversion? now what are you smoking?
> *


Smoking Franklins............And yes I feel the Same way .....Drop the Top! But U come off like your Lac is the best ever .........U R Trippin! But I am not hating on your work and yes H & E has its Flaws but The Actual Fact is :Back in the Late 70`s and Early 80`s That WAS THE WAY THEY WERE BUILT. So don`t sit here knocking LeCabs and Paris` . That is the Reason why people here R woofing @ U . And for the Record Newport`s Work Sucks....And that car is a Ghost 2 me .....But oh well. That is water under the bridge. 1 MORE THING if U hate LeCabs So much then Stay away from this post.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:24 PM~16030303
> *Any more questions?
> 
> 
> ...


All in writing  :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I have been collecting H&E stuff for years.... This is my dream ride and my passion.... here is a taste of what i have


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

This was used at dealers for a presentation back before they had power point on computer :cheesy:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 02:39 PM~16030435
> *I have been collecting H&E stuff for years.... This is my dream ride and my passion.... here is a taste of what i have
> 
> 
> ...


good shit liv 4 lacs what a slap in the face to all the faggits that hate on H&E and bye the way this is BIG PAGE on my sons computer


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 18 2009, 10:34 AM~16019874
> *just so im clear, h&e is an official chop?   so if the roof leaked or the rack was fucked up you could bring it to any cadillac dealer and they would fix the work that went wrong from h&e??  hahahaha! doubt it!! cadillac would tell you to shit in your hat and bring that shit back to mess and eisenhack!!
> *


now i hope you can read dumb ass.. YOU DONT KNOW SHIT AND LIKE I SAID IT WAS COVERED
BY CADILLAC... BEFORE YOU MAKE ANY COMMENTS CHECK YOUR FACTS SUCKA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 18 2009, 03:08 PM~16021095
> *Yeah, they we're all hardtops! I might be incorrect here but i think even all the Lecab titles still say Coupe Deville
> *


mine says..
BODY STYLE: CV








:biggrin: 

Also want to ad with the exception of the paint and rear seat cusion, I built my car and found no card board n bondo fab work from H&E... maybe they did that prior to 1982??


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:06 PM~16030627
> *mine says..
> BODY STYLE: CV
> 
> ...


MINE DOES TO SAY CV BODY I LOVE IT JUST THE FACTS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND MINE IS A 1982


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 19 2009, 05:09 PM~16030654
> *MINE DOES TO  SAY CV  BODY  I LOVE IT JUST THE FACTS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


too much pedo up in here so i had to regulate :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:10 PM~16030661
> *too much pedo up in here so i had to regulate :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL YOU HOMIE THAT WAS THE SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 19 2009, 05:11 PM~16030670
> *I FEEL YOU HOMIE THAT WAS THE SHIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


if anyone has anymore questions ill do my best to answer them :biggrin: 
Page those emblems on your fenders.... They used to be part of my collection  :biggrin: I have 6 more :cheesy:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big Aaron, 87-93-94, 82 deville

WHATS UP HOMIE...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:18 PM~16030710
> *if anyone has anymore questions ill do my best to answer them :biggrin:
> Page those emblems on your fenders.... They used to be part of my collection   :biggrin: I have 6 more :cheesy:
> *


MAN HOMIE THOSE ARE THE SHIT WHAT ELSE YOU GOT PM ME IF YOU WANT TO GET RID OF ANYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 18 2009, 05:42 PM~16022372
> *Mine Says
> 
> Year  Make      Model
> ...


bout time Craig :biggrin: need a rear glass :cheesy: Hey i have 2 NOS ones  and a used one


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:20 PM~16030733
> *bout time Craig :biggrin: need a rear glass :cheesy: Hey i have 2 NOS ones  and a used one
> *


YEAH I HAVE ONE TOO :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 19 2009, 05:20 PM~16030731
> *MAN HOMIE THOSE ARE THE SHIT WHAT ELSE YOU GOT PM ME IF YOU WANT TO GET RID OF ANYTHING :biggrin:
> *


i try to hold on to as much crap as i can


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 19 2009, 05:21 PM~16030742
> *YEAH I HAVE ONE TOO  :0
> *


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

How much for the NOS,I need one for my 81.


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:20 PM~16030733
> *bout time Craig :biggrin: need a rear glass :cheesy: Hey i have 2 NOS ones  and a used one
> *


IM GONNA PUT A NEW TOP ON IT BUT IM SCARED TO PUT IT ON CUZ OF THE DROLICS
HOW DID YOU GET IT TO NOT BREAK WITH HYDROS


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:20 PM~16030733
> *bout time Craig :biggrin: need a rear glass :cheesy: Hey i have 2 NOS ones  and a used one
> *


can i put a NOS one on layaway? :cheesy:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:39 PM~16030435
> *I have been collecting H&E stuff for years.... This is my dream ride and my passion.... here is a taste of what i have
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:20 PM~16030733
> *bout time Craig :biggrin: need a rear glass :cheesy: Hey i have 2 NOS ones  and a used one
> *




Brian call me when you have time I left you a message on both your numbers :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

MR.CADILLAC, CORE



Whats up core


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 19 2009, 04:09 PM~16030654
> *MINE DOES TO  SAY CV  BODY  I LOVE IT JUST THE FACTS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND MINE IS A 1982
> *


mine just says 2dr


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:18 PM~16030710
> *if anyone has anymore questions ill do my best to answer them :biggrin:
> Page those emblems on your fenders.... They used to be part of my collection   :biggrin: I have 6 more :cheesy:
> *


from the Jagaur's :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:18 PM~16030710
> *if anyone has anymore questions ill do my best to answer them :biggrin:
> Page those emblems on your fenders.... They used to be part of my collection   :biggrin: I have 6 more :cheesy:
> *



I need a set :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin+Dec 19 2009, 05:22 PM~16030752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope!!  they are smaller :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 06:40 PM~16031180
> *I need a set  :biggrin:
> *











gonna have to ask Ty if hes willing to give up a set :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:55 PM~16031319
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I have a date for him :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 07:06 PM~16031409
> *Haha I have a date for him  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


are you plottin a way to get my cadi :scrutinize: :biggrin: shes a cutie :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 05:11 PM~16031450
> *are you plottin a way to get my cadi :scrutinize:  :biggrin: shes a cutie :biggrin:
> *




No not you car just some help with HER car :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 07:15 PM~16031497
> *No not you car just some help with HER car :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> Thank you. Your boy is cutie too. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> > Thank you. Your boy is cutie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> thanks and tell angie i said congrats


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> Haha I have a date for him :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> > Haha I have a date for him :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:10 PM~16030661
> *too much pedo up in here so i had to regulate :biggrin:
> *


*good shit B*.... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

REAL MUTHAFUCCIN G'S NO ACTORS NO STUDIO GANSTERS 100% STREET CERTIFIED... STEP UP YOUR GAME MAYBE YOU WONT HAVE TO BUILD YOUR OWN 

[/quote]


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> REAL MUTHAFUCCIN G'S NO ACTORS NO STUDIO GANSTERS 100% STREET CERTIFIED... STEP UP YOUR GAME MAYBE YOU WONT HAVE TO BUILD YOUR OWN



[/quote]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 19 2009, 08:58 PM~16033731
> *
> *


WUTS GOOD BIG HOMIE  THIS TOPIC ALWAYS POPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

HORRIBLE fucking cars........................

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 20 2009, 07:42 AM~16036314
> *HORRIBLE fucking cars........................
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 20 2009, 06:20 AM~16036236
> *WUTS GOOD BIG HOMIE   THIS TOPIC ALWAYS POPPIN :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW EVERYBODYS PROUD OF THEIR SHIT LOL :biggrin: ITS ALL IN FUN HOMIE THIS INTERNET SHIT IS FUNNY :biggrin:BUT DONT GET IT TWSTED WE'RE STILL 100% STREET CERTIFIED YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY REAL MUTHAFUCCIN G'S


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> REAL MUTHAFUCCIN G'S NO ACTORS NO STUDIO GANSTERS 100% STREET CERTIFIED... STEP UP YOUR GAME MAYBE YOU WONT HAVE TO BUILD YOUR OWN



[/quote]
:machinegun: :thumbsup: :420: :h5: 


T
T
T

FOR THESE BLUETIFULL RAGS


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG PAGE, JustCruisin


My new best friend! :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 20 2009, 02:34 PM~16038336
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG PAGE, JustCruisin
> My new best friend!  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 20 2009, 06:42 AM~16036314
> *HORRIBLE fucking cars........................
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...





Just Horrible :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 19 2009, 05:24 PM~16031095
> *MR.CADILLAC, CORE
> Whats up core
> *


Whats new Craig :wave:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 20 2009, 05:54 PM~16040051
> *Whats new Craig  :wave:
> *




How is your Le Cab comming :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 20 2009, 07:24 PM~16040276
> *How is your Le Cab comming   :biggrin:
> *


I havent touched it at all but I have been collecting parts for it :biggrin: , still working on the caprice but I would like to start it soon 

So you picked up an 81, nice


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 05:53 PM~16031300
> *nope!!  they are smaller :biggrin:
> *


Oh I thought they were the same


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 19 2009, 04:23 PM~16030760
> *IM GONNA PUT A NEW TOP ON IT BUT IM SCARED TO PUT IT ON CUZ OF THE DROLICS
> HOW DID YOU GET IT TO NOT BREAK WITH HYDROS
> *


Im confused why would it break?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 20 2009, 08:40 PM~16040443
> *Oh I thought they were the same
> 
> 
> ...


the emblems are the same, I thought you were talkin about the rear glass my bad :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2009, 07:56 PM~16040578
> *the emblems are the same, I thought you were talkin about the rear glass my bad :biggrin:
> *


  

What was the talk about the rear glass breaking?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Centerfold is going up in the garage, congrats Page on the feature this month.


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

real gs dont brag just stack them chips still loking for a le cab to trade for a rag 63 impala


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 20 2009, 11:02 PM~16042879
> *real gs dont brag just stack them chips still loking for a le cab to trade for a rag 63 impala
> *


THIS ONE DOES CUZ I DONT GIVE A FUCK :0


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

not talking shit on u big page ur le cab is a bad ass ride just dont see the conection on being a g has to do with lowriding


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 20 2009, 11:40 PM~16043233
> *not talking shit on u big page ur le cab is a bad ass ride just dont see the conection on being a g has to do with lowriding
> *


THATS HOW I GREW UP GANG BANGING AND LOWRIDERS THATS WHERE LOWRIDING CAME FROM 
THATS THE LOWRIDER HISTORY THE LOW LOWS WERE A YOUNG G'S DREAM CAR NOW IT HAS EVOLVED TO SOMETHING ELSE...IN A GOOD WAY BUT ME I WILL ALWAYS BE A G


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

i undertsand bro i still gang bang


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 20 2009, 11:59 PM~16043448
> *i undertsand bro i still gang bang
> *


THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS HOMIE


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

yaeh i know bro . how hard is it to find a le cab 1980s


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 21 2009, 12:06 AM~16043493
> *yaeh i know bro . how hard is it to find a le cab 1980s
> *


THE WAY ITS LOOKIN ITS REALLY :angry: HARD I WAS LUCKY TO HAVE A GOOD HOMIE TO GIVE UP HIS


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

fuckit im still going to chop my coupe but im not going to claim that its a le cab caddys are one of my fav lo lo seen all my homies in compton growing up but when i saw a lecab just gotta have one but i cant find one i willing to trade my 63 rag the real rag not the converted one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 21 2009, 12:13 AM~16043564
> *fuckit im still going to chop my coupe but im not going to claim that its a le cab caddys  are one of my fav lo lo seen all my homies in compton growing up but when i saw a lecab just gotta have one but i cant find one i willing to trade my 63 rag the real rag not the converted one
> *


MAKE YOUR COUPE A CONVERSION THATS COOL THATS WHAT I WAS PLANNING TO DO IF I COULD'NT FIND ONE ....JUST KEEP IT REAL AND NICE AND YOU WILL RECEIVE ALOT OF PROPS AND RESPECT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

thats cool bro im going to do that im just want to make sure that i get the right cuts to make it as close ass possible the impalas are aesy to convert but the caddy if you dont do them right it will look like shit i bought an 1976 eldorodo conv with a little glass mod and rack mod ill get close ill post the pictures of the conversion soon


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 21 2009, 12:24 AM~16043645
> *thats cool bro im going to do that im just want to make sure that i get the right cuts to make it as close ass possible the impalas are aesy to convert but the caddy if you dont do them right it will look like shit i bought an 1976 eldorodo conv with a little glass mod and rack mod ill get close ill post the pictures of the conversion soon
> *


YOU COULD USE A 1978 1979 DONER CAR THATS THE WAY YOU CAN GET THE CLOSEST


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 21 2009, 12:33 AM~16043717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY HOMIE CHICOS CAR... FROM LOS ANGELES C.C.


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

alright ill try to find but who has one for sale thats a bucket if u know off any let me know. check u out later big page congratulations on ur ride let me know if u ever want to sell it and i know that they are pricy they are more rare then a impala rag but close in the price range


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 21 2009, 12:40 AM~16043779
> *alright ill try to find but who has one for sale thats a bucket if u know off any let me know. check u out later big page congratulations on ur ride let me know if u ever want to sell it  and i know that they are pricy they are more rare then a impala rag but close in the price range
> *


    THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:06 PM~16030627
> *mine says..
> BODY STYLE: CV
> 
> ...


Ill PM you my address so you can send me my Title Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

x2 lol


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 18 2009, 03:08 PM~16021095
> *Yeah, they we're all hardtops! I might be incorrect here but i think even all the Lecab titles still say Coupe Deville
> *


mine says:

VIN: 6D476A------- make: CAD model: DEV year: 80 body type: CV cyl: 08 power: G


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:39 PM~16030435
> *I have been collecting H&E stuff for years.... This is my dream ride and my passion.... here is a taste of what i have
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thats the shit right there Brian 

keep posting up the history 

...crazy how they show a 79 as "introducing the 1980"...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 20 2009, 11:33 PM~16043717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THE NEW CHANGES ON IT


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

seen this in huntington beach last week :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 19 2009, 02:44 AM~16026823
> *x2 It's funny how everyone worships the ground Topo walks on cuz he turned a 4-door Bigbody into a 2-door, but if someone turns a Coupe D into a rag it gets picked apart! :uh:  I thought Lowriding was about customizing if it's the "real deal" or not... :dunno:
> *


I think the big difference here is that there was never an option for a 93-96 convertible. UNTIL Topo made one. 

Coupes... well you have Le Cabs and the Paris to choose from. 

I agree on the customizing part :thumbsup: but, I would never convert an Impala because they were an option. Just my opinion, not that it matters because I do not own a Le Cabriolet or Paris. Just a dreamer hoping for one day. :x: 




> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Dec 19 2009, 02:55 AM~16026888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I got no connection with either person but want to speak my observation(s). JusCrusin's comments are not just his own, we have all heard this at one time or another about somebody's ride. There is a term thrown around "Built not Bought" that seems to be more often used with hoppers but applies to all style of rides. I have yet to hear a wrong way of obtaining a lowrider. Build it, Buy it, Dream it... just dont put the next man down for what he does or does not have. 

For some of us the enjoyment is obtained when tearing down the ride and putting in as much work as possible before handing it over to a proffesional. I think a majority of the people on LayitLow who actually have rides agree on this. Look at all the sweat LowSanJoNate has been putting into his... :loco:

On the other hand BigPage made a very good point that a lot of people may not be able to understand and he did not have to provide an explanation for. He said he has a business to run (which if anyone has done/attempted you will understand how time consuming it is) and does not have time to work on the cars. His business has afforded him the ability to purchase a vehicle which only needs his personal touches to make him happy. I would compare that to my previous comment about buying a LeCab/Paris because the major fabrication work is already done and the car then just needs one's personal touch rather that going through all the work CD Blazin has. 

To continually argue either of these points (as well as what you got in your pocket or driveway) is spending too much time worrying about what another man has/does or thinks about you. Period. Enjoy the craftmanship that goes into the rides posted and live your life. :nicoderm:




Really like how this picture looks. :thumbsup:



Like the light blue, just not the dark (just my opinion). What other colors would go with this one? Anyone know what color the top is?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Dec 21 2009, 11:24 AM~16045780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its funny most of the literature i find for 1980 will show atleast one or two pics of the 79.... :dunno:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

good point cali styls talked about let just keep lowriding if youre bleesed with the real le cab no matter how you got by that i mean if you hustle in the game or are a hard worker kepping youre buisness going i just aquired a shop 4 months ago and thanks to the man upstiars im content with what i got and providing to my family when i started lowriding i had a 1980 pontiac grand prix sitting on old school mc leans and a two pump set up and i still got the car with bondo still coverring the bullet holes i just thank the man up theire that im still here able to talk about this topic its a bleesing in its own i will convert my coupe to a drop but im not going to claim it as a lecab no matter what those cars are rare and much respect for the ones who have one but if i find one i will get one even after i convert mine im prety sure my god sone wont mind a converted one after it all said and done all i care about is my 37 chevy that my true baby


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 21 2009, 04:30 PM~16049984
> *I think the big difference here is that there was never an option for a 93-96 convertible. UNTIL Topo made one.
> 
> Coupes... well you have Le Cabs and the Paris to choose from.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

anyone got hood ornament and glove box Le Cabriolet script hit me up


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

well as far as converting the impalas you are wright their plenty out there the ones i did are homies that wanted them done as far as the two i have beleive it or not i got them from a guy who choped them a 61 and 63 i wouldint chop my hard top impals never but after i converted my chop tops the homies hit me up you cant tell them apart from an og rag even overkilled the frame reanforcement but you only in the stees points dont want to make them brettle all frame need to flex homie but i would never chop my hard tops they jusy look to clean to do that to


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 21 2009, 05:30 PM~16049984
> *I think the big difference here is that there was never an option for a 93-96 convertible. UNTIL Topo made one.
> Coupes... well you have Le Cabs and the Paris to choose from.
> I agree on the customizing part :thumbsup: but, I would never convert an Impala because they were an option. Just my opinion, not that it matters because I do not own a Le Cabriolet or Paris. Just a dreamer hoping for one day. :x:
> ...


Thanks, I feel so much better now Dr. Phil... J/K :cheesy: I do predict alot more conversions popping up in 10 years, either Le Cab, Impala, or whatever...just because of how scarce these cars are getting... like you said, people will get what they want one way or another...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 21 2009, 03:27 PM~16049219
> *mine says:
> 
> VIN: 6D476A-------    make: CAD  model: DEV  year: 80  body type: CV  cyl: 08  power: G
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 21 2009, 03:30 PM~16049984
> *I think the big difference here is that there was never an option for a 93-96 convertible. UNTIL Topo made one.
> 
> Coupes... well you have Le Cabs and the Paris to choose from.
> ...


Well said! :thumbsup: 
Shit I wish I would have been so lucky to find an 80s LeCab.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 21 2009, 10:59 PM~16052639
> *Well said! :thumbsup:
> Shit I wish I would have been so lucky to find an 80s LeCab.
> *


but you have a 90d Paris  :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 21 2009, 08:20 PM~16052906
> *but you have a 90d Paris   :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: Ive had this car almost 3 years and i havent even got to sit behind the wheel of it yet.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 21 2009, 04:30 PM~16049984
> *Like the light blue, just not the dark (just my opinion). What other colors would go with this one? Anyone know what color the top is?
> 
> 
> *


The top is Dark Blue!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 21 2009, 04:50 PM~16050191
> *when the stacks arrive it will be in the mail! :biggrin:
> *


The Birds Fly South for the Winter! :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 22 2009, 09:46 AM~16056236
> *The Birds Fly South for the Winter!  :biggrin:
> *


no flyin chickens need apply :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2009, 12:35 PM~16058492
> *no flyin chickens need apply :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 22 2009, 03:36 PM~16059078
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, ....

WHAT UP DADDY


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Dec 21 2009, 10:59 PM~16052639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Any pics with the top up and your new engine in :0 





Just trying to pull some info outa you. :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Dec 21 2009, 09:58 PM~16051560
> *anyone got hood ornament and glove box Le Cabriolet script hit me up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 22 2009, 07:59 PM~16062175
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

my house is about a mile from there....... :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> NICE PIC...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2009, 08:28 PM~16062505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 22 2009, 05:22 PM~16061150
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, ....
> 
> ...


*whats up plague , hope everything good with you.....* :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 21 2009, 09:56 PM~16052081
> *Thanks, I feel so much better now Dr. Phil... J/K  :cheesy:  I do predict alot more conversions popping up in 10 years, either Le Cab, Impala, or whatever...just because of how scarce these cars are getting... like you said, people will get what they want one way or another...
> *


theyve already been poppin up...but theres a real easy way to tell if an 80's been converted using 78-79 parts


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

lil member double o :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2009, 12:01 AM~16064776
> *lil member double o  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2008)

it wouldnt hapen to be the front of the door pillarr or window track on the doors o yeah lmost forgot they forget to take the glass and have it kustom made to fill the gap after u cut the front door pillar o and dont forget to modifie the qurter glass and the rack to take the real ugly fucken pointed glass that the fuckken eldorados have and dont forget to not and i mean not to put the lacab emblems on a converted coupe dont lie take pride in youre work thats directred to custom builders like big page said he was thankful his homie hucked him up it takes allot of balls to let one go i asked an older cock sucker if he was intrested in selling his a while back he looked at me and said to go fuck my selfe and said do you see a for sale sign on it a few years later the asshole died and i dont give a fuck he told me that it was special ordered from the factory and i probly never acuire one in my life time well his asshole racist son sold the car for almost nothing so when i convert my coupe ill still going to get a real one no fucking matter what like i said ill trade my converible impala for one or sell the mother fucker to get one cars come and go but fuck im still going to prove my point to that dead motherfucken racist white mother fucker he should of take it as a complment when some one tells u if u want to sell that rare car burn in fucken hell u dead motherfucker see when i get theire shit is personel with this dead fuck and now his son and all his fucken familly will se me when i get the real le cab and fuck it im not even going to fuck with this topic or lay it low shit talking bulshiters until my convertion is done to show im not a shit talker fuck haters fuck evreboby who aint with u big bad southside one 3 still living up north still dont give a fuck much love for the homies in big bad la compton watts 
and the piru bloods gives a fuck with racist bull shit later to big page good looking out on the info bro and stay a g homie o and fuck the politics with car clubs that call u scrap when u leave theire presents an fuck car shows ride them in the fucking streets fuck trailer bunnies all rato chavala ass hatters


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 23 2009, 02:06 AM~16065833
> *it wouldnt hapen to be the front of the door pillarr or window track on the doors o yeah lmost forgot they forget to take the glass and have it kustom made to fill the gap  after u cut the front door pillar o and dont forget to modifie the qurter glass and the rack to take the real ugly fucken pointed glass that the fuckken eldorados have and dont forget to not and i mean not to put the lacab emblems on a converted coupe dont  lie take pride in youre work thats directred to custom builders like big page said he was thankful his homie hucked him up it takes allot of balls to let one go i asked an older cock sucker if he was intrested in selling his a while back he looked at me and said to go fuck my selfe and said do you see a for sale sign on it a few years later the asshole died and i dont give a fuck he told me that it was special ordered from the factory and i probly never acuire one in my life time well his asshole racist son sold the car for almost nothing so when i convert my coupe ill still going to get a real one no fucking matter what like i said ill trade my converible impala for one or sell the mother fucker to get one cars come and go but fuck im still going to prove my point to that dead motherfucken racist white mother fucker he should of take it as a complment when some one tells u if u want to sell that rare car burn in fucken hell u dead motherfucker see when i get theire shit is personel with this dead fuck and now his son and all his fucken familly will se me when i get the real le cab and fuck it im not even going to fuck with this topic or lay it low shit talking bulshiters until my convertion is done to show im not a shit talker fuck haters fuck evreboby who aint with u  big bad southside one 3 still living up north still dont give a fuck much love for the homies in big bad la compton watts
> and the piru bloods gives a fuck with racist bull shit later to big page good looking out on the info bro and stay a g homie o and fuck the politics with car clubs that call u scrap when u leave theire presents an fuck car shows ride them in the fucking streets fuck trailer bunnies all rato chavala ass hatters
> *


WHATS UP MAN, DAMN BRO ITS ALRIGHT JUST DO YOUR THANG. YOU SEEM A LITTLE ANGRY :cheesy: DONT LET THIS STUFF BOTHER YOU AND KEEP RIDING EVERY ONE HAS HIS OWN VIEWS ON LOWRIDING AND BUILDING CARS BUT THIS IS WHAT MAKES LOWRIDING .PUTTING YOUR IDEAS INTO YOUR VISION, NOT CARING WHAT SOMEONE ELSE THINKS, CAUSE YOU CANT MAKE EVERY ONE HAPPY. AND KEEP US POSTED ON THAT RIDE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 23 2009, 08:36 AM~16066520
> *lol
> *


WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING UP THIS EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

a lot of hate in here lol. Lecabs are still my fav car. Something on my wish list, I've came close many times to owning one, just the people in japan wanted them more lol and they paid way more then I what I offered for the cars.

Its not about luck owning one of these cars, its all about how much you wanna spend and how bad you really want one. I'm sure some of these cars in here would find a new home for the right price. 

But it would be very hard to part with, I know if I had one I'd keep it.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 22 2009, 06:25 PM~16061843
> *Thanks. Any pics with the top up and your new engine in  :0
> Just trying to pull some info outa you.  :biggrin:
> *


I got some pics with that Baby Blue ones Top up! I got to find them?

As far as the info... :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this one?


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 22 2009, 06:59 PM~16062175
> *:biggrin:
> *


hit me up Sheen if you got some :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 23 2009, 05:54 PM~16071699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Dec 23 2009, 08:23 PM~16071992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty okay for a paint job thats going on eight years old :happysad: 

Yo Danny take a good look at this ride


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 24 2009, 02:08 AM~16075892
> *
> *


Sup BIG PAGE?
Doggy you need to change your name to MOST HATED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 24 2009, 02:10 AM~16075894
> *Sup BIG PAGE?
> Doggy you need to change your name to MOST HATED!!!  :biggrin:
> *



LOL, nah.....the topic needs to be changed to the Le Page topic. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 24 2009, 02:10 AM~16075894
> *Sup BIG PAGE?
> Doggy you need to change your name to MOST HATED!!!  :biggrin:
> *


seems like a cool dood to me :dunno: 
and his car is tits :cheesy:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 23 2009, 11:13 PM~16074799
> *pretty okay for a paint job thats going on eight years old :happysad:
> damn 8yrs that paint looks real good for 8yrs.....
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: *hmmm!!!!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 24 2009, 03:10 AM~16075894
> *Sup BIG PAGE?
> Doggy you need to change your name to MOST HATED!!!  :biggrin:
> *


why homie ???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 24 2009, 08:49 AM~16076477
> *LOL, nah.....the topic needs to be changed to the Le Page topic.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:   :0 :cheesy:    :thumbsup: :wave: :around: :rofl:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 23 2009, 03:06 AM~16065833
> *it wouldnt hapen to be the front of the door pillarr or window track on the doors o yeah lmost forgot they forget to take the glass and have it kustom made to fill the gap  after u cut the front door pillar o and dont forget to modifie the qurter glass and the rack to take the real ugly fucken pointed glass that the fuckken eldorados have and dont forget to not and i mean not to put the lacab emblems on a converted coupe dont  lie take pride in youre work thats directred to custom builders. like big page said he was thankful his homie hucked him up it takes allot of balls to let one go i asked an older cock sucker if he was intrested in selling his a while back he looked at me and said to go fuck my selfe and said do you see a for sale sign on it a few years later the asshole died and i dont give a fuck he told me that it was special ordered from the factory and i probly never acuire one in my life time well his asshole racist son sold the car for almost nothing so when i convert my coupe ill still going to get a real one no fucking matter what like i said ill trade my converible impala for one or sell the mother fucker to get one cars come and go but fuck im still going to prove my point to that dead motherfucken racist white mother fucker he should of take it as a complment when some one tells u if u want to sell that rare car burn in fucken hell u dead motherfucker see when i get theire shit is personel with this dead fuck and now his son and all his fucken familly will se me when i get the real le cab and fuck it im not even going to fuck with this topic or lay it low shit talking bulshiters until my convertion is done to show im not a shit talker fuck haters fuck evreboby who aint with u  big bad southside one 3 still living up north still dont give a fuck much love for the homies in big bad la compton watts
> and the piru bloods gives a fuck with racist bull shit later to big page good looking out on the info bro and stay a g homie o and fuck the politics with car clubs that call u scrap when u leave theire presents an fuck car shows ride them in the fucking streets fuck trailer bunnies all rato chavala ass hatters
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Dec 24 2009, 07:49 AM~16076477
> *LOL, nah.....the topic needs to be changed to the Le Page topic.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 23 2009, 11:00 AM~16066669
> *
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING UP THIS EARLY :biggrin:
> *


shit not much homie. i been thinkn bout makin mine a vert but i wouldnt even attempt it without havin a lecab close by me first. if i did have one near i know for a fact i could make one and look the same as an 80's lecab. these machine shops around here could do the rack with perfect precision. im suprised racks arent being duplicated and sold on here along with the latches. alot of work.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

my hats off to guys that are makin these verts. u best believe when someone gets the measurements.glass.etc on the money and builds a perfect conversion the real lecab owners arent gonna like it. When u have something thats extremly rare then all a sudden someone breaks that cycle its just bound to happen.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 24 2009, 12:24 PM~16077805
> *my hats off to guys that are makin these verts. u best believe when someone gets the measurements.glass.etc  on the money and builds a perfect conversion the real lecab owners arent gonna like it. When u have something thats extremly rare then all a sudden someone breaks that cycle its just bound to happen.
> *


once you see the price of real tempered glass that has a curve to it like a lecab you may think differently..... :around:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

thats true brian. i know u done priced it probably. thats part of it tho man. u gotta pay to play. i bet their costly tho no doubt


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 24 2009, 10:24 AM~16077805
> *my hats off to guys that are makin these verts. u best believe when someone gets the measurements.glass.etc  on the money and builds a perfect conversion the real lecab owners arent gonna like it. When u have something thats extremly rare then all a sudden someone breaks that cycle its just bound to happen.
> *


new port converions , and theres another guy in vegas that did plague lac...they're out there... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 24 2009, 09:13 AM~16076564
> *seems like a cool dood to me :dunno:
> and his car is tits :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie same to you. ..and I will make sure (Marty) to tell the moderators to change it to LE PAGE TOPIC  :tongue: :yes: :h5: 







































J/k


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Willie up early getting his money, if I can break up these kush roaches my homie left behind Im fixin to smoke me a blunt ,,,might give the old lady some if this blunt kicks in!!!Willie gonna get him a rag lac one day nig!!!!W


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 24 2009, 10:13 AM~16077675
> *shit not much homie. i been thinkn bout makin mine a vert but i wouldnt even attempt it without havin a lecab close by me first. if i did have one near i know for a fact i could make one and look the same as an 80's lecab. these  machine shops around here could do the rack with perfect precision. im suprised racks arent being duplicated and sold on here along with the latches. alot of work.
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 24 2009, 01:49 PM~16078766
> *
> Willie up early getting his money, if I can break up these kush roaches my homie left behind Im fixin to smoke me a blunt ,,,might give the old lady some if this blunt kicks in!!!Willie gonna get him a rag lac one day nig!!!!W
> *


lmfao


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 24 2009, 11:38 AM~16078661
> *Thanks homie same to you. ..and I will make sure Marty to tell the moderators to change it to LE PAGE TOPIC   :tongue:  :yes:  :h5:
> J/k
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 24 2009, 12:15 PM~16079028
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Santa wish he had a LeCab *:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 24 2009, 09:36 AM~16077217
> *why homie ????  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 25 2009, 01:46 PM~16087577
> *SANTA OWNS A LE CHOP........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 25 2009, 01:47 PM~16087591
> *:dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :around: :around: :around:    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 25 2009, 12:57 PM~16087646
> *SANTA OWNS A LE CHOP........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

]
























lecab lechop lefake who cares theses days this is lowriding creavivity, not the cadillac offical website, whats the big deal about hating,the topic is getting negative more & more, peal your tops back & ride that shit & hit a fukn switch! trust me when i didnt have a lecab, i tried the chop shit, couldnt figure it out so i scrapped the project & years later i got one, if i didnt i would try iy again..... so fuk it! lecab or not! everyone do there own thang & ride!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

And ohh yea on the CAR TITLE big homies some say "cv" some says cdv, mines says "cv" but...... the word is some cars got "converted out before titled & some got converted out after they got sent out by the dealer depends on the demand & some didnt get re titled the reasons...................... just what i was told by an O.G. cadillac enthusist


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Anyone get a LeCab for Christmas?*


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 24 2009, 11:24 AM~16077805
> *my hats off to guys that are makin these verts. u best believe when someone gets the measurements.glass.etc  on the money and builds a perfect conversion the real lecab owners arent gonna like it. When u have something thats extremly rare then all a sudden someone breaks that cycle its just bound to happen.
> *


 i talked to a guy in arizona that plans on making rack replicas, not sure when though? limoglass.com will make dot tempered curved glass for cheap, its the first set that will cost you a mint!! :biggrin: 
I would love to see your car go vert!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 26 2009, 01:35 PM~16094599
> *Anyone get a LeCab for Christmas?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 26 2009, 01:01 PM~16094382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 24 2009, 11:15 AM~16079028
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL
> *


WAS UP HOMBOY HOW U DOING BROTHA!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 26 2009, 11:43 PM~16099053
> *WAS UP HOMBOY HOW U DOING BROTHA!
> *


OVER HERE GOING CRAZY, WITH THE NEW YEAR COMING


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 26 2009, 10:58 PM~16099152
> *OVER HERE GOING CRAZY, WITH THE NEW YEAR COMING
> *


HORALE THATS KOOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> > [/quote
> > NICE PIC...
> > Maxed out


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics~*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 28 2009, 12:40 AM~16107546
> *~Majestics~
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Just found this in another topic...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## zoecash74 (Dec 25, 2009)

any convertibles for sale or trade? call me 256-665-8970 or email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 28 2009, 12:11 AM~16107818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 28 2009, 01:13 AM~16107827
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 28 2009, 12:14 AM~16107835
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 28 2009, 01:16 AM~16107860
> *:x:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

[/quote


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

There were actually 3 coach builders converting deVilles into rag tops. 

Hess & Eisenhardt(LeCabriolet)(1978-1983), American Custom Coachworks(Paris)(1977-1979), Car Craft(1978)

Here's the wiki link for coach built convertibles;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coach_convertible

I can't find any info on Car Craft but ACC was based in Beverly Hills, Ca.

If anyone is looking for a H&E hood crest they can start by removing the H&E crest off the c-pillar of a limo they also built. It's the same exact size and style as the hood crest but would need the mounting posts ground off, welded to the broken base than rechromed.

Here's a '78 Paris deVille as seen on the TV show, Cannon.

http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle.php?id=167594


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

[/quote]
:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 28 2009, 03:59 AM~16108793
> *There were actually 3 coach builders converting deVilles into rag tops.
> 
> (1977-<span style=\'color:red\'>THIS IS WRONG *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG PAGE, <span style=\'color:blue\'>mafiacustoms


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE </span>


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, BIG PAGE, mafiacustoms
:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 11:22 AM~16109957
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, BIG PAGE, mafiacustoms
> :0
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TO THE O.G. LE CABRIOLETS & PARIS  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 28 2009, 11:16 AM~16110428
> * TO THE O.G. LE CABRIOLETS & PARIS   :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Dec 28 2009, 02:11 AM~16107818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 




Wonder whats up with that one?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 28 2009, 02:05 PM~16111780
> *
> :0
> 
> ...


ITS CHILLIN :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zoecash74_@Dec 28 2009, 01:13 AM~16107826
> *any convertibles for sale or trade? call me 256-665-8970 or email me at [email protected] thanks
> *


ok we will call you :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 28 2009, 02:05 PM~16111780
> *
> :0
> 
> ...


WASN'T THAT 1 FOR SALE AWHILE BACK ???
I COULD BE WRONG SO IF I AM I APOLOGIZE NOW ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 28 2009, 02:13 PM~16111837
> *WASN'T THAT 1 FOR SALE AWHILE BACK ???
> I COULD BE WRONG SO IF I AM I APOLOGIZE NOW ...
> *


YEP IT WAS BIG DADDY


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 02:15 PM~16111853
> *YEP IT WAS BIG DADDY
> *


DOES IT HAVE A NEW OWNER OR THE SAME OWNER THAT 
WAS TRYING TO SELL IT ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 28 2009, 03:18 PM~16111874
> *DOES IT HAVE A NEW OWNER OR THE SAME OWNER THAT
> WAS TRYING TO SELL IT ?
> *


why you wanna buy it :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 28 2009, 02:18 PM~16111874
> *DOES IT HAVE A NEW OWNER OR THE SAME OWNER THAT
> WAS TRYING TO SELL IT ?
> *


I'M SUPPOSED TO DO SOME WORK ON IT FOR THE NEW OWNER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 28 2009, 02:19 PM~16111882
> *why  you wanna  buy  it    :biggrin:
> *


PAPERCHASER IS BUILDING A COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 28 2009, 04:13 PM~16111837
> *WASN'T THAT 1 FOR SALE AWHILE BACK ???
> I COULD BE WRONG SO IF I AM I APOLOGIZE NOW ...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 28 2009, 02:19 PM~16111882
> *why  you wanna  buy  it    :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: 
YOU KNOW I WANT ME A* REAL LECAB * I PREFER AN 80'S , BUT YOU NEVER KNOW ...

EDIT 
OR MAYBE I'LL JUST BUY A 80'S COUPE & HAVE IT CHOPPED
IF I CAN FIND A RUSTY DONOR 70'S LECAB .


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1SICK87
DAMN YOU WRITING A NOVEL :cheesy:


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 02:49 PM~16112122
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 1SICK87
> DAMN YOU WRITING A NOVEL :cheesy:
> *


na jus catching up on the reading, i like that 79 looks really nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 02:20 PM~16111892
> *I'M SUPPOSED TO DO SOME WORK ON IT FOR THE NEW OWNER
> *


I WAS JUST INFORMED THERE HAS BEEN A CHANGE IN PLANS, SO I'M NOT WORKING ON IT :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 04:14 PM~16112288
> *I WAS JUST INFORMED THERE HAS BEEN A CHANGE IN PLANS, SO I'M NOT WORKING ON IT  :cheesy:
> *


SO IS IT FOR SALE


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:22 PM~16112357
> *SO IS IT FOR SALE
> *


na it already SOLD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:22 PM~16112357
> *SO IS IT FOR SALE
> *


SOMEONE NEW JUST BOUGHT IT NOW, AGAIN SO I DONT KNOW NOW, MAYBE THE NEW, OWNER MIGHT WANT TOO BUT I HAVE NO IDEA WHO THAT IS 

BUT THIS GUY DOES^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 04:24 PM~16112383
> *SOMEONE NEW JUST BOUGHT IT NOW, AGAIN SO I DONT KNOW NOW, MAYBE THE NEW, OWNER MIGHT WANT TOO BUT I HAVE NO IDEA WHO THAT IS
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP PLAGUE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2009, 03:27 PM~16112428
> *WHATS UP PLAGUE
> *


WHATS THE WORD, THE 1ST IS COMING YOU GUYS READY I ALREADY KNOW, JESSIE AND THEM ARE ALREADY THERE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 04:29 PM~16112442
> *WHATS THE WORD, THE 1ST IS COMING YOU GUYS READY I ALREADY KNOW, JESSIE AND THEM ARE ALREADY THERE
> *


OHHH YEAHHH HE DID MY BIG BODY ALREADY  NEW PAINT TIME TO SHINE :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2009, 03:30 PM~16112449
> *OHHH YEAHHH HE DID MY BIG BODY ALREADY   NEW PAINT TIME TO SHINE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I KNOW HE LOVING CALI, HE COULDNT WAIT TO GET BACK, HAVE FUN ON YOU GUYS DAY :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 07:00 PM~16113979
> *:0 I KNOW HE LOVING CALI, HE COULDNT WAIT TO GET BACK, HAVE FUN ON YOU GUYS DAY :cheesy:
> *


YES SIR HIS A MAN OF HIS WORD TRUE HOMIE THEIR.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2009, 07:10 PM~16114885
> *YES SIR HIS A MAN OF HIS WORD TRUE HOMIE THEIR.
> *


YEP, GOOD FRIEND


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 06:20 PM~16115022
> *YEP, GOOD FRIEND
> *


WOOD UP HOMIE WATS NEW?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 28 2009, 11:16 PM~16117802
> *WOOD  UP HOMIE WATS NEW?
> *


WAITING FOR THIS TOPIC TO BE FLOODED WITH ALL THE VERTS BEING BUILT, BUT I'M SURE WONT BE MANY PICTURES TILL VEGAS


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 10:22 PM~16117871
> *WAITING FOR THIS TOPIC TO BE FLOODED WITH ALL THE VERTS BEING BUILT, BUT I'M SURE WONT BE MANY PICTURES TILL VEGAS
> *


Y NOT HOMIE?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 23 2009, 04:54 PM~16071699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 28 2009, 11:38 PM~16118089
> *Y NOT HOMIE?
> *


THATS WHAT I SAY :cheesy:


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Willie up late gettin his $$$$,needs to get me some mo chips so I can chop me a lac and be chattin with yall,this resesion even got the pussy biz slow,these hoes need to slang that ass so willie can win,amen!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 29 2009, 09:28 AM~16120832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i beg to differ sir, i can find some crack....cant find a le cab for the life of me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 29 2009, 11:19 AM~16121222
> *i beg to differ sir, i can find some crack....cant find a le cab for the life of me  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 29 2009, 01:04 PM~16122210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

JUST A SHOOT IN THE DARK BUT HOW MANY 80'S LE CAB ARE AROUND RIGHT NOW, not old pics but right now thanks


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 29 2009, 12:13 PM~16122278
> *JUST A SHOOT IN THE DARK BUT HOW MANY 80'S LE CAB ARE AROUND RIGHT NOW, not old pics but right now thanks
> *


by around i mean riding or being built in the US


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 29 2009, 01:15 PM~16122297
> *by around i mean riding or being built in the US
> *


UNKNOWN NUMBERS BUT THERE IS A FEW COMING FROM WHAT I HEAR ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 29 2009, 02:04 PM~16122210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, looks like that one in UT


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 19 2009, 01:55 PM~13328137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Mar 24 2009, 10:30 AM~13374128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TAMBIEN TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Mar 24 2009, 09:13 PM~13381500
> *Just got my April issue of LRM today...That is one beautiful cadi, congrats to the owner:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


''FAME'' TO THE TOP


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 29 2009, 04:28 PM~16124721
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Just came across this pic in the Motivation Fest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=356652&st=680




> /quote]


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> Just came across this pic in the Motivation Fest
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=356652&st=680
> 
> ...


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 29 2009, 12:23 PM~16122374
> *UNKNOWN NUMBERS BUT THERE IS A FEW COMING FROM WHAT I HEAR ...
> *


  just a couple Page


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 29 2009, 03:27 PM~16124053
> *Nice, looks like that one in UT
> *


IM THINKIN THATS A PARIS????  THE ONE IN UTAH IS A LE CAB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 29 2009, 05:14 AM~16119765
> *Willie up late gettin his $$$$,needs to get me some mo chips so I can chop me a lac and be chattin with yall,this resesion even got the pussy biz slow,these hoes need to slang that ass so willie can win,amen!!!!
> *


CHURCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY MOTHER FUCKERS.....

The return of EBAY (the split personality of Crenshaw Marty) starts on 1/1/2010.

It's all in good fun, so don't get mad or upset or contact Lay it Low staff like the others did.

*I realize some people lack the ability to play around so if that is you or your club, PM me and let me know and I wont mention you. Otherwise buckle up sucka!*

I will definitely be talking shit about the following:

Making fun of myself, my club, your trucks, your airbags, hydros, rims, you, your club, your members, fucked up paint jobs, crooked pinstripes (regardless who did them) fucked up shows, fucking chippers, shit bag cars, funny images, misspelled words, poor grammar, the Chargers, the Raiders, politics, race, gender, jokes etc, etc, etc.

I welcome ALL to talk shit back to me and get your clown on. 

Mothers/wives/girlfriends and children are OFF limits.

AGAIN, all in good fun !!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 30 2009, 06:31 PM~16137544
> *EBAY MOTHER FUCKERS.....
> 
> The return of EBAY (the split personality of Crenshaw Marty) starts on 1/1/2010.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WELL...AT LEAST YOU'RE HONEST!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 30 2009, 07:31 PM~16137544
> *EBAY MOTHER FUCKERS.....
> 
> The return of EBAY (the split personality of Crenshaw Marty) starts on 1/1/2010.
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: 














































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MR.CADILLAC, montemanls, BIG PAGE

WHATS UP BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 30 2009, 06:31 PM~16137544
> *EBAY MOTHER FUCKERS.....
> 
> The return of EBAY (the split personality of Crenshaw Marty) starts on 1/1/2010.
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 30 2009, 10:18 PM~16139517
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MR.CADILLAC, montemanls, BIG PAGE
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE HOW WAS YOUR XMAS ANY PLANS FOR NEW YEARS...


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

You mesicans build some clean shit!! If willie didnt have this $100 a day weed habit he might build him a lac and take it to the carpenter to saw off the [email protected]#$in roof,Im smokin me a blunt right now,if these hoes could stop swettin Willie for 5 min maybe I can get this money and get me a low-lo....Willie Larue a.k.a theAss Strecha


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 31 2009, 03:00 AM~16142659
> *You mesicans build some clean shit!! If willie didnt have this $100 a day weed habit he might build him a lac and take it to the carpenter to saw off the [email protected]#$in roof,Im smokin me a blunt right now,if these hoes could stop swettin Willie for 5 min maybe I can get this money and get me a low-lo....Willie Larue a.k.a theAss Strecha
> *


willie how much for one hoe...  :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule

Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6

Saturday (2nd)-Kick back/Leave your chick at home!...6pm-???
Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723

Sunday (3rd)-Car Show/Hop...8am-4pm
"The Warehouse" 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262

Hope to see you all there, Thank you for your support, Please Repost


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 31 2009, 09:23 AM~16144529
> *willie how much for one hoe...   :biggrin:
> *


Now thats a quality question!!!she does blows for $40-fucks for $80(chocolat fantasie),,,,,,dont cheat yourself treat yourself,,,,Willie is on the cum up!!!!!W


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Dec 31 2009, 04:17 PM~16147547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICTURES OF THIS CONVERTIBLE LOOKS CLEAN, I NEVER SEEN IT, OR IS IT THE ONE THAT WAS PURPLE FROM CALI


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Look at all the snow  :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 31 2009, 04:40 PM~16147736
> *Look at all the snow   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wi blows in the winter :angry: 

nice car tho :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 31 2009, 07:29 PM~16147639
> *ANY MORE PICTURES OF THIS CONVERTIBLE LOOKS CLEAN, I NEVER SEEN IT, OR IS IT THE ONE THAT WAS PURPLE FROM CALI
> *


that car is in japan


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 31 2009, 05:45 PM~16147789
> *Wi blows in the winter :angry:
> 
> nice car tho :biggrin:
> *


WI does blow


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 31 2009, 04:47 PM~16147803
> *WI does blow
> 
> *


yup, go up there all the time.

Not bad in the summer tho


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 31 2009, 05:49 PM~16147821
> *yup, go up there all the time.
> 
> Not bad in the summer tho
> *


all 4 months of summer :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 31 2009, 04:29 PM~16147639
> *ANY MORE PICTURES OF THIS CONVERTIBLE LOOKS CLEAN, I NEVER SEEN IT, OR IS IT THE ONE THAT WAS PURPLE FROM CALI
> *


I will have to dig them up homie. The car is in Japan and was built in Japan


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Dec 31 2009, 04:17 PM~16147547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 30 2009, 09:30 PM~16139744
> *WHATS UP BIG HOMIE HOW WAS YOUR XMAS ANY PLANS FOR NEW YEARS...
> *



Just fine and yours? I was going to come down to the picnic but me and my baby are sick.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Dec 31 2009, 04:52 PM~16147846
> *I will have to dig them up homie. The car is in Japan and was built in Japan
> *


COOL BIG DADDY, HOPE YOU FIND MORE PICTURES


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 31 2009, 04:28 PM~16147627
> *Now thats a quality question!!!she does blows for $40-fucks for $80(chocolat fantasie),,,,,,dont cheat yourself treat yourself,,,,Willie is on the cum up!!!!!W
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

happy new to all the le cab s coming out for 2010.......................


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 31 2009, 04:40 PM~16147736
> *Look at all the snow   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:11 AM~16107818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 1 2010, 03:46 PM~16154771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *wow! nice to see different pic's of these beauty's* :thumbsup:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 1 2010, 03:46 PM~16154771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pictures big daddy, they got some nice rides over there, they got any buckets over there, all I ever see is fuckin nice rides :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

they have nice cars over there. but why hasn't any one said any thing about the hack jobs on the roofs?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16155959
> *they have nice cars over there. but why hasn't any one said any thing about the hack jobs on the roofs?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16155959
> *they have nice cars over there. but why hasn't any one said any thing about the hack jobs on the roofs?
> *


I don't know, probably cause there easy on the eye's. Evey caddy in this topic has a hack job on the roof, but they all look good!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 1 2010, 08:20 PM~16156448
> *I don't know, probably cause there easy on the eye's. Evey caddy in this topic has a hack job on the roof, but they all look good!
> *


no **** but when i look at big pages car,i think it looks alot better then the ones in japan. you can clearly tell they chopped the roof off.?for the pro's of the le cab,are any of these from japan real?(in the above pics)it looks like the blue one is a real one.....but not sure about the green one.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

and so


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 1 2010, 07:41 PM~16156628
> *and so
> *


X2...I would kill to have 1 them "hack jobs" ****** be trippin n shit ....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 1 2010, 08:36 PM~16156579
> *no **** but when i look at big pages car,i think it looks alot better then the ones in japan. you can clearly tell they chopped the roof off.?for the pro's of the le cab,are any of these from japan real?(in the above pics)it looks like the blue one is a real one.....but not sure about the green one.
> *


only the baby blue and mint green


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 1 2010, 07:36 PM~16156579
> *no **** but when i look at big pages car,i think it looks alot better then the ones in japan. you can clearly tell they chopped the roof off.?for the pro's of the le cab,are any of these from japan real?(in the above pics)it looks like the blue one is a real one.....but not sure about the green one.
> *


No question about that my man, for Cadillac's H&E was the cream of the crop when it came to non production line conversions. Yes there is a clear difference in the quality and the final product when looking at garage conversion and an H&E, it's night and day! I was just stating a fact and not putting either or down! Hell im in the middle of negotiations with a gentleman to trade two '59HT's and one '58HT Impala for his white/red '82 LeCab, original owner etc etc....I love me a LeCab, but don't get it twisted. I would roll out in a none H&E chop top anyday if that was my only means of having one! 

Yes Page's LeCab is very clean! I belive ALL those Caddy's I posted above are NONE LeCab's except the green one, just custom conversions. I have seen the blue,green and purple one's in person.

Respect to ALL the Rag Caddy riders  

Im out..........


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

*le cab or paris or conversions i luv them all.....bad ass cars to owne...cadillacs are the next impala....dont get me wrong impalas are the shit but...every body gonna want one, hardtops or convertibles caddy..... my two cents....* :biggrin:
*ttt for caddy's *


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 1 2010, 02:46 PM~16154771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i hate these damn Japaneses they buy them all and kill all damit for all and his pile of money :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hater


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16155959
> *they have nice cars over there. but why hasn't any one said any thing about the hack jobs on the roofs?
> *


I SAID TO MY SELF I WOULD NEVER PUT DOWN ANOTHER MANS RIDE AGAIN, AINT NO POINT IN IT. IF I DONT LIKE IT I JUST WONT SAY ANYTHING INSTEAD OF SAYING HE SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS OR THAT, ITS THERE RIDE WHAT GIVES ME THE RIGHT TO PUT IT DOWN IF ITS NOT SOMETHING I LIKE


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2010, 08:45 PM~16156666
> *X2...I would kill to have 1 them "hack jobs" ****** be trippin n shit ....
> *


ya i would take them too.but i just wanted to see if any one was going to call them on it.it's cool i can't talk to much cause i do't have one so props to all that have the real ones and to the fake ones.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

1982 O.G HESS & EISENHARDT <span style=\'color:gray\'> KEEP IT REAL
</span>


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 01:43 AM~16159684
> * 1982 O.G HESS EISENHARDT  KEEP IT REAL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 01:43 AM~16159684
> * 1982 O.G HESS & EISENHARDT  KEEP IT REAL
> 
> 
> ...


looks good with the new look


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 01:43 AM~16159684
> * 1982 O.G HESS & EISENHARDT <span style=\'color:gray\'> KEEP IT REAL
> </span>
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 2 2010, 12:05 AM~16159206
> *I SAID TO MY SELF I WOULD NEVER PUT DOWN ANOTHER MANS RIDE AGAIN, AINT NO POINT IN IT. IF I DONT LIKE IT I JUST WONT SAY ANYTHING INSTEAD OF SAYING HE SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS OR THAT, ITS THERE RIDE WHAT GIVES ME THE RIGHT TO PUT IT DOWN IF ITS NOT SOMETHING I LIKE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BIG PAGE, MR.CADILLAC, SIX1RAG

WADUP HOMIES


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 10:06 AM~16160652
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BIG PAGE, MR.CADILLAC, SIX1RAG
> 
> ...




Happy new year homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 01:43 AM~16159684
> * 1982 O.G HESS & EISENHARDT <span style=\'color:gray\'> KEEP IT REAL
> </span>
> 
> ...


The new look, looks real nice! It gave the car a whole new feel!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 2 2010, 01:05 AM~16159206
> *I SAID TO MY SELF I WOULD NEVER PUT DOWN ANOTHER MANS RIDE AGAIN, AINT NO POINT IN IT. IF I DONT LIKE IT I JUST WONT SAY ANYTHING INSTEAD OF SAYING HE SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS OR THAT, ITS THERE RIDE WHAT GIVES ME THE RIGHT TO PUT IT DOWN IF ITS NOT SOMETHING I LIKE
> *


BUT THIS IS A SITE WHERE PEOPLE HIDE BEHIND A COMPUTER AND EVEN CHANGE NAMES AND IF SOMEBODY DOSENT LIKE YOUR CAR THEN ITS WHAT THEY THINK EVERYBODY IS ENTITLED TO A OPINION GOOD OR BAD EVERYBODY CANT LIKE THE SAME THING ITS LIKE JESUS I LOVE HIM BUT ALTHOUGH THE STORY GOES PEOPLE THREW ROCKS AND HATED HIM ..... AT THE END OF THE DAY ME PERSONALLY I WILL TAKE GOOD OR BAD COMMENTS EVERYBODY CANT LIKE BIG PAGE...AND NOT SAYING THIS COMMENT IS TOWARDS ME BUT ITS JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 2 2010, 11:10 AM~16160671
> *Happy new year homie  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE HOPE YOUR AND YOUR DAUGHTER ARE FEELING BETTER 
THE SHOW YESTERDAY WAS OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 10:18 AM~16160703
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE HOPE YOUR AND YOUR DAUGHTER ARE FEELING BETTER
> THE SHOW YESTERDAY WAS OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:
> *




We are doing much better Thanks! Cant wait to get started on my car so I can start going to car show again :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 2 2010, 11:22 AM~16160725
> *We are doing much better Thanks! Cant wait to get started on my car so I can start going to car show again  :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 2 2010, 11:10 AM~16160675
> *The new look, looks real nice! It gave the car a whole new feel!!!
> *


I PAINTED IT RIGHT AFTER THE MAGAZINE CAME OUT... I LIKE THE NEW LOOK ALSO BUT WIFEY SAYS SHE LIKES THE TAN OH WELL IM GLAD ITS MINE :biggrin:


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

You-Bought a car.
Jesus-Son of God
Not a whole lot to compare to homie,Jesus didn't walk around and act as if He was better than everybody else,and have His homies tell Him how great He is.The hate that you get is the hate you give.In the end it's just a car,pain and simple.Is that all you want to be remembered for,jumping on people for owning or building a LeChop/LeCab that isn't up to YOUR standards.I have a LeCab and I don't care if someone takes the time to build their own convertible,they are creating something with their own hands.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Jan 2 2010, 10:34 AM~16160783
> *You-Bought a car.
> Jesus-Son of God
> Not a whole lot to compare to homie,Jesus didn't walk around and act as if He was better than everybody else,and have His homies tell Him how great He is.The hate that you get is the hate you give.In the end it's just a car,pain and simple.Is that all you want to be remembered for,jumping on people for owning or building a LeChop/LeCab that isn't up to YOUR standards.I have a LeCab and I don't care if someone takes the time to build their own convertible,they are creating something with their own hands.*



:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Jan 2 2010, 11:34 AM~16160783
> *You-Bought a car.
> Jesus-Son of God
> Not a whole lot to compare to homie,Jesus didn't walk around and act as if He was better than everybody else,and have His homies tell Him how great He is.The hate that you get is the hate you give.In the end it's just a car,pain and simple.Is that all you want to be remembered for,jumping on people for owning or building a LeChop/LeCab that isn't up to YOUR standards.I have a LeCab and I don't care if someone takes the time to build their own convertible,they are creating something with their own hands.
> *


AND I WOULD NEVER COMPARE MY SELF TO GOD IT WAS A POINT I WAS MAKING THAT EVERYBODY CANT LIKE THE SAME THING AND YES I BOUGHT A CAR AS DID YOU AND IF YOU... GO BACK AND READ WHATS GOING ON YOU MUST HAVE ME CONFUSED PLEASE READ CORRECTLY I CALLED ONE CAR A LE CHOP CUZ IT WAS A HACK JOB I CALL THEM LIKE I SEE THEM... AND ME THINKING IM BETTER THEN EVERYBODY IS YOUR OPINION THATS HOW YOU MUST FEEL ABOUT ME... CUZ IM EQAUL TO EVERYONE I DONT THINK IM BETTER THAN ANYONE ELSE IVE BUSTED MY ASS OFF MY WHOLE LIFE TO HAVE WHAT I HAVE...LIKE I SAID BEFORE EVERYBODY DOSENT HAVE TO LIKE ME BUT THATS THEIR OPINION


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EVERYONE OF THESE CARS SUCK !!

Le Cabs, Paris and Le Chops................

I said it, my name is Crenshaw Marty AKA EBAY, and I can give a fuck who likes what I just said !!

Oh, I have a Paris, but who cares?

LOL


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> i use to pause this video all day & stare just like this......... on vhs & told my self imma get one!.......... & ill be out soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 2 2010, 11:05 AM~16160977
> *EVERYONE OF THESE CARS SUCK !!
> 
> Le Cabs, Paris and Le Chops................
> ...


  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 10:42 AM~16160835
> *AND I WOULD NEVER COMPARE MY SELF TO GOD IT WAS A POINT I WAS MAKING THAT EVERYBODY CANT LIKE THE SAME THING AND YES I BOUGHT A CAR AS DID YOU AND IF YOU... GO BACK AND READ WHATS GOING ON YOU MUST HAVE ME CONFUSED PLEASE READ CORRECTLY I CALLED ONE CAR A LE CHOP CUZ IT WAS A HACK JOB I CALL THEM LIKE I SEE THEM... AND ME THINKING IM BETTER THEN EVERYBODY  IS YOUR OPINION THATS HOW YOU MUST FEEL ABOUT ME... CUZ IM EQAUL TO EVERYONE  I DONT THINK IM BETTER THAN ANYONE ELSE IVE BUSTED MY ASS OFF MY WHOLE LIFE TO HAVE WHAT I HAVE...LIKE I SAID BEFORE EVERYBODY DOSENT HAVE TO LIKE ME BUT THATS THEIR OPINION
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 10:16 AM~16160691
> *BUT THIS IS A SITE WHERE PEOPLE HIDE BEHIND A COMPUTER AND EVEN CHANGE NAMES AND IF SOMEBODY DOSENT LIKE YOUR CAR THEN ITS WHAT THEY THINK EVERYBODY IS ENTITLED TO A OPINION GOOD OR BAD EVERYBODY CANT LIKE THE SAME THING ITS LIKE JESUS I LOVE HIM BUT ALTHOUGH THE STORY GOES PEOPLE THREW ROCKS  AND HATED HIM ..... AT THE END OF THE DAY ME PERSONALLY I WILL TAKE GOOD OR BAD COMMENTS EVERYBODY CANT LIKE BIG PAGE...AND NOT SAYING THIS COMMENT IS TOWARDS ME BUT ITS JUST MY TWO CENTS
> *


WELL I LIKE YOU BIG PAGE AND I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU :biggrin: IT WAS TO ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT I MET AT SHOWS AND IN THIS LOWRIDING WORLD. HE JUST ASKED THE QUESTION ABOUT THE HACK JOBS, AND WHY NOONE WAS SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT THEM. THE WAY I SEE IT IS I ONLY BEEN IN THIS LOWRIDING THING FOR AROUND 12 YEARS AND AM STILL A NEWBIE. AND I WAS BLESSED TO BE BEST FRIENDS WITH ONE OF THE TOP LECAB AND CADDY GUY PERIOD. ALOT OF OGS AND EVEN NEW GUYS SAY, WELL IF YOU DONT HAVE A IMPALA THEN YOU AINT LOWRIDING. YOU HAVE AIR YOU AINT LOWRIDING. AND SO ON AND THATS WHAT I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU BUILD THAT CAR ITS NOT A LOWRIDER SAME STUFF. ALOT OF PEOPLE HIDE AND MAKE NEW NAMES CAUSE THEY ARE SCARRED TO SAY WHAT THEY WANT TO SAY. EVERYONE HAS THEIR VIEW AND THATS WHAT MAKES LOWRIDING. I JUST SAY FOR MYSELF IF I DONT LIKE IT I WONT SAY ANYTHING. AND LIKE I SAID WE COOL BIG DADDY I GOT LOVE FOR ANYONE THAT GOT LOVE FOR LOWRIDING :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 2 2010, 11:05 AM~16160977
> *EVERYONE OF THESE CARS SUCK !!
> 
> Le Cabs, Paris and Le Chops................
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 2 2010, 11:31 AM~16161155
> * just messing wit ya big dog!!! *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 2 2010, 12:13 PM~16161443
> *:scrutinize:  just messing wit ya big dog!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 1 2010, 07:36 PM~16156579
> *no **** but when i look at big pages car,i think it looks alot better then the ones in japan. you can clearly tell they chopped the roof off.?for the pro's of the le cab,are any of these from japan real?(in the above pics)it looks like the blue one is a real one.....but not sure about the green one.
> *




















you talking about this one?? yes this one is 100% me and john built this car about 10 years ago the mint green one... was bought by continatal kings who has about 4 lecabs ... look at the hood ornimint..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 1 2010, 04:55 PM~16155272
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is another one we did and had done ..it was one f the 1st ones newport conversion did back around 96 ...


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 2 2010, 12:49 PM~16161733
> *this is another one we did and had done ..it was one f the 1st ones newport conversion did back around 96 ...
> 
> *


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 2 2010, 04:27 PM~16162050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..... :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 2 2010, 03:27 PM~16162050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PERFECTION right there :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 2 2010, 01:27 PM~16162050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 2 2010, 01:47 PM~16161710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was either way the car is clean.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 2 2010, 05:12 PM~16163543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

crome wheels look good........ :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:

Wonder what happened to my old one... Shoulda kept that bish...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY MOTHER FUCKERS.....

The return of EBAY (the split personality of Crenshaw Marty) has STARTED !

It's all in good fun, so don't get mad or upset or contact Lay it Low staff like Bird and Sancho did.

I realize some people lack the ability to play around so if that is you or your club, PM me and let me know and I wont mention you. Otherwise buckle up sucka!

I will definitely be talking shit about the following:

Making fun of myself, my club, your trucks, your airbags, hydros, rims, you, your club, your members, fucked up paint jobs, crooked pinstripes (regardless who did them) fucked up shows, fucking chippers, shit bag cars, funny images, misspelled words, poor grammar, the Chargers, the Raiders, politics, race, gender, jokes etc, etc, etc.

I welcome ALL to talk shit back to me and get your clown on. 

Mothers/wives/girlfriends and children are OFF limits.

AGAIN, all in good fun !!


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 2 2010, 08:08 PM~16164986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH 72s DAYTONAS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

damn i love theses cars!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 3 2010, 02:00 PM~16170692
> *damn i love theses  cars!
> *


yeah, they're ok :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anybody seen this one?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 08:15 PM~16172222
> *Anybody seen this one?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 05:15 PM~16172222
> *Anybody seen this one?
> 
> 
> ...


Seen it issue 95 of japan lowrider magazine. He had a matching jap bike or some shit with it in te pic


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> /quote]
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> > :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 01:43 AM~16159684
> * 1982 O.G HESS & EISENHARDT <span style=\'color:gray\'> KEEP IT REAL
> </span>
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 3 2010, 10:18 PM~16173503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THE BROWN ONE CAME FROM NORTH CAROLINA, AND THE ONE BESIDE IT USED TO BELONG TO MR IMPALA... :biggrin: I MIGHT BE WRONG...


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 10:24 PM~16173560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U LUCKY..... :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 3 2010, 07:25 PM~16173573
> *U LUCKY..... :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG PAGE You do anything else to that Real LeCab? Those moldings look good like that!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 3 2010, 09:22 PM~16173541
> *I THINK THE BROWN ONE CAME FROM NORTH CAROLINA, AND THE ONE BESIDE IT USED TO BELONG TO MR IMPALA... :biggrin: I MIGHT BE WRONG...
> *


:yes: ...and the brown was John's from Bowtie


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 3 2010, 11:10 PM~16174069
> *:yes: ...and the brown was John's from Bowtie
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 3 2010, 08:11 PM~16174091
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *















:biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:16 PM~16174136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 3 2010, 08:18 PM~16174154
> *..........
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:22 PM~16174216
> *:biggrin:
> *


this is not the same one on the japanese pic...?.. :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 3 2010, 08:24 PM~16174235
> *this is not the same one on the japanese pic...?.. :0
> *




Yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:28 PM~16174275
> *Yes it is  :biggrin:
> *


















:biggrin: u should of never sold it... :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 3 2010, 08:28 PM~16174284
> *
> :biggrin: u should of never sold it... :biggrin:
> *




It was not mine I did not have the $35k at that time to buy it from Jhon  I got to drive it around the block and I fell in love with the car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 08:32 PM~16174322
> *
> 
> 
> ...




This your new car?? :0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:32 PM~16174315
> *It was not mine I did not have the $35k at that time to buy it from Jhon              I got to drive it around the block and I fell in love with the car!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell of nice lecab...


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 3 2010, 08:33 PM~16174339
> *:biggrin: hell of nice lecab...
> *




Yes it is to bad it went to Japan


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 11:32 PM~16174322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


......












:biggrin: ... i think that belongs toooooooooo..... :0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:34 PM~16174350
> *Yes it is to bad it went to Japan
> *


I THINK THE JAP'S AND THE U.S.A. ARE HALF AND HALF ON LECABS...SAME AMOUNT HERE AND OVER SEAS. :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 3 2010, 08:37 PM~16174377
> *I THINK THE JAP'S AND THE U.S.A. ARE HALF AND HALF ON LECABS...SAME AMOUNT HERE AND OVER SEAS. :biggrin:
> *




Harder and harder to find


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 08:33 PM~16174331
> *This your new car?? :0
> *


YES SiiiR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:39 PM~16174398
> *Harder and harder to find
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 3 2010, 08:34 PM~16174351
> *......
> :biggrin: ... i think that belongs toooooooooo..... :0
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 11:46 PM~16174465
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 08:45 PM~16174455
> *YES SiiiR!!!  :biggrin:
> *


When is going to headed your way?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 08:48 PM~16174491
> *When is going to headed your way?
> *


Soon I hope! I got to do a make over! :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 08:51 PM~16174525
> *Soon I hope! I got to do a make over!  :biggrin:
> *




Thats cool cant wait to see it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 08:53 PM~16174550
> *Thats cool cant wait to see it!! :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to see what you do too?


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 08:45 PM~16174455
> *YES SiiiR!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats homie  Im hoping this deal im working on with a gentlemen for his white/red '82 goes through this week!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 08:55 PM~16174569
> *Cant wait to see what you do too?
> *



I have a lot of Ideas for it.  Making room for it in the garage so when it gets here I can get started on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16174631
> *Congrats homie    Im hoping this deal im working on with a gentlemen for his white/red '82 goes through this week!
> *


Good Luck!!!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 09:06 PM~16174710
> *Good Luck!!!
> *




Thanks and same to you


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16174631
> *Congrats homie    Im hoping this deal im working on with a gentlemen for his white/red '82 goes through this week!
> *


You in Japan? How you get all those pics?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

What up homies I was in ensenada with the family did I miss anything


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 3 2010, 09:33 PM~16175071
> *What up homies I was in ensenada with the family did I miss anything
> *


Naaaaa!!! You know... Just a little LeCab talk going on in here! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 2 2010, 07:08 PM~16164986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


grasias


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16174802
> *You in Japan? How you get all those pics?
> *


I wish I lived over there! The pics are a mix of personal,internet and some are from homies over in Japan they sent to me.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

WOOD UP AMIGO JAMES WAT U THINK HOMIE?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16174010
> *BIG PAGE You do anything else to that Real LeCab? Those moldings look good like that!
> *


thanks homie .... rims & moldings so far...


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 08:32 PM~16174322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lac-of-respect, is this the same one from az?


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 01:30 AM~16177259
> *thanks homie ....  rims & moldings so far...
> 
> 
> ...


*looks good page , you gonna do the top green to?*


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 2 2010, 08:08 PM~16164986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> thanks homie .... rims & moldings so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 4 2010, 06:03 AM~16177613
> *looks good page , you gonna do the top green to?
> *


 THANKS HOMIE,I HAVE BIN LOOKING FOR 1 TO MATCH MY COLOR SO FAR NO LUCK :angry:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 10:16 PM~16174136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Simple, clean.. badass.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 07:24 PM~16173560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT LET LIV4LACS SEE THIS.....HE MIGHT CALL THE COPS ON EM AND SHOW UP AT THERE DOORSTEP....CUZ I KNOW HE KNOWS WERE THAT LECAB IS AT...THE LAST TIME THEY PUT GAS...AND THE LAST TIME THEY WASHED IT. :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 4 2010, 04:56 AM~16177607
> *lac-of-respect, is this the same one from az?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 4 2010, 07:41 PM~16183430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 06:43 PM~16183468
> *:0  :0  :0     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :tongue: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 04:39 PM~16181926
> *DONT LET LIV4LACS SEE THIS.....HE MIGHT CALL THE COPS ON EM AND SHOW UP AT THERE DOORSTEP....CUZ I KNOW HE KNOWS WERE THAT LECAB IS AT...THE LAST TIME THEY PUT GAS...AND THE LAST TIME THEY WASHED IT. :0
> *



Hahahaha


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 4 2010, 07:55 PM~16183631
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :uh: :loco: :scrutinize: :ugh:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 4 2010, 09:41 PM~16183430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAME ME SUM..........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16184416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:45 AM~16178856
> *THANKS HOMIE,I HAVE BIN LOOKING FOR 1 TO MATCH MY COLOR SO FAR NO LUCK :angry:
> *


*good luck on that...homie.*


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 4 2010, 05:14 PM~16182344
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice!!.......

:thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks for the pics....... BiG RiCH......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 4 2010, 08:42 PM~16185172
> *nice!!.......
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 4 2010, 08:45 PM~16185215
> *thanks for the pics....... BiG RiCH......... :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:ugh: 


> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:07 PM~16186510
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 4 2010, 11:09 PM~16186532
> *:ugh:
> 
> :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:14 PM~16186592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Hahahahaha :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:36 PM~16186890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a Badd Ass Pic for that ass!!! :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 4 2010, 11:45 PM~16187006
> *Now thats a Badd Ass Pic for that ass!!!  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 31 2009, 05:28 PM~16147627
> *Now thats a quality question!!!she does blows for $40-fucks for $80(chocolat fantasie),,,,,,dont cheat yourself treat yourself,,,,Willie is on the cum up!!!!!W
> *


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 05:15 PM~16172222
> *Anybody seen this one?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG PAGE, <span style=\'color:red\'>704 Sheen
what up</span> :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:14 PM~16186592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://emoticons4u.com/violent/sterb002.gif


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 5 2010, 06:40 PM~16192735
> *
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG PAGE, <span style=\'color:red\'>704 Sheen
> ...


I'm sending the repo men from tv to get my chit!!! Gonna be on there next episode. :biggrin:
I'm gonna have the big fat ugly lady w the sharpie eyebrows to smack u!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 5 2010, 08:15 PM~16195343
> *I'm sending the repo men from tv to get my chit!!! Gonna be on there next episode. :biggrin:
> I'm gonna have the big fat ugly lady w the sharpie eyebrows to smack u!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 03:30 PM~16192665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN , THAT IS ON POINT


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 5 2010, 07:15 PM~16195343
> *I'm sending the repo men from tv to get my chit!!! Gonna be on there next episode. :biggrin:
> I'm gonna have the big fat ugly lady w the sharpie eyebrows to smack u!
> *



Hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 5 2010, 08:52 PM~16195855
> *Hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG PAGE, plague
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:36 PM~16186890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

I NEED ONE OF DEEZ RIDES .DEEZ RIDES ARE THE SHIZNIT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 5 2010, 07:55 PM~16195924
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG PAGE, plague
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


THAT GREEN LOOKS GOOD, ARE THE WHEELS DIFFRENT CAUSE THEM OTHERS WERE BAD


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:12 PM~16198274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE CONVERSIONS ARE REAL NICE, WERE THIS ONE AND THE PINK ONE DONE BY THE SAME PEOPLE, US. OR JAPAN


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Japan built by NEO SOUL CUSTOMZ. They put out some show winning rides out that shop


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 03:32 PM~16192676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



kinda looks like chicos old purple one redone...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:45 AM~16178856
> *THANKS HOMIE,I HAVE BIN LOOKING FOR 1 TO MATCH MY COLOR SO FAR NO LUCK :angry:
> *



car looks good page... hit up john at bowtie they can probably find some material for that and have freddy make the top...


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:11 PM~16198257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooh man that green is no joke maybe one day when i find a treasure i can haves me one like dat


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 5 2010, 10:58 PM~16198941
> *kinda looks like chicos old purple one redone...
> 
> 
> *


The pink one is actually the black drop in the pic I posted above, just redone into the pink


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BEFORE...








DURING...
















AFTER...


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 2 2010, 08:08 PM~16164986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JORGE YOUR CADDY LOOKS GOOD WITH THE O.G. 72 SPOKE DAYTONS & 5 20 THE STYLISTICS WAY.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jan 6 2010, 08:15 AM~16201904
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JORGE YOUR CADDY LOOKS GOOD WITH THE O.G. 72 SPOKE DAYTONS & 5 20 THE STYLISTICS WAY.
> *


U KNOW HOW WE DO IT, WE LOVE TO PUT SOME PRIDE N OUR RIDES
''STYLISTICS'' IS A WAY OF LIFE,TTT FOR THIS BAD ASS CARS


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jan 6 2010, 02:25 PM~16204145
> *U KNOW HOW WE DO IT, WE LOVE TO PUT SOME PRIDE N OUR RIDES
> ''STYLISTICS'' IS A WAY OF LIFE,TTT FOR THIS BAD ASS CARS
> *


THATS THE REAL DEAL HOMIE COVER CAR,PLACING AT THE SHOWS,& DRIVING ON THE STREETS & FREEWAYS.BLACK N GOLD 4 LIFE STYLISTICS INC. TTMFT!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 6 2010, 03:55 AM~16200277
> *BEFORE...
> 
> 
> ...


























NICE OLD SCHOOL PIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TO
THE 
MUTHAFUCCEN
TOP 
FOR 
ALL
THE 
<span style=\'color:green\'>REAL
LE CABS</span>


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 6 2010, 04:25 PM~16205297
> *x1979  :yes: :thumbsup:*


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 6 2010, 01:56 PM~16204418
> *
> NICE OLD SCHOOL PIC.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WESTSIDE C.C. ON THE RIZE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> :0


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 2 2010, 07:08 PM~16164986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 6 2010, 04:05 PM~16205807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRUNK


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LA$WestSide$Ryder, teresa, CARLITOS WAY, Harley Starr, BIG PAGE, AZ GUCCI
:wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jan 6 2010, 05:08 PM~16205828
> *NICE TRUNK
> *


THANKS......


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THE WESTSIDE C.C. WAY... REAL RYDERS


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ...., *LA, teresa, BIG PAGE* :wave: 
*W3st uP fellas...*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 6 2010, 06:11 PM~16205866
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members:WHAT IT DOOO :biggrin: YOU SAID IT RIGHT WEST UP  </span>*


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 6 2010, 04:11 PM~16205866
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ...., LA, teresa, BIG PAGE :wave:
> W3st uP fellas...
> *


WOOD UP .......


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 6 2010, 05:11 PM~16205866
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ...., LA, teresa, BIG PAGE :wave:
> W3st uP fellas...
> *


WHATS GOOD.............


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 2 2010, 08:08 PM~16164986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP JORGE EVERYTHING IS GOOD HOMIE.LISTO PARA EL DOMINGO?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 12:45 PM~16178856
> *THANKS HOMIE,I HAVE BIN LOOKING FOR 1 TO MATCH MY COLOR SO FAR NO LUCK :angry:
> *


damn been sick for awhile and Ive missed alot!!!


Page check out Sunbrella or tillfast by Harrtz


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2010, 06:01 PM~16206423
> *damn been sick for awhile and Ive missed alot!!!
> Page check out Sunbrella or tillfast by Harrtz
> *




Whats up Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 6 2010, 08:11 PM~16206542
> *Whats up Bro!! :biggrin:
> *


just tryin to get well 1st Chelly got sick for xmas then I got sick for new years... really sucks  So far Ty is good


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 6 2010, 05:14 PM~16205903
> *WHAT IT DOOO  :biggrin: YOU SAID IT RIGHT WEST UP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2010, 06:43 PM~16206935
> *just tryin to get well 1st Chelly got sick for xmas then I got sick for new years... really sucks  So far Ty is good
> *




I hope you guys feel better


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2010, 06:43 PM~16206935
> *just tryin to get well 1st Chelly got sick for xmas then I got sick for new years... really sucks  So far Ty is good
> *


whats up B , i went through the same thing my self homie....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC+Jan 6 2010, 08:50 PM~16207023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sux 

I was gonna drive the LeCab to work this week but they talkin sleet/snow in Houston again.... global warmin my ass :uh:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

anyone know where to get weather stripping for lecabs?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 5 2010, 11:55 PM~16200277
> *BEFORE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

you boys wit these le cabs sure are lucky this is my dream car...maybe if i keep lookin for the hidden treasure i can buy me one of deez fancy rides :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 6 2010, 05:11 PM~16205863
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. WAY... REAL RYDERS
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS GANGSTA


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 6 2010, 06:11 PM~16205863
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. WAY... REAL RYDERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeee i would never hops my le cab...that sure is gangsta


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2010, 07:01 PM~16206423
> *damn been sick for awhile and Ive missed alot!!!
> Page check out Sunbrella or tillfast by Harrtz
> *


THANKS HOMIE I SEEN A SIMILAR COLOR


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

if i could just find this treasure i can ownes me one of these luxury rides


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Jan 7 2010, 01:58 PM~16214544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Even finding one is not the only obsticle  Getting the current owner to part with it is even harder most of the time. hno: Unless you get lucky.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

T
T
M
T


_WESTSIDE C.C .... REAL HOMIES....REAL RIDERS....REAL G's_


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Jan 7 2010, 12:58 PM~16214544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:36 PM~16186890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

this one for LowSanJo_Nate, paris... :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Whats Crackin in here?


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 7 2010, 10:17 PM~16220616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those pilars look like chicos conversion is that really a paris?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Did this one ever get its make over?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16221953
> *Did this one ever get its make over?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 7 2010, 08:17 PM~16220616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2010, 12:00 AM~16221953
> *Did this one ever get its make over?
> 
> 
> ...


is this one for sale? and what year is it? cuz i wants me one of deez luxury rides


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:ninja: :rimshot: :x: :420: :yes: :nicoderm: :wow: :werd:  :tongue: :wave: :cheesy:  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 8 2010, 10:15 AM~16224529
> *:ninja:  :rimshot:  :x:  :420:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wow:  :werd:    :tongue:  :wave:  :cheesy:    :0  :biggrin:
> *



:420:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 7 2010, 11:17 PM~16220616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:green\'>Question...
Why the pillars? Did they only come on a Paris conversion? Is it a vent window? Still new to this :biggrin: so dont rip my head off.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 8 2010, 10:55 AM~16225833
> *Question...
> Why the pillars? Did they only come on a Paris conversion? Is it a vent window? Still new to this  :biggrin: so dont rip my head off.
> *


i dont really know. my guess is that they were used to help guide the windows on conversions and support the window frame section on the door (they kept the front of the window frame). cuz lecabs and paris' didnt have any window frames.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 8 2010, 01:02 PM~16225873
> *i dont really know. my guess is that they were used to help guide the windows on conversions and support the window frame section on the door (they kept the front of the window frame). cuz lecabs and paris' didnt have any window frames.
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT TOO CUZ PARIS AND LE CABS HAVE THEIR OWN WINDOWS FABRICATED NO PILARS ,SO ACCORDING TO MY KNOWLEDGE THIS WOULD BE AN AFTER MARKET CONVERSION


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 8 2010, 02:02 PM~16225873
> *i dont really know. my guess is that they were used to help guide the windows on conversions and support the window frame section on the door (they kept the front of the window frame). cuz lecabs and paris' didnt have any window frames.
> *


So is there glass in that small section? Have they been seen on both Le Cabs and Paris conversions?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 8 2010, 01:17 PM~16226000
> *So is there glass in that small section? Have they been seen on both Le Cabs and Paris conversions?
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE A SMALL WINDOW BUT ITS NOT THATS A REINFORCEMENT FOR THE PILAR ITS STILL ONE WHOLE GLASS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> LOOK AT THE PILARS LOOK BEHIND THE WINDOW


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Jan 8 2010, 02:20 PM~16226026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt Cadillac commision the companies to convert LeCabs/Paris after Cadillac built them? This would make all "factory" convertibles conversions?

Not trying to get in a  with anyone, but from what I have read that seems to be the case. I guess this arguement could go on forever without an offical word from a cadillac dealer/ceo. :biggrin: Honestly I do not care (dont own one either) so it does not hurt my feelings either way. :|


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 8 2010, 01:33 PM~16226153
> *So its an empy space? Sorry for all the questions, just curious as to why they would do this. Makes sense if it was to make both areas stronger.
> Didnt Cadillac commision the companies to convert LeCabs/Paris after Cadillac built them? This would make all "factory" convertibles conversions?
> 
> ...


YES THAT WAS THE CASE BUT AS YOU CAN SEE THE PARIS AND LE CABS ARE DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHER CONVERSIONS THE DIFFERENCE IS THESE CARS WERE UNDER FACTORY WARRANTY AND 100% PERCENT BACKED BY GMAC ,AND THE CADILLAC CORPORATION  ...THERE IS ALOT OF NICE CONVERSIONS OUT THERE BUILT REALLY WELL LIKE NEWPORT THEY BUILD NICE CONVERSIONS BUT THEY ARE NOT BACKED BY GMAC OR CADILLAC


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by george_@Dec 23 2009, 02:06 AM~16065833
> *it wouldnt hapen to be the front of the door pillarr or window track on the doors o yeah lmost forgot they forget to take the glass and have it kustom made to fill the gap  after u cut the front door pillar o and dont forget to modifie the qurter glass and the rack to take the real ugly fucken pointed glass that the fuckken eldorados have and dont forget to not and i mean not to put the lacab emblems on a converted coupe dont  lie take pride in youre work thats directred to custom builders like big page said he was thankful his homie hucked him up it takes allot of balls to let one go i asked an older cock sucker if he was intrested in selling his a while back he looked at me and said to go fuck my selfe and said do you see a for sale sign on it a few years later the asshole died and i dont give a fuck he told me that it was special ordered from the factory and i probly never acuire one in my life time well his asshole racist son sold the car for almost nothing so when i convert my coupe ill still going to get a real one no fucking matter what like i said ill trade my converible impala for one or sell the mother fucker to get one cars come and go but fuck im still going to prove my point to that dead motherfucken racist white mother fucker he should of take it as a complment when some one tells u if u want to sell that rare car burn in fucken hell u dead motherfucker see when i get theire shit is personel with this dead fuck and now his son and all his fucken familly will se me when i get the real le cab and fuck it im not even going to fuck with this topic or lay it low shit talking bulshiters until my convertion is done to show im not a shit talker fuck haters fuck evreboby who aint with u  big bad southside one 3 still living up north still dont give a fuck much love for the homies in big bad la compton watts
> and the piru bloods gives a fuck with racist bull shit later to big page good looking out on the info bro and stay a g homie o and fuck the politics with car clubs that call u scrap when u leave theire presents an fuck car shows ride them in the fucking streets fuck trailer bunnies all rato chavala ass hatters
> *


FUCK EM HATERS BRO LAST TIME I WAS CRUISIN AROUND MY TOWN WHEN SOME HOMEBOYS PULLED UP TO ME AND OFFERED $500 FOR MY CUTTY JUST BECAUSE ITS PRIMERED AND SHIT FUCK EVERYBODY TRYNA BRING PEOPLE DOWN I WAS THOUGHT THAT LOWRIDIN AND LOWRIDERS WERE LIKE A FAMILY BUT THE WAY I SEE IT NOW SHIT HAS CHANGED BUT FUCK IT IM STILL UP WITH MY SHIT RESPECT BRO ALRATO


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> > LOOK AT THE PILARS LOOK BEHIND THE WINDOW
> 
> 
> .
> This is uglii as fuck The jusT messed up a good ass car


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 8 2010, 12:33 PM~16226153
> *So its an empy space? Sorry for all the questions, just curious as to why they would do this. Makes sense if it was to make both areas stronger.
> Didnt Cadillac commision the companies to convert LeCabs/Paris after Cadillac built them? This would make all "factory" convertibles conversions?
> 
> ...




............"The convertible conversion was built as a dealer option that was ordered by the new car dealership (or could be ordered privately if you already owned the car) just like rustproofing or custom pinstriping could be ordered for a car by the dealership. As far as a car manufacturer was concerned, as long as the car was converted in a way that did not negatively compromise the car to cause warranty problems, then the new car dealership could do, or have done, whatever they wanted to do. These conversions are not considered OEM or factory options. Conversions done before the final sale to the consumer, for/by the new car dealership are considered dealer options. All coach convertible conversions sold directly to the private car owner are considered "aftermarket" conversions"


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 8 2010, 03:49 PM~16227571
> *............"The convertible conversion was built as a dealer option that was ordered by the new car dealership (or could be ordered privately if you already owned the car) just like rustproofing or custom pinstriping could be ordered for a car by the dealership. As far as a car manufacturer was concerned, as long as the car was converted in a way that did not negatively compromise the car to cause warranty problems, then the new car dealership could do, or have done, whatever they wanted to do. These conversions are not considered OEM or factory options. Conversions done before the final sale to the consumer, for/by the new car dealership are considered dealer options. All coach convertible conversions sold directly to the private car owner are considered "aftermarket" conversions"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 12:43 AM~16159684
> * 1982 O.G HESS & EISENHARDT <span style=\'color:gray\'> KEEP IT REAL
> </span>
> 
> ...


looks good one color uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Jan 8 2010, 02:51 PM~16226330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now I understand.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 8 2010, 12:55 PM~16225833
> *Question...
> Why the pillars? Did they only come on a Paris conversion? Is it a vent window? Still new to this  :biggrin: so dont rip my head off.
> *


My question is why are the seats so shinny?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 8 2010, 06:17 PM~16229025
> *looks good one color uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 8 2010, 06:12 PM~16229662
> *My question is why are the seats so shinny?
> *


Patent leather/vinyl

EDIT: Like "Poison 59" if you remember that car and it's interior!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 8 2010, 08:12 PM~16229662
> *My question is why are the seats so shinny?
> *


:roflmao: Thought the same thing, seems to be a theme. Look at the top. 

Its just odd to me that an open spot would be left that someone could easily reach into and unlock the door from, that was my fascination with the window thing.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 8 2010, 07:21 PM~16229753
> *Patent leather/vinyl
> 
> EDIT: Like "Poison 59" if you remember that car and it's interior!
> *


IT SURE IS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 8 2010, 05:23 PM~16229770
> *:roflmao: Thought the same thing, seems to be a theme. Look at the top.
> 
> Its just odd to me that an open spot would be left that someone could easily reach into and unlock the door from, that was my fascination with the window thing.
> *


lmao you a foo


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 8 2010, 08:25 PM~16229801
> *lmao you a foo
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Bad Ass Pic...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2010, 09:32 PM~16231796
> *Bad Ass Pic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 8 2010, 12:27 PM~16226095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

[/quote]



Bad Ass!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 8 2010, 01:58 PM~16227066
> *.
> This is uglii as fuck The jusT messed up a good ass car
> *



Ya, im glad you said it.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 9 2010, 12:46 AM~16233271
> *Ya, im glad you said it.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:24 AM~16233528
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


BEING REAL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:33 AM~16233562
> *BEING REAL  :biggrin:
> *


i aint mad at him


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:34 AM~16233573
> *i aint mad at him
> *


you and me both


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:37 AM~16233594
> *you and me both
> *


how is your car coming together


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 03:34 AM~16233573
> *i aint mad at him
> *



MAN ITS SO NICE UNDER THAT Le Cab








 :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :420: I AINT MAD AT CHA EATHER BIG PAGE 

FOR GOT



WESTSIDE C.C ASK SUM BODY


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:38 AM~16233608
> *how is your car coming together
> *


the lecab? well its not an 82 :biggrin: 










i havent touched it since i got it, just working on my caprice but plan to start it soon


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

MAN I WANT ONE????? SOON LIKE FRANK WHITE SAID THEY JUST DONT KNOW WHERE TO LOOK BUT I DO...... LOL


T
T
T

FOR THESE BAD AZZ CARZ


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2010, 01:42 AM~16233638
> *MAN ITS SO NICE UNDER THAT Le Cab
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 03:46 AM~16233665
> *THANKS YOU KNOW THE WESTSIDE IS THE BESTSIDE.......
> *



EVERYTHING SETS N THE WEST MAN IT AINT COMPLET UNTILL ITS SET!!!!!! HUM THINK HAHA I LOVE MY MIND WHEN IM FEELING GOOD OL


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:44 AM~16233656
> *the lecab? well its not an 82  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHAT I LOVE ALL REAL LE CAB AND PARIS CONVERSIONS LET ME KNOW IF YOU EVER WANT TO SELL IT :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:44 AM~16233656
> *the lecab? well its not an 82  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CORE IS THAT SNOW I SEE ON THE FLOOR


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

SHIT CONCRET AINT DRY UNTIL ITS SET AND WHEN CONCRET IS DRY ITS A FORMED FORCE HUM THINK LOL I LUV IT....


T
T
T

FOR THAT BEST RAGS MADE......


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 03:50 AM~16233698
> *CORE IS THAT SNOW I SEE ON THE FLOOR
> *



NAW IM OVER HERE LOC  


NICE CAR BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2010, 01:55 AM~16233724
> *NAW IM OVER HERE LOC
> NICE CAR BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU MUST BE FADED LOL


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:50 AM~16233698
> *CORE IS THAT SNOW I SEE ON THE FLOOR
> *


thats how we roll in WI :biggrin: 










I couldnt sell unless i found an 80's


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:59 AM~16233755
> *thats how we roll in WI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I FEEL YOU I WOULD'NT EITHER  WHAT ABOUT RUST? IN THAT SNOW


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

better yet 82 :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2010, 02:01 AM~16233770
> *better yet 82  :yes:
> *


YOU KNOW HOMIE I THANK GOD SHEEN PARTED WITH HIS CUZ I REALLY LOVE MY CAR AND I REALLY DONT FALL IN LOVE WITH CARS TO MUCH :happysad:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 4 2010, 11:36 PM~16186890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin the all green page


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 02:05 AM~16233801
> *YOU KNOW HOMIE I THANK GOD SHEEN PARTED WITH  HIS CUZ I REALLY LOVE MY CAR AND I REALLY DONT FALL IN LOVE WITH CARS TO MUCH :happysad:
> *


  now thats real :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2010, 02:06 AM~16233806
> *Lovin the all green page
> *


THANKS HOMIE I JUST WANTED A LIL CHANGE MEANWHILE IM FINISHING MY RAG FO.. ONCE IM DONE WITH THE FO.. IM GONNA TEAR DOWN THAT LE CAB AND DO IT MY WAY :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 03:57 AM~16233746
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU MUST BE FADED LOL
> *



haha yep just got bacc from a few cats pad n sc u know growing


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 04:13 AM~16233848
> *:0
> *




 haha TAG?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 12:57 AM~16233746
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU MUST BE FADED LOL
> *


That just wouldnt be Snow now would it!!! :biggrin: :420: This Motherfucker gets all Faded and shit and starts talking all egumacated and shit! I Love it!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 02:01 AM~16233768
> *I FEEL YOU I WOULD'NT EITHER   WHAT ABOUT RUST? IN THAT SNOW
> *


I was just f*cking around with that pic I dont drive my cars in the snow because your right. Rust


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2010, 10:35 AM~16235496
> *I was just f*cking around with that pic I dont drive my cars in the snow because your right. Rust
> *


  i hate rust


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 12:43 AM~16159684
> * 1982 O.G HESS & EISENHARDT <span style=\'color:gray\'> KEEP IT REAL
> </span>
> 
> ...


ttt for the real le cab


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2010, 08:32 PM~16231796
> *Bad Ass Pic...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR *''FAME''*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2010, 11:18 AM~16235063
> *That just wouldnt be Snow now would it!!!  :biggrin:  :420: This Motherfucker gets all Faded and shit and starts talking all egumacated and shit! I Love it!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

any body know where i can find a 78-82 lecab or a lecab conversion let me know


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 9 2010, 04:51 PM~16238366
> *any body  know where i can find a 78-82 lecab or a lecab conversion let me know
> *


I CAN GIVE ME A CALL :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jan 10 2010, 11:28 AM~16244286
> *:biggrin:
> *


i see u like that plate marty :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2010, 04:05 AM~16233801
> *YOU KNOW HOMIE I THANK GOD SHEEN PARTED WITH  HIS CUZ I REALLY LOVE MY CAR AND I REALLY DONT FALL IN LOVE WITH CARS TO MUCH :happysad:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## midwestknock (Dec 28, 2009)

nice


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY, SINCE ME AND MY BOY ARE WORKING ON SOMETHING ELSE THERE IS A LECAB NOT TO FAR FROM ME 10GS AND I KNOW WHERE A CLEAN PARIS IS ALSO 7GS BOTH NEED NOTHING NICE ALL AROUND LET ME KNOW AND I WILL GET YOU THE INFO AND ON CONVERSIONS FOR CAPRICES AND CADDYS LET ME KNOW AND WE CAN GET YOUR RIDE DONE, AND I HAVE PICTURES OF THE RIDES AND NUMBERS SO YOU CAN DEAL WITH THEM


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2009, 07:52 PM~15770968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

http://myclassiccargarage.com/inventory/sh...odel_year%20ASC


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 10 2010, 05:16 PM~16246027
> *
> OKAY, SINCE ME AND MY BOY ARE WORKING ON SOMETHING ELSE THERE IS A LECAB NOT TO FAR FROM ME 10GS AND I KNOW WHERE A CLEAN PARIS IS ALSO 7GS BOTH NEED NOTHING NICE ALL AROUND LET ME KNOW AND I WILL GET YOU THE INFO AND ON CONVERSIONS FOR CAPRICES AND CADDYS LET ME KNOW AND WE CAN GET YOUR RIDE DONE, AND I HAVE PICTURES OF THE RIDES AND NUMBERS SO YOU CAN DEAL WITH THEM
> *


tried callin u. hit me up. i need the number 4 the 10 stack one felipe.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jan 10 2010, 01:21 PM~16245678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jan 10 2010, 03:41 PM~16245798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

KAYS CADDY FROM SOUTH SIDE.... WANTED TO KEEP IT OG..THIS OLD PIC LAST EASTER


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 11 2010, 12:35 AM~16251663
> *KAYS CADDY FROM SOUTH SIDE.... WANTED TO KEEP IT OG..THIS OLD PIC LAST EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jan 10 2010, 02:42 PM~16245811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love it


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jan 10 2010, 02:44 PM~16245821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chingon


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jan 10 2010, 02:47 PM~16245844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacsss_@Oct 15 2006, 09:14 PM~6375260
> *
> *


post yours homie


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 10 2010, 08:13 PM~16248064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one sold,i tried to buy a few months back


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 6 2010, 07:11 PM~16205863
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. WAY... REAL RYDERS
> 
> 
> ...


Inspiration, tight ass ride.  :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2010, 01:15 AM~16251978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jan 11 2010, 10:21 AM~16253598
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2010, 09:32 PM~16231796
> *Bad Ass Pic...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JORGE TE AVENTASTE HOMIE ESTA CHINGON LOOK HOW WET THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS & SUPER STRAIGHT BODY.GM CUSTOMS BUILT CADDY STYLISTICS QUALITY NOT QUANTITY TO THE TOP BLACK N GOLD 4 LIFE.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2010, 09:32 PM~16231796
> *Bad Ass Pic...
> 
> 
> ...



It's.......IT'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2010, 10:32 PM~16231796
> *Bad Ass Pic...
> 
> 
> ...


_*BAD ASS CADDY*_


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 10 2010, 10:35 PM~16251663
> *KAYS CADDY FROM SOUTH SIDE.... WANTED TO KEEP IT OG..THIS OLD PIC LAST EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2010, 03:00 PM~16256775
> *BAD ASS CADDY
> *


x2


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2010, 03:00 PM~16256775
> *BAD ASS CADDY
> *


YOUR CADDY IS BAD ASS TOO PAGE LOOKS GOOD WITH THE GREEN MOLDINGS.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jan 11 2010, 04:13 PM~16256889
> *YOUR CADDY IS BAD ASS TOO PAGE LOOKS GOOD WITH THE GREEN MOLDINGS.
> *


THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2010, 03:14 PM~16256897
> *THANKS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IF YOU FIND THAT GREEN CANVAS TOP IT WILL LOOK GOOD ALL GREEN NICE CAR TTT FOR STYLISTICS & WESTSIDE CADDYS


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jan 11 2010, 04:49 PM~16257179
> *IF YOU FIND THAT GREEN CANVAS TOP IT WILL LOOK GOOD ALL GREEN NICE CAR TTT FOR STYLISTICS & WESTSIDE CADDYS
> *


_*YEAH ME TOO AND I THINK I FOUND THE RIGHT COLOR IM WAITING FOR THE SAMPLE


TTT</span>
FOR
<span style=\'color:green\'> THE AFTERMATH *_


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

what in the world would posses somebody to desicrate a cadillac brougham like this?  one will never know :angry:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> what in the world would posses somebody to desicrate a cadillac brougham like this?  one will never know :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jan 11 2010, 10:05 PM~16259390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


parts car


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jan 11 2010, 09:05 PM~16259390
> *what in the world would posses somebody to desicrate a cadillac brougham like this?  one will never know :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Horns, horns and....




Spokes? :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: *704 SHEEN* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jan 11 2010, 07:05 PM~16259390
> *what in the world would posses somebody to desicrate a cadillac brougham like this?  one will never know :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :nosad:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> > what in the world would posses somebody to desicrate a cadillac brougham like this?  one will never know :angry:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2010, 07:30 PM~16259706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> > :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: _*ttt for my dad and WESTSIDE C.C.*_


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 10 2010, 08:53 PM~16248593
> *tried callin u. hit me up. i need the number 4 the 10 stack one felipe.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jan 11 2010, 08:05 PM~16259390
> *what in the world would posses somebody to desicrate a cadillac brougham like this?  one will never know :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


just needs the front doors extended, rear doors welded and its all good :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2010, 04:03 PM~16257308
> *YEAH ME TOO AND I THINK I FOUND THE RIGHT COLOR IM WAITING FOR THE SAMPLE
> 
> 
> ...


page im not sure what color your goin for but i seen a benz with a green top up here that made me think of your caddy,it was a DARK OLIVE GREEN TOP and yeah it was a vert top.. your caddy and black pearl are my 2 favorites.


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 12 2010, 12:43 AM~16263705
> *just needs the front doors extended, rear doors welded and its all good  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 12 2010, 03:09 AM~16264135
> *page im not sure what color your goin for but i seen a benz with a green top up here that made me think of your caddy,it was a DARK OLIVE GREEN TOP and yeah it was a vert top.. your caddy and black pearl are my 2 favorites.
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE :thumbsup: .... THE COLOR IM LOOKING AT IS CALLED ..FERN..


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

ttt :h5:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

>


:wow:
[/quote]


.This is a piece of shiT buT when i waz doing some research on lecabs .The hess and eisnherT and some oTher companY .ThaT made a a few 78-82 4 door converTible broughams wiTh a fullY.working power Top


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :wow:


.This is a piece of shiT buT when i waz doing some research on lecabs .The hess and eisnherT and some oTher companY .ThaT made a a few 78-82 4 door converTible broughams wiTh a fullY.working power Top
[/quote]
yes they did there i one in sd he is tryin to sell it


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2010, 09:38 PM~16259804
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: 704 SHEEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:burn: ..........................







..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

BAD ASS CARS ONE OF THE BEST MODEL CADILLACS TTT FOR THIS CADDYS.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> .This is a piece of shiT buT when i waz doing some research on lecabs .The hess and eisnherT and some oTher companY .ThaT made a a few 78-82 4 door converTible broughams wiTh a fullY.working power Top


yes they did there i one in sd he is tryin to sell it
[/quote]
suicide the rear doors,and you got it made..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> yes they did there i one in sd he is tryin to sell it


suicide the rear doors,and you got it made..
[/quote]
HOW ABOUT WE JUNK IT AT SMILEYS AND TAKE ALL THE GOOD PARTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> suicide the rear doors,and you got it made..


HOW ABOUT WE JUNK IT AT SMILEYS AND TAKE ALL THE GOOD PARTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
im down,if its gotta disc break rear end ill take it,need to upgrade the olds.. :biggrin: 
other than that ill take the power seat controls for mine too


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> HOW ABOUT WE JUNK IT AT SMILEYS AND TAKE ALL THE GOOD PARTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


im down,if its gotta disc break rear end ill take it,need to upgrade the olds.. :biggrin: 
other than that ill take the power seat controls for mine too
[/quote]
NAW I THINK ITS DRUM BRAKES  BUT IT HAS A 5.7 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> im down,if its gotta disc break rear end ill take it,need to upgrade the olds.. :biggrin:
> other than that ill take the power seat controls for mine too


NAW I THINK ITS DRUM BRAKES  BUT IT HAS A 5.7 :biggrin:
[/quote]
hmmm,damn,i gotta rocket 350 though.. :biggrin: 

if its got disc im claimin it,just send it up here.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> NAW I THINK ITS DRUM BRAKES  BUT IT HAS A 5.7 :biggrin:


hmmm,damn,i gotta rocket 350 though.. :biggrin: 

if its got disc im claimin it,just send it up here.... :biggrin:
[/quote]
FUCK IT GIVE ME 100 BUCKS ITS YOUR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> hmmm,damn,i gotta rocket 350 though.. :biggrin:
> 
> if its got disc im claimin it,just send it up here.... :biggrin:


FUCK IT GIVE ME 100 BUCKS ITS YOUR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
$100 shipped to 98513. OK IM SOLD!!!! 
but its gotta be a disc brake rear end!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> FUCK IT GIVE ME 100 BUCKS ITS YOUR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


$100 shipped to 98513. OK IM SOLD!!!! 
but its gotta be a disc brake rear end!!!
[/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: .................................................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> $100 shipped to 98513. OK IM SOLD!!!!
> but its gotta be a disc brake rear end!!!


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: .................................................................................... :biggrin:
[/quote]
hey you said 100 bucks and its mine... :biggrin: :biggrin: i just made the price shipped :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: .................................................................................... :biggrin:


hey you said 100 bucks and its mine... :biggrin: :biggrin: i just made the price shipped :biggrin:
[/quote]
NO DISKS SORRY :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> hey you said 100 bucks and its mine... :biggrin: :biggrin: i just made the price shipped :biggrin:


NO DISKS SORRY :angry:
[/quote]
aww damn,ill still take the control panels for the power seats,mine came out of a 84 2dr fleetwood :biggrin: the car got my og seats and then it gotta candy paint job,now its in the same cc im in. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*IF ANY BODY LOOKIN FOR THE BULLHORN DOOR LOCKS LET ME KNOW N.O.S $3500.00* :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 12 2010, 06:51 PM~16269764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that is for a set of them? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 12 2010, 07:21 PM~16270140
> *I hope that is for a set of them?    :biggrin:
> *











*THATS EACH SORRY VERY RARE ITEMS OEM N.O.S. $3500.00 EACH 
I HAVE EIGHT ... NO LOW BALLERS NO TRADES UNLESS YOU HAVE 1982 LE CAB OR A 58 IMPALA RAG THANK YOU :biggrin: *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 12 2010, 07:23 PM~16270167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME TRADE YOU MY CAR MAING :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Jan 12 2010, 10:27 PM~16272846
> *LET ME TRADE YOU MY CAR MAING :0
> *


*WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE ..YOU GOT 1982 LE CAB OR 1958 IMPALA RAGG IF YOU DO ITS ON :biggrin: *


----------



## SUGExWHITE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 12 2010, 02:51 PM~16269764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

i got a couple of them things from a cutting board at a garage sale!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen a Glass Back Window in a LeCab w/ Defrost? I think I got one! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16273360
> *Has anyone ever seen a Glass Back Window in a LeCab w/ Defrost? I think I got one!  :biggrin:
> *


sweet!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 11 2010, 09:23 PM~16259617
> *parts car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16273360
> *Has anyone ever seen a Glass Back Window in a LeCab w/ Defrost? I think I got one!  :biggrin:
> *


you just got to rub it in dont ya!!!.....LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> > /quote]
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: nice lac...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 12 2010, 10:58 PM~16273360
> *Has anyone ever seen a Glass Back Window in a LeCab w/ Defrost? I think I got one!  :biggrin:
> *


MINE HAS DEFROST ALSO...
:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*MINE DOES TOO 
*





















































































NO IT REALLY DOSENT


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 12 2010, 06:51 PM~16269764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ILL TAKE 2


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 12 2010, 11:58 PM~16273360
> *Has anyone ever seen a Glass Back Window in a LeCab w/ Defrost? I think I got one!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 13 2010, 01:10 PM~16278297
> *
> 
> 
> *


WHERE CAN I ORDER THIS DEFROST SYSTEM :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2010, 01:10 PM~16278294
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ILL TAKE  2
> *


*PAY PAL ME SEVEN G'S AND THEY ARE YOURS THANKS SMILEY. THATS WHY I LIKE MAKING DEALS WITH BALLERS NO COMPLAINTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 13 2010, 01:41 PM~16279043
> *PAY PAL ME SEVEN G'S AND THEY ARE YOURS THANKS SMILEY. THATS WHY I LIKE MAKING DEALS WITH BALLERS NO COMPLAINTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


same here,but i need to find more ballers,most the folks i know is broke..  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks to RELIC... found these in the Yapan topic.






> /quote]
> 
> 
> >


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow: i need a warehouse like that


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 13 2010, 02:41 PM~16279043
> *PAY PAL ME SEVEN G'S AND THEY ARE YOURS THANKS SMILEY. THATS WHY I LIKE MAKING DEALS WITH BALLERS NO COMPLAINTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2010, 05:35 PM~16280622
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:51 PM~16269764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you serious or is it a joke???

what a used set worth?.. i personlly never seen them b4 thought it was pepboys auto parts garbage...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 13 2010, 09:07 PM~16282511
> *are you serious or is it a joke???
> 
> what a used set worth?.. i personlly never seen them b4 thought it was pepboys auto parts garbage...
> *


:roflmao: Its a joke, but Im sure he will hook some up if you got the $


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 13 2010, 07:26 PM~16282709
> *:roflmao: Its a joke, but Im sure he will hook some up if you got the $
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2010, 09:23 PM~16283471
> *Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 12 2010, 10:58 PM~16273360
> *Has anyone ever seen a Glass Back Window in a LeCab w/ Defrost? I think I got one!  :biggrin:
> *


Mine has rear defrost too uffin: Did they have both options?


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2010, 08:23 PM~16283471
> *Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........
> 
> 
> ...


brandy went toplees thats madness :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2010, 08:23 PM~16283471
> *Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WOW!!!!......NICE</span> :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2010, 09:23 PM~16283471
> *Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........
> 
> 
> ...


dope caddy :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*WHAT UP ITS BIG PAGE 


THE HOMIE SNOW'S TWINS WERE JUST BORN TODAY... PREMATURE (25 WEEKS)
HE ASKED ME IF YOU GUYS CAN PRAY FOR HIS ANGELS 
THEY NEED AS MANY PRAYERS AS POSSIBLE......

THANKS*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 13 2010, 10:56 PM~16285716
> *WHAT UP ITS BIG PAGE
> THE HOMIE SNOW'S TWINS WERE JUST BORN TODAY... PREMATURE (25 WEEKS)
> HE ASKED ME IF YOU GUYS CAN PRAY FOR HIS ANGELS
> ...


ILL PRAY FOR HIM, I WENT THREW THE SAME THING WITH MY LAST LITTLE BOY HE WAS BORN 4 MONTHS EARLY AND WEIGHED 1 POUND 10 ONCES I COULD PUT MY RING AROUND HIS WRIST, AND HE WAS IN THE ICU FOR THE WHOLE TIME AND THE BILL IS STILL GOING WAS LIKE 2.5 MILLION AND NO WAY I COULD PAY FOR THAT ITS A VERY HARD SITUATION TO GO THREW, I KNOW ALL WILL BE WELL


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> > /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> damn a new rag in san jo :0


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2010, 07:23 PM~16283471
> *Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH BRO THE BABY IS BAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!GOOD SEEN U BROTA!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jan 14 2010, 12:53 PM~16289200
> *damn a new rag in san jo :0
> *


Not that one, its from the Japan topic... but soon :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2010, 07:23 PM~16283471
> *Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Been waiting to see a red LeCab done.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 14 2010, 11:49 AM~16290203
> *Not that one, its from the Japan topic... but soon  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 13 2010, 02:42 PM~16279593
> *Thanks to RELIC... found these in the Yapan topic.
> 
> 
> ...


i want that black vert.. its tight
the bottom one


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2010, 08:23 PM~16283471
> *Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE HOMIE GOOD CHOICE OF COLOR WITH FLAKE BASE,WHAT COLOR TOP & INTEROIR?YOU GONA GO FRAME OFF ENGINE,TRUNK,UNDERCARRAGE,& CUT LIKE MY HOMIE JORGES BAD ASS CADDY FAME?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JUST FOUND THIS CONVERSION LOOKS LIKE A NICE BUILD ITS FOR SALE 
LOOKS NICE


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2010, 03:23 PM~16291702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN AS HELL, IN VEGAS ? WHATS THE TICKET ?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2010, 03:23 PM~16291702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, SAME GUY DID MINE DONE THIS ONE, BUT A LITTLE DIFFRENT TOP, THIS ONES CLEAN AND A FLEETWOOD


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 14 2010, 04:57 PM~16292002
> *THATS CLEAN AS HELL, IN VEGAS ? WHATS THE TICKET ?
> *


$28,000.00 is what i read


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2010, 03:23 PM~16291702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE & A FLEETWOOD,PAGE YOU KNOW IF IT HAS WINDOWS,ANY PICS WITH THE TOP DOWN?


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2010, 04:23 PM~16291702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i heard he sold this one cheap a few yrs back, it was cadillac bobs


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 14 2010, 06:56 PM~16294293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2010, 03:23 PM~16291702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to say... Thats the cleanest chop I have seen to date! :wow: WoW!!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2010, 08:23 PM~16283471
> *Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jan 14 2010, 05:47 PM~16292488
> *LOOKS NICE & A FLEETWOOD,PAGE YOU KNOW IF IT HAS WINDOWS,ANY PICS WITH THE TOP DOWN?
> *


the owner told me it does have windows.....


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

anyone got extra Le Cabriolet glove box script?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jan 14 2010, 11:08 PM~16296908
> *anyone got extra Le Cabriolet glove box script?
> *


Wasup Big Page you would happen to have an extra one would ya


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2010, 09:23 PM~16283471
> *Hey George it's me Oscar from Klique this is my ride brandy wine candy........
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE YOUR CAR IS VERY NICE IS IT OG OR A CONVERSION ?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jan 15 2010, 12:12 AM~16296973
> *Wasup Big Page you would happen to have an extra one would ya
> *


NO I DONT HOMIE BUT I COULD ASK ONE OF MY HOMIES


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2010, 11:17 PM~16297029
> *NO I DONT HOMIE BUT I COULD ASK ONE OF MY HOMIES
> *


not in hurry Doggy just keep me posted if anything and also hood logo


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jan 15 2010, 12:19 AM~16297056
> *not in hurry Doggy just keep me posted if anything and also hood logo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 14 2010, 08:56 PM~16294293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup this was Bobs what I remember was he was asking 13K for it no motor


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jan 15 2010, 12:08 AM~16296908
> *anyone got extra Le Cabriolet glove box script?
> *


Good Luck not easy to find. What about repo ones?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

repop?who repops these?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 14 2010, 11:21 PM~16297086
> *Yup this was Bobs what I remember was he was asking 13K for it no motor
> *


i was told he got $8k for it :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16273360
> *Has anyone ever seen a Glass Back Window in a LeCab w/ Defrost? I think I got one!  :biggrin:
> *


Mine Has One too!!I thought that tight work!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 08:32 PM~16174322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: cant wait to see your magic   :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2010, 03:23 PM~16291702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS FUCK


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 15 2010, 11:57 AM~16300915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  whats the ticket.... :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jan 14 2010, 11:08 PM~16296908
> *anyone got extra Le Cabriolet glove box script?
> *


what year is yours homie....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 15 2010, 12:57 PM~16300915
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks sheen :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 14 2010, 08:56 PM~16294293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like mine! :wow: the cat not the lac :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:guns: _704 SHEEN_


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 15 2010, 05:20 AM~16298581
> *i was told he got $8k for it  :0
> *


 :0 :0 Wow if that true someone got a bad ass deal


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 15 2010, 12:57 PM~16300915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that hood ornament a repo? it dont look OG but nice glove box emblem :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 15 2010, 05:39 PM~16302805
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Is that hood ornament a repo? it dont look OG but nice glove box emblem :biggrin:
> *


og


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 15 2010, 04:59 PM~16302999
> *og
> *


Would you sell?


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 15 2010, 01:03 PM~16301523
> *thanks sheen :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up page, say did you buy that hood emblem?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

na i have one already


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 15 2010, 10:04 PM~16306190
> *na i have one already
> *


 is the one sheen posted ,for sale ?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 15 2010, 11:06 PM~16306215
> *is the one sheen posted ,for sale ?
> *


_*no mine is gold that one is sliver*_


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 15 2010, 07:03 AM~16298887
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: cant wait to see your magic      :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Tampa! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2010, 02:31 AM~16307695
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 16 2010, 01:23 AM~16307671
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2010, 02:37 AM~16307715
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :wow: :uh: :0   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 16 2010, 01:40 AM~16307729
> *:uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :0      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :ninja:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 15 2010, 03:37 PM~16302786
> *:0  :0 Wow if that true someone got a bad ass deal
> *


cadillac bob lived near me, he wanted like $22000 or some shit when i first asked about it, then i heard he got $8 stacks....i was sad


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2010, 03:19 AM~16307822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship: :worship: _*THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I USE THIS BOW DOWN SMILEY BUT I GOT TO SAY YOU GOT ME WITH THAT ONE*_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 16 2010, 10:45 AM~16309111
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I USE THIS BOW DOWN SMILEY BUT I GOT TO SAY YOU GOT ME WITH THAT ONE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I was saving that one for a special occasion! :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2010, 03:19 AM~16307822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best smiley ever!


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 14 2010, 12:49 PM~16290203
> *Not that one, its from the Japan topic... but soon  :0
> *


HOW SOON????? PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK87_@Jan 16 2010, 07:13 PM~16311445
> *HOW SOON????? PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No pics because it hasn't happened...yet and cannot post pics from my phone but a week from today I will finally get to sit in it, Mabe someone here can post one for me. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

_BIA BIA_


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2010, 01:19 AM~16307822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn maybe i should have cut that lecab when I had it looks good hitting switches :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 16 2010, 05:34 AM~16308098
> *cadillac bob lived near me, he wanted like $22000 or some shit when i first asked about it, then i heard he got $8 stacks....i was sad
> *



that car is almost done from what I know, Its not in the US anymore  
Page that brandywine lecab is an OG lecab i believe it was an 80. My homie sold it to the current owner. 









It was rough came from Florida but nothing a little parts car couldnt fix


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

What is this worth? 78 Paris, 2nd Owner, 31,000 OG Miles (documented)

Ballpark?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2010, 12:01 PM~16316153
> *that car is almost done from what I know, Its not in the US anymore
> Page that brandywine lecab is an OG lecab i believe it was an 80. My homie sold it to the current owner.
> 
> ...


Damn it been a long time since I seen that car :0  how could you forget that bumper :biggrin: so thats the same car its looking better now


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 16 2010, 07:05 PM~16312117
> *No pics because it hasn't happened...yet and cannot post pics from my phone but a week from today I will finally get to sit in it, Mabe someone here can post one for me. :biggrin:
> *


*MAYBE THIS ONE????* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 17 2010, 01:07 PM~16316520
> *What is this worth? 78 Paris, 2nd Owner, 31,000 OG Miles (documented)
> 
> Ballpark?
> ...


a big mac and a bag of chips :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 17 2010, 07:41 PM~16319267
> *a  big mac and  a  bag  of  chips  :biggrin:
> *


* fuck that I'LL a pay double double and a rootbeer....*


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 17 2010, 06:49 PM~16319364
> *fuck that I pay double double and a rootbeer
> *


i got 2 TORTAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:21 PM~16319747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK87_@Jan 17 2010, 08:26 PM~16319139
> *MAYBE THIS ONE???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

fuck a le cab 





















































































































thats just cuz i sold mine and dont have one :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Le...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 18 2010, 11:30 AM~16325794
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Le...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


 :0 i wish i had some extra cash laying around


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 18 2010, 12:30 PM~16325794
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Le...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


REAL og 80...and ZERO Bids? :0 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 18 2010, 11:44 AM~16325923
> *REAL og 80...and ZERO Bids?  :0  :0
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

10 BIDS AND 14G'S LATER....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> 10 BIDS AND 14G'S LATER....
> [/quote
> 
> TO RICH FOR MY BLOOD ...I GOT A CHIPS AND DIP FOR THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 18 2010, 12:19 PM~16326233
> *10 BIDS AND 14G'S LATER....
> *


*ONE DAY MAYBE I CAN BE ABLE TO AFFORD ONE OF THESE BEAUTIFUL CARS 1982 PREFERABLY * :0 :0 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 12:49 PM~16316761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 12:48 PM~16316748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 18 2010, 10:30 AM~16325794
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Le...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


:0, CLEAN DONT NEED MUCH


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:21 PM~16319747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO DISRESPECT TO THE OWNER BUT IS THIS A LACB OR AN CONVERTION MY REASON FOR ASKING IS BCUZ I LIKE THOSE PEICES WHERE THE QUARTER WINDOWS ARE I DNT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE CALLED NE INFO WLD BE APPRECIATED uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Jan 18 2010, 12:24 PM~16326271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


over 9 days left and at $15,100 WAY too rich for my blood :tears:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 18 2010, 11:28 AM~16326310
> *ONE DAY MAYBE I CAN BE ABLE TO AFFORD ONE OF THESE BEAUTIFUL CARS 1982 PREFERABLY   :0  :0  :0
> *


 you already got one in your garage!!!!!....and its a 82 :0


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 18 2010, 10:44 AM~16325923
> *REAL og 80...and ZERO Bids?  :0  :0
> *


BAD ASS CADDY WILL MAKE A CLEAN LOLO  15 G DAMN IT BOY!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 12:48 PM~16316748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A NICE PICTURE JORGE CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD ITS GOT THAT O.G. TRADITIONAL STYLISTICS TOUCH.


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:21 PM~16319747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN LE CAB IT BELONGED TO ARMENIAN GUY FROM INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jan 18 2010, 04:35 PM~16329361
> *CLEAN LE CAB IT BELONGED TO ARMENIAN GUY FROM INDIVIDUALS.
> *



Do you mean a previous Individual member?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Jan 18 2010, 05:11 PM~16328484
> *NO DISRESPECT TO THE OWNER BUT IS THIS A LACB OR AN CONVERTION MY REASON FOR ASKING IS BCUZ I LIKE THOSE PEICES WHERE THE QUARTER WINDOWS ARE I DNT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE CALLED NE INFO WLD BE APPRECIATED uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's a real 80. Used to be mine a long time ago when it was stock. In Japan.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THERE IT IS FOR ALL THE PEOPLE SAY THEY BEEN LOOKING FOR A 80, ALL THEM PEOPLE THAT CALLED ME ITS A NICE ONE TOO


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2010, 09:03 PM~16331163
> *THERE IT IS FOR ALL THE PEOPLE SAY THEY BEEN LOOKING FOR A 80, ALL THEM PEOPLE THAT CALLED ME ITS A NICE ONE TOO
> *


I heard it was a nice donor :dunno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 18 2010, 08:11 PM~16331289
> *I heard it was a nice donor :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 18 2010, 07:03 PM~16331149
> *It's a real 80. Used to be mine a long time ago when it was stock.  In Japan.
> *


is is worth wat it's going for
not that i'm gonna buy it just wondering?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 18 2010, 09:21 PM~16331448
> *is is worth wat it's going for
> not that i'm gonna buy it just wondering?
> *


Yeah, if you want a hard to find REAL Lecab!


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 18 2010, 07:24 PM~16331506
> *Yeah, if you want a hard to find REAL Lecab!
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE ARTICLE IN LOWRIDER :biggrin:
3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, mafiacustoms


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 18 2010, 07:47 PM~16331862
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



I CANT DECIDE WHICH LOOK I LIKE THE BEST :happysad: You gonna do the top green


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

okay fellas Ive been sick for awhile and just got back to everyones pm today... got some LeCab _goodies_ coming soon :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 18 2010, 09:42 PM~16332793
> *I CANT DECIDE WHICH LOOK I LIKE THE BEST :happysad: You gonna do the top green
> *


GREEN FOR SURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2010, 09:48 PM~16332893
> *okay fellas Ive been sick for awhile and just got back to everyones pm today... got some LeCab goodies coming soon :cheesy:
> *


goodies :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 19 2010, 12:52 AM~16334987
> *goodies :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ill be peddling a few LeCab nic nacs :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2010, 11:54 PM~16335017
> *ill be peddling a few LeCab nic nacs :biggrin:
> *


LIKE WHAT :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 19 2010, 12:56 AM~16335044
> *LIKE WHAT :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


be posting a list soon :boink:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2010, 11:54 PM~16335017
> *ill be peddling a few LeCab nic nacs :biggrin:
> *



:wave: to me :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2010, 11:59 PM~16335088
> *be posting a list soon :boink:
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 19 2010, 01:00 AM~16335100
> *      :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: lol


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2010, 12:04 AM~16335164
> *:boink: lol
> *


 :drama:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 18 2010, 08:47 PM~16331862
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


nice, he gots the same euro front clear corners as I do.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2010, 08:48 PM~16332893
> *okay fellas Ive been sick for awhile and just got back to everyones pm today... got some LeCab goodies coming soon :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 19 2010, 02:57 AM~16336294
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jan 18 2010, 04:35 PM~16329361
> *CLEAN LE CAB IT BELONGED TO ARMENIAN GUY FROM INDIVIDUALS.
> *


It was a Homies Avo from the tranny shop


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Jan 18 2010, 03:11 PM~16328484
> *NO DISRESPECT TO THE OWNER BUT IS THIS A LACB OR AN CONVERTION MY REASON FOR ASKING IS BCUZ I LIKE THOSE PEICES WHERE THE QUARTER WINDOWS ARE I DNT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE CALLED NE INFO WLD BE APPRECIATED uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats was a real one.He also had the triple white called Top duwn


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

WHO OWN'S OR OWNED THIS ONE ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt2t9__l2oE
SH*T IS CLEAN


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

1980 Cadillac Le Cabriolet on Ebay #270517478692


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:worship: O.G. 90d Lecab


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jan 19 2010, 07:16 PM~16344334
> *Thats was a real one.He also had the triple white called Top duwn
> *


top down belonged to the homie dean from individuals :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 19 2010, 07:27 PM~16344466
> *WHO OWN'S OR OWNED THIS ONE ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt2t9__l2oE
> SH*T IS CLEAN
> *


THIS ONE IS STILL ON THE STREETS. IT BELONGS TO MY HOMIE CHON FROM WESTSIDE C.C LOS ANGELES


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 19 2010, 01:00 AM~16335092
> *:wave:  to me  :worship:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice signature Rich.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2010, 10:24 PM~16346060
> *:happysad:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 20 2010, 01:29 AM~16348889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 20 2010, 01:29 AM~16348889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great one color


----------



## shoez (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 18 2010, 07:47 PM~16331862
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


I never really post on LayItLow, but this is TOO nice not to say something :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> BAD ASS OG LE CAB .......... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoez_@Jan 20 2010, 08:02 AM~16349638
> *I never really post on LayItLow, but this is TOO nice not to say something :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 20 2010, 01:29 AM~16348889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good did you paint the spokes and grill too?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 19 2010, 08:55 PM~16345589
> *top down belonged to the homie dean from individuals :biggrin:
> *


deans moldings were green Doggy Avos was all white.Dean was one of the first with a lecab


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jan 20 2010, 05:10 PM~16354813
> *deans moldings were green Doggy Avos was all white.Dean was one of the first with a lecab
> *


I mean gray


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Avos

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...1109988911.jpeg
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...1109988985.jpeg

Deans
http://i18.tinypic.com/6evj1g4.jpg


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 20 2010, 04:00 PM~16353234
> *looks good did you paint the spokes and grill too?
> *


NO BUT I DOO HAVE A NEW GRILL COMING AND SOME NEW WHEELS


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

_*OOWIE I WOULD LIKES TO MARRY HER SEEMS TO ME YOU GOT TO OWN ONE OF THESE FANCY CADILLACS TO HAVE A GIRL LIKE THAT..I WONDER IF BIG PAGE HIT THAT ONE CAN ONLY WONDER.... :boink: :boink: :boink: *_


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Jan 20 2010, 07:27 PM~16355875
> *OOWIE I WOULD LIKES TO MARRY HER SEEMS TO ME YOU GOT TO OWN ONE OF THESE FANCY CADILLACS  TO HAVE A GIRL LIKE THAT..I WONDER IF BIG PAGE HIT THAT ONE CAN ONLY WONDER.... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 20 2010, 06:48 PM~16356140
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :0 :rant: :run: :h5:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2010, 10:54 PM~16335017
> *ill be peddling a few LeCab nic nacs :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ...., plague, MR.LONGO, 82 deville
GOT YOU A 44 TODAY BRO AND ITS NICE MR DEVILLE :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 18 2010, 12:19 PM~16326233
> *10 BIDS AND 14G'S LATER....
> *


hahahaha i did the first bid and put 15000 just for the fuck of it and reserve wasnt met yet


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 20 2010, 08:18 PM~16358473
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ...., plague, MR.LONGO, 82 deville
> GOT YOU A 44 TODAY BRO AND ITS NICE MR DEVILLE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 20 2010, 06:48 PM~16356140
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 20 2010, 02:29 AM~16348889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Page does your 82 have this option? :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 21 2010, 05:47 PM~16366419
> *Page does your 82 have this option?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The kitchen cabinet pull down handle :0 I have heard of this but never actually seen one. :wow: Hope mine has it hno:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 21 2010, 03:47 PM~16366419
> *Page does your 82 have this option?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my dads is chrome lol :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY DAUGHTER IN FRONT OF A LECAB


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 09:08 PM~16368656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a texas lecab :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2010, 07:49 PM~16369170
> *a texas lecab :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 09:54 PM~16369259
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2010, 08:12 PM~16369549
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 21 2010, 04:58 PM~16367159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: my dads is chrome lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 07:08 PM~16368656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2010, 07:49 PM~16369170
> *a texas lecab :happysad:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:guns: 704 SHEEN


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 21 2010, 04:47 PM~16366419
> *Page does your 82 have this option?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH I GOT A COUPLE EXTRAS LET ME KNOW 500 BUCKS A PEICE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 07:08 PM~16368656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice come up Homie!!!


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 07:08 PM~16368656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MY BROTHER. NICE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

[/quote
BAD ASS OG LE CAB .......... :yes: :thumbsup:
[/quote]MAN THATS NICE BRO.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 09:08 PM~16368656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 awesome man


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 08:08 PM~16368656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LE CAB LOOKS NICE WHAT YEAR IS THAT ONE?


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 19 2010, 09:08 PM~16345005
> *:worship: O.G. 90d Lecab
> 
> 
> ...


Is That Charles Clayton from Individuals at the end of this video?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 22 2010, 12:14 PM~16376776
> *Is That Charles Clayton from Individuals at the end of this video?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 22 2010, 01:18 PM~16376809
> *:yes:
> *


I WAS JUST LOOKING AT YOUR BUILD TOPIC , I TIP MY
HAT TO YOU SIR . VERY NICE WORK , ALL YOU NEED TO
DO NOW IS POST MORE PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 22 2010, 12:34 PM~16376974
> *I WAS JUST LOOKING AT YOUR BUILD TOPIC , I TIP MY
> HAT TO YOU SIR . VERY NICE WORK , ALL YOU NEED TO
> DO NOW IS POST MORE PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Thanks! I wish there was more to post. Still sittin in the same spot for the last few months. hopefully i can get it on the new frame soon :x:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> :0
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> _*nice pic thanks *_


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> > :0
> >
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> > _*nice pic thanks *_
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 22 2010, 05:03 PM~16378217
> *thank you the car did all the work :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 22 2010, 03:18 PM~16377858
> *:cheesy: Thanks! I wish there was more to post. Still sittin in the same spot for the last few months. hopefully i can get it on the new frame soon  :x:
> *


GOOD LUCK...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 22 2010, 02:06 AM~16373515
> *Nice come up Homie!!!
> *


THIS IS NOT MY CAR, IT WAS MY FRIENDS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 22 2010, 11:00 AM~16375543
> *awesome man
> *


THAT WAS HUSTLERSPANKS, YOU GOT A PACKAGE COMING FROM ME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One of these days I will own one of these beautiful works of art


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 04:34 PM~16378571
> *One of these days I will own one of these beautiful works of art
> *


YOU SEE I GOT SOME G-BODY TOPS AND WILL BE DOWN YOUR WAY SOON :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 22 2010, 05:38 PM~16378606
> *YOU SEE I GOT SOME G-BODY TOPS AND WILL BE DOWN YOUR WAY SOON :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 22 2010, 03:43 PM~16378043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 22 2010, 04:59 PM~16378799
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


LOL I MENT T-TOPS :roflmao:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 22 2010, 03:43 PM~16378043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 22 2010, 01:34 PM~16376974
> *I WAS JUST LOOKING AT YOUR BUILD TOPIC , I TIP MY
> HAT TO YOU SIR . VERY NICE WORK , ALL YOU NEED TO
> DO NOW IS POST MORE PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 22 2010, 06:33 PM~16378564
> *THAT WAS HUSTLERSPANKS, YOU GOT A PACKAGE COMING FROM ME :biggrin:
> *


cool homie, hit me up with how much it was to ship so i can re send u tha loot


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 23 2010, 08:32 AM~16384535
> *cool homie, hit me up with how much it was to ship so i can re send u tha loot
> *


ONLY GONNA BE LIKE 8 DOLLARS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Nov 21 2009, 10:11 PM~15740875
> *Well I'm gonna jump back into bed with my girl...........  yawn...stretch......
> 
> 
> ...


HAD TO BRING THIS ONE BACK TO THE TOP :0


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 03:15 PM~16387071
> *HAD TO BRING THIS ONE BACK TO THE TOP :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK87_@Jan 17 2010, 08:26 PM~16319139
> *MAYBE THIS ONE???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I am now the proud owner of a 1979 Cadillac Le Cabriolet, got a lot of work ahead but happy to have it. :biggrin: Thank you Sergio, pleasure doing business with you. Hope you guys have a safe trip home. Hangovers and all


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> > :0
> >
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> > _*nice pic thanks *_
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 23 2010, 11:25 PM~16390534
> *I am now the proud owner of a 1979 Cadillac Le Cabriolet, got a lot of work ahead but happy to have it. :biggrin: Thank you Sergio, pleasure doing business with you. Hope you guys have a safe trip home. Hangovers and all
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16390534
> *I am now the proud owner of a 1979 Cadillac Le Cabriolet, got a lot of work ahead but happy to have it. :biggrin: Thank you Sergio, pleasure doing business with you. Hope you guys have a safe trip home. Hangovers and all
> *


post pics now :biggrin:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2010, 02:29 PM~16386737
> *ONLY GONNA BE LIKE 8 DOLLARS
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I FINALY HAD A CHANCE TO ROLL IN THA DROP TONIGHT BUT HAD TO GET VID OF HIM LIGHTIN UP THA NIGHT.......


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 09:24 AM~16392681
> *I FINALY HAD A CHANCE TO ROLL IN THA DROP TONIGHT BUT HAD TO GET VID OF HIM LIGHTIN UP THA NIGHT.......
> 
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 23 2010, 09:25 PM~16390534
> *I am now the proud owner of a 1979 Cadillac Le Cabriolet, got a lot of work ahead but happy to have it. :biggrin: Thank you Sergio, pleasure doing business with you. Hope you guys have a safe trip home. Hangovers and all
> *


Congrats Johnny! Let me know if you need any help with anything.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 09:24 AM~16392681
> *I FINALY HAD A CHANCE TO ROLL IN THA DROP TONIGHT BUT HAD TO GET VID OF HIM LIGHTIN UP THA NIGHT.......
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 07:24 AM~16392681
> *I FINALY HAD A CHANCE TO ROLL IN THA DROP TONIGHT BUT HAD TO GET VID OF HIM LIGHTIN UP THA NIGHT.......
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 10:24 AM~16392681
> *I FINALY HAD A CHANCE TO ROLL IN THA DROP TONIGHT BUT HAD TO GET VID OF HIM LIGHTIN UP THA NIGHT.......
> 
> *


damn 4100 my check engine came on last night :biggrin: not to mention my break light was flikkerin all night.... I guess its true... when you let'em sit too much they start fallin apart  :run: :run:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 08:24 AM~16392681
> *I FINALY HAD A CHANCE TO ROLL IN THA DROP TONIGHT BUT HAD TO GET VID OF HIM LIGHTIN UP THA NIGHT.......
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16390534
> *I am now the proud owner of a 1979 Cadillac Le Cabriolet, got a lot of work ahead but happy to have it. :biggrin: Thank you Sergio, pleasure doing business with you. Hope you guys have a safe trip home. Hangovers and all
> *


GOOD PICK UP DADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Jan 24 2010, 06:42 AM~16392461
> *WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:
> *


HOWS IT GOING DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2010, 12:51 PM~16394158
> *damn 4100 my check engine came on last night  :biggrin: not to mention my break light was flikkerin all night.... I guess its true... when you let'em sit too much they start fallin apart   :run:  :run:
> *


I was going to say brian whats up with the two lights on :biggrin: 
either way looking good


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 24 2010, 01:17 PM~16393869
> *Congrats Johnny! Let me know if you need any help with anything.
> *


Thanks Nate

Heard you picked up the last piece of your puzzle. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 24 2010, 12:37 PM~16394969
> *Thanks Nate
> 
> Heard you picked up the last piece of your puzzle. :thumbsup:
> *


 Sorry I missed the party. Really wanted to go.  But yeah had to go pick up the Frame. Time to get the ball rollin again on the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 24 2010, 03:55 PM~16395102
> *Sorry I missed the party. Really wanted to go.   But yeah had to go pick up the Frame. Time to get the ball rollin again on the caddy :biggrin:
> *


Just hit me up, your welcome to come by anytime.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 24 2010, 01:27 PM~16395328
> *Just hit me up, your welcome to come by anytime.
> *


  Next weekend fo sho.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2010, 11:51 AM~16394158
> *damn 4100 my check engine came on last night  :biggrin: not to mention my break light was flikkerin all night.... I guess its true... when you let'em sit too much they start fallin apart   :run:  :run:
> *


*I WAS ABOUT TO SAY YOUR DASH BOARD LOOKED LIKE A CHRISTMAS TREE.......* :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 24 2010, 06:47 PM~16396498
> *I WAS ABOUT TO SAY YOUR DASH BOARD LOOKED LIKE A CHRISTMAS TREE.......  :biggrin:
> *


you know me foo' i cant have my shit like that, will be fixed shortly and no not with blk tape over the lights :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2010, 05:30 PM~16396781
> *you know me foo' i cant have my shit like that, will be fixed shortly and no not with blk tape over the lights :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2010, 04:30 PM~16396781
> *you know me foo' i cant have my shit like that, will be fixed shortly and no not with blk tape over the lights :biggrin:
> *


Just take the bulbs out :uh: 
Car looks good Brian! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2010, 07:30 PM~16396781
> *you know me foo' i cant have my shit like that, will be fixed shortly and no not with blk tape over the lights :biggrin:
> *


I WAS JUST TRYIN TO GET U TO SHUT UP ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

the homies of westside cc


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 09:24 AM~16392681
> *I FINALY HAD A CHANCE TO ROLL IN THA DROP TONIGHT BUT HAD TO GET VID OF HIM LIGHTIN UP THA NIGHT.......
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 08:24 AM~16392681
> *I FINALY HAD A CHANCE TO ROLL IN THA DROP TONIGHT BUT HAD TO GET VID OF HIM LIGHTIN UP THA NIGHT.......
> 
> *


Hell Yeah! Now that right there... PRICELESS :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16390534
> *I am now the proud owner of a 1979 Cadillac Le Cabriolet, got a lot of work ahead but happy to have it. :biggrin: Thank you Sergio, pleasure doing business with you. Hope you guys have a safe trip home. Hangovers and all
> *


Congratz Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2010, 05:30 PM~16396781
> *you know me foo' i cant have my shit like that, will be fixed shortly and no not with blk tape over the lights :biggrin:
> *


Maybe a 5.7 :0 :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> the homies of westside cc
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Jan 24 2010, 09:46 PM~16400537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to CoastOne and GreatWhite for the pics.  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 25 2010, 04:46 PM~16406953
> *Im happy :biggrin:
> Thanks to CoastOne and GreatWhite for the pics.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


_*NICE BRO CONGRATS ,GOT TO LOVE THEM REAL LE CABS*_


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 25 2010, 07:36 PM~16408980
> *NICE BRO CONGRATS ,GOT TO LOVE THEM REAL LE CABS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 25 2010, 12:49 AM~16400574
> *Maybe a 5.7  :0  :boink:
> *


nope not my 82 :biggrin: stays og under the hood


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2010, 08:50 PM~16409838
> *nope not my 82 :biggrin: stays og under the hood
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

[/quote]
NICE......... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 25 2010, 04:46 PM~16406953
> *Im happy :biggrin:
> Thanks to CoastOne and GreatWhite for the pics.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THE


MUTHAFUCCEN


TOP


FOR 


ALL


THE


REAL


LE


CABS</span>


P.S. YOU TO EBAY :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 26 2010, 05:24 PM~16418152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:24 PM~16418152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 25 2010, 10:01 PM~16409997
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :run:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 26 2010, 09:10 PM~16422445
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


if i woke up to that every morning, id be a happy happy man :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 26 2010, 10:13 PM~16422486
> *if i woke up to that every morning, id be a happy happy man :biggrin:
> *


you where are the pics from sat night....? I saw a dude snappin pics for tha shop out there :cheesy:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 08:24 AM~16392681
> *I FINALY HAD A CHANCE TO ROLL IN THA DROP TONIGHT BUT HAD TO GET VID OF HIM LIGHTIN UP THA NIGHT.......
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 26 2010, 10:24 AM~16415704
> *
> 
> THE
> ...



LOL, Thanks Page. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Bad Ass!!! :h5:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :wow: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2010, 09:18 PM~16422581
> *you where are the pics from sat night....? I saw a dude snappin pics for tha shop out there :cheesy:
> *


i havent seen any posted up. if i come across em ill put em up in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 26 2010, 09:48 PM~16423065
> *LOL, Thanks Page.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 26 2010, 08:10 PM~16422445
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


lol if i woke up to that in the mornin id have a hard time gettin outta bed :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*H :h5: E*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 26 2010, 08:10 PM~16422445
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Now you know that when posting pics like this you have to leave evidence... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 27 2010, 10:28 PM~16436101
> *Now you know that when posting pics like this you have to leave evidence...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 18 2010, 12:30 PM~16325794
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Le...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *



20 more mins :run: :run: :rimshot: hno: hno:


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

1 min :0 :0 :0


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe97_@Jan 28 2010, 12:08 PM~16439432
> *1 min :0  :0  :0
> *



SOLD for $18,500


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

18,500.00 who got it?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 28 2010, 11:12 AM~16439464
> *18,500.00 who got it?
> *


BIG PAGE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 28 2010, 11:27 AM~16439647
> *BIG  PAGE  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 28 2010, 11:40 AM~16439833
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 28 2010, 11:35 AM~16439750
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 28 2010, 11:56 AM~16440015
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 28 2010, 10:52 AM~16439974
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


  :rant: :around: :banghead: :run:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 28 2010, 03:15 PM~16441966
> *  :rant:  :around:  :banghead:  :run:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 28 2010, 01:25 PM~16442065
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


For real? You said you wanted another, that one looks clean. Damn, now I want an 80s model :cheesy: then I could use one as a daily. There I go dreaming again. :happysad:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 28 2010, 03:32 PM~16442139
> *For real? You said you wanted another, that one looks clean. Damn, now I want an 80s model  :cheesy: then I could use one as a daily. There I go dreaming again. :happysad:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.car-nection.com/Yann/Dbas_txt/Drm77-79.htm


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 28 2010, 03:33 PM~16442147
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 28 2010, 03:30 PM~16442646
> *http://www.car-nection.com/Yann/Dbas_txt/Drm77-79.htm
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I spend a lot of time digging up info.  :biggrin: 

70's 
http://www.modifiedcadillac.org/documents/1970s/


80's
http://www.modifiedcadillac.org/documents/1980s/


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 28 2010, 04:39 PM~16442732
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/rwd-1...deville-le.html

Benzilla 
Cadillac Owners Connoisseur
Cadillac(s): 79 CDPhaeton, 90 Brougham, 79 CDV, 89 Brougham, 72 Eldorado
Join Date: Oct 2005
Location: Chattanooga, TN
Casino Cash: $6421 
iTrader: (0) 

Re: My 1978 Cadillac Coupe Deville Le Cabriolet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's funny, because even though I have two '79s, I've always been intrigued by the '78 taillights. I think they look more streamlined. But I know if I had a '78, I'd want the '79 lights. The grass is always greener.....

About the top, it sucks about the latch, but the way I see it, these cars are meant to be garaged anyway, so water tightness doesn't matter. Infarct I've seen a surprising amount of fully restored convertibles at car shows that are FAR from having perfectly aligned tops. Some have a gap as wide as a half-inch above the windows when fully closed and latched, with the windows all the way up. it's really shocking. So I'd say you're still doing good.



CaddyChillin77777 
Cadillac Owners Fanatic
Cadillac(s): 1978 Cadillac Coupe Deville Le Cabriolet
Join Date: Aug 2007
Location: Washington DC
Casino Cash: $8001 
iTrader: (0) 

Re: My 1978 Cadillac Coupe Deville Le Cabriolet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yeah, they make lots of conversions that are actually really easy to tell apart, but I bet they would be able to come up with something. Maybe I'll register on layitlow to see what I can find. But yeah, since I don't drive the car much in the winter, it doesn't bother me too much that it's misaligned. I want to be able to get as many summer rides as possible, when I get the most comments too! But also, I forgot to mention before, the motor for the top has a leak, so I need to get that sealed so that I don't have to reluctantly force it manually. 

Regarding the '79 lights, do you think the plates would be easily interchangeable between the two models? I can't imagine those would be too difficult to find. 



Benzilla 
Cadillac Owners Connoisseur
Cadillac(s): 79 CDPhaeton, 90 Brougham, 79 CDV, 89 Brougham, 72 Eldorado
Join Date: Oct 2005
Location: Chattanooga, TN
Casino Cash: $6421 
iTrader: (0) 

Re: My 1978 Cadillac Coupe Deville Le Cabriolet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm registered on Layitlow, but the massive amounts of grammatical errors got to me, lol.

The taillights would interchange perfectly, I've had mine out several times replacing bulbs, super detailing, etc. Just four screws and they're out. 1978 & 1979 had exactly the same mounting, so it would just be bolt on.

Ben 


The lowrider guys are really into the LeCabs, maybe they'd be able to locate a workable latch?

Ben 

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

just some randoms on my computer


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 10:27 PM~16445682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know where the one on the left is :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 10:27 PM~16445682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  my old pad :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

TTT...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 27 2010, 10:28 PM~16436101
> *Now you know that when posting pics like this you have to leave evidence...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: aint that the truth


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0
TESTED IT 2 OR 3 TIMES 145 SHIPPED


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 29 2010, 11:46 AM~16451113
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: U GOING TO ROADSTER SHOW AT THE FAIRPLEX BIG POTNAH THIS WEEKEND


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jan 29 2010, 12:31 PM~16451478
> *:wave:  :biggrin: U GOING TO ROADSTER SHOW AT THE FAIRPLEX BIG POTNAH THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 29 2010, 02:26 PM~16452423
> *:uh:
> *


STOP FOLLOWING ME :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jan 29 2010, 12:31 PM~16451478
> *:wave:  :biggrin: U GOING TO ROADSTER SHOW AT THE FAIRPLEX BIG POTNAH THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jan 29 2010, 02:27 PM~16452436
> *STOP FOLLOWING ME  :uh:
> *


JOTO


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 29 2010, 04:23 PM~16452899
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 29 2010, 03:51 PM~16453154
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :guns: 704 SHEEN...............BY THE WAY :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 29 2010, 11:25 AM~16450881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 29 2010, 06:59 PM~16455424
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAMN, HOW COME YOU NOT SAYING ANYTHING, NOW PEOPLE DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY TO KEEP THIS TOPIC MOVING,TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 29 2010, 07:53 AM~16449733
> *TTT...
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN YOUR PICTURES IN ANOTHER TOPIC REAL CLEAN AND CLASSY.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 29 2010, 09:03 PM~16456042
> *DAMN, HOW COME YOU NOT SAYING ANYTHING, NOW PEOPLE DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY TO KEEP THIS TOPIC MOVING,TTT
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 29 2010, 08:24 PM~16456279
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

_& 


PARIS[/b]__



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:_


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 29 2010, 08:49 PM~16456586
> *:uh:
> *


I AM ABOUT TO TAKE MY PILLS, YOU BETTER BE READY IN THE MORNING :cheesy:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 29 2010, 09:54 PM~16456644
> *:drama:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Tampa FL Im busting her out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 30 2010, 01:32 AM~16458721
> *Tampa FL Im busting her out!!!  :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2010, 06:40 AM~16459139
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE
> *


Thanks Dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 28 2010, 05:30 PM~16442646
> *http://www.car-nection.com/Yann/Dbas_txt/Drm77-79.htm
> 
> 
> ...


topo needs to put his bigbody fleetwoods in there


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 29 2010, 07:50 PM~16456601
> *I AM ABOUT TO TAKE MY PILLS, YOU BETTER BE READY IN THE MORNING :cheesy:
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 30 2010, 07:52 AM~16459360
> *topo needs to put his bigbody fleetwoods in there
> *


LE CAB TOPIC foo, read the sign :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 30 2010, 09:56 AM~16459380
> *LE CAB TOPIC foo, read the sign :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



i think he was refering to the posted link to the "Cadillac data base" not this thread 

http://www.car-nection.com/Yann/Dbas_txt/Drm77-79.htm


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 30 2010, 10:41 AM~16459948
> *i think he was refering to the posted link to the "Cadillac data base" not this thread
> 
> http://www.car-nection.com/Yann/Dbas_txt/Drm77-79.htm
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 29 2010, 07:50 AM~16449714
> *Here's my contribution.....
> I must admit I wasn't a big fan of the 77-79 Caddys but have grown to like them...
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

_*i just found a original 1982 le cab for sale :boink: :boink: :boink: tomorrow i'll post pics homie wants 25 stacks ....*_

p.s. dont bother looking for it ,trust me you wont find it...i dont know if i want it yet so i will keep every one informed


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 31 2010, 03:36 AM~16466077
> *i just found a original 1982 le cab for sale  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: tomorrow i'll post pics homie wants 25 stacks ....
> 
> p.s. dont bother looking for it ,trust me you wont find it...i dont know if i want it yet  so i will keep every one informed
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 31 2010, 03:36 AM~16466077
> *i just found a original 1982 le cab for sale  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: tomorrow i'll post pics homie wants 25 stacks ....
> 
> p.s. dont bother looking for it ,trust me you wont find it...i dont know if i want it yet  so i will keep every one informed
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 31 2010, 11:59 AM~16467754
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 31 2010, 01:55 PM~16468148
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FLEETWOOD-B...=item20af3a286c

:wow: :biggrin:

UNIQUE ONE OF A KIND ROADSTER SEDAN DE VILLE FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM PERMANENT CONVERTIBLE


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 31 2010, 02:36 AM~16466077
> *i just found a original 1982 le cab for sale  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: tomorrow i'll post pics homie wants 25 stacks ....
> 
> p.s. dont bother looking for it ,trust me you wont find it...i dont know if i want it yet  so i will keep every one informed
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

HOMEBOY TOOK A PIC OF THIS IN A JUNKYARD EARLIER TODAY


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

I DONT THINK ITS REAL THO


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:no:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 31 2010, 01:36 AM~16466077
> *i just found a original 1982 le cab for sale  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: tomorrow i'll post pics homie wants 25 stacks ....
> 
> p.s. dont bother looking for it ,trust me you wont find it...i dont know if i want it yet  so i will keep every one informed
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 31 2010, 01:36 AM~16466077
> *i just found a original 1982 le cab for sale  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: tomorrow i'll post pics homie wants 25 stacks ....
> 
> p.s. dont bother looking for it ,trust me you wont find it...i dont know if i want it yet  so i will keep every one informed
> *


 :0 :wow: Get it and give it some love!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:08 PM~16474519
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Dont think he meant that kinda love bro hno:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: i wish i had me one of these fancy rides its seems like that guy big page is trying to buy them all he already has my favorite one.shit i want one of these cars so i can get some good lookin girls....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 1 2010, 01:15 AM~16474547
> *Dont think he meant that kinda love bro hno:
> *


    :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Feb 1 2010, 01:25 AM~16474614
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  i wish i had me one of these fancy rides its seems like that guy big page is trying to buy them all he already has my favorite one.shit i want one of these cars so i can get some good lookin girls....
> *


_*I WANT THEM ALL HOMIE H&E LE CABS ARE THE SHIT TO ME ....AND AS FOR THE GIRLS I DONT NEED A CAR IM A MACK FOO :biggrin:*_


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Feb 1 2010, 01:36 AM~16474669
> *:drama:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _*IS THIS CAR HERE REALLY A PARIS OR A AFTER MARKET CONVERSION.DOES ANYONE KNOW? IM VERY CURIOUS ABOUT IT *_


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> > _*IS THIS CAR HERE REALLY A PARIS OR A AFTER MARKET CONVERSION.DOES ANYONE KNOW? IM VERY CURIOUS ABOUT IT *_
> 
> 
> I dont think it is an O.G. Paris. The top of the windshield looks like it was just chopped.
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*
FROM THE SHOWS TO THE STREETS WESTSIDE C.C. TEARING UP THE STREETS EVERY WEEKEND 

DOING IT BIG WESTSIDE C.C. STYLE THE BLUE AND SILVER WAY * :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 1 2010, 12:32 PM~16477192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE, :biggrin: I SAW YOUR RIDE IN HOLLYWOOD I PULLED UP IN MY BUCKET THE "RED HONDA" I GOT PICS OF YOUR CAR ILL POST THEM UP IN A WHILE IT LOOKED GOOD IN "HOLLYWOOD"


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 1 2010, 12:24 PM~16477116
> *I dont think it is an O.G. Paris. The top of the windshield looks like it was just chopped.
> Heres a Paris.
> 
> ...


NICE PARIS HOMIE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *BIG PAGE*, valley_legendz, *MR.CADILLAC*, buick83t

* MR. CADILLAC WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN?*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2010, 12:34 PM~16477215
> *WHATS UP HOMIE,  :biggrin: I SAW YOUR RIDE IN HOLLYWOOD I PULLED UP IN MY BUCKET THE "RED HONDA" I GOT PICS OF YOUR CAR ILL POST THEM UP IN A WHILE IT LOOKED GOOD IN "HOLLYWOOD"
> *


    THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 1 2010, 12:40 PM~16477273
> *     THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT DOGG A FULL SHOW RIDE IN THE STREETS  ILL TALK TO YOU NEXT TIME GEE, I DIDNT KNOW WHO YOU WERE :happysad: SO I LEFT BUT I GOT PICS DOGG


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2010, 12:42 PM~16477294
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT DOGG A FULL SHOW RIDE IN THE STREETS   ILL TALK TO YOU NEXT TIME GEE, I DIDNT KNOW WHO YOU WERE  :happysad: SO I LEFT BUT I GOT PICS DOGG
> *


_*PULL UP AND SAY WHATS UP NEXT TIME HOMIE AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT REALLY MEANS ALOT HOMIE GRACIAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *_


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats some nice caddies,and whats good page?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2010, 01:16 PM~16477557
> *thats some nice caddies,and whats good page?
> *


_*WHATS UP HOMIE :wave: *_


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:35 AM~16477217
> *NICE PARIS HOMIE
> *


Found this pics on here some where


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

I THINK IM ON THE TRAIL OF SOME TREASURE ....AHOY MATES MAYBE IF I FINDS THE TREASURE I CAN STILL FIND ONE OF THESE CLASSY RIDES


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 1 2010, 03:20 PM~16478507
> *Found this pics on here some where
> *


HOW IS YOUR RIDE COMING ALONG HOMIE


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:37 AM~16477239
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BIG PAGE, valley_legendz, MR.CADILLAC, buick83t
> 
> ...



Good and You? I will Be calling you soon to hook up my trailer!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:02 PM~16479946
> *Good and You? I will Be calling you soon to hook up my trailer!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 CANT COMPLAIN I BEEN REALY BUSY AT WORK AND YOUR SELF ,HOWS THAT LE CAB COMING ALONG? IM READY WHEN YOU ARE...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 1 2010, 05:15 PM~16480080
> *CANT COMPLAIN I BEEN REALY BUSY AT WORK AND YOUR SELF ,HOWS THAT LE CAB COMING ALONG? IM READY WHEN YOU ARE...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2010, 10:01 PM~16483002
> *:boink:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Feb 2 2010, 10:55 AM~16488800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 1 2010, 03:44 PM~16479757
> *HOW IS YOUR RIDE COMING ALONG HOMIE
> *


Its getting done. Just doing more then I had planned to do.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 2 2010, 01:55 PM~16489323
> *Its getting done. Just doing more then I had planned to do.
> *


you know how that go's thses cars you can dump endless money and still never finish...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 2 2010, 12:15 PM~16489459
> *you know how that go's thses cars you can dump endless money and still never finish...
> *


 :yes: But before you know it, I will be out there on the strip!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 2 2010, 06:37 PM~16492060
> *:yes: But before you know it, I will be out there on the strip!
> *


man cant wait to see it :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

10-23-08 was a good day :boink: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 25 2007, 03:00 PM~9083742
> *
> Very true. I honestly just love cadillacs in general...yes a Le Cab would be great but to find one and do what I would like to it seems like a slimmer chance every day. I would rather pay a shop with EXPERIENCE to do this type of work than to half ass it. Oh and when you can drop the top like that (along with the quality those rides appear to have) it does not matter if it is a LeCab or not. Who can talk shit? But the few LeCab owners, and most of theirs are no longer "original" so it does not matter.
> *


This was a long time ago... :happysad: I dont have to settle anymore :run: 

Surprised I had never seen this topic.  :drama:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231954


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

What happened to this 1 :dunno:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :drama:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 3 2010, 12:02 AM~16496969
> *What happened to this 1 :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :rant:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 1 2010, 12:16 AM~16474845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


After market conversion


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 3 2010, 06:21 PM~16503451
> *After market conversion
> *


 ...''latex''


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:01 PM~16503905
> *...''latex''
> 
> 
> *


they claim its a paris


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:04 PM~16503945
> *they claim its a paris
> *


 it was oisishis car from lifestyle..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:06 PM~16503973
> *it was oisishis car from lifestyle..
> 
> *


i know but he claims its a paris but the only thing is it has door pillars


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:09 PM~16504014
> *i know but he claims its a paris but the only thing is it has pillars
> *



oic mybad i didnt even notice it and we had it at johns shop for a min too back in the days ..lol...

did u ever get ur 4 painted yet ??


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

it is a paris that is the one anthony from homies got from la gente car club in san diego it used to be a tan color. oishi had a le cab stolen from a interior shop in west covina and had to replace it for his customer and when anthony found the paris oishi bought it .. a few months later they found the le cab that had got stolen so he kept this one for himself and named it laytex ..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

here a old pic i took when john busted out his brown rag at the super events show in phoenix along with bowdown... back in 96 i think...south side line up


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

the first one to get converted by newport conversions was the one we did for a customer in japan . thats when newport conversions was where norwalk toyota is now , they did our and we didnt have no vents i have a bunch of pics but dont know how to use scanner .. huey come by the shop and get the pics


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 08:14 PM~16504074
> *it is a paris  that is the one anthony from homies got from la gente car club in san diego  it used to be  a tan color.  oishi had a le cab stolen from a interior shop in west covina  and  had to replace it for his customer  and when anthony  found the paris  oishi bought it  .. a few months later  they found the le cab that had got stolen  so he kept this one for himself and named it laytex ..
> *


what kind of paris comes with door pillars and crenshaw martys comes built like a lecab no door pillars...?????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:15 PM~16504088
> *here a old pic i took when john busted out his brown rag at the super events show in phoenix along with bowdown... back in 96 i think...south side line up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 07:14 PM~16504074
> *it is a paris  that is the one anthony from homies got from la gente car club in san diego  it used to be  a tan color.  oishi had a le cab stolen from a interior shop in west covina  and  had to replace it for his customer  and when anthony  found the paris  oishi bought it  .. a few months later  they found the le cab that had got stolen  so he kept this one for himself and named it laytex ..
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:18 PM~16504131
> *what kind of paris comes with door pillars and crenshaw martys comes built like a lecab no door pillars...?????
> *


 who knows ive seen some weird shit in my time with these cars :dunno: but i know it was a paris


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 07:17 PM~16504120
> *the first one to get converted by newport conversions was the one we did for a customer in japan  . thats when newport conversions was where norwalk toyota is now , they did our and we didnt have no vents  i have a bunch of pics but dont know how to use scanner  .. huey come by the shop and get the pics
> *



ok and i wanna take the pic with your 2 le cabs in the picture frame ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 08:20 PM~16504169
> *who knows ive seen some weird shit in my time with these cars  :dunno:  but i know it was a paris
> *


oh well fuck it i guess its a paris...i dont like that pillar look personally for it being a paris


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

my old le cab


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 07:21 PM~16504188
> *ok and i wanna take the pic with your 2 le cabs in the picture frame ...
> 
> 
> *


ill post tonight


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:13 PM~16504066
> *oic mybad i didnt even notice it and we had it at johns shop for a min too back in the days ..lol...
> 
> did u ever get ur 4 painted yet ??
> ...


yeah its done but i gave it back to danny d to ad some more shit on it i pick up my molded frame for it next week and that go's to danny d after the powder coating (danny had finished car already)


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 08:24 PM~16504234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that brown looks sick :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 07:25 PM~16504245
> *ill post tonight
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:26 PM~16504259
> *that brown looks sick :0
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:34 PM~16504367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:25 PM~16504246
> *yeah its done but i gave it back to danny d to ad some more shit on it i pick up my molded frame for it next week and that go's to danny d after the powder coating (danny had finished car already)
> *



ooh shyt... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:35 PM~16504388
> *ooh shyt...  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


you seen cartoons 58 man homie danny d is sick :0 :0 :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:36 PM~16504402
> *you seen cartoons 58 man homie danny d is sick :0  :0  :0
> *



yeah i hd seen it when i was getting tatted awhile back but it was jus all black... now jus seen it all patterned out sick ...he also had a 60 he was doing wayyyyyy back and he was gonna call it gotham city at 1st..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:42 PM~16504465
> *yeah i hd seen it when i was getting tatted awhile back but it was jus all black... now jus seen it all patterned out sick ...he also had a 60 he was doing wayyyyyy back and he was gonna call it gotham city at 1st..
> 
> 
> *


yeah its fuckin sick i was at toons on sunday after the roadster show that 60 homie left me speechless


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:35 PM~16504387
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16504517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_
* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: the shaw baby man homie i remember back in the days i couldnt wait for the shaw on sundays it was the shit...westside cc. we used to have our meetings at the mc donalds on crenshaw in 95*_


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:45 PM~16504505
> *yeah its fuckin sick i was at toons on sunday after the roadster show that 60 homie left me speechless
> *


fukn sick and thats the one hes had the longest cant wait to see what he does with it..


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:48 PM~16504546
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: the shaw baby man homie i remember back in the days i couldnt wait for the shaw on sundays it was the shit...westside cc. we used to have our meetings at the mc donalds on crenshaw in 95[/i]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:48 PM~16504546
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: the shaw baby man homie i remember back in the days i couldnt wait for the shaw on sundays it was the shit...[/i]
> *



yup tru tru everyone came out and south side was always out too dammm good days ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:50 PM~16504566
> *fukn sick and thats the one hes had the longest cant wait to see what he does with it..
> 
> 
> *


me and toon went 8 years ago to do the murals in the firewall at marios and he still had it way longer then that lol


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 08:52 PM~16504598
> *yup tru tru everyone came out and  south side was always out too dammm good days ...
> 
> *


hell yeah those were the good old days for sure....


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 3 2010, 01:02 AM~16496969
> *What happened to this 1 :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


just getting done its a Homies ride


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Feb 3 2010, 06:59 PM~16504693
> *just getting done its a Homies ride
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 3 2010, 08:09 PM~16504865
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 3 2010, 07:47 PM~16504517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE THIS PIC !! *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink: uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :drama:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 4 2010, 01:01 AM~16506529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a hard as picture! :thumbsup: 

But that brown one you had was hard as fuck! 

Give it to me...... :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 11:01 PM~16506529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16506529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 10:01 PM~16506529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YUP YUP THATS ONE THE WHEN YOU HAD THEM BOTH AT THE SAME TIME ..THE NAVIGATOR COLOR AND THE LIGHT MINT GREEN ONE... :happysad:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 10:42 PM~16507100
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:rimshot:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 4 2010, 12:01 AM~16506529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:36 AM~16510525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:  :boink:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> What happened to this 1 :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> > What happened to this 1 :dunno:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 4 2010, 10:36 AM~16510525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> sweet


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 10:01 PM~16506529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Whats up or what ever happened with this one?










Been staring at this one Coast :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey I remember that day.
That's my rag in the background... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 10:01 PM~16506529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD PICTURE THERE, COULD LOOK AT THAT FOR HOURS :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:09 PM~16504014
> *i know but he claims its a paris but the only thing is it has door pillars
> 
> 
> ...


heres a few pics when it was at johns shop...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 3 2010, 07:17 PM~16504120
> *the first one to get converted by newport conversions was the one we did for a customer in japan  . thats when newport conversions was where norwalk toyota is now , they did our and we didnt have no vents  i have a bunch of pics but dont know how to use scanner  .. huey come by the shop and get the pics
> *





















i need to scan them to look better ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

pay no mind to radillac but u can see the le cab in the background...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

my bad the pics look bad ill scan them when i hook up my scanner :happysad:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

What ever happened to this one? Click the link for pictures.




> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2005, 05:47 PM~2598622
> *I heard that car was 1/2 assed too but someone still paid alot of money for it. Seems like everyone is afraid to do their own cars now days they buy cars like this that are already clean or done then spend 30,000 or more to redo them... Why not buy your own car and do it from scratch instead of wasting money?
> *





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=113004&st=460


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 4 2010, 01:12 PM~16511819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...t%3D60%26um%3D1


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 4 2010, 01:14 PM~16511830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Feb 4 2010, 06:54 PM~16515624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> Whats up or what ever happened with this one?
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats skippy's


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 4 2010, 08:15 PM~16515815
> *
> 
> Whats up or what ever happened with this one?
> ...


IT WAS TOLD 3'X , BUT I DON'T KNOW WHO THE NEW OWNER IS NOW .


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 4 2010, 09:25 PM~16515922
> *IT WAS TOLD 3'X , BUT I DON'T KNOW WHO THE NEW OWNER IS NOW .
> *


Skippy's :yes:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> > What happened to this 1 :dunno:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2010, 06:40 PM~16514968
> *pay no mind to radillac but u can see the le cab in the background...
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT RADILLAC CAR, I REMEMBER IT WAS FORSALE A WILE BACK IS THAT BEING WORKED ON CAUSE THEM MODS WERE NICE, A ONE OF A KIND CAR :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 4 2010, 07:50 PM~16516248
> *Nice
> 
> Did they move the body without any reinforcements?
> *



NICE WORK :0


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:uh: :x: :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Feb 4 2010, 06:54 PM~16515624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Just doing more reading and picture searching  :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337265


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 5 2010, 09:06 PM~16527408
> *:0
> *


 :boink: 

Gotcha Ya!!! :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2010, 06:36 PM~16514924
> *heres a few pics when it was at johns shop...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 6 2010, 12:28 AM~16528826
> *:boink:
> 
> Gotcha Ya!!!  :biggrin:  :sprint:
> *


  :ninja: :ninja: :boink: :boink:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> > Whats up or what ever happened with this one?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 5 2010, 09:27 AM~16511964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice colour :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 6 2010, 10:53 AM~16531412
> *    :ninja:  :ninja:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


i drink to that... Real LeCabs IV Life


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 6 2010, 07:16 PM~16535148
> *i drink to that... Real LeCabs IV Life
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Somebody let a white guy in your room and he's drinking up all your liquor right behind your back!  hno:

















:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 6 2010, 09:16 PM~16535148
> *i drink to that... Real LeCabs IV Life
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 5 2010, 12:09 AM~16519090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:wave: T T M F T


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ninja:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 7 2010, 08:43 PM~16543508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good! You going to finish or buy another one? I think you should finish it! That teal color one turned out real nice!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2010, 10:06 PM~16544534
> *Looks Good! You going to finish or buy another one? I think you should finish it! That teal color one turned out real nice!
> *


THANKS DADDY, GONNA WORK ON IT SOON I HOPE, GOT SOME CARS TO BUILD SO I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHEN I WILL REALLY GET TO IT BUT HAVE BEEN WORKING ON IT HERE AND THERE AND HAVE MORE IDEAS THAN TIME AND MONEY


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16545166
> *THANKS DADDY, GONNA WORK ON IT SOON I HOPE, GOT SOME CARS TO BUILD SO I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHEN I WILL REALLY GET TO IT BUT HAVE BEEN WORKING ON IT HERE AND THERE AND HAVE MORE IDEAS THAN TIME AND MONEY
> *


Damn sounds like you got the same Ideas I got!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 4 2010, 03:29 PM~16513133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THIS LECAB BELONGED TO MY HOMEBOY SHEEN BEFORE HE SOLD IT TO ME ...
CHECK YOUR FACTS HATERS... REAL STREET RIDER

pics or it didnt happen  :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 8 2010, 01:13 AM~16546034
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THIS LECAB BELONGED TO MY HOMEBOY SHEEN BEFORE HE SOLD IT TO ME ...
> CHECK YOUR FACTS HATERS... REAL STREET RIDER
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MAFIA CUSTOMS


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 8 2010, 03:56 PM~16550803
> *
> MAFIA CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 8 2010, 02:56 PM~16550803
> *
> MAFIA CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 8 2010, 10:40 PM~16554832
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 8 2010, 12:13 AM~16546034
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THIS LECAB BELONGED TO MY HOMEBOY SHEEN BEFORE HE SOLD IT TO ME ...
> CHECK YOUR FACTS HATERS... REAL STREET RIDER
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16514924
> *heres a few pics when it was at johns shop...
> 
> 
> ...


this ones NICE :biggrin:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

*I THINK I FOUNDS A TREASURE MAYBE NOW I CAN GO BUY ME ONE OF DEEZ FANCY RIDEZ 
I LOVE THESE CADDEEZ :biggrin: *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is this a real lecab?


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

* :yes: :yes: :yes: ...........is it for sale ? cuz it seems like no one wants to sell theirs .that fella big page wants to buy all of them  he should sell me his is what i say let a guy like me get a chance to get some pretty girls * :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Feb 9 2010, 02:51 PM~16561564
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes: ...........is it for sale ? cuz it seems like no one wants to sell theirs .that fella big page wants to buy all of them   he should sell me his is what i say let a guy like me get a chance to get some pretty girls  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: not for sale... make your self one... :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 9 2010, 12:29 PM~16561392
> *is this a real lecab?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like what I got :cheesy: Not an expert at all (or even close) but it looks real, then again dont think most would put the effort into converting a 70's model?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 9 2010, 02:29 PM~16561392
> *is this a real lecab?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 9 2010, 01:29 PM~16561392
> *is this a real lecab?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Feb 9 2010, 01:51 PM~16561564
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes: ...........is it for sale ? cuz it seems like no one wants to sell theirs .that fella big page wants to buy all of them   he should sell me his is what i say let a guy like me get a chance to get some pretty girls  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 8 2010, 01:13 AM~16546034
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THIS LECAB BELONGED TO MY HOMEBOY SHEEN BEFORE HE SOLD IT TO ME ...
> CHECK YOUR FACTS HATERS... REAL STREET RIDER
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 4 2010, 01:27 PM~16512538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 9 2010, 03:29 PM~16561392
> *is this a real lecab?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah its real


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 9 2010, 02:29 PM~16561392
> *is this a real lecab?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: 1979


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i need to study these cars some more...for some reason i thought it was a fake


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama: :boink: :drama:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin: man nice ass lecabs......i enjoy checking out da nice rides in this topic.....keep it up guys :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## sweepea (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 8 2010, 02:56 PM~16550803
> *
> MAFIA CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE Japan, Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Yea its a after, after market conversion but posting it anyway.  :cheesy: 



> /quote]


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 11 2010, 07:24 PM~16587378
> *Yea its a after, after market conversion but posting it anyway.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:wow: Like the way he shaved his calipers


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

[/quote]

very nice :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> Yea its a after, after market conversion but posting it anyway.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: 




















the two i owned, the white one is now the green one that todd from majestics owns or owned. the other one is in japan :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*nice ttt for them real le cabs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*nice ttt for them real le cabs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> Yea its a after, after market conversion but posting it anyway.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2010, 01:23 AM~16590031
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :boink: :yes:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i dont think ive ever seen one not 90d out or is that the way they came?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 10 2010, 12:40 PM~16572157
> *:drama:  :boink:  :drama:
> *


BIG PAGE GONE HOLLYWOOD ON US :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood@Feb 12 2010, 12:23 PM~16593544
BIG PAGE  GONE HOLLYWOOD  ON  US   :biggrin:


Click to expand...

and your the producer of the movie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Feb 12 2010, 11:54 AM~16593234
> *i dont think ive ever seen one not 90d out or is that the way they came?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Feb 12 2010, 09:54 AM~16593234
> *i dont think ive ever seen one not 90d out or is that the way they came?
> *


Cleanest stock 1 ive seen :thumbsup: 
















But wont be like these for long


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 9 2010, 03:46 PM~16562057
> *Looks like what I got  :cheesy: Not an expert at all (or even close) but it looks real, then again dont think most would put the effort into converting a 70's model?
> *


theres a couple with full quarter panel swaps fully 90'd out


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 10:03 PM~16599267
> *theres a couple with full quarter panel swaps fully 90'd out
> *


The picture was a 70's model, didn't think anyone would go through the trouble to covert that year when they could do an 80's and update it easier.

I personally wouldn't be able to tell if a 70's had the 90 front end and 80 quarters. If anyone has any pics of 70's updated, please share.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Feb 13 2010, 12:34 AM~16599447
> *:drama:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2010, 02:31 AM~16607637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now post what you are doing to it :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 14 2010, 03:41 AM~16607661
> *Now post what you are doing to it :0  :cheesy:
> *


it has to look better then what todd did to it :cool just check lac-of-respects track record


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

TTT for all tha clean ass Lecabs


----------



## sweepea (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 12 2010, 10:02 PM~16598767
> *Cleanest stock 1 ive seen :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 14 2010, 03:41 AM~16607661
> *Now post what you are doing to it :0  :cheesy:
> *


:dunno: Its a LeCab! What more can I do!!! :biggrin:









































Oh wait! I think I got something up my sleeve!!!  :run:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 14 2010, 04:55 AM~16607780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead: My attempts at more pictures fails again! 


Post some anyway? :x:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 12 2010, 09:02 PM~16598767
> *Cleanest stock 1 ive seen :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


heard its already updated


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 15 2010, 12:35 AM~16615822
> *:banghead: My attempts at more pictures fails again!
> Post some anyway? :x:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 12 2010, 09:02 PM~16598767
> *Cleanest stock 1 ive seen :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Was the glass rear window an option when ordering a Paris/LeCab? This is the only one I remember seeing so figured it was added when the top was done.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

mine had a glass window with defroster :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2010, 10:49 PM~16615475
> *:dunno: Its a LeCab! What more can I do!!!  :biggrin:
> Oh wait! I think I got something up my sleeve!!!    :run:
> *


 hno: cant wait to see it!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 14 2010, 11:40 PM~16615849
> *heard its already updated
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 15 2010, 12:09 AM~16615991
> *Was the glass rear window an option when ordering a Paris/LeCab? This is the only one I remember seeing so figured it was added when the top was done.
> *


You can put a glass window in any convertible. But when you have hydraulics, you have a better chance of breaking it.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 15 2010, 01:33 AM~16616078
> *mine had a glass window with defroster  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## TURTLENUTTZ (Feb 7, 2010)

:0 cleanest lecab out ther hands down! Look's gangster as fuck with the top up!


> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 8 2010, 03:56 PM~16550803
> *
> MAFIA CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 15 2010, 01:16 PM~16618530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Feb 12 2010, 10:02 PM~16598767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHOW US....* :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2010, 06:44 PM~16621556
> *SHOW US....  :biggrin:
> *


x80 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 15 2010, 04:16 PM~16620230
> *      :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 15 2010, 10:31 PM~16624265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 15 2010, 09:31 PM~16624265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: 



























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

GOT THIS FOR SELL OF MY 91 CADILLAC


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 16 2010, 12:31 AM~16624265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats my glove box :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:14 AM~16617492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2010, 03:31 AM~16607637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remind me of the doc dre video let me ride when lady of rage was hopping the lecab


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

okay people here they are $150 shipped


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16647764
> *okay people here they are $150 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


 service manuals huh???? hmmmmmm what all the info it tells u how to maintance & care for the top ??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 18 2010, 12:00 AM~16647908
> *service manuals huh????  hmmmmmm what all the info it tells u how to maintance & care  for the top ??
> *


lol...shit made me laugh
same thing i was thinking..wouldnt it be the same as a regular caddy?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> nice


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16647764
> *okay people here they are $150 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Feb 18 2010, 01:00 AM~16647908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: the regular manual has nothing on lecabs


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 11:36 PM~16648312
> *convertible top troubleshooting and top adjustment, window regulators, window tracks, convertible top assembly, electrical, glass alignment, and much more :biggrin:
> :uh: the regular manual has nothing on lecabs
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 18 2010, 01:22 AM~16648153
> *PM sent!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Get you one Page ^^^


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 18 2010, 01:40 AM~16648354
> *Get you one Page ^^^
> *


its a must have :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2010, 12:46 AM~16647764
> *okay people here they are $150 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 11:46 PM~16647764
> *okay people here they are $150 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


What a great idea Brian :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 11:39 PM~16648337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 19 2010, 01:43 AM~16658788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 19 2010, 01:43 AM~16658788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT always love looking at these Lecab's


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sick, beautiful.....i have no werds.... :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 19 2010, 06:18 AM~16659690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Feb 21 2010, 10:04 AM~16677174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite paris i ever ever ever seen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 AM~16677174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweepea (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 19 2010, 12:43 AM~16658788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the cleanest one out there


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 21 2010, 03:06 PM~16679412
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 11:39 PM~16648337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would this give some one a lil better of an idea on how to make there own le cab? -not that i would try :happysad: ill jus keep putin money in a piggy bank to hopefully buy one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 21 2010, 10:38 PM~16682537
> *would this give some one a lil better of an idea on how to make there own le cab? -not that i would try  :happysad:  ill jus keep putin money in a piggy bank to hopefully buy one
> *


not sure but i know it would help all the fellas hackin up a 78-79 to make a 80s :biggrin: 






All pm's will be answered by tomorrow, Sorry guys :happysad:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 08:43 PM~16682618
> *not sure but i know it would help all the fellas hackin up a 78-79 to make a 80s :biggrin:
> All pm's will be answered by tomorrow, Sorry guys :happysad:
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Been cleaning all day! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 21 2010, 09:43 PM~16684529
> *Been cleaning all day!  :biggrin:
> *


You know the rule, pics or it didn't happen :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 21 2010, 11:10 PM~16684833
> *You know the rule, pics or it didn't happen :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Night round H-Town..... :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 22 2010, 01:02 PM~16688700
> *Night round H-Town..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16688700
> *Night round H-Town..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

85 for sale in Albequerque


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Feb 22 2010, 04:45 PM~16691000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx fellas.... :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 22 2010, 11:02 AM~16688700
> *Night round H-Town..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 22 2010, 01:02 PM~16688700
> *Night round H-Town..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  wish we did shit like this in WI


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 22 2010, 09:12 PM~16694344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the tan top on that all green!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin: T T T


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 22 2010, 09:12 PM~16694344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me have that audi :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16647764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow pretty detailed, maybe when i get a top it wont be off measurements & so tight it bust my top latch "L bar" think ill get the manual" & who know how to fix the latch? its pot cast metal


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:happysad: 

guys im answering pms right now


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Coming soon Klique OC...


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 2 2010, 08:08 PM~16164986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE READY FOR AZ TO PUT IT DOWN AGAIN LIKE WE ALWAYS DO.CANT WAIT TO SEE FAME ALWAYS NEW SURPRISES KEEP TAKING THE TROPHIES HOMIE WELL DESERVED.1% BROTHERHOOD BLACK N GOLD STYLISTICS INC. TTT FUCK IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Le  Cab


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

T T T


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Feb 24 2010, 12:22 AM~16707324
> *:nicoderm:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> T T T
> *


 :nicoderm: :tongue:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 23 2010, 08:24 PM~16704682
> *Coming soon Klique OC...
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEEE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 23 2010, 11:02 PM~16706970
> *Le  Cab
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16707705
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :rofl: :scrutinize: :naughty:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 23 2010, 11:45 PM~16707705
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 23 2010, 11:48 PM~16707763
> *:rofl:  :scrutinize:  :naughty:
> *


*1% percent real le cab :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: * :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 24 2010, 12:56 AM~16707903
> *1% percent real le cab  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 23 2010, 10:56 PM~16707903
> *1% percent real le cab  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


I hate LeCabs! :ninja:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 23 2010, 11:59 PM~16707971
> *I hate LeCabs!  :ninja:
> *


ME TO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 23 2010, 11:59 PM~16707971
> *I hate LeCabs!  :ninja:
> *


fuck my le cab and fuck my rist :biggrin:


----------



## jesus_died_lol (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 23 2010, 07:24 PM~16704682
> *Coming soon Klique OC...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sexy ass color!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 23 2010, 11:01 PM~16707987
> *fuck my le cab and fuck my rist :biggrin:
> *


I say Fuck the Dome Light! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2010, 12:07 AM~16708071
> *I say Fuck the Dome Light!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2010, 12:07 AM~16708071
> *I say Fuck the Dome Light!  :biggrin:
> *


HEY FUCK YOU I GOT ONE OF THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 24 2010, 12:15 AM~16708160
> *HEY FUCK  YOU  I GOT  ONE  OF THOSE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 24 2010, 12:18 AM~16708184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 23 2010, 11:15 PM~16708160
> *HEY FUCK  YOU  I GOT  ONE  OF THOSE :biggrin:
> *


But yours is nice! :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 23 2010, 08:24 PM~16704682
> *Coming soon Klique OC...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 23 2010, 11:59 PM~16707971
> *I hate LeCabs!  :ninja:
> *


ya fuck the french


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 24 2010, 01:52 AM~16708462
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i have about 6 of these :happysad:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 24 2010, 10:15 PM~16717117
> *i have about 6 of these :happysad:
> *


  only 1


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 24 2010, 11:18 PM~16717162
> *  only 1
> *


ive been collecting for about 9 years :happysad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 24 2010, 10:15 PM~16717117
> *i have about 6 of these :happysad:
> *


actually, you only have 5 of those. im currently in possession of one :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 25 2010, 03:01 PM~16723538
> *actually, you only have 5 of those. im currently in possession of one  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 24 2010, 10:43 PM~16717544
> *ive been collecting for about 9 years  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: I am just glad I found Top Latches :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 25 2010, 02:01 PM~16723538
> *actually, you only have 5 of those. im currently in possession of one  :0
> *



I want one!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 25 2010, 07:05 PM~16725871
> *I want one!!
> *


im gonna put it on the back of my fleetwood after i chop the top :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabMONEY_@Feb 25 2010, 08:09 PM~16725912
> *im gonna put it on the back of my fleetwood after i chop the top  :cheesy:
> *


PLEEEEZZZZ GO LOCK YOURSELF IN THE FLEET COUPE UNTILL U CAN COME UP WITH A GOOD APOLOGY TO YOURSELF FOR THAT COMMENT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Feb 25 2010, 06:09 PM~16725912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 07:19 PM~16726001
> *PLEEEEZZZZ GO LOCK YOURSELF IN THE FLEET COUPE UNTILL U CAN COME UP WITH A GOOD APOLOGY TO YOURSELF FOR THAT COMMENT
> *


you ---> :twak: <--- me



:tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DID U NOTICE THE ARABMONEY :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 24 2010, 10:43 PM~16717544
> *ive been collecting for about 9 years  :happysad:
> *


How about this one?  








sorry shitty pic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:42 PM~16727535
> *How about this one?
> 
> 
> ...


thats 50s n 60's stuff, not my cup of tea :happysad:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin: HERE I COME!!!!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16728342
> *:biggrin: HERE I COME!!!!!
> *


EN LA MADRE!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:12 PM~16727981
> *thats 50s n 60's stuff, not my cup of tea :happysad:
> *


Right I hear you but its still H&E and it was cheap  

How about these, 80's limo :biggrin: ?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16728342
> *:biggrin: HERE I COME!!!!!
> *


 :wow: Ol Hell naw!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 26 2010, 12:30 AM~16729291
> *Right I hear you but its still H&E and it was cheap
> 
> How about these, 80's limo :biggrin:  ?
> ...


but i dont own a limo :dunno: 








uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:57 PM~16729655
> *but i dont own a limo :dunno:
> uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 








or a jaguar :scrutinize: 
so you should sell them to me :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 26 2010, 01:05 AM~16729748
> *:0
> or a jaguar :scrutinize:
> so you should sell them to me :biggrin:
> ...


the only set i sold went on ebay 3 years ago and they ended up on big pages car :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2010, 12:15 AM~16729869
> *the only set i sold went on ebay 3 years ago and they ended up on big pages car :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2010, 01:15 AM~16729869
> *the only set i sold went on ebay 3 years ago and they ended up on big pages car :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: <span style='font-family:Arial'>T T T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 25 2010, 10:34 PM~16728342
> *:biggrin: HERE I COME!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*
Hess & Eisendhardt TTMT*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

My contribution for the day..... :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 26 2010, 09:04 AM~16732434
> *My contribution for the day..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 26 2010, 10:04 AM~16732434
> *My contribution for the day..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





NICE!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: </span>


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 26 2010, 01:21 AM~16729938
> *:cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

NOT FINISHED YET NEW TOP NEW CARPET NEW DOOR PANELS NEW RIMS COMING AND SOME MORE GOODIES BY THE WORLD FAMOUS DANNY D

HESS & EISNHARDT PROFESSIONAL CARS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 25 2010, 08:34 PM~16728342
> *:biggrin: HERE I COME!!!!!
> *


 :sprint: hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 07:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 06:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BAD ASS BIG PAGE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I see how it is, Can't nobody else get they LeCab shine on before you come showin your ass off 

























:biggrin: Naw you killin the Lecab game for real Big Page


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Feb 25 2010, 11:09 PM~16730441
> *:drama: <span style='font-family:Arial'>T T T
> *


x2


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 04:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice color for the top


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS EVERYONE NEW YEAR NEW LOOK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 25 2010, 11:30 PM~16729291
> *Right I hear you but its still H&E and it was cheap
> 
> How about these, 80's limo :biggrin:  ?
> ...


i know this is "le cab" but what does it stand for?i have an idea but i just want to see if i'm right.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 27 2010, 02:59 AM~16740167
> *i know this is "le cab" but what does it stand for?i have an idea but i just want to see if i'm right.
> *


*H&E HESS & EISENHARDT*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 27 2010, 03:59 AM~16740268
> *H&E HESS & EISENHARDT
> *


yes that was my guess. thanks page, cars looking good. :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE MY DADS LE CAB :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: WESTSIDE


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That dog looks like he is on a mission straight to the back tire! :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 27 2010, 01:01 AM~16739984
> *Go Green!</span>  :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2010, 01:20 AM~16747499
> *Go Green! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> NOT FINISHED YET NEW TOP NEW CARPET NEW DOOR PANELS NEW RIMS COMING AND SOME MORE GOODIES BY THE WORLD FAMOUS DANNY D
> 
> HESS & EISNHARDT PROFESSIONAL CARS
> [/quoteFM
> ...


----------



## KING-KOOPA (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:00 PM~16736189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THATS WASSUP!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

i luv caddis


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2010, 12:19 AM~16747491
> *That dog looks like he is on a mission straight to the back tire!  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 28 2010, 09:27 AM~16749140
> *:rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


*I went Green too!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2010, 05:43 PM~16751776
> *I went Green too! </span> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: <span style=\'color:green\'>*go green save the earth* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 28 2010, 10:12 PM~16755743
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  go green save the earth :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What are you doing to the interior? I see you got it out!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 1 2010, 12:10 AM~16756571
> *What are you doing to the interior? I see you got it out!
> *


same style it had from before just adding green accents to it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 13 2010, 04:58 AM~16600371
> *The picture was a 70's model, didn't think anyone would go through the trouble to covert that year when they could do an 80's and update it easier.
> 
> I personally wouldn't be able to tell if a 70's had the 90 front end and 80 quarters. If anyone has any pics of 70's updated, please share.:thumbsup:
> *












closest i could find. notice the rear lights trunk and quarters arent swapped but the rest is


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> > NOT FINISHED YET NEW TOP NEW CARPET NEW DOOR PANELS NEW RIMS COMING AND SOME MORE GOODIES BY THE WORLD FAMOUS DANNY D
> >
> > HESS & EISNHARDT PROFESSIONAL CARS
> > [/quoteFM
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2010, 12:28 AM~16757892
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Yup thats the only one I have seen so far. Most do what this :loco: guy did...






hno: Not sure I want to do all that right now (shit, Im just happy to own a LeCab :cheesy: )... still up in the air about it. Thanks for the reference pics LoSanJoNate :wave:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 1 2010, 01:02 PM~16761976
> *
> 
> Yup thats the only one I have seen so far. Most do what this  :loco: guy did...
> ...


 :thumbsup: I say do it like this. Unless you dont mind the car being down for a while. Its not that easy to get everything to line up and work the way it should. My qaurters were realigned a few times because the first shop just threw them on :angry: Or you could just rock it O.G. there are some nice 78s in this topic


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2010, 01:28 AM~16757892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks bad ass


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 11:59 PM~16768100
> *Still looks bad ass
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 1 2010, 03:02 PM~16761976
> *
> 
> Yup thats the only one I have seen so far. Most do what this  :loco: guy did...
> ...


 :wow: is that vatos head really that big or??
:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 1 2010, 10:25 PM~16768418
> *:wow: is that vatos head really that big or??
> :roflmao:
> *


hes got a vert, what do you think?? :cheesy: 

:biggrin: 

jk


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 1 2010, 10:25 PM~16768418
> *:wow: is that vatos head really that big or??
> :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad: i just tried to blurr his face lol


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 2 2010, 12:25 AM~16768418
> *:wow: is that vatos head really that big or??
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLENUTTZ (Feb 7, 2010)

> > NOT FINISHED YET NEW TOP NEW CARPET NEW DOOR PANELS NEW RIMS COMING AND SOME MORE GOODIES BY THE WORLD FAMOUS DANNY D
> >
> > HESS & EISNHARDT PROFESSIONAL CARS
> > [/quoteFM
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TURTLENUTTZ_@Mar 2 2010, 09:38 AM~16770519
> *Hey Page, what model tire's does your LECAB have on it? Are they cornell's?
> *


155 80 R 13 CORNELL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 11:00 AM~16771180
> *155 80 R 14 CORNELL
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 2 2010, 11:01 AM~16771185
> *:angry:
> *


NEVER 14'S FOR ME ESE PURO TRESE FOR ME ESE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*SIC SIDE*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 11:19 AM~16771331
> *NEVER 14'S FOR ME ESE  PURO TRESE FOR ME ESE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:SIC SIDE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Mar 1 2010, 05:41 PM~16764454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coast is great at taking the pics but the id blur... :|


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

my 64 rag at danny d's almost ready..this is my 64 le rag :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16773639
> *my 64 rag at danny d's almost ready..this is  my 64  le rag  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 04:52 PM~16773639
> *my 64 rag at danny d's almost ready..this is  my 64  le rag  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16773639
> *my 64 rag at danny d's almost ready..this is  my 64  le rag  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 01:52 PM~16773639
> *my 64 rag at danny d's almost ready..this is  my 64  le rag  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice le rag


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16773639
> *THIS IS A LE CAB TOPIC......................*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 2 2010, 08:44 PM~16776691
> *THIS IS A LE RAG TOPIC......................
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 10:41 PM~16779385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 11:46 PM~16647764
> *okay people here they are $150 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


Got mine yesterday Thanks Brian


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16773639
> *my 64 rag at danny d's almost ready..this is  my 64  le rag  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Danny D is the Shit!


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 3 2010, 12:39 AM~16780023
> *Danny D is the Shit!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: neeeed to c the finish...props to danny d!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 3 2010, 12:39 AM~16780023
> *Danny D is the Shit!
> *


*yes he is :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats my dawg*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 15 2010, 10:31 PM~16624265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*man pics like these make me proud to own a real le cab* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, slabrider93,
WHATS UP BIG DADDY


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: cd blazin, Lac-of-Respect, plague, slabrider93


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 4 2010, 10:51 AM~16795183
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: cd blazin, Lac-of-Respect, plague, slabrider93
> 
> ...


WHATS GOING ON FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKING THREW BACK PAGES GETTING IDEAS FROM CADILLACS PAST :cheesy:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 4 2010, 11:46 AM~16795143
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, slabrider93,
> WHATS UP BIG DADDY
> *


On my grind and you? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 4 2010, 06:55 PM~16799135
> *On my grind and you? :biggrin:
> *


JUST GOT BACK FROM BIBLE STUDY :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What Year LeCab does everybody have...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 5 2010, 01:33 AM~16803024
> *What Year LeCab does everybody have...
> *


80 = 90'd Out


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*


BID TO WIN!!!*





http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 5 2010, 02:33 AM~16803024
> *What Year LeCab does everybody have...
> *


79= to be 90'ed Out


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

double post


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 5 2010, 03:34 AM~16803027
> *80 = 90'd Out
> *


  



80 - slowly on its way :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*82=90'd out*


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 5 2010, 10:48 AM~16805750
> *82=90'd out
> *


WHATS UP MUFFIN TOP???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Was looking at all the Paris today...


















Wonder what this one looks like today  :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Mar 5 2010, 02:50 PM~16806503
> *WHATS UP MUFFIN TOP????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 5 2010, 04:19 PM~16807442
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 5 2010, 05:23 PM~16807965
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 5 2010, 04:19 PM~16807442
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 4 2010, 10:31 AM~16795042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Mar 5 2010, 01:33 AM~16803024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:0 im sorry but it dont get no better


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:59 PM~16810190
> *:0 im sorry but it dont get no better
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2010, 10:59 PM~16810190
> *:0 im sorry but it dont get no better
> 
> 
> ...


*very nice :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 5 2010, 01:24 PM~16806698
> *Was looking at all the Paris today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*NEW , NEVER USED , & NEVER INSTALLED !!!*
I HAVE THIS & HAVE DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE ,
SO NOW I'M TAKING OFFERS ON IT . AS YOU CAN SEE FROM 
THE PIC'S IT IS A SQUARE CHROME MINI TANK WITH BOTH 
CHROME BLOCKS .
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16812683


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAPER CHASER, BIG PAGE

*WE ARE MOVING IN TODAY BIG DOG , CALL ME .*


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 5 2010, 12:48 PM~16805750
> *82=90'd out
> *


 :angry: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THESE ARE THE HOMIE BIG MIKE ATL PARTS, MOLDINGS WERE MADE BY MY BOY JONNI AND WERE ON MY CADDY AND ARE DONE RIGHT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

almost gone, let me know fellas


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 5 2010, 12:18 PM~16805033
> *
> 80 - slowly on its way  :biggrin:
> 
> ...











82, updated


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*DUB SHOW 2010 CHICO"S RAG TOP FLEETWOOD
*


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:59 PM~16810190
> *:0 im sorry but it dont get no better
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 8 2010, 02:29 PM~16829416
> *DUB SHOW 2010 CHICO"S  RAG TOP FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


I'M FEELIN THAT NEW LOOK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2010, 01:19 AM~16835540
> *I'M FEELIN THAT NEW LOOK
> *


yeah looks good


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 6 2010, 07:21 AM~16812009
> *:biggrin:
> *


*MARTY THOSE PLATES LOOK GOOD  *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> man i need this book *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2010, 12:36 AM~16803033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Auction is almost over!


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:59 PM~16810190
> *:0 im sorry but it dont get no better
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :worship:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 9 2010, 09:56 PM~16845613
> *Auction is almost over!
> *


YOUR PAYMENT HAS BEEN SENT, THANKS FOR THE MAGAZINE :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16848499


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2010, 09:21 AM~16848508
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16848499
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*HATERS MAKE ME LAUGH*


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2010, 12:46 AM~16647764
> *okay people here they are $150 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS Brian! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 10:31 AM~16849662
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HATERS MAKE ME LAUGH
> *


*DON'T LET THEM HATERS BOTHER YOU BRO , THEY JUST
PISSED CAUSE YOU HAVE SOMETHING THEY CAN'T GET 
*
*A REAL 
1982 LE CABRIOLET 
HESS & EISENHARDT*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 10 2010, 05:52 PM~16852822
> *DON'T LET THEM HATERS BOTHER YOU BRO , THEY JUST
> PISSED CAUSE YOU HAVE SOMETHING THEY CAN'T GET
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
THATS A SEXY ASS CAR...... SH!T*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:run:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

chicos caddy is sexy try cutting getting a folding vert that looks ok out theses coupes....not easy.....


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what size of booty kit this is 13 or 14? thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2010, 12:43 PM~16861163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The kind I would like to do this to... :boink: :naughty:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2010, 01:43 PM~16861163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

booty kit for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=492306&hl=


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Appreciate the fact that these seem to hit the streets and not always locked away in a garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 11 2010, 03:38 PM~16863026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NCIS LOS ANGELES


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2010, 02:43 PM~16861163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my kit is the smaller size


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I LIKE THIS !! 
LOOKS GOOD WITH THE ROCKER PANELS....*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:run:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 12 2010, 07:14 PM~16874758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2010, 08:16 PM~16874247
> *my kit is the smaller size
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:10 AM~16884827
> *:boink:
> *


*KEEP IT REAL*  :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 14 2010, 11:57 PM~16892457
> *KEEP IT REAL  :h5:
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:0 











1979 Cadillac Le Cabriolet
Cadillac ceased factory production of Convertibles in 1976 ,as had all
American Car makers by that time.

There was a big demand for them after this date, so they authorized Hess & Eisenhart of Ohio ( makers of Presidential Limo's and bullet proof vehicles) to convert about 50 Coupe De Ville's a year into Convertibles , which were to be sold new, only thru' Cadillac dealerships,--and beginning in 1977/78.

Powered by the 700 litre V8 with rear wheel drive.

The result was the "Le cabriolet" at a whacking $25,000 plus, nearly twice the price of the top model Coupe De Ville
Phaeton, and similar to a R R Convertible price.

There were less than 200 made before H & E found they just could not make enough money despite the huge price, and the demand still being there.

They are approx 950 lbs lighter and 9 inches shorter than earlier 70,s models and have become very collectable. The last "Le cabriolet" to come up for sale in the USA went for US$21,000. There is a special Le Cabriolet owners group.

NZ $35,000 converted to US Dollar = $24445.84  :wow: 

http://www.classiccarfair.com/shop/New+Lis...+Cabriolet.html


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Buy 1979 Cadillac De Ville For Sale

SOLD
About This Cadillac De Ville For Sale

This is a very rare Cadillac in which only 100 were ever made. The DeVille Le Cabriolet is an outstanding car that has been blown out to produce approx 300 HP, work completed by Muscle Car Alley in Elma, NY. at a cost of over 5300 in May of 2008. Maximum Torque Specialist out of Apple Valley, CA also did some serious performance work in November of 2007. The car is a shear rocket ship and suspension has also been modified to handle all the hot rodding done to the car. 1977 was Cadillac's 75th anniversary, and saw the introduction of the downsized Deville coupes and sedans. These new cars featured a better use of space and engineering, resulting in a vehicle that was nearly a foot shorter and 1/2 ton lighter than last year, but with a larger trunk and a roomier interior. These were also the first Deville models since it's introduction in 1949 to be marketed without fender skirts over the rear wheels. The 500 in³ V8 (which produced 190 horsepower) was replaced for '77 by a 180 horsepower 425 in³ V8 variant of similar design. For 1977, the line-up included the two-door Coupe de Ville ($9,654) and four-door Sedan de Ville ($9,864). The $650 d'Elegance package, an interior dress-up option carried over from the previous generation of Devilles, continued for both models. 3-sided, wrap-around tail lamps were a 1977 feature only (although they would re-appear in 1987). Coupe de Ville's popular "Cabriolet" option, priced at $348, included a rear-half padded vinyl roof covering and opera lamps. An optional electronic fuel-injected version of the standard 7.0 liter powerplant, adding 15 horsepower (11 kW), was available for an additional $647. Sales figures were 138,750 Coupe de Villes and 95,421 Sedan de Villes. In addition to a redesigned grille and hood ornament, 1978 saw slim, vertical tail lamps inset into chrome bumper end caps with built-in side marker lamps (Cadillac would retain this "vertical tail lamp inset" design feature on Deville through 1984, and again from 1989 through 1999). New for 1978, a "Phaeton" package was optional for Deville. Available on both coupe and sedan, the $1,929 Phaeton package featured a simulated convertible-top, special pin striping, wire wheel discs, and "Phaeton" name plates in place of the usual "Coupe de Ville" or "Sedan de Ville" ornament on the rear fenders. Inside were leather upholstered seats and a leather-trimmed steering wheel matching the exterior color. The package was available in "Cotillion White" (with Dark Blue roof), "Platinum Silver" (with a Black roof), or "Arizona Beige" (with a Dark Brown roof). Coupe de Ville's popular Cabriolet roof package was priced at $369, while the d'Elegance package (for coupe or sedan) was available at $689. Electronic fuel injection, which added 15 horsepower (11 kW), was available at $744. Electronic level control - which used suspension-mounted sensors and air filled rear shocks - kept the car's height level regardless of passengers and cargo weight, was available for $140. Sales dropped slightly from 1977 to 117,750 for the $10,444 Coupe de Ville, and 88,951 for Sedan de Ville, priced at $10,668.


So how many were made? Seems every seller has their own number


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Just some old random pictures I found while doing my search  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANY MORE OF THESE FOR SALE?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

How many were made each year?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2010, 06:52 PM~16899233
> *How many were made each year?
> *


*I HEARD IN 1982 IT WAS LESS THAN 50, 
BUT THATS JUST WHAT I HEARD....I ALSO HEARD THE TOTAL OF ALL THE YEARS 78-82 IS UNDER 600 HUNDRED BUT THATS JUST WHAT I HEARD,
I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW THE ACTUAL FACTS OF THEM ALL.  *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 15 2010, 08:01 PM~16899299
> *I HEARD IN 1982 IT WAS LESS THAN 50,
> BUT THATS JUST WHAT I HEARD....I ALSO HEARD THE TOTAL  OF ALL THE YEARS 78-82 IS UNDER 600 HUNDRED BUT THATS JUST WHAT I HEARD,
> I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW THE ACTUAL FACTS OF THEM ALL.
> *


x1982 :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:naughty:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Mar 15 2010, 06:01 PM~16899299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x1980 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 15 2010, 10:31 PM~16901216
> *x1980 :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

The 64 rag.................. starting to take shape.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 15 2010, 09:37 PM~16901319
> *The 64 rag.................. starting to take shape.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 another le rag :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

To the Paris and the 4 rag...........I'm just trying to catch up to Page.........but it will be a while :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 15 2010, 09:43 PM~16901415
> *To the Paris and the 4 rag...........I'm just trying to catch up to Page.........but it will be a while  :biggrin:
> *


*what up big baller that hard top 64 looks real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIGBODY_EDDIE, Lac-of-Respect


pictures... 

















:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 15 2010, 08:43 PM~16901415
> *To the Paris and the 4 rag...........I'm just trying to catch up to Page.........but it will be a while  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 16 2010, 03:33 PM~16908681
> *
> *


*CADDY IN DA WORKS !! * :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 16 2010, 03:02 PM~16908373
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIGBODY_EDDIE, Lac-of-Respect
> pictures...
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

COMPLETE SET OF MOULDINGS- ALL MOULDINGS EVEN THE FRONT 2 AND THE ONE ON THE BUMPER, ALREADY MOLDED TO FIT A COUPE WITH THE ONE PIECE STAINLESS TRIM-750 SHIPPED
NICE FENDERS WILL SHIP 100 A PIECE SHIPPED
HEADER WITH HEAD LIGHTS AND CORNER LIGHTS NO GRILL COMES WITH THE FILLERS 300 SHIPPED
SINGLE SET OF WHITE HEADER FILLERS 65 DOLLARS SHIPPED
FRONT BUMPER CENTER PIECE CLEAN 120 SHIPPED OBO
ALSO HAVE ALOT OF BUMPERS BUMPER ENDS SEATS, MORE MOULDINGS ALREADY MADE AND ALOT OF OTHER STUFF I DONT NEED CLEANING OUT MY SHOP ALL PRICES ARE NEGOTIABLE AND IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I WILL BE HAVING A 5 DOLLAR PART SELL TO GET RID OF SOME OF THIS STUFF YOU WILL JUST HAVE TO PAY SHIPPING AND I GOT ALOT OF STUFF :cheesy:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 15 2010, 12:58 PM~16896797
> *Just some old random pictures I found while doing my search  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: T T M F T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOT MY LOWRIDER JAPAN MAGAZINE THE OTHER DAY, THAT GOT A LOT OF LECABS AND CONVERSIONS IN IT, ITS A OLDER MAG HAD SOME VERTS FORSALE AND IS A WHOLE LOT BETTER THAN THE U.S. MAGAZINE WHICH I DONT UNDERSTAND BUT. MY WIFE READ JAPANESE SO ITS ALL GOOD THANKS MR LAC


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TTT



FOR THEM REAL LE CABS
*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING? I ONLY BEEN IN THIS SINCE 94 SO NOT LONG AT ALL AND AM STILL A ROOKIE, BUT I REMEMBER WHEN THIS TOPIC USED TO BE COOL TO COME AND SEE SOME OF THE NICEST CONVERTIBLES OUT THERE AND BEING BUILT. WHAT I DONT UNDERSTAND IS SOME OF YOU GUYS GOT SOME OF THE NICEST RIDES BUILT PERIOD AND LOTS OF THEM. BUT MORE WORRIED ABOUT IF SOMEONES CAR IS A REAL VERT OR NOT, I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU CARE SO MUCH, IF YOU HAVE SO MUCH. I JUST ALWAYS THOUGHT LOWRIDING IS MORE THAN THAT BUT THE MORE I AM ON THIS SITE AND THE MORE I READ REALLY BOTHERS ME WHEN SOMEONE IS PUTTING DOWN SOMEONE TELLING THEM THEY NEVER GONNA BE IN LOWRIDER OR EVEN CLOSE. WE ALL START SOMEWHERE. OGS ARE SUPPOSED TO SET THE EXAMPLE OF POSITIVE LOWRIDING AND I SEE IT ALL OVER THIS SITE. PEOPLE TRY TO MAKE YOU FELL LESS CAUSE YOU HAVE LEES OR YOU AINT RIDING IF YOU DONT HAVE A IMPALA. I THINK LOWRIDING USED TO BE IF YOU COULD NOT FIND ONE YOU BUILT ONE AND SET THE RIGHT EXAMPLES NOT BRAG AND BRAG. AND POST IT OVER AND OVER OH AND BEFORE I GET CALLED A HATER I COULD CARE WHAT THE NEXT MAN HAS. I DO MY OWN THING MY THING IS HELPING THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING, NOT TURNING THEM AWAY, OR TRYING TO MAKE THEM FEEL LESS BECAUSE THEY HAVE A FOUR DOOR OR BOLT ONS OR WHATEVER, :drama:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 12:05 AM~16934397
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING? I ONLY BEEN IN THIS SINCE 94 SO NOT LONG AT ALL AND AM STILL A ROOKIE, BUT I REMEMBER WHEN THIS TOPIC USED TO BE COOL TO COME AND SEE SOME OF THE NICEST CONVERTIBLES OUT THERE AND BEING BUILT. WHAT I DONT UNDERSTAND IS SOME OF YOU GUYS GOT SOME OF THE NICEST RIDES BUILT PERIOD AND LOTS OF THEM. BUT MORE WORRIED ABOUT IF SOMEONES CAR IS A REAL VERT OR NOT, I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU CARE SO MUCH, IF YOU HAVE SO MUCH. I JUST ALWAYS THOUGHT LOWRIDING IS MORE THAN THAT BUT THE MORE I AM ON THIS SITE AND THE MORE I READ REALLY BOTHERS ME WHEN SOMEONE IS PUTTING DOWN SOMEONE TELLING THEM THEY NEVER GONNA BE IN LOWRIDER OR EVEN CLOSE. WE ALL START SOMEWHERE. OGS ARE SUPPOSED TO SET THE EXAMPLE OF POSITIVE LOWRIDING AND I SEE IT ALL OVER THIS SITE. PEOPLE TRY TO MAKE YOU FELL LESS CAUSE YOU HAVE LEES OR YOU AINT RIDING IF YOU DONT HAVE A IMPALA. I THINK LOWRIDING USED TO BE IF YOU COULD NOT FIND ONE YOU BUILT ONE AND SET THE RIGHT EXAMPLES NOT BRAG AND BRAG. AND POST IT OVER AND OVER OH AND BEFORE I GET CALLED A HATER I COULD CARE WHAT THE NEXT MAN HAS. I DO MY OWN THING MY THING IS HELPING THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING, NOT TURNING THEM AWAY, OR TRYING TO MAKE THEM FEEL LESS BECAUSE THEY HAVE A FOUR DOOR OR BOLT ONS OR WHATEVER,  :drama:
> *


WELL SAID LETS KEEP LOW RIDING POSITIVE & GOING FOR THE FUTURE GENERATIONS.RESPECT EVERYBODY & LET THE CARS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 12:05 AM~16934397
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING? I ONLY BEEN IN THIS SINCE 94 SO NOT LONG AT ALL AND AM STILL A ROOKIE, BUT I REMEMBER WHEN THIS TOPIC USED TO BE COOL TO COME AND SEE SOME OF THE NICEST CONVERTIBLES OUT THERE AND BEING BUILT. WHAT I DONT UNDERSTAND IS SOME OF YOU GUYS GOT SOME OF THE NICEST RIDES BUILT PERIOD AND LOTS OF THEM. BUT MORE WORRIED ABOUT IF SOMEONES CAR IS A REAL VERT OR NOT, I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU CARE SO MUCH, IF YOU HAVE SO MUCH. I JUST ALWAYS THOUGHT LOWRIDING IS MORE THAN THAT BUT THE MORE I AM ON THIS SITE AND THE MORE I READ REALLY BOTHERS ME WHEN SOMEONE IS PUTTING DOWN SOMEONE TELLING THEM THEY NEVER GONNA BE IN LOWRIDER OR EVEN CLOSE. WE ALL START SOMEWHERE. OGS ARE SUPPOSED TO SET THE EXAMPLE OF POSITIVE LOWRIDING AND I SEE IT ALL OVER THIS SITE. PEOPLE TRY TO MAKE YOU FELL LESS CAUSE YOU HAVE LEES OR YOU AINT RIDING IF YOU DONT HAVE A IMPALA. I THINK LOWRIDING USED TO BE IF YOU COULD NOT FIND ONE YOU BUILT ONE AND SET THE RIGHT EXAMPLES NOT BRAG AND BRAG. AND POST IT OVER AND OVER OH AND BEFORE I GET CALLED A HATER I COULD CARE WHAT THE NEXT MAN HAS. I DO MY OWN THING MY THING IS HELPING THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING, NOT TURNING THEM AWAY, OR TRYING TO MAKE THEM FEEL LESS BECAUSE THEY HAVE A FOUR DOOR OR BOLT ONS OR WHATEVER,  :drama:
> *


Real Talk Homie Im glad Someone Sees it the Way I do!!! :biggrin:  
No H8ting or schit starting with any club or person,but if you build sumn whether its a street ride,conversion,or the original real deal,you contributed sumn to this
sport and hobby that we all have adopted as a way of life.It should not matter if you bought it or built it,AS LONG AS YOU DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 12:05 AM~16934397
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING? I ONLY BEEN IN THIS SINCE 94 SO NOT LONG AT ALL AND AM STILL A ROOKIE, BUT I REMEMBER WHEN THIS TOPIC USED TO BE COOL TO COME AND SEE SOME OF THE NICEST CONVERTIBLES OUT THERE AND BEING BUILT. WHAT I DONT UNDERSTAND IS SOME OF YOU GUYS GOT SOME OF THE NICEST RIDES BUILT PERIOD AND LOTS OF THEM. BUT MORE WORRIED ABOUT IF SOMEONES CAR IS A REAL VERT OR NOT, I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU CARE SO MUCH, IF YOU HAVE SO MUCH. I JUST ALWAYS THOUGHT LOWRIDING IS MORE THAN THAT BUT THE MORE I AM ON THIS SITE AND THE MORE I READ REALLY BOTHERS ME WHEN SOMEONE IS PUTTING DOWN SOMEONE TELLING THEM THEY NEVER GONNA BE IN LOWRIDER OR EVEN CLOSE. WE ALL START SOMEWHERE. OGS ARE SUPPOSED TO SET THE EXAMPLE OF POSITIVE LOWRIDING AND I SEE IT ALL OVER THIS SITE. PEOPLE TRY TO MAKE YOU FELL LESS CAUSE YOU HAVE LEES OR YOU AINT RIDING IF YOU DONT HAVE A IMPALA. I THINK LOWRIDING USED TO BE IF YOU COULD NOT FIND ONE YOU BUILT ONE AND SET THE RIGHT EXAMPLES NOT BRAG AND BRAG. AND POST IT OVER AND OVER OH AND BEFORE I GET CALLED A HATER I COULD CARE WHAT THE NEXT MAN HAS. I DO MY OWN THING MY THING IS HELPING THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING, NOT TURNING THEM AWAY, OR TRYING TO MAKE THEM FEEL LESS BECAUSE THEY HAVE A FOUR DOOR OR BOLT ONS OR WHATEVER,  :drama:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 19 2010, 01:58 PM~16938181
> *Real Talk Homie Im glad Someone Sees it the Way I do!!! :biggrin:
> No H8ting or schit starting with any club or person,but if you build sumn whether its a street ride,conversion,or the original real deal,you contributed sumn to this
> sport and hobby that we all have adopted as a way of life.It should not matter if you bought it or built it,AS LONG AS YOU DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME!   :biggrin:
> *


IM GLAD YOU SEES IT THAT WAY NOW CAN I HAVE YOUR LE CAB :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 01:05 AM~16934397
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING? I ONLY BEEN IN THIS SINCE 94 SO NOT LONG AT ALL AND AM STILL A ROOKIE, BUT I REMEMBER WHEN THIS TOPIC USED TO BE COOL TO COME AND SEE SOME OF THE NICEST CONVERTIBLES OUT THERE AND BEING BUILT. WHAT I DONT UNDERSTAND IS SOME OF YOU GUYS GOT SOME OF THE NICEST RIDES BUILT PERIOD AND LOTS OF THEM. BUT MORE WORRIED ABOUT IF SOMEONES CAR IS A REAL VERT OR NOT, I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU CARE SO MUCH, IF YOU HAVE SO MUCH. I JUST ALWAYS THOUGHT LOWRIDING IS MORE THAN THAT BUT THE MORE I AM ON THIS SITE AND THE MORE I READ REALLY BOTHERS ME WHEN SOMEONE IS PUTTING DOWN SOMEONE TELLING THEM THEY NEVER GONNA BE IN LOWRIDER OR EVEN CLOSE. WE ALL START SOMEWHERE. OGS ARE SUPPOSED TO SET THE EXAMPLE OF POSITIVE LOWRIDING AND I SEE IT ALL OVER THIS SITE. PEOPLE TRY TO MAKE YOU FELL LESS CAUSE YOU HAVE LEES OR YOU AINT RIDING IF YOU DONT HAVE A IMPALA. I THINK LOWRIDING USED TO BE IF YOU COULD NOT FIND ONE YOU BUILT ONE AND SET THE RIGHT EXAMPLES NOT BRAG AND BRAG. AND POST IT OVER AND OVER OH AND BEFORE I GET CALLED A HATER I COULD CARE WHAT THE NEXT MAN HAS. I DO MY OWN THING MY THING IS HELPING THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING, NOT TURNING THEM AWAY, OR TRYING TO MAKE THEM FEEL LESS BECAUSE THEY HAVE A FOUR DOOR OR BOLT ONS OR WHATEVER,  :drama:
> *


*I FEEL YOU PLAGUE BUT "THIS IS THE LE CAB TOPIC RIGHT" SO IF I WRITE TTT FOR THEM FOR REAL LE CABS IS CUZ THIS TOPIC TO DO IT. IF PEOPLE FEEL HURT OVER THAT THEN THEY SHOULD BE ON THE CONVERSION FEST .I OWN A REAL LE CAB AND IM PROUD OF IT I DONT SEE WHY ITS A PROBLEM IM SURE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT COME INTO THIS TOPIC DONT OWN LE CABS BUT I BET THEY ARE PROUD OF THERE CARS JUST LIKE IM PROUD OF MINE 
*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 19 2010, 01:58 PM~16938181
> *Real Talk Homie Im glad Someone Sees it the Way I do!!! :biggrin:
> No H8ting or schit starting with any club or person,but if you build sumn whether its a street ride,conversion,or the original real deal,you contributed sumn to this
> sport and hobby that we all have adopted as a way of life.It should not matter if you bought it or built it,AS LONG AS YOU DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME!   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 19 2010, 02:09 PM~16938719
> *I FEEL YOU PLAGUE BUT "THIS IS  THE LE CAB TOPIC RIGHT" SO IF I WRITE TTT FOR THEM FOR REAL LE CABS IS  CUZ THIS TOPIC TO DO IT. IF PEOPLE FEEL HURT OVER THAT THEN THEY SHOULD BE ON THE CONVERSION FEST .I OWN A REAL LE CAB AND IM PROUD OF IT I DONT SEE WHY ITS A PROBLEM IM SURE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT COME INTO THIS TOPIC DONT OWN LE CABS BUT I BET THEY ARE PROUD OF THERE CARS JUST LIKE IM PROUD OF MINE
> 
> *


YOU ARE RIGHT THIS TOPIC IS CALLED LECAB FEST BIG DADDY, BUT I REMEMBER WHEN IT USED TO BE BE THAT CONVERSIONS AND LECABS WERE THE TOPIC OF THE NORM OR SHALL I SAY CONVERTIBLES PERIOD THAT OTHER TOPIC WASNT EVEN AROUND THEN. MY FEELINGS ARE NOT HURT BRO, BUT IT JUST GETS OLD AND REALLY HAS NO POINT, TO SEE THAT AFTER WE ALREADY KNOW HOW YOU CLEARLY FEEL ABOUT IT, BUT THIS IS A TOPIC AND YOU CAN POST OR VOICE WHATEVER YOU WANT YOU HAVE ONE OF THE NICEST LECABS THAT ARE OUT RIGHT NOW AND YOU HAVE A RIGHT TO BE PROUD AND I EVEN HAVE IT HANGING UP IN MY SHOP CAUSE I'M NOT A HATER. I'M SURE ALOT OF PEOPLE THINK THE SAME THING I'M JUST THE ONE POSTING IT. NOT TRYING TO START NOTHING WITH YOU BUT COME ON BIG PAGE DAMN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I have a confession... I made my LeCab outta VW Golf convertible parts! :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2010, 02:54 PM~16939064
> *I have a confession... I made my LeCab outta VW Golf convertible parts!  :happysad:
> *


NOW HERE YOU GO :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 04:56 PM~16939071
> *NOW HERE YOU GO :biggrin:
> *


Tryin to lighten the mood in here :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2010, 02:59 PM~16939086
> *Tryin to lighten the mood in here  :cheesy:
> *


I THINK ITS ALL ON A GROWN UP LEVEL WE WILL BE FINE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LONNI YOU AINT GOT A LECAB SO LEAVE THIS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 19 2010, 12:17 AM~16934134
> *TTT
> FOR THEM REAL LE CABS
> 
> *


SPOOKY :biggrin: FUCK ALL LE CABS ITS ALL ABOUT BROUGHAMS :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 19 2010, 02:37 PM~16939382
> *SPOOKY  :biggrin: FUCK ALL LE CABS ITS ALL ABOUT  BROUGHAMS  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2010, 04:38 PM~16939387
> *:cheesy: lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 19 2010, 04:39 PM~16939394
> *:biggrin:
> *


Fuck 84 Broughams. You feel me spooky :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 19 2010, 01:54 PM~16939064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: What you laughing at :buttkick: Good thing you got one bad ass Brougham. :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 19 2010, 04:37 PM~16939382
> *SPOOKY  :biggrin: FUCK ALL LE CABS ITS ALL ABOUT  BROUGHAMS  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 19 2010, 06:13 PM~16939983
> *Fuck 84 Broughams. You feel me spooky  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:no: oh thank god my car is an 85 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:biggrin: Im glad I have a Paris!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 02:41 PM~16938962
> *YOU ARE RIGHT THIS TOPIC IS CALLED LECAB FEST BIG DADDY, BUT I REMEMBER WHEN IT USED TO BE BE THAT CONVERSIONS AND LECABS WERE THE TOPIC OF THE NORM OR SHALL I SAY CONVERTIBLES PERIOD THAT OTHER TOPIC WASNT EVEN AROUND THEN. MY FEELINGS ARE NOT HURT BRO, BUT IT JUST GETS OLD AND REALLY HAS NO POINT, TO SEE THAT AFTER WE ALREADY KNOW HOW YOU CLEARLY FEEL ABOUT IT, BUT THIS IS A TOPIC AND YOU CAN POST OR VOICE WHATEVER YOU WANT YOU HAVE ONE OF THE NICEST LECABS THAT ARE OUT RIGHT NOW AND YOU HAVE A RIGHT TO BE PROUD AND I EVEN HAVE IT HANGING UP IN MY SHOP CAUSE I'M NOT A HATER. I'M SURE ALOT OF PEOPLE THINK THE SAME THING I'M JUST THE ONE POSTING IT. NOT TRYING TO START NOTHING WITH YOU BUT COME ON BIG PAGE DAMN
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i dont have one but i love looking at them 




























and best of all its a CADILLAC


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I JUST GOT THE ISSUE WITH THIS CADDY, I DONT KNOW IF ANYONE HAS SEEN A CADILLAC WITH 10 PUMPS IN IT, BUT THEY HAVE ONE I WAS LIKE :wow: GONNA POST UP SOME PICTURES


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

JUST PLAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 07:48 PM~16941865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Been a long time since I was collecting those mags, is the lac your talking about purple with double motors (those old Gary May motor blocks) on each pump? Motors sticking out of the trunklid?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Plague me and you are cool but why is everybody mad at me cuz I ttt the real lecabs. I really don't get it .I'm a fan of lecabs I'm also a fan of the Chicago bears and if this was a bears topic I would do the same thing.and thank you for the compliment I worked hard to own what I have so to me I'm a proud owner of what I got .that's all. Hope you guys understand. :angel:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 19 2010, 11:52 PM~16943428
> *Plague me and you are cool but why is everybody mad at me cuz I ttt the real lecabs. I really don't get it .I'm a fan of lecabs I'm also a fan of the Chicago bears and if this was a bears topic I would do the same  thing.and thank you for the compliment I worked hard to own what I have so to me I'm a proud owner of what I got .that's all. Hope you guys understand.
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 19 2010, 11:51 PM~16943418
> *Been a long time since I was collecting those mags, is the lac your talking about purple with double motors (those old Gary May motor blocks) on each pump? Motors sticking out of the trunklid?
> *


ITS ORANGE I WILL POST THEM TOMORROW, I HAD TO RUB MY WIFE'S FEET :naughty: TEN SEPARATE PUMPS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 08:48 PM~16941865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP PLAGUE :wave: HOW HVE YOU BEEN BIG DOGG?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 19 2010, 01:57 PM~16938632
> *IM GLAD  YOU SEES  IT THAT WAY  NOW  CAN  I HAVE  YOUR LE  CAB  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I love you to Smiley(no ****)
almost done though waiting om a lil more parts to be polished


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 20 2010, 06:04 AM~16943948
> *
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


???????????


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 20 2010, 12:52 AM~16943428
> *Plague me and you are cool but why is everybody mad at me cuz I ttt the real lecabs. I really don't get it .I'm a fan of lecabs I'm also a fan of the Chicago bears and if this was a bears topic I would do the same  thing.and thank you for the compliment I worked hard to own what I have so to me I'm a proud owner of what I got .that's all. Hope you guys understand. :angel:
> *


TTT THE CHICAGO BEARS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Mar 20 2010, 05:42 AM~16944018
> *WHAT UP PLAGUE :wave: HOW HVE YOU BEEN BIG DOGG?
> *


CHASING A DOLLAR :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 20 2010, 08:58 PM~16948878
> *:0
> *


YEP CHASING A DOLLAR


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 20 2010, 10:07 PM~16948963
> *YEP CHASING A DOLLAR
> *


Your like those dudes in the clear glass booth with the dollar bills flying everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 03:18 AM~16950791
> *Your like those dudes in the clear glass booth with the dollar bills flying everywhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2010, 03:54 PM~16939064
> *I have a confession... I made my LeCab outta VW Golf convertible parts!  :happysad:
> *


Mine has caddy , chevy, Chrysler and Saab parts!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 19 2010, 11:52 PM~16943428
> *Plague me and you are cool but why is everybody mad at me cuz I ttt the real lecabs. I really don't get it .I'm a fan of lecabs I'm also a fan of the Chicago bears and if this was a bears topic I would do the same  thing.and thank you for the compliment I worked hard to own what I have so to me I'm a proud owner of what I got .that's all. Hope you guys understand. :angel:
> *



:0 oooh Snap Bears fan!!..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 21 2010, 09:24 PM~16956248
> *:0  oooh Snap Bears fan!!..
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*ttt 
for 
them 
bears*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:41 AM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:41 AM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa THE TOP LOOKS BANGIN


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLASSY NEW LOOK,TTT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD AZZ NEW LOOK BIG PAGE 
COLOR COMBO MAKES THAT CAR LOOK EVEN MORE CLASSY!!!  :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS FUCK (LOS LOCOS) HOLLYWOOD


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 22 2010, 02:41 AM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUV THAT CLEAN LOOK  IS THE INTERIOR GOIN THE SAME COLOR ?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck! That top goes hard, homie. On point Big Page. :wow:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: ................ :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUCKET.....................


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 22 2010, 09:11 PM~16967415
> *NICE BUCKET.....................
> *


That Toyota truck sure is a nice bucket


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 22 2010, 08:30 PM~16967762
> *That Toyota truck sure is a nice bucket
> *


YES IT IS NEED TO TELL MY HOMEBOY TO GET RID OF IT.........DAM HOMIE WHATS NEXT WITH YOUR DOUBLE OG TRIPLE OG LE CAB NICE  :thumbsup:


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

i wish i had a lecab


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by player85_@Mar 22 2010, 11:45 PM~16968049
> *i wish i had a lecab
> *


LA$WestSide$Ryder 79 is for sale


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 22 2010, 08:51 PM~16968154
> *LA$WestSide$Ryder 79 is for sale
> *


 :angry: :rant:  :nono:  NO IS NOT  
:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 22 2010, 12:18 PM~16962410
> *BADD AZZ NEW LOOK BIG PAGE
> COLOR COMBO MAKES THAT CAR LOOK EVEN MORE CLASSY!!!   :biggrin:    :wow:
> *


X2 class the onlyway


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 22 2010, 09:03 PM~16968355
> *:angry:  :rant:    :nono:    NO IS NOT
> :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 22 2010, 09:51 PM~16968154
> *LA$WestSide$Ryder 79 is for sale
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HOW MUCH SHEEN ? LMK


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 22 2010, 09:43 PM~16968014
> *YES IT IS NEED TO TELL MY HOMEBOY TO GET RID OF IT.........DAM HOMIE WHATS NEXT WITH YOUR DOUBLE OG TRIPLE OG LE CAB NICE   :thumbsup:
> *


*YOU KNOW A LIL SUMTHIN SUMTHIN   *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 23 2010, 02:23 AM~16970259
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 HOW MUCH SHEEN ? LMK
> *


Idk....I heard he wants a Plymouth Fury :dunno: :loco:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> Idk....I heard he wants a Plymouth Fury :dunno:  :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *BIG PAGE, spooky`s 84 fleetwood*, Dreammaker65


what up big spooky :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 23 2010, 07:31 AM~16971777
> *Idk....I heard he wants a Plymouth Fury :dunno:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: T T T


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 23 2010, 07:31 AM~16971777
> *Idk....I heard he wants a Plymouth Fury :dunno:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by player85+Mar 22 2010, 08:45 PM~16968049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 23 2010, 07:23 AM~16972098
> *http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/1648860215.html
> *


:wow: Conversion? Figured it was because of the price. :thumbsup: to whoever picked it up either way.:nicoderm:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 23 2010, 12:25 AM~16970288
> *YOU KNOW A LIL SUMTHIN SUMTHIN
> *


 :wow:  ur secret is safe with me :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:ninja: To The Top


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 24 2010, 08:42 AM~16984214
> *:wow:   ur secret is safe with me  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 24 2010, 08:42 AM~16984214
> *:wow:   ur secret is safe with me  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 24 2010, 10:24 PM~16992843
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  tooooooooo clean


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2010, 01:02 AM~17014743
> *:ugh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

WHATS GOING ON WITH THIS TOPIC WE NEED MORE DRAMA


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 28 2010, 11:17 PM~17030170
> *WHATS GOING ON WITH THIS TOPIC WE NEED MORE DRAMA
> *


I CAN COUNT ON MY HANDS AT LEAST 10 LECABS OR SO BEING BUILT, WE JUST NEED MORE PICTURES :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2010, 11:22 PM~17030216
> *I CAN COUNT ON MY HANDS AT LEAST 10 LECABS OR SO BEING BUILT, WE JUST NEED MORE PICTURES :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> *ANOTHER DOUBLE O.G TRIPLE O.G. WESTSIDE LE CAB*


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 29 2010, 01:22 AM~17030216
> *I CAN COUNT ON MY HANDS AT LEAST 10 LECABS OR SO BEING BUILT, WE JUST NEED MORE PICTURES :cheesy:
> *


heres a pic of one comin along slowly


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 30 2010, 12:55 PM~17044596
> *heres a pic of one comin along slowly
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 30 2010, 11:55 AM~17044596
> *heres a pic of one comin along slowly
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, YOU ARE GOING ALL THE WAY THERE AINT NO MEAT ON THERE :wow: NICE


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 25 2010, 06:14 PM~17001724
> * tooooooooo clean
> *


x2


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 30 2010, 01:47 PM~17044998
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


*MAN THIS GIVES ME INSPIRATION TO PEEL BACK MY CAR SOONER THAN I WAS 
THATS HOW ITS DONE RIGHT THERE BABY*


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2010, 11:22 PM~17030216
> *I CAN COUNT ON MY HANDS AT LEAST 10 LECABS OR SO BEING BUILT, WE JUST NEED MORE PICTURES :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 1 2010, 03:32 AM~17063281
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 i cant wait for tampa...... :h5: :h5:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 1 2010, 01:32 AM~17063281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: *more pics*


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 1 2010, 04:44 PM~17067891
> *:uh: more pics
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*To The Top  

*


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

very nice


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 1 2010, 08:13 PM~17071662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 1 2010, 09:13 PM~17071662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 1 2010, 09:13 PM~17071662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was suppost to be mine!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 1 2010, 09:56 PM~17072970
> *That was suppost to be mine!!!
> *


That the one from LowLyfe? It was sold? How much? More pics of this one please :x:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Why no emblems on the quarters?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

More pics/info on this one?





Is this the same one with different paint?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 2 2010, 12:17 PM~17077001
> *More pics/info on this one?
> 
> 
> ...


the bottom one has 80/90 rear bumper so im guessing its an 80s not 70s


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 1 2010, 09:13 PM~17071662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?? is that 2 hood ornaments? :wow:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 2 2010, 12:09 PM~17076925
> *Why no emblems on the quarters?
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS CADDY. uffin: :420:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :naughty:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TO

THE

TOP

FOR

THEM 

REAL

LE CABS*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 2 2010, 07:48 PM~17080976
> *TO
> 
> THE
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*TTT, for all the daddys with real LeCabs :biggrin: *


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Apr 4 2010, 08:47 PM~17096763
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG DADDY, I WILL BE IN VEGAS TUES, NICE PICTURE :wow:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 2 2010, 12:17 PM~17077001
> *More pics/info on this one?
> 
> 
> ...


  THE TOP PIC LOOKS LIKE JAPAN :dunno:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 2 2010, 12:50 PM~17077284
> *WTF?? is that 2 hood ornaments? :wow:
> *


I SAW THAT TO :dunno:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Apr 4 2010, 08:35 PM~17096651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Apr 4 2010, 08:47 PM~17096763
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uffin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*I SEE TWO IN THIS VIDEO. THE BLACK ONE AND THE GOLD/BROWN ONE IN THE BEGINNING*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Apr 4 2010, 08:47 PM~17096763
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 4 2010, 08:58 PM~17096183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Apr 4 2010, 09:47 PM~17096763
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> *I SEE TWO IN THIS VIDEO. THE BLACK ONE AND THE GOLD/BROWN ONE IN THE BEGINNING*


STILL ON THE STREETS WESTSIDE C.C CAR








[/quote]


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 2 2010, 12:09 PM~17076925
> *Why no emblems on the quarters?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

>


[/quote]
*ANOTHER WESTSIDE DOUBLE O.G. TRIPLE O.G. LE CAB*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

gotta put my rear seat belts back in..... for tha carseat :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2010, 08:50 PM~17107167
> *gotta put my rear seat belts back in..... for tha carseat :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU GOTTA TAKE THE BABIES, ALL MY KIDS DONT FIT LOWRIDER :cheesy: , NEED A WAGON


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Apr 5 2010, 11:40 AM~17100989
> *STILL ON THE STREETS WESTSIDE C.C CAR
> 
> 
> ...


SO THATS THE GOLD/BROWN ONE IN THE VIDEO  SO WHO GOT THE BLACK ONE ?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 4 2010, 09:12 PM~17097609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


takes me bacc


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 6 2010, 01:48 PM~17113819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 5 2010, 11:44 PM~17107888
> *WELL YOU GOTTA TAKE THE BABIES, ALL MY KIDS DONT FIT LOWRIDER :cheesy: , NEED A WAGON
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2010, 07:17 PM~17116831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I WANT ONE OF THOSE RARE SIGHT, WHATEVER HAPPEN TO THAT WHITE ONE DOWN THAT WAY


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2010, 06:17 PM~17116831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did Cadillac actually make those through 90-92? :wow:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

any out there for sale


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 6 2010, 03:48 PM~17113819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

right click SAVE!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 30 2010, 03:54 PM~17046663
> *DAMN, YOU ARE GOING ALL THE WAY THERE AINT NO MEAT ON THERE :wow: NICE
> *


hey bro werent you sellin the lac in your avi?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 7 2010, 10:09 PM~17130358
> *hey bro werent you sellin the lac in your avi?
> *


I WAS BUT, IT DIDNT WORK OUT I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON IT, SHOULD BE BACK ON THE STREETS IN A COUPLE MONTHS FOR THE DENVER SHOW, NEW PAINT, HYDRAULICS AND WILL BE FORSALE, TO START ON THE NEXT ONE


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 26 2010, 11:16 PM~16739330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my Fleetwood 83..we just cut the top off to give it the look,.,.,.now i know y Lecab owners love them cars.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*WHO HAS THE WHITE ONE WITH THE TAN TOP IN THIS VIDEO ?*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 7 2010, 10:01 PM~17130246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 10 2010, 06:05 PM~17154162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 10 2010, 05:05 PM~17154162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car was put together by da homie rigo all back yard


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 10 2010, 06:22 PM~17154253
> *that car was put together by da homie rigo all back yard
> *


*that muthurfuccer is super duper clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 10 2010, 05:19 PM~17154237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u add paterns to da caddie page


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 10 2010, 05:24 PM~17154258
> *that muthurfuccer is super duper clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


he also work on yours when it was getting put together


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 10 2010, 06:28 PM~17154274
> *he also work on yours when it was getting put together
> *


*yeah i know he told me... he's gonna do some more work on it... :cheesy: :cheesy:  *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 10 2010, 06:27 PM~17154266
> *did u add paterns to da caddie page
> *


*:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: THE AFTERMATH.2.....STILL....*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 10 2010, 05:19 PM~17154237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 COME ON I KNOW U TOOK MORE BETTER PICTURES THAN THAT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 06:54 PM~17154387
> *:0  COME ON I KNOW U TOOK MORE BETTER PICTURES THAN THAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 10 2010, 05:05 PM~17154162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE, BLACK


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2010, 03:47 PM~17160726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! WHAT YEAR WAS THIS...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 10 2010, 05:19 PM~17154237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danny d??


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 12 2010, 11:45 AM~17168486
> *danny d??
> *


 :0  :wow:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 10 2010, 05:05 PM~17154162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 10 2010, 05:19 PM~17154237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2010, 02:47 PM~17160726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 12 2010, 06:11 PM~17173222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> VERY NICE, LIKE THE UPDATES, I ALWAYS LIKED THEM PLATES :wow:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 12 2010, 06:11 PM~17173222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 12 2010, 08:11 PM~17173222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 12 2010, 07:11 PM~17173222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm this shit is smoke'n


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 12 2010, 08:11 PM~17173222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 13 2010, 12:24 PM~17179552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR IS HARD :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 12 2010, 07:11 PM~17173222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhh, its alright if you like those convertible cadillacs :uh: 





















I now officially hate you Lac  


Ok, Im over it again. I am just not a skilled hater. :no:

Finally we have pictures of this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

like the updates as well nice green lecab


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 13 2010, 03:26 PM~17181363
> *Ehhh, its alright if you like those convertible cadillacs  :uh:
> I now officially hate you Lac
> Ok, Im over it again. I am just not a skilled hater. :no:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks guys glad you like!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN I CANT WAIT TO HIT THEM STREETS :banghead:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Apr 13 2010, 11:00 PM~17186743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HARD, COLORS NOWADAYS ARE SLIM PICKINGS, REALLY LIKE THIS SILVER


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2010, 11:08 PM~17186795
> *HARD, COLORS NOWADAYS ARE SLIM PICKINGS, REALLY LIKE THIS SILVER
> *


THANKS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Apr 13 2010, 11:00 PM~17186743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 look gangsta homie!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 14 2010, 12:53 AM~17186682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2010, 12:26 PM~17179572
> *CAR IS HARD :wow:
> *


THANK'S PLAQUE :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TTT



HESS & EISENHARDT*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by DKM ATX@Apr 13 2010, 01:24 PM~17179552











Click to expand...


BAD ASS !!! THE HOMIES FROM MAJESTICS STAY IN SOME SICK WHIPS.....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

This is my inspiration right here, put a lot of thought into doing the 90's update to mine but really like the way this one looks. Clean, simple, elegant :thumbsup: Plus you still always have the option of doing the update after enjoying an og 78-79  :cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 15 2010, 08:22 AM~17200302
> *
> BAD ASS !!!      THE HOMIES FROM MAJESTICS STAY IN SOME SICK WHIPS.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S BIG PAGE :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 15 2010, 08:53 PM~17207559
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 15 2010, 11:19 AM~17201820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE FILLERS FROM MY BLACK CADDY 120 SHIPPED
























90S REAR BUMPER MOULDINGS 75 DOLLARS SHIPPED A PIECE
















FRONT 90S FILLERS 65 DOLLARS SHIPPED A SET


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 15 2010, 11:22 PM~17208776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I GOT MY STUFF THANKS PLAGUE*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 15 2010, 10:45 PM~17209050
> *I GOT MY STUFF THANKS PLAGUE
> *


COOL DAMN, THAT WAS QUICK


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Apr 15 2010, 09:52 PM~17207544
> *THANK'S BIG PAGE  :wave:
> *



*JUST GIVING CR£DIT WH£R£ CR£DIT IS DOO THATS ALL* :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## mipala (Oct 19, 2008)

Caddy,looking FIRME cause my PARTNER IN CRIME DiD it...Y-QUE...ya'll will see what I mean!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 15 2010, 10:49 PM~17209105
> *JUST GIVING CR£DIT WH£R£ CR£DIT IS DOO THATS ALL  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



whats up big homey love ur rag
:wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17213879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 16 2010, 03:22 PM~17214067
> *whats up big homey love ur rag
> :wave:
> *


*thanks homie* :thumbsup:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17213879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17213879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP FOR FAME & MY HOMIE JORGE ALMOST READY WITH NEW UPDATES COMING HARDER AT THE SHOWS TO SEE WHO IS THE TOP CADDY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cfb8595 (Nov 9, 2009)

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/1693797947.html


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 15 2010, 08:21 AM~17200289
> *TTT
> HESS & EISENHARDT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: *KEEP IT REAL* :naughty:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Apr 17 2010, 10:16 PM~17225092
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: KEEP IT REAL  :naughty:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17213879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one and pages are the 2 of the nicest


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 18 2010, 12:38 PM~17228026
> *this one and pages are the 2 of the nicest
> *


Thank you homie thanks for the compliment. ...as for fame that's a very nice car can't wait to see it back on the streets ... uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Apr 17 2010, 11:16 PM~17225092
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: KEEP IT REAL  :naughty:
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17213879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cfb8595_@Apr 17 2010, 09:27 PM~17224787
> *http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/1693797947.html
> 
> *


15,000 sorry i want one but not a 90 conversion of an 80 thats a 78 and just has the 90 dash :uh:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 19 2010, 11:26 AM~17237656
> *15,000 sorry i want one but not a 90 conversion of an 80 thats a 78 and just has the 90 dash :uh:
> *


Looks like the frame and motor are done too!  They probably couldnt figure out how to put the 78 fenders back on it after they swapped the frame.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 19 2010, 09:24 AM~17236633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks good! Just striping and leafing? Or are there patterns too?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 19 2010, 05:28 PM~17239779
> * Looks good! Just striping and leafing? Or are there patterns too?
> *


thank you homie its just a little bit of ghost patterns and a little bit of leafing nothing to crazy just a little something. 
.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 19 2010, 03:27 PM~17239768
> *Looks like the frame and motor are done too!   They probably couldnt figure out how to put the 78 fenders back on it after they swapped the frame.
> *


Is 15k really what somebody would pay for that? Maybe I dont know enough about the value of these rides  I could see someone paying 15k for one done, but not in that condition.  :dunno:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 19 2010, 10:24 AM~17236633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 To The Top *I LUV THAT CLEAN STYLE *


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 19 2010, 10:24 AM~17236633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn....this lac keeps gettin better and better :thumbsup: keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 19 2010, 10:24 AM~17236633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17213879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 19 2010, 05:05 PM~17240748
> *thank you homie its just  a little bit of ghost patterns and a little bit of leafing nothing to crazy just a little something.
> .
> *


 :thumbsup: Cant beat anything Danny D does bro!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 19 2010, 05:11 PM~17240843
> *Is 15k really what somebody would pay for that? Maybe I dont know enough about the value of these rides  I could see someone paying 15k for one done, but not in that condition.  :dunno:
> *


 :no: I dont think someone would pay that for a 78. But I think he might have a chance if it was an 80s in that condition.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 19 2010, 08:16 PM~17241685
> *:no: I dont think someone would pay that for a 78. But I think he might have a chance if it was an 80s in that condition.
> *


OIf it was an 80s it would be on the way to my house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 19 2010, 08:11 PM~17241636
> *:thumbsup: Cant beat anything Danny D does bro!
> *


Yeah that dude is pretty awesome...... Thank you everybody for your compliments they mean alot to me thanks once again


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 19 2010, 07:59 PM~17241982
> *Yeah that dude is pretty awesome...... Thank you everybody  for your compliments they mean alot to me thanks once again
> *


U have a full side pic?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 19 2010, 10:24 AM~17236633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0, THATS A NICE NEW LOOK, THATS THE BEST PICTURE YOU TOOK :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> :0, THATS A NICE NEW LOOK, THATS THE BEST PICTURE YOU TOOK :biggrin:











[/quote]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup: NICE, AND THANKS FOR POSTING


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, one87LS, CORE
BIG UPS ON YOUR FEATURE IN LOWRIDER CORE WELL DESERVED JUST WISH THEY WOULD HAVE SHOWED MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 19 2010, 09:02 PM~17242875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

>


[/quote]


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 19 2010, 09:02 PM~17242875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

>


[/quote]
SHE IS DOING THE DAMN THANG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17232379
> *Thank you homie thanks for the compliment. ...as for fame that's a very nice car can't wait to see it back on the streets ... uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR CAR LOOKS GOOD DANNY D GOT DOWN REAL NICE!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 20 2010, 12:15 AM~17244539
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

>


[/quote]
:h5: NICE


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

SHE IS DOING THE DAMN THANG HOMIE :biggrin:
[/quote]
:worship: DAMMM!!!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:thumbsup: NICE, AND THANKS FOR POSTING 
[/quote]
Yo big page I really like what you are doing with the le cab homie Shit always looked nice but that Shit is hard as hell right now, trying to kill the comp?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 19 2010, 10:39 PM~17244205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant get enuf of this car.....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

real nice............ :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2010, 10:50 PM~17107167
> *gotta put my rear seat belts back in..... for tha carseat :biggrin:
> *


lil B


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 19 2010, 10:24 AM~17236633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm big homie that right there is the shit!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 21 2010, 10:00 PM~17266632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW I CAN SEE ALL THE PAINT WORK  I LUV THE LIGHT TAPE FADES. LOOKIN REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 21 2010, 10:00 PM~17266632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WORD ON THE STREET IS YOU HAVE ANOTHER ONE PAGE :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2010, 11:28 PM~17266914
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS YOU HAVE ANOTHER ONE PAGE :0
> *


 :naughty: :nicoderm: hno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 21 2010, 10:46 PM~17267109
> *:naughty:  :nicoderm:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY+Apr 21 2010, 10:00 PM~17266632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2010, 10:28 PM~17266914
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS YOU HAVE ANOTHER ONE PAGE :0
> *


well he did seem to need another car to fill the days of the week according to his signature line up.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 22 2010, 06:16 AM~17268329
> *well he did seem to need another car to fill the days of the week according to his signature line up.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2010, 10:28 PM~17266914
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS YOU HAVE ANOTHER ONE PAGE :0
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:

*THANKS FOR THE NICE PICS C-LOS*


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

:h5: NICE 
[/quote]



TTMFT :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 22 2010, 08:23 AM~17269393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 22 2010, 08:23 AM~17269393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIG DOG , REAL NICE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 22 2010, 08:12 PM~17275246
> *NICE BIG DOG , REAL NICE !!! :biggrin:
> *


*THANK YOU HOMIE ,CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE DONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 22 2010, 08:23 AM~17269393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*thanks every one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone want these best offer


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Apr 23 2010, 07:00 AM~17278916
> *
> 
> anyone want these best offer
> *


WHY YOU DONT WANT THEM CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 22 2010, 09:23 AM~17269393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 22 2010, 08:23 AM~17269393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Apr 23 2010, 08:00 AM~17278916
> *
> 
> anyone want these best offer
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 23 2010, 07:45 AM~17279234
> *WHY YOU DONT WANT THEM CAME OUT CLEAN
> *


I do want them but I need some $$$


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 25 2010, 11:05 AM~17295461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This muthafucker is BadAss!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 25 2010, 11:05 AM~17295461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to sound kinda fucked up but i didnt like this car when it first came out. something was off about it, but now this is one bad ass machine. props to the owner


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Apr 25 2010, 11:05 AM~17295461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 25 2010, 11:05 AM~17295461
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD GEE!!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 19 2010, 11:19 PM~17244019
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, one87LS, CORE
> BIG UPS ON YOUR FEATURE IN LOWRIDER CORE WELL DESERVED JUST WISH THEY WOULD HAVE SHOWED MORE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks plaque


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 25 2010, 10:34 PM~17301833
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMM ADDING SOME NICE TOUCHES TO THE LECAB!! GOODSHYT... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 26 2010, 01:58 AM~17302831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 22 2010, 08:23 AM~17269393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VERY NICE BIG DOG !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Apr 25 2010, 04:10 PM~17296877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD GEE!!!
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Apr 25 2010, 11:36 PM~17301865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS I REALLY APPRECIATE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

*i *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

*T T T FOR THE BEST ORIGINAL LE CAB OUT THERE HANDS DOWN*....


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: Fucker


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 26 2010, 08:34 PM~17311110
> *im the biggest baller ever :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Apr 26 2010, 01:20 PM~17305299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: That's why you think you own a real OG Lecab


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 26 2010, 08:55 PM~17311478
> *:machine :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: gun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: That's why you think you own a real OG Lecab
> *


Double o.g. triple o.g. and you know this man


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 704 Sheen, BIG PAGE


:ninja: :ninja: You better :run: :run: :run: :run: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 26 2010, 08:59 PM~17311529
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 704 Sheen, BIG PAGE
> :ninja:  :ninja:  You better :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 26 2010, 12:58 AM~17302831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 26 2010, 12:58 AM~17302831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DOING A LITTLE HERE AND THERE, ONCE I GET THIS OTHER GUYS CAR DONE GONNA SHIFT IN HIGH GEAR TO MAKE THE DENVER SHOW


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 26 2010, 11:55 PM~17314024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! who did the conversion? tj?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 27 2010, 05:06 AM~17315559
> *looks good! who did the conversion? tj?
> *


 YES,THANKS AS SOON AS I AM DONE IT WILL BE FORSALE, NEW PAINT AND TOP AND SETUP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 25 2010, 10:34 PM~17301833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that LeCab this past Sunday @ the park. Looks better in person. One Luv to ya Big Page and the Westside Crew. Hada good time meeting ya'll. I'll come down from Sacramento more often. Peace....


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST 
OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> *HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST
> OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 11:52 AM~17319204
> *HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST
> OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!
> 
> ...


  Looks good!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 26 2010, 09:55 PM~17314024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Are those caprice door panels?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 01:52 PM~17319204
> *HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST
> OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> > *HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST
> > OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!*
> 
> 
> :0 JACK AINT PLAYING 818


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 27 2010, 09:31 PM~17324485
> *dont  know dogg  but we already  knew  your  shit was bad :biggrin: theres gonna  be 2  green  bad ass le cabs
> *


*THATS FOR DAM SURE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

O.G. 1982 HESS & EISENHARDT LE CABRIOLET'S*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17324526
> *THATS FOR DAM SURE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> O.G. 1982 HESS & EISENHARDT LE CABRIOLET'S
> *


----------



## €¥£ Hustlin•101 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a lecab 1985


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 27 2010, 06:53 PM~17322907
> *  Are those caprice door panels?
> *


BONNEVILLE,LOOKS SIMILAR THOW


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

I LOVE THIS TOPIC  :drama:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 22 2010, 07:23 AM~17269393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, diggin the new patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 12:52 PM~17319204
> *HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST
> OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!
> 
> ...


 This oughta be good


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

whats up smiley just wanted too invite u too r show this weekend... big page with his cadi wii b in the house... wanted too give u a personal 1 too come &support hollar........ it will b in the city of PUENTE... 626 723 5806 call me for more info doggy... hollar... we would love to have u their.......may 2nd...LA PUENTE BABY...... :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Apr 28 2010, 03:46 AM~17327478
> *whats up smiley just wanted too invite u too r show this weekend... big page with his cadi wii b in the house... wanted too give u a personal 1 too come &support hollar........ it will b in the city of PUENTE... 626  723 5806 call me for more info doggy... hollar... we would love to have u their.......may 2nd...LA PUENTE BABY...... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 12:52 PM~17319204
> *HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST
> OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!
> 
> ...


 :wow: this car is going to be bad ass, thats how the big M does it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

_*


Code:


 MAN  I JUST CANT SEEM TO FIND ONE OF THESE FANCY RIDES GUESS IM GOING TO HAVE TO SELL ONE OF MY KIDS TO GET A REAL ONE.  

*_


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :naughty:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 26 2010, 01:58 AM~17302831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  No trailer queen there :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 12:52 PM~17319204
> *HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST
> OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 28 2010, 10:09 PM~17336611
> *  No trailer queen there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 25 2010, 11:05 AM~17295461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 28 2010, 10:28 PM~17336869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what Im saying


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 28 2010, 09:28 PM~17336869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Apr 27 2010, 07:39 PM~17323653
> *:0 JACK AINT PLAYING 818
> *


TTMFT for the Homie Jack reppin the 818


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Apr 29 2010, 12:09 PM~17341282
> *TTMFT for the Homie Jack reppin LA MAJESTICS
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 25 2010, 10:34 PM~17301833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE BIG PAGE CAR CAME OUT CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2010, 12:51 PM~17341632
> *ORALE BIG PAGE CAR CAME OUT CLEAN  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 25 2010, 10:34 PM~17301833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ah man how much better can it get haha...real nice ride homie


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 11:52 AM~17319204
> *HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST
> OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  Nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Apr 30 2010, 01:21 PM~17352222
> *:biggrin:    Nice
> *


*ARE YOU THE SAME FOR SALE THAT USED TO BE FROM ROYAL IMAGE?*


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ALL THESE CARS STILL SUCK. STR8 CHOP TOPS, EVERY ONE OF THEM !





























































LOL


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 26 2010, 10:55 PM~17314024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@May 1 2010, 12:22 PM~17359960
> *ALL THESE CARS STILL SUCK. STR8 CHOP TOPS, EVERY ONE OF THEM !
> LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

AYE WHO CAN MAKE ME A LECAB CONVERSION AROUND CAILFORNIA PM ME IF YOU KNOW THANKS


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 3 2010, 10:32 AM~17373342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 29 2010, 11:40 AM~17341557
> *
> *


Wasup Pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 3 2010, 07:44 PM~17379662
> *:naughty:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@May 3 2010, 09:35 PM~17381886
> *:wave:
> *


What up Brother?


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

This topic is getting stale...  


Nothing exciting but its something, MY LeCab :biggrin: Sitting, waiting for its time once _54YQue_ is back on the road.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=0&nid=443...view&ad=2444770
NOT TO FAR FROM ME AND IS CLEAN BUT WORTH THE DOLLARS, THERE IT IS FOR SOMEONE, IF YOU NOT SERIOUS ABOUT BUYING DONT FUCK IT UP FOR SOMEONE WHO IS, BY PESTERING THESE PEOPLE WITH BULLSHIT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 4 2010, 09:54 PM~17394235
> *http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=0&nid=443...view&ad=2444770
> NOT TO FAR FROM ME AND IS CLEAN BUT WORTH THE DOLLARS, THERE IT IS FOR SOMEONE, IF YOU NOT SERIOUS ABOUT BUYING DONT FUCK IT UP FOR SOMEONE WHO IS, BY PESTERING THESE  PEOPLE WITH BULLSHIT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*JUST PUT SOME H.I.D. LIGHTS ON THEY ARE BRIGHT AS FUCK*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2010, 12:35 AM~17395607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LA$WestSide$Ryder, BIG PAGE

:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@May 5 2010, 01:05 AM~17395827
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LA$WestSide$Ryder, BIG PAGE
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 5 2010, 12:08 AM~17395846
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



saw you rolling down firestone this morning car looked nice, might wanna get some sleeves for them back cylinders though that shit was loud coil over sucks i hated when my cadi would bounce sounded like a construction zone in the trunk!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+May 4 2010, 10:35 PM~17395607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: those are bright!


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 5 2010, 12:03 AM~17395810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good look, especially on those 92 headlights! Just my two cents, i love the ride and the new look but i think it looked cleaner without the patterns.. Still a badass whip though!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 5 2010, 12:03 AM~17395810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 look good! need them led tail lights next


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

like dis................. :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 5 2010, 03:25 PM~17402139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> *JUST PUT SOME H.I.D. LIGHTS ON THEY ARE BRIGHT AS FUCK*
> 
> thats bad ASS look at the pearls pop :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 5 2010, 12:03 AM~17395810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS REAL NICE PAGE !!
I DONT THINK THERES A LECAB OUT THERE FUCKIN WITH THIS ONE !! *


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2010, 11:32 PM~17395579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: NICE.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2010, 11:35 PM~17395607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baz azz ride...

:thumbsup: 

--Turri.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2010, 01:26 PM~17399895
> *saw you rolling down firestone this morning car looked nice, might wanna  get some sleeves for them back cylinders though that shit was loud coil over sucks i hated when my cadi would bounce sounded like a construction zone in the trunk!
> *



*thanks homie....... I hate that fuccin noise it just started doing that bullshit noise im going to get that resolved asap :biggrin:  :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> That's a good look, especially on those 92 headlights! Just my two cents, i love the ride and the new look but i think it looked cleaner without the patterns.. Still a badass whip though!





> look good! need them led tail lights next





> > *JUST PUT SOME H.I.D. LIGHTS ON THEY ARE BRIGHT AS FUCK*
> >
> > thats bad ASS look at the pearls pop :0
> 
> ...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 5 2010, 12:03 AM~17395810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: Thats fuckin sick! :thumbsup:

How much do those headlights go for?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 6 2010, 01:22 AM~17406617
> *:0 :cheesy: Thats fuckin sick! :thumbsup:
> 
> How much do those headlights go for?
> *


 *I paid 150 bucks....and i installed them it is very easy...  *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 6 2010, 12:26 AM~17406628
> *I paid 150 bucks....and i installed them it is very easy...
> *


:0 Where can I find some for an 80s Caddy non-euro lights?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 6 2010, 01:29 AM~17406645
> *:0 Where can I find some for an 80s Caddy non-euro lights?
> *


LET ME INVESTIGATE THAT FOR YOU TOMORROW....


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 6 2010, 12:32 AM~17406655
> *LET ME INVESTIGATE THAT FOR YOU TOMORROW....
> *


Thank you, homie. Really appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 6 2010, 12:27 AM~17406632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 6 2010, 02:27 AM~17406632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome pic

right click, save


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 29 2010, 03:47 PM~17343781
> *Thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


are you guys going to the RADIER NATION CAR SHOW SAT @ FUDDRUKERS LAKEWOOD I GAVE YOU THE FLYER @ DANNYS SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 6 2010, 08:08 PM~17413387
> *are you guys going to the RADIER NATION CAR SHOW SAT @ FUDDRUKERS LAKEWOOD I GAVE YOU THE FLYER @ DANNYS SHOP  :biggrin:
> *


*i dont think so homie gonna do the family thing this weekend  *


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 5 2010, 02:03 AM~17395810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good big page


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

for sale in houston texas $$ 250.00


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 8 2010, 09:19 PM~17431319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC.... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 8 2010, 09:19 PM~17431319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 








:0 :0 :0


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 6 2010, 12:27 AM~17406632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 26 2010, 12:58 AM~17302831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daauumm


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 27 2010, 12:52 PM~17319204
> *HERE'S A FEW PIC'S SMILEY ASKED ME TO POST
> OF ANOTHER L.A. CHAPTER CAR COMING OUT SOON !!!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+May 9 2010, 07:37 PM~17437783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2010, 07:39 PM~17437803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2010, 09:54 AM~17434086
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice Stance!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2010, 07:37 PM~17437783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: CAR LOOKED 4759107X BETTER B4 ALL THIS SHIT WAS DONE TO IT....JUST MY OPINION..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 11:16 AM~17453721
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf: CAR LOOKED 4759107X BETTER B4 ALL THIS SHIT WAS DONE TO IT....JUST MY OPINION..
> *


*I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE HATE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
JUST MY OPINION

PLEASE LET US SEE YOUR RIDE ...IM SURE YOUR RIDE CANT FADE MINE*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17454013
> *I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE HATE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> JUST MY OPINION
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID ..... JUS MY OPINION...NO NEED FOR THE HATTIN SHIT....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17454013
> *I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE HATE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> JUST MY OPINION
> 
> ...


DON'T LET THEM BOTHER YOU BIG DOG !!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 11 2010, 11:58 AM~17454092
> *DON'T LET THEM BOTHER YOU BIG DOG !!!
> *




*WHAT UP BIG HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN AT *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2010, 11:04 AM~17454171
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN AT
> *


BEEN HERE CHILLIN BIG DOG . HOW YOU & YOUR FAMILY DOING ?
GOOD I HOPE . CAR LOOKS SWEET PAGE KEEP UP THEM MODS & 
NO 1 WILL BE ABLE TO CATCH UP . :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 11 2010, 12:06 PM~17454190
> *BEEN HERE CHILLIN BIG DOG . HOW YOU & YOUR FAMILY DOING ?
> GOOD I HOPE . CAR LOOKS SWEET PAGE KEEP UP THEM MODS &
> NO 1 WILL BE ABLE TO CATCH UP . :biggrin:
> *



*EVERYBODY'S GOOD THANKS FOR ASKING HOPE EVERYTHING IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER AND THANK YOU HOMIE HOW IS YOUR CAR COMING ALONG CANT WAIT TO GO HIT 
SOME CORNERS IN THE CADDY'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2010, 11:10 AM~17454250
> *EVERYBODY'S GOOD THANKS FOR ASKING HOPE EVERYTHING IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER AND THANK YOU HOMIE HOW IS YOUR CAR COMING ALONG CANT WAIT TO GO HIT
> SOME CORNERS IN THE CADDY'S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR ASKING ALSO , MY DAUGHTER IS GREAT . CADI IS ON 
HOLD LETTING THE PAINT CURE . IT WILL BE BACK IN THE BOOTH 
TO SPRAY THE TOP , DASH , & PACKAGE TRAY WITH FLAKE IN A WEEK 
I THINK . THEN CURE FOR 2 WEEKS & BACK TO THE BOOTH FOR 
PATTERNS ON THE TOP , DASH , & PACKAGE TRAY . :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 11 2010, 12:19 PM~17454323
> *THANKS FOR ASKING ALSO , MY DAUGHTER IS GREAT . CADI IS ON
> HOLD LETTING THE PAINT CURE . IT WILL BE BACK IN THE BOOTH
> TO SPRAY THE TOP , DASH , & PACKAGE TRAY WITH FLAKE IN A WEEK
> ...



*THATS RIGHT HOMIE.CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2010, 11:22 AM~17454356
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE.CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ME TOO !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 11 2010, 12:24 PM~17454383
> *ME TOO !!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2010, 11:25 AM~17454390
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17454013
> *I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE HATE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> JUST MY OPINION
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 10 2010, 12:03 PM~17443767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

t t t :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*THANKS PLAGUE FOR POSTING THIS ONE UP MY HOMEBOY JUST PICKED IT UP ON MONDAY    *


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 13 2010, 12:45 AM~17474466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
another lecab for westside?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2010, 11:49 AM~17454013
> *I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE HATE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> JUST MY OPINION
> 
> ...


That's one man's opinion, because i got about 20 screen savers of this lac :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 13 2010, 12:45 AM~17474466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELL GOOD DEAL, BIG DADDY


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Inc. (Jan 27, 2010)

COMING BACK SOON


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Inc._@May 14 2010, 02:25 PM~17491170
> *COMING BACK SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: why what happed to it ?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> COMING BACK SOON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2010, 08:37 PM~17437783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@May 14 2010, 02:58 PM~17491526
> *:uh: why what happed to it ?
> *


WOOD UP AMIGO TU ''SSSSAVESSSSSSS''


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Inc._@May 14 2010, 02:25 PM~17491170
> *COMING BACK SOON
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*GLAD TO HEAR ITS COMING BACK*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i hear someone got a triple white 80 lets see the pics JOE :0


----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2010, 03:00 AM~17496168
> *i hear someone got a triple white 80 lets see the pics JOE  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2010, 02:00 AM~17496168
> *i hear someone got a triple white 80 lets see the pics JOE  :0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 10:03 AM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWWWW SHIT :biggrin: 

on to the next one


----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 11:03 AM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



is it for sale?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by TheKidnNC@May 15 2010, 10:58 AM~17498188
is it for sale?


Click to expand...


X2*


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 08:03 AM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dizzzam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 10:03 AM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I can dig it! :cheesy:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 09:03 AM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good find :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 15 2010, 10:27 AM~17498306
> *
> X2
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 08:03 AM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 15 2010, 11:05 PM~17502252
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 15 2010, 10:17 PM~17502378
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 10:03 AM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 08:03 AM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*THE WESTSIDE C.C. LE CAB FEST...

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2a0916b4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


ALL THREE TOOK HOME TROPHY'S TODAY THE WESTSIDE C.C. WAY... *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 09:19 PM~17510445
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. LE CAB FEST...
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2a0916b4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Triple OG's


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 08:19 PM~17510445
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. LE CAB FEST...
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2a0916b4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


congrats on ur wins :thumbsup: SUCK ASS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 16 2010, 10:58 PM~17510950
> *congrats on ur wins  :thumbsup: SUCK ASS!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :loco: :drama: :x:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 09:19 PM~17510445
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. LE CAB FEST...
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2a0916b4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 09:03 AM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 11:57 PM~17512105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD PICTURE THERE,


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 10:19 PM~17510445
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. LE CAB FEST...
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2a0916b4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


NOT FARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: Man these rides are clean,big ups to Westside


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 16 2010, 10:58 PM~17510950
> *congrats on ur wins  :thumbsup: SUCK ASS!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2010, 07:37 PM~17437783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 08:22 AM~17513722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

clean ass cars. seen them yesterday rollin down slauson :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 08:35 AM~17513889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE IS THAT BLACK 90D HARDTOP IN YOUR CLUB THAT ONE IS NICE TOO DIDNT SEE IT IN ANY OF THE PICTURES


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 17 2010, 08:38 AM~17513930
> *WERE IS THAT BLACK 90D HARDTOP IN YOUR CLUB THAT ONE IS NICE TOO DIDNT SEE IT IN ANY OF THE PICTURES
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 09:04 AM~17514239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A SICK LINE UP THERE :wow:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2010, 10:37 PM~17437783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17493175
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GLAD TO HEAR ITS COMING BACK
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Inc._@May 14 2010, 02:25 PM~17491170
> *COMING BACK SOON
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BONITA!


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Inc._@May 14 2010, 02:25 PM~17491170
> *COMING BACK SOON
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BONITA!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 17 2010, 11:11 AM~17514310
> *THATS A SICK LINE UP THERE :wow:
> *


x1000000


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 11:56 PM~17512097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 11:56 PM~17512097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that you today at Dannys shop.....I pulled up the the white truck.....was that another new ride about to hit the calles....


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2010, 07:37 PM~17437783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 11:36 PM~17511959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 17 2010, 10:31 PM~17522539
> *Was that you today at Dannys shop.....I pulled up the the white truck.....was that another new ride about to hit the calles....
> *



*For sure homie, was that the hood to your ranfla? ya saves homie    *


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 10:56 PM~17512097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP FOOL??? WERE YOU AT??? HOWS YOU'RE JAW????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 18 2010, 01:15 AM~17524166
> *WHATS UP FOOL??? WERE YOU AT??? HOWS YOU'RE JAW????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

I love em' topless!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 18 2010, 01:15 AM~17524166
> *WHATS UP FOOL??? WERE YOU AT??? HOWS YOU'RE JAW????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+May 16 2010, 11:36 PM~17511959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 17 2010, 11:00 PM~17523663
> *For sure homie,  was that the hood to your ranfla? ya saves homie
> *



Yeah I dropped off the trunk lid to do some little things....Looking good homie...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 11:04 AM~17514239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very tight black coupe , and the lecabs are killn em


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 18 2010, 03:49 PM~17530234
> *very tight black coupe , and the lecabs are killn em
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 18 2010, 07:06 AM~17525987
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP DOGG?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 20 2010, 12:33 AM~17548230
> *WHATS UP DOGG??  :biggrin:
> *



*WHAT A SUCK ASS :biggrin: *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 20 2010, 12:51 AM~17548320
> *
> *



WHAT UP OG


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 19 2010, 10:42 PM~17548278
> *WHAT A SUCK ASS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YA OK!!!!!!!! SMILEY NOWS WHO'S THE SUCK ASSSS!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 20 2010, 01:01 AM~17548371
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YA OK!!!!!!!! SMILEY NOWS WHO'S THE SUCK ASSSS!!!!!
> *


*GET OFF SMILEYS NUTS ALLREADY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 19 2010, 11:09 PM~17548401
> *GET OFF SMILEYS NUTS ALLREADY!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I AINT YOU :biggrin: SUCKASS


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 19 2010, 11:52 PM~17548323
> *WHAT UP OG
> *


What up BIG PAGE? Looking good out in them streets!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 20 2010, 01:14 AM~17548426
> *What up BIG PAGE? Looking good out in them streets!
> *


THANKS HOMIE SAME TO YOU.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 20 2010, 01:12 AM~17548419
> *   YA OK!!!!!!!! SMILEY NOWS WHO'S THE SUCK ASSSS!!!!!*


*LOOKS LIKE YOU CHEERLEAD FOR SMILEY!!! :biggrin: 
*


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 11:36 PM~17511959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 11:57 PM~17512105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

wessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss si eed! puutin it down for the lecabs good look !


----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 09:19 PM~17510445
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. LE CAB FEST...
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2a0916b4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 20 2010, 05:37 PM~17554687
> *wessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss si eed! puutin it down for the lecabs good look !
> *


Got to love them og Hess & eisenhardtS


----------



## $een (Feb 27, 2007)

probably my favorite topic here

i hope to own one of these someday


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 20 2010, 07:40 PM~17556258
> *Got to love them og Hess & eisenhardtS
> *


WHAT UP BIG PAGE ! COULDN'T GET ENOUGH OF THAT LeCAB,THATS ONE BAD ASS RIDE.  DON'T KNOW OF ANY OTHER OG LeCAB 80'S AROUND HERE.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

*T T T FOR THEM OG LE CABRIOLETS*


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 09:19 PM~17510445
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. LE CAB FEST...
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2a0916b4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


NICE PICK :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@May 20 2010, 09:47 PM~17557184
> *WHAT UP BIG PAGE ! COULDN'T GET ENOUGH OF THAT LeCAB,THATS ONE BAD ASS RIDE.  DON'T KNOW OF ANY OTHER OG LeCAB 80'S AROUND HERE.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!
> *


*What up big homie how are you ,and thanks for the compliment
your fleetwood is bad ass congrats on your win :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*What's up convertible deville what's good homie.*


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 11:56 PM~17512097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 20 2010, 10:09 PM~17558216
> *What's up convertible deville what's good homie.
> *


WHAT'S UP PAGE , WHERE WAS THAT PIC TAKEN AT ?LOOKS FIRME


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@May 20 2010, 11:14 PM~17558289
> *WHAT'S UP PAGE , WHERE WAS THAT PIC TAKEN AT ?LOOKS FIRME
> *


*That was the best of freinds show in the city of bell 744 cars at 
show it was a nice show bird from your club judged it.*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 20 2010, 10:17 PM~17558339
> *That was the best of freinds show in the city of bell 744 cars at
> show it was a nice show bird from your club judged it.
> *


744 CARS :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 20 2010, 11:19 PM~17558371
> *744 CARS :wow:
> *


*Yes sir*


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 20 2010, 10:17 PM~17558339
> *That was the best of freinds show in the city of bell 744 cars at
> show it was a nice show bird from your club judged it.
> *


COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 21 2010, 01:00 AM~17559299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

that whats up!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 21 2010, 12:55 AM~17559266
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*DOUBLE O.G. TRIPLE O.G. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 21 2010, 04:14 AM~17559946
> *that whats up!!! :0  :thumbsup:
> *


What it do Cracker Jack? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 21 2010, 08:24 AM~17561154
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>The OG*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 21 2010, 10:41 AM~17561340
> *What it do Cracker Jack?  :biggrin:
> *


i cant call it bro, searching for 9 inch rearend for the lac. tryin to find the right year ford truck but no luck so far :happysad: :wow:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Inc._@May 14 2010, 02:25 PM~17491170
> *COMING BACK SOON
> 
> 
> ...


GETTING READY FOR SAN BERNARDINO FUCK IT


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2010, 09:19 PM~17510445
> *THE WESTSIDE C.C. LE CAB FEST...
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2a0916b4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 21 2010, 08:53 AM~17561454
> *i cant call it bro, searching for 9 inch rearend for the lac. tryin to find the right year ford truck but no luck so far :happysad:  :wow:
> *


Mine came from a 70's!


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

T T T
T
T


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@May 21 2010, 03:53 PM~17563322
> *GETTING READY FOR SAN BERNARDINO FUCK IT
> *


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2010, 10:50 PM~17567647
> *
> *


WOOD UP BROTHERHOOD?! LEST KEEP THIS BAD ASS RAMFLAS TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 21 2010, 12:13 AM~17559397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the plates :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 22 2010, 09:21 AM~17570304
> *i like the plates  :biggrin:
> *


YEP THAT SHIT IS HARD MOST STATES AINT HAVING THAT, BUT THEY WAS LIKE ITS FOR A VERT CADDY SO ITS OKAY CAUSE I THINK THOSE PLATES WERE ON THE OTHER VERT ALSO :dunno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 22 2010, 12:07 PM~17570991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 IS THAT A PHOTO SHOP


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 22 2010, 02:10 PM~17571237
> *:0 IS THAT A PHOTO SHOP
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 22 2010, 02:10 PM~17571237
> *:0 IS THAT A PHOTO SHOP
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:    

*AS REAL AS THE SUN RISES...*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 23 2010, 09:09 AM~17576398
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> AS REAL AS THE SUN RISES...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

ttt for the lecabs


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 22 2010, 09:21 AM~17570304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Hell I thought they would say something too? I told them I wanted to get *F KDA TO P* with no spaces and they didnt even catch on to it!!! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 23 2010, 09:09 AM~17576398
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> AS REAL AS THE SUN RISES...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 23 2010, 11:05 AM~17577135
> *:biggrin: Hell I thought they would say something too? I told them I wanted to get F KDA TO P with no spaces and they didnt even catch on to it!!!  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 22 2010, 12:07 PM~17570991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 20 2010, 10:07 PM~17558185
> *What up big homie how are you ,and thanks for the compliment
> your fleetwood is bad ass congrats on your win  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats clean :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 09:04 AM~17514239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those headlights are fuckin bad!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Clean right there!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 09:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 11:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 11:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...













*I SEEN THIS ONE A MONTH AGO GETTING READY NICE RIDE !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 24 2010, 09:55 AM~17586109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OK! Give up the info! Whos is it???


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 24 2010, 11:00 AM~17586146
> *:0 OK! Give up the info! Whos is it???
> *



*LAST I HEARD IT BELONGED TO SOMEBODY FROM SOUTHSIDE C.C. - L.A.*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Diggin thru my stash I found a extra set of lecab quarter glass weather strips.... any one interested? also found a few pieces for the roof rails... 80-82 only :happysad:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 11:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2010, 07:26 PM~17592019
> *Diggin thru my stash I found a extra set of lecab quarter glass weather strips.... any one interested? also found a few pieces for the roof rails... 80-82 only :happysad:
> *


*YOUR PHONE DONT WORK ??* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

anyone got pics of this one?? thing is bad ass!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 25 2010, 12:49 AM~17595601
> *anyone got pics of this one?? thing is bad ass!
> 
> 
> ...



*ITS FOR Sale on craigslist *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 24 2010, 11:49 PM~17595601
> *anyone got pics of this one?? thing is bad ass!
> 
> 
> ...


The best Chop I have seen to date!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 25 2010, 12:56 AM~17595643
> *The best Chop I have seen to date!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


*i seen one better than this before * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 24 2010, 10:07 AM~17586190
> *LAST I HEARD IT BELONGED TO SOMEBODY FROM SOUTHSIDE C.C.  - L.A.
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 24 2010, 11:57 PM~17595653
> *i seen one better than this before   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 Thats just wrong!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17595687
> *:0 Thats just wrong!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*    IM TALKING ABOUT CHICO'S FLEETWOOD.... 


WHAT CAR ARE YOU THINKING OF HOMIE????
*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 24 2010, 11:54 PM~17595628
> *ITS FOR Sale on craigslist
> *


yea its on here too, for 24k :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 25 2010, 01:47 AM~17595855
> *yea its on here too, for 24k :wow:
> *


*
NOT A BAD PRICE... IT LOOKS BAD ASS IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT YOU WILL SPEND MORE THEN THAT PLUS THE TIME BUILDING ONE*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 25 2010, 12:52 AM~17595884
> *NOT A BAD PRICE... IT LOOKS BAD ASS IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT YOU WILL SPEND MORE THEN THAT PLUS THE TIME BUILDING ONE*
> [/b]


OH YEA NO DOUBT, BUT JUSS THINKING ABOUT HAVING $24,000 CASH IN HAND IS A TRIP TO ME, BUT IF I HAD IT I'D HAVE THAT FLEETWOOD IN MY GARAGE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17595628
> *ITS FOR Sale on craigslist
> *


you got a link bro


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2010, 01:08 AM~17595978
> *you got a link bro
> *


HERES THE ONE ON HERE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521092


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 25 2010, 02:10 AM~17595986
> *HERES THE ONE ON HERE
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521092
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 25 2010, 12:47 AM~17595853
> *      IM TALKING ABOUT CHICO'S FLEETWOOD....
> WHAT CAR ARE YOU THINKING OF HOMIE????
> 
> *


I can think of a few! :biggrin: 

Yeah Chico's is clean but i really like the way this one is done!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> anyone got pics of this one?? thing is bad ass!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 24 2010, 11:47 PM~17595853
> *      IM TALKING ABOUT CHICO'S FLEETWOOD....
> WHAT CAR ARE YOU THINKING OF HOMIE????
> 
> *


I personally like the cut of this one more than the way Chico's is cut. Flows with the trim better. Again, this is just my opinion..not talking shit.  




> Fully wrapped frame swap '91 Brougham everything working including ABS,ac needs to be charged,full chrome undies,powder coated frame,painted under belly,custom 2P 6B setup hardlines,working top,running,driving,working only need pinstrioe or whatever your flavor is to finish cosmetically.Car was built by Switch Hitters Hydraulics and top by Mr.Skrills(ROYALTY).
> 
> $22K OBO
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...


 is that the blue 81 from along time ago?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

is this the black one thats black on black huey h ?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2010, 07:26 PM~17592019
> *Diggin thru my stash I found a extra set of lecab quarter glass weather strips.... any one interested? also found a few pieces for the roof rails... 80-82 only :happysad:
> *


how much send me a pm i need those for my Le-Cab cnt find any thanx homie 
(thats if they arent sold)  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 26 2010, 01:00 PM~17611537
> *how much send me a pm i need those for my Le-Cab cnt find any thanx homie
> (thats if they arent sold)   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x's 2


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THATS CLEAN  I LIKE THAT*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this is how it used to look


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

look better b4...lol


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 28 2006, 09:54 PM~6850029
> *:0  :0  :0 DAMN THAT MUG IS BAD ASS!
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 28 2010, 11:41 AM~17633281
> *look better b4...lol
> *


X1000


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 25 2010, 04:34 PM~17601717
> *is that the blue 81 from along time  ago?
> *



No it used to be white ... :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL NEEDS TO BE WET SANDED CUT AND BUFFED AND CLEARED NEW PATTERNS BY 801 RIDER I KNOW ITS NOT A LECAB BUT IS MY BABY HAVENT HAD TIME TO WORK ON IT BUT WILL HERE IN A BIT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

INTERIOR


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 29 2010, 03:03 PM~17642496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



stiill looks good... :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 29 2010, 03:32 PM~17642650
> *stiill looks good... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


THANKS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 29 2010, 03:35 PM~17642665
> *THANKS
> *


 looks nice homie ccant wait till its dun! love verts!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 29 2010, 04:03 PM~17642496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 28 2010, 11:41 AM~17633281
> *look better b4...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2010, 11:33 AM~17633218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2010, 11:33 AM~17633218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582951
> *from today bbq at 562 kustoms in paramount ..t 81 le cab with a complete 90s frame swap...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 29 2010, 03:03 PM~17642496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB PLAQUE :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@May 30 2010, 10:28 AM~17646810
> *GOOD JOB PLAQUE  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY, NIC OUT THERE IN CALI I BET THIS WEATHER BIG SUCKING


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 29 2010, 05:03 PM~17642496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have looked at everyone of these pages and everyone of these cars SUKS !



Especially mine














































































jk


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@May 30 2010, 05:34 PM~17648355
> *I have looked at everyone of these pages and everyone of these cars SUKS !
> Especially mine
> jk
> *


    :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 31 2010, 10:00 AM~17653481
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544249


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

Just want 2 give props 2 all the Cadillac Owners keep representing hard.. Remember the low-rider is the person your car is the impression ....


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2010, 12:03 PM~17497604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice!!, where did you find this one??


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 31 2010, 09:04 PM~17657600
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544249
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jun 1 2010, 06:58 AM~17661964
> *Very nice!!, where did you find this one??
> *


Iowa

the car found me...literally :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 2 2010, 10:02 AM~17674410
> *
> *


no ones buying it looks like it so i'm still gonna build it i guess how you been big daddy :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 2 2010, 02:03 PM~17674416
> *Iowa
> 
> the car found me...literally  :biggrin:
> *



sounds like there is a story there.... please do tell.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 24 2007, 12:38 AM~9070731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOOD UP MR LAC?


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 24 2007, 12:40 AM~9070740
> *THE HOMIES NEW LECAB.....GEORGE PRESIDENT OF STYLISTICS C.C  L.A.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


''FAME'' TO THE TOP


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 17 2007, 07:47 PM~9025836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 17 2007, 08:01 PM~9025983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 17 2007, 08:04 PM~9026003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 17 2007, 08:19 PM~9026156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 03:33 PM~9427777
> *pics i took...
> 
> 
> ...


JKJKJKJKJKJKJK


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 2 2010, 12:30 PM~17674638
> *no ones buying it looks like it so i'm still gonna build it i guess how you been big daddy :biggrin:
> *


thats good to hear - you need any help just hit me up! things are good up here...cruisin seasons just starting :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jun 2 2010, 12:41 PM~17674708
> *sounds like there is a story there.... please do tell.
> *


in a nutshell I posted a "80-82 LeCab wanted" add on cadillacforums about 7 years ago...never got a call or email, nothin. then 3 weeks ago outta the blue this dude calls me and asks if i'm interested in one, seen my add on google etc...I think its one of my homies fuckin with me so I ask him to send pics etc. next thing you now I'm on a plane to Iowa and drivin her home...top down :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

wow... good things come to those who wait... 
I've had one of those calls before, when it sounds too good to be true.
those cars are so hard to come by.. nice find!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 3 2010, 06:21 AM~17683113
> *in a nutshell I posted a "80-82 LeCab wanted" add on cadillacforums about 7 years ago...never got a call or email, nothin. then 3 weeks ago outta the blue this dude calls me and asks if i'm interested in one, seen my add on google etc...I think its one of my homies fuckin with me so I ask him to send pics etc. next thing you now I'm on a plane to Iowa and drivin her home...top down  :biggrin:
> *


Talk about a happy ending! :0


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 2 2010, 11:03 AM~17674416
> *Iowa
> 
> the car found me...literally  :biggrin:
> *


Wow, right under me. Atleast you got it.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPINNNNN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Jun 8 2010, 01:11 AM~17724611
> *STRAIGHT PIMPINNNNN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Jun 8 2010, 12:11 AM~17724611
> *STRAIGHT PIMPINNNNN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN POSTED A WAYS BACK :boink: :yes: :worship: :wow: :nicoderm: :werd: :run: :naughty: :rimshot:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 8 2010, 02:15 AM~17725020
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

any one seen the lecabriolet on youtube on 26's? ................ ima be honest i kinda like it..... with out the pipes type in lecabriolet ull se it.............. lol! i coupldnt figure out how to post................... its kinda clean imma keep it real! but still gotta roll 13's on minez


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ive seen it! its looks nice!! and myself i dont like bigg wheels!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TX1_Fov1UI this is the link to the le cab on 26's............its alright....rather have 13's :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 13 2010, 11:53 AM~17774161
> *:biggrin:
> *


spooky


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:nosad:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@May 21 2010, 11:53 AM~17563322
> *GETTING READY FOR SAN BERNARDINO FUCK IT
> *


SO DID U MAKE IT?? HOW DID U DO HOMIE ?? :dunno:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 16 2010, 02:06 PM~17805231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Put a LeCab on that shirt and I think you might sell a few in this thread.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Jun 16 2010, 12:39 PM~17805552
> *Put a LeCab on that shirt and I think you might sell a few in this thread.
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

lecab shirt x10000000000000000000


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Jun 16 2010, 01:10 AM~17801051
> *SO DID U MAKE IT??  HOW DID U DO HOMIE ?? :dunno:
> *


HAHAHAHA I WAS JUS JK PERO AI BIENE!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*To The Top
for the
R£AL D£AL H£SS & £IS£NHARDT L£ CABRIOL£TS*


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 17 2010, 01:44 PM~17815775
> *To The Top
> for the
> R£AL D£AL H£SS & £IS£NHARDT L£ CABRIOL£TS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 17 2010, 03:36 PM~17817755
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY !! * :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

hey there question how you get those screw caps off the back of the wood grain on the doorpanels, off a 90 brougham? or even the 80's special tool?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 17 2010, 04:36 PM~17817755
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




*Nice real nice*


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 17 2010, 11:44 AM~17815775
> *To The Top
> for the
> R£AL D£AL H£SS & £IS£NHARDT L£ CABRIOL£TS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 17 2010, 04:36 PM~17817755
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


does it have the 4/6/8 motor?


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Jun 17 2010, 05:36 PM~17817755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get some 1/4 inch tubing, flair the end and grind it in the hex shape.... theres ur tool 



Okay guys pm pm box is jammed up b/c of the weather strippin so im thinkin ebay Ill let you guys know in a day or so


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 19 2010, 11:55 PM~17835847
> *does it have the 4/6/8 motor?
> *


368 (6.0)


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 18 2010, 02:21 PM~17825005
> *
> Nice real nice
> *


thanks homie ....just a driver, but havin fun drivin her :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2010, 10:10 PM~17841447
> *i want this car :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 21 2010, 08:37 AM~17843631
> *thanks homie ....just a driver, but havin fun drivin her  :biggrin:
> *


looked sick just rollin down the hiway last night Joe........kept thinkin i gotta get me one of them


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 21 2010, 05:37 AM~17843631
> *thanks homie ....just a driver, but havin fun drivin her  :biggrin:
> *


Really nice to have "just a driver" and a project :0 :worship:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 18 2010, 08:15 AM~17822851
> *hey  there question how  you get those screw caps off the back of the wood grain on the doorpanels, off a 90 brougham? or even the 80's special tool?
> *


i used vice strips on mine.push the cardboard in then twist.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt! luv them!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 21 2010, 11:34 AM~17845983
> *i used vice strips on mine.push the cardboard in then twist.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 17 2010, 04:36 PM~17817755
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you Joe :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jun 21 2010, 01:38 PM~17845038
> *looked sick just rollin down the hiway last night Joe........kept thinkin i gotta get me one of them
> *



skip skip

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17841447
> *i want this car :happysad:
> Get some 1/4 inch tubing, flair the end and grind it in the hex shape.... theres ur tool
> Okay guys pm pm box is jammed up b/c of the weather strippin so im thinkin ebay Ill let you guys know in a day or so
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Straight Flawsin!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 23 2010, 02:30 AM~17863098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good page :wave:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 22 2010, 11:30 PM~17863098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Car Looks Good Big Page.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 22 2010, 11:30 PM~17863098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this car in santa barbara and its bad azz!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

some old pics i had from Greensboro NC last year


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## pimptyne (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 26 2010, 04:37 AM~17891587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*FROM L.A. TO RIVERSIDE THE WESTSIDE C.C. WAY*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 26 2010, 05:37 AM~17891587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that flake


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17870092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 27 2010, 01:57 AM~17897211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE RAG LOOKS NICE PAGE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 27 2010, 01:57 AM~17897211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT HOMIE YOU DROVE THAT OG LE CAB FROM WESTSIDE LA TO RIVERSIDE AND BACK AND YOU HAVE A TRAILER :biggrin: THATS RIGHT TRAILERS ARE FOR PROJECTS :biggrin:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 28 2010, 06:22 PM~17910618
> *THE RAG LOOKS NICE PAGE !!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

WHATS UP PAGE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jun 28 2010, 07:22 PM~17910618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie how is it going.......


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jun 28 2010, 08:25 PM~17911223
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



whats up big homie how are you hope all is well :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 28 2010, 06:23 PM~17911200
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE YOU DROVE THAT OG LE CAB FROM WESTSIDE LA TO RIVERSIDE AND BACK AND YOU HAVE A TRAILER :biggrin: THATS RIGHT TRAILERS ARE FOR PROJECTS :biggrin:
> *


quoted 4 truff.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

$350


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 29 2010, 12:04 AM~17914044
> *thank you homie  :thumbsup:
> ya saves homie
> whats up homie how is it going.......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 26 2010, 09:53 PM~17896172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 26 2010, 03:37 AM~17891587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 to tha top 4 le cabs very nice !!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Can't get enough! :nicoderm:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

ALL I CAN SAY IS DAYUUUMMMMM


----------



## pimptyne (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 1 2010, 05:54 AM~17933735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

I need a front header H&E emblem.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 1 2010, 11:53 AM~17935767
> *I need a front header H&E emblem.
> *


*2


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 29 2010, 12:05 AM~17914053
> *whats up big homie how are you hope all is well :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


EVRYTHING IS GOOD, GRACIAS ! HOPE YOU DOING WELL YOURSELF..DID YOU EVER SELL THAT 8?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jul 1 2010, 07:33 PM~17939925
> *EVRYTHING IS GOOD, GRACIAS ! HOPE YOU DOING WELL YOURSELF..DID YOU EVER SELL THAT 8?
> *


Thanks homie. No I still have the 8. A bunch of low ballers so I decided to keep it will be worth more later.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*1979 le cab for sale $3,500.00*































































just kidding :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jul 1 2010, 07:33 PM~17939925
> *EVRYTHING IS GOOD, GRACIAS ! HOPE YOU DOING WELL YOURSELF..DID YOU EVER SELL THAT 8?
> *


you finally got a computer :biggrin:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 5 2010, 06:58 PM~17967365
> *you finally got a computer :biggrin:
> *


NO! I THOUGHT I DID BUT DAMN KIDS ARE ALWAYS ON IT.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 1 2010, 01:53 PM~17935767
> *I need a front header H&E emblem.
> *


i have a guy that makes any emblem u need,i had the lecabriolet emblems made a couple years back but included them with the car when it sold...

they were made exactly like the original ones just out of billet alum.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jul 5 2010, 08:36 PM~17967813
> *NO! I THOUGHT I DID BUT DAMN KIDS ARE ALWAYS ON IT.
> *


lol supp fool


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 5 2010, 06:54 PM~17967313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 5 2010, 09:30 PM~17969103
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Jul 5 2010, 09:43 PM~17969256
> *:wave:
> *


  Its a *~M~* Thang!!!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 1 2010, 10:24 AM~17935575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn my old 82 le cab


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 5 2010, 09:47 PM~17969305
> * Its a ~M~ Thang!!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 5 2010, 07:49 PM~17967952
> *lol  supp fool
> *


WASSUP! CHROMES ARE STILL WAITNG FOR YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 1 2010, 10:24 AM~17935575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PIC WAS TAKEN AT THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC AT THE SANTA FE DAM FOUR YEARS AGO. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Jul 5 2010, 09:01 PM~17969481
> *THIS PIC WAS TAKEN AT THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC AT THE SANTA FE DAM FOUR YEARS AGO. :biggrin:
> *


actually its been like 5 years. and its posted on the first page, second post of this thread. ....but its clean nun the less.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 1 2010, 10:24 AM~17935575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 5 2010, 10:37 PM~17969879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 5 2010, 08:41 PM~17967862
> *i have a guy that makes any emblem u need,i had the lecabriolet emblems made a couple years back but included them with the car when it sold...
> 
> they were made exactly like the original ones just out of billet alum.
> *



Send me his info.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 6 2010, 04:07 AM~17971061
> *Send me his info.
> *


x1,0000000 ad me!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

*1979 le cab for sale $3,500.00*



























:wow: :wow: :wow: killing em in the game!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jul 5 2010, 10:57 PM~17969439
> *WASSUP! CHROMES ARE STILL WAITNG FOR YOU! :biggrin:
> *


ill pick em up :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Hey Guys, this is something we've been working on for a bit now. Just about ready!!

Wadda ya Think???*


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 6 2010, 11:49 AM~17972797
> *Hey Guys, this is something we've been working on for a bit now.  Just about ready!!
> 
> Wadda ya Think???
> ...


dam those turned out nice.. pm a price


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> *Hey Guys, this is something we've been working on for a bit now. Just about ready!!
> 
> Wadda ya Think???*
> http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn275/platnumpussy69/MISC/197920Le20
> ...


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Jun 28 2010, 07:27 PM~17911255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 6 2010, 12:49 PM~17972797
> *Hey Guys, this is something we've been working on for a bit now.  Just about ready!!
> 
> Wadda ya Think???
> ...


I've seen these in person - they are PERFECT. Not even chromed yet :0 

Already down for 2 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 6 2010, 11:49 AM~17972797
> *Hey Guys, this is something we've been working on for a bit now.  Just about ready!!
> 
> Wadda ya Think???
> ...


Like I said before Jas that is some bad ass work and you already now Iam down for 1 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 6 2010, 10:49 AM~17972797
> *Hey Guys, this is something we've been working on for a bit now.  Just about ready!!
> 
> Wadda ya Think???
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2010, 02:47 PM~17160726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 6 2010, 11:49 AM~17972797
> *Hey Guys, this is something we've been working on for a bit now.  Just about ready!!
> 
> Wadda ya Think???
> ...


*NICE I WANT ONE SO I CAN PUT MY O.G. ONE AWAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!! This is a very Fine, Detailed Piece that we have tried our very very best to replicate to a beyond OG Level. 

These are not easy pieces to makes and take a great deal of time. 

As you can see by the pics the piece is Clean, highly polished, no pitting, all lines and edges are even and uniform from top to bottom. Also we have corrected the base of the emblem to fit the correct hood base as per the OEM piece as you can see in the Stock dealer picture at the top. 

The ones reproduced in the past had no proper base and were incorrect with a very small bottom. 

We want to provide the best possible price for these so we are asking for serious inquiries only so we can get a proper estimate. 

There are member on here such as Joe 84Caddy who have personally seen the hood ornament and can vouch for the high quality as he mentioned aboved. 

Thanks for the props, and just PM me with serious inquires only. 

At the end of the week I will see how many Homies want them and base my price on that!!

Thanks!


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 5 2010, 11:37 PM~17969879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


much props to big page. this car gets better and better. everytime i look on lay it low there is somthing new done to this le cab. man i wish i had a le cab  
no one can fuck with this lecab good job big page keep shiting on them haters :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 5 2010, 10:37 PM~17969879
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IT DON'T STOP


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fucking chop tops, all of em !
















































































:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jul 8 2010, 08:16 PM~17997006
> *Fucking chop tops, all of em !
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Jul 7 2010, 06:02 PM~17985857
> *much props to big page. this car gets better and better. everytime i look on lay it low there is somthing new done to this le cab. man i wish i had a le cab
> no one can fuck with this lecab  good job big page keep shiting on them haters :thumbsup:
> *


*I wouldn't say all that but thank you for the positive comments . *


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Jul 7 2010, 05:02 PM~17985857
> *much props to big page. this car gets better and better. everytime i look on lay it low there is somthing new done to this le cab. man i wish i had a le cab
> no one can fuck with this lecab  good job big page keep shiting on them haters :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## pimptyne (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 8 2010, 10:25 PM~17998547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*looking real good homie* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimptyne (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 6 2010, 11:49 AM~17972797
> *Hey Guys, this is something we've been working on for a bit now.  Just about ready!!
> 
> Wadda ya Think???
> ...


TTT for CCF Customs


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

New Le cab on its way home to me.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*I just found a og 81 le cab I'm going to look at it tomorrow *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 9 2010, 05:15 PM~18005272
> *I just  found a og 80 le cab I'm going to look at it tomorrow
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by DKM ATX@Jul 9 2010, 05:20 PM~18005303
:wow:


Click to expand...

My bad it's a 81*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 6 2010, 08:10 AM~17971500
> *1979 le cab for sale $3,500.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 9 2010, 04:15 PM~18005272
> *I just  found a og 81 le cab I'm going to look at it tomorrow
> *


*O SHIT ANOTHER ONE :biggrin: IS IT THE ONE WITH THE OG OWNER*


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 9 2010, 03:15 PM~18005272
> *I just  found a og 81 le cab I'm going to look at it tomorrow
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

Make sure that's a ''REAL OG H&E LeCab'' :biggrin: :roflmao: :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :wave: :rofl: :scrutinize: :tongue: :yes: and last but not least :drama:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Jul 9 2010, 07:28 PM~18006686
> *Make sure that's a ''REAL OG H&E LeCab'' :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:      :thumbsup:  :wave:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:  :yes: and last but not least :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Had it inspected last week. 20k original miles, one owner car.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 07:22 AM~18009263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 07:22 AM~18009263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 07:22 AM~18009263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t*his one has been 5 years in the making rigo put it together
this muther fucker is the shit*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18006985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice find homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Jul 9 2010, 08:28 PM~18006686
> *Make sure that's a ''REAL OG H&E LeCab'' :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:      :thumbsup:  :wave:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:  :yes: and last but not least :drama:
> *


*and you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn* :biggrin: and no :drama:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 10 2010, 10:52 AM~18010142
> *and you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn :biggrin: and no :drama:
> *


  I quit im taking my ball and going home


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 10 2010, 10:53 AM~18010149
> * I quit im taking my ball and going home
> *


*what up homie :wave: whats good*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:01 AM~18010171
> *what up homie :wave: whats good
> *


All is good Big homie,out here on the grind trying to make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 06:22 AM~18009263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 10 2010, 09:48 AM~18010123
> *this one has been 5 years in the making  rigo put it together
> this muther fucker is the shit
> *



yes sir and i never thought the homie would have sold it as long as he had it for... and the intrerior was dont by freddy at btc with real hides of leather and the sounds were done up by gordo at 562 kustoms.... car supoosed have big rims on it soon .. like some 22s ..


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

hno:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 10 2010, 08:07 PM~18013067
> *yes sir and i never thought the homie would have sold it as long as he had it for... and the intrerior was dont by freddy at btc with real hides of leather and the sounds were done up  by gordo at 562 kustoms.... car supoosed have big rims on it soon .. like some 22s ..
> 
> 
> *



Do you have any more info on the shop that did the pillow tops. Those seats look like they were done right. Im looking for a shop to do my white ones.



Thanks Page. It should arrive at the end of the month.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 10 2010, 07:14 PM~18013117
> *Do you have any more info on the shop that did the pillow tops. Those seats look like they were done right. Im looking for a shop to do my white ones.
> Thanks Page. It should arrive at the end of the month.
> *



yes sir hit up john at Bowtie Connection...freddy el mystro will hook them up tight...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 10 2010, 09:16 PM~18013138
> *yes sir hit up john at Bowtie Connection...freddy el mystro will hook them up tight...
> 
> 
> *


yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 06:22 AM~18009263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 10 2010, 08:07 PM~18013067
> *yes sir and i never thought the homie would have sold it as long as he had it for... and the intrerior was dont by freddy at btc with real hides of leather and the sounds were done up  by gordo at 562 kustoms.... car supoosed have big rims on it soon .. like some 22s ..
> 
> 
> *


* 22's on a le cab :nono: :nono: :nono: but thats just my opinion*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 11 2010, 01:42 AM~18015415
> * 22's on a le cab  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: but thats just my opinion
> *



yeah i kno but thats what they said hes gonna put on it like ashantis or some kind of rim like that ... :happysad:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 10 2010, 10:02 PM~18014208
> *yes sir.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

is that a third brake light on the part between the trunk and the ragtop?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 11 2010, 01:43 PM~18018087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: I believe its mounted on the trunk.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 06:22 AM~18009263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*









IMPERIALS CAR SHOW*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18021742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18021742
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:h5:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Big Page and Crenshaw Marty on the shaw last night.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 12 2010, 12:04 AM~18021714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18021742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LEGENDARY VERT


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 12 2010, 12:08 AM~18021742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UNITY AT IT'S BEST :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 06:22 AM~18009263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*

OK guys, we have spent a great deal of time trying to come up with the best possible price for these H&E hood ornaments taking into consideration the amount of work, materials, qtys we would be making. 

As per my last reply I told you guys that there is an incredible amount of work required to created these Perfect, High Quality, Flawless pieces. 
You have seen the close up pics above and can see the incredible attention to detail. Our parts are like OEM or better. 

Taking everything into consideration the best we can do on these are;

H&E Hood Ornament, Triple Chrome Plated: $350 each

Shipping is extra based on your Location, Level of Service & Insurance which is optional

each piece will be individually numbered with our serial number so we know who has purchased one. 

Like I said before these are Very Difficult and require an incredible amount of time to make to the High Quality & Detail as you see in the pics. 

Delivery will be based on First Come First Serve. Meaning the sooner you send your payment you'll be added to the list and get yours as they are completed. 

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Thanks Guys!!

*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:* T T T*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 06:22 AM~18009263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dream car


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18006985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


23K miles one owner 79 :0 :biggrin:

Nice LeCab but still needs some work, I drove it two weeks ago  

I told the old man your offer was more than I was willing to pay


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

FreddieD's new LeCab 23K OG :biggrin: congrats bro


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:boink:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 13 2010, 09:49 PM~18041628
> *FreddieD's new LeCab 23K OG :biggrin: congrats bro
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find!!! Now put some miles on it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 13 2010, 10:36 PM~18041444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 13 2010, 09:49 PM~18041628
> *FreddieD's new LeCab 23K OG :biggrin: congrats bro
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:49 PM~18041628
> *FreddieD's new LeCab 23K OG :biggrin: congrats bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:49 PM~18041628
> *FreddieD's new LeCab 23K OG :biggrin: congrats bro
> 
> 
> ...


Iam surprised no one else seen this one. It was just on ebay classifieds 3 weeks ago or so. It was in my neck of the woods


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 14 2010, 02:10 PM~18046530
> *Iam surprised no one else seen this one. It was just on ebay classifieds 3 weeks ago or so. It was in my neck of the woods
> *


i saw one that looked just like it on auction a while ago


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I HAVE THESE OG EMBLEMS FOR SALE NOT REPOP'S MAKE AN OFFER. REPRODUCTION HOOD EMBLEMS ARE GOING FOR 350.00 THESE JUST NEED TO BE POLISHED SEND A PM 
:wow:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jul 15 2010, 11:49 AM~18053010
> *I HAVE THESE OG EMBLEMS FOR SALE NOT REPOP'S MAKE AN OFFER. REPRODUCTION HOOD EMBLEMS ARE GOING FOR 350.00 THESE JUST NEED TO BE POLISHED SEND A PM
> :wow:
> 
> ...



how can those be OG?? look at the base on yours, what do they fit on?? they don't fit on the OG base for Le Cabs, chk the Brochure pics.

two of them don't even have stems, how would you mount them?

i had one of those too and that is when we realized that they can't be OG cause the base didn't match, maybe I'm wrong, unless you can show me otherwise. 

have any closeup pics with the base attached??


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

THOSE TWO LOWER ONE'S GO ONE LIMO'S ONE THE VINYL TOP I WILL SEE IF I CAN GET A PIC


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jul 15 2010, 12:06 PM~18053136
> *THOSE TWO LOWER ONE'S GO ONE LIMO'S ONE THE VINYL TOP I WILL SEE IF I CAN GET A PIC
> *



right on!   

Le Cab Limo...Badass!! :biggrin:

how do they attach? is there pegs on the back, or is the back Flat so they can be Glued on?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

HERE YOU GO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 15 2010, 11:59 AM~18053086
> *how can those be OG??  look at the base on yours, what do they fit on??  they don't fit on the OG base for Le Cabs, chk the Brochure pics.
> 
> two of them don't even have stems, how would you mount them?
> ...


The hood Emblem is og! 1982 only. 1982 CDV had a chrome hood molding down the center. That emblem fits the spear on the header panel.


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

The base on mine looks fine...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Jul 15 2010, 11:45 AM~18053853
> *The base on mine looks fine...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84+Jul 15 2010, 12:14 PM~18053188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what our Base is like, that is what our base fits.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Pure Xtc, R.O.VILLE, *Detroit 6 ACE*, 58Bowtie


Shiet How you Been Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 15 2010, 12:43 PM~18053401
> *The hood Emblem is og! 1982 only. 1982 CDV had a chrome hood molding down the center. That emblem fits the spear on the header panel.
> *


that makes sense...hey Jas thats why the only base I had that fit my re-pop was the 84 spear


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 15 2010, 02:49 PM~18054376
> *that makes sense...hey Jas thats why the only base I had that fit my re-pop was the 84 spear
> *


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 15 2010, 10:43 AM~18053401
> *The hood Emblem is og! 1982 only. 1982 CDV had a chrome hood molding down the center. That emblem fits the spear on the header panel.
> *



1983 YOU MEAN thats the only year cadillac put the chrome down the middle 82 does not


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 16 2010, 09:08 AM~18060215
> *1983  YOU MEAN  thats  the only year cadillac put the chrome down the middle 82 does not
> *


82 was the 1st year homie! My lecab is a 82 and it came with it I've owned 2 82 cvd's and 2 81s. 81 never had it 82 and up always have!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 16 2010, 10:15 AM~18060554
> *82 was the 1st year homie! My lecab is a 82 and it came with it I've owned 2 82 cvd's and 2 81s. 81 never had it 82 and up always have!
> *


Had a few 84s over the years the all had it too....


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 16 2010, 08:15 AM~18060554
> *82 was the 1st year homie! My lecab is a 82 and it came with it I've owned 2 82 cvd's and 2 81s. 81 never had it 82 and up always have!
> *


my 82 has it


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jul 16 2010, 12:12 PM~18062117
> *my 82 has it
> *


 hmmmm i had two 83's both had it, and when i wrecked it was told that was the only year............ hmmmm ill do sum research


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jul 15 2010, 09:49 AM~18053010
> *I HAVE THESE OG EMBLEMS FOR SALE NOT REPOP'S MAKE AN OFFER. REPRODUCTION HOOD EMBLEMS ARE GOING FOR 350.00 THESE JUST NEED TO BE POLISHED SEND A PM
> :wow:
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 15 2010, 10:46 PM~18058082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 16 2010, 03:16 PM~18062146
> *hmmmm i had two 83's both had it,  and when i wrecked it was  told that was the only year............ hmmmm ill do sum research
> *


It's 82 and up


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Cruising on a Friday night...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 17 2010, 12:06 AM~18066757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 15 2010, 08:46 PM~18058082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: 

Where you get all the glove box emblems from


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 17 2010, 12:06 AM~18066757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: what was the other cadillac?


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:37 AM~9361443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 8 2010, 10:32 PM~16231796
> *Bad Ass Pic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: FLAWLESS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 15 2010, 03:48 PM~18055953
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 18 2010, 02:43 PM~18075186
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 4 2010, 09:58 PM~17096183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 1 2008, 05:41 PM~11237502
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 16 2010, 10:15 AM~18060554
> *82 was the 1st year homie! My lecab is a 82 and it came with it I've owned 2 82 cvd's and 2 81s. 81 never had it 82 and up always have!
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> here's a few more that I had saved on my computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

78


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> *MAJESTICS PICNIC 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

that 2 tone brown one is nice :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> liv4lac car at the magnificos car show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> 79
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> 
> > /quote]
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jul 18 2010, 10:40 PM~18078226
> *that 2 tone brown one is nice  :0
> *











2002









2005









current


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so poor all I can afford are the before pictures :happysad: and I didn't even take these, the previous owner did. 

The way I look at it is, I am not getting younger and really wanted a LeCab. I got it now so no rush in doing it up. Got to finish the 54 before this will even get a second look. :| 
My preference would have been an 80's but my pockets don't agree. Just happy to have one!

All you guys who post your rides give me motivation :thumbsup: One day i will be rolling with the top down.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

wasup Page


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 16 2010, 06:55 PM~18065058
> *It's 82 and up
> *


 yep 82& 83 chrome strip


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 18 2010, 08:53 PM~18078352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: you do some nice work


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by 58Bowtie@Jul 19 2010, 02:56 AM~18079978
wasup Page 


Click to expand...

You know homie same ol same trying to make a dollar
What's up with you how you been?*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 19 2010, 02:49 PM~18084367
> *
> 
> You know homie same ol same trying to make a dollar
> ...


Same ol shit Homie just trying to stay Buzy


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Any one know of a drivers door glass for sale or if anyone can make me one off a sample.Let me know Thanks in advance


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 18 2010, 08:53 PM~18078352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  CLEAN


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Liv4lacs caddy :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18086749
> *Liv4lacs caddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 19 2010, 06:11 PM~18085484
> *Any one know of a drivers door glass for sale or if anyone can make me one off a sample.Let me know Thanks in advance
> *


lft door glass come on fuckers sumone gotta have an extra door glass


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 08:08 PM~18087505
> *rt door  glass  come  on  fuckers  sumone  gotta have an  extra  door  glass
> *


driver Homie Lt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 19 2010, 09:10 PM~18087532
> *driver Homie Lt
> *


no he just called me said rt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18087565
> *no  he  just called me  said  rt
> *


Driver Bro I just talk to Homie 2 seconds ago


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

All I have is a few nos rear glass and one used one.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 19 2010, 09:15 PM~18086749
> *Liv4lacs caddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2010, 12:53 PM~18093285
> *All I have is a few nos rear glass and one used one.
> *


Thanks Homie need a drivers.How much you asking for the quarters?


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 20 2010, 01:18 PM~18093589
> *Thanks Homie need a drivers.How much you asking for the quarters?
> *


 same here....how much???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't have 1/4 glass I have rear glass's with the defrost...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> I still cant believe this is the only frame reinforcement and seeing it first hand makes me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

h& e did horrible on frame


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 21 2010, 05:50 PM~18105038
> *h& e did  horrible  on frame
> *


They didn't do that well on the inside sheetmetal either.They missed on alot of the detail work that would have made that car much better.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 8 2009, 08:23 PM~15602041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Update?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 21 2010, 06:11 PM~18105202
> *Update?
> *


WTF..... never seen this one... i was thinking going yellow.....
FUCK
back to the drawing board....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

'79 on ebay now....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 06:36 PM~18105877
> *'79 on ebay now....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


 :wow: 

Are there many owners that prefer to keep the factory motor? I know this means the entire drivetrain is in excellent shape but just curious. I know most if not all of the 80+ owners swap out to the 5.7.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

There is my T=shirt photo :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jul 22 2010, 07:30 AM~18110090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 21 2010, 01:33 PM~18103017
> *  :rant: :tears:
> *


NICE!!!! :angry:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Never seen this pic before needed to be bigger


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jul 23 2010, 06:33 AM~18120500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! That guy beside your car makes your car look little!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jul 23 2010, 07:33 AM~18120500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*right click- save* :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :wow:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 22 2010, 12:00 PM~18111009
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


thats a good idea Page get to work make us some shirts :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Jul 23 2010, 10:53 AM~18121901
> *thats a good idea Page get to work make us some shirts  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

make sure you put that big bad WESTSIDE on the back


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*ON THE C-SHAW CHILLIN WITH C-SHAW-MARTY*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jul 22 2010, 06:30 AM~18110090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> > :wow:
> 
> 
> I HAD A DREAM ABOUT THE UNDERTAKER LAST NIGHT HAVENT SEEN IT IN AWILE :cheesy:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:0 new look


> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 23 2010, 05:23 PM~18125217
> *I HAD A DREAM ABOUT THE UNDERTAKER LAST NIGHT HAVENT SEEN IT IN AWILE :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jul 21 2010, 08:05 PM~18105649
> *WTF..... never seen this one... i was thinking going yellow.....
> FUCK
> back to the drawing board....
> *


looks like it might be base...for some crazy shit


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Jul 23 2010, 08:08 PM~18126278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

FAME.COMMING SOON ....OTRA VEZ... :0 STYLISTICS CC..TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Jul 23 2010, 10:53 AM~18121901
> *thats a good idea Page get to work make us some shirts  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:cheesy: FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!  the best rag lac i ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*ALL DAY EVERYDAY*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 25 2010, 11:32 AM~18136281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 1 2005, 10:14 AM~4313693
> *
> 
> [attachmentid=370548]
> *


okay,so em FELIX plates are jus a dealer or watts da deal?.i memba when i first seen dat n i was a young ***** n i thought they was doin it for me :roflmao:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 26 2010, 09:24 PM~18148951
> *BEFORE:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 25 2010, 11:32 AM~18136281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA PAGE :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*Q-VOLE HOMIE QUE SE QUENTAN POR AYA EN SAN DIEGO* :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 26 2010, 10:24 PM~18148951
> *BEFORE:
> 
> 
> ...


*
GOT TO LOVE THEM LE CABS * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 26 2010, 10:47 PM~18149884
> *
> GOT TO LOVE THEM LE CABS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YES THEY DO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 24 2010, 05:12 AM~18128517
> *FAME.COMMING SOON ....OTRA VEZ... :0  STYLISTICS CC..TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> This was my old house :0


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2010, 07:03 PM~18126617
> *:0 new  look
> *


 hno: :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 27 2010, 07:59 AM~18151702
> *YES THEY DO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 26 2010, 10:35 PM~18149771
> *Q-VOLE HOMIE QUE SE QUENTAN  POR AYA EN SAN DIEGO :wave:
> *


NOMAS AQUI TRABAJANDO Y CON LA FAMILA TU SAUVES. :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 24 2010, 03:12 AM~18128517
> *FAME.COMMING SOON ....OTRA VEZ... :0  STYLISTICS CC..TTT
> 
> 
> ...


GRASIAS HOMITO!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 24 2010, 07:24 PM~18132509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 28 2010, 01:39 AM~18161301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 28 2010, 04:39 AM~18161301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that sheen's old lecab before it got 90d out?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 28 2010, 04:55 PM~18166642
> *is that sheen's old lecab before it got 90d out?
> *


 yup


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 28 2010, 08:03 PM~18166725
> *yup
> *


koo, :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes: and now it's my lecab :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 28 2010, 01:39 AM~18161301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Jack Nicholson would like his car back BIG PAGE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 28 2010, 08:16 PM~18168052
> *Mr. Jack Nicholson would like his car back BIG PAGE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18168712
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And by the way it was Arnold Palmer's car


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 28 2010, 08:38 PM~18168995
> *And by the way it was Arnold Palmer's car
> *


That's what i was thinking :uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jul 23 2010, 06:33 AM~18120500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Then again San Diego is always a decade behind the times :rofl:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 29 2010, 01:10 PM~18174727
> *
> Then again San Diego is always a decade behind the times  :rofl:
> *


*LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I WANT ONE
MARTY I NEED ONE OF THOSE  *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 29 2010, 12:13 PM~18174761
> *LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I WANT ONE
> MARTY I NEED ONE OF THOSE
> *


*HHHMMM HOW BAD DO YOU NEED IT :biggrin: *


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 29 2010, 12:39 PM~18174936
> *HHHMMM HOW BAD DO YOU NEED IT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 29 2010, 01:39 PM~18174936
> *HHHMMM HOW BAD DO YOU NEED IT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 * i need that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 26 2010, 09:24 PM~18148951
> *BEFORE:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 29 2010, 03:13 PM~18174761
> *LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I WANT ONE
> MARTY I NEED ONE OF THOSE
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986-87-88-...s#ht_2504wt_958

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1986-Co...es#ht_578wt_958


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 26 2010, 09:24 PM~18148951
> *BEFORE:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean good job bro lac looks nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:run:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 05:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the helll


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 05:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of the most fucked up things i ever seen 

*1-800-car-abuse*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol :biggrin: I dont give a fk :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 05:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*if you dont want it let me buy it of you*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 30 2010, 06:38 PM~18188466
> *if you dont want it let me buy it of you
> 
> 
> ...


you dont have enough homie...... it aint for sale :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

okay, okay im gonna pull it out the garage and wash it............... :cheesy:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 05:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that so sad dont make no sense like wasting food and three country people would love to eat them left overs


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 05:40 PM~18188484
> *you dont have enough homie...... it aint for sale :happysad:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *PLEASE DONT MAKE LAUGH...I GOT THAT AND MUCH MORE*:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 04:35 PM~18188443
> *lol :biggrin:  I dont give a fk :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

T T T


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 30 2010, 07:48 PM~18189009
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PLEASE DONT MAKE LAUGH...I GOT THAT AND MUCH MORE:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Still isn't for sale............


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 05:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Your right its only a car


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2010, 03:24 AM~18192015
> *Still isn't for sale............
> *


I feel you cuz mine isn't either....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 31 2010, 11:09 AM~18193096
> * Your right its only a car
> *


ballers


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

mines for sale................ when I hear that right price.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 31 2010, 07:12 PM~18195188
> *I feel you cuz mine isn't either....
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jul 31 2010, 06:12 PM~18195489
> *mines for sale................ when I hear that right price.
> *


I got a Left Nut and hell! Since you put that Third Brake Light on! Ill even throw in the Right Nut also!!! :h5: 

Deal or No Deal??? That is the Question!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 29 2010, 12:10 PM~18174727
> *
> Then again San Diego is always a decade behind the times  :rofl:
> *


damm 1st time i see it mounted on there and not the trunkl...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 1 2010, 09:34 PM~18203258
> *damm 1st time i see it mounted on there and not the trunkl...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: Cool :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...











WHAT THE HELL! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 30 2010, 06:48 PM~18189009
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PLEASE DONT MAKE LAUGH...I GOT THAT AND MUCH MORE:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well use it to build ur own :uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 31 2010, 08:18 PM~18195207
> *ballers
> *


your signature under your avatar reads like a safe combination with all them damn numbers :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 2 2010, 02:33 PM~18207411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


calm down I pulled it out and washed it up :happysad:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 2 2010, 02:42 PM~18207977
> *well use it to build ur own  :uh:
> *


* :0 Since you want to put your two cents in it let me inform you I'm building 4 cars at the present time and definitely no junk ...nosey muffuacca * :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 2 2010, 03:44 PM~18209164
> *your signature under your avatar reads like a safe combination with all them damn numbers  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 1 2010, 09:28 PM~18203195
> *I got a Left Nut and hell! Since you put that Third Brake Light on! Ill even throw in the Right Nut also!!!  :h5:
> 
> Deal or No Deal??? That is the Question!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, if you only had some pussy !


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 2 2010, 03:44 PM~18209164
> *your signature under your avatar reads like a safe combination with all them damn numbers  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 2 2010, 04:44 PM~18209164
> *your signature under your avatar reads like a safe combination with all them damn numbers  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EBAY, BIG PAGE, MR. Cadillac

:wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by EBAY@Aug 2 2010, 08:17 PM~18211209
4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EBAY, BIG PAGE, MR. Cadillac

:wave:


Click to expand...

what up player :biggrin: *


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 2 2010, 07:18 PM~18211223
> *
> what up player :biggrin:
> *


what it do doggy? I think I MIGHT be able to locate another one of them lights


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 2 2010, 08:21 PM~18211251
> *what it do doggy? I think I MIGHT be able to locate another one of them lights
> *


*let me know sheen said he just found one on ebay    * :biggrin:


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


w t f !!!!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BIG PAGE, EBAY, caveydd81, MR. Cadillac, Dylante63, CORE, luv_my58, Lost-my-Mind




Couple of Ballerz in this mofo... :0 

and some broke ones.... :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 2 2010, 07:22 PM~18211269
> *let me know sheen said he just found one on ebay       :biggrin:
> *



I am EBAY. I got one for you.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i should have bought that thing when it was $30  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
he relisted it at $45 and i was trying to bullshit him into selling it to me for the old listed price


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

slabrider93 :buttkick: jk lol


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*I FUCKIN LOVE IT HOMIE IT LOOKS BAD ASS DOUBLE O.G TRIPLE O.G. JUST LIKE MINE (8DUCE)* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HustlerSpank, MR. Cadillac, THROWING.UP.THE.W, BIG PAGE, slabrider93, Systamatik


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 2 2010, 10:53 PM~18212210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mines extra og cause it still has the 4.1 :biggrin: I know ppl hate the ht4100 but I love mine :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2010, 10:05 PM~18212339
> *Mines extra og cause it still has the 4.1  :biggrin: I know ppl hate the ht4100 but I love mine :cheesy:
> *


*YOU GOT THAT  BUT MY 5.7 AINT NO JOKE IT GOES EVERYWHERE I MEAN EVERYWHERE NO TRAILERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 2 2010, 11:10 PM~18212394
> *YOU GOT THAT   BUT MY 5.7 AINT NO JOKE IT GOES EVERYWHERE I MEAN EVERYWHERE NO TRAILERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Drove mine to the super show in 04  then to LA. A month b4 I drove it to Detroit  25mpg too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2010, 10:15 PM~18212467
> *Drove mine to the super show in 04  then to LA.  A month b4 I drove it to Detroit  25mpg too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT.... WAS IT CUT THEN ARE THOSE 14'S*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 2 2010, 05:37 PM~18210211
> *Damn, if you only had some pussy !
> *


I know right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 2 2010, 08:10 PM~18212394
> *YOU GOT THAT   BUT MY 5.7 AINT NO JOKE IT GOES EVERYWHERE I MEAN EVERYWHERE NO TRAILERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU ONLY DRIVE TO HOME DEPOT FOOL!!!!!!!!! OH IM SORRY AND 1 TIME TO RIVERSIDE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big head_@Aug 3 2010, 02:47 AM~18214239
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU ONLY DRIVE TO HOME DEPOT FOOL!!!!!!!!! OH IM SORRY AND 1 TIME TO RIVERSIDE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 12:15 AM~18212467
> *Drove mine to the super show in 04  then to LA.  A month b4 I drove it to Detroit  25mpg too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and you didnt come say hi? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 3 2010, 09:32 AM~18215830
> *THATS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW HOME DEPOT DOSENT EVEN  HAPPEN NO ANYMORE NOW ITS AT CHRISS BURGER I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERYWHERE GOT THE PICS TO PROOVE IT WITH HYDRAULICS
> AND 13'S PLAYER YOUR CAR HAS 14' AND YOUR STOCK.....AND YOU COME OUT ONCE EVERY THREE MONTHS SUCKER IM IN THE STREETS ALL DAY EVERY DAY WITH TWO OR SOMTIMES THREE CARS SUCKA CATCH UP (IF YOU CAN)AND I GOT MORE COMING :uh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


  :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 3 2010, 08:32 AM~18215830
> *THATS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW HOME DEPOT DOSENT EVEN  HAPPEN  ANYMORE NOW ITS AT CHRISS BURGER I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERYWHERE GOT THE PICS TO PROOVE IT WITH HYDRAULICS
> AND 13'S PLAYER YOUR CAR HAS 14' AND YOUR STOCK.....AND YOU COME OUT ONCE EVERY THREE MONTHS SUCKER IM IN THE STREETS ALL DAY EVERY DAY WITH TWO OR SOMTIMES THREE CARS SUCKA CATCH UP (IF YOU CAN)AND I GOT MORE COMING :uh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


HOME DEPOT, CHRIS BURGERS AND IMPERIAL & WESTERN SAME SHIT FOOL!!!! ABOUT 14'S DAMMMM HOMIE YOU MUST BE 1 BLIND ASSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ABOUT CATCHING UP DONT HAVE TO!!! I DONT NEED 5 6 7 CARS!!! I ONLY HAVE 1 AND I ALWAYS HIT HOMEBOY!!! SO COUNT YOU'RE TROPHIES BETWEEN ALL YOU'RE CARS AND REALLY ASK YOU'RE'SELF WHO NEEDS TO CATCH UP???????


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*

OK guys, we have spent a great deal of time trying to come up with the best possible price for these H&E hood ornaments taking into consideration the amount of work, materials, qtys we would be making. 

As per my last reply I told you guys that there is an incredible amount of work required to created these Perfect, High Quality, Flawless pieces. 
You have seen the close up pics above and can see the incredible attention to detail. Our parts are like OEM or better. 

Taking everything into consideration the best we can do on these are;

H&E Hood Ornament, Triple Chrome Plated: $350 each

Shipping is extra based on your Location, Level of Service & Insurance which is optional

each piece will be individually numbered with our serial number so we know who has purchased one. 

Like I said before these are Very Difficult and require an incredible amount of time to make to the High Quality & Detail as you see in the pics. 

Delivery will be based on First Come First Serve. Meaning the sooner you send your payment you'll be added to the list and get yours as they are completed. 

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Thanks Guys!!

*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:18 AM~18225881
> *that IS CORRECT (VERY GOOD) .all places you never hit i dont ever see you out there... :wow: 6 or seven cars is cuz i can do like that fooo!!! and my le cab is on HIT 9 trophies and 7 of them 1st place in less then a year that i have had it...and i still havent redone my le cab yet MY WAY... so when you stop showing some elses car  then come hollar at me cus my six four rag who by the way is gonna have hydros is coming to bust you a new ass...................................................  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh and my sixty is tooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: (i dont call them lowriders if they aint got switches) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> P.S. MY LECAB DOSENT LOOK NOTHING LIKE WHEN I BOUGHT IT
> *


post more pics of that sexy lecab damn i miss that bitch out here in NC badd ass i got a dozen pics from car shows here but can never get enough of this one


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 2 2010, 08:28 PM~18211347
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BIG PAGE, EBAY, caveydd81, MR. Cadillac, Dylante63, CORE, luv_my58, Lost-my-Mind
> Couple of Ballerz in this mofo... :0
> ...


WOOD PETE LOL ......................IM ONE OF THE BROKE ONES


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:29 AM~18225981
> *post more pics of that sexy lecab damn i miss that bitch out here in NC badd ass i got a dozen pics from car shows here but can never get enough of this one
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 4 2010, 08:35 AM~18225529
> *OK guys,  we have spent a great deal of time trying to come up with the best possible price for these H&E hood ornaments taking into consideration the amount of work, materials, qtys we would be making.
> 
> As per my last reply I told you guys that there is an incredible amount of work required to created these Perfect, High Quality, Flawless pieces.
> ...



Oh great, now there is gonna be more LeCab hood emblems than there were actual Le cabs made.

Great craftsmanship though. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 4 2010, 04:17 PM~18229009
> *
> Oh great, now there is gonna be more LeCab hood emblems than there were actual Le cabs made.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BIG PAGE, EBAY, mafiacustoms



*what it dooooo*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

T T T


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 4 2010, 03:17 PM~18229009
> *
> Oh great, now there is gonna be more LeCab hood emblems than there were actual Le cabs made.
> 
> ...


im going to put one on my hardtop coupe :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Aug 15 2007, 10:27 PM~8564670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 the lac looks nice for the fack its a drop top cadillac but fuck them rims on it ...........................13"............................ all the way homie will brin out the cadillac 4sho


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 15 2007, 01:56 PM~8796883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its the cadillac king what up brain le cabriolet looks clean :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17889029
> *some old pics i had from Greensboro NC last year
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice super nice


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 9 2008, 04:04 AM~9901035
> *dont know if this's been discussed already but what was the deal with BLACK PEARL, why does it have the 77-79 analog heater controls?maybe they wanted something different? or was it a 77-79 changed to 80s/90? was this a real lecab? :dunno: just wondering thats all
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: black cabriolet looks super clean now thats a poster bord


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 8 2009, 02:10 AM~12640386
> *IN JAPAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Look at this beauty :0 , just sitting in my garage waiting to be fixed up and driven away! :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 6 2010, 02:56 PM~18247084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice project!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18231032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 4 2010, 07:19 PM~18231032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOH WIAT TILL THIS ONE COME BACK OUT ....


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 6 2010, 06:01 PM~18248193
> *OOOH WIAT TILL THIS ONE COME BACK OUT ....
> *


 :0


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 6 2010, 07:01 PM~18248193
> *OOOH WIAT TILL THIS ONE COME BACK OUT ....
> *


*man i cant wait to start tearing down my le cab 

soon....sooon........sooooon...........................*
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 6 2010, 02:56 PM~18247084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who ended up with this one? Looks like the one CORE picked up from some of the pics? :dunno:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 7 2010, 01:39 PM~18252699
> *man i cant wait to start tearing down my le cab
> 
> soon....sooon........sooooon...........................
> ...



:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 5 2010, 05:16 PM~18239182
> *  :thumbsup: black cabriolet looks super clean now thats a poster bord
> *


analog heat in 1980 as well the last year 





dont know if this's been discussed already but what was the deal with BLACK PEARL, why does it have the 77-79 analog heater controls?maybe they wanted something different? or was it a 77-79 changed to 80s/90? was this a real lecab? just wondering thats all


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 10 2010, 09:04 AM~18273329
> *analog heat in 1980 as well the last year
> dont know if this's been discussed already but what was the deal with BLACK PEARL, why does it have the 77-79 analog heater controls?maybe they wanted something different? or was it a 77-79 changed to 80s/90? was this a real lecab?  just wondering thats all
> *


one of my fave Le Cabs all-time...I hope its real  

my 80 has an analog heater control too - I thought they changed them to digital in 82? :dunno: 

what I do know is the easiest way to "find" an 80's Le Cab is buy a 78/79 (easier to find and usually way cheaper) and strip all the Le Cab parts and convert an 80's Coupe Deville. 

but anyone that owns an 80's can spot the one major difference in person in about 3 seconds


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 10 2010, 09:45 AM~18274367
> *one of my fave Le Cabs all-time...I hope its real
> 
> my 80 has an analog heater control too - I thought they changed them to digital in 82?  :dunno:
> ...


:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18212467
> *Drove mine to the super show in 04  then to LA.  A month b4 I drove it to Detroit  25mpg too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Brian, that picture brings back memories when I drove my Olds to Vegas. 
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TH£ W£STSID£ C.C. WAY.........UP UP UP*</span>


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 10 2010, 02:08 PM~18276490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

TTT :wow:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW LAST WEEKEND.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

my 80 has an analog heater control too - I thought they changed them to digital in 82? 






yea 81 got that "468" electronic control crap and fuel injection on a 368cu. & the heats electronic as well then anything up the big bad ass Ht 4100 :biggrin:, 1980 my favorite year all analog


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 12 2010, 07:41 PM~18297137
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono: :scrutinize: :nono: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :nono: :scrutinize: 

:biggrin: :0 :sprint:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 10 2010, 09:45 AM~18274367
> *one of my fave Le Cabs all-time...I hope its real
> 
> my 80 has an analog heater control too - I thought they changed them to digital in 82?  :dunno:
> ...



some people have 2 of these :wow:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

any one got one 4 sale pm me


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Aug 13 2010, 06:43 AM~18300074
> *some people have 2 of these  :wow:
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:ugh: :around: :rofl: :tongue:  :loco: :yes: :x: :run: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 05:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come on how much? :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 10 2010, 03:19 PM~18277489
> *TH£ W£STSID£ C.C. WAY.........UP UP UP</span>
> *


i want a Le Cab now!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 26 2010, 11:53 PM~17896172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ATTENION TO DETAIL IN THE SECOND PIC LOOK AT THE KNOCK OFFS LINED UP PERFECT ROLLN DOWN THE HIGHWAY BEST LECAB OUT THERE HANDS DOWN


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18305687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18305687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18305687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Simple, clean, elegant. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 10 2010, 01:08 PM~18276490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I passed you on the 10 about a month ago.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 15 2010, 01:24 AM~18312079
> *I passed you on the 10 about a month ago.
> 
> 
> ...


FUKIN SICK ASS CADDY


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 10 2010, 12:22 AM~18272113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  very nice.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> I passed you on the 10 about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*HESS & EISENDHARDT 

TO 
THE
MUTHAFUCCIN
TOP


THE AFTERMATH 2*


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

*TH£ W£STSID£ C.C. WAY.........UP UP UP*</span>

:0 :wow: 
man i fucking love this lecab i cant get enough of this car good job big page. 
there is alot lecabs out but there not out there like yours. who says show cars dont hop.this is one mean machine keep it up big homie!!!


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 13 2010, 10:11 PM~18305687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: very classy


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 05:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is just ridiculous :uh:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v256/Boo...oletdjddfhh.jpg[/img]


clean car in joe cooley & rodney o video


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 9 2010, 11:22 PM~18272113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-SLOTH_@Aug 16 2010, 12:54 AM~18318964
> *this is just ridiculous  :uh:
> *


Its a fkin blow up kiddy pool for my 16 month old and a bunched up car cover get over it ppl :uh: put over 40 miles on my lecab yesterday.......... its washes up just fine....... oh and page mine has a lil snap too :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2010, 05:26 PM~18325276
> *Its a fkin blow up kiddy pool for my 16 month old and a bunched up car cover get over it ppl :uh: put over 40 miles on my lecab yesterday.......... its washes up just fine....... oh and page mine has a lil snap too :biggrin:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2010, 05:51 PM~18325527
> *:boink:
> *


*I THINK I PUT 40 MILES ON MY WHIP JUST ON SATURDAY PLUS ANOTHER 70 MILES ON SUNDAY AND THATS EVERY WEEKEND * :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 16 2010, 04:26 PM~18325276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ......... :biggrin: ........*WHAT UP BRIAN !!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 06:58 PM~18325595
> *I THINK I PUT 40 MILES ON MY WHIP JUST ON SATURDAY PLUS ANOTHER 70 MILES ON SUNDAY AND THATS EVERY WEEKEND  :biggrin:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :cheesy: its too fkin hot here im waitin till the fall when the humiduty breaks then Ill be out alot more :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 16 2010, 07:04 PM~18325659
> *:0 ......... :biggrin: ........WHAT UP BRIAN !!
> *


sup mayne :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 15 2010, 09:14 PM~18318558
> *
> I passed you on the 10 about a month ago.
> 
> ...


No problem. Looked good out there


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> *  :cheesy:  its too fkin hot here im waitin till the fall when the humiduty breaks then Ill be out alot more :biggrin:  *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Aug 16 2010, 08:09 AM~18320599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: 
*IT'S A BEAUTIFUL SIGHT WHEN YOU SEE 1 OF THESE ON THE ROAD !!!*


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*MY LIL BOY. 64 AARON THROWING UP THAT WESTSIDE ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD.....*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Another Majestics LA Chapter rag to be hitting the streets soon.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> Another Majestics LA Chapter rag to be hitting the streets soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 16 2010, 09:56 PM~18328403
> *Another Majestics LA Chapter rag to be hitting the streets soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

LE hackbriolet


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

nice job on that one :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 16 2010, 09:56 PM~18328403
> *Another Majestics LA Chapter rag to be hitting the streets soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING CAR!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 16 2010, 08:56 PM~18328403
> *Another Majestics LA Chapter rag to be hitting the streets soon.</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/v.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/rubeyes2.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:green\'>Is that another in the background?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

hno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 18 2010, 12:37 AM~18340114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> one of the best& 1st guys stepped up to the plate to make a vert coupe deville.... still love it! "coupe de vert" what you should call it & get the emblems for q panels made,  hacks are top less!!!!!!!


[/quote]
Im not puttin shit on it but a for sale sign! im done with the lowrider game!!
Im going to put my talents into building customs!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 18 2010, 10:46 AM~18342996
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wait until you see what's up my sleeve !


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 17 2010, 11:37 PM~18340114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT SAW THAT :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Aug 17 2010, 11:37 PM~18340114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 18 2010, 05:02 PM~18345702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wait until you see what's up my sleeve !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 19 2010, 08:16 AM~18351506
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


page! stop pickin on people! :biggrin:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> > Another Majestics LA Chapter rag to be hitting the streets soon.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 07:57 PM~18327604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE FUTURE LOWRIDER....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Aug 19 2010, 05:15 PM~18355282
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHERE U AT FOOL THOUGHT YOU WERE COMIN TO MY SHOP


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 19 2010, 04:30 PM~18355411
> *WHERE  U AT  FOOL  THOUGHT  YOU WERE  COMIN TO  MY SHOP
> *


haven't got everything together yet.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Aug 19 2010, 05:33 PM~18355424
> *haven't got everything together yet.
> *


 :0


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 19 2010, 04:36 PM~18355456
> *:0
> *


DID THEM CHROMES WORK FOR YOU?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 18 2010, 07:11 AM~18341396
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: wasup


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2010, 10:29 PM~18358742
> *uffin:
> *


 :420: I was thinking the same thing PG. # :420:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

Oscar's rag cadi "KLIQUE EDITION" is finally on its way home, 2 get put together!!! Coming soon to a show near u!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 20 2010, 09:26 AM~18361169
> *Oscar's rag cadi "KLIQUE EDITION" is finally on its way home, 2 get put together!!! Coming soon to a show near u!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 20 2010, 09:26 AM~18361169
> *Oscar's rag cadi "KLIQUE EDITION" is finally on its way home, 2 get put together!!! Coming soon to a show near u!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 20 2010, 10:26 AM~18361169
> *Oscar's rag cadi "KLIQUE EDITION" is finally on its way home, 2 get put together!!! Coming soon to a show near u!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 20 2010, 07:26 AM~18361169
> *Oscar's rag cadi "KLIQUE EDITION" is finally on its way home, 2 get put together!!! Coming soon to a show near u!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 20 2010, 08:26 AM~18361169
> *Oscar's rag cadi "KLIQUE EDITION" is finally on its way home, 2 get put together!!! Coming soon to a show near u!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 20 2010, 09:26 AM~18361169
> *Oscar's rag cadi "KLIQUE EDITION" is finally on its way home, 2 get put together!!! Coming soon to a show near u!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Aug 20 2010, 08:52 PM~18366402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 21 2010, 12:03 AM~18367361
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Aug 20 2010, 08:52 PM~18366402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


avo on the creep!!!
ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Aug 20 2010, 08:52 PM~18366402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 17 2010, 12:08 PM~18333234
> *LE hackbriolet
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CAR IS REAL NICE BRO, MORE PEOPLE WILL LIKE IT THAN NOT, LOOKS GOOD CANT PLEASE EVERYONE


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Aug 22 2010, 01:51 PM~18376647
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Aug 22 2010, 01:51 PM~18376647
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


  maybe for sale


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Aug 22 2010, 04:16 PM~18377465
> * maybe for sale
> *


What's the price?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Aug 22 2010, 06:15 PM~18378119
> *What's the price?
> 
> 
> *


Not sure yet Homie I got two projects Im trying to sell before the lecab.thats my last option which I hate to do but I need to invest in a Business Im trying to get


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 20 2010, 09:26 AM~18361169
> *Oscar's rag cadi "KLIQUE EDITION" is finally on its way home, 2 get put together!!! Coming soon to a show near u!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


WOOD UP HOMIE DA FUCKER LOOKS REAL GOOD TELL OSCAR I SAID WOOD UP!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie+Aug 20 2010, 08:52 PM~18366402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: NO ACTION IN THIS TOPIC MEANS SOMEONES GETTIN THIS BAD BOY :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Aug 25 2010, 05:09 AM~18400602
> *
> 
> :wow:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

A PIC I TOOK OF ONE OF THE HOMIE SPANKS OLD ONES\


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

80 CHOP TOP IM ALMOST FINISHED WITH DON'T TALK TO MUCH SHIT GUY'S I KNOW IT'S NOT A OG LE CAB :uh: 
















IT LOOKED LIKE THIS A MONTH AGO 








:wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Aug 25 2010, 10:28 PM~18408687
> *80 CHOP TOP IM ALMOST FINISHED WITH DON'T TALK TO MUCH SHIT GUY'S I KNOW IT'S NOT A OG LE CAB  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD TO SEE YOU PUT IT TOGETHER LOOKS REAL GOOD I LIKED THE FRAME ON THAT CAR


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

forsale 14k. yall seen this?? not bad...... not a lecab but looks good , specially if u want that top to peel back....... btw not mines,

















615-207-4286


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 26 2010, 09:05 AM~18410302
> *forsale 14k. yall seen this?? not  bad...... not a lecab but looks good , specially if u want that top to peel back....... btw not mines,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 01:50 AM~18400114
> *WOOD UP HOMIE DA FUCKER LOOKS REAL GOOD TELL OSCAR I SAID WOOD UP!
> *


CLEEN CADDY!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 26 2010, 07:05 AM~18410302
> *forsale 14k. yall seen this?? not  bad...... not a lecab but looks good , specially if u want that top to peel back....... btw not mines,
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but I cannot justify paying 14k for a chop. :wow:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Aug 23 2010, 12:41 AM~18381215
> *Not sure yet Homie I got two projects Im trying to sell before the lecab.thats my last option which I hate to do but I need to invest in a Business Im trying to get
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

LeCabs are nice if you like that sort of thang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 26 2010, 08:15 PM~18416412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No need to ask read the Tag!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 26 2010, 08:15 PM~18416412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 26 2010, 05:05 PM~18414684
> *Nice but I cannot justify paying 14k for a chop.  :wow:
> *





true true


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 26 2010, 08:05 AM~18410302
> *forsale 14k. yall seen this?? not  bad...... not a lecab but looks good , specially if u want that top to peel back....... btw not mines,
> 
> 
> ...


more pics?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 27 2010, 07:10 AM~18419247
> *more pics?
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 26 2010, 07:05 PM~18414684
> *Nice but I cannot justify paying 14k for a chop.  :wow:
> *


yeah but a real 80's lecab in that condition would be over $35k easy :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 27 2010, 11:16 AM~18419615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is fresh, worth 14 stacks


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 27 2010, 03:09 PM~18421205
> *that bitch is fresh, worth 14 stacks
> *



agreed. That would be a nice daily..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IF SOMEONE IS INTRESTED STILL HAVE IT, ALOT MORE DONE, MAKE OFFER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NOT DONE BUT YOU CAN SEE WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TRIM IS NOT ON, JUST PLACED IT THERE
AND THE TRIM THAT GOES ALONG THE SIDE IS CUSTOM AND NOT ON THERE YET NOT LIKE A FLEET OR COUPE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOT ALOT OF WORK INTO THIS CAR AND ALOT OF IDEAS THAT I HAVE NOT PUT OUT THERE YET, PAINT IS LIKE BLACK GLASS FLAWLESS, TOP WILL FOLD ALL THE WAY DOWN NOT SIT ON THE TRUNK SELLING CHEAP MAKE OFFER ALSO HAVE 2 MORE CADDYS FORSALE IF YOU JUST WANT TO HAVE ONE BUILT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18421322
> *GOT ALOT OF WORK INTO THIS CAR AND ALOT OF IDEAS THAT I HAVE NOT PUT OUT THERE YET, PAINT IS LIKE BLACK GLASS FLAWLESS, TOP WILL FOLD ALL THE WAY DOWN NOT SIT ON THE TRUNK SELLING CHEAP MAKE OFFER ALSO HAVE 2 MORE CADDYS FORSALE IF YOU JUST WANT TO HAVE ONE BUILT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Aug 27 2010, 12:30 PM~18421359
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 hey what up big daddy how you been havent seen you on in a minute


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2010, 01:11 PM~18421610
> *:0 hey what up big daddy how you been havent seen you on in a minute
> *


im chill homie.. What about you?? i know huh


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Aug 27 2010, 02:34 PM~18422285
> *im chill homie.. What about you?? i know huh
> *


tryin to get rid of some stuff, but hey what you can do :cheesy:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2010, 06:09 PM~18423356
> *tryin to get rid of some stuff, but hey what you can do :cheesy:
> *


Everybody is on broke status homie


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 07:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Long Beach Coast Cadillac... :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 27 2010, 01:09 PM~18421205
> *that bitch is fresh, worth 14 stacks
> *


Glad to hear that!
once mine is out of paint prison and put back together im putting it up for sale! :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 09:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

One of the homies in the CHI..


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 09:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

What base n candy is on that red caddy???looks sick


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that red is nice.... that was one of my color combo. options i was thinking  love that color top........... got 2 more color options for early 2011


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
big Klique!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is looking bad ass! 




Not that it really matters too me but how butchered can a LeCab be and still be considered an OG LeCab?

78-79 convertible setup & emblems on 80's then updated to 90's?

Was talking to Nate last night and he has gone through this whole process :around:

1978 Cadillac Paris Coupe deville Convertible 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391595

Looking at the one in the video makes me really want to do it but then I kind of figure I could do it up OG (79 but clean like the one from WestSide cc :thumbsup: ) then go through all this if I ever get tired of it and want to change up. I already have a 92 I can strip, but the entire process kind of has me wanting to wait. hno: 

Advise from any of you guys who have one? Ebay, on the other side of this...whenever I see your ride I feel like I just want mine looking like a 79


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY motherfuckers! I stay on TOP


----------



## 72muscle (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18421322
> *GOT ALOT OF WORK INTO THIS CAR AND ALOT OF IDEAS THAT I HAVE NOT PUT OUT THERE YET, PAINT IS LIKE BLACK GLASS FLAWLESS, TOP WILL FOLD ALL THE WAY DOWN NOT SIT ON THE TRUNK SELLING CHEAP MAKE OFFER ALSO HAVE 2 MORE CADDYS FORSALE IF YOU JUST WANT TO HAVE ONE BUILT
> *


----------



## 72muscle (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Aug 20 2010, 08:52 PM~18366402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN U DESIDE IF I WANT 2 SELL LET ME NO....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 07:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 30 2010, 05:41 PM~18444485
> *Thanks for the compliment. Mines a 78 Paris.
> 
> *











*AND ITS NICE !!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 09:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GOT TO LOVE THEM O.G LE CABS .....LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS NICE, yes: AND I LIKE THE SONG PLAYIN


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Aug 30 2010, 04:35 PM~18443356
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> big Klique!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WOOD UP GERMAN?!


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 1 2010, 12:30 AM~18458138
> *WOOD UP GERMAN?!
> *


 :wave: nada just checkin out the lacs. Call me when u get a chance I lost your number


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 27 2010, 08:16 AM~18419615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HEY CARLOS IS THAT THE 1 WE SAW @ THE ROSE BOWL TOY DRIVE ???*


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2010, 06:26 PM~18325276
> *Its a fkin blow up kiddy pool for my 16 month old and a bunched up car cover get over it ppl :uh: put over 40 miles on my lecab yesterday.......... its washes up just fine....... oh and page mine has a lil snap too :biggrin:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 brain is this your lac


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2010, 04:26 PM~18325276
> *Its a fkin blow up kiddy pool for my 16 month old and a bunched up car cover get over it ppl :uh: put over 40 miles on my lecab yesterday.......... its washes up just fine....... oh and page mine has a lil snap too :biggrin:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT 4 the og H & E rags  :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 1 2010, 03:36 PM~18462810
> *HEY CARLOS IS THAT THE 1 WE SAW @ THE ROSE BOWL TOY DRIVE ???
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 2 2010, 12:05 AM~18467164
> *TTT 4 the og H & E rags  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Sep 2 2010, 08:09 AM~18468975
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72muscle_@Aug 30 2010, 08:08 PM~18445984
> *WHEN U DESIDE IF I WANT 2 SELL LET ME NO....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 26 2010, 08:05 PM~18414684
> *Nice but I cannot justify paying 14k for a chop.  :wow:
> *


there all chops homie, you think a le cab was born with no top? :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 3 2010, 10:33 AM~18477786
> *there all chops homie, you think a le cab was born with no top?  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: 

Chop, LeCab or Paris... All sweet cars IF done properly...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 30 2010, 11:31 PM~18446245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really clean and classy looking rag! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 3 2010, 09:33 AM~18477786
> *there all chops homie, you think a le cab was born with no top?  :biggrin:
> *


 * :biggrin: VERY TRUE BUT THERE IS O.G. H & E AND PARIS CHOPS THE REST ARE JUST CHOPS :biggrin: * :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 3 2010, 08:33 AM~18477786
> *there all chops homie, you think a le cab was born with no top?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 3 2010, 01:03 PM~18479648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:happysad: If you go back throughout this topic you can argue with old posts... I understand the point but the simple fact is, Cadillac had the conversions done (good/bad/whatever) which makes it a "Le Cabriolet" or "Paris" period. 

I dont think these rides should sell for outrageous amounts of money just because of the name but demand has decided that. 

I personally would not pay 14k for a chop... if I was going to do that I would take the time in having it converted myself rather than buying it completed. Just my opinion. uffin:

Now can somebody post more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: HOP SHOP

What up Mike :wave: Day off like you said?  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

LeCabs & Paris are OK if you like that sort of thing! But me personally... I HATE THEM ALL!!! :run:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

ttttttt


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 3 2010, 08:30 PM~18482659
> *LeCabs & Paris are OK if you like that sort of thing! But me personally... I HATE THEM ALL!!!  :run:
> *


Yep, str8 garbage cars, every last one of them, especially yours. :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR LE CAB'S


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18481008
> *:happysad: If you go back throughout this topic you can argue with old posts... I understand the point but the simple fact is, Cadillac had the conversions done (good/bad/whatever) which makes it a "Le Cabriolet" or "Paris" period.
> 
> I dont think these rides should sell for outrageous amounts of money just because of the name but demand has decided that.
> ...



Lets say you crash and total a stock 1980 lecab in mint condition, what will the insurance company pay you?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 5 2010, 07:34 PM~18494161
> *Lets say you crash and total a stock 1980 lecab in mint condition, what will the insurance company pay you?
> *


That's a great question.

It would depend on the policy you have. If anybody is worried about their policy/coverage you should have what is called a "declared value" policy. 

If not, your fucked!

Your own insurance company will lie to you and say your covered but your NOT.

Unless it is a "declared value" policy.

Footnote: "declared vale" is the term used in California, it may differ across the states.

Barlow Insurance in Cali does them. I have had them for over 15 years and have had 2 total losses, NO QUESTIONS asked, check in hand 10 days after loss!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 07:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar's at it again! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 5 2010, 07:44 PM~18494244
> *That's a great question.
> 
> It would depend on the policy you have. If anybody is worried about their policy/coverage you should have what is called a "declared value" policy.
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 5 2010, 07:44 PM~18494244
> *That's a great question.
> 
> It would depend on the policy you have. If anybody is worried about their policy/coverage you should have what is called a "declared value" policy.
> ...


hagery calls it stated value..


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

if you are paying more then 15k for a le cabe you are a moron or a jap. at the end the day you have a chop top that looks good but built like shit with a shitty top. the day cadillac out source the caddy to third party it no longer classfied as factory very but a chop top with a rag. not saying i wouldt buy one if i ran across one but those are the facts.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Does anyone know if a big body frame will fit under my 79 lecab and what is all different


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 6 2010, 12:32 PM~18498343
> *Does anyone know if a big body frame will fit under my 79 lecab and what is all different
> *


The frames from 77-96 are the same.Not much difference.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Sep 6 2010, 10:23 AM~18497873
> *if you are paying more then 15k for a le cabe you are a moron or a jap. at the end the day you have a chop top that looks good but built like shit with a shitty top. the day cadillac out source the caddy to third party it no longer classfied as factory very but a chop top with a rag. not saying i wouldt buy one if i ran across one but those are the facts.
> *


I respect your opinion homie but if you look at it the right way you can spend 10k, 20k, or even 30k but when you sell them you still get a big profit. I have spent differant amounts on all the Le Cabs that I have purchased and I have always made a big enough profit to replace what I spent get another car and still have money to spare. But the one I have now I don;t think I will ever get what I have put into it between time and money but thats OK because this last one is the one I am keeping..... Just my 2 sense.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Sep 6 2010, 11:23 AM~18497873
> *if you are paying more then 15k for a le cabe you are a moron or a jap. at the end the day you have a chop top that looks good but built like shit with a shitty top. the day cadillac out source the caddy to third party it no longer classfied as factory very but a chop top with a rag. not saying i wouldt buy one if i ran across one but those are the facts.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 05:23 PM~18188345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW MUST BE NICE TO BE ABLE TO DO THAT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:05 AM~18490958
> *Yep, str8 garbage cars, every last one of them, especially yours. :biggrin:
> *


You know you like Mine WhiteBoy!!! :biggrin: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Aug 13 2010, 10:23 AM~18300447
> *any one got one 4 sale pm me
> *


x2 im looking for one also..........


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Sep 6 2010, 02:11 PM~18499249
> *The frames from 77-96 are the same.Not much difference.
> *



yep its the same


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> I respect your opinion homie but if you look at it the right way you can spend 10k, 20k, or even 30k but when you sell them you still get a big profit. I have spent differant amounts on all the Le Cabs that I have purchased and I have always made a big enough profit to replace what I spent get another car and still have money to spare. But the one I have now I don;t think I will ever get what I have put into it between time and money but thats OK because this last one is the one I am keeping..... Just my 2 sense.
> 
> all true facts, like once said but..... the cars are in demand in the lowrider scene & actually to the real old school cadillac fans, some is not getting rid of them unless your going to pay a nice ticket, okay we all know H&E did crappy cheap work converting theses "HARD TOPS" puting there badges on them & going thur goverment regulations & putting theses for sale at dealerships as a convertible option,kind of like an astro roof option (moonroof) but heres the deal, what was the prive on a coupe deville with a sun roof option, compared to a convertible option sent to H&E? my car was 29k. & some change i got the window sticker... thats alot of money back .......... & as time go on, out of g.m or not......still rare car & getting more rare..... my opinion & some facts & knowledge.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 8 2010, 02:13 PM~18516771
> *
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> *
> all true facts, like once said but..... the cars are in demand in the lowrider scene & actually to the real old school cadillac fans, some is not getting rid of them unless your going to pay a nice ticket, okay we all know H&E  did crappy cheap work converting theses "HARD TOPS" puting there  badges on them & going thur goverment regulations  & putting theses for sale  at dealerships as a convertible option,kind of like an astro roof option (moonroof) but heres the deal, what was the prive on a coupe deville with a sun roof option, compared to a convertible option sent to H&E? my car was 29k. & some change i got the window sticker... thats alot of money back .......... & as time go on, out of g.m or not......still rare car & getting more rare..... my opinion & some facts & knowledge.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

WHO'S LE CAB AT 1:00 IN ? LOOKS LIKE THE BROWN ONE FORM BOWTIE


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 7 2010, 08:47 AM~18505528
> *You know you like Mine WhiteBoy!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




I do, I do.............. :h5:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Sep 8 2010, 05:07 PM~18518251
> *WHO'S LE CAB AT 1:00 IN ? LOOKS LIKE THE BROWN ONE FORM BOWTIE
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YES, :cheesy: AND AM PROUD TO SAY ITS NOT A LECAB


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 8 2010, 06:41 PM~18519114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 

A lot further along than mine  






























Actually Plague, I have not touched it since Sergio dropped it off. Heard what happened to my old ride he took out there :tears:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 8 2010, 07:41 PM~18519114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 8 2010, 07:05 PM~18519365
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> A lot further along than mine
> ...


OH YEAH HE CALLED ME ONE NIGHT AND WAS LIKE CAN YOU GIVE ME PRICES FOR MY BIGBODY PARTS I WAS LIKE :0 HE TOLD ME IT WAS STOLEN, THAT WAS A CLEAN RIDE HE BRUNG IT TO THE SHOP WHEN HE CAME OVER, THAT SUCKS WHY HE TELL YOU THAT  , I HAD A 78 MONTE CLEAN AND SOLD IT DUDE GOT JACKED AND THEY BURNED IT AND THE ASS SENT ME PICTURES :angry: THAT CAR YOU HAVE IS SOLID AND A NICE BUILDER AND ALL THE MAIN PIECES ARE THERE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN, IS THAT A LOWRIDER BLOCK OR WHAT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoesmake_@Sep 8 2010, 07:35 PM~18519720
> *the car are good
> We can supply brand shoes,all the shoes are high quality and free shipping
> http://shoesmake.com/product.asp?topclassid=39
> ...


 :buttkick: I CAN GUARANTEE THERE AINT A LECAB OR VERT IN THERE :machinegun:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shoesmake_@Sep 8 2010, 09:35 PM~18519720
> *the car are good
> We can supply brand shoes,all the shoes are high quality and free shipping
> http://shoesmake.com/product.asp?topclassid=39
> ...


GTFO Newb......... No non lolow spam!!! :buttkick:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 08:06 PM~18520049
> *GTFO Newb......... No non lolow spam!!! :buttkick:
> *


THE CAR ARE GOOD :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

speakin of spam I have one shop manual left


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoesmake_@Sep 8 2010, 08:35 PM~18519720
> *the car are good
> We can supply brand shoes,all the shoes are high quality and free shipping
> http://shoesmake.com/product.asp?topclassid=39
> ...


  stupid newb :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1937219166.html 
:0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 09:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :naughty: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 8 2010, 10:46 PM~18522203
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1937219166.html
> :0
> *











:boink:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 7 2010, 09:47 AM~18505528
> *You know you like Mine WhiteBoy!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is the duct tape for the chicks?! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Sep 9 2010, 01:20 AM~18522337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 9 2010, 11:02 AM~18524361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there is coach built 4 door verts! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 9 2010, 11:13 AM~18524444
> *there is coach built 4 door verts! :biggrin:
> *


*I KNOW THAT SHIT IS FUNNY THATS LIKE THE CHRYSLER 300 FOUR DOOR RAG  *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 9 2010, 07:15 AM~18523246
> *is the duct tape for the chicks?! :biggrin:
> *


Thats how us WhiteBoys do it!!! :naughty:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 9 2010, 08:15 AM~18523246
> *is the duct tape for the chicks?! :biggrin:
> *


THE DUCT TAPE IS TO HELP THE TOP COME UP I USE GREEN DUCT TAPE :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

1/4 panel interior pieces im workin on for my chop.


















I just got to wrap the black and tan piece in vinyl :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 9 2010, 03:18 PM~18526369
> *1/4 panel interior pieces im workin on for my chop.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 9 2010, 02:18 PM~18526369
> *1/4 panel interior pieces im workin on for my chop.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 27 2010, 02:11 AM~18418280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: fell in love wih a cadillac


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Sep 14 2009, 01:22 PM~15076412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 9 2010, 04:18 PM~18526369
> *1/4 panel interior pieces im workin on for my chop.
> 
> 
> ...


nice bamboo flooring :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 04:45 PM~18527063
> *nice bamboo flooring :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! well it was a nice floor when i first put it in, then my kids changed that quick! :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL FORSALE BEFORE COMPLETE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SHITTY PHONE PICTURES


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 9 2010, 10:29 AM~18524586
> *THE DUCT TAPE IS TO HELP THE TOP COME UP I USE GREEN DUCT TAPE :biggrin:
> *


Fuck Duct Tape! Im going to start taking Midgets with me everywhere I go to do that! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 9 2010, 10:14 PM~18529984
> *Fuck Duct Tape! Im going to start taking Midgets with me everywhere I go to do that!  :biggrin:
> *


*Ooh sell me a pair i need some of those.... :biggrin: *


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i found this 4 sale on chevroletimpalas.com

http://www.chevroletimpalas.com/!cid_0...rxhtr8hvc4p.jpg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 9 2010, 09:19 PM~18529224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that blue interior looks good


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thought for the day: A goal without a deadline is only a dream (lonestar)


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 10 2010, 11:05 PM~18538923
> *i found this 4 sale on chevroletimpalas.com</span>
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.chevroletimpalas.com/[email protected]\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.chevroletimpalas.com/!cid_0...rxhtr8hvc4p.jpg</a>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>its still around in that condition? Remember there were a whole bunch of
pictures of that one, was in pretty bad shape overall. How much they asking?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2010, 04:27 AM~18539665
> *that blue interior looks good
> *


THANKS BRO WAITING ON THE NEW WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

t t t :yes:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

79 lecab - 8K miles  :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Le...Q5fTrucks#v4-37


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 11 2010, 01:54 PM~18542112
> *Thought for the day: A goal without a deadline is only a dream (lonestar)
> *


:yes:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 12 2010, 07:00 PM~18549954
> *79 lecab - 8K miles  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Le...Q5fTrucks#v4-37
> ...



Somethin suspicious about the interior pics !!!! :0


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Sep 12 2010, 11:19 PM~18552120
> *Somethin suspicious about the interior pics !!!! :0
> *


you noticed too? something is not right with the 5th pic. That pic shows a hardtop interior.


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Sep 12 2010, 11:47 PM~18552682
> *you noticed too? something is not right with the 5th pic. That pic shows a hardtop interior.
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Sep 13 2010, 12:47 AM~18552682
> *you noticed too? something is not right with the 5th pic. That pic shows a hardtop interior.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 12:18 AM~18521559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:happysad: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18554723


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fucking shit cars, ugly as fuck!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 11 2010, 10:37 PM~18545349
> *its still around in that condition? Remember there were a whole bunch of
> pictures of that one, was in pretty bad shape overall. How much they asking?
> *


i dont no how much  there is no priced


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth+Sep 12 2010, 10:19 PM~18552120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have none of you ever heard of a HARDTOP Convertible
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 14 2010, 05:08 AM~18562630
> *Have none of you ever heard of a HARDTOP Convertible
> .
> .
> ...


 :0 






:roflmao:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Sep 14 2010, 11:50 AM~18564617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKING CARS!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 14 2010, 06:08 AM~18562630
> *Have none of you ever heard of a HARDTOP Convertible
> .
> .
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 12 2010, 01:18 AM~18545495
> *THANKS BRO WAITING ON THE NEW WHEELS :biggrin:
> *


what you getting??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2010, 04:22 AM~18589309
> *what you getting??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

ANY ONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN FIND A LEFT DOOR GLASS OR GET ONE MADE FOR A LE CAB


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Sep 14 2010, 10:50 AM~18564617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*1 2 3 *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 19 2010, 07:24 PM~18606020
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
your 90ing out the rear of your 79 also I see


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 20 2010, 01:38 AM~18608935
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> your 90ing out the rear of your 79 also I see
> 
> ...


already done.... :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 19 2010, 10:54 PM~18608507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

my 80 gonna be done in early spring......... with a sneak attack......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*WESTSIDE LECABS ON THE SET OF NCIS LOS ANGELES  *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

sneek pic....79 ............90ed out...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 09:49 PM~18616892
> *sneek pic....79 ............90ed out...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 07:49 PM~18616892
> *sneek pic....79 ............90ed out...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 08:49 PM~18616892
> *sneek pic....79 ............90ed out...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 19 2010, 10:54 PM~18608507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURE, THESE GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 10:49 PM~18616892
> *sneek pic....79 ............90ed out...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Pics from '07 Super Show.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 19 2010, 10:54 PM~18608507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

[/quote]

this car was nice when it looked like this


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Sep 22 2010, 09:51 PM~18637757
> *
> *


*whats up homie whats good :biggrin: *


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

>


this car was nice when it looked like this 
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 23 2010, 04:37 PM~18645409
> *whats up homie whats good :biggrin:
> *


BIG PAGE QUE ONDA :wave:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2010, 04:49 PM~18614201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 8 2010, 11:58 PM~18522250
> *:0  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


g6RnPCBxIZE&feature

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 19 2010, 11:54 PM~18608507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did the 78 79 and 80,s have the same convertible rack?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 24 2010, 07:49 PM~18654481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 how much???


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 24 2010, 06:49 PM~18654481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 25 2010, 09:26 PM~18661687
> *did the 78 79 and 80,s have the same convertible rack?
> *



close, but :no:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 24 2010, 06:49 PM~18654481
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 10:49 PM~18616892
> *sneek pic....79 ............90ed out...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...question?

If your gonna 90 out a 79 Lecab, wouldnt it be easier and cheaper to just get a 80s fleet or coupe and get a convertible top put on? instead of changing body panels etc...???


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 21 2010, 07:02 PM~18625806
> *NICE PICTURE, THESE GOING TO VEGAS
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 25 2010, 09:11 PM~18662309
> *looks good...question?
> 
> If your gonna 90 out a 79 Lecab, wouldnt it be easier and cheaper to just get a 80s fleet or coupe and get a convertible top put on? instead of changing body panels etc...???
> *


:drama:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Sep 25 2010, 11:02 PM~18662249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Playa! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 25 2010, 09:30 PM~18661715
> *:0 how much???
> *













































































*

OK guys, we have spent a great deal of time trying to come up with the best possible price for these H&E hood ornaments taking into consideration the amount of work, materials, qtys we would be making. 

As per my last reply I told you guys that there is an incredible amount of work required to created these Perfect, High Quality, Flawless pieces. 
You have seen the close up pics above and can see the incredible attention to detail. Our parts are like OEM or better. 

Taking everything into consideration the best we can do on these are;

H&E Hood Ornament, Triple Chrome Plated: $350 each

Shipping is extra based on your Location, Level of Service & Insurance which is optional

each piece will be individually numbered with our serial number so we know who has purchased one. 

Like I said before these are Very Difficult and require an incredible amount of time to make to the High Quality & Detail as you see in the pics. 

Delivery will be based on First Come First Serve. Meaning the sooner you send your payment you'll be added to the list and get yours as they are completed. 

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Thanks Guys!!

*


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

How do you bank off of another companies design?

$350 is high! but If your a Lecab owner I guess its nothing...but being that its a replica shouldn't the price be just a little lower? 

I understand a lot of work goes into making these but its still a knock-off...right? 

just saying...not hating


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 26 2010, 05:28 AM~18663378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great craftsmanship! Nice quality.

BUT, I don't get it?

There were a small amount of Le Cabs ever made to begin with and I cant imagine that a great deal of them are missing their hood ornaments.

So the majority of people who MAY buy these would be posers and Le Chops.

And maybe a few OG owners.

G/L on the sale.


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Sep 21 2010, 05:44 AM~18619515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 26 2010, 08:19 PM~18667217
> *Great craftsmanship! Nice quality.
> 
> BUT, I don't get it?
> ...


agreed...I did'nt imagine there was such high demand for these ornaments...so much that you have to be placed on "THE LIST" ?

just saying...not hating


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 26 2010, 07:06 PM~18667657
> *agreed...I did'nt imagine there was such high demand for these ornaments...so much that you have to be placed on "THE LIST" ?
> 
> just saying...not hating
> *


sounds like hate to me.... let the homie get his green.... he knows his business


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 25 2010, 10:11 PM~18662309
> *looks good...question?
> 
> If your gonna 90 out a 79 Lecab, wouldnt it be easier and cheaper to just get a 80s fleet or coupe and get a convertible top put on? instead of changing body panels etc...???
> *


NO NO! that would make it a le chop!!! this way its still the real mutha fukin deal! OG hess and eisenhardt!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama: :drama: it's just like a fake rolex . That's just my opinion
Good craftsmanship though g/l on sale. (emblem)


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 26 2010, 09:11 PM~18667697
> *sounds like hate to me.... let the homie get his green.... he knows his business
> *


then clean your ears...I think the price the skilled craftman wants to sell his craft is a bit high for a replica piece...but guess what my opinion my problem :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 26 2010, 09:12 PM~18667703
> *NO NO! that would make it a le chop!!! this way its still the real mutha fukin deal! OG hess and eisenhardt!!!
> *


lol...hopefully thats not the idea of the people converting a 79 lecab to 80s body with a 90s update...shit as long as it has a functioning top with quarter windows then its all good :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18667703
> *NO NO! that would make it a le chop!!! this way its still the real mutha fukin deal! OG hess and eisenhardt!!!
> *


That's how I felt... I wanted to leave H&E s work alone..so that way people couldn't talk shit.. even thow I'm sure some will.....
.. to me its the same as adding 90 fenders, , just a bit more..Just my two cents


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

the shit is rare - mostly cause alot of the OG owners changed them up right off the showroom floor "cause they were ugly". the prev owner of mine threw his out for the same reason...he "wanted a caddy hood ornament on his caddy"

add to the fact the amount of real lecabs I've seen missing them...and the ones that had em are all peeling and bubbled. plus the number of fake conversion leCabs out there...i'd say there should be a pretty decent demand

if you found an OG one in mint condition - what would it be worth? i'm bettin more than $350 

:dunno:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 26 2010, 08:13 PM~18669033
> *the shit is rare - mostly cause alot of the OG owners changed them up right off the showroom floor "cause they were ugly". the prev owner of mine threw his out for the same reason...he "wanted a caddy hood ornament on his caddy"
> 
> add to the fact the amount of real lecabs I've seen missing them...and the ones that had em are all peeling and bubbled. plus the number of fake conversion leCabs out there...i'd say there should be a pretty decent demand
> ...


this words are real no bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 26 2010, 11:13 PM~18669033
> *the shit is rare - mostly cause alot of the OG owners changed them up right off the showroom floor "cause they were ugly". the prev owner of mine threw his out for the same reason...he "wanted a caddy hood ornament on his caddy"
> 
> add to the fact the amount of real lecabs I've seen missing them...and the ones that had em are all peeling and bubbled. plus the number of fake conversion leCabs out there...i'd say there should be a pretty decent demand
> ...


yea it would be worth more than $350 due to it being RARE and an ORIGINAL PART :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

''Wow I didn't think Making a high quality piece for someone would cause such a controversy.

TO DATE ONLY 4 PURCHASES HAVE BEEN MADE.

It's easy to say $350 is High but though that have seen it in person can vouch for the 99.9% Flawless Piece.

These are HAND MADE. If it was so easy than everyone would make them at this level. 

We make these as required, Not Mass Production.

Sure give me a 100 pieces to make and the price will be less than half.

When i say LIST, yes that is exactly it. There is a list cause we don't mass produce.

I was asked to make these, I did not volenteer or say "HEY I CAN MAKE A KILLING ON THESE"

I have been working on this for well over a year, trying, testing, making samples..etc Those that have asked me to do so know how long and have waited patiently for me to get to this point. I have spend much time and money and I'll be Lucky if I break even selling a cple pieces but the fact of the matter is I love what i do and get a high out of Creating Quality Work. 

You guys all know what i'm talking about, when you visualize your dream car, spend so much time and money to make it. Then feel that Complete Satisfaction when finally done!!

Le Cabs are not your everyday car, and those of you that have them know what i mean. They are Prizes and Treasures. All we are doing is helping you to realize that.


*I apologize if I upset or insulted anyone. It was not my intension to do so.*

To all those with the positive complements and support, Thank You Very Much, It makes it worth it!


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 27 2010, 05:38 PM~18676009
> *''Wow I didn't think Making a high quality piece for someone would cause such a controversy.
> 
> TO DATE ONLY 4 PURCHASES HAVE BEEN MADE.
> ...



:biggrin: You must be a great friend to have spent your hard earned money, time, energy and design all to accommodate a couple of friends who asked you to make them a hood emblem!


Were these friends actual LeCab owners?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Sep 27 2010, 09:04 PM~18676751
> *:biggrin: You must be a great friend to have spent your hard earned money, time, energy and design all to accommodate a couple of friends who asked you to make them a hood emblem!
> Were these friends actual LeCab owners?
> *


I seen some custom car club emblems he did that turned out super clean - so I took him a re-pop 82 hood ornament (Brent made a while back) that I wasn't gonna put on my car - a real 80 leCab - and asked him if he could make me one. Skip who's on here also had one of Brent's he tried re-chroming - it still didn't turn out - so he wants one too for his 79. I came across another 80 awhile back - again without one - so that makes 3 real leCabs with fake-ass re-pop hood ornaments


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 27 2010, 08:21 PM~18677618
> *I seen some custom car club emblems he did that turned out super clean - so I took him a re-pop 82 hood ornament (Brent made a while back) that I wasn't gonna put on my car - a real 80 leCab - and asked him if he could make me one. Skip who's on here also had one of Brent's he tried re-chroming - it still didn't turn out - so he wants one too for his 79. I came across another 80 awhile back - again without one - so that makes 3 real leCabs with fake-ass re-pop hood ornaments
> *



:thumbsup: What a nice guy.


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 27 2010, 09:21 PM~18677618
> *I seen some custom car club emblems he did that turned out super clean - so I took him a re-pop 82 hood ornament (Brent made a while back) that I wasn't gonna put on my car - a real 80 leCab - and asked him if he could make me one. Skip who's on here also had one of Brent's he tried re-chroming - it still didn't turn out - so he wants one too for his 78. I came across another 80 awhile back - again without one - so that makes 3 real leCabs with fake-ass re-pop hood ornaments
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 27 2010, 08:21 PM~18677618
> *I seen some custom car club emblems he did that turned out super clean - so I took him a re-pop 82 hood ornament (Brent made a while back) that I wasn't gonna put on my car - a real 80 leCab - and asked him if he could make me one. Skip who's on here also had one of Brent's he tried re-chroming - it still didn't turn out - so he wants one too for his 79. I came across another 80 awhile back - again without one - so that makes 3 real leCabs with fake-ass re-pop hood ornaments
> *


MAYBE ONE DAY, ILL BE ABLE TO PARK MY CONVERSION, NEXT TO U SKIPPY AND SLABRIDER'S REAL LECABS KEEP IT UP BIG DADDY YOU LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*circa 1996*


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 27 2010, 09:21 PM~18677618
> *I seen some custom car club emblems he did that turned out super clean - so I took him a re-pop 82 hood ornament (Brent made a while back) that I wasn't gonna put on my car - a real 80 leCab - and asked him if he could make me one. Skip who's on here also had one of Brent's he tried re-chroming - it still didn't turn out - so he wants one too for his 79. I came across another 80 awhile back - again without one - so that makes 3 real leCabs with fake-ass re-pop hood ornaments
> *


 :wave: :scrutinize: 
I think I had a part to do with this after you had the ball rolling with Jas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

real fake who cares if the crafstman ship is there and done right.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 02:54 PM~18684514
> *real fake who cares if the crafstman ship is there and done right.
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 26 2010, 07:28 AM~18663378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Piece! I would pay $350 for a quality made part anyday, no haggle.

its just like when 59impala or who ever started making the custom switch plate a few years ago, i had one of the first switch plates after he started advertising and everyone i knew was like " oh you paid too much, and blah blah blah" but next thing you know a few months later everyone had it.

Quality speaks for itself. And when i get a Lecab or Lechop, I will definately buy this piece. Nice Job


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 28 2010, 04:54 PM~18683772
> *:wave:  :scrutinize:
> I think I had a part to do with this after you had the ball rolling with Jas
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TTT FOR THEM O.G. LE CABS AND PARIS*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WELL I GOT A QUESTION, IF IT IS A 79 TOP ON A 80S BODY BUT USED LECAB PARTS DO YOU GUYS STILL CONSIDER THAT A REAL LECAB?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 28 2010, 11:52 PM~18689203
> *WELL I GOT A QUESTION, IF IT IS A 79 TOP ON A 80S BODY BUT USED LECAB PARTS DO YOU GUYS STILL CONSIDER THAT A REAL LECAB?
> *



*CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT PLAYER ITS YOURS  *BUT IN MY PERSONNEL OPINION IF YOU HAVE A REAL ROLEX MOTOR WITH A FAKE ROLEX CASE I CONSIDER 
NOT REAL BUT THATS JUST ME.....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CANT WAIT TILL I'M ON THE STREETS I THINK MINE WILL BE NICE, I WAS THINKING OF HAVING ME A CUSTOM EMBLEM MADE ,ALREADY GOT THE SIDE ONES MADE, AND WAIT TILL U SEE THE LICENSE PLATES. TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 10:55 PM~18689228
> *CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT PLAYER ITS YOURS  BUT IN MY PERSONNEL OPINION IF YOU HAVE A REAL ROLEX MOTOR WITH A FAKE ROLEX CASE I CONSIDER
> NOT REAL BUT THATS JUST ME.....
> *


I DIDNT USE LECAB PARTS I AM ASKING YOUR VIEWS ON IT AND WHAT YOU THINK BIG DADDY AND OTHER PEOPLE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 28 2010, 11:01 PM~18689288
> *I DIDNT USE LECAB PARTS I AM ASKING YOUR VIEWS ON IT AND WHAT YOU THINK BIG DADDY AND OTHER PEOPLE
> *


I MUST HAVE QUOTED YOU AS YOU CHANGED IT BUT GOT IT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 12:00 AM~18689274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*AT THE END OF THE DAY BRO BE PROUD OF YOUR RIDE REAL OR NOT REAL AS LONG AS YOUR HAPPY THATS ALL THAT MATTERS  *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 09:57 AM~18681860
> *circa 1996
> 
> 
> ...


ANTHONY FUENTES "BOW DOWN" LE CAB


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2010, 12:09 AM~18689344
> *ANTHONY FUENTES "BOW DOWN" LE CAB
> *


*THAT LAC IS DOPE WHERE IS THAT CAR NOW*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 11:08 PM~18689338
> *AT THE END OF THE DAY BRO BE PROUD OF YOUR RIDE REAL OR NOT REAL AS LONG AS YOUR HAPPY THATS ALL THAT MATTERS
> *


THIS HOW I GOT STARTED BRO I HAVE HAD AROUND 25 COUPES BUT FROM THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A LECAB IN PERSON I WANTED ONE, BUT ME HAVING 6 KIDS AND A WIFE THAT SPENT LIKE CRAZY I HAD TO SET SOME MONEY ASIDE FOR MY KIDS AND I ONLY COULD FIND 79S OR 78 PARIS AND I WANTED IT 90 AND YOU CAN SEE HOW MUCH DOLLARS AND WORK IS NEEDED TO DO THAT SO I WENT THIS WAY, WHEN WE ALL GET TO VEGAS WE WILL CRUISE THE STRIP BUT BIG PAGE IF YOU BRING THAT BIG WESTSIDE PLAQUE THE SIZE OF MY PINTO YOU ARE IN THE BACK OF THE LINE CAUSE NOONE CAN SEE WHERE THEY GOING :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 12:13 AM~18689363
> *THIS HOW I GOT STARTED BRO I HAVE HAD AROUND 25 COUPES BUT FROM THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A LECAB IN PERSON I WANTED ONE, BUT ME HAVING 6 KIDS AND A WIFE THAT SPENT LIKE CRAZY I HAD TO SET SOME MONEY ASIDE FOR MY KIDS AND I ONLY COULD FIND 79S OR 78 PARIS AND I WANTED IT 90 AND YOU CAN SEE HOW MUCH DOLLARS AND WORK IS NEEDED TO DO THAT SO I WENT THIS WAY, WHEN WE ALL GET TO VEGAS WE WILL CRUISE THE STRIP BUT BIG PAGE IF YOU BRING THAT BIG WESTSIDE PLAQUE THE SIZE OF MY PINTO YOU ARE IN THE BACK OF THE LINE CAUSE NOONE CAN SEE WHERE THEY GOING :biggrin:
> *


*:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Believe me homie if i wouldn't of got this one i would of done the same thing chop that fuccer up fucc it as for 78 79 i like them also i think they are great cars and one day people are gonna say fucc i should of kept mine :biggrin:*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 11:19 PM~18689394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Believe me homie if i wouldn't of got this one i would of done the same thing chop that fuccer up fucc it  as for 78 79 i like them also i think they are great cars and one day people are gonna say fucc i should of kept mine  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A OUT DOOR SPOT  NOW I NEED TO HURRY


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 29 2010, 01:54 AM~18689610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 29 2010, 12:19 AM~18689394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Believe me homie if i wouldn't of got this one i would of done the same thing chop that fuccer up fucc it  as for 78 79 i like them also i think they are great cars and one day people are gonna say fucc i should of kept mine  :biggrin:
> *


might as well because real or not once you cut it the value is down anyway or to alot of people once it had 13s on it and was a lowrider the value goes down


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 31 2006, 04:04 PM~5528271
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: gotta love this caddi!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2010, 01:34 AM~18689985
> *might as well because real or not once you cut it the value is down anyway or to alot of people once it had 13s on it and was a lowrider the value goes down
> *


*I DISAGREE NOW A DAYS THERE IS ALOT OF SUCCESSFUL PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER INDUSTRY, AND NOT TO MENTION ALL THE OTHER PLACES IN THE WORLD THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS... THESE CARS CAN BE SOLD AND ARE GETTING SOLD FOR A GREAT DEAL OF MONEY *(80'S)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 29 2010, 01:46 AM~18690075
> *I DISAGREE NOW A DAYS THERE IS ALOT OF SUCCESSFUL PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER INDUSTRY, AND NOT TO MENTION ALL THE OTHER PLACES IN THE WORLD THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS...  THESE CARS CAN BE SOLD AND ARE GETTING SOLD FOR A GREAT DEAL OF MONEY  (80'S)
> *


You can disagree all you want but fact is fact your limiting your market when you cut it and it has to be sold to the right person to be of value. So same goes with a cutter car it's worth something to the owner or potential buyer. I own a real vert Regal from the factory but I don't go around dissing cutter cars because honestly technology is better now and some are done better then mine. Just my opinon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Like I said I ain't here to start trouble about it I'm just saying were into lowriding and I thought we were all about customizing cars and how much more could you customize it by making it a real working convertible.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 12:52 AM~18689203
> *WELL I GOT A QUESTION, IF IT IS A 79 TOP ON A 80S BODY BUT USED LECAB PARTS DO YOU GUYS STILL CONSIDER THAT A REAL LECAB?
> *


78/79's are alot easier to find and I know for a fact there are some 80's conversions out there with all the 70's leCab parts claiming to be OG. 

If it doesn't have the correct year sticker on the door and the correct rack in the car... I would not consider that a real leCab

but I have huge respect for the guys that build clean ass conversions like yours - that are straight up about it


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2010, 02:34 AM~18689985
> *might as well because real or not once you cut it the value is down anyway or to alot of people once it had 13s on it and was a lowrider the value goes down
> *


that applies to the classic chevy's for sure ...but remember, the classic caddy people don't even consider a leCab a real convertible. the only interest they have - and its small - is the fact that they're rare. add to the fact that these same guys won't even look at a caddy past 79. so why are the 80's in greater demand and pull in way higher dollars? one word - lowriding. and one reason - you can easily 90 em 

so what would have a greater value - a stock 80-82 or a 90'd 80-82? I would say a 90'd - because your top $ buyer is going to be a lowrider, and he's gonna want to 90 that shit anyway


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 29 2010, 07:42 AM~18690668
> *78/79's are alot easier to find and I know for a fact there are some 80's conversions out there with all the 70's leCab parts claiming to be OG.
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2010, 01:54 AM~18690124
> *You can disagree all you want but fact is fact your limiting your market when you cut it and it has to be sold to the right person to be of value. So same goes with a cutter car it's worth something to the owner or potential buyer. I own a real vert Regal from the factory but I don't go around dissing cutter cars because honestly technology is better now and some are done better then mine. Just my opinon.
> *


*Of coarse all lowriders a have limited market. but it still doesn't stop them from selling for some outrages amounts of money depending on how its built. i see plenty of lowriders (cut) being sold for $65,000.00 and up. As for me dissing other cars you must be talking about the wrong person. I like the fact that other people are daring enough to cut there cars into rag tops and be successful because i would of done it as well if I wouldn't have found mine i would have been doing the same thing.But if it wasn't a le cab i wouldn't call it a le cab *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 29 2010, 06:42 AM~18690668
> *78/79's are alot easier to find and I know for a fact there are some 80's conversions out there with all the 70's leCab parts claiming to be OG.
> 
> If it doesn't have the correct year sticker on the door and the correct rack in the car... I would not consider that a real leCab
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 29 2010, 07:00 AM~18690720
> *that applies to the classic chevy's for sure ...but remember, the classic caddy people don't even consider a leCab a real convertible. the only interest they have - and its small - is the fact that they're rare. add to the fact that these same guys won't even look at a caddy past 79. so why are the 80's in greater demand and pull in way higher dollars? one word - lowriding. and one reason - you can easily 90 em
> 
> so what would have a greater value - a stock 80-82 or a 90'd 80-82? I would say a 90'd - because your top $ buyer is going to be a lowrider, and he's gonna want to 90 that shit anyway
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 29 2010, 10:48 AM~18692063
> *Of coarse  all lowriders a have limited market. but it still doesn't stop them from selling for some outrages amounts of money depending on how its built. i see plenty of lowriders (cut) being sold for  $65,000.00 and up. As for me dissing other cars you must be talking about the wrong person. I like the fact that other people are daring enough to cut there cars into rag tops and be successful because i would of done it as well if I wouldn't have found mine i would have been doing the same thing.But if it wasn't a le cab i wouldn't call it a le cab
> *


fair enough I didn't really mean dissing but going out your way to bold and large size "TTT FOR THE REAL LECAB" but it's all good like I said I'm not trying to start no drama so TTT for all Convertible Caddies


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2010, 11:05 AM~18692188
> *fair enough I didn't really mean dissing but going out your way to bold and large size "TTT FOR THE REAL LECAB" but it's all good like I said I'm not trying to start no drama so TTT for all Convertible Caddies
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE IM JUST A PROUD OWNER THATS ALL...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 29 2010, 05:42 AM~18690668
> *78/79's are alot easier to find and I know for a fact there are some 80's conversions out there with all the 70's leCab parts claiming to be OG. If it doesn't have the correct year sticker on the door and the correct rack in the car... I would not consider that a real leCab
> 
> but I have huge respect for the guys that build clean ass conversions like yours - that are straight up about it
> *


There some on this site. LOL!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN, I DIDNT MEAN TO OPEN A CAN OF WORMS REAL FAKE WHATEVER YOU WANNA CALL IT LIKE PAGE SAID ITS YOURS, JUST BE PROUD OF IT  BUT I WOULD NOT PUT A LECAB EMBLEM ON MY CADDY CAUSE I KNOW ITS NOT A LECAB OR A CLONE. BUT I LOVE THEM SAIL PANELS SO WE DID MINE LIKE THAT, ALL OF THEM I SEEN IN HERE ARE CLEAN :wow:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 01:01 PM~18692592
> *DAMN, I DIDNT MEAN TO OPEN A CAN OF WORMS REAL FAKE WHATEVER YOU WANNA CALL IT LIKE PAGE SAID ITS YOURS, JUST BE PROUD OF IT  BUT I WOULD NOT PUT A LECAB  EMBLEM  ON MY CADDY CAUSE I KNOW ITS NOT A LECAB OR A CLONE. BUT I LOVE THEM SAIL PANELS SO WE DID MINE LIKE THAT, ALL OF THEM I SEEN IN HERE ARE CLEAN :wow:
> *


I would put the emblems on - and call it a clone. I know a dude that built a 68 Hemi Dart SS clone - even as a clone its still appraised at over $100k - and still a badass fuckin car


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> might as well because real or not once you cut it the value is down anyway or to alot of people once it had 13s on it and was a lowrider the value goes down
> [>>> my value aint dropping on nothing i own unless its a new school.....old schoolsor riders, ...aint dropping, unless you hurting for cash. i wouldnt sell mines.. unless its a offer you cant refuse.((input)) in the game
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

byw yall do know theres some conversion 58's & nines on here that use to be 4doors now there rags.......why, cuz they cant find them as much or desperate........... who cares ....................


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 29 2010, 05:42 AM~18690668
> *78/79's are alot easier to find.
> *



I have a Paris, I believe they were ONLY made in 78. Correct me if I am wrong fellas.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 29 2010, 12:06 PM~18693008
> *I know a dude that built a 68 Hemi Dart SS clone
> *


Hemi-Dart SS? and it appraised over 100k?

Are you sure? Because Hemi-Dart and SS dont go together, those are two different car companies.

Is that similar to having a Impala-Challenger? or a Ford AMG?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY motherfuckers! I stay on TOP


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 29 2010, 03:18 PM~18694987
> *I have a Paris, I believe they were ONLY made in 78. Correct me if I am wrong fellas.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 27 2010, 09:50 PM~18678552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mind didnt come with one... does that mean I have a fake LeCab hno:


Personally I think they are fuckn ugly. :drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 29 2010, 07:07 PM~18695758
> *Mind didnt come with one... does that mean I have a fake LeCab hno:
> Personally I think they are fuckn ugly. :drama:
> *


NO MY HOMIES DIDNT COME WITH ONE EITHER ....AND HIS IS REAL


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 29 2010, 05:22 PM~18695016
> *Hemi-Dart SS? and it appraised over 100k?
> 
> Are you sure? Because Hemi-Dart and SS dont go together, those are two different car companies.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 29 2010, 05:26 PM~18695049
> *EBAY, to the motherfucking top.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Yep, and the reality is motherfuckers have fake rolex's claiming they are real because they're posers and fronting
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18695049
> *EBAY, to the motherfucking top.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Yep, and the reality is motherfuckers have fake rolex's claiming they are real because they're posers and fronting
> *


Heres another example...Ebay is the real deal and Craigslist is a knock off of Ebay 

LMAO!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

A TWINKIES AND A ZINGER OR A VOGUE AND A UNIROYAL, BURGER KING OR MCDONALDS, PEPSI OR COKE
OREO'S ARE THOSE CHEAP COOKIES AT THE DOLLAR STORE WITH 2 ROWS OF VANILLA AND ONE ROW OF CHOCOLATE IN THE MIDDLE :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 10:07 PM~18696818
> *A TWINKIES AND A ZINGER OR A VOGUE AND A UNIROYAL, BURGER KING OR MCDONALDS, PEPSI OR COKE
> OREO'S ARE THOSE CHEAP COOKIES AT THE DOLLAR STORE WITH 2 ROWS OF VANILLA AND ONE ROW OF CHOCOLATE IN THE MIDDLE  :roflmao:
> *


LOL...WASSUP BIG DADDY....IM WAITING ON MY MONTE LECAB  LOL


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 29 2010, 06:22 PM~18695016
> *Hemi-Dart SS? and it appraised over 100k?
> 
> Are you sure? Because Hemi-Dart and SS dont go together, those are two different car companies.
> ...


yeah sorta similar :uh: 

google it - it was a factory 68 and 69 dart (and cuda) that was taken off the assembly line, sent out to Hurst (I think) and converted into hemi cars - then only sold by dealers to race teams and dudes with mopar connections. Hemi SS Dart. they were never made from the factory (sorta like our leCabs n Paris) they owned the super stock class so hard NHRA changed the rules so ford and chevy could compete


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 29 2010, 08:16 PM~18696925
> *LOL...WASSUP BIG DADDY....IM WAITING ON MY MONTE LECAB  LOL
> *


custom convertible, i like the sound of monte lecab :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TOOK THIS FROM THE BLACK LOWRIDERS TREAD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SUPER CLEAN


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 11:23 PM~18697787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/nickatina_photos
SEXY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 09:39 PM~18697982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm coming after this dude! Even if I have to go to Hong Kong and shit :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LIKE THIS COMBO ON THIS CAR


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18698078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like my lil' brothers old car....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY DAUGHTER IN FRONT OF A LECAB


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 10:10 PM~18689347
> *THAT LAC IS DOPE WHERE IS THAT CAR NOW
> *


In Japan...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY ALL TIME FAVORITE PARIS


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18697787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S :wave:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE REAL LE CHOPS*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Sep 29 2010, 10:03 PM~18698190
> *THANK'S  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Sep 30 2010, 12:03 AM~18698190
> *THANK'S  :wave:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: whats up brother!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 29 2010, 10:08 PM~18698233
> *:0  :biggrin: whats up brother!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Sep 29 2010, 10:12 PM~18698276
> *:wave:
> *


YOUR BOY OVER THERE IS COMING WAY HARD, WITH THAT MONTE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 29 2010, 10:05 PM~18698208
> *TTT FOR THE REAL LE CHOPS
> *


 :rant: :ninja: :squint: :nicoderm: :banghead: :nono: :dunno: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 10:16 PM~18698303
> *:rant:  :ninja:  :squint:  :nicoderm:  :banghead:  :nono:  :dunno:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


I told you :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 29 2010, 10:18 PM~18698320
> *I told you :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: SEE YOU TOMORROW SO WE CAN KNOCK THAT OUT, YOU LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 11:10 PM~18689347
> *THAT LAC IS DOPE WHERE IS THAT CAR NOW
> *


 Japan.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 10:20 PM~18698328
> *:angry: SEE YOU TOMORROW SO WE CAN KNOCK THAT OUT, YOU LOOKIN GOOD
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague+Sep 29 2010, 09:39 PM~18697982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this car was done at bowtieconnection many years ago and the convert was done at newport conv.. they did a badass job on it too with the quater window... painted by gs autobody and the caddy dash was hook up by mister Ed...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 10:00 PM~18698160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 29 2010, 10:53 PM~18698563
> *:cheesy:
> *


YEAH I SNAGGED YOUR OLD PICTURES :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 29 2010, 11:05 PM~18698208
> *TTT FOR THE REAL LE CHOPS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 11:09 PM~18698245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

WASUP PAGE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 01:35 AM~18698992
> *WHAT UP PLAYER WHATS GOOD? :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:39 AM~18699007
> *WHAT UP PLAYER WHATS GOOD? :biggrin:
> *


Same shit Homie still lookin for that door glass :angry:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 12:39 AM~18699010
> *Same shit Homie still lookin for that door glass :angry:
> *


Whats Good


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 01:39 AM~18699010
> *Same shit Homie still lookin for that door glass :angry:
> *


*MAN HOMIE AS FAR AS I HEAR THATS A COLD MISSION IF I HEAR ANYTHING I WILL LET YOU KNOW *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:42 AM~18699017
> *MAN HOMIE AS FAR AS I HEAR THATS A COLD MISSION IF I HEAR ANYTHING I WILL LET YOU KNOW
> *


Its a Mission alright :run:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 01:46 AM~18699034
> *Its a Mission alright :run:
> *


*YOU BUILDING A LE CAB*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:47 AM~18699037
> *YOU BUILDING A LE CAB
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 *DARKNICE *
> [/quote
> :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 01:52 AM~18699048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 *NICE *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:54 AM~18699057
> * :0  :0  :0  :0 NICE
> *


Thanks Homie Debating on keeping it or not :dunno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 01:55 AM~18699058
> *Thanks Homie Debating on keeping it or not :dunno:
> *


*KEEP IT HOMIE*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:58 AM~18699063
> *KEEP IT HOMIE
> *


Too many projects,might put it away for a while till I get the 58 done.wasup with your rides?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 01:12 AM~18699098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 02:06 AM~18699081
> *Too many projects,might put it away for a while till I get the 58 done.wasup with your rides?
> *


*YEAH THAT MIGHT BE A GOOD IDEA TO PUT THAT ONE AWAY.SAME HERE TO MANY PROJECTS NOT ENOUGH MONEY*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 01:17 AM~18699108
> *YEAH THAT MIGHT BE A GOOD IDEA TO PUT THAT ONE AWAY.SAME HERE TO MANY PROJECTS NOT ENOUGH MONEY
> *


I feel you Homie we just can't have em all at once


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 02:20 AM~18699111
> *I feel you Homie we just can't have em all at once
> *


*AINT THAT THE TRUTH  *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 01:21 AM~18699114
> *AINT THAT THE TRUTH
> *


We all in the same boat Doggie


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 02:22 AM~18699116
> *We all in the same boat Doggie
> *


*THIS FUCCED UP RECESSION GOTS TO END...*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Sep 30 2010, 01:17 AM~18699108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true but jus keep the le cab cuz u can always find a 58.... but its not everyday i can get a lecab...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 30 2010, 02:27 AM~18699124
> *true but jus keep the le cab cuz u can always find a 58.... but its not everyday i can get a lecab...
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 01:30 AM~18699131
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: its not just the 58 Homie just too many in general.Plus that 8 to me is a keeper cause ever since I was a kid I wanted the same exact 8 that my 90 year old neighbor had and didn't know what he has OG owner too RIP :angel:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 01:34 AM~18699140
> *:biggrin: its not just the 58 Homie just too many in general.Plus that 8 to me is a keeper cause ever since I was a kid I wanted the same exact 8 that my 90 year old neighbor had and didn't know what he had OG owner too RIP :angel:
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

I'm out PAGE GN Homie


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 02:34 AM~18699140
> *:biggrin: its not just the 58 Homie just too many in general.Plus that 8 to me is a keeper cause ever since I was a kid I wanted the same exact 8 that my 90 year old neighbor had and didn't know what he has OG owner too RIP :angel:
> *


*I FEEL YOU DOG I GREW UP SEEING MY OLD NEIGHBOR WITH A SIX DUCE WAGON 
HE FINALLY SOLD TO ME WHEN I WAS NINETEEN BUT AFTER I HOOKED IT UP I HAD TO SELL IT TO HELP OUT MY HEFITA MAN I STILL WISH I HAD OLD BETSY(62WAGON)WHEN HE SOLD IT TO ME HE SAID HE HAD NAMED HER SO THE NAME STAYED THE SAME WHILE I OWNED IT (6YEARS)  *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Sep 30 2010, 02:38 AM~18699150
> *I'm out PAGE GN Homie  </span>
> *



  *<span style=\'colorARKblue\'>ALRATO*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 01:39 AM~18699152
> *I FEEL YOU DOG I GREW UP SEEING MY OLD NEIGHBOR WITH A SIX DUCE WAGON
> HE FINALLY SOLD TO ME WHEN I WAS NINETEEN BUT AFTER I HOOKED IT UP I HAD TO SELL IT TO HELP OUT MY HEFITA MAN I STILL WISH I HAD OLD BETSY(62WAGON)WHEN HE SOLD IT TO ME HE SAID HE HAD NAMED HER SO THE NAME STAYED THE SAME WHILE I OWNED IT (6YEARS)
> *


Sad stories Bro.I regret selling some rides after they gone but you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 24 2010, 06:49 PM~18654481
> *
> 
> 
> ...











The one on the left is nos Hess & Eisenhardt and was a new take off emblem from a cadi dealer. Your quality looks 100 times better than the og emblem.... I might have to buy one of yours one day to stick next to these :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 01:18 AM~18698946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 29 2010, 10:52 PM~18698553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  this car was done at bowtieconnection many years ago and the convert was done at newport conv.. they did a badass job on it too with the quater window... painted by gs autobody and the caddy dash was hook up by mister Ed...
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: That Box is tight


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY motherfuckers! I stay on TOP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TTT FOR THE OG SS DARTS* :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 04:04 PM~18704432
> *TTT FOR THE OG SS DARTS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2010, 06:04 PM~18704432
> *TTT FOR THE OG SS DARTS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 04:54 PM~18725128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



boy i love tha color scheme :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 30 2010, 05:12 PM~18704509
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:56 PM~18328403
> *Another Majestics LA Chapter rag to be hitting the streets soon.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT SHIT IS LOOK HOT !!!! LOVE THAT GREEN CANDY FLAKE TO IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacSak_@Oct 5 2010, 12:47 AM~18738750
> *DAMN THAT SHIT IS LOOK HOT !!!! LOVE THAT GREEN CANDY FLAKE TO IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  The BIG HOMIE Jacks


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THIS? ITS NOT MINES ITS FOR SALE BUT IM NOT SURE IF IT LOOKS RIGHT.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 5 2010, 02:50 AM~18738853
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THIS? ITS NOT MINES ITS FOR SALE BUT IM NOT SURE IF IT LOOKS RIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...


its a chop.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 5 2010, 10:45 AM~18741079
> *its a chop.
> *


 :roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 5 2010, 10:45 AM~18741079
> *its a chop.
> *


Aren't they all? :scrutinize:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here we go again...... :drama:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 5 2010, 12:20 PM~18741833
> *Here we go again...... :drama:
> *


 :cheesy: 


It does get old huh? I do it just to see if we can may be draw some new pictures out of hiding... hint, hint  :squint:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 5 2010, 12:14 PM~18741778
> *Aren't they all? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: again


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 5 2010, 12:23 PM~18741860
> *:cheesy:
> It does get old huh? I do it just to see if we can may be draw some new pictures out of hiding... hint, hint  :squint:
> 
> ...


THERE WILL BE SOME NEW ONES AT VEGAS


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2010, 12:31 PM~18741902
> *THERE WILL BE SOME NEW ONES AT VEGAS
> *


Im not going  too many other things to spend money on right now  :run:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 30 2010, 08:40 AM~18699782
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Props Brother


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 28 2010, 07:35 PM~18685573
> *Nice Piece!  I would pay $350 for a quality made part anyday, no haggle.
> 
> its just like when 59impala or who ever started making the custom switch plate a few years ago, i had one of the first switch plates after he started advertising and everyone i knew was like " oh you paid too much, and blah blah blah"  but next thing you know a few months later everyone had it.
> ...


Thanks Homie, We try


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 5 2010, 12:14 PM~18741778
> *Aren't they all? :scrutinize:
> *



 :biggrin: LOL, you keep telling yourself that. Maybe you can convince yourself that they are all LeChops. While you're at it convince yourself they're also worth the same.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

QUOTE(CALI_LAC @ Oct 5 2010, 02:50 AM) 
WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THIS? ITS NOT MINES ITS FOR SALE BUT IM NOT SURE IF IT LOOKS RIGHT.


its a chop
ya i know its a chop but did they cut to much off the rear deck when they shortn the trunk


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2010, 02:31 PM~18741902
> *THERE WILL BE SOME NEW ONES AT VEGAS
> *


 :thumbsup: 

you goin? Strat?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 5 2010, 11:23 AM~18741860
> *:cheesy:
> It does get old huh? I do it just to see if we can may be draw some new pictures out of hiding... hint, hint  :squint:
> 
> ...


How bout a pic with the bumper on. :happysad:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 5 2010, 08:28 PM~18746344
> *How bout a pic with the bumper on. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 5 2010, 07:46 PM~18745824
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> you goin? Strat?
> *


MAYBE ,WITH THE CRAZY HORSE:cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2010, 09:13 PM~18746930
> *MAYBE, WITH THE CRAZY HORSE :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

LE FAKE LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 5 2010, 07:28 PM~18746344
> *How bout a pic with the bumper on. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ASC grill...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 5 2010, 10:25 PM~18747642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE SEEN ONE OF THOSE VERT BEFORE OUT HERE, DONT KNOW IF IT WAS REAL BUT LOOKED REAL NICE NOT A LOWRIDER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 5 2010, 11:28 PM~18746344
> *How bout a pic with the bumper on. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 5 2010, 08:28 PM~18746344
> *How bout a pic with the bumper on. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: got one picture out of it. Coming along, lookin good Nate :thumbsup: 

Anymore pics out there? Somebody surprise us with another hno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 5 2010, 06:16 PM~18744713
> * :biggrin:  LOL, you keep telling yourself that. Maybe you can convince yourself that they are all LeChops. While you're at it convince yourself they're also worth the same.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:green\'>no, I have fallen for the hype and like the Paris/Lecabs. But I also realize the value does not matter too me, just the fact that I like the "look" and would have no problem in a quality chop.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 5 2010, 09:47 PM~18747839
> *Nice ASC grill...
> *


 a must have! Don't really care for the squared doghouse.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 5 2010, 11:20 PM~18748311
> *:biggrin: got one picture out of it. Coming along, lookin good Nate :thumbsup:
> 
> Anymore pics out there? Somebody surprise us with another hno:
> *


Thanks. Its getting there.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 6 2010, 12:26 AM~18748342
> *no, I have fallen for the hype and like the Paris/Lecabs. But I also realize the value does not matter too me, just the fact that I like the "look" and would have no problem in a quality chop.
> *


The hype? So are you saying that you would pay real Paris/LeCab money for a LeChop ?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 03:54 PM~18725128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 5 2010, 09:28 PM~18746344
> *How bout a pic with the bumper on. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2010, 02:03 AM~18748432
> * a must have! Don't really care for the squared doghouse.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:32 PM~18745675
> *QUOTE(CALI_LAC @ Oct 5 2010, 02:50 AM)
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THIS? ITS NOT MINES ITS FOR SALE BUT IM NOT SURE IF IT LOOKS RIGHT.
> its a chop
> ...


I dont think they shortended the trunk, why would you have to? and the rear deck looks like its shortened the same as a REAL LE CAB.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

PHONE PICTURES


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 6 2010, 12:07 PM~18751062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its a chop! hahah jk!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 6 2010, 06:07 AM~18749121
> *The hype? So are you saying that you would pay real Paris/LeCab money for a LeChop ?
> *


The hype meaning it has to be an OG LeCab or Paris (including full swaps, vin, rack, etc) to be considered "valuable".

Personally I wouldn't pay half the prices that come up on these OG rides. Period. I think the prices are overblown because there are a few of us out there that really want and like these, people tend to stretch the value if you know someone wants what you have real bad. 

I must say, yours appears to be one of the cleanest un-restored Paris conversions I have ever seen. How much did you pay for it? Was it in its current condition? How much would you be willing to sell it for?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 6 2010, 02:30 PM~18752664
> *The hype meaning it has to be an OG LeCab or Paris (including full swaps, vin, rack, etc) to be considered "valuable".
> 
> Personally I wouldn't pay half the prices that come up on these OG rides. Period. I think the prices are overblown because there are a few of us out there that really want and like these, people tend to stretch the value if you know someone wants what you have real bad.
> ...


:biggrin: You’re right people and prices can be overblown sometimes. For instance it wasn’t long ago that 59 and 61 rags were going for boo-koo dollars. I know someone who picked up a 61 rag for 20k less than a month ago and another person who snagged a 59 rag for 28k. Both of these cars were in unbelievable condition, unrestored by clean as heck.

I paid 12k, been offered more than twice that amount for it back in 2008. Are you making an offer? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 6 2010, 04:42 PM~18753302
> *:biggrin: You’re right people and prices can be overblown sometimes. For instance it wasn’t long ago that 59 and 61 rags were going for boo-koo dollars. I know someone who picked up a 61 rag for 20k less than a month ago and another person who snagged a 59 rag for 28k. Both of these cars were in unbelievable condition, unrestored by clean as heck.
> 
> I paid 12k, been offered more than twice that amount for it back in 2008. Are you making an offer? :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 6 2010, 03:42 PM~18753302
> *:biggrin: You’re right people and prices can be overblown sometimes. For instance it wasn’t long ago that 59 and 61 rags were going for boo-koo dollars. I know someone who picked up a 61 rag for 20k less than a month ago and another person who snagged a 59 rag for 28k. Both of these cars were in unbelievable condition, unrestored by clean as heck.
> 
> I paid 12k, been offered more than twice that amount for it back in 2008. Are you making an offer? :biggrin:
> *


Nope, no offer here.  I guess its the same with these as with everything else...supply - demand = people with the $ will pickup whatever they damn well want. I would do the same.  

Damn, you got a deal. Was it pretty close to the condition you have it in now?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 5 2010, 08:28 PM~18746344
> *How bout a pic with the bumper on. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Best Looking grill on 90's


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 6 2010, 09:10 PM~18755769
> *Best Looking grill on 90's
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 6 2010, 07:10 PM~18755769
> *Best Looking grill on 90's
> *


:yes: even added more tabs just so i don't lose it.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2010, 09:31 PM~18755976
> *:yes: even added more tabs just so i don't lose it.
> 
> 
> ...


* :biggrin: MAN HOMIE I LOVE THESE GRILLS BUT ITS BEEN A BITCH TO GET MINE DONE RIGHT 
FINALLY ALL THE CHROME IS DONE RIGHT IT WILL BE ON THERE SOON :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 6 2010, 07:51 PM~18756167
> * :biggrin: MAN HOMIE I LOVE THESE GRILLS BUT ITS BEEN A BITCH TO GET MINE DONE RIGHT
> FINALLY ALL THE CHROME IS DONE RIGHT IT WILL BE ON THERE SOON :biggrin:
> *


 can't wait to see it.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2010, 08:31 PM~18755976
> *:yes: even added more tabs just so i don't lose it.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookin good Bro


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 6 2010, 08:17 PM~18755838
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Wes up Pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 6 2010, 11:27 PM~18756921
> *Wes up Pimpin :biggrin:
> *


*whats craccin player :biggrin: *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 6 2010, 09:27 PM~18756911
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Lookin good Bro
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2010, 11:19 PM~18756852
> * can't wait to see it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 6 2010, 09:53 PM~18756197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 6 2010, 08:53 PM~18756197
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: Page Stop it


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 7 2010, 07:08 AM~18758293
> *:wow:  :wow: Page Stop it
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 7 2010, 06:43 AM~18758222
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2010, 08:31 PM~18755976
> *:yes: even added more tabs just so i don't lose it.
> 
> 
> ...



the best way to mount a asc grill is to change the brackets to a e&g or alpha it's more secure then drilling hole in a weak spot's on your header panel it will fly right off your ride because it weighs more thank any other grill and the best :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 6 2010, 08:10 PM~18755769
> *Best Looking grill on 90's
> *


   I keep thinking im going to see a clean ass 78 when its done.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Oct 7 2010, 10:01 AM~18759864
> *the best way to mount a  asc grill  is to change the brackets to a e&g  or alpha it's more secure then drilling hole in a weak spot's on your header panel it will fly right off your ride because it weighs more thank any other grill and the best  :wow:
> *


  good lookin out. Yeah i added some angle iron behind the tabs on the side. The extra tabs on top are to keep it from moving on the top.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAD ONE BUT LIKE THE ONE I HAVE NOW BETTER, BUT EVERYBODY LIKES DIFFERENT THINGS, WAS JUST TO POINTY FOR ME BUT THIS SEEMS TO BE THE ONE EVERYBODY WANTS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 6 2010, 11:07 AM~18751062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN THO ITS A CONVERSION IT STIL CLOWNS HARD TOPS :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 8 2010, 12:34 PM~18767354
> *EVEN THO ITS A CONVERSION IT STIL CLOWNS HARD TOPS :biggrin:
> *


thank you sir , THERE ARE ALOT OF NICER CADDYS OUT THERE BUT I'M ON A TIGHT BUDGET SO I HAVE TO WORK WITH WHAT LITTLE I HAVE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

REALLY LIKE THIS PICTURE OF YOUR RIDE


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 8 2010, 12:50 PM~18767421
> *thank you sir , THERE ARE ALOT OF NICER CADDYS OUT THERE BUT I'M ON A TIGHT BUDGET SO I HAVE TO WORK WITH WHAT LITTLE I HAVE
> *


YOU WELCOME PLAGUE! I KNOW HOW IT IS IM THINKING OF CALLING MY CADI BROUGHAM ONA BUDGET....


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

NOT MINES I FOUND IT ON A VEGAS TOPIC LE CHOP,CONVERSION,CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE OR WHAT EVER YOU CALL IT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 8 2010, 01:54 PM~18767447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*NO NEW ONES FROM THE SUPER SHOW OG OR CHOPPED ITS ALL GOOD?*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2010, 12:31 PM~18741902
> *THERE WILL BE SOME NEW ONES AT VEGAS
> *


 have not seen any pics of this yet


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

2 days of no lecab chat???????? :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 14 2010, 12:07 PM~18810291
> *2 days of no lecab  chat???????? :wow:
> *


 :yessad: slacking


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 12 2010, 04:53 PM~18793800
> * have not seen any pics of this yet
> *


I GUESS THEY ARE STILL BUILDING LIKE ME


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18813362
> *I GUESS THEY ARE STILL BUILDING LIKE ME
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 14 2010, 05:47 PM~18813000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Oct 14 2010, 12:38 PM~18810528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to post the big head pic :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## pimptyne (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## pimptyne (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO sings this song it cool


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Oct 14 2010, 07:45 PM~18814268
> *:wave:
> *


hey big daddy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 14 2010, 05:47 PM~18813000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 14 2010, 10:14 PM~18816456
> *I had to post the big head pic  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 15 2010, 10:54 AM~18819585
> *nice
> *


 THANX!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

boss man George holdin it down for STYLISTICS INC with "FAME"


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jorge63_@Oct 15 2010, 09:04 AM~18818738
> *WHO sings this song it cool
> *


WAR


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 15 2010, 02:24 PM~18820976
> *boss man George holdin it down for STYLISTICS INC with "FAME"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 15 2010, 12:38 AM~18816951
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Oct 15 2010, 11:04 PM~18824794
> *WAR
> *


Do you know the of the song and thanks :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

another of Georges clean ass ride... "FAME" ... STYLISTICS


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

This car is nice, it would be nicer if the wheel well moldings were on it and it was accent pinstripped.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:wow: 







> http://i52.tinypic.com/nccg3o.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 15 2010, 02:24 PM~18820976
> *boss man George holdin it down for STYLISTICS INC with "FAME"
> 
> 
> ...


He did more to it :0


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 16 2010, 01:22 PM~18827452
> *another of  Georges clean ass ride... "FAME" ...  STYLISTICS
> 
> 
> ...


JUST A LIL TO CATCH UP TO ALL THE BIG DOWGS OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Oct 14 2010, 05:47 PM~18813000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the car from santa maria? :0


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow:  best rag lac in the history of rag lacs!!!!!!  :wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: _ttt_


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 15 2010, 03:24 PM~18820976
> *boss man George holdin it down for STYLISTICS INC with "FAME"
> 
> 
> ...


NAME:..................''FAME''
YEAR :...................1980 
MAKE :..................CADI
MODEL:.................''KILLER CABRIOLET''
CLASSIFICATION;.....FULL CUSTOM
CAR CLUB.................''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES''
..........''ON THE COVER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE APRIL OF 2009''..........


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

right click and save


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Oct 19 2010, 11:08 PM~18857476
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 19 2010, 10:29 PM~18857706
> *NAME:..................''FAME''
> YEAR :...................1980
> MAKE :..................CADI
> ...


*I NOTICED YOU HAVE REAR DISC BRAKES WHAT CAR DID THAT REAREND COME OFF OF ?? THNX !!*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 20 2010, 10:37 AM~18860269
> *I NOTICED YOU HAVE REAR DISC BRAKES WHAT CAR DID THAT REAREND COME OFF OF ?? THNX !!
> *


ITS A CADI REAREND I JUST ADD THE DISC BRAKES


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Oct 19 2010, 06:40 PM~18855032
> *Is this the car from santa maria? :0
> *


YES .........THAT PIC WAS TAKEN @ THE EAGLES LODGE`S PARKING LOT.....


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 16 2010, 01:22 PM~18827452
> *another of  Georges clean ass ride... "FAME" ...  STYLISTICS
> 
> 
> ...


ENGINE:..........85 CHEVY SMALL BLOCK
FEATURING:.....EDELBROCK CARBURETOR AND INTAKE ALONGWITH ALUMINUM
.......................VALVE COVERS AND BRACKETSAND A ALUNINUM PULLY SISTEM
TASMISSION:....700R


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18857706
> *NAME:..................''FAME''
> YEAR :...................1980
> MAKE :..................CADI
> ...


Did the caddy place in vegas? And what class is this under? Full custom 80's?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 20 2010, 11:45 AM~18860744
> *Did the caddy place in vegas? And what class is this under? Full custom 80's?
> *


YEAH WE GOT 3RD, SHOWTIME 2ND LIFESTYLE 1ST N FULL CUSTOME


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 20 2010, 10:01 AM~18860861
> *YEAH WE GOT 3RD, SHOWTIME 2ND LIFESTYLE 1ST N FULL CUSTOME
> *


 well deserved.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 20 2010, 12:03 PM~18860877
> * well deserved.
> *


I THINK WE DESERVED SOMTHING BETHER BUT FUCK IT IM AREADY WORKING ON DOING SOMTHING ALSE TO IT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 20 2010, 02:07 PM~18860906
> *I THINK WE DESERVED SOMTHING BETHER BUT FUCK IT IM AREADY WORKING ON DOING SOMTHING ALSE TO IT
> *



always ready to stay on top !!!!!!!!!!!!  looks killer george!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Oct 19 2010, 08:11 PM~18855422
> *:wow:  best rag lac in the history of rag lacs!!!!!!   :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMENTS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 20 2010, 10:26 AM~18860615
> *ITS A CADI REAREND I JUST ADD THE DISC BRAKES
> *


*WHATS ALL INVOLVED IN THE CONVERSION AND WERE DID YOU GET THE PARTS ?? THNX !!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 20 2010, 01:09 PM~18861333
> *WHATS ALL INVOLVED IN THE CONVERSION AND WERE DID YOU GET THE PARTS ?? THNX !!
> *


  *94-96 impala or caprice rear ends fit and comes with rear disk brakes*


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 20 2010, 01:53 PM~18862048
> * 94-96 impala or caprice rear ends fit  and comes  with rear disk brakes
> *


cady looking good big homie


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 20 2010, 01:09 PM~18861333
> *WHATS ALL INVOLVED IN THE CONVERSION AND WERE DID YOU GET THE PARTS ?? THNX !!
> *


I GOT THEM FROM A 96 IMPALA


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Oct 19 2010, 07:11 PM~18855422
> *:wow:  best rag lac in the history of rag lacs!!!!!!   :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 sik pik! wow! hella tight!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Oct 20 2010, 06:08 PM~18863758
> *cady looking good big homie
> *


*Thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 20 2010, 06:54 PM~18864209
> *sik pik! wow!  hella tight!
> *


THANKS BRO IT REALY MEANS ALOT TO AND MY FAMILY CUS WE BUILT IT WITH ALOT OF HARD WORK AND PRIDE THANKS AGAING!!!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 15 2010, 02:24 PM~18820976
> *boss man George holdin it down for STYLISTICS INC with "FAME"
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 16 2010, 12:22 PM~18827452
> *another of  Georges clean ass ride... "FAME" ...  STYLISTICS
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> :wow:
> 
> 
> > http://i52.tinypic.com/nccg3o.jpg[/img]
> ...


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 20 2010, 01:53 PM~18862048
> * 94-96 impala or caprice rear ends fit  and comes  with rear disk brakes
> *


Are the 94-96 the same width as the 80-92 cadillacs?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Oct 20 2010, 07:23 PM~18864518
> *Are the 94-96 the same width as the 80-92 cadillacs?
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

always ahead of the game :0 nice work!!!!








[/quote]


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 20 2010, 11:01 AM~18860861
> *YEAH WE GOT 3RD, SHOWTIME 2ND LIFESTYLE 1ST N FULL CUSTOME
> *


3rd No way! Then again I would of pick 1st for all 3 cars because there were alot of bad ass caddys in Vegas For a caddy fan it was a real treat


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Might know of a Green LeCab For Sale! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 20 2010, 08:43 PM~18865502
> *Might know of a Green LeCab For Sale!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> always ahead of the game :0 nice work!!!!


[/quote]
THANKS BRO! BUT I HAVE TO KEEP UP WITH IT !!!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 15 2010, 02:24 PM~18820976
> *boss man George holdin it down for STYLISTICS INC with "FAME"
> 
> 
> ...


OMG ! :cheesy: 
:JAWDROP: 
:h5:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*FOR SALE $70,000 NO TRADES*


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 6 2010, 06:42 PM~18753302
> *:biggrin: You’re right people and prices can be overblown sometimes. For instance it wasn’t long ago that 59 and 61 rags were going for boo-koo dollars. I know someone who picked up a 61 rag for 20k less than a month ago and another person who snagged a 59 rag for 28k. Both of these cars were in unbelievable condition, unrestored by clean as heck.
> 
> I paid 12k, been offered more than twice that amount for it back in 2008. Are you making an offer? :biggrin:
> *



prices went up because every tom dick and harry were refinancing their house for cars. Now look at the mess we are in because of it.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

THANKS BRO! BUT I HAVE TO KEEP UP WITH IT !!!
[/quote]
:0 



> *FOR SALE $70,000 NO TRADES*


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*FOR SALE $70,000 NO TRADES*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0 BEST ONE ALL AROUND


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 21 2010, 11:42 AM~18870104
> *FOR SALE $70,000 NO TRADES
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that lac is fuckin clean man hold up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Oct 21 2010, 01:39 PM~18871964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice compliment homie...

i have to agree.. even tho im biased that hes my home boy and im in the club, i still think its easily the cleanest one out there and i did before i even met george.. 

coolest homie out wit the cleanest le cab


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Oct 20 2010, 01:53 PM~18862048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Oct 21 2010, 02:39 PM~18871964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM GLAD U GUYS LIKE IT!!!! CUZ I BEEN SPENDING MONEY DA I DONT EVEN HAVE BUT IF FEEL GOOD WHEN PEOPLE LIKE U MAKE GOOD COMENTS ABOUT IT,CUZ I AM A TRU LOWRIDER. AND I BUILT MY CARS WITH PRIDE AND DEDICATION..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 22 2010, 12:23 AM~18877598
> *IM GLAD U GUYS LIKE IT!!!! CUZ I BEEN SPENDING MONEY DA I DONT EVEN HAVE BUT IF FEEL GOOD WHEN PEOPLE LIKE U MAKE GOOD  COMENTS ABOUT IT,CUZ I AM A TRU LOWRIDER. AND I BUILT MY CARS WITH PRIDE AND DEDICATION..
> *


QVO.. THANX FOR(NOT) CALLING ME BACK ..THAT DAY.. ANY WAY.. HAY TE VA..


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 22 2010, 03:08 AM~18877968
> *QVO.. THANX FOR(NOT) CALLING ME BACK ..THAT DAY.. ANY WAY.. HAY TE VA..
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR THE PIC HOMIE ..............PERO SI TE ABLE WEY.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

i have to agree.. even tho im biased that hes my home boy, i still think its easily one of the cleanest ones out there and i did before i even met george.. 

coolest homie out wit the clean ass le cab
[/quote]
i agree with you homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FAME IS BAD AS FUCK!! BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PATTERNED OUT WHEELS IT HAD???


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 23 2010, 09:30 PM~18891312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE OG TRIPLE OG


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*NOT A SHOW CAR BUT JUST A LIL SOMTHING FOR THE STREETS OF L.A. *


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Oct 21 2010, 01:39 PM~18871964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> *NOT A SHOW CAR BUT JUST A LIL SOMTHING FOR THE STREETS OF L.A. *
> nice!!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

That's my ****** right dare


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> i have to agree.. even tho im biased that hes my home boy, i still think its easily one of the cleanest ones out there and i did before i even met george..
> 
> coolest homie out wit the clean ass le cab


i agree with you homie 
[/quote]
WOOD UP BRO HOW U BEEN? I HOPE U DOING OK............................................. HEY R COMING DOWN FOR R TOY DRIVE?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 23 2010, 04:33 AM~18886684
> *FAME IS BAD AS FUCK!! BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PATTERNED OUT WHEELS IT HAD???
> *


I STILL HAVE THEM I JUST WANTED TO PUT SOME OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Oct 23 2010, 10:59 PM~18891609
> *I agree. :biggrin:
> *


THANK U BRO!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 25 2010, 01:22 AM~18900072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS U MR BEAN!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 25 2010, 01:23 AM~18900082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHELLS:......13X7,ALL CROME 72 SPOKES KILLER DANYTO'S
TIRES:........OG's 13'' 5:20s PREMIUM SPORTWAY'S


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

* I LOVE THE LE CAB TOPIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Oct 25 2010, 09:14 PM~18907649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG SPANKS!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

CLEANEST out george... cant see anyone touchin it any day soon


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 16 2010, 12:22 PM~18827452
> *another of  Georges clean ass ride... "FAME" ...  STYLISTICS
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA GEORGE :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 25 2010, 08:18 PM~18908384
> *CLEANEST out george... cant see anyone touchin it any day soon
> *


yeah.....ten years in the making will do that. we got three lecabs one of which was built in a year.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

not to mention they're real le cabriolet.....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

......and we drive our le cabs... no trailer queens or cheer leaders!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

M9IIC-QmKq4&feature


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 10:27 PM~18908494
> *yeah.....ten years in the making will do that. we got three lecabs one of which was built in a year.
> *


NO BRO I DONT WANNA START NO DRAMA AGAIN BUT I BOUGHT THIS CAR IN THE MIDDLE OF 06 AND STARTED WORKING ON IT IN APRIL OF 07. STARTED WITH A FULL WRAP MOLDED FRAME TOOK THE PAINT ALL THE WAY TO THE METAL, AND BUSTED OUT FOR THE 07 SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS. N ON THE WAY BACK FROM THE SHOW THE CAR FELL OFF THE TRANSPORTER AND DAMAGED THE BODY & PAINT. SO THE CAR WAS RE-DONE WITH A NEW BODY & PAINT FOR THE 08 SUPER SHOW. SO FROM THE 07 TO NOW.......IT IS WHAT IT IS
I DON'T THINK I GOT THE CLEANEST, I JUST WANT TO REPRESENT ''STYLISTICS''
WITH PRIDE & RIDE WITH HONOR................................................................. IM NOT N THIS TOPIC TO FIGHT ANYBODY


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 25 2010, 11:16 PM~18909013
> *NO BRO I DONT WANNA START NO DRAMA AGAIN BUT I BOUGHT THIS CAR IN THE MIDDLE OF 06 AND STARTED WORKING ON IT IN APRIL OF 07. STARTED WITH A FULL WRAP MOLDED FRAME TOOK THE PAINT ALL THE WAY TO THE METAL, AND BUSTED OUT FOR THE 07 SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS. N ON THE WAY BACK FROM THE SHOW THE CAR FELL OFF THE TRANSPORTER AND DAMAGED THE BODY & PAINT. SO THE CAR WAS RE-DONE WITH A NEW BODY & PAINT FOR THE 08 SUPER SHOW. SO FROM THE 07 TO NOW.......IT IS WHAT IT IS
> I DON'T THINK I GOT THE CLEANEST, I JUST WANT TO REPRESENT ''STYLISTICS''
> WITH PRIDE & RIDE WITH HONOR................................................................. IM NOT N THIS TOPIC TO FIGHT ANYBODY
> *


*DONT TRIP ESE ITS ALL GOOD IN THE WESTSIDE*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Oct 25 2010, 10:22 PM~18908424
> *QUE ONDA GEORGE :thumbsup:
> *


Q HONDA JEFE COMO ANDA COMO A ESTADO?!!!!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SEANZILLA, ROBLEDO, CORE

Your needed in OT :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Oct 25 2010, 09:47 PM~18909345
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SEANZILLA, ROBLEDO, CORE
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Oct 25 2010, 11:47 PM~18909345
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SEANZILLA, ROBLEDO, CORE
> 
> ...


WOOD UP SEAN!!!! R U GOING TO SEMA SHOW


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Oct 25 2010, 11:47 PM~18909345
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SEANZILLA, ROBLEDO, CORE
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

george's ... "FAME" STYLISTICS INC


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CADDYS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2010, 09:23 AM~18911107
> *CADDYS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TO MUCH VIOLENCE IN THIS TOPIC IM :sprint:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> *TO MUCH VIOLENCE IN THIS TOPIC :sprint: *


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 26 2010, 07:41 AM~18910681
> *george's ... "FAME" STYLISTICS INC
> 
> 
> ...


2010 LA GENTE CAR SHOW .....EN EL CENTRO CALIFORNIA
DA WAS A GOOD ASS SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Oct 25 2010, 10:47 PM~18909345
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SEANZILLA, ROBLEDO, CORE
> 
> ...


This is what happens when somebody leaves the door open, the trolls come out and start running wild.  :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

whatever happened to this one?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 22 2010, 02:08 AM~18877968
> *QVO.. THANX FOR(NOT) CALLING ME BACK ..THAT DAY.. ANY WAY.. HAY TE VA..
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one!!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 26 2010, 06:41 AM~18910681
> *george's ... "FAME" STYLISTICS INC
> 
> 
> ...


looking good brother hood!!!!!thast a way to rep the big''S'' keep up the good work


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR BAD ASS RIDES!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 26 2010, 06:41 AM~18910681
> *george's ... "FAME" STYLISTICS INC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Oct 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18916618
> *i like this one!!
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Oct 24 2010, 12:05 AM~18891662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 rollin clean homie


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 08:32 PM~18908554
> *......and we drive our le cabs... no trailer queens or cheer leaders!
> *


NO CHEER LEADERS HERE JUST GIVING CREDIT WERE CREDIT IS DUE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 27 2010, 11:43 AM~18922033
> *:0 rollin clean homie
> *


*gracias homie....  *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> whatever happened to this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0


> > whatever happened to this one?
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> > whatever happened to this one?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

> I thought you had an 80?
> [/quote Avo from the transmission shop has it the owner of bling bling & top doun rout bear flaked out & the whit/white all gold le cabs


----------



## MCLOVING (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 27 2010, 10:43 AM~18922033
> *:0 rollin clean homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

What i see on my way to work every morning


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 28 2010, 07:16 PM~18935241
> *What i see on my way to work every morning
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY YOU HAVE ONE, WILL JUST TAKE SOME TIME


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 26 2010, 07:41 AM~18910681
> *george's ... "FAME" STYLISTICS INC
> 
> 
> ...


y .!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 28 2010, 07:16 PM~18935241
> *What i see on my way to work every morning
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 29 2010, 03:54 PM~18942292
> *y .!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 29 2010, 09:42 PM~18944636
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Oct 29 2010, 11:05 PM~18944823
> *:wave:
> *



Que ondas homie como les va aya Diego espero que bien


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

might be reposts but nice to dream


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

PAGE WHAT HAPPENED TO THE ONE OUT HERE BUY ME YOU GUYS GOT THAT BLUE ONE THAT WOULD MAKE FOUR :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague+Oct 28 2010, 10:37 PM~18937301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 26 2010, 05:53 PM~18916539
> *This is what happens when somebody leaves the door open, the trolls come out and start running wild.  :uh:
> *


i got your troll hanging. :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 28 2010, 07:16 PM~18935241
> *What i see on my way to work every morning
> 
> 
> ...


trade for a imp :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

*EBAY, to the motherfucking top!*


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 31 2010, 09:04 PM~18955892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Didnt the City Of Chula vista Get pissed that day cuase the Big M parked in the grass that day! :angry: * :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 30 2010, 03:05 PM~18948015
> *PAGE WHAT HAPPENED TO THE ONE OUT HERE BUY ME YOU GUYS GOT THAT BLUE ONE THAT WOULD MAKE FOUR :cheesy:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Oct 30 2010, 04:14 PM~18948577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should have hit me up when i was going through the "im tired of seeing this car" phase about a month or so ago  now im back to "ok, once the Y Que is finished im jumping head first into this bitch!" :biggrin: 













> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Oct 31 2010, 09:24 PM~18956039
> *Didnt the City Of Chula vista Get pissed that day cuase the Big M parked in the grass that day!  :angry:   :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:wow: thats some shit when you can piss off a whole city :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 1 2010, 01:11 PM~18959523
> *
> :wow: thats some shit when you can piss off a whole city :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: cuase i went back the following week and it had caution tape all down the street! && little signs saying you cannot park on the grass! i Lol'd! :biggrin:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

Klique edition cabriolet  
































almost done :cheesy:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice Car Klikster!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 04:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


 love that paint on this..


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> Nice Car Klikster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 05:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP HERMAN!? HEY TELL OSCAR I SAID DA HES DOING A GOOD JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 04:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 04:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 05:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

nice work!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 31 2010, 07:28 AM~18951429
> *Lac-of-Respect, to the motherfucking top!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 04:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 3 2010, 07:57 PM~18979718
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 05:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RAG :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 25 2010, 06:53 PM~18906621
> *WHELLS:......13X7,ALL CROME 72 SPOKES KILLER DANYTO'S
> TIRES:........OG's 13'' 5:20s PREMIUM SPORTWAY'S
> *


doesnt get better than that


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 4 2010, 06:48 PM~18987551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING PICS OF ''FAME''


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 06:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean ain't nuthin like havin a drop top lac


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 30 2010, 01:02 PM~18947160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I remember when I saw this lecab on a lowrider magazine I fell n love what a nice drop top cadillac this is :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 04:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


maaan uffin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2010, 09:07 AM~18993118
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2010, 09:07 AM~18993118
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 2 2010, 03:21 PM~18969585
> *Klique edition cabriolet
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > Nice Car Klikster!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

not a lecab but thought you guys would trip out on this caddy
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...87668&viewitem=


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18999167
> *not a lecab but thought you guys would trip out on this caddy
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...87668&viewitem=
> *


79 cadillac paris/el camino flower car
:cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 4 2010, 06:48 PM~18987551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the engraving on this car! there is just enough but not to much and its in the correct areas! looks great!!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:0
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1980-Cadill...=item27b6556826


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 8 2010, 08:47 PM~19019128
> *:0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1980-Cadill...=item27b6556826
> *


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 4 2010, 10:47 PM~18991081
> *THANKS FOR POSTING PICS OF ''FAME''
> *


Welcome homie


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 8 2010, 06:47 PM~19019128
> *:0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1980-Cadill...=item27b6556826
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18999167
> *not a lecab but thought you guys would trip out on this caddy
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...87668&viewitem=
> *



:tears: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:  :sprint:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 6 2010, 12:04 AM~18999167
> *not a lecab but thought you guys would trip out on this caddy
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...87668&viewitem=
> *


I would roll that.
Loving the interior color scheme, same as mine.


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 2 2010, 04:47 PM~18969782
> *WAS UP HERMAN!? HEY TELL OSCAR I SAID DA HES DOING A GOOD JOB!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: I'll let him know :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 8 2010, 06:57 PM~19019824
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 10 2010, 12:22 AM~19031250
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 10 2010, 02:22 AM~19031250
> *:wave:
> *


  spotted this lecab ...........at chicano parque when i went down to S.D


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Nov 9 2010, 11:33 PM~19031341
> * spotted this lecab ...........at chicano parque when i went down to S.D
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

ALSO SPOTTED THIS ONE AT CHICANO PARK.....................SHIT OUT HERE IN THE NORTHEAST IS HARD ENOUGH TO FIND A COUPE ...........NEVER MIND A FLEETWOOD OR A LECAB


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Nov 9 2010, 11:42 PM~19031410
> * ALSO SPOTTED THIS ONE AT CHICANO PARK.....................SHIT OUT HERE IN THE NORTHEAST IS HARD ENOUGH TO FIND A COUPE ...........NEVER MIND A FLEETWOOD OR A LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE PIC'S BRO.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Nov 10 2010, 01:42 AM~19031410
> * ALSO SPOTTED THIS ONE AT CHICANO PARK.....................SHIT OUT HERE IN THE NORTHEAST IS HARD ENOUGH TO FIND A COUPE ...........NEVER MIND A FLEETWOOD OR A LECAB
> 
> 
> ...



i love this body style


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Nov 9 2010, 11:42 PM~19031410
> * ALSO SPOTTED THIS ONE AT CHICANO PARK.....................SHIT OUT HERE IN THE NORTHEAST IS HARD ENOUGH TO FIND A COUPE ...........NEVER MIND A FLEETWOOD OR A LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


*SANDIEGO ! :biggrin:  *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Nov 9 2010, 11:42 PM~19031410
> * ALSO SPOTTED THIS ONE AT CHICANO PARK.....................SHIT OUT HERE IN THE NORTHEAST IS HARD ENOUGH TO FIND A COUPE ...........NEVER MIND A FLEETWOOD OR A LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that car!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Nov 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19031341
> * spotted this lecab ...........at chicano parque when i went down to S.D
> 
> 
> ...


love this car


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Blast from the past!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 10 2010, 10:45 PM~19038925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MI FAVORITO BOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 10 2010, 09:45 PM~19038925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS SEXY!!!!! :yes:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA BOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*still my top pick* :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*pic kinda dark* :angry:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 11 2010, 09:32 AM~19042457
> *still my top pick  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 11 2010, 11:12 AM~19042724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 11 2010, 10:15 AM~19042743
> *:biggrin:
> *


if you like that....check this out.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 11 2010, 11:32 AM~19042457
> *still my top pick  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS BRO DA WAS VEGAS SHOW IN 09


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 11 2010, 11:35 AM~19042484
> *pic kinda dark  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


CHICOS CAR IS FUCKING BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 11 2010, 02:23 PM~19042804
> *if you like that....check this out.
> 
> 
> ...


that plaque makes page look small :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 11 2010, 10:34 AM~19042895
> *that plaque makes page look small :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 11 2010, 11:31 AM~19042881
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS BRO DA WAS VEGAS SHOW IN 09
> *


*no prob and yup it was...my 2010 pics wasnt dat great* :angry:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 11 2010, 12:12 PM~19042724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Putting that mutherfuccer to work!!!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 11 2010, 12:34 PM~19042895
> *that plaque makes page look small :biggrin:
> *


    :rant: :rant: :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 11 2010, 12:45 PM~19042978
> *no prob and yup it was...my 2010 pics wasnt dat great  :angry:
> *


HELL YEAH BRO IT WAS!!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 17 2007, 07:47 PM~9025836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 17 2007, 08:19 PM~9026156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OCT OF 07


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 12 2008, 08:54 PM~11845937
> *I KNOW THERE HAD TO ME MORE LE CABS AT THE SUPER SHOW SO FAR THIS ONE HAS ONE 1 ST PRICE
> 
> 
> ...


OCT OF 08


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
OCT OF 08


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 15 2010, 03:24 PM~18820976
> *boss man George holdin it down for STYLISTICS INC with "FAME"
> 
> 
> ...


OCT OF 2010


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 16 2010, 01:22 PM~18827452
> *another of  Georges clean ass ride... "FAME" ...  STYLISTICS
> 
> 
> ...


OCT OF 2010


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> :wow:
> 
> 
> > http://i52.tinypic.com/nccg3o.jpg[/img]
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 25 2010, 01:22 AM~18900072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEFOR THE SHOW MY TRAILER BABY!!!!!''FAME'' I WANNA LIVE FOR EVA!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*ARNOLD PALMERS OLD LE CABRIOLET WHICH IS NOW THE AFTER MATH 2...(Arnold Daniel Palmer (born September 10, 1929) is an American golfer who is generally regarded as one of the greatest players in the history of men's professional golf. He has won numerous events on both the PGA Tour and Champions Tour, dating back to 1955. Nicknamed "The King," he is one of golf's most popular stars and its most important trailblazer because he was the first star of the sport's television age, which began in the 1950s. He is part of "The Big Three" in golf along with Jack Nicklaus and Gary Player who are widely credited with popularizing and commercialising the sport around the world.)

*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 11 2010, 10:46 AM~19042987
> *Putting that mutherfuccer to work!!!
> *


That mothafucka stay's pushin on the pavement.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 11 2010, 01:41 PM~19043385
> *That mothafucka stay's pushin on the pavement.
> *


*THATS HOW THE WESTSIDE DOES IT....ALL DAY EVERYDAY... BLUE AND<span style=\'color:gray\'> GRAY ALL THE WAY!!!
THE CHOSEN FEW...LOS ANGELES CHAPTER SETTING THE PACE*</span>


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: MORE....


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Nov 10 2010, 07:16 PM~19037368
> *Fuck that car!
> *


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 11 2010, 02:07 PM~19043542
> *:drama: MORE....
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2010, 02:56 PM~19043800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 11 2010, 03:03 PM~19044224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 11 2010, 01:31 PM~19043305
> *ARNOLD PALMERS OLD LE CABRIOLET WHICH IS NOW THE AFTER MATH 2...(Arnold Daniel Palmer (born September 10, 1929) is an American golfer who is generally regarded as one of the greatest players in the history of men's professional golf. He has won numerous events on both the PGA Tour and Champions Tour, dating back to 1955. Nicknamed "The King," he is one of golf's most popular stars and its most important trailblazer because he was the first star of the sport's television age, which began in the 1950s. He is part of "The Big Three" in golf along with Jack Nicklaus and Gary Player who are widely credited with popularizing and commercialising the sport around the world.)
> 
> 
> ...


SO THIS IS BEFORE AND AFTER PICS :uh:IF HE KNEW YOU WERE GONNA DO ALL THAT TO THE CAR HE WOULD HAVE NEVER SOLD IT TO YOU :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2010, 04:06 PM~19044256
> *SO  THIS  IS  BEFORE  AND  AFTER  PICS :uh: IF HE KNEW YOU WERE GONNA DO ALL THAT TO THE CAR HE WOULD HAVE NEVER SOLD IT TO YOU*



*YES THEY ARE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS NO DOUBT...YEAH HE PROBABLY WOULD'NT HAVE :uh: :biggrin: * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2010, 03:06 PM~19044256
> *SO  THIS  IS  BEFORE  AND  AFTER  PICS :uh:IF  HE  KNEW  YOU WERE  GONNA  DO ALL THAT  TO THE  CAR  HE  WOULD  HAVE  NEVER  SOLD  IT  TO  YOU  :0  :0
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Nov 11 2010, 04:10 PM~19044292
> *:rimshot:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 11 2010, 08:45 PM~19046511
> *:happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 11 2010, 01:07 PM~19043542
> *:drama: MORE....
> *


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 10 2010, 10:45 PM~19038925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2010, 06:52 PM~19046579
> *:uh:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE CALL ABEL NEED THAT VIP TREATMENT GIVE ME A CHANCE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 12 2010, 12:30 PM~19051922
> *WHATS UP HOMIE CALL ABEL NEED THAT VIP TREATMENT GIVE ME A CHANCE
> *


haha was there yesterday


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 12 2010, 12:38 PM~19051964
> *haha was there yesterday
> *


WAS UP SMILEY DIDNT U HAVE 2 LE CABs??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 12 2010, 12:40 PM~19051975
> *WAS UP SMILEY DIDNT U HAVE 2 LE CABs??
> *


still do make that 3  you wanna buy 1


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 12 2010, 12:41 PM~19051986
> *still do  make  that  3   you wanna  buy  1
> *


HOW MUCH??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 12 2010, 12:43 PM~19051999
> *HOW MUCH??
> *


25000.00


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 12 2010, 12:43 PM~19052003
> *25000.00
> *


WEN CAN I GO LOOK AT ONE!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 12 2010, 12:47 PM~19052020
> *WEN CAN I GO LOOK AT ONE!!!!
> *


anytime hit me up we go check it out


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 12 2010, 12:48 PM~19052023
> *anytime hit me  up  we  go  check  it  out
> *


KOOL ILL HIT U UP LATE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 12 2010, 12:52 PM~19052046
> *KOOL ILL HIT U UP LATE
> *


OK


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 12 2010, 10:38 AM~19051964
> *haha was there yesterday
> *


  HOOK IT UP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

what up smiley :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: sold


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 12 2010, 02:06 PM~19052603
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: sold
> *


 :0


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 4 2010, 06:48 PM~18987551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


''FAME TO THE TOP''


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 11 2010, 11:12 AM~19042724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 12 2010, 04:23 PM~19053545
> *NICE !!!
> *


*THANKS BIG HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW I GET DOWN PUT THESE BITCHES TO WORK!!!...... IT AINT NO FUN IF YOU CANT SWANG UM....*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 12 2010, 11:43 AM~19052003
> *25000.00
> *


I didn't know its for sale,is that the price?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 12 2010, 06:57 PM~19054201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 11 2010, 05:03 PM~19044224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 feelin this lac


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Nov 13 2010, 06:16 PM~19060611
> *:0 feelin this lac
> *


*thanks homie*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Nov 13 2010, 06:10 PM~19060572
> *I didn't know its for sale,is that the price?
> *


is your s for sale also the one i have is white w/red top yours is a white w/white top


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 14 2010, 02:23 PM~19065547
> *is  your s for sale also  the  one  i have  is  white  w/red top  yours is a  white  w/white  top
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2010, 02:34 PM~19065606
> *:nicoderm:
> *


thx homie for coming to look at the car know i need the rest of the money then you can come pick it up


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 14 2010, 02:35 PM~19065613
> *thx homie  for  coming to  look at  the  car  know  i need  the  rest  of  the  money  then  you can  come  pick  it  up
> *


hno: hno: hno:

* CONGRATULATIONS YOU WON*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2010, 02:41 PM~19065649
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS YOU WON
> *


 :loco:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 14 2010, 02:43 PM~19065669
> *:loco:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 14 2010, 12:34 PM~19065280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 14 2010, 01:35 PM~19065613
> *thx homie  for  coming to  look at  the  car  know  i need  the  rest  of  the  money  then  you can  come  pick  it  up
> *


 :0


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 14 2010, 01:23 PM~19065547
> *is  your s for sale also  the  one  i have  is  white  w/red top  yours is a  white  w/white  top
> *


it don't matter mine or yours Homie sell them all cash is better :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Going to start working on mine


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 14 2010, 05:23 PM~19066756
> *Going to start working on mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 14 2010, 05:23 PM~19066756
> *Going to start working on mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Nov 14 2010, 11:33 PM~19069618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MY BITCH STAYS IN THE STREETS BLUE &<span style=\'color:gray\'> GRAY ALL DAY EVERY DAY*</span>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Nov 14 2010, 05:55 PM~19066606
> *it don't matter mine or yours Homie sell them all cash is better :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 15 2010, 01:43 PM~19072226
> *TO THE TOP!!!!!!
> *


:nicoderm: thats right :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*custom floor mats*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 15 2010, 12:59 AM~19070506
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


  Wes Up Homie.Hows the Fam


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dee0704_@Nov 15 2010, 01:22 PM~19073058
> *i got a 1991 caddilac fleetwood for sale in good condition for 4000 obo call me 3053604418 im in miami fl
> 
> 
> ...




*THERE IS A CLASSIFIED TOPIC FOR CARS FOR SALE
AND THIS IS NOT A LE CABRIOLET....$4000.00 FOR A PARTS CAR* :uh: :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :drama: MORE


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 15 2010, 03:13 PM~19073917
> *
> 
> THERE IS A CLASSIFIED TOPIC FOR CARS FOR SALE
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dee0704_@Nov 15 2010, 12:22 PM~19073058
> *i got a 1991 caddilac fleetwood for sale in good condition for 4000 obo call me 3053604418 im in miami fl
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
*WHOS THE NEW BOOTY?*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP TO BEST LE CAB!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Nov 15 2010, 01:17 PM~19073030
> * Wes Up Homie.Hows the Fam
> *


*WEST UP HOMIE THE FAM IS DOING GREAT THANKS FOR ASKING ,HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAM....WHATS GOOD YOU SELLING YOUR RANFLA?? * :0 :0 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: MORE


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 16 2010, 02:44 AM~19080397
> *WEST UP HOMIE THE FAM IS  DOING GREAT THANKS FOR ASKING ,HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAM....WHATS GOOD YOU SELLING YOUR RANFLA??  :0  :0  :0
> *


Everyone is coo Homie thanks.Trying to get rid of some of the toys


----------



## domer (Aug 31, 2009)

In what years were the LeCab Caddies made?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

78-82


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I only remember seeing the triple red (78/79) from NorCal, i think that one was from Fresno... anybody know of any others done up here or in the Bay Area? I know Individuals has one in the works but others?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Nov 16 2010, 02:48 PM~19083410
> *Everyone is coo Homie thanks.Trying to get rid of some of the toys
> *


*YEAH I FEEL YOU HOMIE  *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 16 2010, 11:56 AM~19082042
> *:drama: MORE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 16 2010, 11:41 PM~19089463
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR THE BEST LE CAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 17 2010, 03:44 PM~19093793
> *
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:* dam homie you're a foo maybe one day i can be like you and have a three dollar bill !!! *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:* thanks*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 18 2010, 01:16 AM~19099007
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE BEST LE CAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


to the top for the best le cab


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY to the motherfucking top!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Nov 18 2010, 07:14 PM~19105348
> *EBAY to the motherfucking top!
> *


JUST WATCHED LIVING LOW LIFE ON TAPE CAR LOOKING GOOD AND SO WAS YOUR CLUB,


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2010, 10:50 AM~19101358
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink: :boink: :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: thanks
> *


 :drama: t t t


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 16 2010, 11:41 PM~19089463
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BIG PAGE :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 18 2010, 12:16 AM~19099007
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE BEST LE CAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


QUE ONDA GEORGE :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 18 2010, 07:33 PM~19105500
> *JUST WATCHED LIVING LOW LIFE ON TAPE  CAR LOOKING GOOD AND SO WAS YOUR CLUB,
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2010, 09:53 PM~19078622
> *:uh:
> *


WHATS UP SMILEY :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Nov 18 2010, 07:14 PM~19105348
> *EBAY to the motherfucking top!
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 18 2010, 11:51 PM~19107583
> *BIG PAGE :wave:
> *


*SUP HOMIE* :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 18 2010, 09:15 PM~19105857
> *:drama:  t t t
> *


 : * MORE!!!* :drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TTT FOR FOR ALL THE LE CABRIOLETS*


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2010, 02:42 AM~19108292
> *TTT FOR FOR ALL THE LE CABRIOLETS
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 18 2010, 10:53 PM~19107604
> *:wave:
> *


ONE DAY SOON , WHAT UP DADDY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 18 2010, 11:54 PM~19107623
> *WHATS UP SMILEY :wave:
> *


SUPP DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: MORE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 19 2010, 01:22 PM~19111168
> *:drama: MORE
> *


 :drama: * more*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Nov 18 2010, 07:14 PM~19105348
> *!pot ginkcufrehtom eht ot YABE*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 09:39 PM~18697982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
*MEMORIES OF WHEN IT WAS GETTING DONE
THE FIRST TIME ...ORIGINAL LE CABRIOLET*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2010, 02:46 PM~19112262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T FOR THEM OG LE CABS  :drama:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2010, 02:46 PM~19112262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


From one LeCab Owner :h5: to another LeCab Owner!!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:41 PM~19114595
> *From one LeCab Owner :h5: to another LeCab Owner!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

shat ever happened to the white one from florida that was all rusted out? about 4 years ago.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 19 2010, 09:41 PM~19114595
> *From one LeCab Owner :h5: to another LeCab Owner!!!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 08:47 PM~19114630
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 19 2010, 11:59 PM~19114713
> *shat ever happened to the white one from florida that was all rusted out? about 4 years ago.
> *


if your talking bout the one from jacksonville, i heard the guy never would come off it and he moved the car....


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 704 Sheen, LA$WestSide$Ryder


Sup Raymond :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 10:37 PM~19115468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE REAL DEAL.... :h5:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 11:18 PM~19115728
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 704 Sheen, LA$WestSide$Ryder
> Sup Raymond :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING AT THESE BAD ASS OG LE CABS HOMIE


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2010, 04:46 PM~19112262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 20 2010, 01:21 AM~19115738
> *LOOKING AT THESE BAD ASS OG LE CABS HOMIE
> *


uffin: :thumbsup: OOG


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 11:21 PM~19115741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OG-DOUBLE OG-TRIPLE OG LE CAB :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple OG 1981 back in 1998-9


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 11:27 PM~19115766
> *Triple OG 1981 back in 1998-9
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MORE


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Did they ever find this one that was stolen In H-town from Tim?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 11:41 PM~19115824
> *Did they ever find this one that was stolen In H-town from Tim?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Movie Lecab


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

UUeIdzUdCfQ&NR


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 08:47 PM~19114630
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :boink: :biggrin: 
Whats going on Sheen? Whats going on in the Queen City?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I,ve got a clean set of oem fillers for the 79 the two ends and the one below the trunk with the license plate in the middle $180 also chrome parts for the engine compartment for the 80,s 4.1 air cleaner,radiator cover,and the bars $300


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 20 2010, 12:21 AM~19115741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


*cant get more original than that*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 20 2010, 12:40 AM~19116036
> *UUeIdzUdCfQ&NR
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 22 2010, 10:32 AM~19131929
> *:drama:
> *


:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2010, 09:16 AM~19141777
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

JOHNS OLD LECAB STILL LOOKING GOOD IN JAPAN... FOUND THESE IN THE JAPAN SHOW TOPIC..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 25 2010, 12:38 AM~19158640
> *JOHNS OLD LECAB STILL LOOKING GOOD IN JAPAN... FOUND THESE IN THE JAPAN SHOW TOPIC..
> 
> 
> ...




*bad ass!!!!!*


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 20 2010, 03:36 AM~19116159
> *:boink:  :biggrin:
> Whats going on Sheen? Whats going on in the Queen City?
> *


What up? :wave: Not much :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 25 2010, 01:38 AM~19158640
> *JOHNS OLD LECAB STILL LOOKING GOOD IN JAPAN... FOUND THESE IN THE JAPAN SHOW TOPIC..
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE this Lecab :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 20 2010, 12:41 AM~19115824
> *Did they ever find this one that was stolen In H-town from Tim?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*THE AFTERMATH 2 ON TOP*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 24 2010, 11:38 PM~19158640
> *JOHNS OLD LECAB STILL LOOKING GOOD IN JAPAN... FOUND THESE IN THE JAPAN SHOW TOPIC..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*THE AFTERMATH 2 * :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 27 2010, 11:04 AM~19175021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 27 2010, 11:04 AM~19175021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JORGE YOU READY FOR THE LA SHOW TOMORROW FAME IS GONA REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST BLACK N GOLD.


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Willies back,nig was doing a Lil time ,DUI ain't shit...you ****** are ballin!don't you food know there's a recession ?damn!can I get me a rag lac? Fuck it I settle for a blow job by a white gurl!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Nov 27 2010, 08:19 PM~19178021
> *Willies back,nig was doing a Lil time ,DUI ain't shit...you ****** are ballin!don't you food know there's a recession ?damn!can I get me a rag lac? Fuck it I settle for a blow job by a white gurl!
> *


*:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: what up willie you still want to buy a rag lac ?*


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 27 2010, 09:23 PM~19178918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Nov 28 2010, 12:23 AM~19178918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder@Nov 27 2010, 11:35 PM~19179683
:drama:


Click to expand...

MoRe*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 27 2010, 12:04 PM~19175021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP TO THE BEST LECAB HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

FAME TO THE TOP


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.A'nDUKE_@Nov 28 2010, 01:21 AM~19180721
> *FAME TO THE TOP
> *


X80


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: t t t


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 28 2010, 08:21 PM~19185307
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE FOOL BUT DIDNT GET TO SEE YOU


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

my old one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 28 2010, 08:23 PM~19185332
> *LOOKED GOOD  OUT THERE  FOOL BUT  DIDNT GET  TO  SEE  YOU
> *


Thanks homie I had to leave to go pick up my son I came back around 3.30


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/2061507828.html


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 28 2010, 10:38 PM~19186717
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, smiley`s 84 fleetwood
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 28 2010, 10:04 PM~19186954
> *:0
> *


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND THE SHOP LOGO


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2010, 12:48 AM~19197899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious...why did u chop it and never finish it? Lost interest?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2010, 01:48 AM~19197899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro.. i always wondered what that would look like with the trim all the way to the end..
:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 30 2010, 05:44 AM~19198853
> *Just curious...why did u chop it and never finish it? Lost interest?
> *


still doing little things just was always busy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 30 2010, 07:10 AM~19199045
> *looks good bro.. i always wondered what that would look like with the trim all the way to the end..
> :thumbsup:
> *


yeah bro gonna go all the way to the end just like it ends o the header and thanks


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:52 PM~19202321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR TAKING UR TIME ON POSTTING PICS ON ''FAME''


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 30 2010, 08:53 PM~19205568
> *THANKS FOR TAKING UR TIME ON POSTTING PICS ON ''FAME''
> *


 :biggrin: *no prob...i like alot of le cabs out there but "FAME" is my fav* :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2010, 09:24 AM~19199783
> *still doing little things just was always busy
> *


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2010, 09:26 AM~19199799
> *yeah bro gonna go all the way to the end just like it ends o the header and thanks
> *


that's a nice detail you thought of


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Nov 30 2010, 11:29 PM~19207124
> *that's a nice detail you thought of
> *


THANKS, BUT IT WAS 82 DEVILLES IDEA JUST HAVE TO POLISH IT FINISH IT AND SEE HOW IT LOOKS


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 09:56 PM~19205603
> *:biggrin:  no prob...i like alot of le cabs out there but "FAME" is my fav  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS IT MEENS ALOT TO ME AND MY FAMILY!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:56 PM~19202352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:52 PM~19202321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!!!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: More


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*This Le Cab stays in the streets. Doing it on Crenshaw every weekend....
*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 1 2010, 08:01 PM~19214123
> *This Le Cab stays in the streets. Doing it on Crenshaw every weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS RIGHT..... :h5:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:52 PM~19202321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!!THATS LOWRIDER PORNO!!!!!!



















HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I FIGURED I WOULD LET ANYONE IN HERE KNOW FIRST GOT SOME PREMIUM SPORTWAYS NOT COKER LIKE NEW 700 OBO SELLING FOR A FRIEND, OR WILL TRADE FOR 58 VERT PARTS DEPENDS ON WHAT U HAVE PM ME, ILL HAVE PICTURES TOMORROW


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 1 2010, 09:01 PM~19214123
> *This Le Cab stays in the streets. Doing it on Crenshaw every weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> *This Le Cab stays in the streets. Doing it on Crenshaw every weekend....
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:52 PM~19202321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAME LOOKS GOOD HOMIE ON JACK STANDS,LAYED,& ON THE STREET ESTAS CABRON PINCHE JORGE ALWAYS REPPING THE O.G. BIG "S"


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 1 2010, 08:01 PM~19214123
> *This Le Cab stays in the streets. Doing it on Crenshaw every weekend....
> 
> 
> ...



from the shows to the streets....


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[ what movie was that.... with the lecab ???


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[

















look like an old miam vice show... anyone seen the black lecab on charles angels back in the day ????


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 3 2010, 05:49 PM~19231164
> *[ what  movie was that.... with the lecab ???
> *


The name of the movie was: EBAY to the Motherfucking TOP


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

NO MORE PICS!!!!!OF OG LeCAB CADDIES????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 4 2010, 01:13 PM~19237175
> *The name of the movie was: EBAY to the Motherfucking TOP
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
i lol'd! :cheesy:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 4 2010, 11:44 PM~19241589
> *:drama:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 4 2010, 05:21 PM~19238215
> *NO MORE PICS!!!!!OF OG LeCAB CADDIES????
> *


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ENGRAVED BILLET ALUMINUM CADILLAC DOOR LOCKS AND SHIFT KNOB FOR SALE IN SAN DIEGO.



































These are the ones that D-CHEEZE on here used to make.
His guy raised prices, so he hasnt been making them. these are for my old caddy, but i never got around to pulling them out of the box.

$100 shipped.

PM me 
or
HIT ME UP AT 619-646-1812


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 4 2010, 05:21 PM~19238215
> *NO MORE PICS!!!!!OF OG LeCAB CADDIES????
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 5 2010, 05:44 PM~19246415
> *ENGRAVED BILLET ALUMINUM CADILLAC DOOR LOCKS AND SHIFT KNOB FOR SALE IN SAN DIEGO.
> 
> 
> ...


Those look real nice homie....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 5 2010, 11:47 PM~19249893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH !!!!! MORE! PICS!! MORE!!!! AND MORE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 5 2010, 08:57 PM~19249282
> *Those look real nice homie....
> *



they'd make a great x-mas gift for yourself... :biggrin: 

btw, this is the cheapest you're gonna find a pair these days so take advantage.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 6 2010, 12:08 AM~19250103
> *they'd make a great x-mas gift for yourself... :biggrin:
> 
> btw, this is the cheapest you're gonna find a pair these days so take advantage.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> one of my fav's lecab... & mr impala's old lecab............hella clean!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY Nikkas!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 6 2010, 04:36 AM~19250955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 6 2010, 09:06 AM~19251522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*There is no feeling better then pulling out my O.G LE CAB dropping the top and taking a cruise or a show with my son on Sunday to me that's a definition of a true Lowrider *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: more


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 6 2010, 03:36 AM~19250955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE JORGE WHICH ONE YOU LIKE BETTER LA VIEJA OR YOUR CADDY?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 5 2010, 04:35 PM~19246324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 









:yes: :h5:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 6 2010, 05:05 PM~19256329
> *There is no feeling better then pulling out my O.G LE CAB  dropping the top and taking a cruise or a show  with my son on Sunday to me that's a definition of a true Lowrider
> *


You know how we do it!  WESTSIDE C.C to da fullest!!!! make me want to go out and get a real OG LE CAB. :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

*ANY MORE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS OUT THERE * :wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:  
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 6 2010, 05:08 PM~19256358
> *:drama: more
> *


a Ray....let me get that OG LE CAB homie? you don't need it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 6 2010, 07:25 PM~19256569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 6 2010, 06:26 PM~19256579
> *a Ray....let me get that OG LE CAB homie? you don't need it. :biggrin:
> *


GIVE ME 1500 HUNN CASH AND ITS YOURS AND YOUR WINNING ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 6 2010, 07:19 PM~19256498
> *Cool pic
> *


*THANKS RIVMAN I TOOK IT WITH MY IPHONE*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 6 2010, 07:34 PM~19256688
> *GIVE ME 1500 HUNN CASH AND ITS YOURS AND YOUR WINNING ALL DAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: :naughty:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 6 2010, 07:23 PM~19256545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:sprint:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 6 2010, 05:34 PM~19256688
> *GIVE ME 1500 HUNN CASH AND ITS YOURS AND YOUR WINNING ALL DAY  :biggrin:
> *


Now thats what i call WESTSIDE love.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 6 2010, 07:38 PM~19256744
> *Now thats what i call WESTSIDE love.
> *


*NO AS A MATTER OF FACT LET ME BUY IT FOR YOU* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 6 2010, 05:40 PM~19256763
> *NO AS A MATTER OF FACT LET ME BUY IT FOR YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: make it hap'n capt'n.


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 6 2010, 05:25 PM~19256569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckn junk :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 6 2010, 07:46 PM~19256841
> *fuckn junk  :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT UP FOO!!!!*


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 6 2010, 05:49 PM~19256870
> *WHAT UP FOO!!!!
> *


WHAT UP GYOT :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Dec 6 2010, 07:51 PM~19256890
> *WHAT UP GYOT  :wave:
> *


*CUNEM FAT BOY* :biggrin:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 6 2010, 05:52 PM~19256903
> *CUNEM FAT BOY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 6 2010, 03:36 AM~19250955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2010, 10:07 AM~18993118
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



love your car mr.wing


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 6 2010, 10:03 PM~19258437
> *CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always
> 
> 
> ...


that is a very nice picture


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

droppin knowledge... FAME build pics


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 6 2010, 08:08 PM~19257057
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 6 2010, 10:03 PM~19258437
> *CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE TO PUT SMILE'S ON PEOPLE'S FACE'S


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 









:yes: :h5: 


*
THE WESTSIDE C.C. WAY *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 6 2010, 04:36 AM~19250955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO TH TOP


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 6 2010, 09:03 PM~19258437
> *CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always
> 
> 
> ...


FAME LOOKING GOOD JORGE ESTAS CABRON.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 6 2010, 10:03 PM~19258437
> *CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD FOR A BROKE ASS MEXICAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 6 2010, 06:40 PM~19256763
> *NO AS A MATTER OF FACT LET ME BUY IT FOR YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 6 2010, 11:24 PM~19260150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP FOR ALL THIS CARS.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 7 2010, 12:24 AM~19260150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAT IAM TALKING ABOUT FUCK THE BS WE NEED MORE PICS OF THIS BAD ASS CARS


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 7 2010, 12:38 AM~19260277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama: more


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

WE AS THE WESTSIDE C.C. DELEGATION DISASSOCIATE OURSELVES FROM ANY PICS AND OR COMMENTS THAT LAWESTSIDERIDER MAY OR MAY HAVE POSTED. 

WESTSIDE TO THE MOTHAFUCKIN TOP FOR ALL THE REAL OG LE CABS. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

HELL YEAH TO THE TOP FOR OG LeCAB CADDIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

here is a very nice chop there fun as hell


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Dec 7 2010, 12:10 PM~19262910
> *here is a very nice chop there fun as hell
> 
> 
> ...


THE MO FO IS VERRY NICE!!!!!!1


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 7 2010, 11:12 AM~19262464
> *WE AS THE WESTSIDE C.C. DELEGATION DISASSOCIATE OURSELVES FROM ANY PICS AND OR COMMENTS THAT LAWESTSIDERIDER MAY OR MAY HAVE POSTED.
> 
> WESTSIDE TO THE MOTHAFUCKIN TOP FOR ALL THE REAL OG LE CABS.
> ...


This message has been approved by BIG PAGE and the WESTSIDE coalition for true lowriders


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 6 2010, 09:03 PM~19258437
> *CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JORGE FAME IS READY FOR THE WEEKEND AGAIN.LOVE THE FAME NOT THE GAME.


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 7 2010, 10:57 AM~19262793
> *HELL YEAH TO THE TOP FOR  OG LeCAB CADDIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ORALE MR.INC FROM THE CITY OF LYNWOOD STYLISTICS TO THE TOP!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 6 2010, 11:24 PM~19260150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM IIITTTTTT


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY to the TOP


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 7 2010, 05:17 PM~19265469
> *EBAY to the TOP
> *


YES SR TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 7 2010, 05:17 PM~19265469
> *EBAY to the TOP</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorARKblue\'>*I HEARD THE CHARGERS MIGHT BE COMING TO LOS ANGELES CITY OF CHAMPIONS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2010, 12:47 AM~19249893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was a great show on Sunday. I wasn't expecting to place and ended up taking 1st place :happysad:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2010, 09:04 PM~19267652
> *It was a great show on Sunday. I wasn't expecting to place and ended up taking 1st place :happysad:
> *


WELL DESURVE IT NICE CAR HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2010, 08:04 PM~19267652
> *It was a great show on Sunday. I wasn't expecting to place and ended up taking 1st place :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 6 2010, 10:03 PM~19258437
> *CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 6 2010, 06:21 PM~19255930
> *NICE I LOVE IT!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:52 PM~19202321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MORNING TO ALL LeCAB CADDIES!!! LOVERS!!!!


----------



## bblanco (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 6 2010, 09:03 PM~19258437
> *CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always
> 
> 
> ...


*Is there a poster available?????? That would look "KILLER" in my garage!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2010, 09:04 PM~19267652
> *It was a great show on Sunday. I wasn't expecting to place and ended up taking 1st place :happysad:
> *


a well deserved trophy :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*WESTSIDE C.C. BABY*


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2010, 04:55 PM~19275686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2010, 04:55 PM~19275686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*REP DAT WEST!!!!*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2010, 03:55 PM~19275686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2010, 04:55 PM~19275686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 8 2010, 09:19 PM~19278776
> *YEAH YOU DID THAT!!! WESTSIDE C.C. HOLD'N IT DOWN.
> .
> *


NICE CARS ARE THOSE YOU GUYS LAMBOS AND BENTLYS TOO. :thumbsup: SONG :dunno: BUT SURE ITS A HIT MY DAUGHTER LIKED IT :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 8 2010, 10:23 PM~19280228
> *NICE CARS ARE THOSE YOU GUYS LAMBOS AND BENTLYS TOO.  :thumbsup: SONG  :dunno: BUT SURE ITS A HIT MY DAUGHTER LIKED IT :thumbsup:
> *


i never heard it until today. my sons (10yrs) know the song.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 8 2010, 11:25 PM~19280245
> *i never heard it until today. my sons (10yrs) know the song.
> *


THATS WHAT MY KID SAYS THATS HER CUT, IM JUST A OL SCHOOL PLAYA I GUESS :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 8 2010, 10:27 PM~19280256
> *THATS WHAT MY KID SAYS THATS HER CUT, IM JUST A OL SCHOOL PLAYA I GUESS :biggrin:
> *


yeah i feel ya on that. i don't listen to the radio to be caught up with today's music.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 8 2010, 11:34 PM~19280336
> *yeah i feel ya on that. i don't listen to the radio to be caught up with today's music.
> *


I GOT 6 KIDS BRO AND THEY MAKE FUN OF ME MY FOUR OLDEST OR DAUGHTER, THEY SAY I LISTEN TO OLD FOLKS MUSIC SET IT OFF BABY MAKIN MUSIC I SAY, DONT GET ME WRONG I WONT CRUIZE TO DE BARGE UNLESS IM WITH MY LADY, I JUST LET THE SIRUS PLAY MOST OF THE TIME IN THE LOW


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 15 2010, 03:24 PM~18820976
> *boss man George holdin it down for STYLISTICS INC with "FAME"
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD NITE ALL LeCAB CADDIES LOVERS!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 8 2010, 10:19 PM~19278776
> *YEAH YOU DID THAT!!! WESTSIDE C.C. HOLD'N IT DOWN.</span>
> .
> *



<span style=\'colorARKblue\'>* YOU KNOW HOW WE DOO!!!    *


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2010, 04:55 PM~19275686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 22 2010, 03:08 AM~18877968
> *QVO.. THANX FOR(NOT) CALLING ME BACK ..THAT DAY.. ANY WAY.. HAY TE VA..
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MORNING ALL LeCAB CADDIES OWNERS!!!!!!


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 9 2010, 10:53 AM~19282790
> *GOOD MORNING ALL LeCAB CADDIES OWNERS!!!!!!
> *


GOOD MORNING , OHHHHH MY BAD I DONT HAVE A LeCAB


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 9 2010, 10:55 AM~19282806
> *GOOD MORNING , OHHHHH MY BAD I DONT HAVE A LeCAB
> *


WOOD UP BIG JAMES!!!!!YO TAMPOCO DON'T TRIP.I HAVE A KILLER CABRIOLET!! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 9 2010, 10:55 AM~19282806
> *GOOD MORNING , OHHHHH MY BAD I DONT HAVE A LeCAB
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 9 2010, 10:55 AM~19282806
> *GOOD MORNING , OHHHHH MY BAD I DONT HAVE A LeCAB
> *


That's right you don't get out of here. :biggrin: 
Thanks for the parts for the caddy


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2010, 03:55 PM~19275686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 9 2010, 09:23 AM~19282116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of my baby's got love them rag tops.
Thanks homie for the pic...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 8 2010, 10:49 PM~19279098
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


West up homie hope all is well with you and the fam..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 9 2010, 09:53 AM~19282790
> *GOOD MORNING ALL LeCAB CADDIES OWNERS!!!!!!
> *


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 26 2010, 07:41 AM~18910681
> *george's ... "FAME" STYLISTICS INC
> 
> 
> ...


A BIG Q,VO TO ALL LeCAB CADDIES LOVERS!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 4 2010, 05:48 PM~18987551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2010, 11:09 AM~19283330
> *West up homie hope all is well with you and the fam..
> *


Q-VO :wave: ALL WELL ,HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY DOING?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2010, 11:00 AM~19283261
> *Nice pic of my baby's got love them rag tops.
> Thanks homie for the pic...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:boink: T T T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 9 2010, 10:08 PM~19288504
> *Q-VO  :wave: ALL WELL ,HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY DOING?
> *


That's good to hear, my fam and I are all doing well can't complain. Is sd coming to la this weekend?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*HOODRATS & CADILLACS YA DIG!!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 10 2010, 04:41 PM~19295379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Considering offers............ Come correct.............. 36,000 ORIGINAL miles, 2nd owner.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 10 2010, 04:41 PM~19295379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that hood right der!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 11 2010, 05:52 PM~19302052
> *Considering offers............ Come correct.............. 36,000 ORIGINAL miles, 2nd owner.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :sprint: :run:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 11 2010, 02:52 PM~19302052
> *Considering offers............ Come correct.............. 36,000 ORIGINAL miles, 2nd owner.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Dec 11 2010, 03:52 PM~19302052
> *Considering offers............ Come correct.............. 36,000 ORIGINAL miles, 2nd owner.</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/12h5nvia.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorARKblue\'>*YEAH RIGHT ME TOO.... :uh: *


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 10 2010, 04:41 PM~19295379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Look At Those Jealous Ass White Girls In The Backround
:roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 12:22 AM~19305537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE REAL DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 11:03 PM~19312632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 13 2010, 12:08 AM~19312675
> *T T T  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*WESTSIDE C.C*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 11:11 PM~19312715
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> WESTSIDE C.C
> *


THATS RIGHT.... :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 10:18 PM~19312778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! :wow: theirs something you don't see everyday.................Aftermath being toed.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 13 2010, 12:51 AM~19313005
> *WOW! :wow:  theirs something you don't see everyday.................Aftermath being toed.
> *


Yeah I know... I broke a ball joint hoping my shit.. Fuck it i will take it to get it fixed


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that rear diff is on point!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 13 2010, 01:03 AM~19313065
> *that rear diff is on point!!
> 
> *


Gracias homie thanks for the compliment.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 10:59 PM~19313049
> *Yeah I know... I broke a ball joint hoping my shit.. Fuck it i will take it to get it fixed
> *


i knew it had to be something like that. you're not one of those foo's that puts their car on a trailer just to take it around the block. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 13 2010, 01:22 AM~19313155
> *i knew it had to be something like that. you're not one of those foo's that puts their car on a trailer just to take it around the block. :biggrin:
> *


*No not at all I work 60 hour weeks at my office so when it comes to the weekend I like to enjoyMy car and some time with my son , god has blessed me with a good family great car club and alot of work. I just try to live life to the fullest and thank god for every day he let's me live.*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 13 2010, 08:15 AM~19314084
> *No not at all I work 60 hour weeks at my office so when it comes to the weekend I like to enjoyMy car and some time with my son , God has blessed me with a good family great car club and alot of work.  I just try to live life to the fullest and thank God for every day he let's me live.
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY+Dec 11 2010, 02:52 PM~19302052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I atleast acted like it and put mine on Ebay before the make over!!! Oppps!!! Did I say that! :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 13 2010, 12:59 AM~19313049
> *Yeah I know... I broke a ball joint hoping my shit.. Fuck it i will take it to get it fixed
> *


STOP LYING FOO I SEEN THE TOW TRUCK DROP OFF THE CAR ON THE CORNER FROM THE SHOW THEN HE PICKED YOU UP AFTER THE SHOW :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 13 2010, 10:15 AM~19314084
> *No not at all I work 60 hour weeks at my office so when it comes to the weekend I like to enjoyMy car and some time with my son , god has blessed me with a good family great car club and alot of work.  I just try to live life to the fullest and thank god for every day he let's me live.
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 13 2010, 11:03 AM~19314639
> *STOP  LYING  FOO  I SEEN  THE  TOW  TRUCK  DROP  OFF THE  CAR  ON THE  CORNER  FROM  THE  SHOW  THEN  HE PICKED  YOU UP AFTER  THE  SHOW  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sure buddy


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 13 2010, 11:41 AM~19314826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  sure buddy
> *


wanna ask you a question how much is it to tow your car from downey to your pad and back as well :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 13 2010, 12:02 PM~19314928
> *wanna ask  you a  question  how  much  is  it  to  tow  your  car  from  downey  to  your pad  and  back  as  well :biggrin:
> *



FOR YOU FREE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 13 2010, 02:16 PM~19315767
> *FOR YOU FREE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cfb8595 (Nov 9, 2009)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2111351122.html :wow:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

i just seen that.. i wonder how fast he gonna sell it


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cfb8595_@Dec 13 2010, 06:36 PM~19317741
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2111351122.html :wow:
> *


79 with 90 front


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by slabrider93@Dec 13 2010, 07:59 PM~19318420
79 with 90 front


Click to expand...

:yes: :yes: :yes: nice project   


BIG PAGE ON TOP....... GOT YOU THIS TIME EBAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2010, 10:42 AM~19314521
> *Yeah I atleast acted like it and put mine on Ebay before the make over!!! Oppps!!! Did I say that!  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


*THE ONLY THING WRONG WITH THAT IS THAT YOU ARE EBAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 13 2010, 10:03 AM~19314639
> *STOP  LYING  FOO  I SEEN  THE  TOW  TRUCK  DROP  OFF THE  CAR  ON THE  CORNER  FROM  THE  SHOW  THEN  HE PICKED  YOU UP AFTER  THE  SHOW  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

YESTERDAYS TOY DRIVE IN SAN DIEGO.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 11:03 PM~19312632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 7 2010, 12:16 AM~19260056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:52 PM~19202321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GODDAMMM


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh man


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 13 2010, 11:59 PM~19320936
> *YESTERDAYS TOY DRIVE IN SAN DIEGO.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE I HADE A GOOD TIME WITHU VATOS IN SAN DIEGO!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 25 2010, 01:22 AM~18900072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD AFTER NOON ALL LeCAB LOVERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 13 2010, 10:59 PM~19320936
> *YESTERDAYS TOY DRIVE IN SAN DIEGO.
> 
> 
> ...


Fame is looking good as usual George :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 13 2010, 10:59 PM~19320936
> *YESTERDAYS TOY DRIVE IN SAN DIEGO.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 13 2010, 10:59 PM~19320936
> *YESTERDAYS TOY DRIVE IN SAN DIEGO.
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH CADDYS LOOKING GOOD I TOLD YOU JORGE ITS ALL ABOUT THE FAME & YOU DROVE IT TO SAN DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 13 2010, 09:53 PM~19319594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 14 2010, 11:17 PM~19329523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ITS BEATIFULL THING TO SEE THESE BAD ASS CARS DRIVING ON THE ROAD......*


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 13 2010, 10:59 PM~19320936
> *YESTERDAYS TOY DRIVE IN SAN DIEGO.
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA MR.INC DE LYNWOOD QUE DICE O.G. LE FAME?STYLISTICS & MAJESTICS LOOKING GOOD IN SAN DIEGO HOMIE.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 14 2010, 09:37 PM~19328520
> *BOTH CADDYS LOOKING GOOD I TOLD YOU JORGE ITS ALL ABOUT THE FAME & YOU DROVE IT TO SAN DIEGO  :biggrin:
> *


IF I DROVE ''FAME'' TO SAN DIEGO? HELL NO COME ONE DAVE!!! FRAME OFF, FULL AND MOLD IT FRAME AND SUSPENTION,FULL CROME ENGINE, CUSTOME SET UP PAIN IT BELLY MULTI COLOR PAINT OG 5.20s.....KILERCABRIOLET.FROM THE TRAILERS TO THA SHOWS AND FROM THE SOWA TO THE COVER......................
HAVE A GOOD NITE TOO ALL LeCAB CADDIES..........


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 15 2010, 12:24 AM~19330692
> *IF I DROVE ''FAME'' TO SAN DIEGO? HELL NO COME ONE DAVE!!! FRAME OFF, FULL AND MOLD IT FRAME AND SUSPENTION,FULL CROME ENGINE, CUSTOME SET UP PAIN IT BELLY MULTI COLOR PAINT OG 5.20s.....KILERCABRIOLET.FROM THE TRAILERS TO THA SHOWS AND FROM THE SOWA TO THE COVER......................
> HAVE A GOOD NITE TOO ALL LeCAB CADDIES..........
> *


I DROVE MY CAR TO VEGAS SHOW CHROME ENGINE,UNDERCARRIAGE ,ON 13S BUT IT ISNT O.G. LE FAME.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH 2 BACK ON TOP *


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 15 2010, 12:30 AM~19330731
> *I DROVE MY CAR TO VEGAS SHOW CHROME ENGINE,UNDERCARRIAGE ,ON 13S BUT IT ISNT  O.G. LE FAME.
> *


ORALE HOMIE O.G. LE FAME & I HAVE O.G. LE BIG BODY.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 15 2010, 01:39 AM~19330771
> *ORALE HOMIE O.G. LE FAME & I HAVE O.G. LE BIG BODY.
> *


ORALE BROTHERHOOD I TALK TO U MANANA!!TENGO KE PLANCHAR MIS LeVI'S


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 15 2010, 12:46 AM~19330799
> *ORALE BROTHERHOOD I TALK TO U MANANA!!TENGO KE PLANCHAR MIS LeVI'S
> *


ORALE CABRON TTT FOR LE FAME ON TOP OF THE GAME.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 15 2010, 01:34 AM~19330746
> *SHAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!
> WESTSIDE C.C. YA TU SAVE MAYN!!!!!*


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 13 2010, 02:18 AM~19312778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always said this car was junk :biggrin: 




sup page :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 15 2010, 01:34 AM~19330746
> *BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH 2 BACK ON TOP
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT BELIEVE THIS CAR DRIVES CAN WE SEE SUM PICS ON THE FREEWAY RIDING :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 15 2010, 04:50 PM~19335526
> *i always said this car was junk  :biggrin:
> sup page  :wave:
> *


My poor lil junk had a broken arm 
But it's already fixed thanks to my homie renzo
:biggrin: 
:burn: :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 15 2010, 04:54 PM~19335556
> *I DONT  BELIEVE THIS  CAR DRIVES  CAN WE SEE  SUM  PICS  ON THE  FREEWAY RIDING  :0
> *


I don't have any :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 15 2010, 05:01 PM~19335599
> *I don't have any  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT DOES IT DRIVE :0 THINK WE NEED PICS OF IT ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:drama: MORE


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> *No not at all I work 60 hour weeks at my office so when it comes to the weekend I like to enjoyMy car and some time with my son , god has blessed me with a good family great car club and alot of work. I just try to live life to the fullest and thank god for every day he let's me live.*[/color
> 
> 
> CHURCH! real talk homie! x 2


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 15 2010, 06:52 PM~19336514
> *:drama: MORE
> *


GTFO :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> 79 with 90 front
> 
> 
> dude delete the ad.... any got pics what it looked like ?????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > *No not at all I work 60 hour weeks at my office so when it comes to the weekend I like to enjoyMy car and some time with my son , god has blessed me with a good family great car club and alot of work. I just try to live life to the fullest and thank god for every day he let's me live.*[/color
> > CHURCH! real talk homie! x 2
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 15 2010, 04:01 PM~19335599
> *I don't have any  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 15 2010, 05:01 PM~19336609
> *79 with 90 front
> dude delete the  ad.... any got pics what it looked like ?????
> *


  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573327


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 14 2010, 11:07 AM~19323852
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE I HADE A GOOD TIME WITHU VATOS IN SAN DIEGO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

WHAT'S UP SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 15 2010, 10:58 PM~19339058
> *WHAT'S UP SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 10 2010, 09:30 AM~19291841
> *That's good to hear, my fam and I are all doing well can't complain. Is sd coming to la this weekend?
> *


BIG PAGE :wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 15 2010, 06:01 PM~19336598
> *GTFO  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 15 2010, 09:19 PM~19337943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 *I WAS DRIVING I DONT HAVE ANY ON MY I PHONE  *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 15 2010, 11:12 PM~19339252
> *BIG PAGE :wave:
> *


*WEST UP HOMIE :thumbsup: :wave: *


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

These cars are garbage............ over rated G bodies !


































































































































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

GEORGE STYLISTICS............CALL FREDILLAC!!! THX!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 17 2010, 12:53 AM~19349901
> *TTT
> *


What they know about those LeCabs? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Look what I found...









:biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Dec 16 2010, 02:49 PM~19344413
> *GEORGE STYLISTICS............CALL FREDILLAC!!! THX!
> *


I WILL HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 17 2010, 02:17 AM~19350009
> *Look what I found...
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice pic good looking out homie that dude take some dope ass flicks


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 17 2010, 02:00 AM~19349947
> *What they know about those LeCabs?  :biggrin:
> *


Obviesly nothin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

To The Top For LeCab's...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 17 2010, 11:29 PM~19357868
> *LowSanJo_Nate  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 17 2010, 09:29 PM~19357868
> *LowSanJo_Nate  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*Just Got Paid...1978 Paris Coupe Deville *
:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

LeChop! foor door? :happysad: 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 18 2010, 12:08 AM~19358512
> *Just Got Paid...1978 Paris Coupe Deville
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Big page & the aftermath 2 stay on top
Sorry ebay :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> LeChop! foor door? :happysad:
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 11:08 PM~19358512
> *Just Got Paid...1978 Paris Coupe Deville
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> ...




damn that looks nice homie. at least you're honest about it.  some people can't even do that.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 18 2010, 06:32 PM~19363220
> *damn that looks nice homie. at least you're honest about it.   some people can't even do that.
> *



Wait, wait, wait now.

His is REAL, it's a real Paris that he converted

Correct me if I am wrong Nate.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Dec 18 2010, 12:08 AM~19358512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments.  But it will never be a Lecab. Its a og Paris updated with 80s and 90s parts.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 11:08 PM~19358512
> *Just Got Paid...1978 Paris Coupe Deville
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> ...


looks great :0 :wow: like the color


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

BAD AZZ PIC... :rimshot:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 18 2010, 07:32 PM~19363220
> *damn that looks nice homie. at least you're honest about it.   some people can't even do that.
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 6 2010, 10:03 PM~19258437
> *CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP FOR THE REAL ''KILLER CABRIOLET''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 19 2010, 04:54 AM~19366123
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE REAL ''KILLER CABRIOLET''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 19 2010, 03:08 PM~19368241
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q,VOLE VATO!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Big page & the aftermath 2 stay on top
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> > LeChop! foor door? :happysad:
> > :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

i might bring back or come out like this uncut on cheezy tonez


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 19 2010, 06:35 PM~19369547
> *i might bring back or come out like this uncut on cheezy tonez
> 
> 
> ...


BAD MOFO!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 19 2010, 06:35 PM~19369547
> *i might bring back or come out like this uncut on cheezy tonez
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG PAGE & THE AFTER MATH 2. STILL @ THE TOP WESTSIDE C.C. BABY*


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 20 2010, 05:05 PM~19377920
> *BIG PAGE & THE AFTER MATH 2. STILL @ THE TOP WESTSIDE C.C. BABY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Dec 18 2010, 12:08 AM~19358512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 <span style=\'color:green\'>I just realized, it is a Paris :cheesy: which means there is only one LeCab in SJ :run: Hope it comes close to being as clean as yours when it finally hits the streets.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 20 2010, 06:32 PM~19379067
> *:0 Damn... closer than ever now. hno:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny!  and yeah you'll have the cleanest Lecab in Sj.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 21 2010, 08:34 PM~19388578
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


thats on ebay right now for sale...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 21 2010, 08:03 PM~19388790
> *thats on ebay right now for sale...
> *


Link?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 21 2010, 08:34 PM~19388578
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Man these rides are the shit.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 21 2010, 08:22 PM~19388969
> *Man these rides are the shit.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 21 2010, 09:04 PM~19388806
> *Link?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-Cadill...=item1c17f4cd2f
17 hrs left
reserve not met


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 22 2010, 12:02 AM~19391178
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-Cadill...=item1c17f4cd2f
> 17 hrs left
> reserve not met
> *


its clean as hell!
:worship:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 22 2010, 06:23 PM~19395836
> *its clean as hell!
> :worship:
> *


x2 damn!!! :wow:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619+Dec 22 2010, 03:23 PM~19395836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cleas ass fuck for an OG


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

I need to get off my ass and finish mine. :angry:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 6 2010, 10:03 PM~19258437
> *CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always
> 
> 
> ...


MERRY XMAS TO ALL LeCAB CADDIE LOVERS FROM AKILLER CABRIOLET OWNER!!


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 22 2010, 11:03 PM~19399941
> *MERRY XMAS TO ALL LeCAB CADDIE LOVERS FROM AKILLER CABRIOLET OWNER!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 22 2010, 02:02 AM~19391178
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-Cadill...=item1c17f4cd2f
> 17 hrs left
> reserve not met
> *


not to hate - but it looks like this OG florida lecab's been repainted (see door jam close ups and trunk lid sticker/trunk latch overspray)...and the oil/undercoating looks to be hiding a floor patch ...and rust. and it looks like the motor/tranny have been out (no oil spray/undercoating all over em)...clean as hell, but just sayin


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*OH YEAH IT'S BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH2 TO THE MUTHAFUCCIN TOP*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO ALL THE CADILLAC OWNERS HERE IN CALIFORNIA IM STARTING CADILLAC FEST FROM 77-96 ON APRIL 23 IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 714-371-5654 THE CADILLAC CONNECT 

CADILLACS ONLY PLEASE SIGN UP THIS WILL BE THE ULTIMATE FEST OF THE YEAR 

:wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 25 2010, 10:00 PM~19420957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR LOOKS FUCKING SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*THE AFTERMATH BABY*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 26 2010, 03:09 AM~19421663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOWRIDING TO THE 10TH POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 26 2010, 12:15 AM~19421688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that plate looks nice


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 26 2010, 12:09 AM~19421663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT :h5:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 27 2010, 12:41 AM~19428638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

anyone know how much this is worth: 1979 cadillac LE CABRIOLET


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@Dec 28 2010, 05:27 AM~19438276
> *anyone know how much this is worth:  1979 cadillac LE CABRIOLET
> 
> 
> ...


*im not sure how much this would sell for but , 
if you swap the 79 caddi front clip it will sell for more  *


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Any one know anything bout this one? Is it a a real lecab (or paris ?)*








uffin:


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 28 2010, 05:41 AM~19438292
> *im not sure how much this would sell for but ,
> if you swap the 79 caddi front clip it will sell for more
> *


swap back to the 79 clip


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@Dec 28 2010, 05:43 AM~19438296
> *swap back to the 79 clip
> *


yeaa


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 28 2010, 05:45 AM~19438305
> *yeaa
> *


alright cool


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@Dec 28 2010, 05:47 AM~19438310
> *alright cool
> *


uffin: 
Good luck on sale!


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 28 2010, 05:49 AM~19438315
> *uffin:
> Good luck on sale!
> *


im not trying to sell it i know someone that is considering buying it.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@Dec 28 2010, 05:50 AM~19438317
> *im not trying to sell it i know someone that is considering buying it.
> *


oh nice!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 28 2010, 06:07 AM~19438341
> *oh nice!
> *


they are wanting 8,000 for it. I know they are rare but dont know what they are worth in this condition or what they are worth restored. I figured someone on here would know.


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 AM~19402648
> *not to hate - but it looks like this OG florida lecab's been repainted (see door jam close ups and trunk lid sticker/trunk latch overspray)...and the oil/undercoating looks to be hiding a floor patch ...and rust. and it looks like the motor/tranny have been out (no oil spray/undercoating all over em)...clean as hell, but just sayin
> *


I GOT OUTBIDED AT THE LAST MINUTE BY $100, CAR IS REALLY CLEAN


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@Dec 28 2010, 05:27 AM~19438276
> *anyone know how much this is worth:  1979 cadillac LE CABRIOLET
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE ELSE HAVE ANY IDEA ON HOW MUCH THIS IS WORTH THEY WANT 8,000 :dunno:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 26 2010, 12:15 AM~19421688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Dec 28 2010, 10:31 AM~19439087
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :yes:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2010, 10:38 AM~19439936
> *theres a 77 or 78 vert in the junk yard right now. the rack is rusted but could be fixed. Located in orlando fl
> *


damn you should go get all the rag only shit off of it windows interior rack trim windshield post emblems and sell em on h ere youd make some good money


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2010, 02:00 PM~19440546
> *I thought about it but my luck it will sit for awhile
> *


Ill buy it , how much ? top and windows


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> george's ... "FAME" STYLISTICS INC


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 28 2010, 05:20 PM~19442565
> *  :biggrin:
> *


BIG PAGE :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> > george's ... "FAME" STYLISTICS INC
> 
> 
> DAMN JORGES KILLER CABRIOLET LE FAME IS LOOKING GOOD.READY FOR THE FIRST MAJESTICS PIC NIC.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 28 2010, 11:35 PM~19446399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLICK 2 CLEAN CADDYS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*To THE MUTHAFUCCIN TOP FOR BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH 2*


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 AM~19402648
> *not to hate - but it looks like this OG florida lecab's been repainted (see door jam close ups and trunk lid sticker/trunk latch overspray)...and the oil/undercoating looks to be hiding a floor patch ...and rust. and it looks like the motor/tranny have been out (no oil spray/undercoating all over em)...clean as hell, but just sayin
> *


And it almost looks like the muffler and other parts of the exhaust were painted gray.The underbody looks like they were hiding something.We all know the rear floorboards rust out


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 29 2010, 12:23 AM~19446860
> *To THE MUTHAFUCCIN TOP FOR BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH 2
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 28 2010, 05:41 AM~19438292
> *Any one know anything bout this one? Is it a a real lecab (or paris ?)
> 
> 
> ...


Neither, this was done due to the wishes of the owner.  :angel:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 29 2010, 12:23 AM~19446860
> *To THE MUTHAFUCCIN TOP FOR BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH 2
> 
> 
> ...


That's right dad.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 30 2010, 09:08 PM~19463068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a badd pic!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 30 2010, 09:37 PM~19463383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WESTSIDE


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 30 2010, 01:25 PM~19459401
> *Neither, this was done due to the wishes of the owner.  :angel:
> *


 :0 :0 

:angel:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 30 2010, 09:38 PM~19463396
> *WESTSIDE
> *


THATS RIGHT BIG AARON :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 30 2010, 09:44 PM~19463414
> *THATS RIGHT BIG AARON  :thumbsup:
> *


What up ragmond :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 30 2010, 09:36 PM~19463376
> *Thats a badd pic!!!
> *


YES IT IS BIG HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG PAGE & BIG AARON & THE AFTERMATH2 STAY ON TOP
*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 30 2010, 09:52 PM~19463490
> *BIG PAGE & BIG AARON & THE AFTERMATH2 STAY ON TOP
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 30 2010, 09:55 PM~19463510
> *:wave:
> *


Wassup RAGmond


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 30 2010, 09:52 PM~19463490
> *BIG PAGE & BIG AARON & THE AFTERMATH2 STAY ON TOP
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's right dad.we stay on top


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 30 2010, 11:36 PM~19464008
> *Yeah that's right dad.we stay on top
> *


THATS RIGHT MIJO...POPPA LOVES YOU, I WILL SEE YOU TOMORROW 
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Dec 30 2010, 09:52 PM~19463490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what its all about right there!!!


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT FOR THE LECABS


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 30 2010, 09:23 PM~19463255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUV THIS PIC


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Common Sense_@Dec 31 2010, 11:40 AM~19467597
> *LUV THIS PIC
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

BEST OF THE FUCKIN BEST "FAME"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*THE AFTERMATH BABY*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Dec 31 2010, 04:37 PM~19469480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OG HESS & EISENDHART OWNERS *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 1 2011, 01:28 AM~19472747
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OG HESS & EISENDHART  OWNERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Same to you bro


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ANY PICS OF THE BLACK ONE THAT WAS IN THE PICNIC BAD ASS :0 ?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2011, 01:01 PM~19481574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 2 2011, 12:21 PM~19481685
> *:roflmao:  :twak:
> *


The shadows of the aftermath2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*



Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY@Jan 1 2011, 06:46 PM~19476709
<img src=\'http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x124/HEIRAIZ2007/newpics20102035.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x124/HEIRAIZ2007/newpics20102025.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Click to expand...

TO THE TOP FOR BIG AARON & BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH2
WE STAY ON TOP!!!
WESTSIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Dec 31 2010, 02:06 PM~19468806
> *BEST OF THE FUCKIN BEST "FAME"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Jan 1 2011, 10:42 PM~19478856
> *ANY PICS OF THE BLACK ONE THAT WAS IN THE PICNIC BAD ASS :0 ?
> *



thats the same black one thats somewhere on here a few pages back... i have some from crenahw but they came out dark.... its the homies kay from south side.... hes has 2 le cabs in his stable now... the black lecab and the baby blue lecab ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 2 2011, 01:35 PM~19482268
> *thats the same black one thats somewhere on here a few pages back... i have some from crenahw but they came out dark.... its the homies kay from south side.... hes has 2 le cabs in his stable now... the black lecab  and the baby blue lecab ...
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@Dec 28 2010, 09:04 AM~19438656
> *ANYONE ELSE HAVE ANY IDEA ON HOW MUCH THIS IS WORTH THEY WANT 8,000 :dunno:
> *


WERE IST THE CAR...I LIKE IT... :0


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Dec 31 2010, 02:06 PM~19468806
> *BEST OF THE FUCKIN BEST "FAME"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


KILLER CABRIOLET LE FAME LOOKING GOOD JORGE DID A GOOD JOB BUILDING HIS CADDY.BUILT & ALL WORK PERFORMED BY JORGE PLUS LRM COVER


----------



## 2Door (Jan 2, 2011)

sup forum? I've got 84 coupe I'm wanting to convert into a drop top and got a couple questions. the main thing I need to know is what kind of car do you get the quarter windows out of and what kind of top/frame do I need to make it all fit right? 
Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2Door_@Jan 2 2011, 06:29 PM~19484199
> *sup forum? I've got 84 coupe I'm wanting to convert into a drop top and got a couple questions. the main thing I need to know is what kind of car do you get the quarter windows out of and what kind of top/frame do I need to make it all fit right?
> Thanks for any help on this.
> *


Someone needing LeCab parts?................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 2 2011, 04:07 PM~19483519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE AFTERMATH 2 PUTTING IN WORK LIKE ALWAYS HANDSDOWN :worship:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2Door_@Jan 2 2011, 05:29 PM~19484199
> *sup forum? I've got 84 coupe I'm wanting to convert into a drop top and got a couple questions. the main thing I need to know is what kind of car do you get the quarter windows out of and what kind of top/frame do I need to make it all fit right?
> Thanks for any help on this.
> *


selling a convertable top off a eldorado...has everything $400 ...also a electric sunroof $150...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 2 2011, 01:35 PM~19482268
> *thats the same black one thats somewhere on here a few pages back... i have some from crenahw but they came out dark.... its the homies kay from south side.... hes has 2 le cabs in his stable now... the black lecab  and the baby blue lecab ...
> 
> 
> *





> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> > [/quote
> >
> >
> > > [/quote
> > ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 2 2011, 08:37 PM~19485932
> *THE AFTERMATH 2 PUTTING IN WORK LIKE ALWAYS HANDSDOWN :worship:
> *


What up ragmond you know how my pops does it ,he hops it, he drives it,he enjoys it ,and it was the center fold car of the month in lrm ,the westside c.c. Way. THE AFTERMATH2 THE REMIX :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 2 2011, 12:35 PM~19482268
> *thats the same black one thats somewhere on here a few pages back... i have some from crenahw but they came out dark.... its the homies kay from south side.... hes has 2 le cabs in his stable now... the black lecab  and the baby blue lecab ...
> 
> 
> *


Q~vo Huey! Tell Kay, That Chapo said que onda homie!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Jan 2 2011, 06:04 PM~19485091
> *Someone needing LeCab parts?................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X3 :nicoderm:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:0


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY and the MAJESTICS TO THE TOP………………..


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2Door_@Jan 2 2011, 07:29 PM~19484199
> *sup forum? I've got 84 coupe I'm wanting to convert into a drop top and got a couple questions. the main thing I need to know is what kind of car do you get the quarter windows out of and what kind of top/frame do I need to make it all fit right?
> Thanks for any help on this.
> *


step 1. find a 78-79 lecab for $5-10k
step 2. grab all the H+E parts, cut the 84, install parts, change VIN to a 80-82
step 3. profits


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 3 2011, 10:57 AM~19489674
> *step 1. find a 78-79 lecab for $5-10k
> step 2. grab all the H+E parts, cut the 84, install parts, change VIN to a 80-82
> step 3. profits
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 3 2011, 02:09 AM~19488430
> *EBAY and the MAJESTICS TO THE TOP………………..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 3 2011, 12:56 AM~19488109
> *What up ragmond you know how my pops does it ,he hops it, he drives it,he enjoys it ,and it was  the center fold car of the month in lrm ,the westside c.c. Way. THE AFTERMATH2 THE REMIX :biggrin:
> *


*AND HE IS ONLY TEN....THATS RIGHT MIJO DADDY LOVES YOU TOOO...SIGNS OF A TRUE LOWRIDER IN TRAINING *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 3 2011, 12:23 AM~19488222
> *Q~vo Huey! Tell Kay, That Chapo said que onda homie!
> *



waddup chapo fo sho homie..i will.. ill make it up there this week...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Sold


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Craigslist Find.

http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/cto/2127077193.html

79 le cabriolet CADILLAC CONVERTIBLE - $8000 (DALLAS)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-12-23, 10:12AM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


RUST UNDER BACK SEAT , COMES WITH CLEAN TEXAS TITLE , ITS A PROJECT NEEDS FULL RESTO , REACH ME AT 214 462 0446


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Here are the pics.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2011, 07:16 PM~19493386
> *Sold
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead: :banghead: to me


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2011, 06:16 PM~19493386
> *Sold
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one real?


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2011, 06:16 PM~19493386
> *Sold
> 
> 
> ...


I heard he SOLD it for under $4500
If thats the one from :angry: ATL


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 3 2011, 04:49 PM~19492556
> *AND HE IS ONLY TEN....THATS RIGHT MIJO DADDY LOVES YOU TOOO...SIGNS OF A TRUE LOWRIDER IN TRAINING
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84on84z_@Jan 3 2011, 09:32 PM~19494989
> *I heard he SOLD it for under $4500
> If thats the one from  :angry: ATL
> *


NA HE IS FROM COLORADO UNLESS IT WAS A SCAM


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> [/quote
> :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> > [/quote
> > :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > [/quote
> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG PAGE - BIG AARON - THE AFTERMATH2 


TO THE MUTHUFUCCIN TOP*


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

wow nice the top look alil weird guess its the rear bow not set at the right angle when the installed the top.. kinda to vertical, instead of a angle, make it look fake..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2011, 03:01 PM~19481574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys got some many le cabs in the streets of cali, there literally now 'in the streets" of cali...


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2011, 09:42 PM~19495831
> *NA  HE  IS  FROM  COLORADO UNLESS  IT  WAS A  SCAM
> *


I GOT TEXAS WAYS

Posts: 58
Joined: Jun 2009
From: 3rd Ward,Tx




this guy on rollin 84z said his boss bought it 


1981 Convertible Cadillac Deville - $4500 (Clayton County)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-12-22, 2:52PM EST
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Rare Car, only 1800 made. Everything is original with a new top recently done. I am only the second owner of this car. It cranks up and you can drive off but the interior does need to be redone. I can be reached at 404-665-7247 but please do not call after 9 pm. 



•Location: Clayton County 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/cto/2125774716.html


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 4 2011, 09:10 AM~19498853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something with that 1/4 window looks too big or the shape is wrong.... :dunno:


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 4 2011, 11:49 AM~19500285
> *something with that 1/4 window looks too big. :dunno:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 4 2011, 09:23 AM~19498933
> *you guys got some many le cabs in the streets of cali, there literally now 'in the streets" of cali...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*If you own a Real LeCab or Real Paris throw your hands up!* :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 4 2011, 08:39 PM~19504567
> *If you own a Real LeCab or Real Paris throw your hands up!  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 4 2011, 07:39 PM~19504567
> *If you own a Real LeCab or Real Paris throw your hands up!  :wave:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 4 2011, 08:39 PM~19504567
> *If you own a Real LeCab or Real Paris throw your hands up!  :wave:
> *


 :x:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 4 2011, 10:35 PM~19507015
> *:x:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > [/quote
> > :nicoderm: :scrutinize: ..................... :cheesy: Black LeCab on the right
> > Any better pics ????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH 2
STAY ON TOP*


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:420:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQMKs7dJPaA


found this on you tube.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

AFTERMATH AND FAME WERE LOOKING REAL GOOD AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC, MAD PROPS TO YOU GUYS ON SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 5 2011, 09:36 PM~19516559
> *AFTERMATH AND FAME WERE LOOKING REAL GOOD AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC, MAD PROPS TO YOU GUYS ON SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES
> *


They are both some bad ass cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 5 2011, 09:36 PM~19516559
> *AFTERMATH AND FAME WERE LOOKING REAL GOOD AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC, MAD PROPS TO YOU GUYS ON SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES
> *


YEA BOTH LOOKED REAL GOOD NICE CADDYS.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 5 2011, 10:36 PM~19516559
> *AFTERMATH AND FAME WERE LOOKING REAL GOOD AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC, MAD PROPS TO YOU GUYS ON SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES
> *


THANK YOU BIG HOMIE I APPRECIATE THE PROPS GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 5 2011, 10:40 PM~19516603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X82


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

t t t


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Jan 4 2011, 08:10 AM~19498853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 3 2011, 04:57 PM~19493203
> *waddup chapo fo sho homie..i will.. ill make it up there this week...
> 
> 
> *


Orale! That's what's up carnal... :h5:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 5 2011, 10:42 PM~19516628
> *THANK YOU BIG HOMIE I APPRECIATE THE PROPS GOOD LOOKING OUT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 6 2011, 10:35 AM~19520140
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 6 2011, 03:11 PM~19522333
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

:0


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

:0


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

:0


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

:0


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

LIL_FOCKER TO THE TOP.


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

FLAWLESS FAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL_FOCKER_@Jan 6 2011, 07:23 PM~19524427
> *LIL_FOCKER TO THE TOP.
> *


You a fool homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL_FOCKER_@Jan 6 2011, 06:23 PM~19524427
> *LIL_FOCKER TO THE TOP.
> *


LAY IT LOW _ FOCKER!! .......I GET IT :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 5 2011, 10:36 PM~19516559
> *AFTERMATH AND FAME WERE LOOKING REAL GOOD AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC, MAD PROPS TO YOU GUYS ON SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES
> *


ORALE CANIJO GRASIAS!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jan 6 2011, 08:41 PM~19525343
> *FLAWLESS FAME!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMENTS!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:04 PM~19516272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOOD UP BROTHERMARIO!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> > george's ... "FAME" STYLISTICS INC
> 
> 
> WOOD UP BROTHER KAKALAK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Dec 29 2010, 12:35 AM~19446399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING PIC CAENALITO!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL_FOCKER_@Jan 6 2011, 06:22 PM~19524420
> *:0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL_FOCKER_@Jan 6 2011, 06:23 PM~19524427
> *LIL_FOCKER TO THE TOP.
> *


Copycat.you crazy


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 5 2011, 08:43 PM~19515938
> *BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH 2
> STAY ON TOP
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hey dad.what about me


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 3 2011, 01:09 AM~19488430
> *EBAY and the MAJESTICS TO THE TOP………………..
> *


 :wow: crazy


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 8 2011, 07:52 PM~19542869
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: hey dad.what about me
> *


Oh my bad baby next one for sure you know poppa loves you.


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 8 2011, 06:53 PM~19542886
> *Oh my bad baby next one for sure you know poppa loves you.
> *


I know you love me.remember this time


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG PAGE & BIG AARON AND THE AFTERMATH2 TO THE MUTHUFFUCIN TOP

WE STAY ON TOP*








1off floor mats


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Drop the Top!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 8 2011, 07:02 PM~19542970
> *BIG PAGE & BIG AARON AND THE AFTERMATH2 TO THE MUTHUFFUCIN TOP
> 
> WE STAY ON TOP
> ...


Yeeeeeeaaaaaaahhh


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Jan 7 2011, 10:59 PM~19536386
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2011, 08:59 PM~19551522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that's a nice lecab :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2011, 09:59 PM~19551522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIce


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Whats craccin cricket :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2011, 09:01 PM~19551556
> *Whats craccin cricket :biggrin:
> *


setting here on LiL just got done watching the Damn Football Game!  

But I did get Wasted like them WhiteBoys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2011, 10:11 PM~19551601
> *setting here on LiL just got done watching the Damn Football Game!
> 
> But I did get Wasted like them WhiteBoys!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's right I was at hop today kicking it wit the big m


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2011, 09:12 PM~19551615
> *That's right I was at hop today kicking it wit the big m
> *


LoL!!! We dont even have shit like that to goto over here like that! :roflmao: 

But whene its NASCAR Season! Its CrAzY around here!!! :run: :sprint:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2011, 10:20 PM~19551704
> *LoL!!! We dont even have shit like that to goto over here like that!  :roflmao:
> 
> But whene its NASCAR Season! Its CrAzY around here!!!  :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck It something is something


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2011, 09:21 PM~19551720
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fuck It something is something
> *


When I pull out the LeCab they say they like the Hipity Hop Car! :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2011, 10:20 PM~19551704
> *LoL!!! We dont even have shit like that to goto over here like that!  :roflmao:
> 
> But whene its NASCAR Season! Its CrAzY around here!!!  :run:  :sprint:
> *


Thats more than what we have :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2011, 10:12 PM~19551615
> *That's right I was at hop today kicking it wit the big m
> *


YES YOU WERE AND DIPPING THE LE CAB


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2011, 10:23 PM~19551749
> *When I pull out the LeCab they say they like the Hipity Hop Car!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You need to bring them pretty mothufuccas out here :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 9 2011, 10:26 PM~19551777
> *YES YOU WERE  AND  DIPPING  THE  LE CAB
> *


You know how we do it smiley :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2011, 10:28 PM~19551795
> *You know how we do it smiley :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2011, 11:36 PM~19551916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real talk I been following your car and the updates for a while G...* but no disrepect when I tell you this*.. Flap that Real Lecab homie... This is one of the dopest pics I seen on this thread yet! Reminds me of me and my son... Much props for this.[/B]


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG PAGE , BIG AARON , THE AFTERMATH2 
TO THE TOP YOU KNOW WHAT IS*


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

fuck you barely beat me!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 9 2011, 10:44 PM~19552027
> *fuck you barely beat me!
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2011, 09:36 PM~19551916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaaaaaaaa.nobody can mess with us :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 9 2011, 09:27 PM~19551784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You need to bring them pretty mothufuccas out here  :biggrin:
> *


I might not come back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2011, 09:23 PM~19551749
> *When I pull out the LeCab they say they like the Hipity Hop Car!  :biggrin:
> *


you know the drill, pics or ....  :biggrin: we all want to see pics of the C-NOTE  :cheesy: big page be holding it down on the WESTSIDE, lets see how they do it on the eastside


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2011, 10:30 PM~19552640
> *I might not come back!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 9 2011, 10:40 PM~19552754
> *you know the drill, pics or ....    :biggrin: we all want to see pics of the C-NOTE   :cheesy: big page be holding it down on the WESTSIDE, lets see how they do it on the eastside
> *


Thank you homie my dad puts his le cab To work. he does his cars like he does his females, 
I'm in training


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 9 2011, 10:40 PM~19552754
> *you know the drill, pics or ....    :biggrin: we all want to see pics of the C-NOTE   :cheesy: big page be holding it down on the WESTSIDE, lets see how they do it on the eastside
> *


I really want to redo it first!


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

DOES THE SUSPENSION TO A 86 CHEVY CAPRICE FIT THE SAME ONE TO AN 80S LECAB, REFERRING TO A-ARMS,AXLE,EXT ?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

78 paris $7500 in Louisiana on craigslist


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Jan 10 2011, 10:00 AM~19554926
> *DOES THE SUSPENSION TO A 86 CHEVY CAPRICE FIT THE SAME ONE TO AN 80S LECAB, REFERRING TO A-ARMS,AXLE,EXT ?
> *


yes


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 11 2011, 09:53 PM~19571220
> *78 paris $7500 in Louisiana on craigslist
> 
> 
> ...



those rims look funny :biggrin:


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2011, 09:54 PM~19571237
> *yes
> *


Thanks smiley i will be posting up some pics soon on the lecab 
progress with the frame on the rotisserie. :0


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Huh? What? Who? EBAY Fool.

:roflmao:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 12 2011, 07:35 AM~19573538
> *Huh? What? Who? EBAY Fool.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
My dad will be on top again The lakers don't win every game but they're still the champs


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 9 2011, 10:59 PM~19551522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So which one of you dudes got a deal on this car? $8500 seemed like a steal...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:59 PM~19572140
> *those rims look funny :biggrin:
> *


Slabs :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 11:52 AM~19585449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:52 AM~19585449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could go to this!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CADI G (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:52 AM~19585449
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CADI G (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 13 2011, 11:31 PM~19593307
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :nicoderm: 
:h5:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A LE CAB AND A PARIS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

WESTSIDE TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Jan 14 2011, 08:40 AM~19594535
> *WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A LE CAB AND A PARIS  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> WESTSIDE TTT
> *


Two different company's make them. And if I'm not mistaken the Paris was only built 78-79. And the LE CABRIOLET was built 78-82


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2011, 09:41 AM~19595328
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:52 AM~19585449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2011, 11:01 AM~19595039
> *Two different company's make them. And if I'm not mistaken the Paris was only built 78-79. And the LE CABRIOLET was built 78-82
> *


so it wasnt some kind of trim package or somethin along those lines 
jus 2 different companys maken a vert


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Jan 14 2011, 09:35 PM~19600373
> *so it wasnt some kind of trim package or somethin along those lines
> jus 2 different companys maken a vert
> *


Yes two different companys making a vert licensed by cadi


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 12 2011, 08:35 AM~19573536
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 11:52 AM~19585449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2011, 09:52 PM~19600506
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*IT DON'T STOP BACK ON TOP 
BIG PAGE BIG AARON & THE AFTERMATH2 HOLLA!!! *


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 14 2011, 08:55 PM~19600538
> *IT DON'T STOP BACK ON TOP
> BIG PAGE  BIG AARON &  THE AFTERMATH2 HOLLA!!!
> 
> ...



FOCKER ! :biggrin: 

Go look at SD Bumper checking............... LOL


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:59 PM~19572140
> *those rims look funny :biggrin:
> *


How about this 79 lecab Page ?

:banghead:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 13 2011, 11:31 PM~19593307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURE, THAT BODY IS LIKE GLASS


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 15 2011, 05:13 PM~19606626
> *How about this 79 lecab Page ?
> 
> :banghead:
> ...


for sale in H-Town....33 G's


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 15 2011, 07:30 PM~19607471
> *for sale in H-Town....33 G's
> *


 :yessad: :banghead: 

little bit too much thats why I didnt post that


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

33 DAMN, HOW MANY TV'S IT GOT


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 15 2011, 05:58 PM~19607652
> *33 DAMN, HOW MANY TV'S IT GOT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

love this look


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 15 2011, 07:58 PM~19607652
> *33 DAMN, HOW MANY TV'S IT GOT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

rare lecab. four door ..i want this joint


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 15 2011, 07:28 PM~19607856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 15 2011, 05:13 PM~19606626
> *How about this 79 lecab Page ?
> 
> :banghead:
> ...


Man homie those rims are some of the ugliest rims I have ever seen :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 15 2011, 08:28 PM~19607856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass LE CAB. H&E all day everyday


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 15 2011, 08:34 PM~19607885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I would want one for shits and :biggrin: giggles


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 15 2011, 07:59 PM~19608078
> *Yeah I would want one for shits and  :biggrin: giggles
> *


daytons & vouges trunk full of beat... black on black with a cloth top.... be a 4 door mob..or a club car......that bytch is super rare.... seen it in a caddy book


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 15 2011, 10:10 PM~19608611
> *daytons & vouges trunk full of beat... black on black  with a cloth top.... be a 4 door mob..or a club car......that bytch is super rare.... seen it in a caddy book
> *


hell yeah that mufucca is hard


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 15 2011, 09:04 PM~19608116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice pic homie thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
right click-save


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 15 2011, 10:15 PM~19608655
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  nice pic homie thanks :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> right click-save
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG PAGE , BIG AARON , THE AFTERMATH2 

UP UP UP........YADADA MEAN......*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

look good in peanut butter too.....


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 15 2011, 10:53 PM~19609037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*THE WESTSIDE LE CABRIOLET FEST ....... Nice piCs homie gracias*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Jan 14 2011, 08:35 PM~19600373
> *so it wasnt some kind of trim package or somethin along those lines
> jus 2 different companys maken a vert
> *


The body lines are different. The Paris has a deeper curve on the upper quarter.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 15 2011, 07:30 PM~19607471
> *for sale in H-Town....33 G's
> *


Take them rims off he might be able to get more


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 15 2011, 09:19 PM~19608688
> *BIG PAGE , BIG AARON , THE AFTERMATH2
> 
> UP UP UP........YADADA MEAN......
> ...


yeeeaaahhh. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 16 2011, 03:18 AM~19610483
> *The body lines are different. The Paris has a deeper curve on the upper quarter.
> *


:yes: Here are some pics of some REAL 78 Cadillac Paris


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 16 2011, 07:10 PM~19614003
> *:yes: Here are some pics of some REAL 78 Cadillac Paris
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

t t t


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

EBAY has retired. He has left the building. Crenshaw is BACC!

Last night at the spot.............


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> :yes: Here are some pics of some REAL 78 Cadillac Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jan 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19621769
> *EBAY has retired. He has left the building. Crenshaw is BACC!
> 
> Last night at the spot.............
> ...


  :thumbsup: What do your emblems say?


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 17 2011, 05:37 PM~19622860
> *  :thumbsup: What do your emblems say?
> *



Paris De Ville. In the original "coupe de ville" script.

Both quarters and glove box, and I have a special hood ornament being made you might like :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jan 17 2011, 04:46 PM~19622954
> *Paris De Ville. In the original "coupe de ville" script.
> 
> Both quarters and glove box, and I have a special hood ornament being made you might like  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Looks good! I thought thats what it said. Im still trying to decide what im going to use. I have 1 o.g. "Paris" emblem, but im not sure if im going to use it. But yeah let me know about the hood ornament.


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 17 2011, 05:51 PM~19623011
> *:cheesy:  Looks good! I thought thats what it said. Im still trying to decide what im going to use. I have 1 o.g. "Paris" emblem, but im not sure if im going to use it. But yeah let me know about the hood ornament.
> *



I am about to send this out to jagster. Of course this is rough draft idea.

You can send him your OG Paris emblem and he can replicate it.

I also have the American Coachworks badges.

I figured LeCabs had the sick hood emblem so why not create one for the Paris?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jan 17 2011, 04:56 PM~19623068
> *I am about to send this out to jagster. Of course this is rough draft idea.
> 
> You can send him your OG Paris emblem and he can replicate it.
> ...


 :wow:  Never thought about doing that. Looks good. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty@Jan 17 2011, 04:26 PM~19621769
EBAY has retired. He has left the building. Crenshaw is BACC!

Last night at the spot.............
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/marty.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Click to expand...

NICE PIC MARTY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:

Y'ALL KNOW WHAT IT IS TO THE MUTHUFUCIN TOP 

BIG PAGE , BIG AARON , THE AFTERMATH 2..........*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 15 2011, 08:04 PM~19608116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*seen dis ride in pics and videos...finally got to see it in person :biggrin: bas ass le cab homie* :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Has anyone ever noticed numbers stamped on there top rack on the pillar and the same number written on the fabricated rear interior panels and rear inner panels?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 17 2011, 09:51 PM~19624932
> *seen dis ride in pics and videos...finally got to see it in person    :biggrin:    bas ass le cab homie    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie !!! :cheesy: good looking out..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Has anyone ever noticed numbers stamped on there top rack on the pillar and the same number written on the fabricated rear interior panels and rear inner panels?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 18 2011, 12:11 AM~19626758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

DO THE BACK SEATS TO AN 90 CADILLAC FIT THE SAME TO AN 80S LECAB ?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Jan 18 2011, 10:20 AM~19629549
> *DO THE BACK SEATS TO AN 90 CADILLAC FIT THE SAME TO AN 80S LECAB ?
> *


:no: the back seat on the LeCab is alot smaller.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 18 2011, 05:38 PM~19632210
> *:no: the back seat on the LeCab is alot smaller.
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT FOR ALL THE REAL LECABS HITTIN THE STREETS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

production number maybe........ 586 ??????






























































[/quote]


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 17 2011, 07:28 PM~19623916
> *
> NICE PIC MARTY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT DAD.YALL KNOW WHAT IT IS.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> production number maybe........ 586 ??????


[/quote]
maybe? I got different numbers.they probably numbered all of the builds?


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just trying to keep up with you Page !

But I am wayyyyyyyyyyyy behind :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Jan 18 2011, 06:26 PM~19632563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post up pic of your numbers uffin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jan 18 2011, 06:06 PM~19632907
> *Just trying to keep up with you Page !
> 
> But I am wayyyyyyyyyyyy behind  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 18 2011, 05:14 PM~19632471
> *TTT FOR ALL THE REAL LECABS HITTIN THE STREETS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> production number maybe........ 586 ??????


[/quote]


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 18 2011, 06:50 PM~19632769
> *THATS RIGHT DAD.YALL KNOW WHAT IT IS.
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*Andale andale ariba ariba!!!*


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

Q-VO BIG PAGE. :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Jan 18 2011, 11:34 PM~19635837
> *Q-VO BIG PAGE. :wave:
> *


What's up homie how is the new year treating you.....


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

GOOD HOW ABOUT YOU,HOW'S THE FAMILY?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Jan 18 2011, 11:38 PM~19635868
> *GOOD HOW ABOUT YOU,HOW'S THE FAMILY?
> *


Good god is good can't complain. Thanks for asking..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice car I don't know about them rims,
13/7's for me on a LE cab.or stocks


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 18 2011, 05:38 PM~19632210
> *:no: the back seat on the LeCab is alot smaller.
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate that nate, is there another model where i can use the seats
from or do the 1984 Cadillac Eldorado seats match up, they look similiar.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 18 2011, 08:01 PM~19634143
> *Post up pic of your numbers uffin:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Jan 19 2011, 06:13 AM~19637477
> *Appreciate that nate, is there another model where i can use the seats
> from or do the 1984 Cadillac Eldorado seats match up, they look similiar.
> *


No problem.  and the eldo seat was the same lenght as my Paris seat. But from what i see in pics is that the LeCab is narrower then the Paris. Could be wrong tho. :dunno:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jan 19 2011, 05:10 PM~19641318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: and nice car by the way

LETS ALL POST UP THEM NUMBERS


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 19 2011, 08:39 PM~19643901
> *:thumbsup:  and nice car by the way
> 
> LETS ALL POST UP THEM NUMBERS
> *


  thanks Homie


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 20 2011, 12:34 PM~19649890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 20 2011, 12:34 PM~19649890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice model, thats about what lowriding has come to these days.


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> /quote]
> 
> :scrutinize:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Wtf is that? A caprice with a caddy euro clip????


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> > /quote]
> >
> > :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*TO THE MUTHAF#%*ING TOP

BIG AARON ! BIG PAGE , THE AFTERMATH2*


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 20 2011, 08:14 PM~19653432
> *:uh: booty kit on the door  :uh: he missed one on the hood.
> *


Those are custom side mirrors


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Vert Cadi's Bitches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 20 2011, 07:25 PM~19653539
> *Those are custom side mirrors
> *


Those are wack


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> > /quote]
> >
> > :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

whats up arron....... coppertonecadi


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 20 2011, 12:34 PM~19649890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Jan 20 2011, 08:53 PM~19654562
> *whats up arron....... coppertonecadi
> *


Watsup


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 20 2011, 07:25 PM~19653539
> *Those are custom side mirrors
> *


where can i get those?!? was it a og h&e option? :wow: 
















:barf: :barf:


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 21 2011, 10:53 AM~19658763
> *where can i get those?!? was it a og h&e option?  :wow:
> :barf: :barf:
> *


x2


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 20 2011, 09:14 PM~19653432
> *:uh: booty kit on the door  :uh: he missed one on the hood.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> > /quote]
> >
> > :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 21 2011, 03:04 PM~19660754
> *even though that syht if fuked up but cant hate on the bodywerk to make all of that fit..
> 
> 
> *


For sure.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 20 2011, 08:14 PM~19654111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 CLEAN


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT FOR THE REAL LECABS HITTIN THE STREETS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2011, 08:40 PM~19663685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2011, 09:40 PM~19663685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TO THE TOP FOO !!!

BIG PAGE , BIG AARON , THE AFTERMATH2*


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 22 2011, 08:44 AM~19666199
> *TO THE TOP FOO !!!
> 
> BIG PAGE , BIG AARON , THE AFTERMATH2
> *


YEAH YEAH YEAH.YOU ALL KNOW WHAT IT IS.BIG AARON,BIG PAGE AND THE AFTERMATH2 ALL DAY EVERY DAY :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron+Jan 22 2011, 11:38 AM~19666183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks i hope the owner likes it.... :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2011, 08:40 PM~19663685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang I got a little excited!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

i had never seen this sick ass OG Lecab! :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustPosting_@Jan 23 2011, 01:18 PM~19674730
> *i had never seen this sick ass OG Lecab!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I think it European for Fast Car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustPosting_@Jan 23 2011, 02:18 PM~19674730
> *i had never seen this sick ass OG Lecab!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT FOR THE REAL LECABS HITTIN THE STREETS


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustPosting_@Jan 23 2011, 02:18 PM~19674730
> *i had never seen this sick ass OG Lecab!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


as nice as this car is, were talkin cadillacs, not vw's


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 15 2011, 09:34 PM~19607885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is @ a shop in Houston, Tx. 3rd Coast Customs............


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 25 2011, 09:30 PM~19697473
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*BIG AARON BIG PAGE BIG BAD WESTSIDE C.C. & THE AFTERMATH2 
STAY ON ON TOP OF THE LE CAB GAME HOLLA!!!
YADADA MEEN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2011, 12:19 AM~19689874
> *this car is @ a shop in Houston, Tx. 3rd Coast Customs............
> *


does lovan still owns it


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Jan 27 2011, 07:43 PM~19717065
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jan 27 2011, 12:04 AM~19708855
> *does lovan still owns it
> *


don't know the guy that owns it, but i'm cool with a few guys at the shop. they would know. with a car that rare i'm sure the same owner would have it.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:43 PM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 11:43 PM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 28 2011, 12:43 AM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Nice LeCab!!!

More pics!


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 28 2011, 10:40 AM~19721816
> *Looks really nice.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 28 2011, 12:43 AM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 11:43 PM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jan 28 2011, 10:49 AM~19722266
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 11:43 PM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: Simple and Clean


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:43 PM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MAN THOSE GUYS KILL ON PAINT AND INTERIOR THEY MAKE THE WHOLE CAR LOOK DIFFRENT YES SIR


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for the Convertible Verts


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jan 28 2011, 11:49 AM~19722266
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TO THE MUTHAFUCCIN TEEZOP IT DON'T STOP
BIG PAGE. BIG AARON. THE AFTERMATH2. *


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*And you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 30 2011, 12:06 PM~19736512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"ONE BADASS LE CAB" NICE RIDE HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:43 PM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 20 2011, 12:34 PM~19649890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice   makes me want to get one of these and slap a traffic plaque on one.ttt for all the le cabs.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

If you have good money you can buy a 57, 58, 59 rag, but even if you have good money, it's rare to find an original le-cab, up for grabs....... TTT for the rarest luxury rides of our sport. you guys do your thing and keep on pushing!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Jan 30 2011, 10:01 PM~19741243
> *"ONE BADASS LE CAB"  NICE RIDE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


*thank you big doogg   * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Jan 31 2011, 11:59 AM~19745525
> *If you have good money you can buy a 57, 58, 59 rag, but even if you have good money, it's rare to find an original le-cab, up for grabs....... TTT for the rarest luxury rides of our sport. you guys do your thing and keep on pushing!
> *


       :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Jan 31 2011, 10:59 AM~19745525
> *If you have good money you can buy a 57, 58, 59 rag, but even if you have good money, it's rare to find an original le-cab, up for grabs....... TTT for the rarest luxury rides of our sport. you guys do your thing and keep on pushing!
> *


very true


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> > LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:43 PM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> [/quote


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Made this to be a flyer or poster.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 1 2011, 02:21 PM~19757042
> *Made this to be a flyer or poster.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie that mufucca looks good.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 31 2011, 04:29 PM~19748199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 1 2011, 08:45 PM~19761593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*OOPS WE DID IT AGAIN TO THE TOP 

BIG AARON. BIG PAGE WESTSIDE & THEE AFTERMATH2*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 09:43 PM~19719202
> *LIFESTYLE NEW LECAB AT THE ROASTER SHOW IN POMONA..
> 
> 
> ...


the top on this car is right on the money


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

To The Top for the Baddest Cadillacs to come from the Factory Convertible!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> > [/quote


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Could not find a number on mine  removed the rear door panel and this is all


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

FOUND THIS ONE IN ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Feb 2 2011, 09:59 PM~19773107
> *FOUND THIS ONE IN ANOTHER TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Feb 2 2011, 09:59 PM~19773107
> *FOUND THIS ONE IN ANOTHER TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 2 2011, 11:11 PM~19773900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The homies from lifestyle always looking good.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Feb 2 2011, 11:59 PM~19773107
> *FOUND THIS ONE IN ANOTHER TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: nice!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Houston is frozen.... Should I post pics of my lecab covered in ice? :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 11:08 AM~19786717
> *Houston is frozen.... Should I post pics of my lecab covered in ice? :0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 4 2011, 12:12 PM~19786744
> *:thumbsup:
> *


cars n coffee tomorrow?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 19 2011, 10:39 PM~19643901
> *:thumbsup:  and nice car by the way
> 
> LETS ALL POST UP THEM NUMBERS
> *


here's mine...wonder if its a production number (if they did approx 200 in 78 and 250 in 79)...518 would make sense for an 80?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 4 2011, 03:45 PM~19788404
> *here's mine...wonder if its a production number (if they did approx 200 in 78 and 250 in 79)...518 would make sense for an 80?
> 
> 
> ...


You're makin me wanna look at mine... I dont feel like takin the headliner apart :happysad:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 07:14 PM~19789975
> *You're makin me wanna look at mine... I dont feel like takin the headliner apart :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: I think its a couple phillips heads covering that piece. I'm checkin the white one on the weekend


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*   TTT next one is mine* :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 06:14 PM~19789975
> *You're makin me wanna look at mine... I dont feel like takin the headliner apart :happysad:
> *


Everybody's doing it brian :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 4 2011, 02:45 PM~19788404
> *here's mine...wonder if its a production number (if they did approx 200 in 78 and 250 in 79)...518 would make sense for an 80?
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking that H&E included the eldorado's in this numbering but now Iam rethinking if it a production number  Your 80 is a 518 but my 79 is an 586?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 2 2011, 09:27 PM~19771889
> *Could not find a number on mine    removed the rear door panel and this is all
> 
> 
> ...


Check the top pillar should be a number stamped on there


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever really seen or owned a 78 Le Cabriolet?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 5 2011, 12:33 PM~19794891
> *Has anyone ever really seen or owned a 78 Le Cabriolet?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

This is a 78 you can tell by the LeCabriolet emblem on the front fenders not the rear quarters.Its a rough example but someone today might be calling it an 80's :scrutinize:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Heres another 78


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 5 2011, 12:06 PM~19795048
> *Heres another 78
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Core, I had never seen one at shows or events.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 5 2011, 02:31 PM~19795503
> *Thanks Core, I had never seen one at shows or events.
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> >
> 
> 
> Bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 5 2011, 12:33 PM~19794891
> *Has anyone ever really seen or owned a 78 Le Cabriolet?
> *


My homie bOught one a couple of months ago and the convertible top toggle switch is placed in a different spot than mines.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 5 2011, 04:49 PM~19796177
> *My homie bOught one a couple of months ago and the convertible top toggle switch is placed in a different spot than mines.
> *


X2 yes they are in the center of the dash


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

for the 78 H&E stole the top switch from the 70's factory eldorado conv.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:uh: you can see it to the right of the speedo :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2011, 10:53 PM~19762703
> *the top on this car is right on the money
> *


X2


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> > > [/quote
> >
> >
> > Very nice 79


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

and!!!!!!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

TTT let post them top numbers up


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> for the 78 H&E stoled the top switch from the 70's factory eldorado conv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 5 2011, 07:52 PM~19797457
> *TTT let post them top numbers up
> *


:machinegun: :angry: :twak:  :guns: :buttkick: :nosad: NEXT ONE WILL BE MINE,ALL MINE.COPYCAT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 5 2011, 02:06 PM~19795048
> *Heres another 78
> 
> 
> ...


another 78 orig outta Buffalo


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 4 2011, 03:45 PM~19788404
> *here's mine...wonder if its a production number (if they did approx 200 in 78 and 250 in 79)...518 would make sense for an 80?
> 
> 
> ...


OK..checked my white 80 - this is fucked up...










...same number as Page's


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 7 2011, 04:27 PM~19810947
> *OK..checked my white 80 - this is fucked up...
> 
> 
> ...


NOT SURE WHY


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe the numbers are assigned to the employee responsible for doing the conversion?

Maybe it's the date completed? 518= May 18th?

I dunno? :dunno:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustPosting_@Jan 23 2011, 12:18 PM~19674730
> *i had never seen this sick ass OG Lecab!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but what does the set up look like? And what about the bumper kit?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 7 2011, 08:49 PM~19813769
> *Maybe the numbers are assigned to the employee responsible for doing the conversion?
> 
> Maybe it's the date completed? 518= May 18th?
> ...


Maybe its the number made? Like if it says 513 then it might be 513 out of 600 made???


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 8 2011, 08:24 AM~19816919
> *Maybe its the number made? Like if it says 513 then it might be 513 out of 600 made???
> *



But two people have the same number, so that is ruled out.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

part #s? I know is says in the manual to specify year and vin when calling for parts :happysad:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*HEHEHEHEHE I DID IT AGAIN TO THE TOP FO BIG AARON BIG PAGE AND THE AFTERMATH2*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2011, 05:09 PM~19820692
> *part #s? I know is says in the manual to specify year and vin when calling for parts :happysad:
> *


TWINS :h5:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2011, 06:09 PM~19820692
> *part #s? I know is says in the manual to specify year and vin when calling for parts :happysad:
> *


But I dont know if you seen my post I have the same number on both sides of my top and a bunch of interior peices?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> But I dont know if you seen my post I have the same number on both sides of my top and a bunch of interior peices?

































































[/quote]


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

looking for a le cab project car, will trade a 64 ht or other for it


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

looking real hard
wayne 918-638-2403
willing to finish if basic work is done on conversion


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT FOR THE REAL LECABS HITTIN THE STREETS


----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 4 2005, 06:59 PM~2810320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got a hardtop caddy do ya convert them or r they like that from factory?


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## ten-can (Feb 7, 2011)

looking 4 someone to convert a caddy for me


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas+Feb 9 2011, 02:06 PM~19828487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Dogg!!! We are too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 9 2011, 04:51 PM~19829276
> *TTT FOR THE REAL LECABS HITTIN THE STREETS
> *


 :biggrin: like father like son.


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 10 2011, 02:57 PM~19837238
> *Sorry Dogg!!! We are too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


if you find a builder holla at ya boy


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

HEHEHE I DID IT AGAIN TO THE TOP FO BIG PAGE BIG AARON AND D AFTERMATH2,YADADA MEAN


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ten-can_@Feb 10 2011, 12:41 PM~19836740
> *looking 4 someone to convert a caddy for me
> *


Good conversion builder in Vegas... check this topic.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447787


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

this is what happens when you accuse a lecab owner of not driving their car :0 











you get a picture of it in his driveway :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Mar 11 2005, 08:54 PM~2841079
> *
> *


Soo not gangsta :nono:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Mar 11 2005, 08:54 PM~2841079
> *
> *


My bad, pic didn't show up with it lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jun 11 2006, 06:47 AM~5588329
> *that is the nicest mural ive ever seen
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 12 2011, 12:38 PM~19851683
> *
> 
> 
> ...




CADDY VERSION OF BONNIE AND CLYDE RIDING INTO THE SUNSET..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 12 2011, 11:19 AM~19851832
> *CADDY VERSION OF BONNIE AND CLYDE RIDING INTO THE SUNSET..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93+Jul 22 2009, 09:36 PM~14555347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any more progress pics?
this guy still have this car?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn page yall collectin lecabs now or what? :biggrin: :wave: sup big homie? :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 12 2011, 01:02 PM~19852341
> *any more progress pics?
> this guy still have this car?
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 12 2011, 06:38 PM~19854074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

any sneek peeks out there of new ones coming out? :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 12 2011, 08:49 PM~19854805
> *any sneek peeks out there of new ones coming out?  :biggrin:
> *



not yet but can show u jus some side panels that i took wit h my phone .. a rag for the MAJESTICS LA CHAPTER..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 12 2011, 02:54 PM~19852847
> *damn page yall collectin lecabs now or what? :biggrin: :wave: sup big homie? :biggrin:
> *


What's good big homie :wave: no not at all but we do have four in our club


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 12 2011, 10:06 PM~19855367
> *not yet but can show u jus some side panels that i took wit h my phone .. a rag for the MAJESTICS LA CHAPTER..
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 12 2011, 11:06 PM~19855367
> *not yet but can show u jus some side panels that i took wit h my phone .. a rag for the MAJESTICS LA CHAPTER..
> 
> 
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 12 2011, 11:37 PM~19856026
> *      :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :buttkick: :rofl: Feeling a little :420: over here on the East!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TO THE TOP FOR BIGG AARON BIG PAGE AND THEE AFTERMATH 2*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 13 2011, 12:41 AM~19856062
> *:wave:  :buttkick:  :rofl: Feeling a little  :420: over here on the East!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: WHATS UP HOMIE ITS LATE IN YOUR NECC OF THE WOODS....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 12 2011, 11:43 PM~19856079
> *TO THE TOP FOR BIGG AARON BIG PAGE AND THEE AFTERMATH 2
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 12 2011, 07:38 PM~19854074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 12 2011, 11:38 AM~19851683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: "NICE!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 13 2011, 07:27 PM~19861039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i lIKE THAT Pic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 12 2011, 09:38 AM~19851683
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/ee23a6a1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


BEST PIC EVER KNOWN ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY+Feb 14 2011, 10:31 AM~19866263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Drop the Tops! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 15 2011, 01:31 AM~19873533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 15 2011, 01:45 AM~19873570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 14 2011, 11:32 AM~19866272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 13 2011, 08:27 PM~19861039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TO THE MOTHER FUCCKING TOP

THE AFTERMATH2 

BIGG AARON

BIGG PAGE*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 15 2011, 12:45 AM~19873570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one thing i love about this car, ITS DRIVEN ALOT APPARENTLY :biggrin: 


BIG PAGE you doin it big down there for sure homie


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 15 2011, 08:27 AM~19874470
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


look like coast one n switchman checkin it out as well :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 15 2011, 09:18 AM~19875202
> *look like coast one n switchman checkin it out as well  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bad ass lac! uffin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 15 2011, 12:20 PM~19875995
> *bad ass lac! uffin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

How do you find out what number out of however many your is?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:run:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 15 2011, 08:27 AM~19874470
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


the homie owns it now and back in south side ..he has 2 lecabs now...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 12 2011, 07:38 PM~19854074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good. 
he got a build thread at all?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TO THE TOP NICCA *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Feb 16 2011, 12:08 PM~19884348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 16 2011, 02:33 PM~19884996
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*TO THE TOP NICCA *</span>
[/b][/quote]
AND YOU KNOW THIS
MAAAAAAAAAAN</span></span>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Feb 15 2011, 08:27 AM~19874470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*DROP THE TOP :biggrin: *


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*DROP THE TOP :biggrin: *</span>
[/b][/quote]
AND YOU KNOW THIS
MAAAAAAAANNN</span></span>


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

When it was a Baby!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Lac-of-Respect **is at the Top with C-Note! <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ doing what the fuck we want to do!!!*</span>


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Feb 15 2011, 07:27 AM~19874470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The homie Kay. :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

...hip hop hoopty? :angry: :angry: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
After going to all that trouble to "update" the look and then leave off the chrome trim above the license plate notch.....
:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 17 2011, 03:06 PM~19894305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like my Hip Hop Hoopty! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2011, 08:03 PM~19896401
> *I like my Hip Hop Hoopty!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 16 2011, 10:31 PM~19889047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who painted this?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 17 2011, 06:44 PM~19896849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Like the new grill!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 16 2011, 09:48 PM~19889213
> *When it was a Baby!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Thats my old house!!! and I took that picture  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 16 2011, 09:59 PM~19889312
> *Lac-of-Respect is at the Top with C-Note! <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ doing what the fuck we want to do!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT IS MINE ALL MINE.HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 17 2011, 09:32 PM~19898043
> *NEXT IS MINE ALL MINE.HEHEHEHEHE
> *


Bahahahahahhaaaa!!! :naughty:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:20 PM~19897237
> *Thats my old house!!! and I took that picture   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YES SiiiR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 17 2011, 09:44 PM~19896849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


" LOVE THE NEW GRILL!! " :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 17 2011, 07:44 PM~19896849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 17 2011, 07:24 PM~19896610
> *Who painted this?
> *


DOC


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Big Aaron

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2011, 11:29 PM~19899347
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Big Aaron
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 17 2011, 11:29 PM~19899356
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nono: :biggrin:

*I did it again!!!
Not by the hair of my chinny chin chin!!! :biggrin: 
Lac-of-Respect and C-Note putting <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ back on top of this page!!!</span>  *


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*IT'S ALL MINE NEXT TIME TO THE TOP FOR THE AFTERMATH2 BIGG ARON BIGG PAGE WESTSICE C.C. *


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2011, 11:32 PM~19899375
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 17 2011, 11:33 PM~19899383
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Swing!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Espanola Rollerz (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2011, 09:03 PM~19896401
> *I like my Hip Hop Hoopty!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


lol - you see what he wrote about Brent's old lecab...

"This is one of many rare 1980+up Le Cabriolets that I know of that *have suffered such a fate*.

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 18 2011, 06:52 AM~19900337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 16 2011, 05:17 PM~19885715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 18 2011, 10:58 AM~19901797
> *lol - you see what he wrote about Brent's old lecab...
> 
> "This is one of many rare 1980+up Le Cabriolets that I know of that have suffered such a fate.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 16 2011, 09:52 PM~19889257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

" WHAT TOP & QUARTER WINDOW CAN I USE 2 CONVERT MY COUPE? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY+Feb 19 2011, 11:00 AM~19909594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEW GRILL NEW THIRD BRAKE LIGHT PILLARS PAINTED...POPPA DON'T TAKE NO MESS


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*TO THE TOP FOR ME MY DAD AND THE AFTERMATH2
WESTSIDE C.C. TILL THE CASKET DROPS 
hehehehehehehehheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 15 2011, 09:29 PM~19879859
> *How do you find out what number out of however many your is?
> *


What dou you mean by this?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 19 2011, 06:46 PM~19912039
> *What dou you mean by this?
> *



I think he asking how would a Le Cab owner find out which # of Le cab is his based on how many were made.

Example: If there were 600 made, is his the 498 made of the 600.

Forgive him though, He is white.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 19 2011, 12:02 PM~19909605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the light Marty


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:58 PM~19913375
> *Thanks for the light Marty
> *


Looking good as always Page.


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Feb 20 2011, 09:14 AM~19915225
> *Looking good as always Page.
> *


My dad says thank you big homie my dad said pm him


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

On the shaw right now aftermath2 putting it down


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE+Feb 19 2011, 06:46 PM~19912039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap!!!





















:wow: You mean Im White??? WTF :sprint:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 7 2011, 02:23 AM~19806449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love them lecab's :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 21 2011, 12:48 AM~19920611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Real LeCab Owners: Lac-of-Respect, BIG PAGE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 21 2011, 02:09 PM~19923986
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Real LeCab Owners: Lac-of-Respect, BIG PAGE
> 
> ...


     :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 21 2011, 02:09 PM~19923986
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Real LeCab Owners: Lac-of-Respect, BIG PAGE
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 21 2011, 03:07 PM~19924376
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 21 2011, 03:09 PM~19924392
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 21 2011, 03:20 PM~19924467
> *
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 21 2011, 03:32 PM~19924543
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


  :twak: :buttkick: :loco: :rant: :boink:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 21 2011, 03:36 PM~19924573
> *  :twak:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :rant:  :boink:
> *


 :wow: :guns:  :x:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TO THE TOP IT DON'T STOP WESTSIDE C.C.
AND ALL THE REAL LE CABS AND PARIS*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 21 2011, 04:07 PM~19924790
> *TO THE TOP IT DON'T STOP MAJESTICS C.C.
> AND ALL THE REAL FLEETWOOD OWNERS
> *


:uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 21 2011, 05:12 PM~19925275
> *:uh:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 20 2011, 09:55 PM~19919022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

damn big page bet l.a. was craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa rakin this wknd on the shaw bet people break there neck when u pass thur in a rag caddy.....looks good homie out there active......


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64+Feb 21 2011, 07:49 PM~19926614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies yeah the shaw was craccing last night that's why I parked on the sidewalk
No room on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Feb 2 2011, 09:59 PM~19773107
> *FOUND THIS ONE IN ANOTHER TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 20 2011, 07:55 PM~19919022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this lac


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 21 2011, 02:09 PM~19924395
> *:uh:
> *


 :naughty: :run: :naughty: :run: :naughty: :run: :naughty:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 22 2011, 11:05 AM~19932207
> *:naughty:  :run:  :naughty:  :run:  :naughty:  :run:  :naughty:
> *


 :twak: :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:drama: MORE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Feb 22 2011, 10:16 AM~19932279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 22 2011, 02:20 PM~19933377
> *:twak:
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 22 2011, 01:23 PM~19933400
> *
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 




:naughty: :drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 22 2011, 02:26 PM~19933419
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :naughty:  :drama:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :ninja:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 17 2011, 06:44 PM~19896849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ASC grill.. :thumbsup: I have a few of them if any one is interested..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 22 2011, 01:28 PM~19933436
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :ninja:
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TO THE TOP 
FOR ALL TRILL LE CABS


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 22 2011, 01:38 PM~19933540
> *TO THE TOP
> FOR ALL TRILL LE CABS
> *


Thats Right!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 22 2011, 02:38 PM~19933540
> *TO THE TOP
> FOR ALL TRILL LE CABS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 17 2011, 07:44 PM~19896849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 22 2011, 03:05 PM~19933761
> *:uh:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 22 2011, 03:01 PM~19933711
> *Thats Right!!!
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 22 2011, 03:59 PM~19934542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 juicing them batteries huh dad :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> THE BIG DOG OF ALL CASTLE GRILLES WHAT'S UP PAGE CADILLAC FEST AROUND THE CORNER  :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > THE BIG DOG OF ALL CASTLE GRILLES WHAT'S UP PAGE CADILLAC FEST AROUND THE CORNER  :wow:
> 
> 
> *its on and craccin big homie :h5: :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*FOR ALL THE WANKSTA'S JA RULE WHERE YOU AT HAHA*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 23 2011, 01:52 PM~19941746
> *its on and craccin big homie :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 23 2011, 01:58 PM~19941778
> *:uh:
> *


 :guns: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 22 2011, 01:03 AM~19929828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 23 2011, 02:00 PM~19941790
> *:guns:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 23 2011, 02:12 PM~19941867
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


  :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 22 2011, 03:59 PM~19934542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT TO ALL THE REAL LECABS HITTIN THE STREETS


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:run:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 23 2011, 04:25 PM~19943293
> *TTT TO ALL THE REAL LECABS HITTIN THE STREETS
> *


THATS RIGHT LITTLE HOMIE :h5:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Feb 24 2011, 07:15 PM~19953698
> *THATS RIGHT LITTLE HOMIE  :h5:
> *


WESTSIDE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What it Dew LeCab Owners?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Where everybody at??? :scrutinize:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Bump!!! :fool2:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 25 2011, 12:40 AM~19956312
> *Where everybody at???  :scrutinize:
> *


*im right here homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 25 2011, 11:41 PM~19963996
> *im right here homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Been lonely in here Homie! :tongue:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 26 2011, 01:06 AM~19964137
> *Been lonely in here Homie!  :tongue:
> *


*YEAH LETS GET THIS SHIT POPPIN 
TTT FOR THEM REAL LE CABS*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2011, 12:13 AM~19964182
> *YEAH LETS GET THIS SHIT POPPIN
> TTT FOR THEM REAL LE CABS
> *


All Day ~ Every Day!


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

OOPSY.I DID IT AGAIN.TO THE TOP FOR BIG AARON BIG PAGE WESTSIDE CC AND OF COURSE,THE AFTERMATH2 AND TO ALL THE OG LECABS AND PARIS.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 26 2011, 07:28 AM~19965083
> *OOPSY.I DID IT AGAIN.TO THE TOP FOR BIG AARON BIG PAGE WESTSIDE CC AND OF COURSE,THE AFTERMATH2 AND TO ALL THE OG LECABS AND PARIS.
> *


*you quick on yo feet young man !!* :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: this topic has gone to shit post whores :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 26 2011, 09:14 PM~19969089
> *:uh: this topic has gone to shit post whores :biggrin:
> *


Then gtfo and don't come back :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 26 2011, 08:14 PM~19969089
> *:uh: this topic has gone to shit post whores :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 26 2011, 07:28 AM~19965083
> *OOPSY.I DID IT AGAIN.TO THE TOP FOR BIG AARON BIG PAGE WESTSIDE CC AND OF COURSE,THE AFTERMATH2 AND TO ALL THE OG LECABS AND PARIS.
> *


 :run: :drama: :run: :drama: :run: :drama: :run:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 26 2011, 08:14 PM~19969089
> *:uh: this topic has gone to shit post whores :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*Clean as hell*


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2011, 09:32 PM~19969226
> *Then gtfo and don't come back :biggrin:
> *


 naw man im in the club too, nice clear corners  
























so im not going anywhere :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 28 2011, 05:32 AM~19978413
> *naw man  im in the club too,  nice clear corners
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 nice. Welcome


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 27 2011, 11:39 PM~19977575
> *x2
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 26 2011, 01:13 AM~19964182
> *YEAH LETS GET THIS SHIT POPPIN
> TTT FOR THEM REAL LE CABS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 26 2011, 01:20 AM~19964222
> *All Day ~ Every Day!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

Cruising in SAN DAYGO yesterday with the homies from MAJESTICS


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

It was cool chillin wit you Marty-Mar. :biggrin: thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 28 2011, 09:40 AM~19979466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 28 2011, 08:22 AM~19979336
> *:uh:
> *


*TTT FOR THAT BIG WESTSIDE CC THAT STAYS AT THE TOP!!*



you could always chop yours and say it's a real le cab. no one will ever know. at least thats what the people that do chop theirs think. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 28 2011, 11:16 AM~19979700
> *TTT FOR THAT BIG WESTSIDE CC THAT STAYS AT THE TOP!!
> you could always chop yours and say it's a real le cab. no one will ever know. at least thats what the people that do chop theirs think.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 28 2011, 10:10 AM~19979647
> *It was cool chillin wit you Marty-Mar. :biggrin: thanks for the hospitality.
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise.

Much props to all of the Westsiders that came down.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 28 2011, 09:27 AM~19979766
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 28 2011, 10:27 AM~19979766
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:28 AM~19979777
> *Likewise.
> 
> Much props to all of the Westsiders that came down.
> *


yeah but next time we come down there i wanna se a stripper pole in the middle of you living room and you 3 female room mates. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 28 2011, 10:32 AM~19979794
> *yeah but next time we come down there i wanna se a stripper pole in the middle of you living room and you 3 female room mates.  :biggrin:
> *


Three's company


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 28 2011, 02:45 AM~19977621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sure is nice to see A DIFFERENT LE CAB every now and then :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2011, 11:05 AM~19979983
> *sure is nice to see A DIFFERENT LE CAB every now and then  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It would be nice to see them on the streets more often


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 28 2011, 10:11 AM~19979653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 28 2011, 10:31 AM~19979789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great pic!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2011, 11:05 AM~19979983
> *sure is nice to see A DIFFERENT LE CAB every now and then  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


true  :yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 28 2011, 09:51 AM~19979159
> *:0  :0  nice. Welcome
> *


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 28 2011, 05:32 AM~19978413
> *naw man  im in the club too,  nice clear corners
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Nicee! :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 28 2011, 03:48 PM~19981376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie great pics,it was nice to meet you homies we had a good time thanks for the good SD hospitality.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

damn never really seen this joint locked up on fourz like this hella clean profiles homie


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Motherfucker you slippin DOGGY !

TTT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:29 PM~19984906
> *Motherfucker you slippin DOGGY !
> 
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:29 PM~19984906
> *Motherfucker you slippin DOGGY !
> 
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: next time it's mines


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 28 2011, 04:48 PM~19981376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD muthafuckin pic :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 28 2011, 12:39 PM~19979842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Feb 28 2011, 08:29 PM~19984906
> *Motherfucker you slippin DOGGY !
> 
> TTT
> *


so was you..... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 1 2011, 08:31 AM~19987695
> *so was you..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 1 2011, 08:31 AM~19987695
> *so was you..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



You got me Robledo, it's on now ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 1 2011, 10:25 AM~19988038
> *You got me Robledo, it's on now !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: Robledowned


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 1 2011, 08:25 AM~19988038
> *You got me Robledo, it's on now !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Mr Leo (Feb 22, 2008)

Q-VO


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 28 2011, 07:41 PM~19982641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:0


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

GOT IT BACK.TO THE TOP FOR BIG AARON BIG PAGE AND THE AFTERMATH2


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My Top just went back! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 1 2011, 01:44 AM~19986790
> *BAD muthafuckin pic  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :squint:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

WILL BE OUT SOON


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Mar 4 2011, 09:23 AM~20013935
> *WILL BE OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


We been waiting to see this one :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Mar 4 2011, 10:23 AM~20013935
> *WILL BE OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 4 2011, 10:31 AM~20013968
> *We been waiting to see this one :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Frame will painted this month, also shipped out suspension to cali
for that show quality chrome look. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 4 2011, 08:31 AM~20013968
> *We been waiting to see this one :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


i've been waiting to see this one back on the street. :angry:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAVI64+Mar 4 2011, 09:43 AM~20014051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











This has been one of my favorites, always liked the color combo + the fact that its the same year that just sits in my driveway


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Im lookin to buy a set of D elegance Chrome Rockers to Finish up My Le Cab.To put on the 90 sides..
ANy help homies would be greatly appreciated. Ready to drop da top and let the sunshine in.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Leo_@Mar 1 2011, 09:59 PM~19993445
> *Q-VO
> *


 :wave: Whats up Leo you finally found this topic


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 4 2011, 02:58 PM~20015827
> *Im lookin to buy a  set of D elegance Chrome Rockers to Finish up My  Le Cab.To put on the 90 sides..
> ANy help homies would be greatly appreciated. Ready to drop da top and let the sunshine in.
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 4 2011, 07:47 PM~20017225
> *:naughty:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 28 2011, 01:31 PM~19979789
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is my "dream" ryde right there...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR BIG PAGE BIG AARON AND THE AFTERMATH2.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THE AFTERMATH2 OUT TONIGHT POMONA


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for the convertible Caddy's


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 5 2011, 09:42 PM~20025302
> *THE AFTERMATH2 OUT TONIGHT POMONA
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 6 2011, 08:19 AM~20026658
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 5 2011, 10:09 AM~20021346
> *TO THE TOP FOR BIG PAGE BIG AARON AND THE AFTERMATH2.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 4 2011, 04:58 PM~20015827
> *Im lookin to buy a  set of D elegance Chrome Rockers to Finish up My  Le Cab.To put on the 90 sides..
> ANy help homies would be greatly appreciated. Ready to drop da top and let the sunshine in.
> *


hit up Vintage1976 over on the 80-92 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM CLASSIFIEDS thread. I know he posted a couple sets up on there the other day


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 6 2011, 10:57 PM~20031839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for the caddy fest


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 6 2011, 09:57 PM~20031839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass flyers, homie!


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> THE AFTERMATH2 OUT TONIGHT POMONA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

> No good chrome shops in FL or you just prefer Cali chrome? Didnt realize there was a difference... damn we in Cali are so spoiled :cheesy:
> 
> Big difference, cali takes pride in their chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Mar 7 2011, 01:36 AM~20032155
> *Badass flyers, homie!
> *




AGREE BUT BAD ASS CARS AS WELL ..... AND MODELS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> > THE AFTERMATH2 OUT TONIGHT POMONA
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> > No good chrome shops in FL or you just prefer Cali chrome? Didnt realize there was a difference... damn we in Cali are so spoiled :cheesy:
> >
> > Big difference, cali takes pride in their chrome. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 5 2011, 09:42 PM~20025302
> *THE AFTERMATH2 OUT TONIGHT POMONA
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKN JUNK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Mar 7 2011, 11:51 AM~20034801
> *FUCKN JUNK
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 7 2011, 10:56 AM~20034827
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up Smiley?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 6 2011, 12:33 PM~20027891
> *hit up Vintage1976 over on the 80-92 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM CLASSIFIEDS  thread. I know he posted a couple sets up on there the other day
> *


THANX HOMIE BET THAT UP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Mar 7 2011, 11:51 AM~20034801
> *FUCKN JUNK
> *


Are you mad cuz you don't have one or as of matter of fact can't get one :roflmao:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 7 2011, 11:51 AM~20035238
> *THANX HOMIE BET THAT UP
> *


DANGT.NEXT TTT IS MINE.


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Mar 7 2011, 10:51 AM~20034801
> *FUCKN JUNK
> *


LIKE YOUR OLD 62 IMPALA. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 7 2011, 04:31 PM~20036753
> *LIKE YOUR OLD 62 IMPALA. :biggrin:
> *


No that's gone he don't even have a car on the streets :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 7 2011, 11:56 AM~20034827
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 7 2011, 03:39 PM~20036808
> *No that's gone he don't even have a car on the streets :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 7 2011, 03:23 PM~20036707
> *Are you mad cuz you don't have one or as of matter of fact can't get one :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

In need of chrome rockers from a d elegance 2 door lac to install my 90 sides someone have any or know of any let me know cash in hand........


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 6 2011, 09:57 PM~20031839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 7 2011, 02:31 PM~20036753
> *LIKE YOUR OLD 62 IMPALA. :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 7 2011, 02:23 PM~20036707
> *Are you mad cuz you don't have one or as of matter of fact can't get one :roflmao:
> *


CMON HOMIE YOU NOW TERES A FEW OUT FOR GRABS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Mar 8 2011, 07:32 PM~20045495
> *CMON HOMIE YOU NOW TERES A FEW OUT FOR GRABS
> *


I cant tell :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 7 2011, 08:42 AM~20034003
> *AGREE BUT BAD ASS CARS AS WELL ..... AND MODELS..  :biggrin:
> *


most def :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR BIG AARON BIG PAGE AND DA AFTERMATH2
YADADA MEAN.


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 8 2011, 10:17 PM~20046920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 9 2011, 12:50 AM~20048570
> *:fool2:
> *


Wakey Wakey!!!


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT for that trill sh#%


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 9 2011, 12:50 AM~20048570
> *:fool2:
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 9 2011, 08:44 AM~20049710
> *Wakey Wakey!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Kind of blurry caught em while he was leaving


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 10 2011, 01:13 PM~20059472
> *Kind of blurry caught em while he was leaving
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 8 2011, 11:38 PM~20047625
> *TO THE TOP FOR BIG AARON BIG PAGE AND DA AFTERMATH2
> YADADA MEAN.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 10 2011, 12:13 PM~20059472
> *Kind of blurry caught em while he was leaving
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 6 2011, 09:57 PM~20031839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR WESTSIDE CC


----------



## Classic - Landau (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 12 2011, 06:00 PM~20076981
> *TO THE TOP FOR WESTSIDE CC
> *



GET A JOB


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Mar 12 2011, 07:32 PM~20077432
> *GET A JOB
> *


IF YOU HAVE A LECAB,WHICH YOU DON'T,YOU CAN STAY.FOR NOW,GTFO.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Mar 12 2011, 07:32 PM~20077432
> *GET A JOB
> *


hE DONT NEED TO! BIG PAGE IS HIS DADDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Mar 12 2011, 08:32 PM~20077432
> *GET A JOB
> *


CM,EVH,L.F,EY. :0 :0 NOW B.O :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 12 2011, 11:07 PM~20078482
> *hE DONT NEED TO! BIG PAGE IS HIS DADDY!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 12 2011, 07:00 PM~20076981
> *TO THE TOP FOR WESTSIDE CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 13 2011, 12:19 AM~20078981
> *CM,EVH,L.F,EY. :0  :0 NOW B.O :wow:  :wow: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 8 2011, 01:51 PM~20043034
> *In need of chrome rockers from a d elegance 2 door lac to install my 90 sides someone have any or know of any let me know cash in hand........
> *



2dr caddy mouldings (210)373-6719


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 10:46 PM~20085046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:46 PM~20085046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :wow: :cheesy: 
Clean! :h5:*


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> Kind of blurry caught em while he was leaving


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 10 2011, 12:13 PM~20059472
> *Kind of blurry caught em while he was leaving
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

AGAIN AND AGAIN.TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 14 2011, 03:22 PM~20089192
> *AGAIN AND AGAIN.TO THE TOP
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 15 2011, 02:03 AM~20094543
> *:h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: at least post a pic with all tha space you takin up


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mod's need to rename this topic big page and big aaron to the top...
and start a new lecab topic....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 15 2011, 07:10 PM~20099863
> *Mod's need to rename this topic big page and big aaron to the top...
> and start a new lecab topic....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 15 2011, 06:48 PM~20099669
> *:uh: at least post a pic with all tha space you takin up
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TO THE TOP IT DONT STOP Y~QUE!!!BIG PAGE BIG AARON & THE AFTERMATH2*


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

MISSED IT.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

*TO THE TOP IT DONT STOP  Y~QUE!!!BIG PAGE BIG AARON & THE AFTERMATH2*
</span>
<img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/5/web/209000-209999/209576_294_full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/5/web/209000-209999/209576_295_full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/5/web/209000-209999/209576_296_full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/5/web/209000-209999/209576_297_full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/5/web/209000-209999/209576_298_full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



<img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/5/web/209000-209999/209576_300_full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/5/web/209000-209999/209576_301_full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/5/web/209000-209999/209576_302_full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/b][/quote]
AND YOU KNOW THIS
MAAAAAAAN!</span></span>


----------



## Mr Leo (Feb 22, 2008)

Just pass'n tru


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 15 2011, 07:10 PM~20099863
> *Mod's need to rename this topic big page and big aaron to the top...
> and start a new lecab topic....
> *


times 100


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 15 2011, 08:48 PM~20099669
> *:uh: at least post a pic with all tha space you takin up
> *



Was that enuff for ya...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 15 2011, 09:21 PM~20101176
> *Was that enuff for ya...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 15 2011, 08:35 PM~20100089
> *TO THE TOP IT DONT STOP  Y~QUE!!!BIG PAGE BIG AARON & THE AFTERMATH2
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass 70's LeCab ....w/ a 80's top switch!  :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 15 2011, 07:48 PM~20099669
> *:uh: at least post a pic with all tha space you takin up
> *


I think its about time YOU posted a pic  :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 15 2011, 08:17 PM~20099914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 "NICE PIC!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What Up Vert Cadi Owners?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

n!ce


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2011, 10:38 AM~20105822
> *n!ce
> *


THANX.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 15 2011, 06:33 PM~20100068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 15 2011, 09:58 PM~20101565
> *I think its about time YOU posted a pic    :biggrin:
> *


 i did post one , no more til its here :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

so im not going anywhere :wave:
[/quote]


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 16 2011, 09:34 AM~20105403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TO THE TOP IT DON'T STOP FOR BIG AARON BIG PAGE AND DEE AFTERMATH2


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 15 2011, 06:10 PM~20099863
> *Mod's need to rename this topic big page and big aaron to the top...
> and start a new lecab topic....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:  :wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 17 2011, 07:48 PM~20116579
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :burn:    :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 15 2011, 09:52 PM~20101492
> *clean ass 70's LeCab ....w/ a 80's top switch!    :biggrin:
> *


They started that in 79 Joe


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 17 2011, 10:31 PM~20117689
> *They started that in 79 Joe
> *


for real? I never knew that...all 79's have that switch or just late 79's?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> so im not going anywhere :wave:



[/quote]


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 18 2011, 10:21 AM~20121589
> *for real? I never knew that...all 79's have that switch or just late 79's?
> *


mine has it :happysad:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 18 2011, 11:21 AM~20121589
> *for real? I never knew that...all 79's have that switch or just late 79's?
> *


That Iam not 100% sure but my 79 has it Ill check my door sticker to see when it was built


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B4oDU6JNVk...be_gdata_player htown style..........liv4lacs I think this da one dat was same color as yours.....


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 19 2011, 11:37 AM~20128423
> *That Iam not 100% sure but my 79 has it Ill check my door sticker to see when it was built
> *


Mine from 2/79 so I would think it was all of 79










I do have to say out of all the conversion H&E did this has to be there cleanes cut they made :happysad:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

look at this fellaz!
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/2271638460.html
****IM NOT THE OWNER, JUST FOUND IT****


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Mar 19 2011, 08:26 PM~20131211
> *look at this fellaz!
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/2271638460.html
> ****IM NOT THE OWNER, JUST FOUND IT****
> *


NICE


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Mar 19 2011, 10:35 PM~20132033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS LE CAB!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Mar 19 2011, 09:35 PM~20132033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Too Clean! :cheesy:  *



*Any One Got The These Photos That Volo Took?  *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 19 2011, 08:12 PM~20130852
> *Mine from 2/79 so I would think it was all of 79
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Mar 19 2011, 10:35 PM~20132033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> so im not going anywhere :wave:



[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRE3vuqElnE


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

EBAY TO THE MUTHERFUCKING TOP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by weto_@Mar 19 2011, 08:35 PM~20132033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 20 2011, 02:39 PM~20135637
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 20 2011, 05:40 PM~20136347
> *CHIPPER  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 20 2011, 02:57 PM~20135747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

EBAY TO THE MUTHERFUCKING TOP
[/b][/quote]
GRRRRRRRRR.NEXT IS MINE.</span></span>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20146731
> *
> *


QUE ONDA PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

What uP homie what's good.


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 23 2011, 08:57 AM~20159270
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

This one just sold on ebay AGAIN for $8,800


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Im a Proud Cadillac Owner! :biggrin:


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

FAME TO THE TOP


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

PICS To The Top


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 23 2011, 08:55 PM~20165262
> *PICS To The Top
> *


fuck this top bullshit.. tops off


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Mar 23 2011, 09:57 PM~20165292
> *fuck this top bullshit.. tops off
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE+Mar 23 2011, 08:55 PM~20164627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

*nice!!!*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 23 2011, 11:31 PM~20164973
> *Im a Proud Cadillac Owner!  :biggrin:
> *



Me too..... Ooops wrong kind of cadillac.... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 23 2011, 07:55 PM~20164627
> *This one just sold on ebay AGAIN for $8,800
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN NO 90D SHIT JUST NICE AND CLEAN LIKE THAT


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

seen this in another topic


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Mar 25 2011, 03:17 PM~20179872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2011, 10:46 AM~20169289
> *THATS CLEAN NO 90D SHIT JUST NICE AND CLEAN LIKE THAT
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Mar 25 2011, 06:41 PM~20181615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 25 2011, 07:14 PM~20181343
> *
> *


wasup Doggie the Lecab finally went to Japan


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 25 2011, 09:20 PM~20181973
> *wasup Doggie the Lecab finally went to Japan
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Another one gone from the U.S. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Mar 25 2011, 08:37 PM~20181562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite O.G. LE CABS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 25 2011, 09:20 PM~20181973
> *wasup Doggie the Lecab finally went to Japan
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Some body here would have got it. What did you let it go for?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 26 2011, 12:37 PM~20186170
> *Why? Some body here would have got it. What did you let it go for?
> *


23


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 26 2011, 12:32 PM~20186131
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Another one gone from the U.S. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: we will find more


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 26 2011, 12:37 PM~20186170
> *Why? Some body here would have got it. What did you let it go for?
> *


It just happened Homie I told my jap that I was working on one but the interior was not all in yet,he just wanted to come over just to look at it but the Homie made me an offer on the spot I couldn't refuse  .I would of loved it if it stayed here as well


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 26 2011, 03:12 PM~20186748
> *It just happened Homie I told my jap that I was working on one but the interior was not all in yet,he just wanted to come over just to look at it but the Homie made me an offer on the spot I couldn't refuse  .I would of loved it if it stayed here as well
> *


in these times i feel you homie (no ****) but its still a sad day


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 25 2011, 09:20 PM~20181973
> *wasup Doggie the Lecab finally went to Japan
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 26 2011, 02:21 PM~20186800
> *in these times i feel you homie (no ****) but its still a sad day
> *


Yeah no shit Doggie every things screwed up in these times.but you gotta do what you gotta do brother


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 26 2011, 01:32 PM~20186131
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Another one gone from the U.S. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 japan must have half the lecabs made


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 25 2011, 07:20 PM~20181973
> *wasup Doggie the Lecab finally went to Japan
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 26 2011, 02:12 PM~20186748
> *It just happened Homie I told my jap that I was working on one but the interior was not all in yet,he just wanted to come over just to look at it but the Homie made me an offer on the spot I couldn't refuse  .I would of loved it if it stayed here as well
> *


i woulda took the 23 too.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 26 2011, 03:08 PM~20186726
> *23
> *


i dont blame you, idda taken the 23 stacks too!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 26 2011, 05:12 PM~20187430
> *Yeah no shit Doggie every things screwed up in these times.but you gotta do what you gotta do brother
> *


yes sir ...like my mom says you cant eat cars :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 26 2011, 07:55 PM~20188808
> *i dont blame you, idda taken the 23 stacks too!
> *


  true that sheet metals come and go you can't marry them


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 26 2011, 09:24 PM~20189500
> *yes sir ...like my mom says you cant eat cars  :biggrin:
> *


  very true.AMEN to that


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 26 2011, 04:17 PM~20187462
> *japan must have half the lecabs made
> *


true homie most of them got the stacks for them


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 82 deville, madmax64, plague, BIG PAGE, CORE
:0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20193898
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 82 deville, madmax64, plague, BIG PAGE, CORE
> :0
> *


 :420:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 27 2011, 03:03 PM~20193909
> *:420:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 27 2011, 03:18 PM~20193990
> *:roflmao:
> *


What up yo?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 27 2011, 03:43 PM~20194114
> *What up yo?
> *


HEY DADDY, THANKS FOR THE OTHER DAY JUST CHECKING OUT THESE BAD ASS CADDYS


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 27 2011, 03:57 PM~20194183
> *HEY DADDY, THANKS FOR THE OTHER DAY JUST CHECKING OUT THESE BAD ASS CADDYS
> *


No **** :nono:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 27 2011, 01:59 PM~20193881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Cant wait to be able to add mine to this list!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt2t9__l2oE

couple classic lecabs 




"snow white " indivduals


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt2t9__l2oE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 27 2011, 05:57 PM~20194599
> *  Cant wait to be able to add mine to this list!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 27 2011, 04:57 PM~20194599
> *  Cant wait to be able to add mine to this list!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

1 piece door trim for your 2dr mouldings $130 shipped polished ready to go 61" 
these are the 90,s style 

the one on top is a 90,s trim for comparison


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 28 2011, 07:35 PM~20204335
> *1 piece door trim for your 2dr mouldings $130 shipped polished ready to go 61"
> these are the 90,s style
> 
> ...


 can I trade in the first style you had :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 27 2011, 04:59 PM~20193881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 27 2011, 02:59 PM~20193881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 29 2011, 05:45 PM~20212646
> *can I trade in the first style you had :0
> *


sorry man no trade ins :happysad:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 27 2011, 04:57 PM~20194599
> *  Cant wait to be able to add mine to this list!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Nate, let me know next time you go up there. I would like to check it out and maybe get a little motivation


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 28 2011, 06:35 PM~20204335
> *1 piece door trim for your 2dr mouldings $130 shipped polished ready to go 61"
> these are the 90,s style
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK , GOOD PEOPLE :cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 29 2011, 10:00 PM~20215623
> *Hey Nate, let me know next time you go up there. I would like to check it out and maybe get a little motivation
> *


  whenever you want to come by im always out there late night tho


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*Y'all know what it is... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 30 2011, 10:00 PM~20224391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: QUE ONDA PAGE.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Mar 30 2011, 11:02 PM~20224409
> *:wave: QUE ONDA PAGE.
> *


*que onda homie man homie i wanted to go to daygo this sunday coming up but its my nephews b-day  but its all good,next time.*


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 30 2011, 10:04 PM~20224428
> *que onda homie man homie i wanted to go to daygo this sunday coming up but its my nephews b-day  but its all good,next time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 30 2011, 02:39 PM~20220076
> * whenever you want to come by im always out there late night tho
> *


:thumbsup: If im not getting ink done on friday i will hit you up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Mar 30 2011, 09:44 PM~20224214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT TO GET ME A PLANE TICKET TO COME OUT TO THAT CADDY FEST SHOW, WOULD LIKE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS AND BULLSHIT WITH YOU GUYS, MADE ALOT OF FRIENDS OUT THERE BUT NEVER BEEN TO CALI BUT I WANT TO SEE THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING AND GET A TASTE HOW YOU GUYS DO IT


----------



## Mr Leo (Feb 22, 2008)

just passn tru


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 31 2011, 09:15 AM~20226929
> *I GOT TO GET ME A PLANE TICKET TO COME OUT TO THAT CADDY FEST SHOW, WOULD LIKE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS AND BULLSHIT WITH YOU GUYS, MADE ALOT OF FRIENDS OUT THERE BUT NEVER BEEN TO CALI BUT I WANT TO SEE THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING AND GET A TASTE HOW YOU GUYS DO IT
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

TTT w/ No Top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 3 2011, 09:00 AM~20247435
> *
> *


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 31 2011, 09:15 AM~20226929
> *I GOT TO GET ME A PLANE TICKET TO COME OUT TO THAT CADDY FEST SHOW, WOULD LIKE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS AND BULLSHIT WITH YOU GUYS, MADE ALOT OF FRIENDS OUT THERE BUT NEVER BEEN TO CALI BUT I WANT TO SEE THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING AND GET A TASTE HOW YOU GUYS DO IT
> *


DATS WSUP PHIL


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 31 2011, 09:15 AM~20226929
> *I GOT TO GET ME A PLANE TICKET TO COME OUT TO THAT CADDY FEST SHOW, WOULD LIKE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS AND BULLSHIT WITH YOU GUYS, MADE ALOT OF FRIENDS OUT THERE BUT NEVER BEEN TO CALI BUT I WANT TO SEE THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING AND GET A TASTE HOW YOU GUYS DO IT
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*
WESTSIDE CC STAY WEARING OUT TIRES

STAY HITTIN CORNERS

WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT!!!

BIG WHAT UP TO THE HOMIES FROM MAJESTICS THAT STAY PUSHIN!!!

BIG MARTY ALL THE WAY FROM SD YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT...

*


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 4 2011, 03:43 PM~20257619
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU, ROBLEDO AND THE OTHERS.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*I had to take a pic..these are bad azzzzz*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 4 2011, 03:43 PM~20257619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 2 2011, 09:58 PM~20245563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 4 2011, 05:46 PM~20258625
> *ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU, ROBLEDO AND THE OTHERS.
> *



x2...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 4 2011, 07:43 PM~20259765
> *I had to take a pic..these are bad azzzzz
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 4 2011, 07:43 PM~20259765
> *I had to take a pic..these are bad azzzzz
> 
> 
> ...


Arnt they upside down???


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 4 2011, 08:16 PM~20260174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got to say, that is one clean ride. :thumbsup:

everything factory? dash, motor? paint?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Had to share these in here Nate  




> > > > :wow:
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > My Lac! soon to be done :x:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> Had to share these in here Nate
> 
> 
> > > > > :wow:
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> Had to share these in here Nate
> 
> 
> > > > > :wow:
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

FOUND ON CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW TOPIC..........KLIQUE.CC CADDY


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2011, 01:52 PM~20265952
> *FOUND ON CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW TOPIC..........KLIQUE.CC CADDY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2011, 02:52 PM~20265952
> *FOUND ON CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW TOPIC..........KLIQUE.CC CADDY
> 
> 
> ...


man,what a bad ass LE CAB cant wait to see it in person great job much props to the owner :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 4 2011, 10:26 PM~20261604
> *Got to say, that is one clean ride. :thumbsup:
> 
> everything factory? dash, motor? paint?
> *


THANK YOU.

36,000 OG MILES. 

ALTHOUGH I DIGI DASHED IT, 5TH WHEEL IT, AND DID THE 85 FLEETWOOD CHROME MOLDINGS DOWN LOW


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> Had to share these in here Nate
> 
> 
> > > > > :wow:
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> Had to share these in here Nate
> 
> 
> > > > > :wow:
> ...


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> Had to share these in here Nate
> 
> 
> > > > > :wow:
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*Much props to all the owners of LE CAB ,PARIS and convertible caddy's a lot of beautiful new rides coming out. There is nothing like a luxury rag top. keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Proud OWNER of a rag top caddy  *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:49 AM~20272974
> *Much props to all the owners of LE CAB ,PARIS  and convertible caddy's a lot of beautiful new rides coming out. There is nothing like a luxury rag top. keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Proud OWNER of a rag top caddy
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 09:49 AM~20272974
> *Much props to all the owners of LE CAB ,PARIS  and convertible caddy's a lot of beautiful new rides coming out. There is nothing like a luxury rag top. keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Proud OWNER of a rag top caddy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 6 2011, 10:02 AM~20273506
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *












NEXT IS MINE. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Apr 6 2011, 10:39 AM~20273746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOUR THANG LITTLE DADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 10:10 AM~20273549
> *:uh:
> *


WERE IS THE UNDERTAKER, :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 11:10 AM~20273549
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: *you mad*


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588884


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 6 2011, 11:57 AM~20273858
> *WERE IS THE UNDERTAKER, :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


interior shop putting in the new conv top :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 03:19 PM~20274989
> *:uh:  you mad
> *


why should i be mad i own the undertaker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 04:11 PM~20275401
> *why  should i be  mad  i  own  the   undertaker   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :0
> *


*it sill aint no rag top :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so you must be mad :biggrin: *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 04:34 PM~20275542
> *it sill aint no rag top :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so you must be mad :biggrin:
> *


my shit cost more then your rag son :0 oh been there dont that have had 2 rags you just got you one


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 03:10 PM~20275389
> *interior  shop  putting  in  the new  conv  top  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 6 2011, 05:12 PM~20275806
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 06:25 PM~20276285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  cmon homie lets be real your shit is nice but will never ever cost more then my le cab,fuck the past its about what you got now pimp...  oh rags i own three hard tops i own 4
> *


lmao ur shit cost tops 35000.00 son and thats pushing it


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 06:44 PM~20276432
> *lmao  ur  shit cost tops  35000.00 son  and  thats  pushing  it
> *


Ok let you tell it. :uh: As far as I remember that's what you re asking for your hard top and you still have it :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 06:58 PM~20276550
> *Ok  let you tell it.  :uh:    As far as I remember that's what you re asking for your hard top and you still have it  :biggrin:
> *


asking and selling is 2 different things have you seen it in the classified :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:drama: :run:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 07:12 PM~20276684
> *asking and  selling  is  2  different  things  have  you seen  it in  the  classified  :biggrin:
> *


Your signature says for sale :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 07:33 PM~20276908
> *Your signature says for sale  :0
> *


yes it does but have you seen it in the classified so it means its forsale for the right price :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 07:37 PM~20276960
> *yes  it does  but  have  you seen  it  in  the  classified   so  it means  its  forsale  for  the  right price   :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Meaning you will have it for a long long time.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 07:39 PM~20276987
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Meaning you will have it for a long long time.
> *


yes im planning on it for my nephew :0 so with that bieng said you better take that 35.000 and get a new car  :biggrinh and ill keep busting ass at the shows :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 07:52 PM~20277120
> *yes  im planning on  it for  my  nephew  :0  so with that bieng said  you better take that  35.000  and get a  new  car    :biggrinh and  ill  keep busting ass  at the  shows  :biggrin:
> *


 Don't need a new ride Not for sale not even for the right price  im keeping mine I've only had it for a year you've had yours for about ten years maybe its time for a change :dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:24 PM~20277481
> *Don't need a new ride   Not for sale not even for the right price    im keeping mine I've only had it for a year you've had yours for about ten years maybe its time for a change :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


and i still keep busting your ass at the show and you didnt even build that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmaoh and by the way my shit looks different every year  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:30 PM~20277552
> *and i still  keep  busting  your ass  at the  show  and you didnt even  build  that   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


neither did you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 PM~20277561
> *neither did you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you need to check your sources son i built that from the ground up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 PM~20277561
> *neither did you  oh and you got ten years ahead of me:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ta and mine keeps changing looks wjile your still the same way when you bought ir from shane


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

im gpnna leave you alone i dont want you to call me again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:32 PM~20277584
> *ta  and  mine  keeps  changing  looks  wjile  your  still  the  same  way when  you bought  ir from shane
> *


no sir my car looks nothing like when sheen had it :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:33 PM~20277600
> *no sir my car looks nothing like when sheen had it  :uh:
> *


omg did you just add patterns hno: hno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:33 PM~20277599
> *im  gpnna  leave  you alone  i dont want  you to  call me  again  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0 :drama:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Apr 6 2011, 08:35 PM~20277628
> *:0  :drama:
> *


 :wow: cabron


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:34 PM~20277610
> *omg  did  you just add  patterns  hno:  hno:
> *


patterns,top, interior, under carriage,grill,wheels ,looks nothing like b4 keep it real..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:36 PM~20277641
> *patterns,top, interior, under carriage,grill,looks nothing like b4 keep it real..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: looks real good i still love you dog :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

you know im fucking with you :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:36 PM~20277647
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: looks  real  good  i  still  love  you dog   :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: so does yours  you know whats up fooo


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:37 PM~20277653
> *you know  im fucking with  you  :biggrin:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:39 PM~20277689
> *:biggrin: so does yours   you know whats up fooo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: one thing about you always dippin on the streets of la and sd


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:41 PM~20277720
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: one  thing  about  you always  dippin  on  the  streets  of  la  and  sd
> *


*till the wheels fall of baby* :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

WHY DON'T YOU **** GET A ROOM OR:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:43 PM~20277749
> *till the wheels fall of baby :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 6 2011, 08:44 PM~20277759
> *WHY DON'T YOU **** GET A ROOM OR:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

why you jelouse we got room for one more :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 07:45 PM~20277770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 6 2011, 08:44 PM~20277759
> *WHY DON'T YOU **** GET A ROOM OR:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: will you join us


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

marty this aint off topic cabron


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:46 PM~20277791
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: will  you  join  us
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Apr 6 2011, 07:45 PM~20277770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LEMME ASK ROBLEDO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 6 2011, 08:47 PM~20277803
> *LEMME ASK ROBLEDO
> *


why did you have a seperate room with him


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EBAY+Apr 6 2011, 06:44 PM~20277759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :inout:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 08:50 PM~20277840
> *:inout:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:48 PM~20277825
> *why  did  you have a seperate  room  with  him
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 06:51 PM~20277857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you wanna start that shit again? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:51 PM~20277857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 08:52 PM~20277871
> *you wanna start that shit again? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 06:52 PM~20277873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't laugh to hard. you might find yourself p-shopped with a family of hobbits. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 08:54 PM~20277904
> *don't laugh to hard. you might find yourself p-shopped with a family of hobbits. :biggrin:
> *


its ok its still funny right click and save :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 06:35 PM~20277635
> *:wow: cabron
> *


 :biggrin: :inout:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 06:55 PM~20277920
> *its  ok  its  still funny right  click and  save  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well if you thought that was funny...check this one out.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 08:57 PM~20277948
> *well if you thought that was funny...check this one out.
> 
> 
> ...


i just peed in my pants :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 08:58 PM~20277957
> *i just peed  in  my  pants  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


talking about pissed pants :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 09:00 PM~20277994
> *talking about pissed pants :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 07:54 PM~20277904
> *don't laugh to hard. you might find yourself p-shopped with a family of hobbits. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
[/quote]


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

ANYBODY DOING GOOD VERT CONVERSIONS AND HOW MUCH


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:











[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:











[/quote]


BWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

IS RAGE HOPPIN A LE CAB IN THE LET ME RIDE VIDEO


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 07:18 PM~20278227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 09:31 PM~20278400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 09:31 PM~20278400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

one more.....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20278604
> *one more.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20278604
> *one more.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW.SMILEY IS SO OLD THAT HES BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THE 20's. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 09:38 PM~20279755
> *
> This post has been edited by BIG PAGE: Yesterday, 09:38 PM
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Apr 6 2011, 09:39 PM~20279767
> *WOW.SMILEY IS SO OLD THAT HES BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THE 20's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 6 2011, 06:52 PM~20277879
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

LMAO!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 6 2011, 07:52 PM~20277871
> *you wanna start that shit again? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 7 2011, 07:48 AM~20281422
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:inout: :naughty:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

"TTT LeCABS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 11 2011, 07:42 PM~20314625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 11 2011, 08:42 PM~20314625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimptyne (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Apr 13 2011, 03:02 AM~20326574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

gates open at 6am


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*oh oh back on top the THE AFTERMATH 2*


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

why would somebody even think about buying that?

















Oh, now i see :0 :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thought I was going to leave the post whores out didnt you....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Now it feels like the LeCab/Paris topic again. :cheesy:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 14 2011, 04:13 PM~20339796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> Now it feels like the LeCab/Paris topic again. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2011, 12:52 PM~20265952
> *FOUND ON CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW TOPIC..........KLIQUE.CC CADDY
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar's clean ass lecab KLIQUE OC


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 15 2011, 04:39 PM~20347444
> *Thought I was going to leave the post whores out didnt you....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 15 2011, 07:26 PM~20349273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 15 2011, 02:36 PM~20347425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 15 2011, 04:36 PM~20347425
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice work NATE much props homie dope ass build... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

about time there was a good page 537


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*IT AINT OUR FAULT NIKKAS DONT POST PICS I STAY LOWRIDING SO I STAY POSTING PICS IF NIKKAS IS MAD AT THAT THEN THEY ARE STRAIGHT UP HATERS.
I LOVE TO SEE THESE BEAUTIFUL RIDES IN PERSON AND IN PICS, SO DONT HATE ME HATE THE GAME. 

HOLLA ...THE AFTERMATH2 STAYS HITTIN CORNERS BAYBE BAYY-BE...*


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klasick83+Apr 16 2011, 02:19 PM~20353205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if hate is calling you on fucking up the "Lecab" topic with bullshit than a hater I am  if you want to







then lets take it to the basement :nicoderm: 





This has got to be one of the sickest LeCabs :thumbsup: any more pics out there?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 17 2011, 12:18 AM~20356244
> *
> :roflmao: you guys are way too sensitive
> 
> ...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

does anyone know wat color is on the lecab from klique cc


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 16 2011, 11:31 PM~20356292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

GONE ARE THE DAYS :0


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: ... clean cars tho. :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 15 2011, 04:39 PM~20347444
> *Thought I was going to leave the post whores out didnt you....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 15 2011, 04:47 PM~20347502
> *Now it feels like the LeCab/Paris topic again.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i think they spelled hydraulics wrong on that blue lecab...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 17 2011, 07:32 PM~20360383
> *i think they spelled hydraulics wrong on that blue lecab...
> *


 them japs and there broken engrish :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

How much is a good working vert "TOP" frame worth??


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*NOW THIS IS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING BOUT....
* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

it was in nc 09


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

this one too


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

:inout: :inout:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Apr 18 2011, 03:06 PM~20365364
> *this one too
> 
> 
> ...




HHHMMMMM WRONG TOPIC... :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2011, 12:17 PM~20365463
> *HHHMMMMM WRONG TOPIC...  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know but its pages car


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

09 in Obsessin fest Georgia this car is been every where


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Apr 18 2011, 03:20 PM~20365494
> *yeah i know but its pages car
> *



DAMN HE GOT MONEY LIKE THAT.........



PAGE WHERE YOU AT???? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2011, 12:31 PM~20365593
> *DAMN HE GOT MONEY LIKE THAT.........
> PAGE WHERE YOU AT????  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 18 2011, 12:31 AM~20361885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what Im sayin !!

Hop the shit out it... if it breaks, cut the tub out an drop it in another one!!!

They just caddies !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Apr 17 2011, 09:45 AM~20357899
> *GONE ARE THE DAYS  :0
> 
> 
> ...



why did spanky sell his caddy??


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

* :biggrin: I'm a habitual poster. Y que. *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

What happened  :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 20 2011, 02:12 PM~20381250
> *What happened    :dunno:
> *



*we were talking behind your back....*

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

gates open at 6am


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

heres a older pic i found of oishis paris Laytex.. when it was at bowtie... gonna try and rescan them ...later this pics was was from the late 90s/


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 20 2011, 04:44 PM~20383845
> *heres a older pic i found of oishis paris Laytex.. when it was at bowtie... gonna try and rescan them ...later  this pics was was from the late 90s/
> 
> 
> ...


Paris with window pillars.   Im yet to see another original 80s Paris


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 18 2011, 02:40 PM~20366392
> *:sprint:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 20 2011, 01:21 PM~20382127
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT FOR AL LECABS AND LE FAKES :biggrin: THIS CARS ARE THE SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Apr 21 2011, 11:18 PM~20394252
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Apr 21 2011, 10:19 PM~20394260
> *:wave:
> *


hey daddy :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 21 2011, 10:31 PM~20394381
> *TTT FOR AL LECABS AND LE FAKES  :biggrin:  THIS CARS ARE THE SHIT  :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEAH MY LE FAKE WILL BE DONE ONE DAY :cheesy:


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 22 2011, 03:02 PM~20397735
> *HELL YEAH MY LE FAKE WILL BE DONE ONE DAY :cheesy:
> *


im redoing mine


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 20 2011, 03:32 PM~20382203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

ON TH WAY TO THE CADDY FEST[/


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

LOOKED DEAD OR WAS IT POPPING ANYMORE PICS OF THIS CADDY FEST OR THE BURGUNDY LE CAB? :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 23 2011, 08:25 PM~20404899
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Apr 23 2011, 06:31 PM~20404598
> *LOOKED DEAD OR WAS IT POPPING ANYMORE PICS OF THIS CADDY FEST OR THE BURGUNDY LE CAB? :0
> *


IT WAS ALRIGHT


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2011, 12:10 PM~20402965
> *ON TH WAY TO THE CADDY FEST[/
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Apr 23 2011, 09:04 PM~20405147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
BAD ASS PICS HOMEBOY, LE CABS AT THERE FINEST!!!!*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 23 2011, 09:13 PM~20405201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
NICE ASS LE CAB, NICE TO MEET YOU OSCAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 23 2011, 09:15 PM~20405211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 23 2011, 09:17 PM~20405230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: *one of my favorites. EBAY you shittin on em :biggrin: *


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR THE AFTERMATH2


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591564
PICTURES FROM CADILLAC FEST :wow:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL THE LE CABS FOR MAKING IT POSSIBLE 
MY SON PUTTING IN WORK CHILLING WITH BIG PAGES RIDE


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> > > > > > some nice pictures :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > > > > > > some nice pictures :h5:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 25 2011, 08:13 PM~20418052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up Page - cool to finally meet you, robedlo, ebay...and the lecab I mean westside cc homies :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 26 2011, 01:42 AM~20421227
> *what up Page  - cool to finally meet you, robedlo, ebay...and the lecab I mean westside cc homies  :biggrin:
> *


What's good homie. Same here it was good meeting you too ,I checked out your LE cab build nice work it's gonna be bad ass.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> love this pic


----------



## Mr Leo (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Apr 24 2011, 07:17 PM~20411283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHIGON! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Apr 26 2011, 12:42 AM~20421227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DITTO! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 25 2011, 08:31 PM~20419437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

close to paint :biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20361723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what video is this?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> what video is this?
> [/b]


NCIS LOS ANGELES


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 1 2011, 09:27 AM~20458899
> *NCIS LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> ...


WESTSIDE C.C. is everywhere.....


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

* :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
THE AFTERMATH2*


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@May 2 2011, 10:10 AM~20465900
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> THE AFTERMATH2
> *


 :h5:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

ok which year Lebaron is more popular to use for a conversion... the early 90s ones or the early 80s square ones?????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 7 2011, 03:17 AM~20501981
> *ok which year Lebaron is more popular to use for a conversion... the early 90s ones or the early 80s square ones?????
> *


90s


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

robnyc call me lost your number


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 7 2011, 07:23 AM~20502351
> *90s
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 7 2011, 07:23 AM~20502351
> *90s
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 7 2011, 04:17 AM~20501981
> *ok which year Lebaron is more popular to use for a conversion... the early 90s ones or the early 80s square ones?????
> *


78-79 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2011, 10:33 AM~20503089
> *78-79  :0
> *


hey daddy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

hey 84 caddy give me a call 801 317 7959


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 06:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU PUT ALOT OF WORK AND TIME IN THIS RIDE AND IT SHOWS IS ONE OF THE TOP VERTS OUT, AND FO SHO ONE OF A KIND WILL MAKE PEOPLES HEADS BLOW IF YOU HAVE THE CAR LISTED AS A 70S MODEL


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


true builder right there! :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 05:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This has to be the cleanest drop coming out. :wow: :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2011, 03:09 PM~20516233
> *YOU PUT ALOT OF WORK AND TIME IN THIS RIDE AND IT SHOWS IS ONE OF THE TOP VERTS OUT, AND FO SHO ONE OF A KIND WILL MAKE PEOPLES HEADS BLOW IF YOU HAVE THE CAR LISTED AS A 70S MODEL
> *


 :h5: :werd:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

found ths on carolina fest topic

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...cks%3Cbr%20/%3E


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@May 10 2011, 07:46 PM~20524602
> *found ths on carolina fest topic
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...cks%3Cbr%20/%3E
> *


yours no worky


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 10 2011, 07:51 PM~20524640
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


damn 79 lecab on ebay went for 11,000


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 10 2011, 07:48 PM~20524622
> *yours no worky
> *


hahaha 

mines no worky


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ride homie :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Apr 24 2011, 07:17 PM~20411283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Slow but in the making.... :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 10 2011, 06:46 PM~20524993
> *Slow but in the making.... :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Im on my way slowly but surely...No build topic but when done i will post from beginning to end


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 10 2011, 05:50 PM~20525014
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie you killen em...very beautiful Le-cab....The best part I give you all the credit for is you drive your scht.....A REAL RIDER.......   :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 05:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this kils them all homie!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments!!!! Its been along time coming for my car. Just glad its almost ready to cruise! cant wait to get some pics in the streets with the top down :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 10 2011, 07:48 PM~20525933
> * Thanks for all the compliments!!!! Its been along time coming for my car. Just glad its almost ready to cruise! cant wait to get some pics in the streets with the top down :cheesy: uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: from me and my dad,looking real good nate


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20525051
> *Thanx homie you killen em...very beautiful Le-cab....The best part I give you all the credit for is you drive your scht.....A REAL RIDER.......     :biggrin:
> *


Thank you very much for your kind words, my dad and I just love to ride and kick it with the homies :biggrin: like my dads says he works hard to play hard


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Top Notch mofo right here....Followed ur build from day 1 homie 
congrats on her she is beautiful..


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593605 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 11 2011, 04:20 PM~20531596
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593605 :0
> *


*
:wow: looks rusty somebody needs to save it.... *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 11 2011, 04:20 PM~20531596
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593605 :0
> *


congrats jack on your 2nd le cab comin to the la MAJESTICS


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 11 2011, 03:39 PM~20532125
> *congrats  jack on  your 2nd  le cab  comin to  the  la  MAJESTICS
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

paint :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this car looks off the hook! What color is that???


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM Nate you are killing the game with this !!!!!! More pics !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: hit me up this weekend if you go out there Nate :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 10 2011, 05:52 PM~20525025
> *Im on my way slowly but surely...No build topic but when done i will post from beginning to end
> 
> 
> ...


Fooo stop holding out! I bet you already finished! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good!!! You have really put in alot of work! Now it looks like it is finally paying off!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 12 2011, 09:42 PM~20541931
> *Fooo stop holding out! I bet you already finished!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 12 2011, 09:02 PM~20542149
> *:uh:
> *


How you feeling Little Brother?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 03:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good in person. :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 12 2011, 12:36 PM~20538284
> *paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looking good!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 15 2011, 08:45 PM~20349431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS CLOWNIN GOOD IT IS WESTSIDE TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 13 2011, 12:22 PM~20545918
> *NOW THATS CLOWNIN GOOD IT IS WESTSIDE TTT
> *


 :h5: :yes:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 11 2011, 03:20 PM~20531596
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593605 :0
> *


damm im always too fuckn late , Cali has too many of these...... lets start spreading them out the eas t coast needs one next!!
congratz to who ever got it nice find :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 13 2011, 08:15 PM~20547998
> *damm im always too fuckn late , Cali has too many of these...... lets start spreading them out the eas t coast needs one next!!
> congratz to who ever got it nice find :biggrin:
> *


dont worry homie we will come across one and it will b out here on the east coast


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 13 2011, 08:26 PM~20548047
> *dont worry homie we will come across one and it will b out here on the east coast
> *











Here u go! ~Majestics~ North Carolina Chapter! Got one on the East coast!


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20509315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *SiCK*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 25 2011, 06:13 PM~20418052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 13 2011, 08:02 PM~20548833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 13 2011, 11:02 PM~20548833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: damn just seen this last weekend dont no how it slippld my mind 
let me refrase that there will be more to come to the east coast :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@May 14 2011, 02:52 AM~20550522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking of going back to the solid color! Maybe do the Moldings the same color too???


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 14 2011, 06:46 AM~20550763
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: damn just seen this last weekend dont no how it slippld my mind
> let me refrase that there will be more to come to the east coast  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCQH8RS is next! He is in FL


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 08:02 AM~20551035
> *Thinking of going back to the solid color! Maybe do the Moldings the same color too???
> *


That will be hard as fuck Kricket! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 11:04 AM~20551046
> *FUCQH8RS is next! He is in FL
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 08:02 AM~20551035
> *Thinking of going back to the solid color! Maybe do the Moldings the same color too???
> *


ITS YOUR CAR, I LOVE THEM PATTERNS, AND THE CAR IS FUCKIN CLEAN, SAYS FLASHY I GOT LONG BREAD AND JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 09:02 AM~20551035
> *Thinking of going back to the solid color! Maybe do the Moldings the same color too???
> *


yes that will look way better lil joto or maybe the blue same as the ur big body


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 13 2011, 08:15 PM~20547998
> *damm im always too fuckn late , Cali has too many of these...... lets start spreading them out the eas t coast needs one next!!
> congratz to who ever got it nice find :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 12 2011, 01:36 PM~20538284
> *paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


More pics please :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 08:02 AM~20551035
> *Thinking of going back to the solid color! Maybe do the Moldings the same color too???
> *


i think you should come my my clean 4 rag.........hint


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 10:04 AM~20551046
> *FUCQH8RS is next! He is in FL
> *


and a couple more


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 14 2011, 08:15 PM~20553902
> *and a couple more
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 14 2011, 10:58 AM~20551653
> *yes that will  look  way better  lil joto or maybe  the  blue  same as  the  ur  big  body
> *


 :biggrin: Im still waiting to see the rebirth! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 14 2011, 10:07 AM~20551440
> *ITS YOUR CAR, I LOVE THEM PATTERNS, AND THE CAR IS FUCKIN CLEAN, SAYS FLASHY I GOT LONG BREAD AND JUICE :biggrin:
> *


I dont know??? But thinks! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 14 2011, 07:23 AM~20551096
> *That will be hard as fuck Kricket! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Agreed


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 08:02 AM~20551035
> *Thinking of going back to the solid color! Maybe do the Moldings the same color too???
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 14 2011, 03:38 AM~20550506
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 15 2011, 10:31 AM~20555962
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 12 2011, 01:36 PM~20538284
> *paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sheeeeeit!! :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 15 2011, 10:31 AM~20555962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see a Paris


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 08:02 AM~20551035
> *Thinking of going back to the solid color! Maybe do the Moldings the same color too???
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT for the le cabs


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2011, 09:25 AM~20562365
> *TTT for the le cabs
> *



:0 

:biggrin: 











:wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 10:02 AM~20551035
> *Thinking of going back to the solid color! Maybe do the Moldings the same color too???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

That'd look good Cricket...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 16 2011, 09:25 AM~20562365
> *TTT for the le cabs
> *


WHERE THE PHUCK YOU BEEN AT MIGGAH?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 14 2011, 08:02 AM~20551035
> *Thinking of going back to the solid color! Maybe do the Moldings the same color too???
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 15 2011, 09:31 AM~20555962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 16 2011, 10:36 AM~20562449
> *:0
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks homie for taking pics of my bucket :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@May 16 2011, 08:28 PM~20566605
> *WHERE THE PHUCK YOU BEEN AT MIGGAH?
> *


What's poppin my miggah. I been busy at work.i dont even have time to fix the aftermath I broke a ball joint hopping it two weeks ago... :angry:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 15 2011, 09:31 AM~20555962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OLD PIC


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 17 2011, 01:53 PM~20571739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still have this homie??? :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 17 2011, 02:14 PM~20571894
> *Do you still have this homie??? :0
> *


NO SIR JUST DIGGING THREW SOME PICTURES CAR IS GONE, BEEN WORKING ON A RIDE FOR MY WIFE AND THINGS FOR MY KIDS BEFORE I START ANOTHER VERT PROJECT  I SEEN THAT ONE LECAB COME UP AND I THOUGHT OF YOU THAT THING WENT DOWN QUICKER THAN THE LAKERS TO DALLAS :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, 82 deville
GET TO WORK :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, mafiacustoms
:0 OG MAFIACUSTOMS


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 17 2011, 02:18 PM~20571918
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, 82 deville
> GET TO WORK :cheesy:
> *


damn busted!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 17 2011, 07:48 AM~20569683
> *Thanks homie for taking pics of my bucket :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP PAGE!!!LOL BUCKET!! :biggrin: ARE YOU GOING TO VENTURA SHOW SUNDAY??


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 18 2011, 12:13 AM~20575436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 17 2011, 10:14 PM~20575454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE O.G. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 17 2011, 04:53 PM~20571739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted this, timing wasn't right thou.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 17 2011, 10:13 PM~20575436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Simple and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 18 2011, 07:49 PM~20581942
> *Simple and clean :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: t t t


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20596871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20596871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that 2 more in the background? :0


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Oscar said Sionara to this one :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 11:57 AM~20599509
> *Oscar said Sionara to this one  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


this is beautiful :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 20 2011, 11:37 AM~20593603
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I CHOPPED UP A FLEETWOOD AT THE YARD THE OTHER DAY FOR THE GOLD ROOF AND WINDOWS, I BROKE THAT THING DOWN TOOK IT ALL MY WIFE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT A LECHOP AND I THOUGHT OF YOU I TOOK PICTURES :roflmao:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 10:57 AM~20599509
> *Oscar said Sionara to this one  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


What was the ticket ? 80,000


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 12:57 PM~20599509
> *Oscar said Sionara to this one  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: did it go to japan????if it did


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 21 2011, 07:30 PM~20600953
> *What was the ticket ? 80,000
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20601287
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  did it go to japan????if it did
> *


 :yes: :ninja:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 10:57 AM~20599509
> *Oscar said Sionara to this one  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HESS-AND-EI...=item2310d99e13


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 22 2011, 07:38 AM~20603249
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HESS-AND-EI...=item2310d99e13
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 22 2011, 08:38 AM~20603249
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HESS-AND-EI...=item2310d99e13
> *





Wants 17 k for it.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 11:57 AM~20599509
> *Oscar said Sionara to this one  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 08:52 PM~20601336
> *:yes:  :ninja:
> *


Good shit oscar, glad i could help :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@May 22 2011, 12:25 PM~20603597
> *Wants 17 k for it.
> *


Lol he told me $15k :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@May 22 2011, 10:25 AM~20603597
> *Wants 17 k for it.
> *


Hows the LeCab from WI treating you?


----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

*<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181758.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181734.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-22132422.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
8" in the F
16" in the B (not locked up all the way) :nicoderm: :420: :boink: :fuq: 
*


----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 01:57 PM~20599509
> *Oscar said Sionara to this one  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :chuck: :worship: :burn: :thumbsup: uffin: 
Nice paint job!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MauriceTurner1_@May 22 2011, 10:01 PM~20607027
> *<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181758.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181734.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-22132422.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: *wrong topic player *:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 22 2011, 10:35 PM~20607876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Makes me wanna rip the fuckin top off my Coupe!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.dannyboy_@May 22 2011, 11:41 PM~20607913
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Makes me wanna rip the fuckin top off my Coupe!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*<img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/8ddadc26.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
To the top*


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

YESTERDAY AT THE VIEJITOS PICNIC IN SAN DIEGO.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

HATE TO ASK THIS QUESTION IN THIS TOPIC BUT 
ANYBODY NO THE LINK FOR CHOPPING THE TOP ON CADDIES AND PUTTING IN A WORKING VERT FRAME 
FOUND A COUPLE OLD VERTS AT A JUNKYARD THE OTHER DAY 
ANY HELP WOULD B GREAT 
THANKS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 22 2011, 09:54 PM~20608003
> *<img src=\'http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/bigpage1/8ddadc26.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> To the top
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 22 2011, 10:35 PM~20607876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 27 2011, 08:10 PM~20644001
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 28 2011, 06:11 AM~20645729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant go wrong with devin, and the lac is holdin, hoggin and doggin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2011, 09:50 AM~20645837
> *cant go wrong with devin, and the lac is holdin, hoggin and doggin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@May 27 2011, 10:33 PM~20644891
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@May 23 2011, 10:33 PM~20615668
> *YESTERDAY AT THE VIEJITOS PICNIC IN SAN DIEGO.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BIG DADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 24 2011, 11:01 AM~20618469
> *HATE TO ASK THIS QUESTION IN THIS TOPIC BUT
> ANYBODY NO THE LINK FOR CHOPPING THE TOP ON CADDIES AND PUTTING IN A WORKING VERT FRAME
> FOUND A COUPLE OLD VERTS AT A JUNKYARD THE OTHER DAY
> ...


I HAVE HAD A FEW AND WORKED ON A FEW, THERE IS MANY DIFFRENT TOPS YOU COULD USE, I THINK THE BEST LOOKING ONE AND THE MOST EASIEST TO WORK WITH WOULD BE THE 80S LEBARON SQUARE TOP LOOKS MORE ALREADY LIKE THE SHAPE, 80S ELDARADO, 70S LTD, 66 BUICK AND SO ON CD BLAZIN HAS ALOT OF INFO IN HIS TOPIC WITH A LOT OF PICTURES, BUT IF YOU COULD FIND A CHEAP DONAR CAR LECAB OR PARIS, BUT IF YOU DONT HAVE THAT KIND OF MONEY AND WE ALL KNOW THEY AINT EASY TO FIND SOMEONE JUST BOUT A PARIS OUT HERE IN UTAH LISTED FOR 6, I WOULD TRY IT,


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/2391952112.html


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 28 2011, 05:11 PM~20648268
> *http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/2391952112.html
> *


looks like the same car my homie was going to get about 2 months ago he moved to atlanta and that guy with this car is his neighbor and he was going to buy it but the guy would never let the top down on the car because it was new and come to find out the post is rusted out and needs floors and a lil section of the trunk and a lil on the firewall but i bet this is the same car im not 100% sure though


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@May 28 2011, 07:20 PM~20648548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 28 2011, 04:58 PM~20648225
> *I HAVE HAD A FEW AND WORKED ON A FEW, THERE IS MANY DIFFRENT TOPS YOU COULD USE, I THINK THE BEST LOOKING ONE AND THE MOST EASIEST TO WORK WITH WOULD BE THE 80S LEBARON SQUARE TOP LOOKS MORE ALREADY LIKE THE SHAPE,  80S ELDARADO, 70S LTD, 66 BUICK AND SO ON CD BLAZIN HAS ALOT OF INFO IN HIS TOPIC WITH A LOT OF PICTURES, BUT IF YOU COULD FIND A CHEAP DONAR CAR LECAB OR PARIS, BUT IF YOU DONT HAVE THAT KIND OF MONEY AND WE ALL KNOW THEY AINT EASY TO FIND SOMEONE JUST BOUT A PARIS OUT HERE IN UTAH LISTED FOR 6, I WOULD TRY IT,
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 29 2011, 01:44 AM~20650242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@May 28 2011, 08:19 PM~20648311
> *looks like the same car my homie was going to get about 2 months ago he moved to atlanta and that guy with this car is his neighbor and he was going to buy it  but the guy would never let the top down on the car because it was new and come to find out the post is rusted out  and needs floors and a lil section of the trunk and a lil on the firewall but  i bet this is the same car im not 100% sure though
> *


Good info. I have a few more pics he emailed to me. Interior shots...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 29 2011, 11:21 AM~20651482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOWS.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

BIG PAGE WUT IT DO? :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i heard that red 1 went to japan already??


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@May 28 2011, 06:20 PM~20648548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 29 2011, 12:24 PM~20651493
> *BIG PAGE WUT IT DO? :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

It's about time Nate :biggrin: 









:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@May 29 2011, 05:24 PM~20653074
> *It's about time Nate  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE SICK ASS RAG :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@May 29 2011, 06:24 PM~20653074
> *It's about time Nate  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

mmmmm...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@May 29 2011, 06:46 PM~20653529
> *mmmmm...
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@May 29 2011, 08:24 PM~20653074
> *It's about time Nate  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@May 29 2011, 06:24 PM~20653074
> *It's about time Nate  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



well worth the wait!!


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 29 2011, 08:47 PM~20653538
> *FOR SALE?
> *


NEVER....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@May 29 2011, 10:46 PM~20653529
> *mmmmm...
> 
> 
> ...


78 79?


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 29 2011, 08:57 PM~20653613
> *78 79?
> *


79


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Big Body Caddi said:


> It's about time Nate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good homie


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

The CadiKingpin said:


> NEVER....


 :rofl:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Big Body Caddi said:


> It's about time Nate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0:0


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

your? or just happen to see it?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

he told me 13:uh:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> 78 79?


is it for sale


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks For all the props! here are some more pics of the caddy from this weekend. Got a couple more things to touch up on her, But this is what shes lookin like now.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks For all the props! here are some more pics of the caddy from this weekend. Got a couple more things to touch up on her, But this is what shes lookin like now.


This LeCab is NNIICCEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

C_money23 said:


> This LeCab is NNIICCEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


No Lecab here. *90'd out 1978 Cadillac Paris:thumbsup:*


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks For all the props! here are some more pics of the caddy from this weekend. Got a couple more things to touch up on her, But this is what shes lookin like now.


:h5:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks For all the props! here are some more pics of the caddy from this weekend. Got a couple more things to touch up on her, But this is what shes lookin like now.


 
seen this car over the weekend at socios real clean ride homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks For all the props! here are some more pics of the caddy from this weekend. Got a couple more things to touch up on her, But this is what shes lookin like now.


Came out Chingon! Nate....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Anyone got the number for the guy repoping the hood ornaments from Canada?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> :h5:


  :h5:


ricardo labrador said:


> seen this car over the weekend at socios real clean ride homie.:thumbsup:


Thanks bro! Still a lil made that the judges lost my score card. But i had a good time out there 


MR.LAC said:


> Came out Chingon! Nate....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks bro! And good looking out on the trim


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TO THE MUTHAFUCCIN TOP*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool2::boink::fool2::boink::fool2:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks For all the props! here are some more pics of the caddy from this weekend. Got a couple more things to touch up on her, But this is what shes lookin like now.


 
THAT BITCH CAME OUT BAD BRO, NICE WORK :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

My boy made this video of my car from this weekend 




[/COLOR]


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*No problem homie... I stay on deck with Custom and Cadillac parts! from year models 77 - 96 Rwd Fleetwood brougham and Coupe de'ville...*


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

a few more from this past weekend at socios...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

another i have on my cam...:thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

damn thats clean u killem homie.......luv the mural too sooooooooo gangsta luv how you brung thoes bak..you dont see them much and on a rag lac.... cant wait to see pics of it on the streets :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

lowsanjo_nate said:


> :h5:
> 
> Thanks bro! Still a lil made that the judges lost my score card. But i had a good time out there
> 
> thanks bro! And good looking out on the trim



dam yo that sucks...ur lac is one of the cleanest that was out there....wonder how they managed to lose ur score card?...lookin forward to seein out again at future shows n maybe say whats up if ur around...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Sick ass Paris


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


>


 Ouch!!! Damn what happened?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> a few more from this past weekend at socios...


:worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## CLC (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CLC (Jun 2, 2011)

double post


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> My boy made this video of my car from this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: Lookin good Nate! But I bet it feels even better!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

seen on the 10 in Phoenix headed to LA day before yesterday


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE 1 FROM MIAMI WOW


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

WoW!!! Nate you got One of My Favorites Now!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Skim said:


> seen on the 10 in Phoenix headed to LA day before yesterday


yes sir another majestics rag comin this way la majestics got 2 rag caddys bustin out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MY HOMIE IN PHOENIX SENT ME THAT YESTERDAY ON HIS WAY TO WORK. SMALL WORLD HUH :COOL:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Skim said:


> MY HOMIE IN PHOENIX SENT ME THAT YESTERDAY ON HIS WAY TO WORK. SMALL WORLD HUH :COOL:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> yes sir another majestics rag comin this way la majestics got 2 rag caddys bustin out


:h5::yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THATS THE ONE FROM HERE IN MIAMI RIGHT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> THATS THE ONE FROM HERE IN MIAMI RIGHT


 :yes:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

MR.LAC said:


>


DAM THATS ALL BAD IT IS WHAT IT IS:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

58Bowtie said:


> Anyone got the number for the guy repoping the hood ornaments from Canada?


Jas at CCF - 416-731-8733

I bought 2...they are 100% on point


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks For all the props! here are some more pics of the caddy from this weekend. Got a couple more things to touch up on her, But this is what shes lookin like now.


IS THAT NINA MERCEDES ON THE LEFT OV THE TRUNK?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> IS THAT NINA MERCEDES ON THE LEFT OV THE TRUNK?


I dont really know. Looks kinda like her. I got to ask my boy who did the mural if he knows.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:chuck:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

thanks Homie


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

84caddy said:


> Jas at CCF - 416-731-8733
> 
> I bought 2...they are 100% on point


Thanks Homie Good looking out


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


>


wasup with that 8 page


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


58Bowtie said:


> wasup with that 8 page


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

BIG PAGE said:


>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Big Body Caddi said:


> It's about time Nate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mad props Nate watched this build from the start bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


>



Your "rest haven" looks similar to mine miggah:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

4DA702 said:


> :worship: Lookin good Nate! But I bet it feels even better!


:boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BIG PAGE said:


>


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

PAGE
Good lookin out Today Homie Banner came out badass Much Props :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


>


:shh:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> seen on the 10 in Phoenix headed to LA day before yesterday


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

So I heard you were holding something at TOONZ yesterday...:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

RagtopPete said:


> So I heard you were holding something at TOONZ yesterday...:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/roflmao.gif http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/roflmao.gif



BIG PAGE said:


>


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Piece of shit mobile website... Anyways
Lmao


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Piece of shit mobile website... Anyways
Lmao


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

FUNNY SHIT


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

Q-VO PAGE:wave:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:worship: TTT 4 LE CABS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> Q-VO PAGE:wave:


What's up big dog how are you?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ricardo labrador said:


> a few more from this past weekend at socios...


car was looking good that day fam


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


fresh!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

Www.360low.com

Check out WESTSIDE C.C. get down!!!!!

3 LECABS IN ONE CLUB!!! OOOOOWEEEEE!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WWW.360LOW.TV said:


> Www.360low.com
> 
> Check out WESTSIDE C.C. get down!!!!!
> 
> 3 LECABS IN ONE CLUB!!! OOOOOWEEEEE!!


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

*WESTSIDE C.C.*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Skim said:


> fresh!


*
thanks pimpin!!!

*


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

THERE WAS A LECAB ON VEGAS' CRAIGSLIST WHO BOUGHT IT????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> *
> thanks pimpin!!!
> 
> *


Pimpin been Pimpin since Pimpin been Pimpin! Pimpin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

TRU RIDER RIGHT THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Pimpin been Pimpin since Pimpin been Pimpin! Pimpin!!! :biggrin:


I feel you pimpin,cuz you know I keep it pimpin...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> TRU RIDER RIGHT THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks o.g.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


 :h5:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


those are two sik ass caddys


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> :h5:


whats up homie como andan alla en sandiego :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


san jo will never be the same


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> whats up homie como andan alla en sandiego :wave:


 TODO ESTA BIEN :thumbsup:Y COMO ESTAN EN LOS?


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Some nice le Cabs on this thread!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> whats up homie como andan alla en sandiego :wave:


Puro pinches rest havens aqui homie..................se se se ser serio


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Puro pinches rest havens aqui homie..................se se se ser serio


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BUMP FOR THEM O.G. LE CABS*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG PAGE'S PHILOSOPHY *


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

is that a blue rag caddie i see in the background:squint:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ivan619 said:


> is that a blue rag caddie i see in the background:squint:


yes a 4dr vert. they are going to redo it.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

There's a 79 lecab for sale in Fresno ca.4500 original owner.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WOOD UP BIG TONY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

All day everyday.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry for big pics


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

heres another one


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you buy it, or are you selling it?



oldsoul said:


> sorry for big pics


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

this car belonged to the guys father,he only wants 4500 for it,his name is charlie,5599031992,real cool dude.im pretty sure thats the right number,if not it was in sundays Fresno bee newspaper.just thought id throw it out there for the lecab homies,tell him Jess from the railroad told yall about it.it needs work but its all there.good luck brothers.


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

:twak::twak:

Fuzzzzuuuck. Its sold.


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

I just found a clean one on Craigslist in New York.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/2467753170.html


*1978 cadillac coupe convertible LE-Cabriolet 86,k - $10500 (SoHo)*

Date: 2011-06-28, 6:11PM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 


1978 cadillac coupe convertible LE-Cabriolet 86,k ONLY 500 MADE IN 1978 CAR RUNS & LOOKS 100% $10,500 OBO CALL ME AT 301 852 8772


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

sanhonda22 said:


> I just found a clean one on Craigslist in New York.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/2467753170.html
> 
> ...


:0 thats not bad at that price.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

oldsoul said:


> heres another one


I was a day late and $ short on this one.
Right in my backyard....................


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I know where one more is brother,I've been waiting on that one for two years now,it's an 80 though.I ain't lettin' that one get past me.patience is a virtue.damn that was fast,in the paper Sunday,sold by Tuesday.Did someone on lil.get it?


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

oldsoul said:


> sorry for big pics


wish i had seen it sooner!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

oldsoul said:


> I know where one more is brother,I've been waiting on that one for two years now,it's an 80 though.I ain't lettin' that one get past me.patience is a virtue.damn that was fast,in the paper Sunday,sold by Tuesday.Did someone on lil.get it?


Iam sure it was someone on lil it always is


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

sanhonda22 said:


> I just found a clean one on Craigslist in New York.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/2467753170.html
> 
> ...



SOLD!!!! I bought this bad boy yesterday!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Tage said:


> SOLD!!!! I bought this bad boy yesterday!!!!! :biggrin:


Damn homie... Nice scoop!! Prob right in your backyard too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

WESTSIDE DOIN IT LIKE ALWAYS TTT


CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> WESTSIDE DOIN IT LIKE ALWAYS TTT


*THANKS HOMIE...*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:|:|:|:|


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


lookin good!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Coast One said:


> lookin good!


Thanks same to y'all :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=332433&stc=1&d=1310140078


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

gettin closer


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

84caddy said:


> gettin closer


wow  You doing this right!!!!!!!! Looks good!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

84caddy said:


> gettin closer


real nice brother:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ttt for them og le cabs


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
BIG PAGE oldsoul
:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BIG TYMERS PIC NIC


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*WESTSIDE,AFTERMATH*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> > LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Nameless said:


> wow  You doing this right!!!!!!!! Looks good!!!!!


thanks  tryin my best. some of your parts goin on her


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

BIG PAGE said:


> real nice brother:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ttt for them og le cabs


thanks Big Page


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Oscar Segura's Klique Edition


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

weto said:


> Oscar Segura's Klique Edition



nice:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## west sider 661 (Jul 6, 2011)

nice ass Lecabs,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

1978 cadillac le cabriolet convertible - $25k inland empire


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

CORE said:


> 1978 cadillac le cabriolet convertible - $25k inland empire



nice:thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Is that the going rate on these?is there a price diffierence between the late 70's and early 80's lecabs?questions probobly been asked frequently,but I'd like to know how much a clean one is going for.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

oldsoul said:


> Is that the going rate on these?is there a price diffierence between the late 70's and early 80's lecabs?questions probobly been asked frequently,but I'd like to know how much a clean one is going for.


For sure homei they vary anywhere between 12 to 25 thousand depending on the the condition. the one you put up on here was a steal lucky foo who ever picked that one up, 80's models usually go for 25g's and up i heard OF some selling for 65G's. OR YOU CAN GET LUCKY and find a good deal on one.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for the info brother.I was just curious to know how much they really are.u have a beautiful ride.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

weto said:


> Oscar Segura's Klique Edition


Clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

oldsoul said:


> Thank you for the info brother.I was just curious to know how much they really are.u have a beautiful ride.


THANK you homie ,i appreciate the good comments :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CUST...Cars_Trucks&hash=item43a871a597#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CUST...Cars_Trucks&hash=item43a871a597#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*
BLAST FROM THE PAST
*


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 337433



badass bro.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

IN YA MOUF said:


> badass bro.


I appreciate it homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

TTT Brian Caddy from H Town


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DKM ATX said:


> TTT Brian Caddy from H Town


:thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

DKM ATX said:


> TTT Brian Caddy from H Town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

weto said:


> Oscar Segura's Klique Edition


Congratz Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Congats on the spread


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :naughty:


*Thats dope!!! I wont three wheel mine cuz im scared to tweak my frame looks really good homie....:thumbsup:*


----------



## 4zero8customs (Nov 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> *Thats dope!!! I wont three wheel mine cuz im scared to tweak my frame looks really good homie....:thumbsup:*


we took time building his car. nice ride i sure it should hold up..... unless he goes to crazy on the switch...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

Skim said:


> seen on the 10 in Phoenix headed to LA day before yesterday


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


*
YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT WESTSIDE TILL THE BRAKES FALL OFF!!!!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> :boink::boink::boink::boink:


Whats Crackin Slappy? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> :boink::boink::boink::boink:


can i get my sign done already


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> can i get my sign done already


Are you yalking about that sign you wanted that said " IM GAY " to stick in youe back glass of your daily?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Whats Crackin Slappy? :biggrin:


whats poppin og


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> whats poppin og


Looking for Old People dieing and giving away LeCabs! How about you? Everything good over on your side? :biggrin:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

HERE WE GO AGAIN .!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Are you yalking about that sign you wanted that said " IM GAY " to stick in youe back glass of your daily?[/QUOTEyes pedejo you want one also


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

any Le cab projects for sale out there? :banghead:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


:420:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> HERE WE GO AGAIN .!


:thumbsup:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

sloNez said:


>



:thumbsup: nice


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> HERE WE GO AGAIN .!


:shocked:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> HERE WE GO AGAIN .!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

All these LeCabs and Paris are just throw away cars.......... overpriced G bodies. hahahahaha:roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> All these LeCabs and Paris are just throw away cars.......... overpriced G bodies. hahahahaha:roflmao:


:boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


video was shot in houston on montgumery and little york. in acres holmes.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2495034607.html


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290598499194


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170680637927+&viewitem=


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Wow... RED LeCabs fo'sale errywhere...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


That's tight!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Saw this saturday night while cruising in STL, thought it was funny.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Coast One said:


>


Looking good Page.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Royalty said:


> Saw this saturday night while cruising in STL, thought it was funny.


theres one in my neighborhood. kandy red with bumper kit and elbows and vogues, its pretty clean. looks funny with the top up though.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Looking good Page.:rofl::rofl:


:nono::roflmao:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

EBAY said:


> Looking good Page.:rofl::rofl:


:loco::rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

bwahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

That last guy is a ***!!! :uh: :sprint:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> That last guy is a ***!!! :uh: :sprint:


This from a guy who paints his toenails:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> This from a guy who paints his toenails:biggrin:


 Wtf


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

EBAY said:


> This from a guy who paints his toenails:biggrin:


You like the way they taste! :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome cadis


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> You like the way they taste! :dunno:


This fool practicing for off topics?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Coast One said:


>


You do realize you have to park that thing sometime Nate :wow: 





EBAY said:


>


Nice pic... is that a chop top?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Cali-Stylz said:


> You do realize you have to park that thing sometime Nate :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, did the work myself.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

ok Its official, Im in


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

brett said:


> ok Its official, Im in


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

brett said:


> ok Its official, Im in


 Nice congrats


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

brett said:


> ok Its official, Im in


Nice!

NIce tow pig too !!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

EBAY said:


> This fool practicing for off topics?


:boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


:nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

brett said:


> ok Its official, Im in


Thats what's up!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


> ok Its official, Im in





westsidehydros said:


> Nice!
> 
> NIce tow pig too !!


 sure is thanks bro


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

IMG]http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdblazin/ed9bae8f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

bad idea said:


> IMG]http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdblazin/ed9bae8f.jpg[/IMG]


Nice Color!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Nice Color!!!


x2, og shit


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Talking plenty capers nothings been authenticated
Funny you claiming the same bitch that I'm penetrating


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Asking a lot of $$ but looks very clean (not mine), looks like a RO ride from the pics... Only 1-day left with 0 bids uffin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-/170686719526?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27bdb8a626


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

MAG8888 said:


> Asking a lot of $$ but looks very clean (not mine), looks like a RO ride from the pics... Only 1-day left with 0 bids uffin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-/170686719526?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27bdb8a626


*Damn it was repost, sorry homies...*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

MAG8888 said:


> Asking a lot of $$ but looks very clean (not mine), looks like a RO ride from the pics... Only 1-day left with 0 bids uffin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-/170686719526?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27bdb8a626


20K for a 79 :wow: looks clean but never seen them go like that.. 80+ do not seem to have a problem selling that clean for 20K. Hope it sells :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Coast One said:


>





EBAY said:


> Looking good Page.:rofl::rofl:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> Talking plenty capers nothings been authenticated
> Funny you claiming the same bitch that I'm penetrating


I got the Archie Bunker
and it so white 
I just might charge you double


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

B.M.F


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*These mother fuckers mad that I'm icey,
Stunt so hard make them come and night me
I think im big meech look at my time peace
It anodomere hundred wracks at least
Look at yourself now look at me
You cant see a ***** im what u you use to be*


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> :rofl::rofl:


wow complete redo cant wait to see


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Look at it this way, you ****** sideways
Always getting money, my ***** crime pays
So fuck a *****, I'm self made
You a sucka *****, I'm self paid
This for my broke ******, this for my rich ******
Got a hundred on a head of a snitch *****


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Cadillac convert while my trunk do the jerk
and the speakers in the back are drumming like Neil Peart

Haters on high alert 3 ounces in the squirt
Perc 10s for dessert and Pimp C on my shirt

I come around the corner so slow i lurk
When wood grain get worked all feelings get hurt

96 spoke zeniths all up under the skirt
Clowning at a carshow in the back getting slurped


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*My rolls Royce triple black
I'm iche hoe,
Balling in the club, bottles like I'm miche hoe
Ross that's my nickname
Cocaine running in my big vain
Self made,you just affiliate
I build the ground up, u bought it renovated
Talking plenty capers nothings been authenticated
Funny you claiming the same bitch that I'm penetrating
Hold the bottles up where my comrades
Where the fucking felons, where my dawns at
I got that entrebunker and it's so white III
jussssst might charge u double.

I think I'm Big Meech Larry Hoover, getting work, halleluiah, one nation under god real ****** getting money from the fucking start.
I think I'm Big Meech Larry Hoover, getting work, hallelujah, one nation under god real ****** getting money from the fucking start.

These mother fuckers mad that I'm icey,
Stunt so hard make them come and night me
I think im big miche look at my time peace
It anodomere hundred wrecks at least
Look at yourself now look at me
You cant see a ***** im what u you use to be

Look at it this way you ****** side ways
Always getting money my nigaaz time pace
So fuck a ***** im self made
You a sucka niggaIm self paid
This for my broke ****** This for my rich ******
Got a hundred on a head of a snitch ******


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

LOCK IN THOES LYRICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowrofl: dylan spit hot fire!!!!


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


>


Nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Nate holding it down for the Nor Cal / SJ :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Nate holding it down for the Nor Cal / SJ :thumbsup:


*
LOOKING GOOD ,LOOKS LIKE NATE IS A REAL RIDER *:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice pics bro! Cant wait to do it again!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Nice pics bro! Cant wait to do it again!





BIG PAGE said:


> *LOOKING GOOD ,LOOKS LIKE NATE IS A REAL RIDER *:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:Hella yeah! Car was built for ridin! Show cars for the streets, Thats the way we roll


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Hey Nate. Are u doing Vegas with the car. ??


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Nate holding it down for the Nor Cal / SJ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> *LOOKING GOOD ,LOOKS LIKE NATE IS A REAL RIDER *:thumbsup:





LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :thumbsup:Hella yeah! Car was built for ridin! Show cars for the streets, Thats the way we roll


 Thats right!! Is there any other way?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> Thats right!! Is there any other way?


Some people are too scared and leave their rides in the garage on the trailer :nosad:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Nate holding it down for the Nor Cal / SJ :thumbsup:


 Car is so beautiful


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

a friend of mine is selling a clean bumper kit he is located up in Stockton cali if anyone is interested hit him up check out the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/313410-super-clean-booty-kit.html


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i need some doors for my 78 and somebody told me to just get a donor car and cut the frame off the top but will the window line up with the top correctly


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

drasticbean said:


> Hey Nate. Are u doing Vegas with the car. ??


 If all goes right I should be out there with the car. Still trying to line up transportation.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

kingoflacz said:


> Cali-Stylz said:
> 
> 
> > Nate holding it down for the Nor Cal / SJ :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

BIG PAGE said:


> Thats right!! Is there any other way?


 :no:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> i need some doors for my 78 and somebody told me to just get a donor car and cut the frame off the top but will the window line up with the top correctly


 sup bro i diddnt kno you had a 78 pics please!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

i didnt bro wish i would of...emblem must of fell out my box of misc. caddy stuff i had..but if i ever do..its yours on me....


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> :rofl::rofl:


 DAMN JORGE LEAVE IT ALONE HOMIE 1 MORE TIME CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BACK OUT.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nate, great car and great build, real talk.

I have a question though. Why did you go all the way from converting this Paris to a Lecab but still using the "Paris" emblem?

Curious is all.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> Nate, great car and great build, real talk.I have a question though. Why did you go all the way from converting this Paris to a Lecab but still using the "Paris" emblem?Curious is all.


Thanks for the compliment! But if I called my car a LeCab i would be as fake as the this dude 



 My car will always be a 1978 Cadillac Paris Deville.







The car still has the same windshield pllars, rack, chrome trim and windows that your car has. I just updated all the panels to 80/90. Fully Euro'd out. I wouldnt call your car a fleetwood because of your chrome rockers, or a caprice because of your headlights, or brougham because of the dash. They are just upgrades on a 78 Paris. It doesnt change the fact of what it is. You can see my top is the same as yours


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks for the compliment! But if I called my car a LeCab i would be as fake as the this dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

"YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE NAVIGATION" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*FAKE ASS SHIT:roflmao: GOT TO KEEP IT REAL FOR SURE MAING*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

kingoflacz said:


> Cali-Stylz said:
> 
> 
> > Nate holding it down for the Nor Cal / SJ :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 359753


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks for the compliment! But if I called my car a LeCab i would be as fake as the this dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you got clean 78 bro


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 359753


thats a sick caddi


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt keep these caddies rolling


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

PURA SANGRE said:


> sup bro i diddnt kno you had a 78 pics please!:biggrin:


:biggrin:yea i picked it up not to long ago i hope to have her ready by next year












DJ Englewood said:


> i need some doors for my 78 and somebody told me to just get a donor car and cut the frame off the top but will the window line up with the top correctly


anybody :dunno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> :biggrin:yea i picked it up not to long ago i hope to have her ready by next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your ride is very nice what i would do is find you a clean 79 or 80 caddy what ever kind of body you like and transfer everything from car a to car b would be so much easier plus you have the lecab a whole lot easier


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

cause you look like you got alot of body issues i seen in the other topic


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

yea it is but i wanna see that conversion from the 78 to the 80s caddy anybody got any info


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt keep these caddies rolling





LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks for the compliment! But if I called my car a LeCab i would be as fake as the this dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i see a paris & read paris on this car...........from day one........................................................................dip that shyt & stay active riding like you do homie..................btw killem with a 3 wheel ina PARIS........your jointz rarer every one stuck on "lecab 'le cabriolet" peel that top back to fix that dome light head aches.......


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> :biggrin:yea i picked it up not to long ago i hope to have her ready by next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ahh man remember this here car......congrads homie...........


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> yea it is but i wanna see that conversion from the 78 to the 80s caddy anybody got any info


 there is one guy in here from my club if you go back his name is slabrider he is doing it now a 79 lecab conversion and also nates topic has alot of pictures in his topic and he saved his paris and did what some people say was the harder way but made it look easy, i just finished another caddy vert for a guy but i didnt have any lecab parts, most people if they have converted a 70s model out there 2 a 90s model they wont tell you they did, thats just how some guys are i would use the info from nates topic then figure out which way you want to go cant go wrong with either keeping it 70s are 90s therewas a picture of a gold 70s and they didnt change the rear quaters and that shit was hard if any one has that picture could you post it for big daddy


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

kingoflacz said:


> i see a paris & read paris on this car...........from day one........................................................................dip that shyt & stay active riding like you do homie..................btw killem with a 3 wheel ina PARIS........your jointz rarer every one stuck on "lecab 'le cabriolet" peel that top back to fix that dome light head aches.......


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> X2 :thumbsup:


*
what up neeeeeeeaaaahhh!!!!*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> X2 :thumbsup:


 X100 this car from the gate has been a Paris and Nate went to hell and back for a couple years just to maintain that .it's all in his build topic since day one .... Nate I remember when you pulled up with it in front of lowe paint we all thought you were crazy but it paid off for you in a big way homie looked sick out dippin blvd nights !


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks for the compliment! But if I called my car a LeCab i would be as fake as the this dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

kingoflacz said:


> ahh man remember this here car......congrads homie...........


thanks
yeah i saw pics of it on here i'm working madd overtime so i can get started on it


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a set of 2dr mouldings ready to go with one piece trim $650


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> :biggrin:yea i picked it up not to long ago i hope to have her ready by next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 congrats bro cant wait to see her done,,,dream car for alot of us bro:thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> yea it is but i wanna see that conversion from the 78 to the 80s caddy anybody got any info


Here you go DJE click the words that say....just got paid.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/167865-just-got-paid.html


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

i would go the route nate went instead of transfering the bucket and rack etc...especially since the 79-80 are 2 different convertible racks. if its already a working convertible then keep it that way....i think swapping panels would be the easier route.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> *
> what up neeeeeeeaaaahhh!!!!*


Had a little Vacation! But Daddy's Baaack! Hows things going with you Bro?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

bad idea said:


> i would go the route nate went instead of transfering the bucket and rack etc...especially since the 79-80 are 2 different convertible racks. if its already a working convertible then keep it that way....i think swapping panels would be the easier route.


 different racks???????????? there basicallt the same......unless you study it & put side by side or caddy expert...most never can tell.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Had a little Vacation! But Daddy's Baaack! Hows things going with you Bro?


*you know same o shit on the grizzie...you hitting vegas?*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

What is the difference between a Paris and a Le Cabriolet?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice to see more islanders, I'm out in Norfolk


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Guam707 said:


> What is the difference between a Paris and a Le Cabriolet?


In a two words... the builders.

The le cabriolet was made from 78-82 by the Hess and Eisenhardt. The Paris is made from 78-79 by American Custom Coachworks another coach builder.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Guam707 said:


> What is the difference between a Paris and a Le Cabriolet?


They both started out as Coupe de Ville.......... 1/4 panel body line under the 1/4 glass is different. 1/4 glass is different. appearance of rag and back window is different.......rack latches are different.... prolly something im missing.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

badwayz30 said:


> In a two words... the builders.
> 
> The le cabriolet was made from 77-82 by the Hess and Eisenhardt. The Paris is made from 77-79 by American Custom Coachworks another coach builder.


78 was the first years for both.........


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> *you know same o shit on the grizzie...you hitting vegas?*


 YES SiiiR!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

EBAY said:


> 78 was the first years for both.........


 What up Sweet Cheeks?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> 78 was the first years for both.........


:yes:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

EBAY said:


> 78 was the first years for both.........


Sho Nuff! Good looking out.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

badwayz30 said:


> In a two words... the builders.
> 
> The le cabriolet was made from 78-82 by the Hess and Eisenhardt. The Paris is made from 78-79 by American Custom Coachworks another coach builder.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

EBAY said:


> Here you go DJE click the words that say....just got paid.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/167865-just-got-paid.html


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Finally off to the Lab...Hope to get on yall level!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Finally off to the Lab...Hope to get on yall level!


Gotta keep those wheels... 

Looks like a NICE project there... GL on your build!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Gotta keep those wheels...
> 
> Looks like a NICE project there... GL on your build!


Gotta love them custom Wheels:roflmao:
Thanx Homie Im gonna get there!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Finally off to the Lab...Hope to get on yall level!




*:thumbsup:NICE!!!!!*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Finally off to the Lab...Hope to get on yall level!


WhiteBoy you know that you already finished that LeCab! Why you showing these old Pics?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> WhiteBoy you know that you already finished that LeCab! Why you showing these old Pics?


lmao:roflmao:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


FUCQH8RS said:


> Finally off to the Lab...Hope to get on yall level!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

kingoflacz said:


> Cali-Stylz said:
> 
> 
> > Nate holding it down for the Nor Cal / SJ :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

yep these caddys are on point ttt


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

KILLAONEZ111 said:


> Nice to see more islanders, I'm out in Norfolk


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

EBAY said:


> They both started out as Coupe de Ville.......... 1/4 panel body line under the 1/4 glass is different. 1/4 glass is different. appearance of rag and back window is different.......rack latches are different.... prolly something im missing.


Which one is more expensive? More Rare? Any pics of a Paris?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Guam707 said:


> Which one is more expensive? More Rare? Any pics of a Paris?


LE cabs are more expensive.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Stock to stock? Makes a difference I think. It seems demand sets the price on these. Most like the 80+ because of the ease of simply bolting on the front end. Some may like the 78-79 look. Personally I did not like the 78-79 but it has been growing on me. 

Example.. to a true collector a 78-79 Paris may be worth more because of the rarity in numbers compared to the 78-82 LeCabs. 
To someone in our lifestyle, the 82 (being the last year made) with 90s update may be worth more. 

That said, I like Nate's because it was the first of the shorter run Paris model with the full 90s update. How many of those have you seen in this topic? 

Either way somebody post NEW pics!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Stock to stock? Makes a difference I think. It seems demand sets the price on these. Most like the 80+ because of the ease of simply bolting on the front end. Some may like the 78-79 look. Personally I did not like the 78-79 but it has been growing on me.
> 
> Example.. to a true collector a 78-79 Paris may be worth more because of the rarity in numbers compared to the 78-82 LeCabs.
> To someone in our lifestyle, the 82 (being the last year made) with 90s update may be worth more.
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

This is what I'm driving this weekend. My homies ride.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Stock to stock? Makes a difference I think. It seems demand sets the price on these. Most like the 80+ because of the ease of simply bolting on the front end. Some may like the 78-79 look. Personally I did not like the 78-79 but it has been growing on me.
> 
> Example.. to a true collector a 78-79 Paris may be worth more because of the rarity in numbers compared to the 78-82 LeCabs.
> To someone in our lifestyle, the 82 (being the last year made) with 90s update may be worth more.
> ...


*
I seen two different stock 80's le cabs that sold for more than 65,000.00 so for me i seen it for my self,now that being said i love the paris caddies i think that my homeboy ebays paris no one can fuck with(in stock look). its original with a few minor upgrades it only has 3osomething thousand miles original interior original look..i tried to buy it from him and or trade but he wont do it ,maybe one day i will get it :yesr maYbe i awready have one :dunno: i have to look in my backyard and check NATE YOUR CAR LOOKS GOOD HOMIE NICE WORK!!!YOU KILLING EM!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

drasticbean said:


> This is what I'm driving this weekend. My homies ride.


that s clean right there what is that 79 or 78


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

View attachment 363962


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

drasticbean said:


> nice luv it homie....the boot looks a lil weird....(kinda fat) might be the way the pic is.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> that s clean right there what is that 79 or 78


 Its a 78.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

kingoflacz said:


> drasticbean said:
> 
> 
> > nice luv it homie....the boot looks a lil weird....(kinda fat) might be the way the pic is.....
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

drasticbean said:


> Its a 78.


 thats nice caddy. tell your homie to ride that caddy till wheels fall off


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 363966




Dope Ride TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 363963
> View attachment 363962
> [/QUOTE
> 
> damn where are u guy finding these Lecabs are u guys chopping yourselves or the stock Lecabs


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 363963


NICE HOMIE


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

NATE:

Do you have the fender badges made by American Coachworks?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 363963
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> [/SIZE]Dope Ride TTt[/FONT]


*Thanks Player,I appreciate it....:thumbsup:*


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> :biggrin:yea i picked it up not to long ago i hope to have her ready by next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found some old pics of ya car on the http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2476850/1978-cadillac-deville


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> NATEo you have the fender badges made by American Coachworks?


 :yes: but i only have 1. Gonna probably mount it inside the door.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> kingoflacz said:
> 
> 
> > byup yup true that i dnt think theres any leCab that can see you
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

twin60 said:


> i found some old pics of ya car on the http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2476850/1978-cadillac-deville
> 
> View attachment 364524
> View attachment 364525
> ...


i got some i took of it from back then 

i remember when he first got this car


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Liv4Lacs said:


> lecab made it but my 95 didnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would be hella pissed the fuck off


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

anybody got a big body Lecab Thread on this site


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> anybody got a big body Lecab Thread on this site


*big bodys are not considered le cabs or paris devilles ,those are big body conversions that my homie topo made:thumbsup:but i think there is a topic called two door bigbody conversions..*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> *big bodys are not considered le cabs or paris devilles ,those are big body conversions that my homie topo made:thumbsup:but i think there is a topic called two door bigbody conversions..*


 thats koo bro that thankz for the info


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

I know where a 79 Le Cab is. Car is complete, in running condition, needs to be restored.

PM me for details/pic etc.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :yes: but i only have 1. Gonna probably mount it inside the door.


 sup bro i sent you that emblem right? ..forgot....remember i had one,any was it was on the trunk bro put it on the left side of your paris.........if it dont look like over kill.......KEEP DIPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

EBAY said:


> I know where a 79 Le Cab is. Car is complete, in running condition, needs to be restored.
> 
> PM me for details/pic etc.


Nobody wants it, those are garbage :|


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

kingoflacz said:


> sup bro i sent you that emblem right? ..forgot....remember i had one,any was it was on the trunk bro put it on the left side of your paris.........if it dont look like over kill.......KEEP DIPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!


 :yes: I got it from you  i thought about puttin it on the trunk but yeah i think it will be over kill., but i do want to mount it since i got it . here some pics i found of the emblems.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Seen this shit on tv the other night. Had to record it


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Nobody wants it, those are garbage :|


Post your car up Cali-Stlye-Less


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Post your car up Cali-Stlye-Less


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Haters gonna hate smfh


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

drasticbean said:


> This is what I'm driving this weekend. My homies ride.


freddies?


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Paris Emblems...... anybody selling any???????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

EBAY said:


> Post your car up Cali-Stlye-Less


 I dont have one, sell me your TV dinner.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Cali-Stylz said:


> I dont have one, sell me your TV dinner.


:roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well..... just came up on some American Custom Coachwork jewelry!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt Lecabs


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

badwayz30 said:


> View attachment 366645
> View attachment 366646
> Well..... just came up on some American Custom Coachwork jewelry!


 :thumbsup: nice!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nice pics cstylz


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Coast One said:


> nice pics cstylz


You can almost see yourself in them :nicoderm: :rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Cali-Stylz said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

I HAVE THIS FOR TRADE IN USA


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Cali-Stylz said:


>


 I'll be by to pick it up later it will go with my zapco


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

badwayz30 said:


> View attachment 366645
> View attachment 366646
> 
> 
> Well..... just came up on some American Custom Coachwork jewelry!


:biggrin: I see you on it jaybo!


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

1bad-azz cadi said:


> :biggrin: I see you on it jaybo!


Hell yeah trying to pull out extra clean!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

*American Coach Corporation (ACC)* (Beverly Hills, USA) These pictures of a 1978 Cadillac 4 door Convertible by American Custom Coachworks were supplied kindly by Ingo Marx of the German Funeral Archives


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

*(top) Paris DeVille 2-door convertible; major component parts are cast in aluminum-magnesium alloy for maximum strength and 
minimum weight. Chassis , cowl and body sheet metal are reinforced for convertible style modifications 
to eliminate squeaks, rattles and annoying shakes. A full top boot is made of the same material as the top.

*









*(middle) Cabriolet 4-door convertible; 

*










*(Below) Paris pick-up truck
At least one of the Paris pickups has survived, as attested by these two photos

































*


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

_*1979*_
*American Built Cars, Inc.* (USA) built a number of special _Caribou_ pick-ups


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

These Cadillac station wagon conversions have always been in limited demand by "the man who has everything". Few were built. Some survived better than others.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

This from enthusiast Richard Fagley from Idaho: _I really enjoy the Cadillac pictures on your website. I may have a new one to add to your collection. I presently have an '82 Cadillac Eldorado that has been mated with an El Camino - "Cadimino". It was professionally done in Houston, TX, I think. I bought it on e-bay from a guy in Houston, flew down, and drove it home to Idaho. I use it regularly to support my remodeling projects and it rides like a dream because it has the Eldorado suspension. I hope you enjoy the attached pix._


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

Custom 1986 Cadillac station wagon.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

* Builders, Ltd* (High Springs, FL, USA) Custom Cadillac _Brougham_ convertible (I saw one of these outside a restaurant in my home town of Chapin, S. Carolina, in 2002)


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

i just picked up a 1990 fleetwood federal coach fully loaded with the 5.7 only 30,000 miles


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> i just picked up a 1990 fleetwood federal coach fully loaded with the 5.7 only 30,000 miles


i wonder how would one of these looked if somebody chopped the top a lil so it wouldnt be so high


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

twin60 said:


> i wonder how would one of these looked if somebody chopped the top a lil so it wouldnt be so high


:uh:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


>


these are hella cleangot to give props to these Lecabs


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> these are hella cleangot to give props to these Lecabs


 First one isn't..still very clean though


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/315087-1979-cadillac-le-cabriolet.html
*

1979 LE CAB FOR SALE (LINK)^^^^^*


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

twin60 said:


> These Cadillac station wagon conversions have always been in limited demand by "the man who has everything". Few were built. Some survived better than others.


there was one of these for sale here in Chicago recently


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fleetwood-?cmd=ViewItem&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3103497594098137212&_trksid=p5197.m7&item=300603980532

Fleetwood Stationwagon. Not my cup of tee but to each his own.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt LeCAB'S


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

dj short dog said:


>


look at that paint shine! glad to see you put the ASC grill back on


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt LeCAB'S


:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

ANOYING ORANGE said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/315087-1979-cadillac-le-cabriolet.html
> *
> 
> 1979 LE CAB FOR SALE (LINK)^^^^^*


this looks good , think ill keep mine 78...



for now


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

brett said:


> this looks good , think ill keep mine 78...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey i need a steering column for my 78 project what other ones will work?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

]


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> hey i need a steering column for my 78 project what other ones will work?


77-79 , prolly others too


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

EBAY said:


> 77-79 , prolly others too


Hi my brother we oranges got to stick together (no ****):thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> ]


 DAMN make me think to cut or not cut...............either way both stock & hydro lecabs look hella clean


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

twin60 said:


> i found some old pics of ya car on the http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2476850/1978-cadillac-deville
> 
> View attachment 364524
> View attachment 364525
> ...


 i knew i had some old pics that i took back in the day


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

ANOYING ORANGE said:


>


*:thumbsup:SOLD SOLD SOLD $9,000.00 CONGRATS TO THE NEW OWNER WELCOME TO THE OG LE CABRIOLET CLUB....​*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ANOYING ORANGE said:


> *:thumbsup:SOLD SOLD SOLD $9,000.00 CONGRATS TO THE NEW OWNER WELCOME TO THE OG LE CABRIOLET CLUB....​*


:wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

This mofo is clean! im jealous now


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> This mofo is clean! im jealous now


Where is this car from


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Guam707 said:


> Where is this car from


 I believe he said LA.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> This mofo is clean! im jealous now


thats dope ass fuck nate, you got any more pixs of it?...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> This mofo is clean! im jealous now


*:thumbsup:thats nice!!!!*


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> *:thumbsup:thats nice!!!!*


 Thanks for the coments


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Guam707 said:


> Where is this car from


 .. i think la majestics.. smileys homie.hes coo peeps . the interior is badass i seen it at spikes shop.. panels painted by jaunito INKED show status...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> .. i think la majestics.. smileys homie.hes coo peeps . the interior is badass i seen it at spikes shop.. panels painted by jaunito INKED show status...


 Thats what I thought too. This 1 was posted a while back. The pic was of just the shell on the frame. But when i talked to dude about it sounded like Majestics built it but it wasnt a members car. Could be wrong tho.


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> This mofo is clean! im jealous now


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thats what I thought too. This 1 was posted a while back. The pic was of just the shell on the frame. But when i talked to dude about it sounded like Majestics built it but it wasnt a members car. Could be wrong tho.


*I heard the same thing....*


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> This mofo is clean! im jealous now


showstopper...so many small details/attention to detail...beautiful leCab

Nate - saw your Paris up close...came out so clean. amazing build!


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

can anybody shoot me a pm with roughly the price to convert a 80's coupe deville/fleetwood to a LeCab would greatly appreciate it


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

I never have liked the 78/79s......UNTIL NOW!!!

























,


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> *I heard the same thing....*


well you heard wrong the owner put it together and he is from LA MAJESTICS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> This mofo is clean! im jealous now LA MAJESTICS 1ST PLACE MILD CUSTOM 1ST TIME OUT MORE CHANGES TO COME


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

rivman said:


> I never have liked the 78/79s......UNTIL NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loved it too 

my only question...how'd he get his rack to fold so low? my shits almost a foot higher...no where near gettin a boot over it like this


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Dats how da Big M dose it. BadAss LeCab.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


BIGSINNER said:


> Dats how da Big M dose it. BadAss LeCab.


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

i got a set of new bumper fillers for a 77-79.... 90 bux shipped


----------



## 818cadi (Nov 30, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> LowSanJo_Nate said:
> 
> 
> > This mofo is clean! im jealous now LA MAJESTICS 1ST PLACE MILD CUSTOM 1ST TIME OUT MORE CHANGES TO COME
> ...


----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> LowSanJo_Nate said:
> 
> 
> > This mofo is clean! im jealous now LA MAJESTICS 1ST PLACE MILD CUSTOM 1ST TIME OUT MORE CHANGES TO COME
> ...


----------



## 818cadi (Nov 30, 2006)

CADI JACKS LE CAB


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> LowSanJo_Nate said:
> 
> 
> > This mofo is clean! im jealous now LA MAJESTICS 1ST PLACE MILD CUSTOM 1ST TIME OUT MORE CHANGES TO COME
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > the owner must be armenian hno:
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

863centralFLA. said:


> can anybody shoot me a pm with roughly the price to convert a 80's coupe deville/fleetwood to a LeCab would greatly appreciate it


 pm sent


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

818cadi said:


> CADI JACKS LE CAB


 super clean what else can you say on point,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

wish i could have been there from the pictures them caddy verts were say clean, fame, that purple 70s, nates green one and that green one that just busted out those are the only pictures i seen to level cars


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

84caddy said:


> showstopper...so many small details/attention to detail...beautiful leCab
> 
> Nate - saw your Paris up close...came out so clean. amazing build!


Thanks Bro.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

badass video. i see you clownin on em nate :biggrin:


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

View attachment 375498


----------



## 818cadi (Nov 30, 2006)

le cab said:


> View attachment 375498


 Looking good


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


bending corners in a cadillac...ohhhh weeeee.:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


amn clown out there after the show huh homie u guys made your own lil strip hahhaa
d


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:fool2::sprint:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*Im loving all these Le Cabs and Paris out here mobin:thumbsup:.........LOOKING GOOD FELLAS AINT NOTHING LIKE A RAGG LAC:thumbsup:....LUXURY LOWRIDERS*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

ANOYING ORANGE said:


>


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


The best part is the vert Caddy 3 wheelin' :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


Shit Nate that's whats up a show car for the streets! I see ya three wheelin' the Paris! That's whats up brau.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

<P><FONT color=#800080></FONT></P>



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


<P><FONT color=#800080>Uploaded with ImageShack.us</FONT></P>


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

2Tujunga3 said:


> <P><FONT color=#800080></FONT></P>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: Damn! Nice!


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 4zero8customs (Nov 17, 2008)

JUIC'D64 said:


>





damn lucky..... nice pics


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> This mofo is clean! im jealous now


CONRATS JACK CAME OUT SICK BRO


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

To The Top and then Drop em Back!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> To The Top and then Drop em Back!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

84caddy said:


> loved it too
> 
> my only question...how'd he get his rack to fold so low? my shits almost a foot higher...no where near gettin a boot over it like this


I was wondering the same thing when I was looking at it too


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> This mofo is clean! im jealous now


Congrats to the homie Jack! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


Nice!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

84caddy said:


> loved it too
> 
> my only question...how'd he get his rack to fold so low? my shits almost a foot higher...no where near gettin a boot over it like this



you know i aint hatin on lifestyle...you could ya...but im guessing the top wasnt done in time for the show :dunno: the way the boot attached looked a lil weird


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> you know i aint hatin on lifestyle...you could ya...but im guessing the top wasnt done in time for the show :dunno: the way the boot attached looked a lil weird


nope top is there and the car was at the la show as well and it looks bad ass


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

No shocks I think


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

CORE said:


> I was wondering the same thing when I was looking at it too


It's not rocket science sir.


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

As high as lifestyle standards are, I dont think they would short-change/half-ass their builds... Just my .2...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

crooks808 said:


> As high as lifestyle standards are, I dont think they would short-change/half-ass their builds... Just my .2...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> nope top is there and the car was at the la show as well and it looks bad ass


nice!

then he either cut his rear tubs way down (not likely - the way the back lays out) or customized/re-worked the rack to fold tighter. 

mine doesn't even come close to that w/ no material on it....but i wish it did


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

JUIC'D64 said:


>


MAN.. That car is just HARD.. Plain and simple.. :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

sloNez said:


>


God damm !!!! Top looks killer !! woulda sworn there was nothing under that boot it layed so flat.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LECABS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


 Firme.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


>


Q-vo Big Page.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


Damn, I'm not a cadi person but this one is beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

not much to look at yet but my 78


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Any le cabs 4 sale? this topic is such a LAC tease...props to everyone killin these streets in there Le cabriolets. I will be there 1 day


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

brett said:


> not much to look at yet but my 78
> View attachment 380430


nice i see the 90 caddy rockers :thumbsup:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

brett said:


> not much to look at yet but my 78
> View attachment 380430


you adding the rear bumper or just the rockers?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

JUIC'D64 said:


> nice i see the 90 caddy rockers :thumbsup:


can you do that without changing the rear quarters?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

JUIC'D64 said:


> nice i see the 90 caddy rockers :thumbsup:





JustPosting said:


> you adding the rear bumper or just the rockers?





DJ Englewood said:


> can you do that without changing the rear quarters?


just the rockers , no bumper , orig 1/4s they fit with a lil modification


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

brett said:


> not much to look at yet but my 78
> View attachment 380430


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> God damm !!!! Top looks killer !! woulda sworn there was nothing under that boot it layed so flat.


 Sicc ass caddy


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

brett said:


> just the rockers , no bumper , orig 1/4s they fit with a lil modification



so are you gonna keep the 78 front end or a 90?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


> so are you gonna keep the 78 front end or a 90?


just 80s fleet rockers and 90 euro moldings, maybe


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

sloNez said:


>


SICK ONE


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Once again, Blast from the past!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

1978 CADILLAC PARIS 44K original miles. Car is being framed off these are the flicks before the rebuild. I bought this car this summer got to roll around in it for 2 months. STRICTLY MIKE is overseeing my frame off while I am away. TTT for CADILLAC PARIS's


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

This one is very nice, I like this rag cadi:thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 381030


nice,

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

EBAY said:


> It's not rocket science sir.


:dunno:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

hey core hows the lecab treating you? any new updates or is it still the same....you still need those emblems? 
another O.G. 80s lecab coming soon this one wont be for sale and will not fly a plaque :run:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> hey core hows the lecab treating you? any new updates or is it still the same....you still need those emblems?
> another O.G. 80s lecab coming soon this one wont be for sale and will not fly a plaque :run:


I havent really done anything with the lecab but planning to real soon uffin:
another 80s :shocked:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

CORE said:


> I havent really done anything with the lecab but planning to real soon uffin:
> another 80s :shocked:


good to hear shes in real good hands,ill let you know about that pm mon. latest tues. and would you believe the 80s lecab was sitting just 10 minutes away from me for about 10 years untouched... for anybody looking for one theres still hope


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> good to hear shes in real good hands,ill let you know about that pm mon. latest tues. and would you believe the 80s lecab was sitting just 10 minutes away from me for about 10 years untouched... for anybody looking for one theres still hope


Damn, right in your back door I need some of that luck would be nice to have an 80s
Sounds good ill hear from you tue


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Just wondering what would be the $$$ price on a fixed up cadi soft top ?


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> good to hear shes in real good hands,ill let you know about that pm mon. latest tues. and would you believe the 80s lecab was sitting just 10 minutes away from me for about 10 years untouched... for anybody looking for one theres still hope


if this ride gonna be for sale, can you please post some info on it... price, pics and location.... that if none of the homies already buying it :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

RAG 6T1 said:


> Just wondering what would be the $$$ price on a fixed up cadi soft top ?


Depends on the year 80-82 done up like you see in the last few pages..........worth the same as a 61 rag done .


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Depends on the year 80-82 done up like you see in the last few pages..........worth the same as a 61 rag done .


 Oh yeah sell me your Paris Nikka!!!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

EBAY said:


> Depends on the year 80-82 done up like you see in the last few pages..........worth the same as a 61 rag done .


:shocked:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

DREAM ON said:


>


 Nice pic


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

weto said:


> Once again, Blast from the past!
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/copyofimg6736.jpg/



sick ride playa


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

CORE said:


>


Still the only one I see with the chrome window frame :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

STRICTLY JAY said:


> 1978 CADILLAC PARIS 44K original miles. Car is being framed off these are the flicks before the rebuild. I bought this car this summer got to roll around in it for 2 months. STRICTLY MIKE is overseeing my frame off while I am away. TTT for CADILLAC PARIS's


Lookin' good Jay  We *all *are overseeing your build while your away


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*~BIG SPANKS~*
*le cab*
:wave:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

JustPosting said:


> Still the only one I see with the chrome window frame :thumbsup:


 the cadillac phaeton have that chrome on "A" pillar had action at it but car got smashed....damn that does look tight THOUGHT BOUT years back looks gangsta


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

kingoflacz said:


> the cadillac phaeton have that chrome on "A" pillar had action at it but car got smashed....damn that does look tight THOUGHT BOUT years back looks gangsta


*I had never noticed that,that is bad ass!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

View attachment 386053


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I dont know how to post Pics anymore!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> I dont know how to post Pics anymore!


joto


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> joto


Hey Sexy!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Hey Sexy!!!


ahahhahahahahha puto


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Whats been going on over there Smiley? Staying busy?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

thats a bad mutha right there


DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

SEEN THIS ON CRENSHAW.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> SEEN THIS ON CRENSHAW.


:shocked:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

The owner told me he would consider selling it.....


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

May have a 78 coming my way in a few weeks. 
Needs a total restoration but everything is on the car.
white with a red interior, car hasn't been started in years.
After I get it I will post detailed pics with a price. stay tuned.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

FreddieD said:


> May have a 78 coming my way in a few weeks.
> Needs a total restoration but everything is on the car.
> white with a red interior, car hasn't been started in years.
> After I get it I will post detailed pics with a price. stay tuned.


:drama:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DREAM ON said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Skim said:


> If I had a 77-79, I wouldnt even fuck with it. Its a rare car already and I can tell you this, in the future many people are gonna regret quarter clipping them older le cabs to make them look like a newer 80 and up.


:ugh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> :inout:


:wave:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

kingoflacz said:


> the cadillac phaeton have that chrome on "A" pillar had action at it but car got smashed....damn that does look tight THOUGHT BOUT years back looks gangsta


:thumbsup:




BIG PAGE said:


> *I had never noticed that,that is bad ass!!!!*:thumbsup:


There a lot more to Nate's ride than just a Paris. Lot of work went into it. Came out nice.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JustPosting said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*yeah looks nice.. he did a good job.............*:thumbsup:


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*FAME TTT !!!!*

:thumbsup:






:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

DJ Englewood said:


>


Isn't that Leo's LeCab ?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

westsidehydros said:


> :biggrin:





skippy said:


> nothing new for it yet





westsidehydros said:


> I can't take the credit for this one, its not mine anymore. Its in skippys hands now. I think he plans on doing good things!!





skippy said:


> We will see what happens


I got it now...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


> I got it now...
> View attachment 391639


traded this for it


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

brett said:


> traded this for it
> View attachment 391640


Wow you came up damn


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> SEEN THIS ON CRENSHAW.


nice Lac


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ASC GRILLE FOR SALE A MUST HAVE FOR A LE CAB 
CADILLAC FEST COMING TO LOS ANGELES IN MAY DATE TO BE ANNOUNCED:drama:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

LeCab TTT


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

looking into tring to pick up a solid project 80 LECAB,what should i expect to pay for it???:dunno:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC FEST 2 IN MAY 2012
LOS ANGELES CA 
GET THE LE CABS READY


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> CADILLAC FEST 2 IN MAY 2012
> LOS ANGELES CA
> GET THE LE CABS READY


:wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

The12thMan said:


> looking into tring to pick up a solid project 80 LECAB,what should i expect to pay for it???:dunno:


*THE MONEY WONT BE YOUR PROBLEM ITS LOCATING ONE WILL BE YOUR MISSION.... 1980'S (PROJECT 20,000-25,000) (COMPLETE 35,000-I HAVE HEARD AS HIGH AS 85,000)AT LEAST THATS WHAT ONE WAS OFFERED TO ME AT... GOOD LUCK *


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

what do we have here :squint:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WESTSIDE C.C


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

These cars are chop tops, junk and overpriced.






























Ever notice the people who say that cant afford one?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

There all buckets


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> :yes:


Yeah yeah


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

CORE said:


> Isn't that Leo's LeCab ?




i think so


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

SNOOTY FOX said:


> There all buckets


:yessad::no::yes::nosad:


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

*LECAB FOR SALE*





























































got a solid project 1980 LECAB for sale in central TX..$25,000..PM me if your serious & I'll send u more pics.


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

Gotta luv a vert caddy


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

These cars are chop tops, junk and overpriced.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Andan rosados por estos rumbos


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> *THE MONEY WONT BE YOUR PROBLEM ITS LOCATING ONE WILL BE YOUR MISSION.... 1980'S (PROJECT 20,000-25,000) (COMPLETE 35,000-I HAVE HEARD AS HIGH AS 85,000)AT LEAST THATS WHAT ONE WAS OFFERED TO ME AT... GOOD LUCK *


i done had a few of them back in the day there nice cars to have but nowdays i would never pay that much for a after market ragg i rather buy a ragg chevy for that price the next time i go 2 arizona ima see if the old lady still haves her 80 and ill post it up for u guys i prolly can get the car for a little bit of ntn a few years ago when i asked her if she wants to sale it she didnt want to but she told me if she ever thought about sale n it ill be the 1st to know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ivan619 said:


> what do we have here :squint:


this type of music/song makes me not want to be from the H


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

How y'all feel bout the 90' d out 78- just the front end and side moldings with orig quarters and doors? There was a japanese two tone gold one posted here once..

Going this route maybe


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

twin60 said:


> i done had a few of them back in the day there nice cars to have but nowdays i would never pay that much for a after market ragg i rather buy a ragg chevy for that price the next time i go 2 arizona ima see if the old lady still haves her 80 and ill post it up for u guys i prolly can get the car for a little bit of ntn a few years ago when i asked her if she wants to sale it she didnt want to but she told me if she ever thought about sale n it ill be the 1st to know


Not talking shit homie but No matter what. the price keeps going up and up on these cars and they are harder and harder to come by you're talking about one you know that "might" be for sale.but I can name about three hundred rag chevys for sale..I'm just sayin
R


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

brett said:


> How y'all feel bout the 90' d out 78- just the front end and side moldings with orig quarters and doors? There was a japanese two tone gold one posted here once..
> 
> Going this route maybe


:thumbsup:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> Not talking shit homie but No matter what. the price keeps going up and up on these cars and they are harder and harder to come by you're talking about one you know that "might" be for sale.but I can name about three hundred rag chevys for sale..I'm just sayin
> R


i feel u on that homie im not saying there worth ntn im just saying there over priced because of the lowrider _community_


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

twin60 said:


> i feel u on that homie im not saying there worth ntn im just saying there over priced because of the lowrider _community_


Thats a good thing for us le cab owners :biggrin:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeahh


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> Thats a good thing for us le cab owners :biggrin:


xlecab it is


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> SEEN THIS ON CRENSHAW.


:thumbsup:


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> Thats a good thing for us le cab owners :biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

brett said:


> How y'all feel bout the 90' d out 78- just the front end and side moldings with orig quarters and doors? There was a japanese two tone gold one posted here once..
> 
> Going this route maybe


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MY NEW PIECE BY MR.CARTOON


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i finally moved my car from the guy i got it from today gettin ready to let her go


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> MY NEW PIECE BY MR.CARTOON


:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

The12thMan said:


> View attachment 395912
> View attachment 395920
> View attachment 395919
> View attachment 395918
> ...


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

if you go let it go I'll take it homie


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> i finally moved my car from the guy i got it from today gettin ready to let her go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

kingoflacz said:


> DJ Englewood said:
> 
> 
> > i finally moved my car from the guy i got it from today gettin ready to let her go
> ...


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> kingoflacz said:
> 
> 
> > He went to jail for bout a year and it sat in a yard uncovered
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

PURA SANGRE said:


> DJ Englewood said:
> 
> 
> > ​how you been bro?
> ...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

sloNez said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love it !!!!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

javib760 said:


> [/QUOwhat color is this fuckin baadazz:worship:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

who bawt the one REMEMBERFROGG was selling a few yrs ago???


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

javib760 said:


> SUPER CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

finally a page with pictures


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

javib760 said:


>


Nathan's rag Individuals SJ chapter


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

hittin back bumper said:


> Nathan's rag Individuals SJ chapter


http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/hop4fun/DSC05468-Copy.jpg


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Le Cabs Caddys TTT !!!!*


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)




----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 400025


64 almost done page?


----------



## Nu B (Jun 26, 2009)

Fuckin Le Cab is my one and only dream ride I keep tellin my self one day


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> 64 almost done page?


*slowley but surely got to be one of the best alot of competition out there you feel me.... (no ****)*


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:yes:X1000


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

sloNez said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that is the first "before" shot of any lifestyle car ive seen online, nice


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey I need help I'm new to the lecab thing and I wanna make sure my car is a real lecab

What are things to look for so I can know its real


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> who bawt the one REMEMBERFROGG was selling a few yrs ago???



i wanted to get this car off him but didnt get ahold of him in time


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> MY NEW PIECE BY MR.CARTOON




Be careful the haters that visit this thread will say you paid more for that tattoo than what LeCabs are even worth.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Be careful the haters that visit this thread will say you paid more for that tattoo than what LeCabs are even worth.


:roflmao:


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

I FEEL YA THERE!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^^^^


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

SNOOTY FOX said:


> Yeah...


:yes:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

im selling my project for 3500 obo i need to move it fast


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> im selling my project for 3500 obo i need to move it fast


p, me pics


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:run::run::run:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Coast 2 Coast said:


> i wanted to get this car off him but didnt get ahold of him in time


I wanted it too....but was too late. Story of my life!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

APACHERX3 said:


> p, me pics


pm sent


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

h:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

keola808 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

keola808 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


anyone no what color this is ..??? badass


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

^^^ paris forsale on craigslist


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

CORE said:


> ^^^ paris forsale on craigslist


What state?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

I looked every where and nothing


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> I looked every where and nothing


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2726119385.html


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink:


BIG PAGE said:


> Thats a good thing for us le cab owners :biggrin:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship:
> View attachment 406742


:wow::wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:|...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT FOR TTT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2726119385.html


TX :thumbsup:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

keola808 said:


>



:thumbsup: looking great


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship:
> View attachment 408875



Too bad this car is no longer black anymore.............


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Here's some from a toy drive this past weekend. Homie Hugo behing the camera....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

keola808 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

On her way to cail


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

keola808 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

dj short dog said:


> Here's some from a toy drive this past weekend. Homie Hugo behing the camera....


It is almost criminnal how good this thing looks


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 410080
> 
> On her way to cail


NICK FROM ROYAL IMAGE BOUGHT IT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> NICK FROM ROYAL IMAGE BOUGHT IT


:rofl::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 410080
> 
> On her way to cail


That didn't take long


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> NICK FROM ROYAL IMAGE BOUGHT IT


:nono:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 410151


WHERES TEMPER?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> :nono:
> 
> View attachment 410253
> 
> ...


I know your glad that headache is gone....:nicoderm:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> WHERES TEMPER?


THATS BEFORE I JOINED


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> I know your glad that headache is gone....:nicoderm:


well not really i wanted to build it but cash is too low to do a full project i got a 93 bigbody and i just picked up a 95 impala ss

so my hands are full and :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> well not really i wanted to build it but cash is too low to do a full project i got a 93 bigbody and i just picked up a 95 impala ss
> 
> so my hands are full and :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT for the OG LE CABS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> TTT for the OG LE CABS





BIG PAGE said:


> :boink:


YEEESSS we know, lol


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

brett said:


> YEEESSS we know, lol


:roflmao:


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Cruising San Pedro in the LeCab


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

weto said:


> Cruising San Pedro in the LeCab


:thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

weto said:


> Cruising San Pedro in the LeCab


:thumbsup: NICE!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

weto said:


> Cruising San Pedro in the LeCab
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

weto said:


> Cruising San Pedro in the LeCab


 damn thats gangsta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


thanks bigg dogg:thumbsup:


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

TTT FOR THE LE CABS


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 412653


This isn't fair Big Page. Hardest Pic on LIL


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DKM ATX said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

low4ever said:


> This isn't fair Big Page. Hardest Pic on LIL


thanks big homie my homie took that pic...


----------



## BigTexan (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I just found one.....that white one is HARD!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

happy new year!!!!!!!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> happy new year!!!!!!!


 " HAPPY NEW YEAR " HOMIE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

is this the lecab 4 door use to sit outside a shop in texas i wanted ?? http://youtu.be/TotbU952HNk


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What up?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 415560
> :tears:


Gorilla poke swangas mayne


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

View attachment 408875











Same car at 1:38  either way


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Young HOG should abandon "streaming live"


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

GRodriguez said:


> View attachment 408875
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks the same to me.....same caddy same deuce.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

GRodriguez said:


> View attachment 408875
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same car


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> :yes:


whatwouldyourratassknowaboutlecabsyoursisachoptopandthewrongyearfaggot


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> whatwouldyourratassknowaboutlecabsyoursisachoptopandthewrongyearfaggot


shutyourlilwhitebitchassupwithyourwackassparisdontyouknowhavingaparisislikeagrandprixtoaregalbwahahahahahaha8ducelecaballdayerrday:yes:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> shutyourlilwhitebitchassupwithyourwackassparisdontyouknowhavingaparisislikeagrandprixtoaregalbwahahahahahaha8ducelecaballdayerrday:yes:


:roflmao:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*" CANT WAIT







TO SEE IT PAINTED " :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MY OL SCHOOL N MY OTHER LAC


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MY BLAZER, N MY OL SCHOOL. 83 LAC ''UNDER CONSTRUTION''


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> MY BLAZER, N MY OL SCHOOL. 83 LAC ''UNDER CONSTRUTION''


:|...


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*WHOS CAILLAC IS THIS ? WHAT CLUB?*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ZONE808 (Apr 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

sloNez said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

sloNez said:


>


  Any more pics or info ???


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

DKM ATX said:


>


uffin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

EBAY said:


> Gorilla poke swangas mayne





:roflmao:krazy old man!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> I wish I had a le cab I hate my pink Paris


. WTF


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

any project 77-79's out there? send me a pm, got a club member looking to cut up a paris or lecab. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 418546
> View attachment 418547
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> To keep it real, Sheen built my car 100%


:werd:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

just a little food for thought topo built it and i re did it bwahahahahahahahah btw i heard your six fo has frame damage and looks like ur going to make a left but its really going straight bwahahahahahahahaha yeah yeah yeah


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JustPosting said:


> any project 77-79's out there? send me a pm, got a club member looking to cut up a paris or lecab. :thumbsup:


may i ask why 77 cuz they were only made 78-82


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> btw i heard your six fo has frame damage and looks like ur going to make a left but its really going straight bwahahahahahahahaha yeah yeah yeah


:roflmao: troof, kinda like bird core


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> may i ask why 77 cuz they were only made 78-82


He meant Lincolns:rimshot:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

EBAY said:


> :roflmao: troof, kinda like bird core


WHY ARE YOU HERE do you have a car ?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

asc grill 400.00 plus shipping


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 418546
> View attachment 418547


TTt cleanlac


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship:
> View attachment 406742


Thats clean


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

smelly's 84 fakewood said:


> WHY ARE YOU HERE do you have a car ?


I have chop tops


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> I have chop tops


*shutyoursandiegopoliceofficerassupleva*


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> I moved next to a cop to feel safe and protected:boink:


:werd:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> :werd:


thanks neighbor:h5:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> thanks neighbor:h5:


:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> thanks neighbor:h5:


Anytime my trusted neighbor.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> Anytime my trusted neighbor.
> 
> View attachment 420619


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:roflmao:


EBAY said:


> Anytime my trusted neighbor.
> 
> View attachment 420619


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

PAPER CHASER said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BIG PAGE said:


> :roflmao:


he got'chu...he got'chu


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> he got'chu...he got'chu


shutyobitchassup


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> may i ask why 77 cuz they were only made 78-82


:rant: typo.



Or was it?

*Coach Builders Limited (Pompano Beach, FL, USA): Custom Se Lina convertible, based on the regular Coupe de Ville. The prototype below, in different shades of brown and tan, was on display at the New York show in 1977. At $21,000 per car (twice the price of the regular coupe), the company hoped to sell around 50 units per annum. 

*http://www.car-nection.com/yann/dbas_txt/Drm77-79.htm


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coach_convertible


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JustPosting said:


> :rant: typo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall you you saying LE CAB THATS H&E 1978 -1982.paris 1978 kthnxbye


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> I recall you you saying LE CAB THATS H&E 1978 -1982.paris 1978 kthnxbye


OK, let me clear up my post from the other day. If anyone has a PARIS OR LE CABRIOLET or ANY OTHER non-factory convertible. Please feel free to pm me if for sale. Thank you. 











before you start.. im not even mad though. lets take the shit talking to ot and leave a good topic good. :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

JustPosting said:


> :rant: typo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

brett said:


> Thats some crazy shit there


Wikipedia is less accurate than LIL


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JustPosting said:


> OK, let me clear up my post from the other day. If anyone has a PARIS OR LE CABRIOLET or ANY OTHER non-factory convertible. Please feel free to pm me if for sale. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:*ITS OKAY TO BE WRONG BRAH *:boink:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

EBAY said:


> Wikipedia is less accurate than LIL


:werd:LE CAB OWNWERS KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT EVERYTHING KBB OR WIKIPEDIA AINT GOT SHIT ON LE CAB OWNERS


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :werd:LE CAB OWNWERS KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT EVERYTHING KBB OR WIKIPEDIA AINT GOT SHIT ON LE CAB OWNERS


:roflmao:Still sounds like a budget issue.:rimshot:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack Tripper said:


> :roflmao:Still sounds like a budget issue.:rimshot:


SURE DOES A POOR **** ON A BUDGET I GOT ENOUGH TO BUY YOURS THOUGH THE 80,S ARE THE MILLION DOLLAR CARS


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> SURE DOES A POOR **** ON A BUDGET *I GOT ENOUGH TO BUY YOURS THOUGH *THE 80,S ARE THE MILLION DOLLAR CARS


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

sloNez said:


>





sloNez said:


>


One word
NICE!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


Hey I have this car on a t shirt from rollin hard...
Looks good


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

sloNez said:


>


 back window looks like a old rag top benz (too tall) luv the factory color combo thoe...THATS GANGSTA1!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

just recycling pics...digging the 14x7 look lately..........


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

sloNez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

slabrider93 said:


>


 ahhhhhhhh shyt is than vanilla?????? LIKE THEM COLORS CONGRATS HOMIE......


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

View attachment 427281

I never understood that reinforcement what where they thinking must have had some bad ass engineers they traced all the stress down to 4"


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

What up page


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

What up my Nikka ,what up with that double OG triple OG le cab.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 427281


fully strapped!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

slabrider93 said:


>


OH NICE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

brett said:


> fully strapped!


TRIED CALLING YOU HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED SOME MOONROOFS


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

twin60 said:


> View attachment 428147
> View attachment 428148
> im thinking about picking this up 78 cadillac for $3,500


Nice find


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

twin60 said:


> View attachment 428147
> View attachment 428148
> im thinking about picking this up 78 cadillac for $3,500


Add it to your car collection nice


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

plague said:


> Add it to your car collection nice


shit i have to many cars allready


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

twin60 said:


> shit i have to many cars allready


BALLER


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

plague said:


> OH NICE


Thanks bro still on it.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

kingoflacz said:


> ahhhhhhhh shyt is than vanilla?????? LIKE THEM COLORS CONGRATS HOMIE......


Thanks homie. I would say its more like coronna cream


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

bretts allways gotta new #


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 427281


mine has a peice screwed to the frame besides the block welded


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> MORE PIC OF THESE RIDES PLZ :worship:


 :worship: TTT :worship:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

slabrider93 said:


>


Looks wicked man.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

CORE said:


> mine has a peice screwed to the frame besides the block welded


yours musta been a hopper then
:thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> yours musta been a hopper then
> :thumbsup:


:roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


>


Nice color. Looks like the VW cream color..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah nice le cabs


----------



## 78coupe (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## 78coupe (Apr 1, 2008)

Waco tx, a few months ago. less than 29000 miles. Parade car, and get this Sold for................ 3500 . yep 3 thousand 5hundred dollars. a young buck won on this one !


----------



## 78coupe (Apr 1, 2008)

and thats off the used car lot that sells old schools


----------



## 78coupe (Apr 1, 2008)

sales


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I know Lecabs are rare and it seems like lowriders have acquired a good bit of them. You all should do some kind of registry that way you can track who has what and how many Lecabs are now lowriders or are in lowriders hands.... thoughts??


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

78coupe said:


> and thats off the used car lot that sells old schools


Nikkas didn't know what they had cuz I would of got at least 20 racks for that one.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


>


This mofo is hottt


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

CHUCC said:


>


How much was this one for sale for?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE COLOR!! LOOKING GOOD!!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

CHUCC said:


>


 is it me or does this top look a little weird.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


>


Good shit right there home slice :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Cadillac Fest 2012​The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Annual Cadillac Fest will be held in Downey at:
*Bobs Broiler, 7447 Firestone Blvd. Downey, CA 90241*​*June 10[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012* (Move in will start at 7am to 9am)​*CADILLAC’S ONLY, FREE TO ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS!!*​Bring out the entire Family & check out the ONLY all Cadillac Fest around. 

This is an exhibition only event, come out and get a chance to chop it up with other Cadillac enthusiasts. 

There will be something for everyone, from Classic All Original Cadillac’s to Complete Show vehicles 
*June 10, 2012 9am to 4pm*​Last years event was a packed house, so be sure to get there early to get the best spots available.
The Entire Lot is ours for the day and there is more than enough parking to safely park your trailer close-bye. 
*No Outside Food Allowed!!*​Bob’s Broiler will be serving up just about everything you can think of, so no need to worry about bringing along a BBQ or having to find good food that doesn’t cost an arm and a leg. 

For more information call *The Cadillac Connect: (714) 371-5654*


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

BIG PAGE said:


> is it me or does this top look a little weird.


I was thinking the same thing, the back of the top looks too low


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

CORE said:


> I was thinking the same thing, the back of the top looks too low


The top could have been replaced by a shop who did their own sticthing/sewing:dunno:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> [/
> 
> 
> G-shit right here. Ballin'


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

6/10/12 FREE EVENT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

low4ever said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


Lac'z on top


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sloNez said:


>


Nice


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> rear bow is in the wrong position.........looks like a 59-60 impala ragtop how it slopes...


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

kingoflacz said:


> CHUCC said:
> 
> 
> > rear bow is in the wrong position.........looks like a 59-60 impala ragtop how it slopes...
> ...


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ANOYING ORANGE said:


> kingoflacz said:
> 
> 
> > i seen tnis car in person and it is a real lecab dont know whats up with that top.
> ...


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> ANOYING ORANGE said:
> 
> 
> > why didn't he put the og hood ornament?
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

low4ever said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

No i dont at the moment but its a pain in the ass atleast for me it is maybe cuz of all the hopping....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

low4ever said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Have some 1/4 emblems and hood ornament all new maybe for sale if offer is good


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

brett said:


> Have some 1/4 emblems and hood ornament all new maybe for sale if offer is good


You wouldn't happen to have a passenger side conv top latch? :happysad:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

78coupe said:


> Waco tx, a few months ago. less than 29000 miles. Parade car, and get this Sold for................ 3500 . yep 3 thousand 5hundred dollars. a young buck won on this one !


:banghead: gonna be a donk in no time


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

fool2 said:


> :banghead: gonna be a donk in no time


Im just saying, this dude who posted the one sold in waco tx, why not buy it knowing you could slang it for 5 times more on [email protected]#$&!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


> Have some 1/4 emblems and hood ornament all new maybe for sale if offer is good











these are new , not originals


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


>


looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


> looks good bro :thumbsup:


Thanks bro . Still at it , hopefully it will be out real soon.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> low4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Hey page do u have any close up pics of how your bumper kit sets on your bumper?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> this car is @ a shop in Houston, Tx. 3rd Coast Customs............


this the 4 door lecab thats redone navy blue????


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> this car is @ a shop in Houston, Tx. 3rd Coast Customs............





plague said:


> :0


 navy blue now.....lowkey slab ???


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

chevylo97 said:


> :wow:





♠NEFF-U♠;8122661 said:


> > :ugh:
> 
> 
> love this with the all gold chucky cheeses


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

78coupe said:


> Waco tx, a few months ago. less than 29000 miles. Parade car, and get this Sold for................ 3500 . yep 3 thousand 5hundred dollars. a young buck won on this one !


Na homie,car gots 40,234 miles on it....not sure how much 2nd owner paid for it but i no i paid alot more than $3,500 & no it will not be a slab...118% LOWRIDER!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

The12thMan said:


> Na homie,car gots 40,234 miles on it....not sure how much 2nd owner paid for it but i no i paid alot more than $3,500 & no it will not be a slab...118% LOWRIDER!!!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

The12thMan said:


> Na homie,car gots 40,234 miles on it....not sure how much 2nd owner paid for it but i no i paid alot more than $3,500 & no it will not be a slab...118% LOWRIDER!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice


Crenshaw Marty said:


> View attachment 438499
> 
> 
> View attachment 438500
> ...


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

NICE CHOPPED UP COUPE PAGE


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

big head said:


> NICE CHOPPED UP COUPE PAGE



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

big head said:


> NICE CHOPPED UP COUPE PAGE


:h5:* Thanks i wish i had a real one bwahahahahaha:roflmao:*


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT for those Le Cabs. Maybe there is another one in some old ladies garage here in Ohio that can get copped:scrutinize:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

theres a couple in ohio


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

I want one


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

I want one le cab


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> :h5:* Thanks i wish i had a real one bwahahahahaha:roflmao:*


It was cool how you had the whole Arnold Palmer thing going along with your story. What is even cooler is how your banner and print company REPOPs the white Hess and Eisenhardt sticker. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Jack Tripper said:


> It was cool how you had the whole Arnold Palmer thing going along with your story. What is even cooler is how your banner and print company REPOPs the white Hess and Eisenhardt sticker. :thumbsup:


this:uh: * I rather have a fake le cab than a real paris bwahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> this:uh: * I rather have a fake le cab than a real paris bwahahahahahahahahaha*


LOL at rather. It's what you have.

As do I.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Jack Tripper said:


> LOL at rather. It's what you have.
> 
> As do I.


What i have is double OG triple OG LE CAB, OLD ASS NIKKA what you have is the wrong rag caddy bahahahahahahahahahahaha..... you have the grand prix of the rag caddys:rofl:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Crenshaw Marty said:


> View attachment 438499
> 
> 
> View attachment 438500
> ...


DAMN I SLIPPED ON GETTING THIS ONE A FEW YEARS AGO.  IT WAS WHITE FROM FACTORY


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> What i have is double OG triple OG LE CAB, OLD ASS NIKKA what you have is the wrong rag caddy bahahahahahahahahahahaha..... you have the grand prix of the rag caddys:rofl:



qft


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

:roflmao:


BIG PAGE said:


> :h5:* Thanks i wish i had a real one bwahahahahaha:roflmao:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IF ANYONE IS LOOKING FOR A CONVERTIBLE CADDY HIT ME UP, WILL HAVE ONE FORSALE 1980, THIS IS NOT A LECAB, BUT A WORKING CONVERT CADDY WITH ALL WORKING WINDOWS AND ALL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

big head said:


> NICE CHOPPED UP COUPE PAGE


:shocked::around:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :shocked::around:


:fool2:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

plague said:


> IF ANYONE IS LOOKING FOR A CONVERTIBLE CADDY HIT ME UP, WILL HAVE ONE FORSALE 1980, THIS IS NOT A LECAB, BUT A WORKING CONVERT CADDY WITH ALL WORKING WINDOWS AND ALL


you know the rules... pics:wave:


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

nice rides :thumbsup:everyone


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

brett said:


> you know the rules... pics:wave:


What's up daddy, I talked to Jeremy from Canada can't wait to see your vert done, gonna be nice I'll post them as soon as I'm done u see the one I did from Washington?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

plague said:


> IF ANYONE IS LOOKING FOR A CONVERTIBLE CADDY HIT ME UP, WILL HAVE ONE FORSALE 1980, THIS IS NOT A LECAB, BUT A WORKING CONVERT CADDY WITH ALL WORKING WINDOWS AND ALL





brett said:


> *you know the rules... pics*



X80


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Crenshaw Marty said:


> View attachment 438499
> 
> 
> View attachment 438500
> ...


Needs at least three more hood ornaments


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

plague said:


> IF ANYONE IS LOOKING FOR A CONVERTIBLE CADDY HIT ME UP, WILL HAVE ONE FORSALE 1980, THIS IS NOT A LECAB, BUT A WORKING CONVERT CADDY WITH ALL WORKING WINDOWS AND ALL


So its a conversion? pics n price?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

regalboy84 said:


> So its a conversion? pics n price?


It is a conversión price Will be 6000 obo Will post pictures as soon as completed


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

plague said:


> What's up daddy, I talked to Jeremy from Canada can't wait to see your vert done, gonna be nice I'll post them as soon as I'm done u see the one I did from Washington?


Hey bro,naw dont think I did see it? 
Trying to get mine back together this summer


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

1of the best topics on here hands down!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

brett said:


> these are new , not originals


Kenny Powders :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE RIDE PLAYA


ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 447192


Great conversion :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Great conversion :thumbsup:


thanks i wish i owned a gran prix like yoursuffin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> thanks i wish i owned a gran prix like yoursuffin:


topo did mines LOL


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Never gets old


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> topo did mines LOL


cool


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> cool


what year lebaron top you have on yours oh and potna can we set up a banner my chapter needs a new one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> what year lebaron top you have on yours oh and potna can we set up a banner my chapter needs a new one


The same one that you got the engine from that you put in undertaker. Hit me up for the banner I'm ready


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> The same one that you got the engine from that you put in undertaker. Hit me up for the banner I'm ready


DAMN I WENT BACK TO GET THE TOP SO U THE ONE THAT TOOK IT DAMN IT OK ILL CALL U :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SIDESHOW said:


> here you go.


WASENT THIS NENES OLD FLEETWOOD,SOLD TO JAPAN NOW THE CUT THE TOP? DAMN


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> DAMN I WENT BACK TO GET THE TOP SO U THE ONE THAT TOOK IT DAMN IT OK ILL CALL U :thumbsup:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Le chop fest?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Le chop fest?


H&E fest homie


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

I Need 1


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

not a lecab but i have this for sale or trade 

1996 cadillac eldorado convertible runs and drives good castle grill built by coach builders limited in 1996 only 100 were ever made power top power windows and quarter windows $12,500 or best offer or trade for a chevy impala (626)529-6667 or (626)794-5228


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

FUCK YALL RAG CADILLACS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

UCETAH said:


> NOT MINES I FOUND IT ON A VEGAS TOPIC LE CHOP,CONVERSION,CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE OR WHAT EVER YOU CALL IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

not bad :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> not bad :h5:


omgshca


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> omgshca


just s good as yor conversion:rofl:


----------



## 78coupe (Apr 1, 2008)

brett said:


> Im just saying, this dude who posted the one sold in waco tx, why not buy it knowing you could slang it for 5 times more on [email protected]#$&!

























shyt you know what it is, they was blocking big time! knowing they didnt have the resources to get it. its cool though, it sold for 3500 when the owner promised it to them for 3000. i didnt get any info til after it was gone. very clean too !!! ill just finish mine someday.


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

they must have came out of the same shop:biggrin: sorry forgot page's line!!!! topo did my car.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> just s good as yor conversion:rofl:


says the guy with the gran prix of the rag caddy's:roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

big head said:


> they must have came out of the same shop:biggrin: sorry forgot page's line!!!! topo did my car.


t shirt members opinions dont count,that is all thank you...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> says the guy with the gran prix of the rag caddy's:roflmao:


bonneville rack with lebaron seats and a delta grill


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

so icy luv this profile....and the foe-teens look gangsta


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

super clean


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Where has Brian been ??]


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*One of my favorite Le Cabs:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 455625
> the honey comb hide out


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

So as of lately I’ve been busy with my trucking biz. Haven’t been bringing my ride out much. All the homies have been tellin me to bring my ride out and Friday after work I did. Sadly a f250 hit the Lecab.:yessad: No worries Tastefully Topless with be back out better than before!:naughty:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Liv4Lacs said:


> So as of lately I’ve been busy with my trucking biz. Haven’t been bringing my ride out much. All the homies have been tellin me to bring my ride out and Friday after work I did. Sadly a f250 hit the Lecab.:yessad: No worries Tastefully Topless with be back out better than before!:naughty:


OH SHIT, WELL AT LEAST EVERYONES OK, I HEARD YOU WERE GONNA CALL ME NO DICE, WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE HIT ME UP DADDY


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Liv4Lacs said:


> So as of lately I’ve been busy with my trucking biz. Haven’t been bringing my ride out much. All the homies have been tellin me to bring my ride out and Friday after work I did. Sadly a f250 hit the Lecab.:yessad: No worries Tastefully Topless with be back out better than before!:naughty:


damn sorry to hear that bro


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Liv4Lacs said:


> So as of lately I’ve been busy with my trucking biz. Haven’t been bringing my ride out much. All the homies have been tellin me to bring my ride out and Friday after work I did. Sadly a f250 hit the Lecab.:yessad: No worries Tastefully Topless with be back out better than before!:naughty:


That sucks Brian, that happen to me once in one of my brougham 9 yrs ago..

Knowing the talents you have with automobile business.. you'll be good.. I know you have a few trick under your sleeves. Cant wait to see your Le cab bust a come back.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I have just about everthing only need a hood and then the tear down begins.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

plague said:


> OH SHIT, WELL AT LEAST EVERYONES OK, I HEARD YOU WERE GONNA CALL ME NO DICE, WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE HIT ME UP DADDY


just been crazy busy bro...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


THAT MUTHAFUCKA,


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


I FEEL SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm passing out !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


damn bro one of the cleanest lecabs out their sad to see that happen to it


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


damn bro one of the cleanest lecabs out their sad to see that happen to it


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

heres an few pics of cars we seen last week i still see people trying to create these cadis . but from what we discover they need to stop ASAP:facepalm::worship:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


:tears: Sad to see good everyone was alright and it was only 90 parts that got wrecked


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Liv4Lacs said:


> So as of lately I’ve been busy with my trucking biz. Haven’t been bringing my ride out much. All the homies have been tellin me to bring my ride out and Friday after work I did. Sadly a f250 hit the Lecab.:yessad: No worries Tastefully Topless with be back out better than before!:naughty:


 Nooooooooooo!:facepalm:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


damn Brian - makes me sick to my stomach. glad your ok....can't wait to see the resurrection homie


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

No freaken way man, wasn't that fool paying attention!:run: that menso!:buttkick: This is 1of my all time favorite verts on here. Can't wait 2c it back on its feet.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


:tears::tears::tears: I hope every one is okay...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

View attachment 456429
View attachment 456431
View attachment 456432
ahh man that make my stomach hurt......glad all is well thoe..& the back all good...........


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I love your attitude Liv4lacs. I would still be crying. Sad to see that happen to any low, but a real rare LeCab.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 456513
> View attachment 456514
> View attachment 456515
> View attachment 456516
> ...



i can picture how excited you'd be walkin up on one of these cars in a yard, than finding out its a chop...than finding another one, and damm it, its a chop too!!!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 456513
> View attachment 456514
> View attachment 456515
> View attachment 456516
> ...


i like this yard, they have the cars on concrete instead of dirt like out here in west texas. Damn dirt everywhere....


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


DAMN homie, that sucks. Glad you OK. So exactly how this happen? In the 3rd picture looks like the frame might have teaked a little by the look of the tire leaning in. Possible bent a-arm or bent frame horn..
Post pics of the tear down as you rebuild your lecab...
it will be better than before...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 456513
> View attachment 456514
> View attachment 456515
> View attachment 456516
> ...


My Boi took all that Crap off That 90


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


>


*nice caddy ,but not a real 80's paris*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*79 Paris for Sale








http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2946208924.html

*


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

Liv4Lacs said:


> View attachment 456429
> View attachment 456431
> View attachment 456432


DAM HOMIE THAT SUCKS, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!


----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

looking for lecab convertible top latches hood ornament quarter badges glass back window for top


----------



## coachwinbush (Oct 13, 2006)

looking for parts pm me please


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

....


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


NICE PARTS CAR


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> NICE PARTS CAR


Shutthefuckuplevabitchasspeceta


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> Shut the fuck up leva bitch ass peceta


had a difficult reading it through, lol.
so I fixed it...
TT for LeCab Caddies
and Paris too.:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Has anyone ever had a lecab quarter window made?


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

LONNDOGG said:


> Has anyone ever had a lecab quarter window made?


Not yet.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

REGARDLESS ITS A CHOP TOP FOOL!!!! DONT MATTER WHO CHOPPED IT!!! FUCK'N JUNK!!!!!


BIG PAGE said:


>


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

le cab said:


> View attachment 467110


Your Le cab came out stunning! Jack.. Can't wait to see what you got cooking in the lab on the next Le Cab you got playa...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:roflmao:WTF :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

big head said:


> REGARDLESS ITS A CHOP TOP FOOL!!!! DONT MATTER WHO CHOPPED IT!!! FUCK'N JUNK!!!!!
> 
> 
> BIG PAGE said:
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


>


THAT DOUBLE OG TRIPLE OG 86 REGAL THATS SHIT TIGHT:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

le cab said:


> View attachment 467110


From a og le cab owner to a og le cab owner your car is bad ass. all these other foo's talking shit just wish they owened one :roflmao:


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

MR.LAC said:


> Your Le cab came out stunning! Jack.. Can't wait to see what you got cooking in the lab on the next Le Cab you got playa...


Thanks homei god lookin out am hit you for parts when am there


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> From a og le cab owner to a og le cab owner your car is bad ass. all these other foo's talking shit just wish they owened one :roflmao:


Whats homei better for for us gives us more motivation


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

le cab said:


> Whats homei better for for us gives us more motivation


both of you shut the fuck up thx now carry on


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> big head said:
> 
> 
> > REGARDLESS ITS A CHOP TOP FOOL!!!! DONT MATTER WHO CHOPPED IT!!! FUCK'N JUNK!!!!!oooowwweeeee i know this bad mutafuckin le cab makes you hate bwahahahahahahahahaha haters gonna hate
> ...


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> both of you shut the fuck up thx now carry on


Don't hate Cus y took your rag of and chose to put a moon roof


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

big head said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> > i aint hating!!! it's a nice chop top!!! anybody can chop a top and buy the emblems!! same way you have china rims with double, tripple OG zenith knock offs!!!!:roflmao:
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> both of you shut the fuck up thx now carry on


*shut the fuck up when grown folks talking*:roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

le cab said:


> Thanks homei god lookin out am hit you for parts when am there


 :h5:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> *shut the fuck up when grown folks talking*:roflmao:
> 
> View attachment 467571


where i dont see grown folks i see amautures u just mad cuz mine was ale cab i and i choose to put the hard top back on mine carry on nobs


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

big head said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> > i aint hating!!! it's a nice chop top!!! anybody can chop a top and buy the emblems!! same way you have china rims with double, tripple OG zenith knock offs!!!!:roflmao:
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> big head said:
> 
> 
> > *For sure HESS & EISENHARDT chop top and yes they did throw some emblems (le cabriolet) and thanks for the compliment and how is your lowrider oh excuse me you dont have one...go shine your badge rent a cop:roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Just a thought but I feel as long as you put your heart and all your skills in to building your ride that should be enough. It's hard for some people to spend 16k om a project that in the end will surely cost over 40k, so if they gotta cut the top off and fab a rag, then so be it. One thing for sure is a "a Le cab" is a Le cab nothing else compares, but on the other hand I have seen some very good conversions, and in the end it's a conversion not a Le cab! I myself have a conversion and I'm happy with it, it was the easiest why to have a drop top fleetwood 2 door and believe me it is what it is and that's a conversion, so to each his own, but I do believe if it ain't a Le cab then don't counterfeit it by putting Le cab emblems on it!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> where i dont see grown folks i see amautures u just mad cuz mine was ale cab i and i choose to put the hard top back on mine carry on nobs


:facepalm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> big head said:
> 
> 
> > you tell em dog tell em you ride a chevy not a caddy:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> Just a thought but I feel as long as you put your heart and all your skills in to building your ride that should be enough. It's hard for some people to spend 16k om a project that in the end will surely cost over 40k, so if they gotta cut the top off and fab a rag, then so be it. One thing for sure is a "a Le cab" is a Le cab nothing else compares, but on the other hand I have seen some very good conversions, and in the end it's a conversion not a Le cab! I myself have a conversion and I'm happy with it, it was the easiest why to have a drop top fleetwood 2 door and believe me it is what it is and that's a conversion, so to each his own, but I do believe if it ain't a Le cab then don't counterfeit it by putting Le cab emblems on it!


*I agree if you don't have a real le cab don't put the badges.....keep it real and if any of you have a doubt about mine please feel free to come check mine out... my LE CAB is in the streets of los angeles all the time....:yes: *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> > oh and thx for saving my pics and fantasizing about be i see that im your idol still :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> *I agree if you don't have a real le cab don't put the badges.....keep it real and if any of you have a doubt about mine please feel free to come check mine out... my LE CAB is in the streets of los angeles all the time....:yes: *


And for those who dough big page Le cab.......I've seen in person it's not only a Le cab it's prob one of the cleanest one on the streets of Cali good job!


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> *I agree if you don't have a real le cab don't put the badges.....keep it real and if any of you have a doubt about mine please feel free to come check mine out... my LE CAB is in the streets of los angeles all the time....:yes: *


And for those who dough big page Le cab.......I've seen in person it's not only a Le cab it's prob one of the cleanest one on the streets of Cali good job!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > no my good buddy took that pic of you lil guy:roflmao:
> ...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> *I agree if you don't have a real le cab don't put the badges.....keep it real and if any of you have a doubt about mine please feel free to come check mine out... my LE CAB is in the streets of los angeles all the time....:yes: *


Soon to have an "M" plaque in it.

























































Upside down M


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> > AND YOU SAVED IT CUZ IM YOUR IDOL
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Soon to have an "M" plaque in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that gran prix of yours might have that big WESTSIDE PLAQUE SOON!!!:naughty:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> *I agree if you don't have a real le cab don't put the badges.....keep it real and if any of you have a doubt about mine please feel free to come check mine out... my LE CAB is in the streets of los angeles all the time....:yes: *


Is it in the streets right now ?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

lifestyle4life said:


> Is it in the streets right now ?


My car hits the streets more in one year than yours does in a lifetime  that is all carry on


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> My car hits the streets more in one year than yours does in a lifetime  that is all carry on


True, I don't want people to say Ohhh I saw that car already, again and again, you know


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

lifestyle4life said:


> True, I don't want people to say Ohhh I saw that car already, again and again, you know


 yeah I know you do it for the people. I Lowride for my self,we stay in them streets.you know real Lowrider shit.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

lifestyle4life said:


> True, I don't want people to say Ohhh I saw that car already, again and again, you know


Oooo


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Oooo


:uh:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> :uh:


Whts the ugly face 4 ... Just co singing James.. Lol


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Whts the ugly face 4 ... Just co singing James.. Lol


Shca. Lol


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> Shca. Lol


wasup playa, you forgot my calenders huh:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

58Bowtie said:


> wasup playa, you forgot my calenders huh:biggrin:


 what up my boy how you been?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Hate this topic always a let down


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*Topic saved
*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

le cab said:


> View attachment 467110


WHO DID THE MURALS? LOOKING GOOD JACK:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> *Topic saved
> *
> 
> View attachment 468838


Nice corner lights I made them


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

brett said:


> Nice corner lights I made them


Dope I like them a lot you did a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> WHO DID THE MURALS? LOOKING GOOD JACK:thumbsup:


Shinji from Japan


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

...


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> *Topic saved
> *
> 
> View attachment 468838


:nicoderm:HAD TO PUT MY LOCS ON TO LOOK AT THIS PIC...SHINE'N...NICE!*​*


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

le cab said:


> Shinji from Japan


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

.... said:


> :nicoderm:HAD TO PUT MY LOCS ON TO LOOK AT THIS PIC...SHINE'N...NICE!*​*


Thank you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*
CLINK ON LINK==>>>>NARDI 77-92 CADILLAC TELESCOPIC ADAPTOR'S<<<



77-92 Nardi telescopic adaptors (discontinue) 10 in stock. $175.00 each *

*








*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BrandonMajestics said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

http://youtu.be/JxQ0TBfyifw

lecab @ 23:48 mythbusters lecab


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

kingoflacz said:


> http://youtu.be/JxQ0TBfyifw
> 
> lecab @ 23:48 mythbusters lecab


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

funny how they blacked out all cadi logos on lecab


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ya i cracked up at that too like cadillac was gonna sue mythbusters......just glad they didnt blow it up and destroy it....lol


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Mr Impala said:


> funny how they blacked out all cadi logos on lecab


I've got stainless lecab quarter emblems and a cast? Plated hood ornament came from mr impala few years back...
$425 shipped


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

BrandonMajestics said:


> :thumbsup:


wheres the back bumper pics brotha Jack


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

I got "*81 Lecab*" plates registered to me at DMV if anyone wants to buy them and continue the reg.on it.Got them for my 1981 lecab but car went to Japan


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

58Bowtie said:


> I got "*81 Lecab*" plates registered to me at DMV if anyone wants to buy them and continue the reg.on it.Got them for my 1981 lecab but car went to Japan


Send them to Japan too


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

brett said:


> Send them to Japan too


:roflmao:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

brett said:


> Send them to Japan too


you can put them on your coupe if you want






























atleast I had a lecab which I didnt give a fuck about selling


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice Caddy 


big head said:


> REGARDLESS ITS A CHOP TOP FOOL!!!! DONT MATTER WHO CHOPPED IT!!! FUCK'N JUNK!!!!!
> 
> 
> BIG PAGE;1537285[IMG said:
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

. .


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> . .


wasup playa playa


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

What up my boy :hifive:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

StateFarm finally came thru today.... They are telling me they will be paying more once the tear down begins. 1st ck doesn't include chrome or suspension. I'll start breaking her down in a week or two. Pics to come.....


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Liv4Lacs said:


> StateFarm finally came thru today.... They are telling me they will be paying more once the tear down begins. 1st ck doesn't include chrome or suspension. I'll start breaking her down in a week or two. Pics to come.....


what happened with the rag doggie


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


58Bowtie said:


> you can put them on your coupe if you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Liv4Lacs said:


> StateFarm finally came thru today.... They are telling me they will be paying more once the tear down begins. 1st ck doesn't include chrome or suspension. I'll start breaking her down in a week or two. Pics to come.....


That's good news for both of us I have state farm too, had my fleet coupe insured as antique valued at 12000...
I assume you had it appraised, they didn't make me get one


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Wasup Spanks


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> What up my boy :hifive:[/QUO
> :h5:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

58Bowtie said:


> Wasup Spanks


not much chilling


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE PIC!!!! BADAZZ LECAB!!!!*

:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


Got 2admit it is nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:| ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>



wot size rim/tyres r they???
16x8 with 205 vogues?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Ventura


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> Ventura


NICE BIG DADDY, HOW YOU LIKE THAT RIDE ON THEM 520S


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TOWING ON 26'S*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

That fucker is BAD!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> NICE BIG DADDY, HOW YOU LIKE THAT RIDE ON THEM 520S


what up homie with a tuck you can't really drive it like you want to cuz them muffugas wear out fast....im going to put my radials back on...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> That fucker is BAD!


thanks homie!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> Ventura


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

A LE CHOP GETTING TOWED!!! DRIVE THAT BITCH!! DONT WORRY IF THE BODY GET'S TWEEKED OUT SMILEY WILL GET YOU ANOTHER COUPE TO CHOP UP!! YOU ALREADY HAVE THE RACK!!  :finger:


BIG PAGE said:


> *TOWING ON 26'S*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> what up homie with a tuck you can't really drive it like you want to cuz them muffugas wear out fast....im going to put my radials back on...


Nothin out here, well I had them on my caddy but they were the cokers, and I had that tuck but long rides to shows like a hour away I had bubbles and I'm wanting to try them new ones out it's just in 2 years I was like 800 or so in tires, but the look is just killer with those tires to me the others are nice but the way they hug the rim, I know you drive your caddy so you would know plus you got the same tuck gonna go on a big ass Lincoln, oh shit I'm coming out to la want to see some lowridin next month gonna have to see what's going on big daddy


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:roflmao:


big head said:


> A LE CHOP GETTING TOWED!!! DRIVE THAT BITCH!! DONT WORRY IF THE BODY GET'S TWEEKED OUT SMILEY WILL GET YOU ANOTHER COUPE TO CHOP UP!! YOU ALREADY HAVE THE RACK!!  :finger:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah. Yeah. Yeah


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> *TOWING ON 26'S*


Damn i didnt know you could tow anything with 25s how far did you tow it?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

KandyPainted said:


> Damn i didnt know you could tow anything with 26s how far did you tow it?


 250 miles round trip


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*WESTSIDE
BIG PAGE
*









*MAJESTICS 
JACK
*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BOTH ARE CHOP TOPS :buttkick:


BIG PAGE said:


> *WESTSIDE
> BIG PAGE
> *
> View attachment 484031
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay lil tike.


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> 250 miles round trip


Ya thats what i meant 26s lol, i got a new Escalade with some 26s thats why i was wondering, thanks homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I just finished a conversion for a guy I know this is the best one I done yet, I'm not saying I'm the best or trying to take over anything or that it's better, just trying to offer nice quality ride at a fair price for those that can't find a lecab and just want a convertible lac I will post up pictures tomorrow of the ride


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> *WESTSIDE
> BIG PAGE
> *
> View attachment 484031
> ...


 TWO BADAZZ LECABS!!!!!!:worship::worship::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> I just finished a conversion for a guy I know this is the best one I done yet, I'm not saying I'm the best or trying to take over anything or that it's better, just trying to offer nice quality ride at a fair price for those that can't find a lecab and just want a convertible lac I will post up pictures tomorrow of the ride


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean *LeCab *


BIG PAGE said:


> *WESTSIDE
> BIG PAGE
> *
> View attachment 484031
> ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

plague said:


> I just finished a conversion for a guy I know this is the best one I done yet, I'm not saying I'm the best or trying to take over anything or that it's better, just trying to offer nice quality ride at a fair price for those that can't find a lecab and just want a convertible lac I will post up pictures tomorrow of the ride


Cool its tmw lets see


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> BOTH ARE CHOP TOPS :buttkick:


qft, buyer beware :rimshot:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

brett said:


> Cool its tmw lets see


PHONES JACKING UP NEED TO TEXT THEM TO SOMEONE AND THEY CAN POST


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

you know my #


plague said:


> PHONES JACKING UP NEED TO TEXT THEM TO SOMEONE AND THEY CAN POST


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Plagues


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

FAKE RAGS ARE BAD FOR LOWRIDING. :rimshot:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> Plagues


Are you going to sell this 1? If so how much???


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

Man how much does it run to chop a top off?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> FAKE RAGS ARE BAD FOR LOWRIDING. :rimshot:


It's not a lecab but it's a real rag it has a working ragtop. Keep up the good work bROtha that shit came out nice.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn plague that one is looking good I,m diggin how low that top goes


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Car is sold, thanks page for posting pictures, any questions pm me, and Thanks 83kaddy i know this car ain't for everyone, and that's cool I'm just proud of my team that helped me cause I couldn't do anything without help


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> Car is sold, thanks page for posting pictures, any questions pm me, and Thanks 83kaddy i know this car ain't for everyone, and that's cool I'm just proud of my team that helped me cause I couldn't do anything without help


anytime homie,keep up the good work!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

WHAT ARE YOUR PRICES ?


----------



## NEW GUY (Nov 30, 2011)

plague said:


> Car is sold, thanks page for posting pictures, any questions pm me, and Thanks 83kaddy i know this car ain't for everyone, and that's cool I'm just proud of my team that helped me cause I couldn't do anything without help


Nice work bROther


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE WORK PLAQUE!!!! LECAB LOOKING GOOD!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BIG PAGE said:


> Plagues


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> Plagues


Nice work Plague. Turned out damn good uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good job phillipa I like it bro


----------



## ANOYING ORANGE (May 29, 2011)

DKM ATX said:


>


Wow what the fuck is wrong wiff da top.


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> *WESTSIDE
> BIG PAGE
> *
> View attachment 484031
> ...


Ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ESClassic said:


> Man how much does it run to chop a top off?


A good sawall a few blades for the sawall
and you got a lechop


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


incredible work done on this car, any pictures with the top up, i would actually consider doing this to mine


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone we did this car quick but put a lot of work into it, im taking it to get the top on I'll post a pic when I get a chance


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone we did this car quick but put a lot of work into it, im taking it to get the top on I'll post a pic when I get a chance


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW!! Looks good!!! phillipa, When can I bring my caprice 2 u???












BIG PAGE said:


> Plagues


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

BIG PAGE said:


> Plagues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad azz ride bro u out did yourself!


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

plague said:


> I just finished a conversion for a guy I know this is the best one I done yet, I'm not saying I'm the best or trying to take over anything or that it's better, just trying to offer nice quality ride at a fair price for those that can't find a lecab and just want a convertible lac I will post up pictures tomorrow of the ride


Bragg all u want bro cause u put in some bad azz work bro n u deserve 2b recognized :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fame was killing the game today at the Santa Barbara show. One of my favorite rag caddy ever. :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

---


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice shot


BIG PAGE said:


> Ventura


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_Need alot more of these out here in San Jo_


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

EBAY said:


> Fame was killing the game today at the Santa Barbara show. One of my favorite rag caddy ever. :h5:


pics? wasnt that one recently re-done?




408CADDYCREW_G said:


> _Need alot more of these out here in San Jo_


:yes: only one that I know if in NorCal at the moment is Nate's.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*I tell you what!!!*


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> 250 miles round trip


 A FEW YEARS AGO I TOWED MY BIG BODY WRAPPED FRAME 12 BATTS ,WITH MY LINCOLN LT TRUCK ON 26S FROM REYNOSA TAMPS MEXICO TO CHICAGO ILL,,NO PROBLEMS SO YEA ON NAME BRAND GOOD TIRES YOU CAN TOW...305/35/26S... YOUR CADDY IS FUCKING BADASSS mr page!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> yeah I know you do it for the people. I Lowride for my self,we stay in them streets.you know real Lowrider shit.


agreed never understood how fools dump all this loot in there cars but Dont drive them . ***** shit done sat so long his gas turned into sludge ..... show dudes make me sick:barf:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

These rides are a thing of beauty!:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

PURA SANGRE said:


> A FEW YEARS AGO I TOWED MY BIG BODY WRAPPED FRAME 12 BATTS ,WITH MY LINCOLN LT TRUCK ON 26S FROM REYNOSA TAMPS MEXICO TO CHICAGO ILL,,NO PROBLEMS SO YEA ON NAME BRAND GOOD TIRES YOU CAN TOW...305/35/26S... YOUR CADDY IS FUCKING BADASSS mr page!


For sure and thank you homie.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> Ventura


 nice le cab :thumbsup: elegant just like a caddi suppose to be people think they have to do all kinds of crazy shit to make they're caddi tight but sometimes less is more!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> agreed never understood how fools dump all this loot in there cars but Dont drive them . ***** shit done sat so long his gas turned into sludge ..... show dudes make me sick:barf:


i agree 100. Cats don't even enjoy they shit anymore.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> nice le cab :thumbsup: elegant just like a caddi suppose to be people think they have to do all kinds of crazy shit to make they're caddi tight but sometimes less is more!


Those cars are for points only. Most dudes go with the trends. Page's Le Cab is timeless. It will still be hot 15 yrs from now.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

,,


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> Ventura


I'm not a Cady person but this one is real nice + fresh 
I think i want one now


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

YOLO YOU ALREADY KNOW DOUGH!!!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Damn that fkr is bad ass


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

EBAY said:


> Fame was killing the game today at the Santa Barbara show. One of my favorite rag caddy ever. :h5:


THANK BRO!!! I JUST TRY TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THE BAD ASS CADIES OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

JustPosting said:


> pics? wasnt that one recently re-done?
> 
> YES SR. ''FAME'' WAS RECENTLY RE-DONE 2 MONTHS B-FOR THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2011


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


THANKS FOR THE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

THIS IS HOW "FAME"" LOOK BEFORE THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2011


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Always liked this one. Didn't think it could get any better.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


luv this one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> just my style


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*WASNT THIS LECAB FROM SOUTHSIDE?*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE THERE WAS SOME NICE CARS THERE HEARD ABOUT THIS ALL WEEKAND


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

sloNez said:


>


 crazy i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...am-parts-80-2-door-brougham.html#post15604431


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


 *HITTING SWITCHES IN THE STREETS OF COMPTON BABY ON 520's :yes:*


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WESTSIDE !!! Real ridaz!


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

FROM THE CADDY FEST


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

WESTSIDE LeCABS :thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 495907
> 
> 
> WESTSIDE LeCABS :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*BADAZZ LECABS!!!!!!!*



















:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 496211
> View attachment 496212
> View attachment 496213
> :worship::worship::worship::worship:


TO THE TOP FOR ALL THIS BAD ASS CADDIES!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Have 90 taillights with bezels and harness, 90 corner lights AND LECAB QUARTER EMBLEMS ON EBAY ENDS FRIDAY


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

brett said:


> Have 90 taillights with bezels and harness, 90 corner lights AND LECAB QUARTER EMBLEMS ON EBAY ENDS FRIDAY


OG emblems or Jagster emblems ???


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> OG emblems or Jagster emblems ???


Repops idk who made em came from Brent mr impala few years ago


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

brett said:


> Repops idk who made em came from Brent mr impala few years ago


:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


> Have 90 taillights with bezels and harness, 90 corner lights AND LECAB QUARTER EMBLEMS ON EBAY ENDS FRIDAY


Emblems starting bid is $99! 
There's also a super nice complete h&e hood emblem listed by another seller on ebay!


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just some of the cleanest cars at this years Cadillac Fest


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*DAMM!!! BADAZZ PIC OF WESTSIDES LECAB!!!!!*







:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> *DAMM!!! BADAZZ PIC OF WESTSIDES LECAB!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally saw this beauty in person n Page you've got a gem there


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

regalboy84 said:


> Finally saw this beauty in person n Page you've got a gem there


For a chop top it aint bad


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> *DAMM!!! BADAZZ PIC OF WESTSIDES LECAB!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics of that firme hyna in the background ASAP, we've seen this ranfla posted a million times, but not with a bad ass hyna uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> pics of that firme hyna in the background ASAP, we've seen this ranfla posted a million times, but not with a bad ass hyna uffin:


:boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> For a chop top it aint bad


your gran prix (Paris) aint to bad either.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> *DAMM!!! BADAZZ PIC OF WESTSIDES LECAB!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





regalboy84 said:


> Finally saw this beauty in person n Page you've got a gem there


Thanks homies:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)




----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

the le chop is almost there!!


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

whats a lecab worth in the states? and are they very hard to come across? theres one here in nz for sale but looking at all options


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

L0W C said:


> whats a lecab worth in the states? and are they very hard to come across? theres one here in nz for sale but looking at all options


Worth whatever someone will pay for one between $3000-$70000 lol

Jk tho really 80s? Condition?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

I heard one just sold for 69,000.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

80's


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

bad idea said:


> *NICE!!!*


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

brett said:


> Worth whatever someone will pay for one between $3000-$70000 lol
> 
> Jk tho really 80s? Condition?


This is what im looking at,









all road legal etc, has warrant of fitness (here vehicles are required to have a full mechanical check every 6 months), opinions on what its worth please? looks clean, i havent inspected it in person yet as its a 12hr drive + 3hr ferry ride away, or a couple hours on a plane


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

^i have pics of that car saved on my computer..


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

NICE


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Any pics on the convertible patches for the lecab.both sets the ones on the windshield and the rado latches if anyone has them


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

L0W C said:


> This is what im looking at,
> 
> View attachment 498736
> 
> ...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

L0W C said:


> This is what im looking at,
> 
> View attachment 498736
> 
> ...


I see these going for 8-12.5k as buckets.

This car is NOT a bucket.


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

EBAY said:


> I see these going for 8-12.5k as buckets.
> 
> This car is NOT a bucket.


I see, this guy is wanting 35kNZD which is about 28k USD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

L0W C said:


> I see, this guy is wanting 35kNZD which is about 28k USD


THAT CAR IS BAD BUT AS SOON AS YOU SAID 35KNZD I KNEW IT WAS OUT OF MY RANGE:roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKS BRAND NEW


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What up My LeCab Brothers?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> What up My LeCab Brothers?


What up pimp how u been?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice front end


BIG PAGE said:


> bad idea said:
> 
> 
> > *NICE!!!*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

thats a dope ronfla


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:nice rides


JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 495905
> :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 495906


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean ride


JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 495908


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

San Diego Majestics Sunday July 1, 2012 picnic. This Sunday!

The Majestics of San Diego invite all car clubs, solo riders, hoppers, friends, family and the general public to our picnic this Sunday at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.

The parking lot will be for Lowriders only and all non Lowriders (stock and support vehicles) will be asked to use the surrounding city streets.

YES we are having a hop!

Please leave questions or comments here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/151180-majestics-cc-san-diego.html#post15654869


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

get in the corner bish


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHD!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> What up pimp how u been?


Had a little set back! But Daddys good now! :thumbsup:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BAD ASS


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

brett said:


> get in the corner bish
> View attachment 502398




wow lol!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt :thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

plague said:


> Thanks everyone we did this car quick but put a lot of work into it, im taking it to get the top on I'll post a pic when I get a chance


any pics with the top on yet..very nice work...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

red chev said:


> any pics with the top on yet..very nice work...


thanks, car is in paint now and interior getting done as soon as i put it all together i will post them up


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


>


The homeboys Kay LeCab


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DKM ATX said:


>


That car doesn't look like that anymore.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> That car doesn't look like that anymore.


Spill the beans Big Page, what does it look like know?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Is it that blk 90d one now


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

plague said:


> Is it that blk 90d one now


no he sold that one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Nope it's all brand new look, cut!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


WESTSIDE CC BAY-BEH


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> Nope it's all brand new look, cut!!!


Can't wait to see it
:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Damn page I wish we could have hooked up when I came out to see how u guys do it but it was a real quick trip, is it me or los Angeles the home of the luxury cars damn


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> Damn page I wish we could have hooked up when I came out to see how u guys do it but it was a real quick trip, is it me or los Angeles the home of the luxury cars damn


Hit me up next time you're out here,we can go hit a couple spots (no ****)...L.A. is full of luxury vehicles, A bunch of ballers out here!!!lol


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> *DAMM!!! BADAZZ PIC OF WESTSIDES LECAB!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin Big Page, straight reppin the Cadi's for WESTSIDE :thumbsup: I fuck with this homie in OT but his shit deserves much props, looking really damn good bro :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MAG8888 said:


> Fuckin Big Page, straight reppin the Cadi's for WESTSIDE :thumbsup: I fuck with this homie in OT but his shit deserves much props, looking really damn good bro :yes:


*Thanks dogg i appreciate it,:thumbsup: My son and i really enjoy it...*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep Build them


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*SEEN THIS AT MAJESTICS PICNIC LAST WEEKEND!! BAD AZZ LECAB!!!!*







:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Dream on pic!!!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i have been reading though the pages and i don't know why people talk shit about home made conversions i mean lets face it they are just conversions anyway 

(1977–1984) Hess & Eisenhardt (LeCabriolet, 1978–1983), American Custom Coachworks (Paris 2dr, 1977–1979), American Custom Coachworks (Paris 4dr, 1978–1979), Car Craft (1978), Bradford Motorcars (1978)

so just because Hess & Eisenhardt didn't do it means its junk?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DJ Englewood said:


> i have been reading though the pages and i don't know why people talk shit about home made conversions i mean lets face it they are just conversions anyway
> 
> (1977–1984) Hess & Eisenhardt (LeCabriolet, 1978–1983), American Custom Coachworks (Paris 2dr, 1977–1979), American Custom Coachworks (Paris 4dr, 1978–1979), Car Craft (1978), Bradford Motorcars (1978)
> 
> so just because Hess & Eisenhardt didn't do it means its junk?


nah its a way for ppl to feel better about spending all that $$$$$$ lol


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Bwahahahaha. It's name brand I sPend $100.00 on a polo shirt you spend 20 on a no name brand shirt does it mean your shirt is junk?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BIG PAGE said:


> Bwahahahaha. It's name brand I sPend $100.00 on a polo shirt you spend 20 on a no name brand shirt does it mean your shirt is junk?


no, it means ur a smart shopper :nicoderm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

and ive had 2 lecabs go thru my hands btw (80 and a 81), couldnt afford em back then tho :tears:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> nah its a way for ppl to feel better about spending all that $$$$$$ lol


:yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> no, it means ur a smart shopper :nicoderm:


Lolz


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

YEAH


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

The difference is price a conversion 80s will never be worth a real 80s stock , it's just a alternate if you can't find or can afford a real one , a conversion can look just as nice I think but it will never be the same, as a real one if you can find a real one for a good price jump on it, but if you don't care what other people think you can get quality and the look from a conversion just depends on the person just check your pockets


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

if ur building a lowrider out of it who gives a fuck really?

its like if i had a 58 impala hard top, i'd take a sawzall to it and not feel bad at all :dunno:

if you dont plan on selling it, do what ya like


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> if ur building a lowrider out of it who gives a fuck really?
> 
> its like if i had a 58 impala hard top, i'd take a sawzall to it and not feel bad at all :dunno:
> 
> if you dont plan on selling it, do what ya like


:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

DJ Englewood said:


> i have been reading though the pages and i don't know why people talk shit about home made conversions i mean lets face it they are just conversions anyway
> 
> (1977–1984) Hess & Eisenhardt (LeCabriolet, 1978–1983), American Custom Coachworks (Paris 2dr, 1977–1979), American Custom Coachworks (Paris 4dr, 1978–1979), Car Craft (1978), Bradford Motorcars (1978)
> 
> so just because Hess & Eisenhardt didn't do it means its junk?


imma say that most conversions are prob done better than they would have done any day...
they did good on making the tub trim, but other than that, any smart metal guy could make one just as well. They were built fast/cheap for profit, not for the luv


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> imma say that most conversions are prob done better than they would have done any day...
> they did good on making the tub trim, but other than that, any smart metal guy could make one just as well. They were built fast/cheap for profit, not for the luv


 CHUURCH!!! who cares..... this is a hobby/ sport.....lowriding is about customizing to what you want & like........maybe the people that car so much & hate should go joing CADIILAC forums & clubs. that give a shit about factory shit ..with those old pricks....i had a guy tell me my car not a real convertible unless its a 76 eldo..and H&E dont matter....i laughed.....anyways keep building homiez..CHOP IF U GOT TOO... its your shit! at the same time hit the switch.....or maybe the top switch too.....and gas break dip on a bitch mayne! YA DIGG???!!!!!! chuurch!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> i have been reading though the pages and i don't know why people talk shit about home made conversions i mean lets face it they are just conversions anyway
> 
> (1977–1984) Hess & Eisenhardt (LeCabriolet, 1978–1983), American Custom Coachworks (Paris 2dr, 1977–1979), American Custom Coachworks (Paris 4dr, 1978–1979), Car Craft (1978), Bradford Motorcars (1978)
> 
> so just because Hess & Eisenhardt didn't do it means its junk?


 some just get lucky some dont at the end of the day DO WHAT YOU gotta do...and what YOU like.....shit ull be surpised what people PAY or TRADE to get what they want..........


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I just love them all, and people will let you know if you got a clean conversion or real one


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just keep posting them dam rags up real or not who truely gives a "F" cause they're all bad azz!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

plague said:


> The difference is price a conversion 80s will never be worth a real 80s stock , it's just a alternate if you can't find or can afford a real one , a conversion can look just as nice I think but it will never be the same, as a real one if you can find a real one for a good price jump on it, but *if you don't care what other people think you can get quality and the look from a conversion* just depends on the person just check your pockets


^This :h5: 

Wanted a chop/drop since I was a little kid. Always remember rolling in my pops 79 Lac fresh from the dealership. I was fortunate enough to come up on a H&E LeCab but honestly could really give a shit if it has the emblems or not. Dont buy rides by what others like and sure aint going to build it that way. I got no problem of people being proud of what they have, just dont put others down because of it. Material shit comes and goes. Enjoy doing what your doing with what you got. uffin:

now post some new shit!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

for the record you can build one to look better than a REAL DEAL LECAB you just need the right person and funds.:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:facepalm: there is a conversion fest. Just saying


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

HELLO!!!!!


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> View attachment 509678
> 
> View attachment 509679
> 
> ...


 :worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:roflmao::drama:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

That of lecab for sale post got deleted with the quickness....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

STRICTLY JAY said:


> That of lecab for sale post got deleted with the quickness....


WHY THE MODS ARE BUYING IT OR WHATS UP


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

uffin::nicoderm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:rofl: maybe had a change of heart on the price since they going for 50k plus... suply and demand :drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> WHY THE MODS ARE BUYING IT OR WHATS UP


Jeeez,not that shit again.......


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

JustPosting said:


> ^This :h5:
> 
> Wanted a chop/drop since I was a little kid. Always remember rolling in my pops 79 Lac fresh from the dealership. I was fortunate enough to come up on a H&E LeCab but honestly could really give a shit if it has the emblems or not. Dont buy rides by what others like and sure aint going to build it that way. I got no problem of people being proud of what they have, just dont put others down because of it. Material shit comes and goes. Enjoy doing what your doing with what you got. uffin:
> 
> now post some new shit!


:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> WHY THE MODS ARE BUYING IT OR WHATS UP


WOW! I guess so cus I saw that post too!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> Jeeez,not that shit again.......


they did that shit to me 3 times yesterday


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

I think finding a Og lecab and restoring it would be cool, it's a little piece of American history when you could no longer buy a factory convertible but with enough money and desire you could buy a conversion from h&e. I think the allure to these cars is 2parts....1 the fact that the early 80,s coupe is one of the most popular cars for lowriding, 2 the fact that they happened to make these cars into convertibles and there hard to find, it's kinda like finding a rare comic book or baseball card only these you can drive and modify.

However people who come out of the gate and say" conversions are shit" are ignorant. There saying that based on the fact it wasn't built by h&e. Here is my advise to those people........ Go buy a coupe for 500$, cut the roof off and make it a clean working convertible that's power, has dot glass and fully functions, locks and is weather tight and all the door gaps etc are as factory. Once you've done that and posted the pics for everyone to judge, then you can run your mouth! Until then keep a open mind! Either way you go, lecab or conversion neither one is easy to build as clean as you see these cars in this topic.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

bad idea said:


> I think finding a Og lecab and restoring it would be cool, it's a little piece of American history when you could no longer buy a factory convertible but with enough money and desire you could buy a conversion from h&e. I think the allure to these cars is 2parts....1 the fact that the early 80,s coupe is one of the most popular cars for lowriding, 2 the fact that they happened to make these cars into convertibles and there hard to find, it's kinda like finding a rare comic book or baseball card only these you can drive and modify.
> 
> However people who come out of the gate and say" conversions are shit" are ignorant. There saying that based on the fact it wasn't built by h&e. Here is my advise to those people........ Go buy a coupe for 500$, cut the roof off and make it a clean working convertible that's power, has dot glass and fully functions, locks and is weather tight and all the door gaps etc are as factory. Once you've done that and posted the pics for everyone to judge, then you can run your mouth! Until then keep a open mind! Either way you go, lecab or conversion neither one is easy to build as clean as you see these cars in this topic.


very well put!!!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I dont think people jump to say conversions are shit...lets not kid ourselves - H+E did some pretty shabby work, and it aint hard to improve on their "craftsmanship"

its the people that try n pass off conversions as the real deal


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

speaking of for sale...who grabbed that 82 with 10k orig miles on it?


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MRROBNYC said:


> :facepalm:...WHAT 82 WITH 10K ORIG MILES? WHERE WAS THIS ONE AT?


What's been up daddy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

84caddy said:


> speaking of for sale...who grabbed that 82 with 10k orig miles on it?


I heard u did


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

plague said:


> What's been up daddy


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE, SUP WITH YOU? I SEE YOU STILL BANGIN' OUT THOSE CLEAN CADI CONVERSIONS...
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Shit man staying busy and thanks bro I tell people it can come out as nice as you want it, cause just depends on how much time and money you have cd blazin has a lot of details I love and doing to my car , I'm building a 63 vert Rivera and it's a lot different and more work cause I just wanted something different but these cadets are hard


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Caddys


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> very well put!!!


 You did a great job on your fake one with the gaps, windows and rubbers and shit doggy


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> You did a great job on your fake one with the gaps, windows and rubbers and shit doggy


Thanks


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Where are the pics?:dunno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

No pictures yet daddy


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

plague said:


> I heard u did


they called me...but my bid was too low I guess lol. I gave em some #s to call and this thread to post it up on

:dunno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Oscar's making some moves, I heard he missed the feeling of the wind blowing through his hair.... :run:

1979 LeCabriolet


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Finally pics instead of blah blah


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CONVERSION


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Any pics with top up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I STILL HAVE TO PUT THE INTERIOR IN DASH AND TOP ON BUT WILL POST PICTURES WHEN DONE,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HIT EM UP said:


> Any pics with top up


I HAVE SOME IN MY WIFES PHONE ILL POST SOME WHEN I GET THE MATERIAL ON


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

plague said:


>


 LOOKIN GOOD! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH!:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

plague said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

plague said:


> CONVERSION


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

plague said:


> I STILL HAVE TO PUT THE INTERIOR IN DASH AND TOP ON BUT WILL POST PICTURES WHEN DONE,


looks good cant wait too see done


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

plague said:


> CONVERSION


Is that your old black one?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

plague said:


> I HAVE SOME IN MY WIFES PHONE ILL POST SOME WHEN I GET THE MATERIAL ON


You do box chevys too?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

rivman said:


> Is that your old black one?


No I had to sell it ways back hit a ruff patch in life at the time


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HIT EM UP said:


> You do box chevys too?


Call or pm me only


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

plague said:


> No I had to sell it ways back hit a ruff patch in life at the time


Did that black one ever get finished?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

plague said:


> CONVERSION


Is this the one you have in the works you told me about or is this a clients?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

plague said:


> No I had to sell it ways back hit a ruff patch in life at the time


:werd:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

No car is not finished yet but the guy got skills, and this car is a friends I don't have a caddy right now


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

rivman said:


> :werd:


You know how that shit go,


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Yuuuupp!!


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Clean, as always what up daddy


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 513885


Que Ondas homie?espero que todo bien!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 513885


Allways clean


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

plague said:


> Clean, as always what up daddy


THANK'S ,WHAT'S HAPPINING.:wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> Que Ondas homie?espero que todo bien!!! :thumbsup:


Q-VO,ESTOY BIEN AQUI CON LA FAMILIA:wave:GRACIAS POR VENIER AL PICNIC.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANK'Suffin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


> Allways clean


THANK YOU SIR:wave:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> THANK'S ,WHAT'S HAPPINING.:wave:


Wish I could have come to you guys show when I was in California, i tell you this much I can't wait to be riding again I'm getting closer


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Chicago


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

my contribution I regret selling it bought it in L A of florence in the late eighty's


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

hard to see almost broke my neck


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

View attachment 515551


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

EBAY said:


> View attachment 515551


Thanks


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

That car is beautiful. 

I swear they take the whole top off the car when it's down. 

There doesn't seem to be a single crease in it!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Bad ass Le cab.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

sloNez said:


>


_*ONE OF MY FAVORITE CAR'S AT THE SUPER SHOW LAST YEAR..*_


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Alex U Faka said:


> _*ONE OF MY FAVORITE CAR'S AT THE SUPER SHOW LAST YEAR..*_


 I feel it's the nicest Le Cab out right now. IMO


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Omgsuckhis ballsawreadyyoufaggotputofuckdapolicenikka


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Bahahahahahaha


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> Omgsuckhis ballsawreadyyoufaggotputofuckdapolicenikka


 Can you show me the technique you utilize on Danny D's?

:rimshot:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks to my cuzzin Memo for bring my bros paris vert to washington


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Can you show me the technique you utilize on Danny D's?
> 
> :rimshot:


:fool2:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

LA$WestSide$Ryder said:


> :worship: :worship: :worship:


X2!!! :worship:


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

CORE said:


> And it almost looks like the muffler and other parts of the exhaust were painted gray.The underbody looks like they were hiding something.We all know the rear floorboards rust out


Yall have NO idea what the fuck ur talkin bout


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

BIG PAGE said:


> *To THE MUTHAFUCCIN TOP FOR BIG PAGE & THE AFTERMATH 2*


X82


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

piree1 said:


> X82


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt for all the chop tops


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Can you show me the technique you utilize on Danny D's?
> 
> :rimshot:


:twak: what's up hollywood page :facepalm:hit me up :wave:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

EBAY said:


> I feel it's the nicest Le Cab out right now. IMO


x2


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

WERE'S PAGE'S FUCK'N JUNK AT????????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink::boink::boink: don't be a hater.....


----------



## NEW GUY (Nov 30, 2011)

MR.LONGO said:


> thanks to my cuzzin Memo for bring my bros paris vert to washington


First real caddy vert in the northwest


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> :boink::boink::boink: don't be a hater.....
> View attachment 522375


This guy is going after my pinto crazy horse


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

NEW GUY said:


> First real caddy vert in the northwest


 theirs one in spokane..they dont bring it to shows though!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> This guy is going after my pinto crazy horse


anytime any place....lol


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

NEW GUY said:


> First real caddy vert in the northwest


There is also couple in portland.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

These cars are fucking garbage.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Stfuputolevapecetavales puravergapinchechavala


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

NEW GUY said:


> First real caddy vert in the northwest


:no::nosad: nope....proballay in washington, well not even there use to be a blue 79 on tues & vogues & a bootie........... dont worry,i got mines still in the making...................


----------



## NEW GUY (Nov 30, 2011)

Well that hits the seen in a long time lol


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

sloNez said:


>


is this a stayfast top on this one , anybody know the color name?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


long wait have to strip it down has 3 +paint jobs on it under the "new " body work~ "ready for paint"my ass


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

brett said:


> is this a stayfast top on this one , anybody know the color name?


Color name of top is "pimp juice"


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

EBAY said:


> Color name of top is "pimp juice"


great thanks


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

whats a decent 79 going for? found one out around here.


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

*79 leacab*



Vayzfinest said:


> whats a decent 79 going for? found one out around here.


8K HOMIE


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

osegura said:


> 8K HOMIE


:werd:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

8 to 15k. Is realistic. Depends on the condition.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

there's one on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadi...1469672?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4abacb5ce8
3 days left current $7878
reserve not met


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Vayzfinest said:


> whats a decent 79 going for? found one out around here.


Depends on condition and how you define "decent"


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

osegura said:


> 8K HOMIE


8K is too high 5-6K sounds better


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah!!!


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

84caddy said:


>


THE HOMIE JACKS LECAB TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

84caddy said:


>


Would love to see more pics of this one. Looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


dammmmm


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

see at 9:08


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

dj kurse 1 said:


> see at 9:08


Nice green chop top

sick ass real grand prix paris


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Nice green chop top
> 
> sick ass real grand prix paris


:boink:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Nice green chop top
> 
> sick ass real grand prix paris


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## face/off (Oct 7, 2009)

Need a rear glass for a 79 le cab anyone has any or know what can replace it ?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

face/off said:


> Need a rear glass for a 79 le cab anyone has any or know what can replace it ?


It's flat glass, any old school auto glass shop should be able to cut it out of safety glass.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

84caddy said:


>


Wicked color combo!
More pix please


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

Who's looking for a paris? I got one! Hard work is done ready for hydraulics! http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&item=290763547435&sspagename=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Who's looking for a paris? I got one! Hard work is done ready for hydraulics! http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd...47435&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182



explain exactly what you reinforced...........


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

EBAY said:


> explain exactly what you reinforced...........


The arches and the belly are reinforced


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


I LIKE THAT COMBO, I SEEN A FEW OF THOSE POP UP WHAT WAS SPECIAL ABOUT THE BLACK AND GREY ONES? I KNOW THEY HAVE THOSE COUPES GREY AND BLK AND RED THAT ARE A SPECIAL EDITION


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 530432


THIS PICTURE GETS A A+


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

this is a budget build got the seats done, i had to build the back i think it came out okay


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

sloNez said:


>


Saw this at the dub show yesterday
What headlights are these?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

gmo442 said:


> Saw this at the dub show yesterday
> What headlights are these?


86 caprice will work.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 530432


Dang how many of these LaCabs Westside CC got?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-cutlass-convertible-5000-a.html#post15882712
1979 VERT CUTTY OG FORSALE RARE 5000


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT MONTH


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR THE LE CHOPS :thumbsup:
REAR FILLERS FOR 80-*92 NEW REPRODUCTION SOFT PLASTIC NOW IN STOCK .THESE ARE NOT THE CHEAP REPOP HARD PLASTIC


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

MR.GM84 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE LE CHOPS :thumbsup:
> REAR FILLERS FOR 80-*92 NEW REPRODUCTION SOFT PLASTIC NOW IN STOCK .THESE ARE NOT THE CHEAP REPOP HARD PLASTIC


they look good - how they line up on the 1/4?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

This was at The Outfit car show in Chicago


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


>


*Nice i want it...*


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


>


Looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

BIG PAGE said:


> *Nice i want it...*


me too how mushh....?


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

this car is hard all OG how I like then:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn, just throw on some treces and it would look even sweeter.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

he said he had been looking for a while and got it from an old lady whos husband had died a true sunday driver. 

the guy is on here i don't know his screen name because he said he saw the one i was selling and its not for sale he said 

you see we were like a pack of hungry dogs :cheesy:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Damn nice OG LeCab what club?


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Clean Le Cab. I wish I had one too.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

CORE said:


> Damn nice OG LeCab what club?


I don't think he's with a club


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

plague said:


> SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT MONTH


Looking good


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Fucking clean, hope it stays OG. Shit if I had this Caddy, I would stop drinking and driving for good.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Liv4Lacs said:


> me too how mushh....?


:yes:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow .....


----------



## NEW GUY (Nov 30, 2011)

kingoflacz said:


> :no::nosad: nope....proballay in washington, well not even there use to be a blue 79 on tues & vogues & a bootie........... dont worry,i got mines still in the making...................


Key words USED TO WE GONNA KILL IT TODAY LOL


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I want want that car


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

im looking to trade for a LE CABRIOLET my 67 CHEVY RAG PM if interested thax


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Liv4Lacs said:


> me too how mushh....?


yours is in storage in brooklyn


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

FreddieD said:


> yours is in storage in brooklyn


:nicoderm:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

FreddieD said:


> yours is in storage in brooklyn


FreddieD how's that 79 from WI treating you?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow::wow::biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CUSTOM MADE SEAT CAN FIT 3 BIG PEOPLE,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :wow::wow::biggrin:


BOTH ARE BAD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

COMING ALONG


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

plague said:


> COMING ALONG


That shit looks better than factory. I like that the back seat doesnt look cut off on the ends.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Saw this for sale, thought let you guys know, I don't have the $$$$$$ for it

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3268420750.html


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

lilo said:


> Saw this for sale, thought let you guys know, I don't have the $$$$$$ for it
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3268420750.html





~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


For some reason, I think it's too good to be true


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

lilo said:


> For some reason, I think it's too good to be true


looked to me like one i had seen pics of from kansas city. rear plates from MO so might be same one.


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Get your parts Woodgrained If you need parts woodgrained or customized, holla at me
CUSTOM WOODGRAIN AND TRIM RESTORATION








ITS COMING!​


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

plague said:


> COMING ALONG


Looking good


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_*Damn hella clean
*_


DJ Englewood said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn 10x coat of clear


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 530428


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

JustPosting said:


> looked to me like one i had seen pics of from kansas city. rear plates from MO so might be same one.


The one in kansas city is still in KC.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

dsgb said:


> Get your parts WoodgrainedIf you need parts woodgrained or customized, holla at me
> CUSTOM WOODGRAIN AND TRIM RESTORATION
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!!!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice Le Cab


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean picture shots


DJ Englewood said:


> Chicago


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wow::yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


>


Jesus rides with me look at the picture closely.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> Jesus rides with me look at the picture
> 
> I see his face.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> Jesus rides with me look at the picture closely.


 I see


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> Jesus rides with me look at the picture closely.


:angel:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


>


I see it... cause the westside is the best side


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


>


reflection on trunkhno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> Jesus rides with me look at the picture closely.


Wow that's crazy


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

thats crazy!!!!!!!!! THATS REAL HOMIE.... HE'S YOUR PROTECTOR........


BIG PAGE said:


>


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Even the good Lord rides in a convertible:worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> Wow that's crazy





kingoflacz said:


> thats crazy!!!!!!!!! THATS REAL HOMIE.... HE'S YOUR PROTECTOR........





regalboy84 said:


> Even the good Lord rides in a convertible:worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Any body has a hood leacab ornament for sale?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 552284


That's a bad looking mofo right there, that car is damn nice too


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 552284


*HOLLYWOOD PAGE :wave:*


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

osegura said:


> Any body has a hood leacab ornament for sale?


there's a dude on here that has em better than original


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

bad ass ride homie...


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

do you have his contac number ?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

osegura said:


> do you have his contac number ?


here's his post from before. I think I paid $350 shipped










*CCF Customs - CMT (1979)

Lowrider Plaques, Backing & Switch Plates, Acc. & Cust Fab Work. 30,000 sq.ft!!

* ->CCF WEBSITECCF on Facebook<-->Product Links<-

*[email protected], 416-731-8733*


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

*hood ornanent*



84caddy said:


> here's his post from before. I think I paid $350 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on man,thanks..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*ONE BAD LECAB !!!!!*








:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

sweet


BIG PAGE said:


>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MAG8888 said:


> That's a bad looking mofo right there, that car is damn nice too


bahahahaha:wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> *HOLLYWOOD PAGE :wave:*


what up homie!!:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 552284


:boink:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

How can that picture of jesus on that caddy I showed my wife she said that's crazy


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

plague said:


> How can that picture of jesus on that caddy I showed my wife she said that's crazy


the way he drive's that car:sprint: he need's him sitting shot gun :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> the way he drive's that car:sprint: he need's him sitting shot gun :thumbsup:


We all do! :angel:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> the way he drive's that car:sprint: he need's him sitting shot gun :thumbsup:


He is always my copilot!!! :worship:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

YA HE'S PRAYING HIMSELF FOR THAT FUCK'N JUNK NOT TO BUCKLE IN HALF!!!! FUCK'N LE CHOP!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

big head said:


> YA HE'S PRAYING HIMSELF FOR THAT FUCK'N JUNK NOT TO BUCKLE IN HALF!!!! FUCK'N LE CHOP!!


GOD prays for the hate in your heart. Maybe if you pray a little harder one day you can too own a rare vehicle and hit the switches.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

regalboy84 said:


> Even the good Lord rides in a convertible:worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt yeah


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 560228


Looking good dog :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


THAT 3 INCH TUCK LOOKS TIGHT ON THAT 63...:thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> THAT 3 INCH TUCK LOOKS TIGHT ON THAT 63...:thumbsup:


That WESTSIDE tuck! yeah...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

84caddy said:


>


*dope!!!*


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JustPosting said:


>


dope caddy in some pics it looks just like my car before I did the patterns


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> dope caddy in some pics it looks just like my car before I did the patterns


looks like that in pictures, yours is/was a darker green. the light wood interior trim sets off the colors inside just right. im not a fan of the Paris cut but, i like the fact that you see fewer Paris compared to the LeCab.


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

JustPosting said:


>


got to love the chrome front window trim! :thumbsup: how many you see with that? :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah eBay has the cleanest all original Paris and its a bad ass ride...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JustPosting said:


> got to love the chrome front window trim! :thumbsup: how many you see with that? :scrutinize:


yeah that is bad ass I'm pretty sure that is a Paris option
Here is a pic of what mine looked like before.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> Yeah eBay has the cleanest all original Paris and its a bad ass ride...


Has or "had", I thought he sold it?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> Yeah eBay has the cleanest all original Paris and its a bad ass ride...


I appreciate the compliments........... But she's gone :yessad:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

EBAY said:


> I appreciate the compliments........... But she's gone :yessad:


I hope TCS bought it :x:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Chrome front trim Is not a Paris or LeCab option. Nate was smarter than I was and took it off another rare Cadillac model. 
Won't see it on any other droptops. Yea eBay had a clean OG Paris. 

What I like about Page', Nate' & ebay's is that they didn't/don't sit hidden in garages without being driven :h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

JustPosting said:


> Chrome front trim Is not a Paris or LeCab option. Nate was smarter than I was and took it off another rare Cadillac model.
> Won't see it on any other droptops. Yea eBay had a clean OG Paris.
> 
> What I like about Page', Nate' & ebay's is that they didn't/don't sit hidden in garages without being driven :h5:


well that chrome looks damn good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

JustPosting said:


> Chrome front trim Is not a Paris or LeCab option. Nate was smarter than I was and took it off another rare Cadillac model.
> Won't see it on any other droptops. Yea eBay had a clean OG Paris.
> 
> What I like about Page', Nate' & ebay's is that they didn't/don't sit hidden in garages without being driven :h5:


Came form the cadillac phaeton, and american coachwork wrk, used it for the paris.........


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

Chrome windshield trim on this 78 paris


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:  BAD AZZ LECAB!!!!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship:  BAD AZZ LECAB!!!!


Oh good Lord man, his big ol melon barely fits in that ride with the top up already... :yes:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

kingoflacz said:


> Came form the cadillac phaeton, and american coachwork wrk, used it for the paris.........


 mine had it too


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY JAY said:


> View attachment 562035
> 
> 
> Chrome windshield trim on this 78 paris


:thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

JustPosting said:


> Chrome front trim Is not a Paris or LeCab option. Nate was smarter than I was and took it off another rare Cadillac model.
> Won't see it on any other droptops.


Originally that large Chrome front windshield trim came on 77-79 Cadillac Phaeton models...


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

STRICTLY JAY said:


> View attachment 562035
> 
> 
> Chrome windshield trim on this 78 paris





EBAY said:


> mine had it too


not the same trim. have to look close, trim im talking bout covers the entire window frame (no paint showing) on the sides. its subtle but nice when noticed. 












MR.LAC said:


> Originally that large Chrome front windshield trim came on 77-79 Cadillac Phaeton models...


:yes: i had first shot at the one Nate got it off of but never noticed it :burn: looks better on his ride then it would in my garage :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


>


Another one?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


>


IS THIS ONE STILL AROUND SEEN IT 5 YRS AGO AT MAJESTICS PICNIC BACK WHEN THEY HAD IT IN INGLEWOOD OR U GUYS CHANGED THE COLOR?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

GUESS NOT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


>


if im correct, this is the silver one still in the club. nice ride. is it still stock under the hood?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

my question is page what happen to that sky blue 79 u guys got out from this way, it was clean


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> my question is page what happen to that sky blue 79 u guys got out from this way, it was clean


whats good my boy I'm working on three cars that have to come out soon before I get to thee Le cabs


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> whats good my boy I'm working on three cars that have to come out soon before I get to thee Le cabs


oh dang, the guy that bought my cutlass convetible has a 2 lecabs and also has a couple of those h and e nighty eights and a

parts one that he is willing to part with all
the same rack and every thing for a leca,
hes got a og vert lincoln heis sending here we have become good frends let me know if u are someone is intrested


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

*Leacab*



plague said:


> oh dang, the guy that bought my cutlass convetible has a 2 lecabs and also has a couple of those h and e nighty eights and a
> 
> parts one that he is willing to part with all
> the same rack and every thing for a leca,
> hes got a og vert lincoln heis sending here we have become good frends let me know if u are someone is intrested


hey bro can you call me I'm Oscar we talked before 714-561-2310thanks


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> oh dang, the guy that bought my cutlass convetible has a 2 lecabs and also has a couple of those h and e nighty eights and a
> 
> parts one that he is willing to part with all
> the same rack and every thing for a leca,
> hes got a og vert lincoln heis sending here we have become good frends let me know if u are someone is intrested


for sure


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Posted my 78 foesale or trade check classifieds


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

brett said:


> Posted my 78 foesale or trade check classifieds


:banghead:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

CORE said:


> :banghead:


Why


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## dunk87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Im looking for a le cab pm me. Go the bread for the right one.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 569905


Q-VO :wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 571494


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> Q-VO :wave:


whats up bigg dogg what's good my boy!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

You


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 571494


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 571494


 hes [email protected] lovve the profile... still got my LRM feature with this car


----------



## DROPCADDI509 (Oct 4, 2012)

Real Paris for sale any ??? Hit me up 5095510870


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> whats up bigg dogg what's good my boy!!!


DOING GOOD.HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?:wave: HOW'S THE FAMILY?


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave::wave:uffin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

84caddy said:


>


THANK'S BRO:wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

kingoflacz said:


> hes [email protected] lovve the profile... still got my LRM feature with this car


THANK YOU SIR:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> DOING GOOD.HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?:wave: HOW'S THE FAMILY?


Everything is good ,really busy at my shop and the family is doing really well thank god,:thumbsup: hit me up when you guys have something going on in daygo we'll roll up there and kick it.


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Is there a big difference between a true Lecab and a fabricated one? If so, what r the differences besides the value?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Gold86 said:


> Is there a big difference between a true Lecab and a fabricated one? If so, what r the differences besides the value?


80-82 has a diff rack than a 78-79


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

84caddy said:


> 80-82 has a diff rack than a 78-79


Ok. So an 80s coupe or fleetwood can be made to be an exact replica ofva Lecab?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Gold86 said:


> Ok. So an 80s coupe or fleetwood can be made to be an exact replica ofva Lecab?


 most conversions are 80s coupe devilles using a cheaper 78-79 le cab donor car. you need all the og h+e parts and thats the only way to get em...but the easiest way to spot a conversion car is the 70s rack


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

sanhonda22 said:


> Here are the pics.


is that a 78?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

78-79


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> 78-79


Orale thanks did you saw how they install a back 90s bumper without changing the quarter panels


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone shops out there willing to convert an 81 fleetwood into a Lecab? If so, please PM.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAVE ALL THE LECAB PARTS TO DO ONE, BUT TO DO ONE OF THOSE WOULD COST A GOOD PENNY, AND STILL WOULD BE A CONVERSION PM SENT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THATS ON POINT


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

yo plague call me Oscar 714-561-2310


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Real nice


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

What juice setup are you guys running in the rear? Any problems regarding the convertible top?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

This is LOWRIDING/CAR CUSTOMIZING, & layitlow ...seriously who cares if your shit converted or O.G. looking good & feeling good all that counts. hit your switch & turn up the music........btw a lecab juiced & chromed & 90d what not WILL NOT MAKE A MECUM CAR AUCTION OR THE OLD CADILLAC FARTS WILL NOT PAY IT NO MIND....... UNLESS ITS MINT. so keep up this here car culture.....& DO YA THANG PEEPZ & DO what YOU like ya fell me?! JUST MY INPUT....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

kingoflacz said:


> This is LOWRIDING/CAR CUSTOMIZING, & layitlow ...seriously who cares if your shit converted or O.G. looking good & feeling good all that counts. hit your switch & turn up the music........btw a lecab juiced & chromed & 90d what not WILL NOT MAKE A MECUM CAR AUCTION OR THE OLD CADILLAC FARTS WILL NOT PAY IT NO MIND....... UNLESS ITS MINT. so keep up this here car culture.....& DO YA THANG PEEPZ & DO what YOU like ya fell me?! JUST MY INPUT....


 WORD!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

The CadiKingpin said:


> WORD!!!


nice avi more pics please


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Big Rich said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

;16200945 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> :boink:


Q-VO BIG PAGE:wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> Q-VO BIG PAGE:wave:


whats good hoimie!!!!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*TTT LE CAB CADDIES!!!! LUV UR RIDE HOMIE!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


+

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Sweet


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WONT POST PICTURES RIGHT


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship: BADAZZ LECAB!!! NICEEE!!!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

sloNez said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

sloNez said:


>


:thumbsup: sick!!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

sloNez said:


>



C'mon man, this one is the TRUTH!:wow:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

sloNez said:


>


:worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

sloNez said:


>


Damn that is nice, love the way its layed out, not many people lay their cars out like that anymore


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

MR.LAC said:


>


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:



MR.LAC said:


>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

MR.LAC said:


>


Johns old le cab painted by gs autobody .interior done by freddy .. and put togther by big john and myself at bowtieconnection..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> Johns old le cab painted by gs autobody .interior done by freddy .. and put togther by big john and myself at bowtieconnection..


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


Im not a cady person but damn this one is bad ass


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Oscar Klique OC not slowing down!

Getting started on Brandy Madness III
Its off to get the bodywork done, then some candy paint.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

For all you ballers in this topic, thought I'd pass this along, found this while wasting time at work. Scroll down to the last post. Its pretty recent...

http://forums.cadillaclasalleclub.org/index.php?topic=105653.0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the verts but can't pay 20k for one


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Yea but for an 80, with that low mileage and that clean and original, gotta figure its worth it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

83Cizzoupe said:


> Yea but for an 80, with that low mileage and that clean and original, gotta figure its worth it


 Well yes if its clean


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

sloNez said:


> [/QUOTE NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Aint nothing like it!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

^aint that the truth :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Can't wait :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)




----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice :wow:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*BADAZZ PIC !!!! LUV UR LECAB HOMIE!!*








:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*DAMMM!!! ONE BADAZZ LECAB & BADAZZ LADIES TOO!!!!*








:wow::wow:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :wow::wow:


Hmm wonder if curtains match drapes....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Just saw this online for my Le Cab homies

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/3444650828.html


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*SIX 4 AARON GETTING HIS MACK ON*​


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 589212
> 
> *SIX 4 AARON GETTING HIS MACK ON*​


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*THE HOMIE JACK PUTTING IT DOWN 818







*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 590194


Whats on the back of the jacked? Does it say Westside?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 590333
> :yes:


I want one


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## fabe nasty (Jan 8, 2013)

hi ppl i am new to this........ how can i make my cadillac convertible 1978 deville​


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


>


hmm :drama: cant wait to get started on a vert :x:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> sloNez said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE NICE:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YES


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


> Ttt


GONNA TRY TO GET DOWN TO CADDY FEST BIG DADDY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


What kind of vert is this le cab or paris? I notice the qtr window shape r diff like this one is curved and sum r slanted whats the diff on them can sumone explain tks


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> What kind of very is this le cab or paris? I notice the qtr window shape r diff like this one is curved and sum r slanted whats the diff on them can sumone explain tks


le cab has a slanted body line in the quarter window area as a paris has a curved up body line
paris








H & E


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Paris is also more of a rare vehicle. Fewer we're produced = fewer available now. 

I personally like the cut of the LeCab but it does not make that much of a noticeable difference.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> Nice!!:thumbsup:


gots more where that came from!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> GONNA TRY TO GET DOWN TO CADDY FEST BIG DADDY


:thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Oscar's Caddy Work is underway, heading in the right direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

weto said:


> Oscar's Caddy Work is underway, heading in the right direction. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 598519


:thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> :thumbsup:


Q-VO:wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> Q-VO:wave:


whats up homie?:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dj kurse 1 said:


> le cab has a slanted body line in the quarter window area as a paris has a curved up body line
> paris
> 
> 
> ...


Tks bro  now i see the diff on them


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DONT SHOOT ME NOT A LECAB BUT HAVE THIS FORSALE 3500 RUNS GOOD GREAT PROJECT


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

Ttmft


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

plague said:


> DONT SHOOT ME NOT A LECAB BUT HAVE THIS FORSALE 3500 RUNS GOOD GREAT PROJECT


PM ME MORE INFO.


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

Any lecabs for sale in the, or close to LA area? Im from NZ so need to get it to the docks to ship it back, cheers


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

plague said:


> DONT SHOOT ME NOT A LECAB BUT HAVE THIS FORSALE 3500 RUNS GOOD GREAT PROJECT



Badass. Interior trashed?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Looked like cats got in a fight in it


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

How much you wiling to spend. 70's or 80's


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

!!!SOLD!!!
1979 Le Cabriolet for sale
RUNNING,DRIVING
SOLID!!!!!! 
15K MONEY TALKS ON SERIOUS OFFERS


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

osegura said:


> What's the ticket ???


read the full post


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn that 79 got there fast from florida! I need a transporter that moves that quick!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> damn that 79 got there fast from florida! I need a transporter that moves that quick!


You gotta have the connections for it!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 418546
> View attachment 418547


That's a bad bitch!!


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MRROBNYC said:


> :nicoderm:


Nice avi, big daddy


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## kori (Feb 13, 2013)

i love the car wrapping, i think that make them more beautifull and attractive,


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

58Bowtie said:


> !!!SOLD!!!
> 1979 Le Cabriolet for sale
> RUNNING,DRIVING
> SOLID!!!!!!
> 15K MONEY TALKS ON SERIOUS OFFERS


SOLD!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

58Bowtie said:


> SOLD!!!


That was fast


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> That was fast


 you know how its done serg


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

weto said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

does anyone know were I can get the weather strip that goes on the rag top lmk thanks


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 611861


Bawse!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:Badazz pic !!!!!!


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PsrLoks (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

T T T


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 624529


sick dogg!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> sick dogg!!!


THANK'S BRO.:wave:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 624529


Nice lac


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 627754


Firme.
I have a shirt with this lecab on the back...


----------



## ELCHANGO206 (Nov 22, 2008)

I am lookin for a lecab. If anybody knows where ones at plz send message or email [email protected] or call 206 437-8529. Thx. Fair price. If it needs work That's okay 2. Located in Seattle


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


always liked this ride :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:|


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice feature on that majestic one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

I heard jacks is on the mag congrats homie.!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ELCHANGO206 said:


> I am lookin for a lecab. If anybody knows where ones at plz send message or email [email protected] or call 206 437-8529. Thx. Fair price. If it needs work That's okay 2. Located in Seattle


I don't know what a fair price is but judging from the bucket that was in Miami that sold for 7-8k. Your gonna Be paying some money


----------



## ELCHANGO206 (Nov 22, 2008)

That's fine. I was expecting to pay more. Plz let me kno if u find one tho. Thx


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

BROWN 79 LECAB IN HEMMINGS FOR 20K...


----------



## ELCHANGO206 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thx man. Bout to look it up


----------



## ELCHANGO206 (Nov 22, 2008)

Damnnnnnn it was already sold.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ELCHANGO206 said:


> That's fine. I was expecting to pay more. Plz let me kno if u find one tho. Thx


hit up le cab on here he has a 79 for sale


----------



## ELCHANGO206 (Nov 22, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> hit up le cab on here he has a 79 for sale


Will do. Thx


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Who else tippin in a rag lac huh nobody I know of big page do your thing man


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 632264


Tight


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

✨✨✨✨✨✨✈✈✈✈✈✈✈✈✈✈✈✈✈✈


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Any body looking for a 78 leacab it me up Oscar 714-561-2310.


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

SNOOTY FOX said:


> ttt


79


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice..


----------



## MAKBLEGIT (Mar 27, 2011)

is this one still available?


----------



## MAKBLEGIT (Mar 27, 2011)

still for sale?


plague said:


> DONT SHOOT ME NOT A LECAB BUT HAVE THIS FORSALE 3500 RUNS GOOD GREAT PROJECT


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 632264


damn right they will....damn i wish mine was a lecab


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Le Chopbriolet almost ready for some top down cruising.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Clean Le Cab HOMIE!!!*








:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

bad idea said:


> Le Chopbriolet almost ready for some top down cruising.


*dope!!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup:


bad ass


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)

*80 Paris*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

sloNez said:


> 80 Paris


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt :yes:


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

DAM PAGE LIKE THAT !! MUST BE NICE I LOVE THAT LOOK


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BIGGER BLUE said:


> DAM PAGE LIKE THAT !! MUST BE NICE I LOVE THAT LOOK


:yes:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

ROBLEDO said:


> :yes:


 nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 647084


Yeah


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

MR.LAC said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


>


he's clean remember this lecab on youtube


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


>


 sup hetor!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 651092


Nice pic


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

Lecab homies how much is an alll og 78 lecab worth paints faded but og interior og also so needs to be redone thnx in advance.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> Lecab homies how much is an alll og 78 lecab worth paints faded but og interior og also so needs to be redone thnx in advance.


6to 12g's depends in what condition it's in. Any rust issues has it been crashed etc...


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/3753855723.html


Found this for sale for my Lecab homies


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

lilo said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/3753855723.html
> 
> 
> Found this for sale for my Lecab homies


Looks like a Paris.uffin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> Looks like a Paris.uffin:


:yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

lilo said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/3753855723.html
> 
> 
> Found this for sale for my Lecab homies


This is a few blocks from my house. It's clean. The old man a s his wife drive it all the time in the summer, there's a le cab, same color that drives around too.


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Tuco said:


> View attachment 659503
> View attachment 659504
> how much can i get for this?


 thats a clean 1980 le cab!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Tuco said:


> View attachment 659503
> View attachment 659504
> how much can i get for this?


 :dunno: $7k? .....do you take paypal?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Does anybody have any close up pics of the qtr window and trunk of a paris vert tks


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt to these LeCab LACZ


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN THE WEST-COAST!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Where can I buy a premade top for my 78? Want stayfast


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm: 2:45 







Wheels :barf:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

GRodriguez said:


> :nicoderm: 2:45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a chopper


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

THERES A 79 LE CAB ON EBAY RIGTH NOW ..ONE DAY LEFT


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

brett said:


> looks like a chopper


 you see the lecab hood emblem. just all 2doe brougham trim,looks like a lecab cut to me, just slabs do they stuff over kill, its clean thoe!


----------



## Alonso62ss (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone have le cab emblems or hood ornament for sale? Or does anyone repop them?


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

does anybody wanna trade a fully done up og lecab for a 59 impala hit me up...just seeing what clean ass rag caddies wanna do business:nicoderm:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Dang


----------



## Alonso62ss (Jul 31, 2011)

Ttt any more pics


----------



## Super.hector (Mar 2, 2012)

techghetto59 said:


> does anybody wanna trade a fully done up og lecab for a 59 impala hit me up...just seeing what clean ass rag caddies wanna do business:nicoderm:
> View attachment 676288


9092011654


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

GOT TO LOVE IT......
O


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)




----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

''FAME''


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

.................................


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

HELL YEAH COMPA FAME TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone interested in buying an OG 1980 LE CAB?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


> Anyone interested in buying an OG 1980 LE CAB?


How much?


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


> Anyone interested in buying an OG 1980 LE CAB?


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Post the pics bro


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

MR.LAC said:


> Anyone interested in buying an OG 1980 LE CAB?


Naw I'm good


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

regalboy84 said:


> Post the pics bro


I posted a picture on IG 












FOLLOW ME @MISTERCHAPO


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Instawhat...I don't have that...I wanna see pics...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it the blue one that wasn't finished?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> Is it the blue one that wasn't finished?


No.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Instawhat...I don't have that...I wanna see pics...


X2 :drama:


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

any other pics of it cuzz.....


Super.hector said:


> 9092011654


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

im interested in trading a frame off 59 impala for lecab....


MR.LAC said:


> Anyone interested in buying an OG 1980 LE CAB?


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Pics please thanks


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

Le Cab i want one....somebody sell me one


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Ready to spray! House of color kandy brandy wine


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

One more in black primer,Make sure is cherry


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

osegura said:


> One more in black primer,Make sure is cherry


Nice job with this one too Oscar!!


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

malomonte said:


> Nice job with this one too Oscar!!


Thanks big dog!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

osegura said:


> Thanks big dog!:thumbsup:


Oscar, Who is spraying that one for you?


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

MAKBLEGIT said:


> still for sale?


if the Lincoln is still for sale please hit me up very interested ..


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it hard to take apart rack for chrome?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I know there are some new ones out there. Seen a couple on Instagram. Not sure if it's a real LeCab though.


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

nice


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> View attachment 680648
> 
> 
> GOT TO LOVE IT......
> O


''STYLISTICS CC''


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)

ADIDAS COMMERCIAL "BORN TO MACK"


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)

PART 2


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

]







hes clean love the combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT....for Lecab Caddies


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

MR.LAC said:


> Oscar, Who is spraying that one for you?


His name is Angel older cat !! Painted lots of cars for the classics in the 70s and 80s now lives in riverside


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 627754


Any more pics if this or a thread on it?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I been thinkin of throwing my 78 together and selling , its ready for paint has red interior and new black top what color should I?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

og black :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

westsidehydros said:


> og black :thumbsup:


It was also og white and og red under the og black


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

oh yeah? i figured the way the paint was dry and checked on top it was original.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

westsidehydros said:


> oh yeah? i figured the way the paint was dry and checked on top it was original.


I'm assuming white before conversion, done red at h& e then later painted black


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

brett said:


> I been thinkin of throwing my 78 together and selling , its ready for paint has red interior and new black top what color should I?


Don't do it.....you're gonna hate yourself later if you sell it....unless you sell it to me  
Just sayin


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Supreme59rag said:


> Don't do it.....you're gonna hate yourself later if you sell it....unless you sell it to me
> Just sayin


 you are right my man I would kick myself in the ass for it, I have other project has to get done first so the lecab will stay on back burner status


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

brett said:


> you are right my man I would kick myself in the ass for it, I have other project has to get done first so the lecab will stay on back burner status


It will be there when you're ready bro and hopefully at that time your relaxed and motivated to do it the way it deserves to be.


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

1DOWNMEMBER said:


> THATS RIGHT HOMIE, IT AIN'T THE SAME ONE. :thumbsup:
> THIS IS MY HOMIE'S, AND PRESIDENT OF *STYLISTICS* CAR CLUB FROM THE LOS ANGELES CHAPTER. HERE IS A PICTURE OF HIS LAVENDAR LECAB FROM THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


''FAME''1980 CADILLAC KILLER CABRIOLET...DAY BIEW'' IN LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW 2007


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

♠NEFF-U♠;6724231 said:


>


1980 ''FAME'' 2ND TIME IN 2008 IN LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

704 Sheen said:


>


2008 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

MR.LAC said:


>


T.T.T


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

.... said:


>











[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote][/QUOTE]
1980 FAME''3RD TIME IN LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW 2009


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

touchdowntodd said:


> boss man George holdin it down for STYLISTICS INC with "FAME"


2009 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

touchdowntodd said:


> another of Georges clean ass ride... "FAME" ... STYLISTICS


TTT


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


STREETLOW MAG CAR SHOW


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> [/Q
> UOTE]
> TO THE TOP


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

touchdowntodd said:


> CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEST pic ever of FAME .. STYLSTICS INC george killin em as always


LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

MR.LAC said:


>


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

CORE said:


>


1980 FAME'' IN LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW 2011 WITH A FRESH NEW PAINT JOB AND INTERIOR....AFTER FAME WAS CRASH IN MAY 2011 ....


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


1980 FAME'' IN LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW 2012... WITH A NEW LOOK!!!!!!!!!DAM!!!!


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

FAME TO THE TOP


----------



## Chingo (Aug 30, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THE AFTERMATH


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

For sale. 

1980 Cadillac Original Hess & Eissenhardt Le Cabriolet. 90'd conversion. 

Text or call for price.

Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
(562) 276-6005


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

DAMN SON!$#!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> 1980 ''FAME'' 2ND TIME IN 2008 IN LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW


Good looking on the bump!did u ever get the rag lac out ?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


> For sale.
> 
> 1980 Cadillac Original Hess & Eissenhardt Le Cabriolet. 90'd conversion.
> 
> ...


Glws nice TTT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MR.LAC said:


> For sale.
> 
> 1980 Cadillac Original Hess & Eissenhardt Le Cabriolet. 90'd conversion.
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

u talking about the 58 rag ? or witch one


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> 1980 FAME'' IN LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW 2011 WITH A FRESH NEW PAINT JOB AND INTERIOR....AFTER FAME WAS CRASH IN MAY 2011 ....


Those look like 14s now, are they? These body style lacs LOOKS GOOD on 13s or 14s anyway !!!! This one of my fav Caddys


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

* WESTSIDE C C *


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> View attachment 843738


how much those go for?


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> * WESTSIDE C C *


:thumbsup:


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Almost there!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


>


Q-VO:wave:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

55k 81 lecab

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/4158988625.html


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> 55k 81 lecab
> 
> http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/4158988625.html


 thats the one with the bougham coupe chrome trim, in the swangin video paul wall was swervin in..


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

T TT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

He got a few of them he bought my vert cutlass


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/4158993665.html


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

GRAPEVINE said:


> :inout:



Sawzall special :scrutinize:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

le chop O.G QUOTE=GRAPEVINE;18124794]







:inout:[/QUOTE]


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

BigVics58 said:


> Sawzall special :scrutinize:





kingoflacz said:


> le chop O.G QUOTE=GRAPEVINE;18124794]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
:no:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:no:[/QUOTE]

Mas photos juey


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

osegura said:


> Ready to spray! House of color kandy brandy wine










:yes:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

BigVics58 said:


> :no:


Mas photos juey[/QUOTE]
i gotta go by there this week, it has a pile of inner tubes and drip line . no house on that property... i gotta figure out who owns the property..


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :yes:


\
:naughty:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kingoflacz said:


> ok is this the lavendar lecab that came out this year ?


Which one did this one become?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

#lecab
#lecabriolet
all i can say......
:0


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

GRAPEVINE said:


> i gotta go by there this week, it has a pile of inner tubes and drip line . no house on that property... i gotta figure out who owns the property..


that snap on boot has to be OG! :fool2: :run:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

82 lecab.............................................................................................................................. :shh:


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

lol


----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:worship:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Boston in July


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

NYC


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

My favorite one :thumbsup: ........ Clean


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Oooh kill'em


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

~~ said:


>


My boi shit is hard!!!


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

BIG PAGE said:


> My boi shit is hard!!!


THAT there was motivated from u my BOI its easy to find a hater and really hard to find GOOD PEOPLE do I get to c u on the 1ST at the Dam ???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


A parking lot full of caddies.


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow you aint shittin


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Liv4Lacs said:


> Boston in July
> View attachment 971353


Love 

Love it Brian where you been?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BIGGER BLUE said:


> THAT there was motivated from u my BOI its easy to find a hater and really hard to find GOOD PEOPLE do I get to c u on the 1ST at the Dam ???


 for sure!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Skim said:


> seen on the 10 in Phoenix headed to LA day before yesterday


 which lecab is this thats out?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Liv4Lacs said:


> Sell me your right roof latch :biggrin:


 how to you fix the latch (die cast) cast irn latches.........


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*"TRIPLE OG" COMING SOON!!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

kingoflacz said:


> which lecab is this thats out?


that car aint ready yet


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

BIG PAGE said:


> *"TRIPLE OG" COMING SOON!!!*


How about a sneak peak bro?


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

X2


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

might have to 3D copy a latch... shyt or lecab top frame and all... ill make a killing...$$$$$$$$$$$$$  shark tank here i come  lol! thats TRILL!


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

regalboy84 said:


> How about a sneak peak bro?


:nicoderm:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

DKM ATX said:


> Love
> 
> Love it Brian where you been?


been workin my ass off focusing on my business


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

kingoflacz said:


> how to you fix the latch (die cast) cast irn latches.........


i hand fab'd one out of steel. was a pain but i got it done.


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure if yall have seen slim thugs "caddy music" video theres a sick lecab on there and defenetly a dope track as well


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Liv4Lacs said:


> i hand fab'd one out of steel. was a pain but i got it done.


really how???? i the hole latch or just the handle... im scared to take mines apart.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

BIG PAGE said:


> :nicoderm:


Well I'm sure you'll do it Big bro so it's something to look forward to


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

regalboy84 said:


> Well I'm sure you'll do it Big bro so it's something to look forward to


:h5:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Liv4Lacs said:


> Boston in July
> View attachment 971353


This car is from boston? I live in boston.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

bad idea said:


> This car is from boston? I live in boston.


Liv4lacs car from Texas


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 1038817


Q-VO BIG PAGE:wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> Q-VO BIG PAGE:wave:


 que ondas homie long time no see.Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201030336152?redirect=mobile

The homie Cadillac Jack!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Clean one @ 017 sec


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

That mutha looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> que ondas homie long time no see.Hope all is well with you and your family.


Doing good,how are you doing bro?


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


NICE.uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Saw this for sale yesterday. Car is located in Houston Texas is anyone is interested. 2818131435


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 1072161
> 
> Saw this for sale yesterday. Car is located in Houston Texas is anyone is interested. 2818131435


very nice og lecab


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 1072161
> 
> Saw this for sale yesterday. Car is located in Houston Texas is anyone is interested. 2818131435


text him no response


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lowdude13 said:


> text him no response


Don't know the owner homie. Just posting up for anyone that is interested. I saw it on my way home yesterday


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 1072161
> 
> Saw this for sale yesterday. Car is located in Houston Texas is anyone is interested. 2818131435





lowdude13 said:


> text him no response





Coca Pearl said:


> Don't know the owner homie. Just posting up for anyone that is interested. I saw it on my way home yesterday


Saw this one on CL a couple of months back he had it listed for 38k.:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

It's listed in the sale topic. One homie called him and said he asking 29k


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


How much is this one? Details?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

caddyking said:


> How much is this one? Details?


eBay or go back a few pages for the link


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Where is this car now page?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Saw the red one in Houston.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh, next 2 yours


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

plague said:


> Oh, next 2 yours


I wish, but no :happysad:.....local dude bought it. He had Last Minute Customs bring it in town.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes Texas. What's good homie!!! Plague


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


clean!:drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice line up daddy where is the 4th one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

It's coming homie.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:shocked::cheesy::drama:


----------



## Alonso62ss (Jul 31, 2011)

What's the difference from le cab and Paris? Is one more desired? worth more?i know the quarter windows are different, what's more rare?


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

Alonso62ss said:


> What's the difference from le cab and Paris? Is one more desired? worth more?i know the quarter windows are different, what's more rare?


The paris was only made from 77-79 and the le cab was made from 77 to i think 83 so the Paris is more rare


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*80-92 Cadillac Fleetwood, CoupeDeVille, CDV, LeCabriolet.

New, soft, flexible fillers. Up to #OEM standards. (IN STOCK)
Beautiful flexible bumper fillers, manufactured for perfect fit.

Special introduction prices.

$200 + shipping for the 2 tail light fillers.
$75 + shipping for the bottom license plate filler.

We ship worldwide; PayPal ready.

Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts And Accessories
(562) 276-6005*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*77-79 Cadillac Fleetwood, Coupe de' ville, Phaeton, Le Cabriolet & Paris. 

New, soft, flexible fillers. Up to OEM standards. (IN STOCK)*
*Beautiful flexible bumper fillers, manufactured for perfect fit.

Special introduction price.

$200 + shipping for the 2 tail light fillers.

We ship worldwide; PayPal ready.*​






*Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
**(562) 276-6005*
​


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Keep those pics coming fellas


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Alonso62ss (Jul 31, 2011)

How much for the grille??


Car Buff said:


> View attachment 1108930
> View attachment 1108938
> View attachment 1108946
> View attachment 1108954
> ...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

plague said:


> Nice line up *daddy* where is the 4th one


hella ****


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> hella ****


187 screen name says it all


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BIG PAGE said:


> View attachment 1115961


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

My boy has a 79 lecab forsale will get pics up wants 13 or best offer car is going to houston


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show Hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

my boy got this forsale 15000 obo 75000 miles


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plague said:


> my boy got this forsale 15000 obo 75000 miles


 clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Keep the pics coming :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Alonso62ss (Jul 31, 2011)

Can the 80s rear bumper feelers be put on a 78 to put the 90 bumper? Or would the quarters have to be changed?i know the body lines are a little different


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

Its getting close CADILLAC FEST 2014:rimshot:


----------



## keepitsimple509 (Dec 13, 2013)

When is cadillac fest and where


----------



## Alonso62ss (Jul 31, 2011)

This Saturday!!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Any pics of the Cadi fest?


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

I Have a 1980 LeCab For Sale, Please Only Serious Offers. Car Is Stored In Garage And Complete Plus Extras. PM Me For Info


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

JAVI64 said:


> I Have a 1980 LeCab For Sale, Please Only Serious Offers. Car Is Stored In Garage And Complete Plus Extras. PM Me For Info


Pics, price, and location?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

JAVI64 said:


> I Have a 1980 LeCab For Sale, Please Only Serious Offers. Car Is Stored In Garage And Complete Plus Extras. PM Me For Info


Pics, price, and location?


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

NICE


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sloNez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

All of theses are great


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

all these badass le cabs In japan damn!!!


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## tragic39 (Mar 22, 2014)

Car Buff said:


> All of theses are great


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

sloNez said:


>


 nice hand built top, so close to a lecab homie got skills, super clean


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

TTT


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

_GOLD & CHROME BRAND NEW MADE IN 1995_
I AM OPEN TO OFFERS BUT THE ASKING PRICE IS $800 FREE SHIPPING ITS A RARE FIND PERFECT GRILL
gold center emblem
comes with all mounting brackets, paperwork in original box



​


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

77-79 Cadillac Fleetwood, Brougham, Coupe de'ville, Le Cabriolet, Paris, Phantom, Rear license plate filler & one piece rear filler. 

Hard to find! 

Condition: Original OEM, Great Conditions, Soft & Flexible! 

$250 + shipping

We ship worldwide, PayPal ready! 

Mr. Lac's Cadillac Parts & Accessories
562-276-6005


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

now those are some shiny moldings:shocked:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

sloNez said:


>


why do only some have this light on the trunk? is that something put on custom from another car?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

ORLANDO CAR PARTS said:


> why do only some have this light on the trunk? is that something put on custom from another car?


Corvette.


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

i have 2 if any 1 needs 1.located in so.cali. 909 257-6340


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

sloNez said:


>


Sick!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


I really like this one


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What up My LeCab Family?


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

​TTT


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

$100 plus shipping. Hit me on PM


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^


Sick .. Looks super good.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

looks like a model car


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm digin this one


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

:worship: ^^^


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

good looking on picking up that 44 inch moon snooty fox always a please :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

sloNez said:


>


Whos is this?


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

Marty McFly said:


> Whos is this?


 it might be this car


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

Marty McFly said:


> Whos is this?


 same show differnt angle


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

another angle


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

individuals car club (i belive, hollywood chapter) may of been hyro or an Armenian who actually owned it.. the car was around like 8+ years ago


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ORLANDO CAR PARTS said:


> it might be this car


Maybe, I know black pearl aint black no more.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 707dog (Nov 13, 2014)

caddi and gm missed the calling for a drop coupe market glad there peeps out there with the talent because there are all sick:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 1553898
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553914


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

ORLANDO CAR PARTS said:


> individuals car club (i belive, hollywood chapter) may of been hyro or an Armenian who actually owned it.. the car was around like 8+ years ago


:h5:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


:shocked:uffin:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## le cab (May 7, 2007)

Looking for a right 1/4 glass for a Cadillac Le Cabriolet


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

le cab said:


> Looking for a right 1/4 glass for a Cadillac Le Cabriolet


am hotrod glass can make you one for like 750 will look just like glass


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

My new le cab


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## solid citizen (Jul 6, 2009)

slabrider93 said:


> My new le cab



:shocked: 


Damn! Where'd you find that?! Looks hella clean. What year? Eighty-one?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


>


Looking good!!!!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

solid citizen said:


> :shocked:
> 
> 
> Damn! Where'd you find that?! Looks hella clean. What year? Eighty-one?


1980. In Houston TX


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice! :wow:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


> My new le cab


Niceuffin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bigbolas (Sep 6, 2015)

TTT


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

got 3 more.$100 each


NINETYSEXLAC said:


> i have 2 if any 1 needs 1.located in so.cali. 909 257-6340


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone selling a stock LeCab?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes pm sent


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

:scrutinize:






























http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-Other-milan-/252093129640?forcerrptr=true&hash=item3ab1ebe3a8&item=252093129640


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Would be nice with long doors


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

CUTTY said:


> :scrutinize:
> 
> View attachment 1749953
> 
> ...


Throwed


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

My 79 Le Cab


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Clean :nicoderm:


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Have a question my friend has a lecab but is missing the rear trim that goes around the quarter panels is there somewhere he can buy it or have one made


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

anyone selling a 79 lecab .


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> My 79 Le Cab


Congratulations looks way clean


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FreddieD said:


> anyone selling a 79 lecab .


Yes 7000 no engine houston tx


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

plague said:


> Congratulations looks way clean


Thanks Plague


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah bro thats the perfect combination


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG PAGE said:


>


What up page


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


>


Q-VO:wave:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

plague said:


> What up page


WHATS UP :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> WHATS UP :wave:


Hey now big daddy


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

any le cabs for sale?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

DKM ATX said:


>




Good God Almighty :wow:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a friend looking for a 80's le cabriolet project 
Money in hand 
Please message me or text 
7046053954


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-DeVille-DeVille-Le-Cabriolet-/131621610741?nav=SEARCH


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Anyone know what base color code is on fame the lavender


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

My homie bought the le cab you gave me the link to Marty mcfly.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

This topic used to pop


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

klasick83 said:


> My homie bought the le cab you gave me the link to Marty mcfly.


How nice was it look pretty good in the pictures


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

plague said:


> This topic used to pop


facebook killedit. I don't do Facebook so lil is still my social media


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> klasick83 said:
> 
> 
> > My homie bought the le cab you gave me the link to Marty mcfly.
> ...


No he said it's a piece of shit... and if he had seen it in person he would've never payed that money


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

klasick83 said:


> No he said it's a piece of shit... and if he had seen it in person he would've never payed that money


How much did he pay?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Sleep in the garage


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> facebook killedit. I don't do Facebook so lil is still my social media


:h5:
theres just a few left


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> Sleep in the garage


Hey bro did this one come from Houston?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


> Hey bro did this one come from Houston?


Yes sr


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


> Hey bro did this one come from Houston?


how's your rag coming along?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

klasick83 said:


> No he said it's a piece of shit... and if he had seen it in person he would've never payed that money


 He bought it without seeing it?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790201&stc=1&d=1448062936 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790193&stc=1&d=1448062936


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slabrider93 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790201&stc=1&d=1448062936 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790193&stc=1&d=1448062936


Bad


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790201&stc=1&d=1448062936 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790193&stc=1&d=1448062936


chilly you killed it big homie.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

:h5:


slabrider93 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790201&stc=1&d=1448062936 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790193&stc=1&d=1448062936


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Thats hot


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Seen it in person....Very nice.

Love the color combo.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

DKM ATX said:


> Sleep in the garage


Late 70s LeCabs look smooth.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Liv4Lacs said:


> :biggrin:


Damn where you been


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

DAMN thats sexy!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> chilly you killed it big homie.


Thanks homie. Your's is really nice also


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790201&stc=1&d=1448062936 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1790193&stc=1&d=1448062936


Nice and clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


> Thanks homie. Your's is really nice also


thx bro


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

uffin:


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Any le cabs for sale call Gary 916-208-8099


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*FOR SALE PM me if interested. Serious Buyers ONLY. 
ASKING $45K OBO
*


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Shit, I remember a time when people would post these cars and they were sold within minutes


----------



## McShiekelbergstien (Dec 23, 2015)

Any stock lecabs for sale?


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

McShiekelbergstien said:


> Any stock lecabs for sale?


Lol


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Picked up a 79 lecabriolet today... Who's got the hookup on parts for these cars? My vert latches need to be replaced and need some emblems.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> View attachment 1920410
> 
> 
> Picked up a 79 lecabriolet today... Who's got the hookup on parts for these cars? My vert latches need to be replaced and need some emblems.


Congrats! I ordered a LeCab hood ornament for my '79 from this dude:
http://www.ccfcustoms.com/
He makes most of the emblems for it.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Impslap said:


> Congrats! I ordered a LeCab hood ornament for my '79 from this dude:
> http://www.ccfcustoms.com/
> He makes most of the emblems for it.



Does your lecabriolet have shocks to hold up your trunk? If so can u send me a pic of the mount for the shock on the trunk lid?
Do you know what year top was used? I need all new weatherstripping for it and the vert top latches


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Any le cabs for sale


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> Does your lecabriolet have shocks to hold up your trunk? If so can u send me a pic of the mount for the shock on the trunk lid?
> Do you know what year top was used? I need all new weatherstripping for it and the vert top latches


I don't know about the top or the weatherstripping but here's a pic of my trunk:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> Any le cabs for sale


TTT


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Impslap said:


> I don't know about the top or the weatherstripping but here's a pic of my trunk:


Thanks for the pic. Any chance you can send me a pic of your vert top latches please


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> Thanks for the pic. Any chance you can send me a pic of your vert top latches please


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Impslap said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Any le cabs for sale


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Marty McFly said:


> Any le cabs for sale


Where did yours go?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> Where did yours go?


Mine was a Paris. Traded it for 61 rag


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Your club brother has one for sale one page back.


Marty McFly said:


> Any le cabs for sale


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Who selling


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Did Paris keep the top to the 61?


Marty McFly said:


> Mine was a Paris. Traded it for 61 rag


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Tracked down a old man who had these convertible top latches..


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

Who made this convertion?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Pirate85 said:


> Who made this convertion?
> View attachment 1971762


I think that's pretty fucking self-explanatory don't you?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


Marty McFly said:


> I think that's pretty fucking self-explanatory don't you?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> I think that's pretty fucking self-explanatory don't you?


 I know 2 coach build for the 77 79 convertion but I found nothing for this builder


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Jay24 (Feb 3, 2020)

Any lecabs for sell out there


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay24 said:


> Any lecabs for sell out there


He always has some


----------

